# Nothing dumber than a flat earther



## Rrog (Nov 25, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/24/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-just-hit-a-speed-bump/?utm_term=.9a74be21af7d

Pathetic waste of flesh


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 25, 2017)

Rrog said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/24/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-just-hit-a-speed-bump/?utm_term=.9a74be21af7d
> 
> Pathetic waste of flesh


“We were kind of looking for new sponsors for this. And I’m a believer in the flat Earth,” Hughes said. “I researched it for several months.”


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## ScoobyDoo90 (Nov 25, 2017)

I respect him for taking space exploration into his own hands and wanting to see something for himself,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2017)

you can admire madness, but its still madness. Don Quixote was both noble and admirable, but he was still crazy as a shit house rat with rabies


----------



## PhenoMenal (Nov 26, 2017)

he cancelled it because he didnt have the correct permit *facepalm* ... "plans to try again next weekend"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2017)

i'd like to be the city clerk when he goes to get his permit...."one permit to fire a spaceship from the local park please." 
"will you be achieving orbit?"
"no, just want to go high enough to get some pictures of the earth being flat."...............


----------



## blake9999 (Nov 26, 2017)

And he says noone ever made it to orbit before, it's just actors.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2017)

i don't know why people have to invent things to be concerned about. isn't there enough real things to worry any normal person?
terrorism, global warming, pesticides killing bees, gang activity, diseases mutating so the medicines we have now are useless, people all over the globe killing other people because they don't like them..........isn't that enough to worry about? you really have to invent shit that doesn't exist to worry about, too?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 7, 2017)

The only images of the earth NASA gives us are fake. Go to youtube and look at ISS and tell me it's not fake. None of you have proof of a Globe Earth it's just what you been indoctrinated with. A waste of flesh is a KOOL-AID drinker who believes what they are told to believe. Your television is for entertainment and propaganda not for education. It's always been that way.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 7, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The only images of the earth NASA gives us are fake. Go to youtube and look at ISS and tell me it's not fake. None of you have proof of a Globe Earth it's just what you been indoctrinated with. A waste of flesh is a KOOL-AID drinker who believes what they are told to believe. Your television is for entertainment and propaganda not for education. It's always been that way.


I almost missed the sarcasm.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2017)

look at venus or mars with a telescope. do it for several days in a row. mark where it rises and sets each night. mark its path through the sky.
there are two explainations for their movements. either we're on a sphere thats turning as the other planets are moving, or we're on a pretty much stationary object, and everything else in the solar system is on a corkscrew trajectory, twisting back and forth in its path through the sky....you tell me which makes more sense.


----------



## HotWaterKarl (Dec 7, 2017)

ScoobyDoo90 said:


> I respect him for taking space exploration into his own hands and wanting to see something for himself,


Totally. I disrespect him for not climbing to a high enough point (air balloon, tower, whatever) to see the curvature of the earth and understand what that must mean.


----------



## ScoobyDoo90 (Dec 7, 2017)

HotWaterKarl said:


> Totally. I disrespect him for not climbing to a high enough point (air balloon, tower, whatever) to see the curvature of the earth and understand what that must mean.


haha yes very true, he has a good business idea, he could perfect his craft and then bring flat earthers to the point to see for themselves,


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

HotWaterKarl said:


> Totally. I disrespect him for not climbing to a high enough point (air balloon, tower, whatever) to see the curvature of the earth and understand what that must mean.


I watched some YouTube stuff and even at 80,000 it was hard to see unfortunately. I was hoping to find some high altitude balloon shots


----------



## HotWaterKarl (Dec 7, 2017)

charface said:


> I watched some YouTube stuff and even at 80,000 it was hard to see unfortunately. I was hoping to find some high altitude balloon shots


It depends on your location relative to sea-level...I've seen it from video atop a tower. From google: "It is possible to *see* the effect of the *curvature of the earth* from sea level (ships disappearing over the horizon). To actually *see the curvature* directly (ie to be able to*see* the horizon as an arc, rather than a straight line) requires an altitude of over 50,000 feet."


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 8, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> look at venus or mars with a telescope. do it for several days in a row. mark where it rises and sets each night. mark its path through the sky.
> there are two explainations for their movements. either we're on a sphere thats turning as the other planets are moving, or we're on a pretty much stationary object, and everything else in the solar system is on a corkscrew trajectory, twisting back and forth in its path through the sky....you tell me which makes more sense.




Wait backup. I am very interested in this new corkscrew theory. Sounds explainable. I’m going with stationary earth!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 8, 2017)

Polaris the North Star never moves the stars in the dome rotate around it. Sailors used it for centuries for navigation.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 8, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Polaris the North Star never moves the stars in the dome rotate around it. Sailors used it for centuries for navigation.



Yes it does. 

http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/north-star-movement


----------



## Rrog (Dec 8, 2017)

NASA conspiracy theories. They’re fun, too. 

People can’t figure out how to build a rocket, so therefore there are no astronauts, right?

People can’t fathom a sphere, so the world must be flat, right?

Idiots


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 8, 2017)

Time lapse video shows that Polaris does not move and the other stars rotate around it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 8, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Time lapse video shows that Polaris does not move and the other stars rotate around it.



The pic at the top of the article I linked shows the concentric circles it moves in. 

It is too close to our polar north to be seen moving across the sky. It appears to move in circles.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2017)

Polaris does "move" in a small irregular circle, but it always occupies the same small area in the sky. if you set a camera up at the right angle and the right place, it might seems pretty much motionless, but there is a small course it runs just like everything else, due to the Earths wobble as it spins


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 8, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Polaris does "move" in a small irregular circle, but it always occupies the same small area in the sky. if you set a camera up at the right angle and the right place, it might seems pretty much motionless, but there is a small course it runs just like everything else, due to the Earths wobble as it spins



The article I linked and all the others when I searched said it's because it is not exactly centered over our North Pole. 

Also some stars are so far away we don’t live long enough to see the whole path because of the time the light has to travel for us to see.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 8, 2017)

All this spinning and rotating as our solar system speeds through space yet there is the North Star in same spot century after century after century yeah makes a lot of sense. Ignore the fact that ships navigate the open ocean using plane trig not spherical trig. Ignore the fact that Naval weapon systems use beams of light to track targets on the open ocean. I am to believe a beam of light curves? SMH


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 8, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> All this spinning and rotating as our solar system speeds through space yet there is the North Star in same spot century after century after century yeah makes a lot of sense. Ignore the fact that ships navigate the open ocean using plane trig not spherical trig. Ignore the fact that Naval weapon systems use beams of light to track targets on the open ocean. I am to believe a beam of light curves? SMH



I didn’t think you were actually arguing about this.

My mother is a computer design PhD. She was contracted by the Air Force to program the new medical/ fbi satellites we launched a number of years back.

You think my mom the scientist was duped by the Air Force and paid hundreds of thousands of dollars to actually program them to fly around in circles? Not orbit?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2017)

i just can't take anyone seriously who actually believes we live on a disc....it defies science and common sense, its like trying to have a conversation with someone who believes two and two make three....they may seem rational on the surface, but it never takes long for it to become apparent that there's some fundamental truth that doesn't apply to their reality....
just the ability for EVERY government in the world to agree to this is practically unimaginable....they can't agree on a single other thing, but they all got together for this?
then the question WHY? arises. Why does EVERY government in the world want not only their citizens but ALL citizens EVERYWHERE to believe this? whats the profit for them?
all you conspiracy theorist have all these questions, how about answering a few of mine?
why do all the other planets in the solar system, that can be seen with good telescopes, show a rotating sphere if you observe them? and the moons of those planets, same thing, spheres, some rotating, some not. why is Earth different than those other planets we can see from here?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 8, 2017)

LOL @ satellites ! Go to youtube and take a gander at the live feeds from the international space station. You will not see a single satellite of the reported 1,000's nor will you see any space junk or dead Russian cosmonauts. You will not see a single star for that matter. NASA means to deceive in Hebrew and boy have they to the tune of 100's of billions of dollars. It's just another way to screw the taxpayers like the Pentagon has done which can't account for 2.3 trillion dollars. Cell towers are the basis of information for GPS not satellites by the way. You have come to accept the reality you have been presented with. You have taken a leap of faith and don't even know it. Take a telescope to a port city and watch ships and see for yourself if they disappear over the horizon. Beams of light don't curve nor does the surface of the ocean. People generally hate to admit when they been conned no matter how much evidence you present to them.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> And he says noone ever made it to orbit before, it's just actors.


Back in the 70's when the moon shots were happening, my Granny said, "those men are not on the moon. Shoot, they are up in Georgia somewhere." {we live in NW Florida}


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

I heard a really good science story on the BBC the other night, and I was going to post a link. But I was high at the time, and can't remember what it was about.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL @ satellites ! Go to youtube and take a gander at the live feeds from the international space station. You will not see a single satellite of the reported 1,000's nor will you see any space junk or dead Russian cosmonauts. You will not see a single star for that matter. NASA means to deceive in Hebrew and boy have they to the tune of 100's of billions of dollars. It's just another way to screw the taxpayers like the Pentagon has done which can't account for 2.3 trillion dollars. Cell towers are the basis of information for GPS not satellites by the way. You have come to accept the reality you have been presented with. You have taken a leap of faith and don't even know it. Take a telescope to a port city and watch ships and see for yourself if they disappear over the horizon. Beams of light don't curve nor does the surface of the ocean. People generally hate to admit when they been conned no matter how much evidence you present to them.


decieve in hebrew is nasha, which is pronounced nawshaw....try again....
and now you know how i feel....trying to talk sense to nonsensical people, it gets frustrating, doesn't it? telling them the obvious truth again and again, and they just keep not hearing it.....


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 8, 2017)

nasha is to greatly deceive. Sorry but i am fluent in Hebrew.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 8, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL @ satellites ! Go to youtube and take a gander at the live feeds from the international space station. You will not see a single satellite of the reported 1,000's nor will you see any space junk or dead Russian cosmonauts. You will not see a single star for that matter. NASA means to deceive in Hebrew and boy have they to the tune of 100's of billions of dollars. It's just another way to screw the taxpayers like the Pentagon has done which can't account for 2.3 trillion dollars. Cell towers are the basis of information for GPS not satellites by the way. You have come to accept the reality you have been presented with. You have taken a leap of faith and don't even know it. Take a telescope to a port city and watch ships and see for yourself if they disappear over the horizon. Beams of light don't curve nor does the surface of the ocean. People generally hate to admit when they been conned no matter how much evidence you present to them.



I guess my mom was lying. She was just playing video games with the Air Force colonel who had been to space.

Pretty expensive simulation to hire a team just to fake them out about what they will be working on. 

A team of computer geniuses. 

Seriously LOL!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 8, 2017)

Still waiting for that infrared beam of light to curve....crickets..Show me a photo of the globe that isn't fake. You can't


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 8, 2017)

ginjawarrior said:


>



Don’t you know the government has a huge convex mirror out at the edge of our disk planet to make it look like that. 

They don’t talk about it much but 90% of the world deficit is from funding the globe myth.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 8, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Still waiting for that infrared beam of light to curve....crickets..Show me a photo of the globe that isn't fake. You can't



Do you even hear yourself?


----------



## HotWaterKarl (Dec 8, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Don’t you know the government has a huge convex mirror out at the edge of our disk planet to make it look like that.
> 
> They don’t talk about it much but 90% of the world deficit is from funding the globe myth.


Hahaha ....good times.

That is actually the thing that is responsible for the greenhouse effect and global warming due to the reflection!


----------



## HotWaterKarl (Dec 8, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Still waiting for that infrared beam of light to curve....crickets..Show me a photo of the globe that isn't fake. You can't


Any spectrum of light will bend next to a strong enough gravitational force like the mass of a large star or a black hole. That's how we discover distant galaxies and planets we can't see with our telescopes. We are able to infer they must exist.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 8, 2017)

HotWaterKarl said:


> Any spectrum of light will bend next to a strong enough gravitational force like the mass of a large star or a black hole. That's how we discover distant galaxies and planets we can't see with our telescopes. We are able to infer they must exist.


Gravitational lensing right?


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Gravitational lensing right?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 8, 2017)

HotWaterKarl said:


> Hahaha ....good times.
> 
> That is actually the thing that is responsible for the greenhouse effect and global warming due to the reflection!



Lol. Al Gore knew it the whole time.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 8, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL @ satellites ! Go to youtube and take a gander at the live feeds from the international space station. You will not see a single satellite of the reported 1,000's nor will you see any space junk or dead Russian cosmonauts. You will not see a single star for that matter. NASA means to deceive in Hebrew and boy have they to the tune of 100's of billions of dollars. It's just another way to screw the taxpayers like the Pentagon has done which can't account for 2.3 trillion dollars. *Cell towers are the basis of information for GPS not satellites by the way*. You have come to accept the reality you have been presented with. You have taken a leap of faith and don't even know it. Take a telescope to a port city and watch ships and see for yourself if they disappear over the horizon. Beams of light don't curve nor does the surface of the ocean. People generally hate to admit when they been conned no matter how much evidence you present to them.


Lol wow and i just spent a week properly positioning my new dish.....


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 8, 2017)

HotWaterKarl said:


> Any spectrum of light will bend next to a strong enough gravitational force like the mass of a large star or a black hole. That's how we discover distant galaxies and planets we can't see with our telescopes. We are able to infer they must exist.


i dont know excatly what he was asking about when talking about "infrared beams of light curving" but im pretty sure it wasnt what you said


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

too larry said:


> I heard a really good science story on the BBC the other night, and I was going to post a link. But I was high at the time, and can't remember what it was about.


I just remembered. It was a complete human skeleton they named Little Feet. Let me google it and I will post a link.


----------



## HotWaterKarl (Dec 8, 2017)

ginjawarrior said:


> i dont know excatly what he was asking about when talking about "infrared beams of light curving" but im pretty sure it wasnt what you said


We are all toppings on a pizza. I think that's what he said?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 8, 2017)

HotWaterKarl said:


> We are all toppings on a pizza. I think that's what he said?


ahh kk as long as it isnt hawaiian pizza. pineaplle is just wrong on pizza

he could possibly be talking about this





but i doubt that too

i would ask him but i dont think he'd bable to give a good answer


----------



## HotWaterKarl (Dec 8, 2017)

ginjawarrior said:


> ahh kk as long as it isnt hawaiian pizza. pineaplle is just wrong on pizza
> 
> he could possibly be talking about this
> 
> ...


No but that is what I was talking about. The fucking Hawaiians did it to us with the pineapple. I don't even think pineapples are native to Hawaii...now this is where shit gets real ....! All this time we have been convinced, and dare I mention it, a good portion of our GDP has gone towards the "so called" Hawaiian pizza! Where does it END?????


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 8, 2017)

Lol its funny why they call it hawaiian pizza because white people came up with it & hawaiians hate it. 

Also, pineapples aren't native here neither is any species of cannabis.

If im not mistaken it was all seafood,freshwater river & a very very small selection of native plants.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 8, 2017)

HotWaterKarl said:


> No but that is what I was talking about. The fucking Hawaiians did it to us with the pineapple. I don't even think pineapples are native to Hawaii...now this is where shit gets real ....! All this time we have been convinced, and dare I mention it, a good portion of our GDP has gone towards the "so called" Hawaiian pizza! Where does it END?????


ahh kk i was a bit confused as you were talking about gravitational lensing instead of atmospheric lensing


----------



## HotWaterKarl (Dec 8, 2017)

ginjawarrior said:


> ahh kk i was a bit confused as you were talking about gravitational lensing instead of atmospheric lensing


Gravity bends light. QED?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 8, 2017)

HotWaterKarl said:


> Gravity bends light. QED?


yes it does bend light but not at all noticeable at the levels of gravity that we're accustomed to here on earth#

you are right that you can use black holes and galaxies for gravitational lensing but...

im pretty sure that wasnt what he was talking about

it might have been atmospheric lensing which is a different kettle of fish to gravitational lensing


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 8, 2017)

You saw the black holes swallowing the light or were you told they exist? Telescopes are only magnifying the electrically charged nickle and iron God placed in the firmament.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 8, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You saw the black holes swallowing the light or were you told they exist? Telescopes are only magnifying the electrically charged nickle and iron God placed in the firmament.


wait your trying to tell us that not only the earth is flat but theres a "god" too? 

this thread is getting sillier by the minute


----------



## HotWaterKarl (Dec 8, 2017)

> One of the best documented methods for determining the Earth's roundness was first performed (to our knowledge) by the ancient Greeks. This was achieved by comparing the shadows of sticks in different locations. When the sun was directly overhead in one place, the stick there cast no shadow. At the same time in a city around 500 miles north, the stick there did cast a shadow.
> 
> 
> If the Earth were flat then both sticks should show the same shadow (or lack of) because they would be positioned at the same angle towards the sun. The ancient Greeks found the shadows were different because the Earth was curved and so the sticks were at different angles. They then used the difference in these angles to calculate the circumference of the Earth. They managed to get it to within 10% of the true value – not bad for around 250 B.C.


If the earth were flat, what then? What would that mean for your cosmology, flat earthers? Just curious. Would we need to go out into space or do you know what is out there already?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2017)

HotWaterKarl said:


> If the earth were flat, what then? What would that mean for your cosmology, flat earthers? Just curious. Would we need to go out into space or do you know what is out there already?


Everyone gets a day off.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 9, 2017)

Those powerlines are not in a straight line. Nice try. What are you ball earth sheep so afraid of?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 9, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Those powerlines are not in a straight line. Nice try. What are you ball earth sheep so afraid of?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 9, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Those powerlines are not in a straight line. Nice try. What are you ball earth sheep so afraid of?



Why would that matter? I didn’t think it was possible but your argument is getting weaker.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 9, 2017)

Now that the earth is flat we can use Binoculars on ships. No more getting lost at sea!

We should of done it years ago.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 9, 2017)

Amazing how deep into the psyche these conspiracies can nest. There’s no talking them off the ledge. Logic and fact is simply a nuisance to be dispelled by some asswipe on YouTube. 

Much easier to believe all the smart people have been fooled for centuries.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 9, 2017)

Commerce doesn't offer views of the edge from the Observation Deck? 

WallStreet has lost it's mind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2017)

this is just fucking ridiculous.
if fucking idiots want to believe this stupid shit, let them.
it makes no difference to anyone who's not a fool who believes incredibly stupid shit.
i've now wasted all the time i intend to with this idiocy.
if you actually believe this, you aren't worth saving, do us all a favour and at least get sterilized so you don't make any more fucking morons.


----------



## too larry (Dec 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Now that the earth is flat we can use Binoculars on ships. No more getting lost at sea!
> 
> We should of done it years ago.


My whole time in the Navy, I didn't realize how much danger I was in. When we did an IO cruise, I must have been very near the edge. Scary.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 9, 2017)

too larry said:


> My whole time in the Navy, I didn't realize how much danger I was in. When we did an IO cruise, I must have been very near the edge. Scary.



You would just bounce off the huge dome! You would have been just fine. It’s pliable to help avoid ship damage.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 9, 2017)

Wernher Von Braun the greatest rocket scientist who ever lived has Psalms 19:1 on his tombstone. "The heavens declare the glory of God and the firmament sheweth his handywork". He was part of operation fishbowl in 1962 which was high altitude nuclear testing. They tried to blast a hole in the firmament but failed. You don't believe the math? Does math lie? Ships on the high seas use plane trig. not spherical trig to navigate. Repeat that in your head please. Do light beams and water curve? SMDH. Mr. Navy don't you know your fellow midshipmen use pencil beams to track targets on the open ocean? Do those beams curve over the surface? LMAO. You actually believe that moon walk B.S. ? Who is the fool? Who shouldn't procreate? Sheep being led to slaughter like you robots who swallow this rubbish and ask for seconds THATS WHO !!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 9, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Wernher Von Braun the greatest rocket scientist who ever lived has Psalms 19:1 on his tombstone. "The heavens declare the glory of God and the firmament sheweth his handywork". He was part of operation fishbowl in 1962 which was high altitude nuclear testing. They tried to blast a hole in the firmament but failed. You don't believe the math? Does math lie? Ships on the high seas use plane trig. not spherical trig to navigate. Repeat that in your head please. Do light beams and water curve? SMDH. Mr. Navy don't you know your fellow midshipmen use pencil beams to track targets on the open ocean? Do those beams curve over the surface? LMAO. You actually believe that moon walk B.S. ? Who is the fool? Who shouldn't procreate? Sheep being led to slaughter like you robots who swallow this rubbish and ask for seconds THATS WHO !!



Gravity has no effect on you?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 9, 2017)

Gravity? You mean density displacement? Why does helium send a balloon up? Because it's less dense than the air around you. It's why a steel ball falls faster than a golf ball. It's more dense. Same reason you have high density salt water that flows along the bottom of the ocean and forms pools that a submarine can't penetrate. DENSITY DISPLACEMENT. Back to 1962 Operation Fishbowl. A interesting phenomenon occurred during high altitude nuke testing. Aurora's were formed in the dome at the blast site AND in the opposite hemisphere. Was this the electrically charged dome's reaction to the electromagnetic pulse sent out by the nuclear blast? Could an electrically charged dome be what powers the stars, moon and sun? Could the dome get it's power supply from the earth's oceans? Everyone knows salt water produces electricity. Hemi=Half Half Sphere = Dome


----------



## too larry (Dec 9, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gravity? You mean density displacement? Why does helium send a balloon up? Because it's less dense than the air around you. It's why a steel ball falls faster than a golf ball. It's more dense. Same reason you have high density salt water that flows along the bottom of the ocean and forms pools that a submarine can't penetrate. DENSITY DISPLACEMENT.


Sorry. I have to call bullshit here. I do enjoy your crazy ramblings, but this is just 8th grade science. Don't you remember this from school?







Via this experiment, *Galileo* supposedly discovered that the objects fell with the same acceleration, proving his prediction true, while at the same time disproving Aristotle's theory of *gravity* (which states that objects fall at speed proportional to their mass).


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 9, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gravity? You mean density displacement? Why does helium send a balloon up? Because it's less dense than the air around you. It's why a steel ball falls faster than a golf ball. It's more dense. Same reason you have high density salt water that flows along the bottom of the ocean and forms pools that a submarine can't penetrate. DENSITY DISPLACEMENT.



Like I said. Your arguments are getting weaker.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 9, 2017)

Equal size dropped from the same height will hit the ground in this order. Steel ball, stone, baseball, paper ball, cotton. You ever see ash float around? It's pretty much void of density. What about balsa wood compared to cedar? Cedar is more dense. So in Gay Lo's exp. a ball of cotton as big as a volkswagon will hit the ground faster than a cannon ball dropped from the leaning tower of pisa?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 9, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Equal size dropped from the same height will hit the ground in this order. Steel ball, stone, baseball, paper ball, cotton. You ever see ash float around? It's pretty much void of density. What about balsa wood compared to cedar? Cedar is more dense. So in Gay Lo's exp. a ball of cotton as big as a volkswagon will hit the ground faster than a cannon ball dropped from the leaning tower of pisa?



You forgot to include atmosphere as a variable this time too.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 9, 2017)

On flat earth, wouldn't the circumference be greater on the outside edge instead of the equator?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2017)

yes, but idiots who don't believe, who are they going to trust to tell them the truth? nobody...so you can make all the good valid points you want to, they'll just call them lies, point to some other fucknut morons ridiculous nonsensical explanation, and tell you you're not only wrong, that you're stupid for believing your own eyes, your own sense, and your own common sense.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 10, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Wernher Von Braun the greatest rocket scientist who ever lived has Psalms 19:1 on his tombstone. "The heavens declare the glory of God and the firmament sheweth his handywork". He was part of operation fishbowl in 1962 which was high altitude nuclear testing. They tried to blast a hole in the firmament but failed. You don't believe the math? Does math lie? Ships on the high seas use plane trig. not spherical trig to navigate. Repeat that in your head please. Do light beams and water curve? SMDH. Mr. Navy don't you know your fellow midshipmen use pencil beams to track targets on the open ocean? Do those beams curve over the surface? LMAO. You actually believe that moon walk B.S. ? Who is the fool? Who shouldn't procreate? Sheep being led to slaughter like you robots who swallow this rubbish and ask for seconds THATS WHO !!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 10, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Amazing how deep into the psyche these conspiracies can nest. There’s no talking them off the ledge. Logic and fact is simply a nuisance to be dispelled by some asswipe on YouTube.
> 
> Much easier to believe all the smart people have been fooled for centuries.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 10, 2017)

Math does not lie. Don't hate the messenger hate the deceivers. PEACE


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 10, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Math does not lie. Don't hate the messenger hate the deceivers. PEACE



Sure it does. When you use only certain facts that support your argument and leave out little things like gravity and atmosphere that will disprove your theory. 



And I have done no hating here. Only people holding on dearly to silly information as truth call people who correct them “haters”.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 10, 2017)

I hate flat earthers. Just sayin. 

Stupid is as stupid is


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 10, 2017)

where the fuck is @Mellowman2112 ?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 10, 2017)

Do you enjoy looking at NASA photoshop B.S.? The sun and the moon are the same size. The moon is self illuminating and gives off cool light the ying to the suns yang my friend. Nature is in perfect balance. Look at those photos of Apollo 11 on the moon. Do you think they went to the moon in that gold foil covered piece of shit? Where did they put the dune buggy? LMAO !! No moon dust in the landing pods. HA. Don't be so gullible McFly.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 10, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Do you enjoy looking at NASA photoshop B.S.? The sun and the moon are the same size. The moon is self illuminating and gives off cool light the ying to the suns yang my friend. Nature is in perfect balance. Look at those photos of Apollo 11 on the moon. Do you think they went to the moon in that gold foil covered piece of shit? Where did they put the dune buggy? LMAO !! No moon dust in the landing pods. HA. Don't be so gullible McFly.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 10, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Wernher Von Braun the greatest rocket scientist who ever lived has Psalms 19:1 on his tombstone. "The heavens declare the glory of God and the firmament sheweth his handywork". He was part of operation fishbowl in 1962 which was high altitude nuclear testing. They tried to blast a hole in the firmament but failed. You don't believe the math? Does math lie? Ships on the high seas use plane trig. not spherical trig to navigate. Repeat that in your head please. Do light beams and water curve? SMDH. Mr. Navy don't you know your fellow midshipmen use pencil beams to track targets on the open ocean? Do those beams curve over the surface? LMAO. You actually believe that moon walk B.S. ? Who is the fool? Who shouldn't procreate? Sheep being led to slaughter like you robots who swallow this rubbish and ask for seconds THATS WHO !!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 10, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Do you enjoy looking at NASA photoshop B.S.? The sun and the moon are the same size. The moon is self illuminating and gives off cool light the ying to the suns yang my friend. Nature is in perfect balance. Look at those photos of Apollo 11 on the moon. Do you think they went to the moon in that gold foil covered piece of shit? Where did they put the dune buggy? LMAO !! No moon dust in the landing pods. HA. Don't be so gullible McFly.



I am adding the reflection of light to the facts you ignore in your weird argument. 

Sounds like you are starting to have a bit of a breakdown now. Might smoke one before commenting. I do before reading your comments. 

The entertainment value is surprisingly high. Lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 10, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gravity? You mean density displacement? Why does helium send a balloon up? Because it's less dense than the air around you. It's why a steel ball falls faster than a golf ball. It's more dense. Same reason you have high density salt water that flows along the bottom of the ocean and forms pools that a submarine can't penetrate. DENSITY DISPLACEMENT. Back to 1962 Operation Fishbowl. A interesting phenomenon occurred during high altitude nuke testing. Aurora's were formed in the dome at the blast site AND in the opposite hemisphere. Was this the electrically charged dome's reaction to the electromagnetic pulse sent out by the nuclear blast? Could an electrically charged dome be what powers the stars, moon and sun? Could the dome get it's power supply from the earth's oceans? Everyone knows salt water produces electricity. Hemi=Half Half Sphere = Dome


They are called salt beds or out outcroppings.

Did you know that fresh water can only hold 10lbs of salt before falling out as a solid but the temperature needs to be 0 degrees before the density changes to a solid.

Jump off of Putin's distraction train.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 11, 2017)

People abandon their own judgement and common sense to accept the ridiculous notion of moon landings and living on a spinning ball of water held in place by a mysterious force called gravity. In the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary they turn a blind eye. Why? They don't want to be forced to admit that Earth was created by God that's why. This beautiful world was the result of intelligent design with nature balanced perfectly. Why can't they accept that all our lives are meaningful? Our existence is not a cosmic accident created out of the chaos of the big bang. We didn't evolve from primates or from bacteria or from algae. The government has lied to and misled its citizens since even before the JFK assassination which was when shit really got out of control and sent the country on a downward spiral. In Nov. 1963 the military industrial complex and their CIA cohorts took control of the country by murdering Kennedy who promised to smash the CIA into a 1,000 pieces over the Bay of Pigs fiasco. Three weeks before JFK had his brains blown out the CIA sanctioned the murder of South Vietnamese President Diem in a military coup. After that it was full steam ahead with Vietnam and NASA which is a branch of the military industrial complex. NASA has gotten a fat slice of the budget even before the fake moon landings. It's no coincidence that the country is trillions in debt due to excessive defense spending and fake NASA missions. They do whatever the hell they want and the subjects are powerless to stop them. Now, this same lying ass, murdering government wants you to choose their sci-fi fantasy Globe over the origins of creation that's written in the bible. Being that I have a background in archeology and that it is a science that has proven the bible to be correct i have no reason to doubt it. I trust in my senses and think analytically. I'm not down with bombing babies and poor people of the earth in the name of colonialism. God gave us the sun, moon and stars to use to count the days, months, years, to navigate the seas and to plant crops. PS I would like to thank the good folks at CSI for the urkle chem dog cross for the energy and influence it had in producing the above. I pray the herb given to us by God will enlighten the hearts and minds of all Gods children ...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 11, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> People abandon their own judgement and common sense to accept the ridiculous notion of moon landings and living on a spinning ball of water held in place by a mysterious force called gravity. In the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary they turn a blind eye. Why? They don't want to be forced to admit that Earth was created by God that's why. This beautiful world was the result of intelligent design with nature balanced perfectly. Why can't they accept that all our lives are meaningful? Our existence is not a cosmic accident created out of the chaos of the big bang. We didn't evolve from primates or from bacteria or from algae. The government has lied to and misled its citizens since even before the JFK assassination which was when shit really got out of control and sent the country on a downward spiral. In Nov. 1963 the military industrial complex and their CIA cohorts took control of the country by murdering Kennedy who promised to smash the CIA into a 1,000 pieces over the Bay of Pigs fiasco. Three weeks before JFK had his brains blown out the CIA sanctioned the murder of South Vietnamese President Diem in a military coup. After that it was full steam ahead with Vietnam and NASA which is a branch of the military industrial complex. NASA has gotten a fat slice of the budget even before the fake moon landings. It's no coincidence that the country is trillions in debt due to excessive defense spending and fake NASA missions. They do whatever the hell they want and the subjects are powerless to stop them. Now, this same lying ass, murdering government wants you to choose their sci-fi fantasy Globe over the origins of creation that's written in the bible. Being that I have a background in archeology and that it is a science that has proven the bible to be correct i have no reason to doubt it. I trust in my senses and think analytically. I'm not down with bombing babies and poor people of the earth in the name of colonialism. God gave us the sun, moon and stars to use to count the days, months, years, to navigate the seas and to plant crops. PS I would like to thank the good folks at CSI for the urkle chem dog cross for the energy and influence it had in producing the above. I pray the herb given to us by God will enlighten the hearts and minds of all Gods children ...



At least you took my advice and got high. Your tone isn’t much improved. You sound happy and positive. Good for you!

Now the bad news. The pope recently admitted that evolution is a reality.

And now you are simply saying that everything we have learned in the last 15000 years is wrong. 

You didn’t mention you were a religious fanatic. 

Problem is there is nothing written in religious books to support your flat earth theory. 

The entire genesis theory requires the earth to rotate through “days”. You know as the big ball we live on spins and rotates past the suns aspect and we get a dark side. Just like the moon around us. Each rotation of the earth is a day. 



The obvious is right in front of you. Just look up. Instead of down into books written by god fearing ancient man. 

And then drive to a library and take out a 3rd grade level astronomy book. You have some learning to catch up on. Billions of people are doing better in school than you managed. 

If you are a flat earther (I can’t believe that is actually a thing) do you have to hang out with other flat earthers to avoid ridicule and bullying?

I guess observatories and natural history museums are big expensive mis-directions. 

And I should be looking to conspiracy theories for my knowledge of science and history. 

And bibles too. Question is which version is correct?


----------



## redivider (Dec 11, 2017)

there's a great resource I found on Soundly's youtube channel:

http://walter.bislins.ch/bloge/index.asp?page=Curvature+App:+Simulation+of+Globe-Earth+and+Flat-Earth

you can zoom/pan/move perspective around. it shows the effects of perspective when moving on a model when on a flat earth and on a sphere with earth's dimensions. 

when you put it side by side with the videos and pictures he takes - there is no way you can question it. the model matches what we see in the pictures. 

you need to explain why the pictures match what we see in the model that says the earth is round, while none of the pictures can show what we would expect as shown in the model if the earth was flat. 

you can't.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 11, 2017)

redivider said:


> there's a great resource I found on Soundly's youtube channel:
> 
> http://walter.bislins.ch/bloge/index.asp?page=Curvature+App:+Simulation+of+Globe-Earth+and+Flat-Earth
> 
> ...


The bad news is you still believe in fake earth photos from space. You think that water curves as well as beams of light. You think that math lies. You think the bible is a fairy tale. Your indoctrination is powerful my friend. You believe man walked on moon ! Really? Lay off the fluoride bro. All the stars rotate around Polaris. The entire earth sees the same moon phase. Plane (as in level) trigonometry is used to navigate the ocean. Not spherical trig ! Math does not lie. Sorry but your leaders do.


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 11, 2017)

This has to be one of the funniest threads on here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2017)

i'm not really amused.
i'm kind of upset that this kind of stupidity is allowed to propagate. 
i'm a little upset that anyone believes this ridiculous shit in this "age of enlightenment".
this is the kind of thinking that kept the dark ages dark for nearly a thousand years.
i had hoped that we had moved past this kind of primitive hide in a cave and the truth will eventually go away bullshit.
quit trying to hold the entire race back because you're afraid of the truth.


----------



## redivider (Dec 11, 2017)

let me repeat:

please explain why when using a computer model that can give us perspective on a flat earth and on a globe earth, the model results from every angle show that the pictures are of a round earth.

why is that??


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 11, 2017)

redivider said:


> there's a great resource I found on Soundly's youtube channel: lasers
> 
> http://walter.bislins.ch/bloge/index.asp?page=Curvature+App:+Simulation+of+Globe-Earth+and+Flat-Earth
> 
> ...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 11, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> People abandon their own judgement and common sense to accept the ridiculous notion of moon landings and living on a spinning ball of water held in place by a mysterious force called gravity. In the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary they turn a blind eye. Why? They don't want to be forced to admit that Earth was created by God that's why. This beautiful world was the result of intelligent design with nature balanced perfectly. Why can't they accept that all our lives are meaningful? Our existence is not a cosmic accident created out of the chaos of the big bang. We didn't evolve from primates or from bacteria or from algae. The government has lied to and misled its citizens since even before the JFK assassination which was when shit really got out of control and sent the country on a downward spiral. In Nov. 1963 the military industrial complex and their CIA cohorts took control of the country by murdering Kennedy who promised to smash the CIA into a 1,000 pieces over the Bay of Pigs fiasco. Three weeks before JFK had his brains blown out the CIA sanctioned the murder of South Vietnamese President Diem in a military coup. After that it was full steam ahead with Vietnam and NASA which is a branch of the military industrial complex. NASA has gotten a fat slice of the budget even before the fake moon landings. It's no coincidence that the country is trillions in debt due to excessive defense spending and fake NASA missions. They do whatever the hell they want and the subjects are powerless to stop them. Now, this same lying ass, murdering government wants you to choose their sci-fi fantasy Globe over the origins of creation that's written in the bible. Being that I have a background in archeology and that it is a science that has proven the bible to be correct i have no reason to doubt it. I trust in my senses and think analytically. I'm not down with bombing babies and poor people of the earth in the name of colonialism. God gave us the sun, moon and stars to use to count the days, months, years, to navigate the seas and to plant crops. PS I would like to thank the good folks at CSI for the urkle chem dog cross for the energy and influence it had in producing the above. I pray the herb given to us by God will enlighten the hearts and minds of all Gods children ...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 11, 2017)

Do your own research. What kind of trigonometry do ocean navigators use? Plane not spherical !!! The oceans are flat and this proves it. Math does not lie. Missile systems use pencil beams to track targets on the high seas. Do these beams of lights curve over the horizon to maintain contact with potential targets? LMAO your sci fi globe earth is crumbling. Go watch the NASA channel sheeple.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 11, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Do your own research. What kind of trigonometry do ocean navigators use? Plane not spherical !!! The oceans are flat and this proves it. Math does not lie. Missile systems use pencil beams to track targets on the high seas. Do these beams of lights curve over the horizon to maintain contact with potential targets? LMAO your sci fi globe earth is crumbling. Go watch the NASA channel sheeple.


----------



## redivider (Dec 11, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Do your own research. What kind of trigonometry do ocean navigators use? Plane not spherical !!! The oceans are flat and this proves it. Math does not lie. Missile systems use pencil beams to track targets on the high seas. Do these beams of lights curve over the horizon to maintain contact with potential targets? LMAO your sci fi globe earth is crumbling. Go watch the NASA channel sheeple.



I did do my own research. that is how I found the working perspective model which is free for anybody to experiment with online.

it's the reason I am trying to find pictures of this causeway with the same amount of zoom which show the horizon above eye level and the bridge dissapearing due to distance.

all that can be found online is pictures showing the bridge curving over the horizon due to the earth's curvature.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 11, 2017)

2:15


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 11, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/trump-sign-directive-ordering-nasa-174300248.html


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gravity? You mean density displacement? Why does helium send a balloon up? Because it's less dense than the air around you. It's why a steel ball falls faster than a golf ball. It's more dense. Same reason you have high density salt water that flows along the bottom of the ocean and forms pools that a submarine can't penetrate. DENSITY DISPLACEMENT. Back to 1962 Operation Fishbowl. A interesting phenomenon occurred during high altitude nuke testing. Aurora's were formed in the dome at the blast site AND in the opposite hemisphere. Was this the electrically charged dome's reaction to the electromagnetic pulse sent out by the nuclear blast? Could an electrically charged dome be what powers the stars, moon and sun? Could the dome get it's power supply from the earth's oceans? Everyone knows salt water produces electricity. Hemi=Half Half Sphere = Dome


So wrong. The steel ball would fall at the same rate as the golf ball.

You know why ash floats? Because it is riding on a thermal current. Heat rises.

Did you know that if you put a bird feather and a coin in a vacuum they would fall at the same rate?











I do believe in God but I also believe in science. Come on man. Its obvious we live on a sphere. I know this from science, common sense and military training.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 11, 2017)

Crumbling ....math does not lie. Water is always level. Lasers don't curve across the oceans surface. NASA is a military industrial complex con to fist tax payers out of billions every year. While health care is unaffordable. Sad


----------



## too larry (Dec 11, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> . . . . . . .Water is always level. . . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Dec 11, 2017)

{ @RetiredGuerilla I would reply, but your comment is inside the "quote box", so not real sure how to do it.

There was this kid in my town by the name of Green. I can't remember his first name. But it doesn't matter as far as this story goes. Green was an average kid, maybe 4-5 years younger than me. I had drank and smoked with him a time or two, but didn't really hang out with him. His mom ran a trailer park, and he got into it with a man about a hound dog. Well the man shot him in the head with a .22 rifle. Didn't kill him, but he had pretty bad brain damage. Later in life when I would run into him, he would always say, "Jesus loves you, and their ain't nothing you can do about it." Still to this day, he says it every time he sees me. {and to everyone else too}

I'm not going to speak for Jesus, but I love you brother, no matter how much shit you try to juggle. Everything is going to be alright.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 11, 2017)

I love you too bro.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Crumbling ....math does not lie. Water is always level. Lasers don't curve across the oceans surface. NASA is a military industrial complex con to fist tax payers out of billions every year. While health care is unaffordable. Sad


Water is not always level. 

What about me proving you wrong on about different size objects falling at the same speed? Just ignore and move on.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2017)

you said earlier "ridiculous notion of moon landings and living on a spinning ball of water held in place by a mysterious force called gravity.".....so whether we're living on a sphere or a disc, something is holding us to it....if its not gravity, what is it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2017)

this is how airline pilots navigate....this is spherical trig.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great-circle_distance
this is how ship navigators operate...this is also spherical trig
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haversine_formula


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You know why ash floats? Because it is riding on a thermal current. Heat rises.


I got burned on this one years ago in a "C" school for AC&R.
Heat does not rise - hot air rises, heat radiates equally in all directions in a vacuum.

Sorry, but it's the truth.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Pilots rely on a gyroscope. If you know how a gyroscope works you would know it proves the earth is flat. You undoubtedly would not have a clue about a gyroscope or trigonometry because your genetic deficient ass has been nibbling on lead paint chips since age 6 so STFU.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you said earlier "ridiculous notion of moon landings and living on a spinning ball of water held in place by a mysterious force called gravity.".....so whether we're living on a sphere or a disc, something is holding us to it....if its not gravity, what is it?


We are not spinning at 1,000 mph. Once you look at things from a density displacement perspective you can do away with gravity. That's the best and easiest way to put it. The apple hit sir Isaac newton on the head because the apple was more dense than the surrounding air so it displaced it. Compare a helium balloon to a lead ball. Opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## neckpod (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The bad news is you still believe in fake earth photos from space. You think that water curves as well as beams of light. You think that math lies. You think the bible is a fairy tale. Your indoctrination is powerful my friend. You believe man walked on moon ! Really? Lay off the fluoride bro. All the stars rotate around Polaris. The entire earth sees the same moon phase. Plane (as in level) trigonometry is used to navigate the ocean. Not spherical trig ! Math does not lie. Sorry but your leaders do.


Sorry but Religion is the biggest fairy tale of them all, Causes more suffering in this world than i care to talk about. 

Faith!!?? not fact.
Not after an argument over God,Jesus or any other made up figure to control the masses. wake up if anything Religion is the problem on this planet not if its round or not haha.

As the title says nothing dumber than a flat earther and i would have to agree.

Anyway Peace out.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you said earlier "ridiculous notion of moon landings and living on a spinning ball of water held in place by a mysterious force called gravity.".....so whether we're living on a sphere or a disc, something is holding us to it....if its not gravity, what is it?


Remember that only the Earth is flat; the other planets are spherical. Elon Musk got that answer from a member of the Flat Earth society!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

There might be nothing dumber than a flat Earther, but a Roy Moore supporter has to be close.


----------



## neckpod (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> We are not spinning at 1,000 mph. Once you look at things from a density displacement perspective you can do away with gravity. That's the best and easiest way to put it. The apple hit sir Isaac newton on the head because the apple was more dense than the surrounding air so it displaced it. Compare a helium balloon to a lead ball. Opposite ends of the spectrum.





whitebb2727 said:


> So wrong. The steel ball would fall at the same rate as the golf ball.
> 
> You know why ash floats? Because it is riding on a thermal current. Heat rises.
> 
> ...







haha I was about to post the same vid, they will just say he is lying and its all fixed. Thats the only answer you will get to anything that they cant argue with.

The Greeks said in the 14th century the earth was a round and its been proven correct ever since but dont forget people we are living a 600year old lie hahaha.

I still don't know why they would need to lie about this shit in the first place.


----------



## redivider (Dec 12, 2017)

here it is. a live stream of 8 miles (each of those huts is 1 mile apart) of bridge. taken with a 2000 mm lens I believe.

notice the curveature of the bridge as it extends over the water. that cannot be explained with perspective. it cannot be attributed to the bridge turning because the bridge is almost perfectly straight. it has one less than 1 degree turn mid-way and it is not a part of this shot.

all of those huts are exactly the same height over the water. this was actually filmed during a high pressure, low humidity, and low temperature day - which made visibility much better than normal and light refraction is hardly noticeable. 

please explain how on a flat earth, a flat and level bridge appears to curve in an inverted U shape, instead of extending out into the horizon at eye level.

Here is a screenshot of the model I referenced before.

Assuming he is using 2000mm lens - this is more or less the view the model predicts if looking at the same cause way from the same height and angle. the elevation is more or less 10 meters above water level.

now which of those two look like the video embedded?? exactly.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Pilots rely on a gyroscope. If you know how a gyroscope works you would know it proves the earth is flat. You undoubtedly would not have a clue about a gyroscope or trigonometry because your genetic deficient ass has been nibbling on lead paint chips since age 6 so STFU.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> We are not spinning at 1,000 mph. Once you look at things from a density displacement perspective you can do away with gravity. That's the best and easiest way to put it. The apple hit sir Isaac newton on the head because the apple was more dense than the surrounding air so it displaced it. Compare a helium balloon to a lead ball. Opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

M


neckpod said:


> haha I was about to post the same vid, they will just say he is lying and its all fixed. Thats the only answer you will get to anything that they cant argue with.
> 
> The Greeks said in the 14th century the earth was a round and its been proven correct ever since but dont forget people we are living a 600year old lie hahaha.
> 
> I still don't know why they would need to lie about this shit in the first place.


 math does not lie math does not lie math does not lie math does not lie


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> M
> math does not lie math does not lie math does not lie math does not lie



Keep repeating that. Maybe you will see the truth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2017)

ok, if we aren't spinning at 1000 mph, what causes day and night?
does the entire universe revolve around the earth? are you seriously going back to the dark ages? The catholic church, one of the most monumental, unmovable, monolithic organizations that ever existed, admitted hundreds of years ago that the earth isn't the center of the universe, or even the solar system. that the earth revolves around the sun.....are you telling me you aren't as enlightened as the catholic church?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Pilots rely on a gyroscope. If you know how a gyroscope works you would know it proves the earth is flat. You undoubtedly would not have a clue about a gyroscope or trigonometry because your genetic deficient ass has been nibbling on lead paint chips since age 6 so STFU.



the last resort of the cornered rat....insults and threats.
i'm not concerned with your insults, i have to think you're more intelligent than me before your insults can possibly matter.
as far as gyroscopes proving anything close to the earth being flat...total bullshit.
https://flatearthinsanity.blogspot.com/2016/11/catalog-of-flat-earth-claims-refutations.html#fe18
https://flatearthinsanity.blogspot.com/2016/11/catalog-of-flat-earth-claims-refutations.html#fe18

every claim you've made...refuted, logically, and indisputably.

so maybe you should stfu....long enough to read and think a little.....and i'm the paint chip eating inbred....please


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got burned on this one years ago in a "C" school for AC&R.
> Heat does not rise - hot air rises, heat radiates equally in all directions in a vacuum.
> 
> Sorry, but it's the truth.


My point is the same either way.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> We are not spinning at 1,000 mph. Once you look at things from a density displacement perspective you can do away with gravity. That's the best and easiest way to put it. The apple hit sir Isaac newton on the head because the apple was more dense than the surrounding air so it displaced it. Compare a helium balloon to a lead ball. Opposite ends of the spectrum.


Wrong. I just posted a video of a feather and a coin falling at the same rate.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wrong. I just posted a video of a feather and a coin falling at the same rate.


Just got done mapping out a journey from charleston sc to the straight of Gibraltar using spherical trigonometry. If you maintain that heading at 20 knots based on spherical trig you would end up on the west coast of Africa LMAO. Each day you would find yourself a little over 27 nautical miles off your reckoning. LOL.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> M
> math does not lie math does not lie math does not lie math does not lie


math DOES NOT LIE...however, your understanding of it is flawed, and until you see that, you're generating incorrect data....


----------



## Rrog (Dec 12, 2017)

Obviously he’s retired from reality


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Just got done mapping out a journey from charleston sc to the straight of Gibraltar using spherical trigonometry. If you maintain that heading at 20 knots based on spherical trig you would end up on the west coast of Africa LMAO. Each day you would find yourself a little over 27 nautical miles off your reckoning. LOL.


So just keep ignoring every point you are proven wrong on.

Show your work for the trig problem and I'm sure its flawed.

You must be trolling.

Do you admit you are wrong about different size and density objects falling at different speeds? They don't. They fall at the same rate.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 12, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Obviously he’s retired from reality


He won't even acknowledge he was wrong about different objects falling at different speeds.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Oceans don't curve. For hundreds of years ships relied on light houses. Mmmm k it was because the sea is level mmmm k and they were able to see them mmmm k oceans don't curve imbeciles. LMAO allegedly the earth curves at 8 inches squared every mile. How is it possible to see the Statue of Liberty and light houses from 60 to 70 miles out to sea? Do the math globe tard


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Pilots rely on a gyroscope. If you know how a gyroscope works you would know it proves the earth is flat. You undoubtedly would not have a clue about a gyroscope or trigonometry because your genetic deficient ass has been nibbling on lead paint chips since age 6 so STFU.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Oceans don't curve. For hundreds of years ships relied on light houses. Mmmm k it was because the sea is level mmmm k and they were able to see them mmmm k oceans don't curve imbeciles. LMAO allegedly the earth curves at 8 inches squared every mile. How is it possible to see the Statue of Liberty and light houses from 60 to 70 miles out to sea? Do the math globe tard


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Oceans don't curve. For hundreds of years ships relied on light houses. Mmmm k it was because the sea is level mmmm k and they were able to see them mmmm k oceans don't curve imbeciles. LMAO allegedly the earth curves at 8 inches squared every mile. How is it possible to see the Statue of Liberty and light houses from 60 to 70 miles out to sea? Do the math globe tard


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Just got done mapping out a journey from charleston sc to the straight of Gibraltar using spherical trigonometry. If you maintain that heading at 20 knots based on spherical trig you would end up on the west coast of Africa LMAO. Each day you would find yourself a little over 27 nautical miles off your reckoning. LOL.


----------



## neckpod (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> M
> math does not lie math does not lie math does not lie math does not lie


Maths correct English. Haha maths may not lie but you my friend are not correct. What is the need for this global lie? If earth is flat what difference would that make to me ? Nothing so why the big lie just answer that with an intelligent answer instead of repeating shite


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Oceans don't curve. For hundreds of years ships relied on light houses. Mmmm k it was because the sea is level mmmm k and they were able to see them mmmm k oceans don't curve imbeciles. LMAO allegedly the earth curves at 8 inches squared every mile. How is it possible to see the Statue of Liberty and light houses from 60 to 70 miles out to sea? Do the math globe tard



You are straying further into made up history and facts. 

They use a sextant to navigate in the old days. Now they check their navigation computer with one. 

It is a curved measuring device that allows the sailor to measure the distance between a celestial object and the horizon. 

The measurement has to be continually re calibrated as the ship moves over the curve of the planet as the horizon is not a static distance. It continually falls away. 

Light houses are used now the same as 100 years ago. They are to keep ships away from the shallow or rocky shoreline at night. 

You can’t see them 5 miles out. And you see only water to the horizon at 10 miles out. 

Ever gone deep sea fishing or anything. Or actually read a book about science?

Or do you get your info on you tube and the science fiction channel?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You believe in science fiction not me. You have been indoctrinated. Get some original land race strains it will flush out the brain wash and introduce you to non-conformity.


shut up finshaggy. go spend your bitcoins.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You are straying further into made up history and facts.
> 
> They use a sextant to navigate in the old days. Now they check their navigation computer with one.
> 
> ...


The Statue of Liberty stands 326 ft above sea level. How can it be seen from 60 miles away when it's supposed to be over 2000 feet below the horizon? Remember 8 inches squared every mile. I did the math and feel free to double check my friend.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The Statue of Liberty stands 326 ft above sea level. How can it be seen from 60 miles away when it's supposed to be over 2000 feet below the horizon? Remember 8 inches squared every mile. I did the math and feel free to double check my friend.


why (if you can see chicago's skyline from across lake michigan) can you not see the rocky mountains from the sears tower? too much gunsmoke?

retardedguerilla may be on to something...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> shut up finshaggy. go spend your bitcoins.


Feel free to take the term sea level and refer to literally. The oceans don't curve pussy cat.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2017)

40'


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Feel free to take the term sea level and refer to literally. The oceans don't curve pussy cat.


your mom's ass, bigger than the ocean...

you telling me your mom doesn't have curves retardedgorilla? sexist biggot!

have you ever been on a boat in your 50 years on this globe? i know this guy who has a rocket... i bet i can get you seat on his maiden flight... interested?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Feel free to take the term sea level and refer to literally. The oceans don't curve pussy cat.


ever see the tower of london from the atlantic coast? pix or it really didn't fucking happen...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Jesus loves you and there is nothing you can do about it. You live on Gods flat extended plain and there is nothing you can do about it. You have been indoctrinated and there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Jesus loves you and there is nothing you can do about it. You live on Gods flat extended plain and there is nothing you can do about it. You have been indoctrinated and there is nothing I can do about it.


Cool, see you on the other side then, or is that the other end?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Jesus loves you and there is nothing you can do about it. You live on Gods flat extended plain and there is nothing you can do about it. You have been indoctrinated and there is nothing I can do about it.


answer the question retard. if you don't, you are openly admitting to being a pedophile...


----------



## dstroy (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> People abandon their own judgement and common sense to accept the ridiculous notion of moon landings and living on a spinning ball of water held in place by a mysterious force called gravity. In the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary they turn a blind eye. Why? They don't want to be forced to admit that Earth was created by God that's why. This beautiful world was the result of intelligent design with nature balanced perfectly. Why can't they accept that all our lives are meaningful? Our existence is not a cosmic accident created out of the chaos of the big bang. We didn't evolve from primates or from bacteria or from algae. The government has lied to and misled its citizens since even before the JFK assassination which was when shit really got out of control and sent the country on a downward spiral. In Nov. 1963 the military industrial complex and their CIA cohorts took control of the country by murdering Kennedy who promised to smash the CIA into a 1,000 pieces over the Bay of Pigs fiasco. Three weeks before JFK had his brains blown out the CIA sanctioned the murder of South Vietnamese President Diem in a military coup. After that it was full steam ahead with Vietnam and NASA which is a branch of the military industrial complex. NASA has gotten a fat slice of the budget even before the fake moon landings. It's no coincidence that the country is trillions in debt due to excessive defense spending and fake NASA missions. They do whatever the hell they want and the subjects are powerless to stop them. Now, this same lying ass, murdering government wants you to choose their sci-fi fantasy Globe over the origins of creation that's written in the bible. Being that I have a background in archeology and that it is a science that has proven the bible to be correct i have no reason to doubt it. I trust in my senses and think analytically. I'm not down with bombing babies and poor people of the earth in the name of colonialism. God gave us the sun, moon and stars to use to count the days, months, years, to navigate the seas and to plant crops. PS I would like to thank the good folks at CSI for the urkle chem dog cross for the energy and influence it had in producing the above. I pray the herb given to us by God will enlighten the hearts and minds of all Gods children ...


Where is this "overwhelming evidence"?



RetiredGuerilla said:


> Wernher Von Braun the greatest rocket scientist who ever lived has Psalms 19:1 on his tombstone. "The heavens declare the glory of God and the firmament sheweth his handywork". He was part of operation fishbowl in 1962 which was high altitude nuclear testing. They tried to blast a hole in the firmament but failed. You don't believe the math? Does math lie? Ships on the high seas use plane trig. not spherical trig to navigate. Repeat that in your head please. Do light beams and water curve? SMDH. Mr. Navy don't you know your fellow midshipmen use pencil beams to track targets on the open ocean? Do those beams curve over the surface? LMAO. You actually believe that moon walk B.S. ? Who is the fool? Who shouldn't procreate? Sheep being led to slaughter like you robots who swallow this rubbish and ask for seconds THATS WHO !!


If they were trying to detonate higher, and not just test launch vehicles, then why did they not achieve the same height as Argus III (540km, 333mi)?

Argus III was launched in '58.

Operation fishbowl was '62, and only reached 30-80km maximum.



RetiredGuerilla said:


> Do your own research. What kind of trigonometry do ocean navigators use? Plane not spherical !!! The oceans are flat and this proves it. Math does not lie. Missile systems use pencil beams to track targets on the high seas. Do these beams of lights curve over the horizon to maintain contact with potential targets? LMAO your sci fi globe earth is crumbling. Go watch the NASA channel sheeple.


I happen to know quite a lot about terminal missile guidance, missile guidance, and launch systems. I can assure you that a great majority of missiles use some combination of passive/active radar/IR/tv for both mid-flight guidance and terminal flight. If we know where a target is, then we can also use coordinates time late to fly a missile to a location whereupon the missile activates its' terminal guidance systems most of which require line of sight, meaning that if a target is over a horizon it wont work. I think by "pencil beam" you meant high-frequency radar, because higher frequency is related to shorter wavelength (size).

Further, we can demonstrate curvature of the earth in accounting for navigational errors due to the fact that we no longer use euclidean geometry to navigate, rather we use SPHERICAL geometry because spherical geometry treats parallel lines differently than euclidean geometry due to the curvature of a sphere.



RetiredGuerilla said:


> Pilots rely on a gyroscope. If you know how a gyroscope works you would know it proves the earth is flat. You undoubtedly would not have a clue about a gyroscope or trigonometry because your genetic deficient ass has been nibbling on lead paint chips since age 6 so STFU.


I also know how gyroscopes work, and they do not prove the earth is flat.



RetiredGuerilla said:


> Oceans don't curve. For hundreds of years ships relied on light houses. Mmmm k it was because the sea is level mmmm k and they were able to see them mmmm k oceans don't curve imbeciles. LMAO allegedly the earth curves at 8 inches squared every mile. How is it possible to see the Statue of Liberty and light houses from 60 to 70 miles out to sea? Do the math globe tard


We use lighthouses still, to warn ships of dangerous waters, they pass out of view over the horizon.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Where is this "overwhelming evidence"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You sir are full of shit. I served on the JFK as a missile specialist. I had access to high powered telescopic optics and laser guided sighting to zero in on potential targets. Thermal guidance systems are integrated into surface to air and air to air weaponry. Tomahawks at a million bux a pop were fed GPS coordinates. Radar and infra red tracking can fail in inclement weather. That's classified. How we compensated for that was by using plane trig to calculate and predict a targets location with all the variables accounted for. It was then we switched to thermal tracking by making use of the versatility in some of our weaponry. We used the plane trig to get the general location then heat seeking tech would take over.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The Statue of Liberty stands 326 ft above sea level. How can it be seen from 60 miles away when it's supposed to be over 2000 feet below the horizon? Remember 8 inches squared every mile. I did the math and feel free to double check my friend.


I’m from Jersey. My uncle lives in upper saddle river on the hill across from the statue and the New York skyline. 

You can see it from his yard. It’s tiny. Infront of the cityscape. 

This is only a few miles across the bay. 

What the fuck are you even talking about with 60 miles? The whole skyline disappears before ten miles out fishing. 

You just spit random fantasy facts to argue. 

This and you have become tiring rather than entertaining. 

You make me want to walk right off the flat earth and fall to my demise.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You sir are full of shit. I served on the JFK as a missile specialist. I had access to high powered telescopic optics and laser guided sighting to zero in on potential targets. Thermal guidance systems are integrated into surface to air and air to air weaponry. Tomahawks at a million bux a pop were fed GPS coordinates. Radar and infra red tracking can fail in inclement weather. That's classified. How we compensated for that was by using plane trig to calculate and predict a targets location with all the variables accounted for. It was then we switched to thermal tracking by making use of the versatility in some of our weaponry. We used the plane trig to get the general location then heat seeking tech would take over.


Attacking my person, and then listing a bunch of nonsense doesn't prove you right.

Anyone who knows anything about terminal guidance would know that certain things are vulnerable to environmental conditions, but that has nothing do do with the fact that they don't turn on until they have line of sight with a target. It is not classified information. If terminal guidance fails then most missiles self-destruct.

The missile guidance systems used in the JFK era were fairly sophisticated for their time and did not use "plane trig". I think you meant they used planar intercept geometry, or finding an intersect. But if you knew planar intercept geometry very well, then you would not believe the earth is flat.

Newer guidance systems use LQ because the feedback is useful.

You just described a fire control problem, filled with nonsense. 




At least try and refute what I said.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 12, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> why (if you can see chicago's skyline from across lake michigan) can you not see the rocky mountains from the sears tower? too much gunsmoke?
> 
> retardedguerilla may be on to something...



You can’t see the Chicago skyline 60 miles out. I live near that distance across the lake from there. You only see water at the horizon unless you are real close. 

I hope you were being ironic.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

If the earth were curved a pilot would have to repeatedly dip the nose of his aircraft every few seconds to maintain a given altitude. This is not the case globe tards! Nothing dumber than a round earthier.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You can’t see the Chicago skyline 60 miles out. I live near that distance across the lake from there. You only see water at the horizon unless you are real close.
> 
> I hope you were being ironic.


sarcastic, actually... i spent some time in great mistakes illinauseous... betting retarrd gorilla has never seen a boat float


----------



## dstroy (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If the earth were curved a pilot would have to repeatedly dip the nose of his aircraft every few seconds to maintain a given altitude. This is not the case globe tards! Nothing dumber than a round earthier.


The aircraft is usually flown along the density altitude (by pilot or autopilot, as the case may be). As long as the aircraft is flown at a certain altitude, it will be following the earth's curvature (as the atmosphere is attached to the spherical earth and has same properties at same distance from the center, in an ideal case) as the altitude is measured from the surface, which is curved, and not a plane.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If the earth were curved a pilot would have to repeatedly dip the nose of his aircraft every few seconds to maintain a given altitude. This is not the case globe tards! Nothing dumber than a round earthier.


u got a trig calculation for that? math, mother fucker... do you add up?

how fast is the plane going, at what altitude, how DENSE is it...

you are a stupid mother fucker retarrd gorrila. just sayin'...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You sir are full of shit. I served on the JFK as a missile specialist. I had access to high powered telescopic optics and laser guided sighting to zero in on potential targets. Thermal guidance systems are integrated into surface to air and air to air weaponry. Tomahawks at a million bux a pop were fed GPS coordinates. Radar and infra red tracking can fail in inclement weather. That's classified. How we compensated for that was by using plane trig to calculate and predict a targets location with all the variables accounted for. It was then we switched to thermal tracking by making use of the versatility in some of our weaponry. We used the plane trig to get the general location then heat seeking tech would take over.


bullshit. define 'fire for effect'...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Just got done mapping out a journey from charleston sc to the straight of Gibraltar using spherical trigonometry. If you maintain that heading at 20 knots based on spherical trig you would end up on the west coast of Africa LMAO. Each day you would find yourself a little over 27 nautical miles off your reckoning. LOL.


I have a computer. It has this program called google. It is awesome. I go on it and look up facts then I pretend that I'm an expert at shit I know very little about.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Jesus loves you and there is nothing you can do about it. You live on Gods flat extended plain and there is nothing you can do about it. You have been indoctrinated and there is nothing I can do about it.


Also, I am Jesus Christ. If you deny me you will burn in hell, sorry but I have spoken. Derp


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Turn on the NASA ch. and look at this fake shit. The clouds are out of proportion in relation to that fake round earth. You have to be really stupid to think that footage is real.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Turn on the NASA ch. and look at this fake shit. The clouds are out of proportion in relation to that fake round earth. You have to be really stupid to think that footage is real.


you have to be extraordinarily retarded to think you live on the only celestial disc in universal existence, but that doesn't seem to prevent you from posting...?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Te


cat of curiosity said:


> bullshit. define 'fire for effect'...


ask your fat greasy granny with holes in her panties with her big behind like Frankenstein. Ya pedophile daddy beat his meat to Sesame Street and go rooty toot toot to a prostitute


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> you have to be extraordinarily retarded to think you live on the only celestial disc in universal existence, but that doesn't seem to prevent you from posting...?


 Aint no outer space dummy. Get a telescope so you can magnify the lights in the dome.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Te
> ask your fat greasy granny with holes in her panties with her big behind like Frankenstein. Ya pedophile daddy beat his meat to Sesame Street and go rooty toot toot to a prostitute


english motherfucker... do you speak it?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Aint no outer space dummy. Get a telescope so you can magnify the lights in the dome.


i've tried to illuminate your dome, but honestly...

you just can't fix stupid...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Aint no outer space dummy. Get a telescope so you can magnify the lights in the dome.


this is a fifty year old man...

and i have 7 vaginas and 46 penises. on ONE HAND!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> i've tried to illuminate your dome, but honestly...how so satellites work...they relay and bounce signals off the dome aint no satellites up there dumb butt
> 
> you just can't fix stupid...


Satellites bounce signals off the dome aint no satellites up there dumb butt


----------



## dstroy (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Satellites bounce signals off the dome aint no satellites up there dumb butt


There are so many man made objects in space that we have to track them in order to ensure that the new satellites do not get destroyed by space garbage. For real.


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 12, 2017)

I recently listened to a radio interview with some "scientist" saying " the earth is flat, global warming proves it "...... The interviewer said "well I just can't agree, global warming has been proven to be a hoax, but you do bring up some very interesting points about the shape of the planet." Wowsers!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If the earth were curved a pilot would have to repeatedly dip the nose of his aircraft every few seconds to maintain a given altitude. This is not the case globe tards! Nothing dumber than a round earthier.



Again. Gravity is why. 

Do you ever even look up the the real info or do you get your schooling at home from your flat earth believing parents?

In other words. Are you really 12?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You sir are full of shit. I served on the JFK as a missile specialist. I had access to high powered telescopic optics and laser guided sighting to zero in on potential targets. Thermal guidance systems are integrated into surface to air and air to air weaponry. Tomahawks at a million bux a pop were fed GPS coordinates. Radar and infra red tracking can fail in inclement weather. That's classified. How we compensated for that was by using plane trig to calculate and predict a targets location with all the variables accounted for. It was then we switched to thermal tracking by making use of the versatility in some of our weaponry. We used the plane trig to get the general location then heat seeking tech would take over.



No you weren’t. If you were you would have mentioned it when I told you about my mom and programming satellites for the Air Force. 

You are 12 aren’t you?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 12, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> sarcastic, actually... i spent some time in great mistakes illinauseous... betting retarrd gorilla has never seen a boat float



Oops. I meant sarcastic. 

I think he is 12 and being home schooled by Jehovah Witnesses.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

I spent 9 years in navy intell now I'm a contract agent for the CIA. Currently I am Involved in disinformation ops regarding flat earth. I speak 9 languages fluently and a expert with firearms, knives and my freakin bare hands. I have a titanium coated micro chip tracking device implanted in my wrist. I plan on retiring to my renovated Cold War era missile silo just before the big event. I will remember you all when you get flash fried by deadly gamma rays 32 months from now.


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I spent 9 years in navy intell now I'm a contract agent for the CIA. Currently I am Involved in disinformation ops regarding flat earth. I speak 9 languages fluently and a expert with firearms, knives and my freakin bare hands. I have a titanium coated micro chip tracking device implanted in my wrist. I plan on retiring to my renovated Cold War era missile silo just before the big event. I will remember you all when you get flash fried by deadly gamma rays 32 months from now.


In my experience... Anytime and every time someone says "i work for the CIA" or "contract" for the CIA, it's usually poop... just saying.... Outta curiosity, which 9 languages do you fluently speak??


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I spent 9 years in navy intell now I'm a contract agent for the CIA. Currently I am Involved in disinformation ops regarding flat earth. I speak 9 languages fluently and a expert with firearms, knives and my freakin bare hands. I have a titanium coated micro chip tracking device implanted in my wrist. I plan on retiring to my renovated Cold War era missile silo just before the big event. I will remember you all when you get flash fried by deadly gamma rays 32 months from now.



Lol. You really are 12 years old.


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 12, 2017)

Also, Why a titanium coated chip?? What's that for??


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 12, 2017)

regoob eht said:


> Also, Why a titanium coated chip?? What's that for??



It’s so the metal is not magnetic and can’t mess up his spy wrist watch.


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 12, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It’s so the metal is not magnetic and can’t mess up his spy wrist watch.


Ohhh.. Well then it's obviously real. No way a 12 year old could make that up. He's clearly freakin legit. Best watch our step round this retired monkey.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The Statue of Liberty stands 326 ft above sea level. How can it be seen from 60 miles away when it's supposed to be over 2000 feet below the horizon? Remember 8 inches squared every mile. I did the math and feel free to double check my friend.


number one, you can't see the statue of liberty 60 miles away... on a very clear day a person with very good eyes might be able to see the tip of the torch from 25 miles away...i did the math...feel free to double check.
number two, your doing the math from an eye level of zero feet above sea level. most people are on a boat deck that is at least 20 feet above the water.
number three, there would have to be a collective height of nearly 3000 feet to be able to see an object 60 miles away.....check your own math


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

You want to teach you how to make a bomb out of an orange? I can steal any car or truck on the road with a flat head screw driver. I can counterfeit any paper currency on the planet. How about the pick 3 pattern to get quick cash from any state lottery?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It’s so the metal is not magnetic and can’t mess up his spy wrist watch. Security check points.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

dstroy said:


> There are so many man made objects in space that we have to track them in order to ensure that the new satellites do not get destroyed by space garbage. For real.


Just look at the international space station live feeds on u tube. You can see all kind of space junk


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2017)

Out of curiosity, what is the diameter of this disc and if I were on a ship off of Cuba how far away would the western edge be?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the diameter of this disc and if I were on a ship off of Cuba how far away would the western edge be?


The Antarctic ice wall circles the outer edges of flat earth. This ice wall contains the oceans. It is under strict guard by the military. There is a international Antarctic treaty that puts the circle of ice off limits. Captain Cook sailed some 50,000 miles trying to find a inward passage but could not.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2017)

So what is the disc diameter? A guesstimate will work.
And please address the second question in my last post - kindly excuse my ignorance, this is my first foray into this subject.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Maintain a heading due south you will reach it eventually. Call it 50,000 miles. Did you read about the filipina lady who went into labor on a flight from Hong Kong to Los Angeles? Yeah they made a emergency landing in Alaska. Only possible on a flat earth map. Look it up. Talaga !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Maintain a heading due south you will reach it eventually. Call it 50,000 miles


50,000 miles from Cuba to the edge? Give or take?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 50,000 miles from Cuba to the edge? Give or take?


circumference of the ice wall ano ong Gina ga wa mo? Better dress warm. Western edge? Your compass won't work between the wall and the tip of s. Africa.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2017)

So it is possible for the human eye to see 50,000 miles?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Maintain a heading due south you will reach it eventually. Call it 50,000 miles. Did you read about the filipina lady who went into labor on a flight from Hong Kong to Los Angeles? Yeah they made a emergency landing in Alaska. Only possible on a flat earth map. Look it up. Talaga !


LMFAO

Play with a globe and some string sometime.

Their emergency diversion made perfect sense considering intercontinental flights all follow 'great circle' routes.

Have you ever heard of Occam's Razor? Look it up. It's the one cutting your throat right now.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So it is possible for the human eye to see 50,000 miles?


The moon is many times that far away.

Nice video.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Your compass won't work between the wall and the tip of s. Africa.


I've twice made the trip around_ Cabo Das Agulhass with the USN and do not recall any compass/GPS anomalies._


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The moon is many times that far away.


But to see the flash as the light prisim's through the water at the instant of sunset? Surely one cannot begin to see that from 50K miles.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But to see the flash as the light prisim's through the water at the instant of sunset? Surely one cannot begin to see that from 50K miles.


The sun is fixed in the dome and is electrically charged by the sea water.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But to see the flash as the light prisim's through the water at the instant of sunset? Surely one cannot begin to see that from 50K miles.


I'm not the one who needs convincing, lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The sun is fixed in the dome and is electrically charged by the sea water.


But we're seeing the flash from 50k miles?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But we're seeing the flash from 50k miles?


GPS doesn't work on the high seas you never were in the navy. Pathetic liar


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> GPS doesn't work on the high seas you never were in the navy. Pathetic liar


LMFAO! GPS is being used by thousands of ships even as you write your bullshit. It's been a revolution in navigation.

Any sea dog will tell you the same thing.

Now stop calling people names or I'll start, idiot.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 13, 2017)

Be honest you were never a midshipmen. GPS is terrestrial based. Ground based Satellite dish signals are bounced off the sky or dome. Satellite tv has been around since the 70,s they don't link up to a satellite in orbit. There are vast areas of the open ocean in the Southern Hemisphere where GPS does not work. That's how I knew you weren't a middie. Oh yeah and all satellite dishes have to point south away from the magnetic center of the North Pole. Much love and peace.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 13, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You want to teach you how to make a bomb out of an orange? I can steal any car or truck on the road with a flat head screw driver. I can counterfeit any paper currency on the planet. How about the pick 3 pattern to get quick cash from any state lottery?



You are an awesome superhero kid!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 13, 2017)

Of course. Your installed titanium tracking device is because of security check points. 

You’re 10 years old not 12 right?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 13, 2017)

Keep your dish pointed south away from the magnetic center the North Pole so you can get a signal bounced of the skydome


MichiganMedGrower said:


> Of course. Your installed titanium tracking device is because of security check points.
> 
> You’re 10 years old not 12 right?[/QUOTE


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm on the Dome repair crew and we are testing for applicants.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 13, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Of course. Your installed titanium tracking device is because of security check points.
> 
> You’re 10 years old not 12 right?


It's a titanium coated micro chip that stores classified information. Haha


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 13, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Keep your dish pointed south away from the magnetic center the North Pole so you can get a signal bounced of the skydome



Thats exactly how I get South Park reruns to come in on my old television.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 13, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's a titanium coated micro chip that stores classified information. Haha



I keep mine imbedded in my ass.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 13, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Just look at the international space station live feeds on u tube. You can see all kind of space junk



Wait a minute!

You told us you can’t see anything out the window even stars earlier.


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 13, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You want to teach you how to make a bomb out of an orange? I can steal any car or truck on the road with a flat head screw driver. I can counterfeit any paper currency on the planet. How about the pick 3 pattern to get quick cash from any state lottery?


Orange bomb, huh? Thats pretty cool.. Please teach me the way of exploding citrus. Also, If i cant use a philips head im not really interested.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 13, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> GPS doesn't work on the high seas you never were in the navy. Pathetic liar


Not only does GPS work well on the high seas, it works so well that we use it to guide weapons, tomahawk missiles grab GPS fixes while they're out to sea in order to find the designated entry point onto land. Or to follow a holding pattern so that more missiles reach a target at a given time (DTOT).


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 13, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's a titanium coated micro chip that stores classified information. Haha


What kinda classified information? Hehe
Improvised Exploding Orange schematics perhaps???? 
I really wanna know.. Please enlighten me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> GPS doesn't work on the high seas you never were in the navy. Pathetic liar


I have never claimed to be in the Navy albeit I was in America's oldest sea-going service.
But if GPS does not work at sea then why were all the LORAN C sites decommissioned beginning in 2009?

I'll help, because GPS replaced it as being more accurate and reliable for aeronautical, terrestrial and sea-going navigation.

And what's with the name calling, I thought we were having a civil discussion not a kindergarten hair pulling contest.


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 13, 2017)

Have you ever checked out Google Earth. It's a globe that can be rotated and zoomed in. Explain that one to me!

https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=DChcSEwir0JCUq4fYAhVGVw0KHZOUD2YYABAAGgJxYg&sig=AOD64_3QuQCFZH-CnFlpm9uPIl5p30hxfw&q=&ved=0ahUKEwjqq4uUq4fYAhVNSt8KHaJvArgQ0QwIJw&adurl=


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have never claimed to be in the Navy albeit I was in America's oldest sea-going service.
> But if GPS does not work at sea then why were all the LORAN C sites decommissioned beginning in 2009?
> 
> I'll help, because GPS replaced it as being more accurate and reliable for aeronautical, terrestrial and sea-going navigation.
> ...


you were a merchant marine? or in the coast guard?

my real father was a cook in the merchant marine for a long time. he never fell off the edge either, and he never told me that there was an ice wall around the edge of the planet. he did tell me about sailing around the world 3 times. AROUND the world.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2017)

RetiredGriller is one of the most ignorant dumbasses here. Who the fuck would hire such an ignoramus?

Fast forward this thread 6 months and he'll still be arguing the same old points. Facts don't matter. Logic can be worked around. He's in a vacuum created from stupidity. Can't change that.

Same with hollow earth knuckleheads, new earth dickheads, and end-of-world bible code reading assholes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2017)

my actual hope is that hes a troll, and doesn't believe any of the ridiculous shit hes been saying. i'd much rather be trolled than have someone who's actually that stupid drawing breath.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you were a merchant marine? or in the coast guard?
> 
> my real father was a cook in the merchant marine for a long time. he never fell off the edge either, and he never told me that there was an ice wall around the edge of the planet. he did tell me about sailing around the world 3 times. AROUND the world.


US Coast Guard


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 13, 2017)

Rrog said:


> RetiredGriller is one of the most ignorant dumbasses here. Who the fuck would hire such an ignoramus?
> 
> Fast forward this thread 6 months and he'll still be arguing the same old points. Facts don't matter. Logic can be worked around. He's in a vacuum created from stupidity. Can't change that.
> 
> Same with hollow earth knuckleheads, new earth dickheads, and end-of-world bible code reading assholes.



How can the earth be flat and hollow? Is it like a pizza with a cheese filled outside crust?

Honestly that’s too much cheese!

What were we talking about?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2017)

cheese?
yeah, i think we were talking about cheese.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cheese?
> yeah, i think we were talking about cheese.


Cheese that smells like @Karah ?

The word on the playground is that's the good stuff.


----------



## Karah (Dec 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cheese that smells like @Karah ?
> 
> The word on the playground is that's the good stuff.


I’ve got a whole lot of nothing for a flat earth thread. 

Cheese. We’ll go with cheese.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 13, 2017)

Is the cheese near the middle molten? I heard if you heat and compress cheese enough it will cause a chain reaction and that's how pizzas are born.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2017)

this isn't about flat earth, this is about people going to the moon, but its a closely related topic as far as i can see, has to be part of the same conspiracy.....
my mom told me about going to Merritt island in Florida when i was 4 years old to watch Apollo 11 launch. she had my grandfathers binoculars, and said she could see people getting into the rocket. she said she couldn't tell who it was, but that she could see the big white suits going in, smaller darker figures going in and out, then they sealed up the capsule, and about a half hour later, at 9:30 in the morning, it launched. she watched it go out of sight with a good pair of binoculars.
my mom wasn't a scientist, or an astronaut, but she wasn't a fool either. and she wasn't a liar. so, as far as i'm concerned, i have an eye witness account of the launch of Apollo 11. tell me why my mom would lie to me, and how a fairly intelligent woman could be fooled that completely? were those chimps they fired into the sky? why didn't anyone see the rocket explode against this "dome" ? did they have a big meeting with all the leaders of all the countries, and they drew straws to see who would get to the fake moon first? the single biggest question i have about all these theories, is why? why perpetuate a myth that could be fairly easily dismissed by anyone with decent equipment and rudimentary scientific knowledge? whats in it for them? thats the big question, why perpetuate this myth when they don't have to? for money? they tell us what they do with the money, we have no ones word but theirs already, why not just lie on paper, why tell huge lies that have to eventually fall?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this isn't about flat earth, this is about people going to the moon, but its a closely related topic as far as i can see, has to be part of the same conspiracy.....
> my mom told me about going to Merritt island in Florida when i was 4 years old to watch Apollo 11 launch. she had my grandfathers binoculars, and said she could see people getting into the rocket. she said she couldn't tell who it was, but that she could see the big white suits going in, smaller darker figures going in and out, then they sealed up the capsule, and about a half hour later, at 9:30 in the morning, it launched. she watched it go out of sight with a good pair of binoculars.
> my mom wasn't a scientist, or an astronaut, but she wasn't a fool either. and she wasn't a liar. so, as far as i'm concerned, i have an eye witness account of the launch of Apollo 11. tell me why my mom would lie to me, and how a fairly intelligent woman could be fooled that completely? were those chimps they fired into the sky? why didn't anyone see the rocket explode against this "dome" ? did they have a big meeting with all the leaders of all the countries, and they drew straws to see who would get to the fake moon first? the single biggest question i have about all these theories, is why? why perpetuate a myth that could be fairly easily dismissed by anyone with decent equipment and rudimentary scientific knowledge? whats in it for them? thats the big question, why perpetuate this myth when they don't have to? for money? they tell us what they do with the money, we have no ones word but theirs already, why not just lie on paper, why tell huge lies that have to eventually fall?



Might as well ask why I should her a church on every corner in America and a bar on the opposite corner. 

People need something to believe in or they will just take up drinking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

Was a member of the maritime security team for STS-1 (and several others).
Never saw one hit the ceiling & I was in a RIB right off the beach at the launch pad.


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 13, 2017)

i don't like limburger cheese


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 13, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> i don't like limburger cheese



I think that’s what the moon is made of. Ask retired gorilla. Er, guerilla.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I think that’s what the moon is made of. Ask retired gorilla. Er, guerilla.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>




Lol


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 13, 2017)

Am I really the only one who wants to learn about exploding oranges???? 


RetiredGuerilla said:


> You want to teach you how to make a bomb out of an orange?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 14, 2017)

regoob eht said:


> Am I really the only one who wants to learn about exploding oranges????


It's about creations history and the Freemason perversion of it. It's a slap in the face and insulting because water finds its level. The masons use it to make their own structures level. They want you to worship their demonic asses and turn you against the bible with some sci fi bullshit. It's a shame because many don't realize the bible is cool as shit. All it says is basically this . Be humble. Mind your own business. Keep your mouth shut. Don't rip people off . Don't bang your neighbors wife but its better than jerkin off. Don't try to get rich fast make long term investments. Love one another. What is so bad about that ? Peace. Flat earth. Lol


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 14, 2017)

regoob eht said:


> Am I really the only one who wants to learn about exploding oranges????


next time you peel a orange grab a lighter. Take a piece of the peeling and bend it in half and squirt the orange oil into the flame and watch it jump up. You have to figure out the rest classified info.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 14, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this isn't about flat earth, this is about people going to the moon, but its a closely related topic as far as i can see, has to be part of the same conspiracy.....
> my mom told me about going to Merritt island in Florida when i was 4 years old to watch Apollo 11 launch. she had my grandfathers binoculars, and said she could see people getting into the rocket. she said she couldn't tell who it was, but that she could see the big white suits going in, smaller darker figures going in and out, then they sealed up the capsule, and about a half hour later, at 9:30 in the morning, it launched. she watched it go out of sight with a good pair of binoculars.
> my mom wasn't a scientist, or an astronaut, but she wasn't a fool either. and she wasn't a liar. so, as far as i'm concerned, i have an eye witness account of the launch of Apollo 11. tell me why my mom would lie to me, and how a fairly intelligent woman could be fooled that completely? were those chimps they fired into the sky? why didn't anyone see the rocket explode against this "dome" ? did they have a big meeting with all the leaders of all the countries, and they drew straws to see who would get to the fake moon first? the single biggest question i have about all these theories, is why? why perpetuate a myth that could be fairly easily dismissed by anyone with decent equipment and rudimentary scientific knowledge? whats in it for them? thats the big question, why perpetuate this myth when they don't have to? for money? they tell us what they do with the money, we have no ones word but theirs already, why not just lie on paper, why tell huge lies that have to eventually fall?


Just look at the retarded photos on the fake moon. Do you think they went to the moon in that piece of junk? It's pathetic.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> next time you peel a orange grab a lighter. Take a piece of the peeling and bend it in half and squirt the orange oil into the flame and watch it jump up. You have to figure out the rest classified info.



You could use it as ph down I bet too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Just look at the retarded photos on the fake moon. Do you think they went to the moon in that piece of junk? It's pathetic.


 no, you're pathetic. you have absolutely no understanding of science. they built the thing to withstand space, which has entirely different properties than atmosphere. there is so little friction you can pretty much ignore it. thats why they could use gold foil to shield some parts, because it was lighter than heavy metal panels, and didn't need to be able to withstand the heat of flight through air.
you can't understand something, so it can't be that you're the mental deficient, the entire rest of the world has been fooled, and you're part of the VERY small community that is smart enough to see the truth......
you can't imagine people smart enough to build a space vehicle, so it must be lies...
you can't imagine people brave enough to ride it into space, so it must be lies....
you can't understand basic science and math (you already proved that, saying you can see the statue of liberty 60 miles away)
so someone, somewhere, is lying...even though if you bothered to learn how to actually do the math, you could see they are not lying....
i just don't understand why you think this? estimates are much lower, (more like 10,000) but if 1 million people believe the earth is flat, that means 7.4 Billion do not...a factor of 75,000 to 1.....you honestly believe that 75,000 people get fooled for each one that sees the truth?
if that was the case, the race would have already failed, we would all be sitting in caves waiting for the next lion to come eat one of us.....

i don't like wasting my time on a troll...but please tell me you're a troll that doesn't really believe the stupid, retarded, moronic, pinheaded, lunatic, nonsense you've been saying....because i really don't want to believe people that stupid can exist and operate in our society.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's a shame because many don't realize the bible is cool as shit. All it says is basically this . Be humble. Mind your own business. Keep your mouth shut. Don't rip people off . Don't bang your neighbors wife but its better than jerkin off. Don't try to get rich fast make long term investments. Love one another. What is so bad about that ? Peace. Flat earth. Lol


basicly the bible doesnt say all that and really isnt as cool as shit.. in fact its fucking disgusting by todays standards


> Exodus 21
> 21 “These are the laws you are to set before them:
> 
> 2 “If you buy a Hebrew servant, he is to serve you for six years. But in the seventh year, he shall go free, without paying anything. 3 If he comes alone, he is to go free alone; but if he has a wife when he comes, she is to go with him. 4 If his master gives him a wife and she bears him sons or daughters, the woman and her children shall belong to her master, and only the man shall go free.
> ...





> exodus 22
> 16 “If a man seduces a virgin who is not pledged to be married and sleeps with her, he must pay the bride-price, and she shall be his wife. 17 If her father absolutely refuses to give her to him, he must still pay the bride-price for virgins.
> 
> 18 “Do not allow a sorceress to live.
> ...


now i know you havent ever read the bible for yourself you have only been told what it contains but its a hateful book that has some nice stuff spattered amoungst the really really shity stuf


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's about creations history and the Freemason perversion of it. It's a slap in the face and insulting because water finds its level. The masons use it to make their own structures level. They want you to worship their demonic asses and turn you against the bible with some sci fi bullshit. It's a shame because many don't realize the bible is cool as shit. All it says is basically this . Be humble. Mind your own business. Keep your mouth shut. Don't rip people off . Don't bang your neighbors wife but its better than jerkin off. *Don't try to get rich fast make long term investments.* Love one another. What is so bad about that ? Peace. Flat earth. Lol


Now Citibank has edited the bible. Money being all Holy.


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 14, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't like wasting my time on a troll...but please tell me you're a troll that doesn't really believe the stupid, retarded, moronic, pinheaded, lunatic, nonsense you've been saying....because i really don't want to believe people that stupid can exist and operate in our society.


thank God we have the ONE troll that believes it.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 14, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, you're pathetic. you have absolutely no understanding of science. they built the thing to withstand space, which has entirely different properties than atmosphere. there is so little friction you can pretty much ignore it. thats why they could use gold foil to shield some parts, because it was lighter than heavy metal panels, and didn't need to be able to withstand the heat of flight through air.
> you can't understand something, so it can't be that you're the mental deficient, the entire rest of the world has been fooled, and you're part of the VERY small community that is smart enough to see the truth......
> you can't imagine people smart enough to build a space vehicle, so it must be lies...
> you can't imagine people brave enough to ride it into space, so it must be lies....
> ...


LMAO !!! Whatever you don't actually believe the big lie either. You are just trying to troll. Many books have been written on the fake moon landings. Millions don't believe it as books and documentaries are good sellers. The photos have been proven to be fake. Shadows in the pictures don't run parallel as they should from a single light source (sun). The whole thing was produced in a studio under lights. Dutch Prime Minister Willem Drees was given a moon rock by Neil Armstrong that turned out to be petrified wood after it was examined. There is no outer space only a dome with stars set in the firmament that revolves around polaris. I guess you also think that jet fuel can melt steel beams right? My advice to you is to lay off the fluoridated tap water and tooth paste. In the beginning television was meant for entertainment not for education. Soon it became a powerful tool for propaganda and indoctrination. Their is no outer space. Your GPS systems work off of a network of terrestrial based satellite dishes pointing south and away from the magnetic center that is the north pole. The dishes ricochet signals off the ionosphere/Dome that are received by another dish hundreds of miles away creating a link for communication. There is no satellite in orbit that they link up to. Cell towers track your movements through your cell phone. Hundreds of homicides are solved every year via cell phone records and which tower your signal was pinging off of. You are the one who doesn't understand math and science. How is that Alaska and extreme northern regions have near 24 hours of light in Summer? The sun circles in the center of the flat earth above the north pole during summer. During the winter it circles around the edges of the ice ring above the Antarctic so the south pole gets nearly 24 hours of light during winter and leaves the north pole with near 24 hours of darkness. How is it that the whole earth sees the same moon phase? Think GLOBETARD!! You should be pissed that NASA has been fisting you your friends and family out of your hard earned tax dollars with an elaborate hoax.


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> next time you peel a orange grab a lighter. Take a piece of the peeling and bend it in half and squirt the orange oil into the flame and watch it jump up. You have to figure out the rest classified info.


So a lighter and an orange.. I knew you were full of shit.

This is not a bomb honey-child.


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LMAO !!! Whatever you don't actually believe the big lie either. You are just trying to troll. Many books have been written on the fake moon landings. Millions don't believe it as books and documentaries are good sellers. The photos have been proven to be fake. Shadows in the pictures don't run parallel as they should from a single light source (sun). The whole thing was produced in a studio under lights. Dutch Prime Minister Willem Drees was given a moon rock by Neil Armstrong that turned out to be petrified wood after it was examined. There is no outer space only a dome with stars set in the firmament that revolves around polaris. I guess you also think that jet fuel can melt steel beams right? My advice to you is to lay off the fluoridated tap water and tooth paste. In the beginning television was meant for entertainment not for education. Soon it became a powerful tool for propaganda and indoctrination. Their is no outer space. Your GPS systems work off of a network of terrestrial based satellite dishes pointing south and away from the magnetic center that is the north pole. The dishes ricochet signals off the ionosphere/Dome that are received by another dish hundreds of miles away creating a link for communication. There is no satellite in orbit that they link up to. Cell towers track your movements through your cell phone. Hundreds of homicides are solved every year via cell phone records and which tower your signal was pinging off of. You are the one who doesn't understand math and science. How is that Alaska and extreme northern regions have near 24 hours of light in Summer? The sun circles in the center of the flat earth above the north pole during summer. During the winter it circles around the edges of the ice ring above the Antarctic so the south pole gets nearly 24 hours of light during winter and leaves the north pole with near 24 hours of darkness. How is it that the whole earth sees the same moon phase? Think GLOBETARD!! You should be pissed that NASA has been fisting you your friends and family out of your hard earned tax dollars with an elaborate hoax.


I bet your mom is really proud of you, huh?


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's about creations history and the Freemason perversion of it. It's a slap in the face and insulting because water finds its level. The masons use it to make their own structures level. They want you to worship their demonic asses and turn you against the bible with some sci fi bullshit. It's a shame because many don't realize the bible is cool as shit. All it says is basically this . Be humble. Mind your own business. Keep your mouth shut. Don't rip people off . Don't bang your neighbors wife but its better than jerkin off. Don't try to get rich fast make long term investments. Love one another. What is so bad about that ? Peace. Flat earth. Lol


The bible is the last resort of uninteresting people.. The Koran, now there's some interesting stuff. But the bible.... Just boring.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 14, 2017)

Rrog said:


> RetiredGriller is one of the most ignorant dumbasses here. Who the fuck would hire such an ignoramus?
> 
> Fast forward this thread 6 months and he'll still be arguing the same old points. Facts don't matter. Logic can be worked around. He's in a vacuum created from stupidity. Can't change that.
> 
> Same with hollow earth knuckleheads, new earth dickheads, and end-of-world bible code reading assholes.


Did you read his did bit about dropping acid and a rpg ripped his helmet off. In the craziest thing you ever got away with thread. 

I can't fathom why someone would want to drop acid in a war zone. For one the trip would be horrible and the risk to fellow soldiers would be too great. 

No offense to grunts meant but there is a reason the asvab requirements are lower for such jobs.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's about creations history and the Freemason perversion of it. It's a slap in the face and insulting because water finds its level. The masons use it to make their own structures level. They want you to worship their demonic asses and turn you against the bible with some sci fi bullshit. It's a shame because many don't realize the bible is cool as shit. All it says is basically this . Be humble. Mind your own business. Keep your mouth shut. Don't rip people off . Don't bang your neighbors wife but its better than jerkin off. Don't try to get rich fast make long term investments. Love one another. What is so bad about that ? Peace. Flat earth. Lol


The bible also speaks of chariots coming from the heavens. Space travel.

Yes water finds level but gravity also effects it. If not then explain how tides work.

You don't know shit about satellites either. What about western and eastern arc satellites? Ill give you some time to look it up. I've actually installed them.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The bible also speaks of chariots coming from the heavens. Space travel.
> 
> Yes water finds level but gravity also effects it. If not then explain how tides work.



There are hieroglyphics in Egypt that depict what looks exactly like a flying saucer from a 50’s sci fi movie. 

They and other ancient people built huge monuments to be seen from the sky.


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 14, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> There are hieroglyphics in Egypt that depict what looks exactly like a flying saucer from a 50’s sci fi movie.
> 
> They and other ancient people built huge monuments to be seen from the sky.


Aliens built the pyramids.... Duh


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 14, 2017)

Never met my mom. I was raised in a orphanage by Shaolin monks in Northern China. After I mastered Kung-fu and the art of weaponry i was recruited by the CIA. I settled in at Langley Va. in a modest home with my handlers until i was old enough to be educated at the Naval Academy where I was added to the elite Seal Team 6 program based off my impressive mental and physical skills. Earned some trigger time in Desert Storm and had 23 confirmed kills as a sniper with a specialized .17 caliber Remington. A high powered low diameter round that could pop a skull at 700 meters without giving up my poz. Only part of this story is true.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2017)

you sure that rpg didn't hit you in the head a little harder than you admit?......
I STILL can't tell if you're a committed troll or a genuinely insane person...
i just have trouble accepting this level of lunacy from an adult.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2017)

the only part that seems likely is you never met your mom.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 14, 2017)

regoob eht said:


> Aliens built the pyramids.... Duh


Puma Punku a obliterated granite fortress on a mountain top in Bolivia displays stone carving technology that can't be replicated today. Look that up. It will blow your hair back. Could be as old as 15,000 years. Some powerful weapon or force tossed these 100 ton stones around like legos.


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Puma Punku a obliterated granite fortress on a mountain top in Bolivia displays stone carving technology that can't be replicated today. Look that up. It will blow your hair back. Could be as old as 15,000 years. Some powerful weapon or force tossed these 100 ton stones around like legos.


I have this bridge to sell, you interested???


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 14, 2017)

I feel like retiredguerilla was the kind of kid who slept with his teachers...also, the kind of kid that was home schooled...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 14, 2017)

Truth of the matter is this. No one has definitive proof that the earth is a sphere. Absolutely none. If you choose to believe pseudo science that says the oceans surface has curvature or that lasers curve over the oceans surface when tracking targets then that's on you. Gravity is sci fi horse hockey. It's all about density displacement my friends. The moon landings are a hoax you been duped. 911 was a inside job. JFK was murdered by the military industrial complex. A shot from the back doesn't blow his brains out all over the trunk of that limo. Watch the Zapruder film. Jackie climbs on the back of the limo and grabs a hunk of his skull and climbs back in. It would explain a shot from the front. Jet fuel doesn't melt steel beams. Those towers were brought down by strategically placed thermite. How did Tower 7 collapse at free fall speed when it wasn't even hit by a plane? You accept the reality you have been presented with plain and simple.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm saying good bye guys. It's been fun at times, but I'm on page 6 and just don't have 7 more pages in me. See y'll later.


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Truth of the matter is this. No one has definitive proof that the earth is a sphere. Absolutely none. If you choose to believe pseudo science that says the oceans surface has curvature or that lasers curve over the oceans surface when tracking targets then that's on you. Gravity is sci fi horse hockey. It's all about density displacement my friends. The moon landings are a hoax you been duped. 911 was a inside job. JFK was murdered by the military industrial complex. A shot from the back doesn't blow his brains out all over the trunk of that limo. Watch the Zapruder film. Jackie climbs on the back of the limo and grabs a hunk of his skull and climbs back in. It would explain a shot from the front. Jet fuel doesn't melt steel beams. Those towers were brought down by strategically placed thermite. How did Tower 7 collapse at free fall speed when it wasn't even hit by a plane? You accept the reality you have been presented with plain and simple.


Wowsa. Well I guess congratulations on being so smart and well informed. I'm sure all your "knowlege" has helped you tremendously in life. What I don't get is why you feel the need to spread your "knowledge" like cancer? ?? And even if everything you said is true.... Who cares??? If 9/11 and jfk were inside jobs, so what? If the world is proven to be flat, why should anyone care??? You are like school in summertime man.. No class.
Have fun being a CIA undercover superhero...


----------



## charface (Dec 14, 2017)

I have heard the earth is flat and gravity is bullshit. 
This got me wondering. 

While here on earth we don't float in the air. If we jump we fall. 
Here is the scenario. 

Walk to the edge of the "flat earth"
And step off. 
What would happen?
Would you float? (neutral buoyancy)
If you fell where would you fall to?


----------



## regoob eht (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Never met my mom. I was raised in a orphanage by Shaolin monks in Northern China. After I mastered Kung-fu and the art of weaponry i was recruited by the CIA. I settled in at Langley Va. in a modest home with my handlers until i was old enough to be educated at the Naval Academy where I was added to the elite Seal Team 6 program based off my impressive mental and physical skills. Earned some trigger time in Desert Storm and had 23 confirmed kills as a sniper with a specialized .17 caliber Remington. A high powered low diameter round that could pop a skull at 700 meters without giving up my poz. Only part of this story is true.


So do most CIA agents brag about how cool they are online??? Seems like the CIA wouldn't want agents in a marijuana website telling all these "secrets" and bragging about All the "classified" "info" he knows.... If your telling the truth though, well agents like you would explain why the alphabet soup agencies are so dysfunctional nowadays.


----------



## charface (Dec 14, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Never met my mom. I was raised in a orphanage by Shaolin monks in Northern China. After I mastered Kung-fu and the art of weaponry i was recruited by the CIA. I settled in at Langley Va. in a modest home with my handlers until i was old enough to be educated at the Naval Academy where I was added to the elite Seal Team 6 program based off my impressive mental and physical skills. Earned some trigger time in Desert Storm and had 23 confirmed kills as a sniper with a specialized .17 caliber Remington. A high powered low diameter round that could pop a skull at 700 meters without giving up my poz. Only part of this story is true.


I love it, you say only part of this is true. Is it the part about living in a modest home?
If so we have that in common.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 14, 2017)

charface said:


> I have heard the earth is flat and gravity is bullshit.
> This got me wondering.
> 
> While here on earth we don't float in the air. If we jump we fall.
> ...


First you would need to traverse a vast landscape with inhospitable conditions. 150 mph winds. 100 degrees below zero. Then in theory a firmament. Could be made of super dense saline or electromagnetic plasma. We don't know. There is a reason there no terrestrial animals native to antarctica its a wasteland of ice. Only penguins and seals are found near the coast. No gravity just density displacement.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2017)

Lol
I think you might have watched Dune one too many times.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol
> I think you might have watched Dune one too many times.


Only watch sports and related topics.


regoob eht said:


> Aliens built the pyramids.... Duh


The shamen in ancient times concocted mind-altering drinks from plants so powerful the user would have out of body experiences. This lead to the art you can see from the air in Peru and other S. American countries.


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 15, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Problem is there is nothing written in religious books to support your flat earth theory.


Hey bud, how are you doing? Your plants are looking beautiful, as usual. The above-quoted text is not accurate. If retarded Gorilla ( I think that's his name) would actually read the bible, which most believers do not, rather than regurgitating what his masters propagate, he would know that the bible does allude to Earth being flat. Further proving that the bible cannot be inspired by a divine deity because that said deity, the creator of all, would obviously know that he created a world that is sphere shaped. 

Here are a few verses that one (with a low IQ) could conclude that the Earth was flat. Last time I checked, sphere shaped objects have no corners. Have a good day bro.

Isaiah 11:12
Revelation 7:1
Revelation 20:8


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 15, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> Hey bud, how are you doing? Your plants are looking beautiful, as usual. The above-quoted text is not accurate. If retarded Gorilla ( I think that's his name) would actually read the bible, which most believers do not, rather than regurgitating what his masters propagate, he would know that the bible does allude to Earth being flat. Further proving that the bible cannot be inspired by a divine deity because that said deity, the creator of all, would obviously know that he created a world that is sphere shaped.
> 
> Here are a few verses that one (with a low IQ) could conclude that the Earth was flat. Last time I checked, sphere shaped objects have no corners. Have a good day bro.
> 
> ...



What’s up brother!

I told you your new name should be “forgotten toker”. You missing in action mother fucker!

I concede that the Bible does refer to the world as flat. Well at least not as a globe. 

Of course Moses was more likely a scientist than a religious fanatic. He may have known. He obviously knew weather patterns and other natural events and history. 

Or it’s all just fiction. I don’t know. Lol. 

I went to Hebrew and Sunday school and studied the Old Testament but I didn’t remember any specific flat or round references.



You are one smart dude!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 15, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> What’s up brother!
> 
> I told you your new name should be “forgotten toker”. You missing in action mother fucker!
> 
> ...


Some of you need to practice your lying because you suck at it. If you did study the Old Testament you would have started with page 1 and Genesis. It's how God created the Earth, moon, sun and the firmament. Pseudo science is what you Globetards have put your faith in. If you lie keep it real make it a art. How many miles was it to that Chicago skyline? According to your scientist it's 8 inches squared per mile that the earth curves.


----------



## Terps (Dec 15, 2017)

Just saying!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 15, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Some of you need to practice your lying because you suck at it. If you did study the Old Testament you would have started with page 1 and Genesis. It's how God created the Earth, moon, sun and the firmament. Pseudo science is what you Globetards have put your faith in. If you lie keep it real make it a art. How many miles was it to that Chicago skyline? According to your scientist it's 8 inches squared per mile that the earth curves.



You are accusing us of lying?

LAUGH OUT FUCKING LOUD!

had to write that out so you can really here my bellowing laughter at you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 15, 2017)

Terps said:


> Just saying!


Very good video Terps, i hope everyone takes a minute and checks it out. Antarctica is pretty much a isolated wasteland. No terrestrial animals or trees only lichen on rocks. Seals and penguins can be found in the subarctic islands and coastal areas as they depend on the ocean for survival. Whereas the North Pole has reindeer, polar bears, arctic fox ect. ect. Polaris is above the North Pole and all the stars in the dome rotate around it. Time lapse video proves the stars close to polaris rotate faster than those on the edges. Dude is right, why the deception? Like most things it's all about that $$$MONEY$$$. The freemasons at NASA get billions every year for fakery. They probably could care less that it challenges the history of creation in the bible because they are occultist. Watch your T.V. we are constantly being fed images of a Globe. Makes me sick.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 15, 2017)

God?


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LMAO !!! Whatever you don't actually believe the big lie either. You are just trying to troll. Many books have been written on the fake moon landings. Millions don't believe it as books and documentaries are good sellers. The photos have been proven to be fake. Shadows in the pictures don't run parallel as they should from a single light source (sun). The whole thing was produced in a studio under lights. Dutch Prime Minister Willem Drees was given a moon rock by Neil Armstrong that turned out to be petrified wood after it was examined. There is no outer space only a dome with stars set in the firmament that revolves around polaris. I guess you also think that jet fuel can melt steel beams right? My advice to you is to lay off the fluoridated tap water and tooth paste. In the beginning television was meant for entertainment not for education. Soon it became a powerful tool for propaganda and indoctrination. Their is no outer space. Your GPS systems work off of a network of terrestrial based satellite dishes pointing south and away from the magnetic center that is the north pole. The dishes ricochet signals off the ionosphere/Dome that are received by another dish hundreds of miles away creating a link for communication. There is no satellite in orbit that they link up to. Cell towers track your movements through your cell phone. Hundreds of homicides are solved every year via cell phone records and which tower your signal was pinging off of. You are the one who doesn't understand math and science. How is that Alaska and extreme northern regions have near 24 hours of light in Summer? The sun circles in the center of the flat earth above the north pole during summer. During the winter it circles around the edges of the ice ring above the Antarctic so the south pole gets nearly 24 hours of light during winter and leaves the north pole with near 24 hours of darkness. How is it that the whole earth sees the same moon phase? Think GLOBETARD!! You should be pissed that NASA has been fisting you your friends and family out of your hard earned tax dollars with an elaborate hoax.


Neil Armstrong didn't give that to the dutch prime minister, it was the US ambassador J. William Middendorf.

This stuff is so easy to look up and verify.

I'm sorry that you are living such a sad scared existence.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 15, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Neil Armstrong didn't give that to the dutch prime minister, it was the US ambassador J. William Middendorf.
> 
> This stuff is so easy to look up and verify.
> 
> I'm sorry that you are living such a sad scared existence.


That article came out years after. Disinformation to refute or create doubt don't you know who controls the media? So did Middendorf switch the rocks? lol Watch the above video posted by Terps. PEACE


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> That article came out years after. Probably disinformation don't you know who controls the media?


The netherlands have an actual moon rock display. 

That dude had been out of office for like 10 years when he was given that, and no one is sure of the details of why he was given it exactly. 

No one is trying to say it's a moon rock any more. It's not. 

They have actual moon rocks though. We gave them to a lot of countries.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> That article came out years after. Disinformation to refute or create doubt don't you know who controls the media? So did Middendorf switch the rocks? lol Watch the above video posted by Terps. PEACE



We can't even work together to make sure everyone has food so I would love to hear how there's one person pulling the strings and getting all these states that hate each other to report the same stuff.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 15, 2017)

dstroy said:


> The netherlands have an actual moon rock display.
> 
> That dude had been out of office for like 10 years when he was given that, and no one is sure of the details of why he was given it exactly.
> 
> ...


I bet those countires were warned not to go public with fake rocks or U.S. aid will be cut off. LOL


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I bet those countires were warned not to go public with fake rocks or U.S. aid will be cut off. LOL


You mean like Iran? Iran has a moon rock from sample 70017. They also fuckin HATE us.

Explain why they haven't said the moon landing is fake.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 15, 2017)

The moon is void of mass and self luminant. It's put there by intelligent design so we can count the months and years. It's light doesn't come from the sun. EXAMPLE: If it was lit by the sun then people in Alaska would see a different moon phase than those in New Zealand due to perspective. The whole earth sees the same moon phase. Welcome to the 21 century the earth is flat. ONE DAY: Take a telescope to the beach near a port city because they have plenty of ship traffic. What you will see is ships on the ocean not disappearing over a curve but staying in complete view. The surface of water does not curve it always finds its level. Forget about gravity it's a freemason word used to con you out of your tax dollars. NASA has a multi billion dollar budget. The media tells you what they want you to hear so you won't be exposed to any real news from the USA much less Iran.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The moon is void of mass and self luminant. It's put there by intelligent design so we can count the months and years. It's light doesn't come from the sun. EXAMPLE: If it was lit by the sun then people in Alaska would see a different moon phase than those in New Zealand due to perspective. The whole earth sees the same moon phase. Welcome to the 21 century the earth is flat. ONE DAY: Take a telescope to the beach near a port city because they have plenty of ship traffic. What you will see is ships on the ocean not disappearing over a curve but staying in complete view. The surface of water does not curve it always finds its level. Forget about gravity it's a freemason word used to con you out of your tax dollars. NASA's has a multi billion dollar budget. The media tells you what they want you to hear.


Explain the tides


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 15, 2017)

How come the great lakes have no tides? The moon phase changes but the tides never do? Mother Earth breathing in and out? I'm in the camp that thinks it is the electromagnetic energy of the sun and moon. Fresh water can't produce a electrical charge but salt water can.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> How come the great lakes have no tides? The moon phase changes but the tides never do? Mother Earth breathing in and out? I'm in the camp that thinks it is the electromagnetic energy of the sun and moon. Fresh water can't produce a electrical charge but salt water can.


They do have tides.

https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/gltides.html

Lol @ your diamagnetic water explanation.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 15, 2017)

Stop spreading lies !!! They are considered non-tidal. Barometric pressure and winds make up the little ole 2 or 3 centimeters. Your Globe is crumbling you need to let go.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Stop spreading lies !!! They are considered non-tidal. Barometric pressure and winds make up the little ole 2 or 3 centimeters. Your Globe is crumbling you need to let go.


Literally anyone could measure and make the same observations tha NOAA made. As a matter of fact, a ton of people have so it’s not a lie. 

But you can keep being blind all you want. Sorry that the universe is so large that it scares you into needing to believe we live under a dome.

Since you keep moving the goalposts, explain who pays for the continuous editing of the feeds on the ISS. Those feeds are live too, since they capture rocket launches in real time. Explain.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 15, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Some of you need to practice your lying because you suck at it. If you did study the Old Testament you would have started with page 1 and Genesis. It's how God created the Earth, moon, sun and the firmament. Pseudo science is what you Globetards have put your faith in. If you lie keep it real make it a art. How many miles was it to that Chicago skyline? According to your scientist it's 8 inches squared per mile that the earth curves.


Come on. You refuse to acknowledge any post I've made to you. I've installed eastern and western arc satellites as well as C and Ku band satellites. Gps is not land based.

You go on about people reading their bible. You know that the King James bible is an incomplete works. It even references books that are missing. The books were selected to control people. There are many more books of the bible. 

A sphere makes sense. You keep saying water finds level. Why is that water drops, falling water drops and water in zero gravity make a sphere?

You may very well been a grunt but that was about it. Probably many years ago and wasn't allowed to mess with any specialized equipment. I doubt you had any serious training with any kind if gps, radar or anything else advanced.

Its beyond your comprehension so it doesn't exist.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Come on. You refuse to acknowledge any post I've made to you. I've installed eastern and western arc satellites as well as C and Ku band satellites. Gps is not land based.
> 
> You go on about people reading their bible. You know that the King James bible is an incomplete works. It even references books that are missing. The books were selected to control people. There are many more books of the bible.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 15, 2017)

I actually think you don't believe it. Just getting a rise out of people.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 15, 2017)

You just hooked into a network of terrestrial based dishes. This is old technology dude they bounce signals off the ionosphere/sky/dome. You may need to look that up because you keep ignoring the fact it exist. The IONOSPHERE sky or dome is electrically charged. I never suggested anyone read the bible. The Earth is not in a state of weightlessness so who cares. I liked soap bubbles too don't forget about them. The Earth is only 70% water not 100%. You have no clue about my past. PEACE May every bowl be greens my friend.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Literally anyone could measure and make the same observations tha NOAA made. As a matter of fact, a ton of people have so it’s not a lie.
> 
> But you can keep being blind all you want. Sorry that the universe is so large that it scares you into needing to believe we live under a dome.
> 
> Since you keep moving the goalposts, explain who pays for the continuous editing of the feeds on the ISS. Those feeds are live too, since they capture rocket launches in real time. Explain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2017)

you didn't know? the earth isn't 70% water. that was a government plot to control water, its actually 99% water, the government hid the other 29% so we couldn't find it. they froze it, tied a big rope to it, and pushed it over the edge of the flat earth. they'll haul it back up when they need it.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

You actually believe those ISS feeds are real? Please. How about a link with the CGI launch so we can all get a laugh.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2017)

apparently aliens have a base on the back side of the flat earth, from which they control most of the worlds governments.
i'm not precisely sure how they got here since there's not supposed to be an actual sky with space above it...its a "firmament"...so if there's no sky or no space above it, where did the aliens come from?
and the sun is a big light bulb that is lit by electricity from the sea. not sure how the electricity from the sea gets to the sun, but it does.
the moon is a calendar, placed in the sky to help us keep track of passing time, and it has no mass, so tides are produced by whales fucking in unison....i guess.
math isn't absolute, you can tweak it to get results that suit you, even though they're impossible to duplicate in the real world. as long as you can write it out on paper, that proves...that you can do math poorly.
i'm trying to be open minded....bear with me...i smell circuits burning


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes Roger Curve the beam of light over the surface of the ocean you can do it, it will work one day keep trying help save us all the Globe is crumbling. Raaaaahhhhh Dome, stars revolve around Polaris Gods creation, moon , sun, ionosphere no outer space, your universe is another ocean above the dome, no gravity, only density displacement no tides in the great lakes water is flat indoctrination electromagnetic tides TV Globe Globe Globe TV TV TV spin it on its axis no terrestrial life in antarctica the frozen wastelands protect the dome....


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 16, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Very good video Terps, i hope everyone takes a minute and checks it out. Antarctica is pretty much a isolated wasteland. No terrestrial animals or trees only lichen on rocks. Seals and penguins can be found in the subarctic islands and coastal areas as they depend on the ocean for survival. Whereas the North Pole has reindeer, polar bears, arctic fox ect. ect. Polaris is above the North Pole and all the stars in the dome rotate around it. Time lapse video proves the stars close to polaris rotate faster than those on the edges. Dude is right, why the deception? Like most things it's all about that $$$MONEY$$$. The freemasons at NASA get billions every year for fakery. They probably could care less that it challenges the history of creation in the bible because they are occultist. Watch your T.V. we are constantly being fed images of a Globe. Makes me sick.


that video is a parody he is taking the piss out of flat earthers


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 16, 2017)

Rrog said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/24/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-just-hit-a-speed-bump/?utm_term=.9a74be21af7d
> 
> Pathetic waste of flesh


There are dumber things... But I cannot think of one now.

I actually like the theory in that it is pretty much the easiest test to identify morons.


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 16, 2017)

*RetiredGuerilla* probably believes there is a Santa Clause. Lets hear his theory about that!


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 16, 2017)

Rrog said:


> *Nothing dumber than a flat earther*


With the possible exception of those who swear flushing makes their weed taste better.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> *RetiredGuerilla* probably believes there is a Santa Clause. Lets hear his theory about that!


I found out in 1975 in 3rd grade right after i started cussing and using the F word. There is no Santa? This is bullshit! Oh the deception. No tooth fairy. No fucking Easter bunny I bet they lying about them turkey eatin pilgrims too. Fuck it I got some G.I. Joe's


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> With the possible exception of those who swear flushing makes their weed taste better.


Unless you like smoking harsh herb...wtf?


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 16, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> There is no Santa


No Christmas for you. Now go to the corner and don't come out till we say so.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 16, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Unless you like smoking harsh herb...wtf?


*DING! DING! DING!*

*WE HAVE A WINNER!!!*​


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 16, 2017)

I only flush once... unless i had Mexican the day before.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> I only flush once... unless i had Mexican the day before. [/QUO yummy fertilizer infused weed. Here dude try this Durban poison with extra nitrogen it's killer.


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Terps (Dec 16, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Very good video Terps, i hope everyone takes a minute and checks it out. Antarctica is pretty much a isolated wasteland. No terrestrial animals or trees only lichen on rocks. Seals and penguins can be found in the subarctic islands and coastal areas as they depend on the ocean for survival. Whereas the North Pole has reindeer, polar bears, arctic fox ect. ect. Polaris is above the North Pole and all the stars in the dome rotate around it. Time lapse video proves the stars close to polaris rotate faster than those on the edges. Dude is right, why the deception? Like most things it's all about that $$$MONEY$$$. The freemasons at NASA get billions every year for fakery. They probably could care less that it challenges the history of creation in the bible because they are occultist. Watch your T.V. we are constantly being fed images of a Globe. Makes me sick.


This just makes me sad inside


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

blake9999 said:


>


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

Only ridicule and insults. NASA feeds you fake images and you pay them to swallow their jism.


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 16, 2017)

Do you believe there are satelites up in space?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 16, 2017)

because salad is lethal... they never flush the lettuce, cucumber, tomato... bleh...

vegetarians are the most unhealthy eaters on earth


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 17, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Only ridicule and insults. NASA feeds you fake images and you pay them to swallow their jism.


Take a look at this picture and tell me where you think it came from:


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 17, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Some of you need to practice your lying because you suck at it. If you did study the Old Testament you would have started with page 1 and Genesis. It's how God created the Earth, moon, sun and the firmament. Pseudo science is what you Globetards have put your faith in. If you lie keep it real make it a art. How many miles was it to that Chicago skyline? According to your scientist it's 8 inches squared per mile that the earth curves.


"It is far better to grasp the universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring." ~ Carl Sagan

Mr. Retired Guerilla, if forced to present evidence in a court of law, what evidence would you present to argue your side that one, the Earth is flat, and second, there is a God?


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 17, 2017)

Actually, he goes completely beyond stupid with that remark.

Genesis doesn't discuss the universe at all. Here is Genesis 1:1: In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.

Where is the universe in that? Well, it doesn't exist because man was ignorant of how things worked 4000 years ago when they wrote that.

Genesis, in it's ignorance, only discusses what the men who wrote it knew at the time: the earth, the land, the sea, two great lights (one for day and one for night, they were not referred to as a sun or moon) and the stars. It goes on to discuss animals. Whoop-DEE-fucking-do.

That's it. Unfortunately for us, completely uneducated people such as him believe more in what complete idiots wrote 4000 years ago than they do in what's right in front of their face.

On a side note, the Egyptians already knew about planets, math, and were pretty good engineers as well while the men who wrote the Bible were living in caves telling stories...which is why the pyramids and other Egyptian structures (and their own bodies) still stand to this day and there's...well...nothing really on this earth that the men who wrote the Bible left behind other than fairy tales they told by the light of a camp fire that their children grew up believing as reality.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 17, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Actually, he goes completely beyond stupid with that remark. NASA uses fish eye lenses on their cameras to distort but your swollen Down syndrome
> headed ass wouldn't know that. You also didn't know that Sagan wrote a book about the bastardizing of science by the west. The globe theory crushes your fucked up atheist ass and makes you look like a fool. Thats why it scares you . Don't you know you have a spirit? There is a god and we aren't here by some random cosmic accident. You ever heard of the missing link? We didn't evolve from primates.
> Genesis doesn't discuss the universe at all. Here is Genesis 1:1: In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
> 
> ...


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 17, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> NASA uses fish eye lenses on their cameras to distort but your swollen Down syndrome headed ass wouldn't know that.


Really?

Now comes the payoff for all concerned. This is where all doubt is removed from you being a complete idiot. I've been waiting for this all day long.

You see, I posted that picture for a particular reason. I knew that you, being the complete idiot you are, would sit around all day trying to look for it and trying to come up with a solution for how it was faked.

You got baited.

NASA didn't take that picture.

I did.

That picture came from Kodak 400 speed film in an old Minolta 400si autofocus through a 35-80mm zoom lens. I shot it out the side of a U2-C trainer at 68,000 feet in the spring of 1994.

I donated the picture to GPB (The Georgia division of PBS) in the winter of 1995.

Dumbass.

This is the part where you stop posting and go away.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 17, 2017)

That is one incredible picture, especially since it was taken from a reconnaissance aircraft.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Really?
> 
> Now comes the payoff for all concerned. This is where all doubt is removed from you being a complete idiot. I've been waiting for this all day long.
> 
> ...




Lol, RG edited his post to remove his response, and apparently has something against children with Down syndrome.
"NASA uses fish eye lenses on their cameras to distort but your swollen Down syndrome headed ass wouldn't know that."


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 18, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> That is one incredible picture, especially since it was taken from a reconnaissance aircraft.


The picture really doesn't do the view justice. To see it with your own eyes is simply breathtaking.

On another note, I shot the entire roll up there. With the helmet on, you can't use the view finder so you have no idea how you're actually framed or focused. You just shoot it all and hope for the best.

That was the only picture that turned out well out of 36 shots.

The most terrifying part of the voyage: landing. Even though they warn you about it, it's still scary as hell when you fall over to the side at the end.

Oh...and I still have the camera that took that picture going on 24 years ago.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> The picture really doesn't do the view justice. To see it with your own eyes is simply breathtaking.
> 
> On another note, I shot the entire roll up there. With the helmet on, you can't use the view finder so you have no idea how you're actually framed or focused. You just shoot it all and hope for the best.
> 
> ...


We all wanted to be part of the future even if it was from a viewfinder. 






it's still that way but we've become fixed on inner-space. lol


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 19, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> We all wanted to be part of the future even if it was from a viewfinder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if you can see a 747 as a tiny speck at 35,000 feet how is it you can see a satellite 100 miles up? Illogical to say the least. Satellites are much smaller than a 747. What propulsion system does it use? If the earth is just one of billions of planets in billions of galaxies then the ideas of God, creation and a specific purpose for earth and human existence becomes highly implausible. We then sacrifice our souls at the altar of materialism and become obsessed with consumerism. Everyday you see people sitting in traffic all up tight in their little metal boxes on their way to work a job they hate to buy shit they don't need.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So if you can see a 747 as a tiny speck at 35,000 feet how is it you can see a satellite 100 miles up? Illogical to say the least. Satellites are much smaller than a 747. What propulsion system does it use? If the earth is just one of billions of planets in billions of galaxies then the ideas of God, creation and a specific purpose for earth and human existence becomes highly implausible. We then sacrifice our souls at the altar of materialism and become obsessed with consumerism. Everyday you see people sitting in traffic all up tight in their little metal boxes on their way to work a job they hate to buy shit they don't need.


Speculation pure and simple.
How about addressing @TacoMac 's pic & please explain that one into a conspiracy box.



TacoMac said:


> Really?
> 
> Now comes the payoff for all concerned. This is where all doubt is removed from you being a complete idiot. I've been waiting for this all day long.
> 
> ...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speculation pure and simple.
> How about addressing @TacoMac 's pic & please explain that one into a conspiracy box.


It's BS lies. Ask him what he was wearing during that flight. What was his altitude? If it was that easy we wouldn't be having this conversation my friend.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 19, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You just hooked into a network of terrestrial based dishes. This is old technology dude they bounce signals off the ionosphere/sky/dome. You may need to look that up because you keep ignoring the fact it exist. The IONOSPHERE sky or dome is electrically charged. I never suggested anyone read the bible. The Earth is not in a state of weightlessness so who cares. I liked soap bubbles too don't forget about them. The Earth is only 70% water not 100%. You have no clue about my past. PEACE May every bowl be greens my friend.


You are truly retarded if you think satellites are land based.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> I shot it out the side of a U2-C trainer at 68,000 feet in the spring of 1994.


So you have no explanation for the photo other than he's lying?
Why should he (other than he's obviously part of the conspiracy).

Lol - Gold Tinfoil hat recipient.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So you have no explanation for the photo other than he's lying?
> Why should he (other than he's obviously part of the conspiracy).
> 
> Lol - Gold Tinfoil hat recipient.


NASA uses fish eye lenses to distort. The ionosphere is electrically charged. Terrestrial based satellite dishes bounce signals off of it. IONOSPHERE look it up. Ask him his altitude and what he was wearing. He's a liar I can prove it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> NASA uses fish eye lenses to distort. The ionosphere is electrically charged. Terrestrial based satellite dishes bounce signals off of it. IONOSPHERE look it up.


Deflection on your part.
NASA did not take that pic & he told you what camera/lens he used.
Please try and explain away the photo.

Go.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 19, 2017)

That


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Deflection on your part.
> NASA did not take that pic & he told you what camera/lens he used.
> Please try and explain away the photo.
> 
> Go.


 lol lol at 68,000 ft looks like ISS cgi. High altitude balloons with go pro cams have gone 100,000 ft and have not detected curvature. He's a pathetic liar who photoshop that garbage. Shame on his lying ass. I can't believe you think it's real.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2017)

Lol.

You sir are the Tinfoil hat king.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2017)

BTW, you never addressed post #223.
Care to comment?

This one looks to have been overlooked as well - Please tell me why the GPS and Compass's worked properly though they weren't supposed to according to F/E Logic?



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've twice made the trip around_ Cabo Das Agulhass with the USN and do not recall any compass/GPS anomalies._


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> That
> 
> lol lol at 68,000 ft looks like ISS cgi. High altitude balloons with go pro cams have gone 100,000 ft and have not detected curvature. He's a pathetic liar who photoshop that garbage. Shame on his lying ass. I can't believe you think it's real.


Whoops - not a NASA op.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 20, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So if you can see a 747 as a tiny speck at 35,000 feet how is it you can see a satellite 100 miles up? Illogical to say the least. Satellites are much smaller than a 747.


*OH*

*MY*

*FUCKING*

*GOD.*

Dude...you are so stupid, I'm now no longer disappointed in you. I pity you. You were obviously born with serious defects that prevent you from being even remotely functional.

First off, you wont see 747's anymore. They don't fly over land. They haven't for decades now. However, you can see a 777 and other like jets at 38,000 feet with relative ease.

Now here comes the payoff: Satellites are just as large. Hubble is about the size of a Greyhound bus.

The other fact is, at 38,000 feet, the air is very, very thin. By the time you get to 70,000 feet (which is 13.25 miles up) there really is no air and it all goes pitch black. See my photo) So after that, you have no atmosphere that blocks the view of anything. The Who made a song "I can see for miles". That's how it is once you pass about 45,000 feet.

Next up, you don't actually "SEE" the satellite. You see the reflection of the sun off of the satellite. The reason you see that is...WAIT FOR IT...the satellite is 150 miles *OUT IN SPACE BEYOND THE CURVATURE OF THE EARTH SO THAT IT REFLECTS DIRECT SUNLIGHT BACK AT THE EARTH MAKING IT HIGHLY VISISBLE*.

You should be institutionalized. I'm dead serious. Stupidity at your level makes you a danger to yourself and others.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So if you can see a 747 as a tiny speck at 35,000 feet how is it you can see a satellite 100 miles up? Illogical to say the least. Satellites are much smaller than a 747. What propulsion system does it use? If the earth is just one of billions of planets in billions of galaxies then the ideas of God, creation and a specific purpose for earth and human existence becomes highly implausible. We then sacrifice our souls at the altar of materialism and become obsessed with consumerism. Everyday you see people sitting in traffic all up tight in their little metal boxes on their way to work a job they hate to buy shit they don't need.


So, can I get the money I spent escaping reality back?

Fucking Reagan, who would of thought releasing mental patients would create a problem.

Show me a lawsuit, your flat earth ends at the courtroom steps.
Please, make your life here and stay off the streets away from the general public.
We will love you till you can love yourself.
...and don't take any long walks towards the edge.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2017)

i'm actually advocating that walk towards the edge. do the world a favor and don't procreate. there are already enough idiots for the rest of us to deal with, we don't need anymore


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> First off, you wont see 747's anymore


The last official flight is this Tuesday actually, saw an article somewhere.

https://jalopnik.com/the-boeing-747-jumbo-jet-takes-its-final-u-s-commercia-1821365922


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 20, 2017)

@RetardedGorilla instead of bitching about the Earth being flat Prove It! Where is your proof other than your rant?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 20, 2017)

The Ionosphere is electrically charged. A network of Terrestrial based satellite dishes bounce signals off of it. Satellites are a hoax. IONOSPHERE. Look it up. Your God NASA claims you have to be 60 miles above earth to even begin to detect curvature.


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 20, 2017)

What about the other planets, are they a hoax as well? and if not are they flat too?


----------



## booms111 (Dec 20, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The Ionosphere is electrically charged. A network of Terrestrial based satellite dishes bounce signals off of it. Satellites are a hoax. IONOSPHERE. Look it up. Your God NASA claims you have to be 60 miles above earth to even begin to detect curvature.


how is the ionosphere charged? by the sun(solar radiation) right? so in flat earth world isnt the sun really small, how could it charge the entire ionosphere if the suns only 32 miles wide in flat earth world? Compared to the actual diameter of the actual sun at 864,938 miles which does create enough solar radiation to charge the ionosphere.


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 20, 2017)

I think he's saying the sun is a flat light source like a flashlight and so is the moon.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 20, 2017)

My post on FE are being deleted by the mod. So I'm done with rollitup


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> My post on FE are being deleted by the mod. So I'm done with rollitup


Your post was deleted by me for this reason:

*"It makes you look like the dumb asses you are. Just like that stupid looking fake ass picture you lied about. Eat shit big swollen headed bastid"
*
"When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser."
~Socrates~


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 21, 2017)

Under those guidelines you should erase the whole thread. Nothing Dumber Than a Flat Earther. I was told not to procreate, called dumb and told shut the fuck up through the whole thread. The Atheist Globe is crumbling. moooohahahaha


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 21, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Under those guidelines you should erase the whole thread. Nothing Dumber Than a Flat Earther. I was told not to procreate, called dumb and told shut the fuck up through the whole thread. The Atheist Globe is crumbling. moooohahahaha



Actually your poser Christian ass called everyone more names and cast insults the most in this thread. 

And you are still either a teenage troll or really confused about facts.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2017)

"The providers ("we", "us", "our") of the service provided by this web site ("Service") are not responsible for any user-generated content and accounts ("Content"). Content submitted express the views of their author only.

You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws.
All Content you submit or upload may be reviewed by staff members. All Content you submit or upload may be sent to third-party verification services (including, but not limited to, spam prevention services). Do not submit any Content that you consider to be private or confidential.

*We reserve the rights to remove or modify any Content submitted for any reason without explanation.* Requests for Content to be removed or modified will be undertaken only at our discretion. We reserve the right to take action against any account with the Service at any time.
You are granting us with a non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish, or re-publish your Content in connection with the Service. You retain copyright over the Content.
These terms may be changed at any time without notice.
If you do not agree with these terms, please do not register or use this Service. If you wish to close your account, please contact us."

You agree'd to thise terms when you joined RIU so contribute constructively to our community - become a Volunteer Mod & help out, but please don't second guess/disparage those of us that do try and make this place better.

I couldn't care less if you think the Earth flat/spherical/conical/triangular etc . . . just please keep it civil.
Try the High Road - it works for me.

Thank you.


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 24, 2017)

I bet you didn't know that there are enough flat earth rappers that the Lord's Dopest Hip Hopper can do a video about the top five.


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2018)

that's ok, be done with us. none of us are going to believe the earth is flat, no matter how many times you offer irrelevant, wrong, misleading, or ignorant "proof" otherwise. we refuted every piece of evidence you produced, and you refuted none of ours, but we're still the ones that are wrong. you can't argue with that kind of zealotry. so i won't


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The Ionosphere is electrically charged. A network of Terrestrial based satellite dishes bounce signals off of it. Satellites are a hoax. IONOSPHERE. Look it up. Your God NASA claims you have to be 60 miles above earth to even begin to detect curvature.


Satellites are not a hoax dude. Lol.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 5, 2018)

Sir, Sir ! Our periscopes aren't working due to the oceans curvature our target is blocked from view. Sir, Sir ! the JFK is reporting that their laser sights can't initiate contact with the target due to the oceans curvature.... GOD DAMN IT !! "What the hell is going on"? Surface at once ! ....I think we're in the twilight zone sir. The land of the Globetards. Look sir ! I spotted a mountain range and it...it...it appears to be leaning away into the horizon due to the earth's curvature. Extraordinary !! "Initiate aerosol anthrax 300 meters from the coastline, let's kill all these fucking Globetards we possibly can and retrace our heading until the earth is flat again". If these Globetards capture us we will be forced fed GMO's, images of a Globe and have our eyelids pried open to watch NASA channel 24-7. Radio Shack and Radar will have to swallow free mason jism. Man your battle stations boys let's take these mother fuckers out.


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm new to this thread at that is not helping your argument at all, just saying...


----------



## see4 (Jan 5, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Sir, Sir ! Our periscopes aren't working due to the oceans curvature our target is blocked from view. Sir, Sir ! the JFK is reporting that their laser sights can't initiate contact with the target due to the oceans curvature.... GOD DAMN IT !! "What the hell is going on"? Surface at once ! ....I think we're in the twilight zone sir. The land of the Globetards. Look sir ! I spotted a mountain range and it...it...it appears to be leaning away into the horizon due to the earth's curvature. Extraordinary !! "Initiate aerosol anthrax 300 meters from the coastline, let's kill all these fucking Globetards we possibly can and retrace our heading until the earth is flat again". If these Globetards capture us we will be forced fed GMO's, images of a Globe and have our eyelids pried open to watch NASA channel 24-7. Radio Shack and Radar will have to swallow free mason jism. Man your battle stations boys let's take these mother fuckers out.


You have lost your god damn mind.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2018)

see4 said:


> You have lost your god damn mind.
> View attachment 4068344


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 5, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Sir, Sir ! Our periscopes aren't working due to the oceans curvature our target is blocked from view. Sir, Sir ! the JFK is reporting that their laser sights can't initiate contact with the target due to the oceans curvature.... GOD DAMN IT !! "What the hell is going on"? Surface at once ! ....I think we're in the twilight zone sir. The land of the Globetards. Look sir ! I spotted a mountain range and it...it...it appears to be leaning away into the horizon due to the earth's curvature. Extraordinary !! "Initiate aerosol anthrax 300 meters from the coastline, let's kill all these fucking Globetards we possibly can and retrace our heading until the earth is flat again". If these Globetards capture us we will be forced fed GMO's, images of a Globe and have our eyelids pried open to watch NASA channel 24-7. Radio Shack and Radar will have to swallow free mason jism. Man your battle stations boys let's take these mother fuckers out.


How do you explain: 
Gravity on a flat plane?
Time zones?
Lunar eclipses?
Shadow clocks?
Transatlantic flights and visible earth curvature?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> How do you explain:
> Gravity on a flat plane?
> Time zones?
> Lunar eclipses?
> ...


You are watering a rock not a sponge.
He will blabber gibberish at every rational piece of evidence presented and fall back on conspiracy theory ad infinitum.

"In the immortal words of Jean Paul Sartre, Au revoir, guerilla".


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 5, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> How do you explain:
> Gravity on a flat plane?
> Time zones?
> Lunar eclipses?
> ...


The earth is clearly flat on all flights. Even NASA says you must be 60 miles in space to see the curvature. How do you explain the lunar eclipse that occured when the sun and moon were both visible? How do you explain such a small swath of totality during a solar eclipse if the moon is 1/3 the size of earth and only 250,000 miles away? NASA relies on ancient work to predict eclipses so I'm saying there is a hell of a lot we don't know. Dark planet? Gravity is a mystery word and a scapegoat to explain away what you don't understand. It's all about density. Helium and lead. Drop a lead ball and a plastic ball of the same size from the same height. The lead ball will hit first because it's far more dense. If you look at a flat earth map (like the ones found in war rooms) It explains those Asian flights to Los Angeles that have emergency landings in Alaska. Polaris, Antarctica i could go on and on. The Globe is crumbling and all the Atheist are going to be heart broken. Mean while all the Aussies are walking upside down and terrorist are playing hide and seek from the Navy by using the oceans curvature for cover.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The earth is clearly flat on all flights. Even NASA says you must be 60 miles in space to see the curvature. How do you explain the lunar eclipse that occured when the sun and moon were both visible? How do you explain such a small swath of totality during a solar eclipse if the moon is 1/3 the size of earth and only 250,000 miles away? NASA relies on ancient work to predict eclipses so I'm saying there is a hell of a lot we don't know. Dark planet? Gravity is a mystery word and a scapegoat to explain away what you don't understand. It's all about density. Helium and lead. Drop a lead ball and a plastic ball of the same size from the same height. The lead ball will hit first because it's far more dense. If you look at a flat earth map (like the ones found in war rooms) It explains those Asian flights to Los Angeles that have emergency landings in Alaska. Polaris, Antarctica i could go on and on. The Globe is crumbling and all the Atheist are going to be heart broken. Mean while all the Aussies are walking upside down and terrorist are playing hide and seek from the Navy by using the oceans curvature for cover.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 6, 2018)

i'm unwatching this thread. i've wasted enough time trying to convince a complete fool that he's a complete fool. 
i do have to tell you, it's a good thing i don't know you, or i'd be trying to arrange an accident for you....for the good of the race. there are already too many idiots making more idiots....anytime you can arrange an "accident" for an idiot, the entire race profits


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 7, 2018)

Only insults and ridicule nothing intelligent to add except idiot and dumbass and death threats. I am a truth seeker. Only idiots and dumbasses believe in oceans curving. The Atheist globe is crumbling. The moon, sun and stars are a clock for us to count the days, months and years. The Mayans mastered it and knew it was a domed system. It's not a cosmic accident created out of the big bang. Moderator, this Roger guy is out of line you should erase his post about me having a accident.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I am a truth seeker.


It lies just over the horizon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2018)

you may be a truth seeker, but you're a severely myopic truth seeker. some truths are practically impossible to find, and if you do find them, it's even harder to find a way to express them to anyone who hasn't experienced it for themselves already.
other truths are self evident, all most people have to do is have them pointed out once, and they see the obvious truth for what it is, and after having a few truths pointed out to them, they learn how to see them for themselves. however, there are always those who will look at the truth, and not be able to perceive it. it's like they're looking at one of those silhouette pictures, is it two vases or two faces? and they don't see either.
you know a guy who tells you that he sees a rainbow. you don't see it, so you ask someone else, they don't see it either. you ask 1000 people, and maybe 3 out of 1000 see a rainbow, while 997 don't. do 997 people need glasses? or 3?.....?
the guy tells you that not only do the 997 need the glasses, but that the 997 are misinformed fools, that they don't see the rainbow because every leader in the entire world has decided to collaborate on this colossal, vast, infinitely fallible hoax on the entire world, that rainbows are around us all the time, and those in charge don't want us to see them for some reason.....
you'd think he was a complete and total fucking nutbar that at least needs to be sterilized, and probably shouldn't be allowed to own weapons, pets, or children.....that the world would be a better place without people like this slowing down the progress the rest of us are making. that people like this are not just a drag on the rest of us, they're actively working against progress, they're racial saboteurs....

you are indeed free to believe whatever ridiculous nonsense you choose to, courtesy of the country that is tricking all of us blind fools...just as i am free to believe that the world would be better off without people that have your particular mental illness


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I think he's saying the sun is a flat light source like a flashlight and so is the moon.


The sun is clearly LED.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2018)

https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/videos/index.html

look through those vids and tell me there is a flat earth.......sheesh


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 14, 2018)

I already know how fake those cartoons look .......sheesh. Are you like 7 years old? The Earth is not a Globular spinning ball. There is no such thing as the Easter Bunny or Santa Clause. The oceans do not curve as lasers have proven this. You heads are too ignorant and lazy to understand or to research it. The dome is God's clock. It is of intelligent design. The Mayans mastered it. They were the masters of time. Eclipses and meteor showers are predictable events that happen at regular intervals. Polaris is a stationary star at the magnetic north and all the other stars revolve around it. Time lapse video proves it. The Northern and southern hemispheres see different constellations. NASA's photos have been proven by modern technology to be forgeries. Math and science supports flat earth. Heliocentric and The Big Bang are merely theories. Help yourself to more kool-aid.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 24, 2018)

*Rebuffed Flat Earth Rocketeer Says He Will Actually Launch Himself Into the Sky at 500 MPH This Time*

https://gizmodo.com/rebuffed-flat-earth-rocketeer-says-he-will-actually-lau-1822364177


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2018)

i hope he hits the colgate invisible shield....


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 24, 2018)

Well you have to say one thing,... Idiot has his mind made up!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2018)

real launch vehicles travel over 25K mph.....that's escape velocity. i understand he doesn't want to achieve orbit (how can he "orbit" a flat earth? ) but fucking planes go over 500 mph.....why doesn't the fucker just get a damn weather balloon and a long ass rope?
or he could just extract his cranium form his anus and use his ocular organs.......


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 24, 2018)

He's only going 1800 feet up. You have to go 35000 feet to see the curvature of the Earth. What does he plan on accomplishing with this launch? Nothing. I bet if they were to take him up in a high altitude plane he still wouldn't believe them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2018)

of course not, all those little windows are actually tvs that show whatever they want you to see, didn't you know that?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 25, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> He's only going 1800 feet up. You have to go 35000 feet to see the curvature of the Earth. What does he plan on accomplishing with this launch? Nothing. I bet if they were to take him up in a high altitude plane he still wouldn't believe them.


YOU CAN NOT SEE CURVATURE AT 35,000 FEET. That's about the average altitude of a passenger jet. Stop spreading bullshit. NASA says 60 miles. Recently a unearthed horn of a dinosaur in Wyoming was found to have pliable tissue inside. So dinosaurs were certainly here more recently than 65 million years ago. Bottom line is scientist don't know jack shit about the earth. Go jerk off to that bogus NASA channel footage.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2018)

You are so goddam stupid


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You are so goddam stupid


Is that all you can say? God gave you life. You are alive on his creation. Study the movement of stars, the sun and the moon. Eclipses happen at precise intervals. The firmament dome is a clock for us to count days, months and years. It's not cosmic chaos bro with revolving and spinning. Polaris is stationary and all the stars revolve around it. The moon and sun can be seen in N. America and Australia at the same time. Impossible on a globe. Water doesn't curve across its surface. The ionosphere/firmament is a solid barrier that satellites bounce signals off of. If it wasn't solid then you couldn't bounce signals off mmmmK? Whose stupid? People that are stupid enough to believe earth is a spinning ball flying through space. Polaris is stationary dude mmmK. It's the WTC 7 on 9-11 mmmK? Google triceratops soft tissue if you don't believe me.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2018)

AND Mark Armitage found an enormous triceratops horn in Montana that contained soft tissue. Long story short Cal State Northridge ended up wrongfully firing him over it because he questioned the theory of evolution that we are being indoctrinated with. He won a settlement of 340,000 grand. The tissue was carbon 14 dated to around 40,000 years old. For what it's worth i don't believe in the accuracy of the dating methods as different sources can give wildly different results from the same material.


----------



## charface (Jan 26, 2018)

So where do we stand at this point? any of us converted me to a flatty yet?or am I still subject to logic and gravity?
3 question marks for what is really only 1 question. 

Such a waste


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Is that all you can say? God gave you life. You are alive on his creation. Study the movement of stars, the sun and the moon. Eclipses happen at precise intervals. The firmament dome is a clock for us to count days, months and years. It's not cosmic chaos bro with revolving and spinning. Polaris is stationary and all the stars revolve around it. The moon and sun can be seen in N. America and Australia at the same time. Impossible on a globe. Water doesn't curve across its surface. The ionosphere/firmament is a solid barrier that satellites bounce signals off of. If it wasn't solid then you couldn't bounce signals off mmmmK? Whose stupid? People that are stupid enough to believe earth is a spinning ball flying through space. Polaris is stationary dude mmmK. It's the WTC 7 on 9-11 mmmK? Google triceratops soft tissue if you don't believe me.


God is a man made concept. I mean the elders literally tells us through the religious text. "We were created in his image" well no shit because some Hebrew elder made the whole thing up 4,000 years ago. All you have to do to prove everyone wrong is buy a yacht and sail to the edge of the Earth and claim your spot in the history books. Super simple. Don't you want to be remembered like Moses?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2018)

Paleontologist Mary Schweitzer says her view of the creator is enriched after finding soft tissue and even red blood cells deep inside a T-Rex bone. Gravity means serious in the dictionary. You are referring to density displacement. Some gases like radon are dense while helium lacks density. Long story short metals, gas and liquids vary in density. Gravity is a scapegoat for what you don't understand and can't explain. Antarctica is a circle of ice that contains the oceans and is off limits and under military guard. It has no plant or animal life. Only penguins and seals that rely on the ocean. It's a inhospitable desert of high winds and very cold air. No airlines use it. Look at flight paths from Chile to Australia if you know anything about geography. The layovers support a flat earth map as do emergency landings in Alaska on Hong Kong to Los Angeles flights.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Paleontologist Mary Schweitzer says her view of the creator is enriched after finding soft tissue and even red blood cells deep inside a T-Rex bone. Gravity means serious in the dictionary. You are referring to density displacement. Some gases like radon are dense while helium lacks density. Long story short metals, gas and liquids vary in density. Gravity is a scapegoat for what you don't understand and can't explain. Antarctica is a circle of ice that contains the oceans and is off limits and under military guard. It has no plant or animal life. Only penguins and seals that rely on the ocean. It's a inhospitable desert of high winds and very cold air. No airlines use it. Look at flight paths from Chile to Australia if you know anything about geography. The layovers support a flat earth map as do emergency landings in Alaska on Hong Kong to Los Angeles flights.


Talk with Lloyds of London about flight routes. But how does this benefit the US? Is this what China uses?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Talk with Lloyds of London about flight routes. But how does this benefit the US? Is this what China uses?


Grand pa what the hell you smoking? Look at your globe that you worship and tell me if a emergency landing in Alaska makes sense on a flight bound for L.A. that originates in freaking Taiwan or Hong Kong. Women have had their water break on these flights and they always land in ALASKA. This flight path only makes sense on a flat earth map. Yall wanna talk shit and you know nothing about geography, astronomy, Mayan civilization or about Antarctica. Then call me Dumb... WTF ever. Add some sativas to your collection to stimulate inquisitive thought.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Grand pa what the hell you smoking? Look at your globe that you worship and tell me if a emergency landing in Alaska makes sense on a flight bound for L.A. that originates in freaking Taiwan or Hong Kong. *Women have had their water break on these flights and they always land in ALASKA.* This flight path only makes sense on a flat earth map. Yall wanna talk shit and you know nothing about geography, astronomy, Mayan civilization or about Antarctica. Then call me Dumb... WTF ever. Add some sativas to your collection to stimulate inquisitive thought.



You don't understand where laws are formed.

Dollars demand Evidence.

Under multinational agreements that govern compensation payments to air disaster victims, the lack of negligence would limit the airline’s liability bill to about £100,000 a passenger – less than £30m overall – Mr Gates said.

..and it's a mix C99 and Mendo Breath


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2018)

So according to the globe they flew 2,000 plus miles out of their way further North to Alaska instead of just going on to Los Angeles? Like I said you Neanderthals don't even know basic geography. That's why you are not understanding the point I'm trying to make here. Me? I got my hands on some dense little skunk #1 nugs. From the 1980's gene pool. Very good !!!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Grand pa what the hell you smoking? Look at your globe that you worship and tell me if a emergency landing in Alaska makes sense on a flight bound for L.A. that originates in freaking Taiwan or Hong Kong. Women have had their water break on these flights and they always land in ALASKA. This flight path only makes sense on a flat earth map. Yall wanna talk shit and you know nothing about geography, astronomy, Mayan civilization or about Antarctica. Then call me Dumb... WTF ever. Add some sativas to your collection to stimulate inquisitive thought.


What the hell do you mean it only makes sense on flat earth?

The reason it doesn't make sense to you is because your trying to draw a straight line over a flat map that doesn't account for curvature...

If you had a piece of paper shaped like a globe, THEN you can make straight line flight paths but dont you see what happens if you open the paper and lay it flat? Have you never wondered why flight paths from airlines are rarely a straight line unless looking at a globe?




Makes sense to me....


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *Rebuffed Flat Earth Rocketeer Says He Will Actually Launch Himself Into the Sky at 500 MPH This Time*
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/rebuffed-flat-earth-rocketeer-says-he-will-actually-lau-1822364177


Do people genuinely believe this guy is actually a flat earther? Seems patently obvious that he just needed some sponsorship money so just picked the easiest target.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh well. Conspiracy theorists are OCD anyway. No facts, and lack of education

Fantastic ignorance. And they become virtually unemployable.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So according to the globe they flew 2,000 plus miles out of their way further North to Alaska instead of just going on to Los Angeles? Like I said you Neanderthals don't even know basic geography. That's why you are not understanding the point I'm trying to make here. Me? I got my hands on some dense little skunk #1 nugs. From the 1980's gene pool. Very good !!!


Shh, yes the is flat. Now lets fight Communism from within.

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/06/26/the-race-to-solar-power-africa
http://www.africanews.com/2018/01/25/bill-gates-warns-trump-china-biggest-winner-if-us-africa-relations-dip//


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2018)

Paleontologist Mary Schweitzer - hmmm. She is not credible. Her peers criticize her. New earth assholes took this as the T-Rex was fresh meat... like not even past its shelf expiration date. Lol. 

The ignorance required to believe this horsehit is downright entertaining


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 28, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> What the hell do you mean it only makes sense on flat earth?
> 
> The reason it doesn't make sense to you is because your trying to draw a straight line over a flat map that doesn't account for curvature...
> 
> ...


This globe is retarded looking. No Arctic? LMAO


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2018)

I just can't.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I just can't.


ditto


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2018)

I can’t decide if this is entertaining or painful. It’s sad that some people can be convinced of virtually anything, regardless of how outlandish.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2018)

i've gone way past the point where it's sad. it's a cold clinical feeling, like a doctor must feel when they cut off a cancerous growth.
i'm completely over coddling morons. i say shoot the fuckers and move on. that's one less moron polluting the gene pool. 
render them down and use their component chemicals to fertilize something...that's the most use you'll ever get from one of these fucknuts


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 28, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> This globe is retarded looking. No Arctic? LMAO


 That's called a map projection... Still not a globe, did you not get my previous post? Do you need a coloring book?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 28, 2018)

In layman terms. The Navy's missile tracking systems uses laser sights to track other ships on the open ocean. These targets can be tracked for several hundred miles out over the ocean. Proving the oceans surface are in fact LEVEL because lasers don't curve. Remember now, according to your scientist the earth curves at 8 inches squared per mile. So if the earth is 73% water then we have a problem when were talking about a sphere. Polaris aka the north star is stationary. Time lapse video has shown that all the other stars rotate around Polaris. In line with a firmament/dome/ionosphere put there as a clock for man to use. Moon phases, sunrises, sunsets, equinox, eclipses, meteor showers and Haley's Comet are cosmic events that are predictable and happen precisely. The groundwork for predicting cosmic events was laid down by ancient man and is still in use today. The Mayans built an observatory near Cancun that can still be visited. They studied the dome and its intricate design over many years and basically mastered it. Most of their work was destroyed by foreign invaders. Doesn't sound like cosmic chaos of a big bang theory but in line with intelligent design by a creator.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> In layman terms. The Navy's missile tracking systems uses laser sights to track other ships on the open ocean. These targets can be tracked for several hundred miles out over the ocean. Proving the oceans surface are in fact LEVEL because lasers don't curve. Remember now, according to your scientist the earth curves at 8 inches squared per mile. So if the earth is 73% water then we have a problem when were talking about a sphere. Polaris aka the north star is stationary. Time lapse video has shown that all the other stars rotate around Polaris. In line with a firmament/dome put there as a clock for man to use. Moon phases, sunrises, sunsets, equinox, eclipses, meteor showers and Haley's Comet are cosmic events that are predictable and happen precisely. The groundwork for predicting cosmic events was laid down by ancient man and is still in use today. Doesn't sound like cosmic chaos of a big bang theory but in line with intelligent design by a creator.



None of what you are saying is true about any of this. And all of it has been discredited in this thread. 

You never answered me about my computer scientist Mom programming the Medical/ FBI satellites with the Air Force. She had to wait till a certain time window to upload her programming. 

Guess why? Right. The earth rotates and the satilites are in orbit around it. So things have to line up to connect or there is a massive globe in the way. 

Believe what you want but you sound rediculous. 


Or



You are the only one who is smart and the rest are dumb.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 28, 2018)

@Upper Peninsula wanna be grower. WTF are you talking about none of that is true? It's facts. Moma could have built the satellite but it never went anywhere. The money still flowed through and this and that but most likely disassembled and saved to be reassembled to collect more revenue. Besides numb nuts electronics and all the other bells and whistles made of metal on a satellite would melt in the 4,000 plus degree heat of the thermosphere. Satellite signals come from a network of terrestrial based dishes that bounce them off the dome/ionosphere which is naturally electrically charged. Old tech that has been around for 70 years and nothing new. Your satellite signals are basically radio waves FYI. If it can deflect radio waves and be electrically charged then it's a solid barrier. God is real. Deal with it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> WTF are you talking about none of that is true? It's facts. Moma could have built the satellite but it never went anywhere. The money still flowed through and this and that but most likely disassembled and saved to be reassembled to collect more revenue. Besides numb nuts electronics and all the other bells and whistles made of metal on a satellite would melt in the 4,000 plus degree heat of the thermosphere. Satellite signals come from a network of terrestrial based dishes that bounce them of the dome/ionosphere which is naturally electrically charged. Old tech that has been around for 70 years and nothing new. Your satellite signals are basically radio waves FYI. If it can deflect radio waves and be electrically charged then it's a solid barrier. God is real. Deal with it.



You are so smart that you still don’t know to hit reply so the person knows you are commenting back to them. Or of course use @User Name to alert them. 

So of course you choose option 2. You are smarter than all the rest of us.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 28, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You are so smart that you still don’t know to hit reply so the person knows you are commenting back to them. Or of course use @User Name to alert them.
> 
> So of course you choose option 2. You are smarter than all the rest of us.


Smart enough to know I know nothing at all. But I know how to conduct a proper criminal investigation.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Smart enough to know I know nothing at all. But I know how to conduct a proper criminal investigation.



Then how did you miss all the evidence of our round earth?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Then how did you miss all the evidence of our round earth?


Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i say shoot the fuckers and move on. that's one less moron polluting the gene pool.
> render them down and use their component chemicals to fertilize something...that's the most use you'll ever get from one of these fucknuts


If I could fit that on a bumper sticker, I would


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow, I forgot all about this dumb azz thread...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 29, 2018)

The only proof any of you mouth breathing Neanderthals have of a globe are CGI cartoons. Flat earth has been proven by math and science. Plane trigonometry was used for navigating the oceans for hundreds of years. Plane as in flat FYI. Google Bedford canal experiment. You brain washed cheese dicks need not feel angry about being conned by your elitist rulers. Pack a bowl and rejoice for the Guerilla has enlightened you.


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The only proof any of you mouth breathing Neanderthals have of a globe are CGI cartoons. Flat earth has been proven by math and science. Plane trigonometry was used for navigating the oceans for hundreds of years. Plane as in flat FYI. Google Bedford canal experiment. You brain washed cheese dicks need not feel angry about being conned by your elitist rulers. Pack a bowl and rejoice for the Guerilla has enlightened you.


So the humanity star they launched last week is fake as well even though you can see it pass by every 90 minutes?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The only proof any of you mouth breathing Neanderthals have of a globe are CGI cartoons. Flat earth has been proven by math and science. Plane trigonometry was used for navigating the oceans for hundreds of years. Plane as in flat FYI. Google Bedford canal experiment. You brain washed cheese dicks need not feel angry about being conned by your elitist rulers. Pack a bowl and rejoice for the Guerilla has enlightened you.


We've been through this, you are on repeat.

Atmospheric refraction... Light (or should i say electromagnetic radiation) CAN be swallowed,bent,diffused and/or change velocity through temperature differentials.

We have paint that can eat up 99%+ light.

Mirages are real.

Spacial light modulators are real.

Must be fake huh? Some vantablack for you, laser pointers arent even visable on its surface.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The only proof any of you mouth breathing Neanderthals have of a globe are CGI cartoons. Flat earth has been proven by math and science. Plane trigonometry was used for navigating the oceans for hundreds of years. Plane as in flat FYI. Google Bedford canal experiment. You brain washed cheese dicks need not feel angry about being conned by your elitist rulers. Pack a bowl and rejoice for the Guerilla has enlightened you.



Why are you so mad? You just have everything all fucked up in your head. You don’t have to cry and call names.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 29, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> So the humanity star they launched last week is fake as well even though you can see it pass by every 90 minutes?


A passenger jet is barely visible at 35000 feet. So a satellite can be seen 100 miles up? Does that make sense to you? LMAO


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> A passenger jet is barely visible at 35000 feet. So a satellite can be seen 100 miles up? Does that make sense to you? LMAO


It does when it's purpose was to be seen from the surface. It's a disco ball in space.
https://www.thehumanitystar.com


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 29, 2018)

I've seen space shuttles take off, I've seen satellites in the night sky pass over head.. Do you never look up?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 29, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> I've seen space shuttles take off, I've seen satellites in the night sky pass over head.. Do you never look up?


The thermosphere where your sci-fi satellites are supposedly in orbit is 4000 degrees. That's hot enough to melt all known metals. SMDH


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2018)

Oops.

The *thermosphere* lies between the exosphere and the mesosphere. _“Thermo”_ means _heat_, and the temperature in this layer can reach up to 4,500 degrees Fahrenheit. If you were to hang out in the thermosphere, though, you would be very cold because there aren’t enough gas molecules to transfer the heat to you. This also means there aren’t enough molecules for sound waves to travel through.


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The thermosphere where your sci-fi satellites are supposedly in orbit is 4000 degrees. That's hot enough to melt all known metals. SMDH


Close! All of those orbit in the lower thermosphere.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oops.
> 
> The *thermosphere* lies between the exosphere and the mesosphere. _“Thermo”_ means _heat_, and the temperature in this layer can reach up to 4,500 degrees Fahrenheit. If you were to hang out in the thermosphere, though, you would be very cold because there aren’t enough gas molecules to transfer the heat to you. This also means there aren’t enough molecules for sound waves to travel through.


More mumbo jumbo disinformation to cover up lies. It's 4500 degrees but not really coz of gas molecules LMAO! ! The ionosphere reflects the satellite signals aka radio waves.its just below what you posted.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2018)

Lol


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 29, 2018)

If the ionosphere is electrically charged plasma that reflects radio waves then its a solid barrier. It's the dome of our creator. Rejoice my ganja brethren rejoice your lives and existence are beautiful and meaningful. You did not evolve from bacteria!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 30, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> A passenger jet is barely visible at 35000 feet. So a satellite can be seen 100 miles up? Does that make sense to you? LMAO


Is it a China/Russia conspiracy trying to destroy the night time photo Industry?

 


Who has the profit off the corners of your disc?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 30, 2018)

Retired goofball throws fake science around like the flatulent in chief


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

another one of these threads? I'm out..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> another one of these threads? I'm out..


But you have a Multipass - you might be able to translate.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If the ionosphere is electrically charged plasma that reflects radio waves then its a solid barrier. It's the dome of our creator. Rejoice my ganja brethren rejoice your lives and existence are beautiful and meaningful. You did not evolve from bacteria!


In *radio* communication, skywave or skip refers to the propagation of *radio waves* reflected or refracted back toward Earth from the *ionosphere*, an electrically charged layer of the upper *atmosphere*. ... Most long-distance shortwave (high frequency) *radio* communication—between 3 and 30 MHz—is a result of skywave propagation.

Tell me your frequency so we can communicate.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

The half-life of carbon 14 is something like 5730 years, why do they use carbon dating on dinos?
Would there be any left if they were that old?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> The half-life of carbon 14 is something like 5730 years, why do they use carbon dating on dinos?
> Would there be any left if they were that old?



Explained very well in this article. 

https://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geology/carbon-14.htm

It’s only accurate to about 60,000 years.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2018)

I heard all that science stuff was just BS


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> The half-life of carbon 14 is something like 5730 years, why do they use carbon dating on dinos?
> Would there be any left if they were that old?


They are not as old as we are taught. Pliable tissue, blood vessels and red blood cells have been found in t-rex bones and triceratops horns. A professor at Cal St. Northridge was wrongly fired for challenging the 65 million year old bullshit story and won a settlement in court.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah I saw the video....


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> In *radio* communication, skywave or skip refers to the propagation of *radio waves* reflected or refracted back toward Earth from the *ionosphere*, an electrically charged layer of the upper *atmosphere*. ... Most long-distance shortwave (high frequency) *radio* communication—between 3 and 30 MHz—is a result of skywave propagation.
> 
> Tell me your frequency so we can communicate.


The ionosphere is a solid barrier.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The ionosphere is a solid barrier.


To contain souls?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)

I just spoke to one of my friends in New Dehli, India (which is located on the other side of the globe) It was Sat. 2:15 am there and Fri. 3:45 pm. here... I asked her if it was dark out where she was calling from and she said yes and asked why I would ask if it was dark out. I told her I was on a forum where a person believes the earth is flat. Besides her laughing her ass off at the subject I asked her, if someone thought that the earth was flat would it not be sunny with day light there?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

Pseudo Science is some cocamamy bullshit theories that have all you Globtards bedazzled. Neil Degrasse Tyson is full of shit. Sir Isaac Newton was a joke. On the other hand Nikola Tesla was a fucking beast.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I just spoke to one of my friends in New Dehli, India (which is located on the other side of the globe) It was Sat. 2:15 am there and Fri. 3:45 pm. here... I asked her if it was dark out where she was calling from and she said yes and asked why I would ask if it was dark out. I told her I was on a forum where a person believes the earth is flat. Besides her laughing her ass off at the subject I asked her, if someone thought that the earth was flat would it not be sunny with day light there.


Enough of this stupidity implying fall off the edge mentality to discredit Flat Earth. Sunrises and sunsets. Good question. On the flat earth model the sun is very close to the earth. If its in the upper reaches of the ionosphere that would put it at a little over 600 miles. The sun follows a exact path. At eye level horizon parallel lines and planes converge and diverge. Factor in atmospheric magnification and there you have it. In reality i think there is a lot that can't be explained. What we have been indoctrinated with and force fed is DEFINITELY bullshit. This prevents us from the truth and learning about the true nature of the earth and it's history.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 2, 2018)

So that lunar eclipse I saw on the other day was a light filter switch? @RetiredGuerilla


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Enough of this stupidity implying fall off the edge mentality to discredit Flat Earth.


I see you edited this post...you excluded the part where you said the suns line of sight and corrected "of" to "off"


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> So that lunar eclipse I saw on the other day was a light filter switch? @RetiredGuerilla


Yes and the eclipse occurred after sunrise. The moon and sun were visible at the same time.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I see you edited this post...you excluded the part where you said the suns line of sight and corrected "of" to "off"


had to work update coming


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

You still never explained the blue-blood moon of the other night, or since you didn't see it it didn't exist?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> You still never explained the blue-blood moon of the other night, or since you didn't see it it didn't exist?


Research rahu the dark planet. It explains eclipses.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Research rahu the dark planet. It explains eclipses.


I want your explination of it though...


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Research rahu the dark planet. It explains eclipses.


Even if you go by the old Vedic model it still shows the earth as a sphere or globe.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I want your explination of it though...


I trust the Hindu's reasoning over the evil occultist at NASA  and pseudo scientist. Why would you want my explanation anyway? I'm just some random nut case on a weed thread. I urge you to do your own research. ASK YOURSELF THIS: Do you really think the oceans surface has a curve that goes all the way around a spinning ball? Don't you know the surface of water lays perfectly level? Perfectly level vs. 360 degrees LMAO !!!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Nikola Tesla was a fucking beast.


I've read this entire thread and I can only agree with half of a sentence you've written.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I've read this entire thread and I can only agree with half of a sentence you've written.


I'ts almost as good as stand up comedy. You just got to laugh at his responses.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I trust the Hindu's reasoning over the evil occultist at NASA and pseudo scientist.


*Ketu - *The Moksha-karaka planet has extremely strong karmic connection, from past lives. The shadow planet does shares few traits with Rahu - inclination for the dark side, the magic, occult, poisons and the mystic; Ketu is all about spiritual liberation - through the dreaded path of pain, continuous failures, torture and frustrations. Its the planet known for major transformations, and transcendence into higher reality.


NASA is the evil evil occultist........right


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> *Ketu - *The Moksha-karaka planet has extremely strong karmic connection, from past lives. The shadow planet does shares few traits with Rahu - inclination for the dark side, the magic, occult, poisons and the mystic; Ketu is all about spiritual liberation - through the dreaded path of pain, continuous failures, torture and frustrations. Its the planet known for major transformations, and transcendence into higher reality.
> 
> 
> NASA is the evil evil occultist........right


I like it! It exposes the lies and enlightens us.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 2, 2018)

Think I need to smoke 3 more blunts and come back to this...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> To contain souls?


Could a soul or spirit pass through a solid barrier?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I like it! It exposes the lies and enlightens us.


I know you have been asked this before but you never answered.... what causes an eclipse?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Could a soul or spirit pass through a solid barrier?


So now you believe in Ghosts?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

Your spirit is energy that is positive and negative. Love, compassion, affection ect. vs. Hatred, contempt, jealousy. Our body is a shell and when you die this energy is released. The lunar eclipse on Wed. morning occurred AFTER sunrise. So how was it the earth's shadow?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

After Sunrise as in i.e. the sun was on the other side of the round planet..... simple science.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

So you saying the eclipse didn't happen?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Your spirit is energy that is positive and negative. Love, compassion, affection ect. vs. Hatred, contempt, jealousy. Our body is a shell and when you die this energy is released. The lunar eclipse on Wed. morning occurred AFTER sunrise. So how was it the earth's shadow?


you're right, it must have been they turned off the moonlight for a night


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Could a soul or spirit pass through a solid barrier?


I would think a great amount of Cosmic Debris would be blocking your sun and stuck to your barrier.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> After Sunrise as in i.e. the sun was on the other side of the round planet..... simple science.


 Selenelion Eclipse. Research it. The sun and moon have been observed 180 degrees apart during a lunar eclipse.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> you're right, it must have been they turned off the moonlight for a night


The sun and moon can both be visible during a selenelion eclipse. You were implying stupidity. Pot, kettle, black.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Selenelion Eclipse. Research it.


why don't you just explain it to me and the others in simple terms, after all we dumb folk believe in a round Earth.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)

Hmm If a straight edge made that shadow it sure looks curvy.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> why don't you just explain it to me and the others in simple terms, after all we dumb folk believe in a round Earth.


Do some research and think for yourself don't rely on me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Your spirit is energy that is positive and negative. Love, compassion, affection ect. vs. Hatred, contempt, jealousy. Our body is a shell and when you die this energy is released. The lunar eclipse on Wed. morning occurred AFTER sunrise. So how was it the earth's shadow?


Don't limit yourself, change perspective, consider the Universe has even stronger positive and negative charge, after all a chunk of plutonium has it own ionosphere. 

I just hope (my energy) you can make thru that barrier.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Hmm If a straight edge made that shadow it sure looks curvy.


Selenelion eclipses. RESEARCH IT.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The sun and moon can both be visible during a selenelion eclipse. You were implying stupidity. Pot, kettle, black.


so, is that like.... this


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Selenelion eclipses. RESEARCH IT.


Look out over the ocean...it sure looks curvy LMAO !!


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

Do you actually know how big the planet it, compared to the perspective of your eyes?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Look out over the ocean...it sure looks curvy LMAO !!


i feel like you're implying that the water would fall off or something into space (space.space.space)


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

@Everybody. If the surface of the ocean curved then Navy radar tracking and laser guided weapons would NOT work. If enemy ships were 50 plus miles out and supposedly BELOW the horizon (sounds so stupid when i say that) then radar could not track them and laser sights could not lock in on them. Radar CAN NOT penetrate water and lasers don't curve across the surface of the ocean.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

Why is there no flat Mars society?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Why is there no flat Mars society?


Is there a flat moon society?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> After you research selenelion eclipses. Research the
> 
> Research Antarctica and it's history.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Is there a flat moon society?


Look into buying a telescope. You will be disappointed as are all buyers. All you are doing is magnifying lights that our creator set in the dome. Go on youtube and look at the videos of stars as seen through a p900 Nikon.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Feb 2, 2018)

And then here's the space station flying past a giant rock ball


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

Just so you know. In Dec. 1989 in anticipation of desert storm our team did a continuing/updated training exercise that forced us state side an extra few weeks. It involved a special ops version of C-4 on steroids that was laced with depleted uranium. Mostly for underwater demolition and could also be used in other weapons systems like a tow missile for special applications if needed. It produced a white fireball and a huge concussive explosion very nasty stuff. Also about that time a certain missile destroyer was getting a weapons upgrade. It turned out that our team would hitch a ride to the persian gulf aboard said ship. We arrived at port a couple of days before we were to ship out. Me and a few of my buddies are pounding pitchers and playing pool at a local joint when in walks a familiar face I had not seen since I was a kid (about 9 years). Turns out he is a distant cousin I had seen a few times as a kid at our annual family reunion. Come to find out he was a missile specialist on the ***. It fit him well. He was a dorky kid growing up and into anything military related. He had all kinds of old army surplus stuff as toys. Gas mask, blank grenades, belts, helmets the whole 9 yards this kid. Long story short on the way over were hanging out late at night on his shift just chilling and talking. Remember this is late 1989 and he lays this flat earth crazy talk on me. Im like WTF ever man and he's like no really here let me show you. I'm thinking he's about to play a joke or some shit on me. He lays down the statistics and we start messing around with what he called at the time a 2 degree pencil beam and some high powered optics. Dude locked onto a Italian cargo ship from over 200 miles out. Then he pulled up different sections of flat earth maps that were linked into his system with a radar screen super imposed over it. The *** could link into others ships radar projections to hone in quicker on targets. It was a interactive system for the entire battle group. Homes schooled me that night and proved to me first hand the oceans don't curve. If the earth is 73% water then there is a problem, Your globe crumbled a long time ago in my mind. It was something that stuck in my mind and i never forgot. After a while it pissed me off because of the deception involved is evil as fuck. I been reading up and researching why ever since. Supposedly the earth tilts on it's axis 23.4 degrees off vertical 66.6 degrees off horizontal.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> And then here's the space station flying past a giant rock ball


This fake was exposed a long time ago as being photo shopped. The establishment is scared shitless and they have kicked off a strong disinformation campaign. Do you think NASA is worth 20 billion a year in taxpayer money? Those were good shots of the stars "twinkling" though. They look like electrically charged chunks of metal set in the firmament. LOL was darth vader flying that thing? We have already visited satellites a couple of days ago on this thread no need to rehash.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> @Everybody. If the surface of the ocean curved then Navy radar tracking and laser guided weapons would NOT work. If enemy ships were 50 plus miles out and supposedly BELOW the horizon (sounds so stupid when i say that) then radar could not track them and laser sights could not lock in on them. Radar CAN NOT penetrate water and lasers don't curve across the surface of the ocean.


Now I believe you are N.Korean.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Just so you know. In Dec. 1989 in anticipation of desert storm our team did a continuing/updated training exercise that forced us state side an extra few weeks. It involved a special ops version of C-4 on steroids that was laced with depleted uranium. Mostly for underwater demolition and could also be used in other weapons systems like a tow missile for special applications if needed. It produced a white fireball and a huge concussive explosion very nasty stuff. Also about that time a certain missile destroyer was getting a weapons upgrade. It turned out that our team would hitch a ride to the persian gulf aboard said ship. We arrived at port a couple of days before we were to ship out. Me and a few of my buddies are pounding pitchers and playing pool at a local joint when in walks a familiar face I had not seen since I was a kid (about 9 years). Turns out he is a distant cousin I had seen a few times as a kid at our annual family reunion. Come to find out he was a missile specialist on the ***. It fit him well. He was a dorky kid growing up and into anything military related. He had all kinds of old army surplus stuff as toys. Gas mask, blank grenades, belts, helmets the whole 9 yards this kid. Long story short on the way over were hanging out late at night on his shift just chilling and talking. Remember this is late 1989 and he lays this flat earth crazy talk on me. Im like WTF ever man and he's like no really here let me show you. I'm thinking he's about to play a joke or some shit on me. He lays down the statistics and we start messing around with what he called at the time a 2 degree pencil beam and some high powered optics. Dude locked onto a Italian cargo ship from over 200 miles out. Then he pulled up different sections of flat earth maps that were linked into his system with a radar screen super imposed over it. The *** could link into others ships radar projections to hone in quicker on targets. It was a interactive system for the entire battle group. Homes schooled me that night and proved to me first hand the oceans don't curve. If the earth is 73% water then there is a problem, Your globe crumbled a long time ago in my mind. It was something that stuck in my mind and i never forgot. After a while it pissed me off because of the deception involved is evil as fuck. I been reading up and researching why ever since. Supposedly the earth tilts 23.4 degrees off vertical 66.6 degrees off horizontal.


Sounds like Google Maps 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_Imaging_System


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

Yo gramps? Can you distinguish between footage taken from a so called satellite and that taken from a normal airplane? mmmmk


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Yo gramps? Can you distinguish between footage taken from a so called satellite and that taken from a normal airplane? mmmmk


Can a Missile tell? Guidance systems really don't care where it's info come from. 
Perhaps it's the definition "enhanced" that's limiting.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

Cell towers triangulate your position not satellites. Before launch co-ordinance are fed into the tomahawk cruise missiles on board computer system. They have a range of approximately 2,000 miles and can carry nuclear or conventional ordinance. At over 1 million dollars a pop they also are equipped with a gyroscope another device that proves Flat Earth. Again, radar, laser sights and the cruise missile would not work on a globe earth. The gyroscope keeps the tomahawk cruise missile on a flat trajectory. This increases range because it saves fuel. The tomahawk is accurate to 5 meters and has a blast radius 5 times larger when using conventional ordinance. Who can make war with the beast aka the new Roman Empire? Your social security number is 9 numbers in 3 groups. 999 or 666 you have already taken the mark of the beast you just don't know it gramps.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Cell towers triangulate your position not satellites. Before launch co-ordinance are fed into the tomahawk cruise missiles on board computer system. They have a range of approximately 2,000 miles and can carry nuclear or conventional ordinance. At over 1 million dollars a pop they also are equipped with a gyroscope another device that proves Flat Earth. Again, radar, laser sights and the cruise missile would not work on a globe earth. The gyroscope keeps the tomahawk cruise missile on a flat trajectory. This increases range because it saves fuel. The tomahawk is accurate to 5 meters and has a blast radius 5 times larger when using conventional ordinance. Who can make war with the beast aka the new Roman Empire? Your social security number is 9 numbers in 3 groups. 999 or 666 you have already taken the mark of the beast you just don't know it gramps.


Nixon wasn't afraid of the dragon, and my DL is 8 digits, what is your fear? That a round earth is less then perfect? Less aerodynamic?
Your theory of a flat earth can work. Just change the properties of thermal dynamics.

How do I rid myself of this mark?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2018)

How profoundly deluded the retired one is. Beyond medication, this OCD renders him unemployable.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Nixon wasn't afraid of the dragon, and my DL is 8 digits, what is your fear? That a round earth is less then perfect? Less aerodynamic?
> Your theory of a flat earth can work. Just change the properties of thermal dynamics.
> 
> How do I rid myself of this mark?


You can not buy sell or trade without the mark of the beast. Try to buy a car or home without a social security number Gramps. Try to get a credit card without a social security number Gramps. Not a DL number. I said social security number. GOOD LUCK. P.S. Nixon was a disgrace. Half of the 58,000 killed in Nam were under his admin.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You can not buy sell or trade without the mark of the beast. Try to buy a car or home without a social security number Gramps. Try to get a credit card without a social security number Gramps. Not a DL number. I said social security number. GOOD LUCK. P.S. Nixon was a disgrace. Half of the 58,000 killed in Nam were under his admin.


You make half way good points, then you retreat into this gibberish when facing a educated challenge.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

@RetiredGuerilla ... boniville salt flats.. you can clearly see the curve of earth.. even from the top of the mighty Mackinac bridge you can watch ships dip over the horizon of the curved earth.. and I'm pretty sure long range missiles have a type of altimeter along with gyro .. yes the gyro keeps them flat in flight but the altimeter follows the curve of earth.. . laser guidence I'm not sure on but I know light can bend...I'm no genius and have not read a lot of this bullshit .. but most of this is commonsense .. ever stick a straw into glass of water.. the straw looks like it bends.. why do you suppose this is..?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> You make half way good points, then you retreat into this gibberish when facing a educated challenge.


Did you buy a house or car without a social security number? To feel socially secure you need this number?  Take the number be one of us....


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 3, 2018)

you saying you don't have one?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Did you buy a house or car without a social security number? To feel socially secure you need this number?  Take the number be one of us....



I bought a house in Michigan with no numbers. Not even a credit application. Legal Land Contract. Owner holds deed. Just 3k down. 

I could have used any name even. 

For a retired cia,fbi, mi6 or whatever you pretend you were you don’t know much about “under the radar” living. Or radar in general from your funny posts. 

I have a pair of different social security numbers too. Don’t you know you can buy those?

How do we get from your fantasy of a plate in space with a dome to your anger at society?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> @RetiredGuerilla ... boniville salt flats.. you can clearly see the curve of earth.. even from the top of the mighty Mackinac bridge you can watch ships dip over the horizon of the curved earth.. and I'm pretty sure long range missiles have a type of altimeter along with gyro .. yes the gyro keeps them flat in flight but the altimeter follows the curve of earth.. . laser guidence I'm not sure on but I know light can bend...I'm no genius and have not read a lot of this bullshit .. but most of this is commonsense .. ever stick a straw into glass of water.. the straw looks like it bends.. why do you suppose this is..?


Yes they do have a altimeter.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I bought a house in Michigan with no numbers. Not even a credit application. Legal Land Contract. Owner holds deed. Just 3k down.
> 
> I could have used any name even.
> 
> ...


If you have a phony identity that's your business. I never mentioned anything about identities. Do you think radar can penetrate water? Don't you know what sonar is? Next..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If you have a phony identity that's your business.


perhaps he was a victim of identity theaft .. ever consider that..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If you have a phony identity that's your business.



Had. My house is legit and deeded to me by the county. I pay taxes on it. No social security number needed. $65k left on the loan. 

You know our planet is round like the others right? You just playin’.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> perhaps he was a victim of identity theaft .. ever consider that..



No we were criminals in the eyes of the law so the mob supplied the identities. Legit enough to be arrested under the wrong identity.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2018)

My SS is keeping me from breaking the ionosphere.

I know what you mean, free credit checks! 
Fill that database!
China is 10 years ahead us we got to hurry!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> My SS is keeping me from breaking the ionosphere.
> 
> I know what you mean, free credit checks!
> Fill that database!
> China is 10 years ahead us we got to hurry!



You know they are going to track you with that ss number when you get up there so they can shoot you down and keep the flat earth theory going.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Had. My house is legit and deeded to me by the county. I pay taxes on it. No social security number needed. $65k left on the loan.
> 
> You know our planet is round like the others right? You just playin’.


Round like lights in the dome? You can zoom in on stars that are anything but round. You pay taxes and file taxes without a social security number? Interesting.....You got busted? Nobody believes your horseshit mafioso tall tales.  Just like radar penetrating water to track enemy ships below the horizon. LMAO Globetard


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 3, 2018)

If the earth is flat, explain Sun sets!...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You know they are going to track you with that ss number when you get up there so they can shoot you down and keep the flat earth theory going.


Anytime you use a credit card, debit card or cell phone they know where you are. All have been verified by a SS #. You can't get away. They got you man. They got you. You can't get utilities or a job without SS# verification. Illegal immigrants from Mexico and Central America have tried. The first 3 numbers of a social security number represents the state it was issued in when you were born. So if a dude is trying use a Michigan social security number who is from Central America then you know it's BS. Immigrants if they ever do get one are issued a certain series of first 3 numbers. UpperP. I. wanna be grower the first 3 digits in your social are 362-386


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 3, 2018)

You getting off topic.... I want YOU to explain to me how Sun Sets work on a flat Earth.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> If the earth is flat, explain Sun sets!...


I did a post yesterday maybe you missed it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Round like lights in the dome? You can zoom in on stars that are anything but round. You pay taxes and file taxes without a social security number? Interesting.....You got busted? Nobody believes your horseshit mafioso tall tales.  Just like radar penetrating water to track enemy ships below the horizon. LMAO Globetard


is your name k Warren?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> is your name k Warren?


Rufus Tyrone Einstein-Cromartie. Born 6-24-67 Summer of Love in Buford Ga.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Round like lights in the dome? You can zoom in on stars that are anything but round. You pay taxes and file taxes without a social security number? Interesting.....You got busted? Nobody believes your horseshit mafioso tall tales.  Just like radar penetrating water to track enemy ships below the horizon. LMAO Globetard


sonar penetrates water.. I'm sure the military use radar and sonar in conjunction with each other .. and far as laser guidance, it can be reflected and reaimed and it can shine through water up to a certain depth..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> sonar penetrates water.. I'm sure the military use radar and sonar in conjunction with each other .. and far as laser guidance, it can be reflected and reaimed and it can shine through water up to a certain depth..


Stop just stop. Radio waves don't travel through salt water because it conducts electricity so communication is impossible. Subs have to surface to communicate. Subs have sonar yes but it only works below surface. You're lost but now your found. Flat Earth. Just trust in the good book and don't be afraid.


----------



## zem (Feb 3, 2018)

From the internet information these days, I thought that flat earth has become common knowledge. Ball earth society are diminishing. Get over it, sun is a light bulb.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Stop just stop. Radio waves don't travel through salt water because it conducts electricity so communication is impossible. Subs have to surface to communicate. Subs have sonar yes but it only works below surface. You're lost but now your found. Flat Earth. Just trust in the good book and don't be afraid.


I didn't say radar travels through salt water did I? I said they use both inconjunction with each other.. nice try though.. dip shit..lol..


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Stop just stop. Radio waves don't travel through salt water because it conducts electricity so communication is impossible. Subs have to surface to communicate. Subs have sonar yes but it only works below surface. You're lost but now your found. Flat Earth. Just trust in the good book and don't be afraid.


You hold any FCC licenses? I do and I was in the Navy.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I didn't say radar travels through salt water did I? I said they use both inconjunction with each other.. nice try though.. dip shit..lol..


If they are used in conjunction then how will they exchange information? turd burglar...lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

turd burglar..? you were born when?


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> turd burglar...lol..


That fuxin gibberish I was referring too.

#Sidenote
*"Your* is a possessive – it means something belongs to *you*."
"The word *you*'*re* is short for “*you* are.”


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Round like lights in the dome? You can zoom in on stars that are anything but round. You pay taxes and file taxes without a social security number? Interesting.....You got busted? Nobody believes your horseshit mafioso tall tales.  Just like radar penetrating water to track enemy ships below the horizon. LMAO Globetard



I grew up in south jersey near Atlantic City. Any drug user may have met members of the mob there. 

And I only said property tax. 

And you say nobody as if there are others who are supporting your opinion.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

Somebody Mad? 1991 George H.W. Bush and he's baby blood drinking ass launched his land for peace by giving away Israeli land. That very day God sent the perfect storm with 100 ft waves into New England damaging even the Presidents home. In Aug. 2005 the U.S. pressured Israel into evacuating Gaza. Families wept losing everything they had worked for. They even dug up their loved ones to rebury them. The very next day 8-29-05 a tropical depression formed named Katrina. You may have heard of it. I doubt it though. You globeturds were rippin bongs, eatin snacks and playing video games.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If they are used in conjunction then how will they exchange information? turd burglar...lol..


you know its the 2018 right.. I'm not a communications or ballistics specialist but I'm sure missiles can communicate with the target or what fired it a number of ways .. and im sure both subs and boats ( military )use sonar and radar and can use both simotianiously ... so I'm not really sure what your point us here... loosen up the tin foil will ya...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Anytime you use a credit card, debit card or cell phone they know where you are. All have been verified by a SS #. You can't get away. They got you man. They got you. You can't get utilities or a job without SS# verification. Illegal immigrants from Mexico and Central America have tried. The first 3 numbers of a social security number represents the state it was issued in when you were born. So if a dude is trying use a Michigan social security number who is from Central America then you know it's BS. Immigrants if they ever do get one are issued a certain series of first 3 numbers. UpperP. I. wanna be grower the first 3 digits in your social are 362-386



You just keep saying sillier crap. Both of my cards are for a New Jersey native. 

And none of my utility companies here asked for my social. 

I have given it to sprint for our cell phone plan but I haven’t been involved in the business I mentioned for over 20 years. I was just showing that you don’t know at all what you are talking about. 

It’s a big site with a lot of members. Here you don’t know who you are talking to either. 

Isn’t the device you are posting with monitoring and brain washing you?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You just keep saying sillier crap. Both of my cards are for a New Jersey native.
> 
> And none of my utility companies here asked for my social.
> 
> ...


135-158?  When you set up a light bill or any other utility they verify your I.D. you can't get a DL without verifying your identity bro.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> If the earth is flat, explain Sun sets!...



He closes his eyes and denies the sun even exists. 

NASA is projecting it up there so we don’t fear global colding.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

8-23-92 Talks resume for Israel to surrender land for peace. Hurricane Andrew slams U.S. coast. 30 billion in damage. God is real. Climb on board for the big win. Believe !!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

flat earth people are awesomely funny... NASA is the devil...lmao 

what would happen if say I dug a hole through the flat earth.. what would happen..? would all of the water drain through it and be gone..?. if I traveled through this hole would I magically be back where I started from... ?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 135-158?  When you set up a light bill or any other utility they verify your I.D. you can't get a DL without verifying your identity bro.



No. The power co op nor my propane company I pay cash to asked for my info. Just name and address.

I could easily buy a different house out here in the forest under an alias and use atv’s mopeds and snowmobiles for transportation with no I’d.

But I am not hiding from anything. I have a valid drivers license. But one of those is way easier than a fake ss card to acquire.

They retired you from spy status pretty early huh? You’re in what now? 7th grade?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 8-23-92 Talks resume for Israel to surrender land for peace. Hurricane Andrew slams U.S. coast. 30 billion in damage. God is real. Climb on board for the big win. Believe !!!



Alert! Noah herds 2 of every animal on earth into a hand made wooden boat and saves everyone!

Amen!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> flat earth people are awesomely funny... NASA is the devil...lmao
> 
> what would happen if say I dug a hole through the flat earth.. what would happen..? would all of the water drain through it and be gone..?. if I traveled through this hole would I magically be back where I started from... ?


Sheol...Sheol.....Sheol.....Sheol.....Sheol....Sheol......


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You may have heard of it. I doubt it though. You globeturds were rippin bongs, eatin snacks and playing video games.


why are you on a weed forum may I ask.. ?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> flat earth people are awesomely funny... NASA is the devil...lmao
> 
> what would happen if say I dug a hole through the flat earth.. what would happen..? would all of the water drain through it and be gone..?. if I traveled through this hole would I magically be back where I started from... ?



You would fall right past China.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Sheol...Sheol.....Sheol.....Sheol.....Sheol....Sheol......


yup ,,,you're a fucking kid..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You would fall right past China.


not on a flat earth..


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> not on a flat earth..


Actually...if you were to dig a hole straight down from anywhere in the 48 states you would end up in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Wait a minute! If you are right about th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG: They do this to protect you. An enemy or prankster could easily call the utility company and give them your Name and Addy and have your shit cut off. It's obvious you live with mommy in the basement growing spindly buds under 24 watt CFL's LMAO. Hope you don't get headache from miracle grow.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 3, 2018)

This person obviously has a flat head screw loose somewhere.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

Why are yo


NrthrnMichigan said:


> This person obviously has a flat head screw loose somewhere.


Why are you viewing threads about residents smelling MJ? HA !!!  "10-4 ...um 321 ...Got a complaint of marijuana odor coming from apt. J-24. Will attempt to make contact with residents" ...Roger that 538...over..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> This person obviously has a flat head screw loose somewhere.


I try to be a open minded person, but some things I just can't wrap my head aROUND... I listen and read this shit all the time trying to understand flatearthers minds ... most fall back on religion as there proof.. it's God's design .. I'm not a Christian man but I like some of the values the stories try to instill ... I've read the bible here there and I don't recall a flat earth mentioned or a round one at that.. technically earth is an egg...lol..


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Why are yo
> 
> Why are you viewing threads about residents smelling MJ? HA !!!  "10-4 ...um 321 ...Got a complaint of marijuana odor coming from apt. J-24. Will attempt to make contact with residents" ...Roger that 538...over..


Yup...definitely a screw loose. Now he's becoming a stalker.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> WRONG: They do this to protect you. An enemy or prankster could easily call the utility company and give them your Name and Addy and have your shit cut off. It's obvious you live with mommy in the basement growing spindly buds under 24 watt CFL's LMAO. Hope you don't get headache from miracle grow.



Lol. People here know me kid. 

But you are right someone could cancel my power co op membership. Except they will send out a cancellation form first. So they would have to hang out at my mailbox and intercept the form. 

I have a perpetual medical grow and maintain patient plant count and available meds on hand amounts. 

And it’s in my spare bedroom not the basement.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol. People here know me kid.
> 
> But you are right someone could cancel my power co op membership. Except they will send out a cancellation form first. So they would have to hang out at my mailbox and intercept the form.
> 
> ...


Do your buds collect tiny carpet fibers from growing in your spare bedroom? LMAO Now you gonna give them lung cancer !! Don't you know what carpet is made of? I feel sorry for your patients smoking dust bunnies on their buds.. LMAO !!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I try to be a open minded person, but some things I just can't wrap my head aROUND... I listen and read this shit all the time trying to understand flatearthers minds ... most fall back on religion as there proof.. it's God's design .. I'm not a Christian man but I like some of the values the stories try to instill ... I've read the bible here there and I don't recall a flat earth mentioned or a round one at that.. technically earth is an egg...lol..


I recently read an article pertaining to the magnetic poles shifting...toilets might not flush correctly.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I try to be a open minded person, but some things I just can't wrap my head aROUND... I listen and read this shit all the time trying to understand flatearthers minds ... most fall back on religion as there proof.. it's God's design .. I'm not a Christian man but I like some of the values the stories try to instill ... I've read the bible here there and I don't recall a flat earth mentioned or a round one at that.. technically earth is an egg...lol..


Takes 3 minutes. Read the first 2 pages in Genesis. How God created the earth. You might enjoy it.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 3, 2018)

This guy cant handle the truth so he has to attack one's character.. I think he has a flat head from being dropped on it as a child.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Takes 3 minutes. Read the first 2 pages in Genesis. How God created the earth. You might enjoy it.


nah... genesis talks about alien space craft and landing strips.. 
.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> This guy cant handle the truth so he has to attack one's character.. I think he has a flat head from being dropped on it as a child.


agreed..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> agreed..


Saw your pics in your blog. You like shady spots? Put one out in full sun and tie it over with fishing line with the top of the plant facing directly north. This exposes the entire plant to the power of the sun and dramatically increases yield. All the branches turn into donkey dicks. You can keep them under 3 ft tall and people won't notice them. Dig a big ass hole with plenty of amendments and water the hell out of it. You need some help because your skills suck doo..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Saw your pics in your blog. You like shady spots? Put one out in full sun and tie it over with fishing line with the top of the plant facing directly north. This exposes the entire plant to the power of the sun and dramatically increases yield. All the branches turn into donkey dicks. You can keep them under 3 ft tall and people won't notice them. Dig a big ass hole with plenty of amendments and water the hell out of it. You can thank me later.


southeast side of trees .. oh and do you like penis?... it really sounds like it... out of curiosity , how many dix can you fit in your mouth and butt at the same time?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2018)

Does a flat earth have Global Warming?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Does a flat earth have Global Warming?


I don't know... but his temp is on the rise thinking about penis


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The earth is clearly flat on all flights. Even NASA says you must be 60 miles in space to see the curvature. How do you explain the lunar eclipse that occured when the sun and moon were both visible? How do you explain such a small swath of totality during a solar eclipse if the moon is 1/3 the size of earth and only 250,000 miles away? NASA relies on ancient work to predict eclipses so I'm saying there is a hell of a lot we don't know. Dark planet? Gravity is a mystery word and a scapegoat to explain away what you don't understand. It's all about density. Helium and lead. Drop a lead ball and a plastic ball of the same size from the same height. The lead ball will hit first because it's far more dense. If you look at a flat earth map (like the ones found in war rooms) It explains those Asian flights to Los Angeles that have emergency landings in Alaska. Polaris, Antarctica i could go on and on. The Globe is crumbling and all the Atheist are going to be heart broken. Mean while all the Aussies are walking upside down and terrorist are playing hide and seek from the Navy by using the oceans curvature for cover.


Dude. Did you not see the video I posted? A lead ball and feather fall at the same rate in a vacuum. How do you explain that?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Saw your penis and it's got me hot..


does it now?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Does a flat earth have Global Warming?


I'm not sure what to think about global warming gramps. The area I live in definitely doesn't get the snow like it did in the 70's and early 80's. The Antarctic ain't melting anytime soon i know that. Put your trust in God you might as well your ass belongs to him.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I want flat head penis to go in my flat ass pretty please .


just stop....


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> You hold any FCC licenses? I do and I was in the Navy.


Then you know what i say is true. I don't need a Federal Communications Commission. My tactical training and experiences have proven a flat earth. Don't hate the messenger hate the deceiver.  Spark up bre


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Then you know what i say is true. I really love penis bre


stay on topic please


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Dude. Did you not see the video I posted? A lead ball and feather fall at the same rate in a vacuum. How do you explain that?


Is the earth in a vacuum? Do the lead ball and feather fall at the same rate under the conditions on earth? WTF does that got to do with the price of eggs in China? Stay focused Bre.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> In layman terms. The Navy's missile tracking systems uses laser sights to track other ships on the open ocean. These targets can be tracked for several hundred miles out over the ocean. Proving the oceans surface are in fact LEVEL because lasers don't curve. Remember now, according to your scientist the earth curves at 8 inches squared per mile. So if the earth is 73% water then we have a problem when were talking about a sphere. Polaris aka the north star is stationary. Time lapse video has shown that all the other stars rotate around Polaris. In line with a firmament/dome/ionosphere put there as a clock for man to use. Moon phases, sunrises, sunsets, equinox, eclipses, meteor showers and Haley's Comet are cosmic events that are predictable and happen precisely. The groundwork for predicting cosmic events was laid down by ancient man and is still in use today. The Mayans built an observatory near Cancun that can still be visited. They studied the dome and its intricate design over many years and basically mastered it. Most of their work was destroyed by foreign invaders. Doesn't sound like cosmic chaos of a big bang theory but in line with intelligent design by a creator.


That's not how it works. I worked on radar and guidance systems in the military. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/defencyclopedia.com/2014/08/01/explained-how-cruise-missiles-work/amp/



* FLIGHT TRAJECTORY*
The flight path followed by cruise missiles depend on their launch platform, guidance systems and the target.


*Sea skimming / Terrain Hugging*
_






Anti-ship cruise missiles generally follow a sea skimming profile. This means that the missile flies just a few meters above the water surface. This flight profile makes the missile invisible to enemy radar until it is just round 30 km away from the ship due to the earth’s curvature. Flying low delays its detection by the enemy unless the enemy has an airborne radar. But flying low has its disadvantages as well. Fuel consumption is high when following a sea skimming profile. Range at sea skimming height is 30-40% of the range at high attitude flight.

Land attack missiles generally follow a terrain hugging profile. This means that they closely follow the ups and downs of the terrain and remain hidden from detection by radars due to their low altitude._

It cruises the contour of the earth then uses laser to hit its target.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

you're ignoring me... lol...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

Your data is seriously flawed. LMAO You don't jack shit about radar because you just told on yourself. Really? PUUUUUHHHHHLLLLLEZZZZZZ. How much classified data would you expect to find on the net that is legit? The Tomahawks altitude is controlled by a computerized altimeter and gyroscope. Gyroscopes DO NOT work on a curved Earth. Don't you know smart weapons are the Navy's bread and butter in war time for precision in taking out key targets? Disinformation? Globe earth confuses and keeps American citizens and her enemies in the dark. I'm here to expose because they dicked my out of benefits. I don't have the money to replace the metal plate in my head with a carbon fiber one. If I accidently get near a microwave while it's on I wet my pants and get disoriented with nasty headaches all day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I'm not sure what to think about global warming gramps. The area I live in definitely doesn't get the snow like it did in the 70's and early 80's. The Antarctic ain't melting anytime soon i know that. Put your trust in God you might as well your ass belongs to him.


Base Arturo Prat 
38 °F Mist 81% 29.03 in
Base Bernardo O'Higgins 
35 °F Light Fog 97% 28.87 in
Base Esperanza 
38 °F Overcast 71% 28.85 in
Base Jubany 
39 °F Light Rain 74% 28.83 in

But my God relays facts. I adore that.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Your data is seriously flawed. LMAO You don't jack shit about radar because you just told on yourself. Really? PUUUUUHHHHHLLLLLEZZZZZZ. How much classified data would you expect to find on the net that is legit? The Tomahawks altitude is controlled by a computerized altimeter and gyroscope. Gyroscopes DO NOT work on a curved Earth.


so on a flat earth everything is perfectly flat..right.. ?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Is the earth in a vacuum? Do the lead ball and feather fall at the same rate under the conditions on earth? WTF does that got to do with the price of eggs in China? Stay focused Bre.


The feather falls slower outside of a vaccum because of atmosphere. 

Take a lead ball and golf ball and they fall at the same rate outside vacuum. Only something lime a feather or piece of paper falls slower. 


This is simple stuff.


If the earth is really flat in a dome why is there no pics of the edge and dome?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Your data is seriously flawed. LMAO You don't jack shit about radar because you just told on yourself. Really? PUUUUUHHHHHLLLLLEZZZZZZ. How much classified data would you expect to find on the net that is legit? The Tomahawks altitude is controlled by a computerized altimeter and gyroscope. Gyroscopes DO NOT work on a curved Earth.


I don't know who you were talking to. I don't need to find classified info. I had a clearance in the military that allowed me to see it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't know who you were talking to. I don't need to find classified info. I had a clearance in the military that allowed me to see it.


this is a sock.. mellowman or some one like that..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Base Arturo Prat
> 38 °F Mist 81% 29.03 in
> Base Bernardo O'Higgins
> 35 °F Light Fog 97% 28.87 in
> ...


It's summer there Gramps


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> The feather falls slower outside of a vaccum because of atmosphere.
> 
> Take a lead ball and golf ball and they fall at the same rate outside vacuum. Only something lime a feather or piece of paper falls slower.
> 
> ...


Because of atmosphere? What happen to your gravity Mr. Naval weapons expert exposed as a fraud in 30 seconds.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Your data is seriously flawed. LMAO You don't jack shit about radar because you just told on yourself. Really? PUUUUUHHHHHLLLLLEZZZZZZ. How much classified data would you expect to find on the net that is legit? The Tomahawks altitude is controlled by a computerized altimeter and gyroscope. Gyroscopes DO NOT work on a curved Earth. Don't you know smart weapons are the Navy's bread and butter in war time for precision in taking out key targets? Disinformation? Globe earth confuses and keeps American citizens and her enemies in the dark. I'm here to expose because they dicked my out of benefits. I don't have the money to replace the metal plate in my head with a carbon fiber one. If I accidently get near a microwave while it's on I wet my pants and get disoriented with nasty headaches all day.



https://atmos.washington.edu/~justin/radar_project/importan.htm



From Figure 10 we can clearly see that a horizontally-pointed radar beam will propagate further over the horizon than we would otherwise expect. The curvature of any given ray relative to the earth’s surface is given by:





(12)

where R is the radius of the earth, n is the radar refracrive index, z is the height of the ray above the earth’s surface at a distance s from the source around the *surface*, f is the angle at the intersection of the radar beam and a circle with radius R+z which is concentric to the earth (see Figure 10).







We can quantitatively calculate the magnitude of the effect by combining the refraction curvature effect and the earth’s curvature. This is gives what is called the radar effective radius, R/ .





(13a)

Thus:





(13b)

Using a value of dn/dz of -4x10-8m-1, we find that R/ is approximately 4/3R (the magnitude of this effect obviously varies according to meteorological conditions). Replacing R with R/ in Equation 12 compensates for the bending of the ray due to atmospheric effects (in the standard atmosphere) and the equation simplifies to df /ds=1/R/ . That is, the rays would travel in straight lines with height affected only by the earth’s curvature. This is useful to simplify the illustration of radar radiation pattern and ray traces.

The result above also tells us that the general effect of radar refraction in the "standard atmosphere" is to make the earth seem bigger, and thus flatter than it really is. This is illustrated in Figure 11.


Try learning something.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Because of atmosphere? What happen to your gravity Mr. Naval weapons expert exposed as a fraud in 30 seconds.


Never said I was a naval weapons expert. Said I worked on radar systems.

I posted something on how they work.


As far as a fraud I actually posted my VA card on here.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2018)

I love the Glue 

It's Round


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

My thoughts may be a bit off at the moment. I'm sicker the. A dog. Took multiple cold medicines as well as pain pills on top of some edibles.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Never said I was a naval weapons expert. Said I worked on radar systems.
> 
> I posted something on how they work.
> 
> ...


this guy always deviates off topic.. if he has nothing he comes back with bullshit.. or he stalks your profile account..lol..


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 3, 2018)

Flat earth...hmmm. Don't think so.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> My thoughts may be a bit off at the moment. I'm sicker the. A dog. Took multiple cold medicines as well as pain pills on top of some edibles.


wooooo wiiiii . easy now..lol. I just got a bug again .... got pins and needles through all my joints and a massive headache.. came on early this a.m... the bitch is I have nothing at the moment to ease the simptums ... plus we got hammer'd with 20" of snow and 18 more to come through the night


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> https://atmos.washington.edu/~justin/radar_project/importan.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disinformation regarding the proper function of how radar works. You pulled some shit out of your ass you found on the net that has to explain how radar works on a curved earth. Lasers curving SMDH. There is a lot of bullshit on the net supporting a Globe earth and there will be more to come. Just like the horse shit on how selenelion eclipses work. NASA is covering their ass. The establishment has some smart mother fuckers working for them to spread it. Water lays perfectly level. Level to 360? Just stop. STOP. It will never work Globetard.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Why are yo
> 
> Why are you viewing threads about residents smelling MJ? HA !!!  "10-4 ...um 321 ...Got a complaint of marijuana odor coming from apt. J-24. Will attempt to make contact with residents" ...Roger that 538...over..


In the famous words of the immortal Rick James "Cocaine Is a helluva drug!" 

538 means nothing btw 5150 is more like it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

A traditional Gyro does indeed tend to maintain it’s orientation relative to it’s beginning orientation, so as we fly from one location to another it’s vertical axis remains unchanged. So a 1200 Nautical mile journey would produce a tilt of 20 degrees ( 1 degree per 60 nautical miles). As a result early simple gyroscopic attitude and heading indicators needed regular corrections input thru an adjustment knob on the face of the instrument. In addition these instruments suffered from errors induced by bearing drag and accelerations. They were adequate enough on small aircraft during short flights.

Modern jet aircraft use much more complex systems for attitude (pitch and roll) intruments that are not directly driven by gyroscopic mechanical output. These can be generally divided into two types, Inertial and AHRS (Attitude Heading Reference systems).

INERTIAL - In the 1960s Long Range Aircraft flying across oceans particularly began using Inertial Navigation Systems which were originally developed as extremely accurate missile guidance systems. Using very accurate gyroscopes, accelerometers and math equations that fine tuned output, these systems could dead reckon navigate without external sensors and as a side benefit output pitch, roll and true heading information to flight instruments.

Another side benefit when receiving information from air data systems they could compute wind direction and speed. Early model 747s usually used three of these systems for accurate oceanic navigation. I flew many oceanic crossings with the navigation error as little as one mile after a oceanic crossing. Very amazing stuff at the time! Though still in use, INS has been superceded by Inertial Reference Systems which work basically the same but don’t have a navigation function specifically built in, that job is done by the FMS using position and heading outputs from the IRS.

Mchanical gyroscopes have been replaced by much more reliable Ring Laser Gyros. With no moving parts these amazing devices use lasers directed around a course with mirrors, two moving in opposite directions where the difference in beam timing along with accelerometers produces information to compute pitch, roll, heading and movement!

Whether INS or IRS, both systems require a very accurate starting position to be input when first turned on. This position is then used to determine the earth’s rotating velocity at the initial position based on Latitude. The system then goes thru an alignment stage lasting from 6 to 15 minutes as it tunes its internal sensors. Even small errors in starting position will effect its accuracy over time.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> wooooo wiiiii . easy now..lol. I just got a bug again .... got pins and needles through all my joints and a massive headache.. came on early this a.m... the bitch is I have nothing at the moment to ease the simptums ... plus we got hammer'd with 20" of snow and 18 more to come through the night


Had a severe cold, sinus infection, ear infection and abscess tooth hit at one time. I slept about 12 hours last night. Got up for a few hours and went back to sleep and just got back up a little while ago. I'm about to go back to bed. I feel bad. I rarely get sick but I feel horrible.

I'm starting to think I got bronchitis as well. Fml!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Disinformation regarding the proper function of how radar works. You pulled some shit out of your ass you found on the net that has to explain how radar works on a curved earth. Lasers curving SMDH. There is a lot of bullshit on the net supporting a Globe earth and there will be more to come. Just like the horse shit on how selenelion eclipses work. NASA is covering their ass. The establishment has some smart mother fuckers working for them to spread it. Water lays perfectly level. Level to 360? Just stop. STOP. It will never work Globetard.


What ever dude. Fact is you are stupid. That's how you got a low score in the asvab and had to be a grunt instead of a skilled job.

Yes I pulled it of the net. It shows the math. Something you apparently know nothing about.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had a severe cold, sinus infection, ear infection and abscess tooth hit at one time. I slept about 12 hours last night. Got up for a few hours and went back to sleep and just got back up a little while ago. I'm about to go back to bed. I feel bad. I rarely get sick but I feel horrible.
> 
> I'm starting to think I got bronchitis as well. Fml!


damn bro... get your ass back to bed and get better..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> damn bro... get your ass back to bed and get better..


Thanks. Its just I've slept so much its making me feel worse if that makes sense.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thanks. Its just I've slept so much its making me feel worse if that makes sense.


yes it does.. even if I'm not sick and sleep 12 hours I always wake tried and feel crappy.. fucks with my head/mood knowing I wasted half a day


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had a severe cold, sinus infection, ear infection and abscess tooth hit at one time. I slept about 12 hours last night. Got up for a few hours and went back to sleep and just got back up a little while ago. I'm about to go back to bed. I feel bad. I rarely get sick but I feel horrible.
> 
> I'm starting to think I got bronchitis as well. Fml!


I'v been dealing with the same symptoms (minus the tooth problem) for about 2 weeks.. Adult ear infections suck.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> yes it does.. even if I'm not sick and sleep 12 hours I always wake tried and feel crappy.. fucks with my head/mood knowing I wasted half a day


I'm just so tired and weak. I know my body needs the rest. I'm just lucky some family is watching some of my kids. The one that is with me can cook his own food and take care of himself. He actually made soup for me earlier.


NrthrnMichigan said:


> I'v been dealing with the same symptoms (minus the tooth problem) for about 2 weeks.. Adult ear infections suck.


Yea. Been a problem all my life. I get allergy flare ups a couple times a year. I used to get bronchitis and lung infections yearly. I haven't had lung problems in years. I suspect all the running I used to do helped.

Messed up part is that I had tubes in my ears when I was young. A Dr tried to pull the one out of my right ear and scared the ear drum up and it builds wax up and I have problems in that ear.

I have ringing of the ears and quit a bit of hearing loss. I'm almost deaf in my left ear. 

Freaking compacted ear wax hurts like hell. I use the wax drops and use the aspirator to clean the ear with warm soapy water as well. The military used to do it about every six months and I learned how to do it.

I'm rambling now. The weather doesn't help. Warm enough for shorts then snowing the next. Back and forth.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> He actually made soup for me earlier.


Very nice!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Very nice!


He's a good boy. All my children are. They get compliments all the time when we go out about how well behaved they are.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> He's a good boy. All my children are. They get compliments all the time when we go out about how well behaved they are.


speaks values bro..
edit... volumes..


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> speaks values bro..


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/27/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-has-been-postponed-again/?utm_term=.4f330fa8b506

i think I figured out who this guy is lol


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 3, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I'v been dealing with the same symptoms (minus the tooth problem) for about 2 weeks.. Adult ear infections suck.


I was 48 last time I had tubes in my ears...I was in the waiting room with kids about to get tubes...lol too funny.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 3, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/27/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-has-been-postponed-again/?utm_term=.4f330fa8b506
> 
> i think I figured out who this guy is lol


LOL YUP.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/27/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-has-been-postponed-again/?utm_term=.4f330fa8b506
> 
> i think I figured out who this guy is lol


man read all that bullshit... now I want to watch dumb ass YouTube vids on this shit.lol..


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 3, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/27/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-has-been-postponed-again/?utm_term=.4f330fa8b506
> 
> i think I figured out who this guy is lol


That guy is afraid to find out the truth. He would rather talk flat plane, gravity is fake bullsheet.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 3, 2018)

Multipass!


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

sounds like the dude converted to get his funding.. nothing more... dudes a fraud .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/27/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-has-been-postponed-again/?utm_term=.4f330fa8b506
> 
> i think I figured out who this guy is lol


Lmao! 

The fucker even admits he has a lot to learn about rocket science. The guy is an idiot.

He might not be. May just be making money of idiots.


farmerfischer said:


> speaks values bro..


They say yes sir, no sir, yes mam, no mam. Please and thank you. I try my best to raise them right.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lmao!
> 
> The fucker even admits he has a lot to learn about rocket science. The guy is an idiot.
> 
> ...


I hear ya... my mom and dad raised me and my twin brother the old school way , to respect are elders , to always use are manners no matter what.. elbows off the table.. that kind of stuff.. with minimal discipline .. I'm now trying to instill the same values in my kid who's eight going on thirteen..lol.. he has adhd and it can be trying at times but overall he's a real good boy..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I hear ya... my mom and dad raised me and my twin brother the old school way , to respect are elders , to always use are manners no matter what.. elbows off the table.. that kind of stuff.. with minimal discipline .. I'm now trying to instill the same values in my kid who's eight going on thirteen..lol.. he has adhd and it can be trying at times but overall he's a real good boy..


My boy is hyper active. Its trying at times.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> NASA is covering their ass. The establishment has some smart mother fuckers working for them to spread it. Water lays perfectly level. Level to 360? Just stop. STOP. It will never work Globetard.


What came first, cannabis or the sun?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 4, 2018)

Mark of the beast... 

What
A
Complete 
Idiot


----------



## zem (Feb 4, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/27/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-has-been-postponed-again/?utm_term=.4f330fa8b506
> 
> i think I figured out who this guy is lol


LMAO he calls the atmosphere "atmosflat" this is giving me a blast hahahaha


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 4, 2018)

Who built this said 'Dome' that we live under?


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 4, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Who built this said 'Dome' that we live under?







More hilarious hillbilly scientist lol. These ppl can’t even agree with their own theory’s.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 4, 2018)

I can’t get enough of this stupidity. I wonder if RG is one of the guys in these videos.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> More hilarious hillbilly scientist lol. These ppl can’t even agree with their own theory’s.


Oh I get it now, like RG has been saying... it's a Satanic Occult!


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 4, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Oh I get it now, like RG has been saying... it's a Satanic Occult!


I’m watching these and scratching my head laughing at the insanity.


----------



## zem (Feb 4, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> More hilarious hillbilly scientist lol. These ppl can’t even agree with their own theory’s.


I could not take more than 2 minutes. Those must be the dumbest flat earthers that I have seen. The pen drops because the air cannot support its WEIGHT! and therefore we conclude that gravity has nothing to do with it... With the experiment and all. No one can save such cases


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 4, 2018)

zem said:


> I could not take more than 2 minutes. Those must be the dumbest flat earthers that I have seen. The pen drops because the air cannot support its WEIGHT! and therefore we conclude that gravity has nothing to do with it... With the experiment and all. No one can save such cases


His channel has about 20 of these videos. The amount of mental gymnastics they perform is crazy. They’re a special kind of crazy.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 4, 2018)

I found him for sure this video is mainly stoners lol give the rest of us a bad name though.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 4, 2018)

@Indacouch you'll love this thread..lol


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 4, 2018)

The air cannot support my buds so I must tie them to my light hoods. Move along, Nothing to see here...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 4, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> The air cannot support my buds so I must tie them to my light hoods. Move along, Nothing to see here...



Weird........

I have to tie my buds down as they try to fly up and outward with the centrifugal force of our 1000 mph spinning globe.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 4, 2018)

I have to go move some snow around...wish it was lighter than air so it would just stay in the upper part of our dome.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 4, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I have to go move some snow around...wish it was lighter than air so it would just stay in the upper part of our dome.



Lol. I got lucky and the wife’s brother got the plow running. I only have a short dig out now. We got a pretty good dump.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol. I got lucky and the wife’s brother got the plow running. I only have a short dig out now. We got a pretty good dump.


No kidding it snowed it pretty good last night.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 6, 2018)

What's. This thread has almost died...

I was looking for some funny sheet to read.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 6, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I have to go move some snow around...wish it was lighter than air so it would just stay in the upper part of our dome.


Well if this was a flat plane all the snow would get pushed to the center from the non existent gravity.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 6, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/02/06/a-flat-earther-finally-tried-to-fly-away-his-rocket-didnt-even-ignite/

#Brainiac #FlatEartheratWork


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 6, 2018)

Dear flat earth believers. I have a couple questions.

@RetiredGuerilla 

If the earth is flat and in a dome how come no one has made it to the edge? Why no pics of the dome?

Why would the world leaders conspire to make everyone falsely believe the earth is round? What benefit do they get? I mean space travel wasn't available when round earth came about. 

Those are it for now.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 6, 2018)

His stated plan, as Live Science previously reported, is to launch himself 1,800 feet (550 meters) above the desert in California and take photos before bailing out in a parachute. These photos, shot from a height anyone can reach by climbing a very tall building or even a small mountain, will, Hughes claims, show that the Earth is flat.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 6, 2018)

https://www.gofundme.com/madmikehughesrocketlaunch

@RetiredGorilla did you donale?


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 6, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> https://www.gofundme.com/madmikehughesrocketlaunch
> 
> @RetiredGorilla did you donale?


Lotsa believers out there... 

*$100 of $10,000 goal*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> launch himself 1,800 feet (550 meters) above the desert in California and take photos before *bailing out in a parachute. *


If gravity is a hoax, what's the chute for?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 6, 2018)

Gravity - all fake news


----------



## zem (Feb 6, 2018)

while all ball earthers assume that gravity is a force that pulls on objects, fact is, there is not gravity, pulling rather an invisible force pushing objects down. This force is radiated from the dome onto all objects below it causing them to stick to the ground


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 6, 2018)

zem said:


> while all ball earthers assume that gravity is a force that pulls on objects, fact is, there is not gravity, pulling rather an invisible force pushing objects down. This force is radiated from the dome onto all objects below it causing them to stick to the ground


So where do comets and asteroids come from? 
What's pushing them down? 
Where do rockets go after take off? 
Why are space stations crashing to earth after orbits degrade?


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 6, 2018)

The earth is not a ball.


blake9999 said:


> His stated plan, as Live Science previously reported, is to launch himself 1,800 feet (550 meters) above the desert in California and take photos before bailing out in a parachute. These photos, shot from a height anyone can reach by climbing a very tall building or even a small mountain, will, Hughes claims, show that the Earth is flat.


1800 ft... He can take that 100$ and buy a bus ticket to pikes peak and go on top of that sheet at 14k feet use one of the tourist binoculars for 50¢ and stare at the horizon.

"It's hard to see the curvature of the earth from an altitude of 7 miles or*37,000 ft* (typical cruising altitude of a jetliner) but easy to see from 250 miles (typical altitude of the ISS). The line of sight from an aircraft at *37,000 feet* = 235 miles. That's only about 3.4 degrees of the earth's surface." Jan 18, 2016


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2018)

zem said:


> while all ball earthers assume that gravity is a force that pulls on objects, fact is, there is not gravity, pulling rather an invisible force pushing objects down. This force is radiated from the dome onto all objects below it causing them to stick to the ground


So again I ask, what's the parachute for if some mysterious force is "Pushing" you to the earth?

Damn, it's tough for me to even come up with any logical questions when faced with this farce logic.
Pushing?
Pshhh, please read a book, lay off the pipe.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Feb 7, 2018)

Fake news!!!


----------



## zem (Feb 7, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> So where do comets and asteroids come from?
> What's pushing them down?
> Where do rockets go after take off?
> Why are space stations crashing to earth after orbits degrade?


This is all fake or staged. Earth is like a pizza


----------



## zem (Feb 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So again I ask, what's the parachute for if some mysterious force is "Pushing" you to the earth?
> 
> Damn, it's tough for me to even come up with any logical questions when faced with this farce logic.
> Pushing?
> Pshhh, please read a book, lay off the pipe.


it is the flat earth version of air weight pressure called atmosflatic pressure.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2018)

zem said:


> it is the flat earth version of air weight pressure called atmosflatic pressure.


Of the Cranium.


----------



## zem (Feb 7, 2018)

Imagine a dome covering a pizza. Not hard to imagine, easier than balls flying suspended alone in space.


----------



## zem (Feb 7, 2018)

Haha just noticed that this thread was posted in Technology/science


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2018)

https://www.denverpost.com/2018/02/06/flat-earther-rocket-launch-fails/

he doesn't believe in a flat earth, he believes he's going to use the idiots to fund his idiocy.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2018)

zem said:


> Haha just noticed that this thread was posted in Technology/science


should be in the pseudoscience and mythology section


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 7, 2018)

zem said:


> This is all fake or staged. Earth is like a pizza


That's great but asteroids and comets are real. That sheet is caught on videos of regular people. Lets see next year when they stage the Chinese space station degrading from orbit.. also that humanity star mirror ball that's visible every 90 minutes...


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> should be in the pseudoscience and mythology section


#Roger
I say the horse sh!t section would be best.

#Flatheads
Funny that all the astronomers from before the earth was declared round knew it was round and in orbit and had other bodies around it.

Id go with this sheet if you were talking M-theory, string theory and were alluding to a multiverse. Not this 7th century horse sheet. It's entertaining though when I'm not debating on Twitter about the same topic and running polls about it...


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 7, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> #Roger
> I say the horse sh!t section would be best.
> 
> #Flatheads
> ...


Curious as to what % are flat heads on your polls?


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 7, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Curious as to what % are flat heads on your polls?


It's high actually I look at them and shake my head. I ran one to 20k followers and the flat earth people won. Others round wins and the rest just tag the wtf choice.

Search Twitter for flat earth poll and watch the ignorance. Better yet just tweet is the earth flat and be entertained for the next 3 hrs with replies about fake science.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 7, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> It's high actually I look at them and shake my head. I ran one to 20k followers and the flat earth people won. Others round wins and the rest just tag the wtf choice.
> 
> Search Twitter for flat earth poll and watch the ignorance. Better yet just tweet is the earth flat and be entertained for the next 3 hrs with replies about fake science.


 We need a face palm emoji.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 7, 2018)

If the earth is the shape of a pizza...it must be a very thick crust pizza with anchovies.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 7, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> If the earth is the shape of a pizza...it must be a very thick crust pizza with anchovies.


8layer Deep dish square cut.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2018)

WOW... the NASA CGI is getting unbelievable. It looks so real.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/flat-earthers-attempted-launch-crushed-by-gravity-13156589


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/flat-earthers-attempted-launch-crushed-by-gravity-13156589


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Feb 7, 2018)

Imagine the scope of the round globe Illuminati conspiracy. Centuries of coverup. Millions of illuminati in on it, but they keep a secret, as humans are so well known for. We’re talking all commercial pilots, cartographers, and ocean sailors. They’re all in on it also. All of the aeroscience industry - complicit. 

And for what end? What do the illuminati get for centuries of deception and distortion? Nuthin at all. 

The depth of this stupidity is truly astounding


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Imagine the scope of the round globe Illuminati conspiracy. Centuries of coverup. Millions of illuminati in on it, but they keep a secret, as humans are so well known for. We’re talking all commercial pilots, cartographers, and ocean sailors. They’re all in on it also. All of the aeroscience industry - complicit.
> 
> And for what end? What do the illuminati get for centuries of deception and distortion? Nuthin at all.
> 
> The depth of this stupidity is truly astounding


i'm pretty sure i've said pretty much this ^ from page two of this thread


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm pretty sure i've said pretty much this ^ from page two of this thread


I think RG fell off his flat earth lol


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 8, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> I think RG fell off his flat earth lol


Maybe he was the test dummy in the Tesla


----------



## Rrog (Feb 9, 2018)

^^^^^ hahaha


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 9, 2018)

the moon is flat


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 9, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> the moon is flat


Yes. The moon is flat and the Sun is a LED.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

[




Q


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 9, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol at the led sun and the Swiss cheese moon!


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 9, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You forgot the earth


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4086868
> You forgot the earth



Earth is a COB?

Now I’m confused even more. I thought the sun was the led.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 9, 2018)

I have a serious question to ask you folks,... In all seriousness; If we covered by a 'Dome' how are all the aliens getting in?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Earth is a COB?
> 
> Now I’m confused even more. I thought the sun was the led.


thats a frisbee....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I have a serious question to ask you folks,... In all seriousness; If we covered by a 'Dome' how are all the aliens getting in?


they sneak in through Canada


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

Nooo it's not a cob its a banana


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2018)

but bananas aren't flat...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 9, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Nooo it's not a cob its a banana



So no corn cob shaped earth theory? How disappointing. Nanners are a sore topic here.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but bananas aren't flat...



Not so hard to flatten a banana.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Feb 9, 2018)

Too fucking hilarious


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Feb 9, 2018)

Well there’s the proof we’ve been waiting for


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 9, 2018)

zem said:


> Imagine a dome covering a pizza. Not hard to imagine, easier than balls flying suspended alone in space.


Why has no one went to the edge and taken photos of the dome?

What's the point of government saying the earth is round? Why lie?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


>


i wanna know why no one has ever seen those giant penguins?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Why ha no one went to the edge and taken photos of the dome?


The UN has patrol boats stopping people from reaching the edge.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> The UN has patrol boats stopping people from reaching the edge.


10,000 of them? That's a lot of damn fuel. Lot of man power.

What about before the UN?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What about before the UN?


The F**kTard videos didn't explain that. Guess all we could do is assume?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 9, 2018)

Assumption is the backbone of this whole insanity


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

I follow a guy on Instagram, that is a total conspiracy nut.
Some of his posts are very amusing


----------



## zem (Feb 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> 10,000 of them? That's a lot of damn fuel. Lot of man power.
> 
> What about before the UN?


Yeah it is at the antarctica, that is the edge, if you go to the north pole, you keep going until you eventually arrive to the edge (alleged antarctica). There, the UN will not let you through. On a flat earth, the last of their issues is fuel and manpower. Those are the army of God. God is the architect of the dome. Don't you mind the scientific calculations of ball earth, those are all bullshit even if they add up and the flat earthers are right even if they look like tards and cannot get a straight scientific argument. Thank God for flat earthers, I think that no other topic can be as entertaining.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 9, 2018)

zem said:


> Yeah it is at the antarctica, that is the edge, if you go to the north pole, you keep going until you eventually arrive to the edge (alleged antarctica). There, the UN will not let you through. On a flat earth, the last of their issues is fuel and manpower. Those are the army of God. God is the architect of the dome. Don't you mind the scientific calculations of ball earth, those are all bullshit even if they add up and the flat earthers are right even if they look like tards and cannot get a straight scientific argument. Thank God for flat earthers, I think that no other topic can be as entertaining.


Bullshit. Why are there no pics of the dome or the edge?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 9, 2018)

The dome. I think Oz had a dome?


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Bullshit. Why are there no pics of the dome or the edge?


What I want to know is if Antarctica is a ring around holding the oceans in why do people worry about them melting and flooding everything. And if they say well the dome will keep in all in. Then that’s a poor design and some should have drain to equalize the water.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 9, 2018)

Hit that hoe with a power drill and put some holes in it and we can save humanity lmao.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 9, 2018)

zem said:


> Yeah it is at the antarctica, that is the edge, if you go to the north pole, you keep going until you eventually arrive to the edge (alleged antarctica). There, the UN will not let you through. On a flat earth, the last of their issues is fuel and manpower. Those are the army of God. God is the architect of the dome. Don't you mind the scientific calculations of ball earth, those are all bullshit even if they add up and the flat earthers are right even if they look like tards and cannot get a straight scientific argument. Thank God for flat earthers, I think that no other topic can be as entertaining.


Maybe you can answer my question since you say it’s a ring


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 9, 2018)

zem said:


> Yeah it is at the antarctica, that is the edge, if you go to the north pole, you keep going until you eventually arrive to the edge (alleged antarctica). There, the UN will not let you through. On a flat earth, the last of their issues is fuel and manpower. Those are the army of God. God is the architect of the dome. Don't you mind the scientific calculations of ball earth, those are all bullshit even if they add up and the flat earthers are right even if they look like tards and cannot get a straight scientific argument. Thank God for flat earthers, I think that no other topic can be as entertaining.


Again. Why has no one went to the edge and climb the ice to take a pic of the dome. The dome has to touch down. It would be easy to prove.

You can't really be this dumb.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 9, 2018)

Antarctica is the edge huh?
Well that would get a debate from the Antarctica has a giant hole in it that leads to middle earth and the aliens cities crowd. 

Social media is awesome.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 10, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Antarctica is the edge huh?
> Well that would get a debate from the Antarctica has a giant hole in it that leads to middle earth and the aliens cities crowd.
> 
> Social media is awesome.


I guess my questions stumped these guys lol


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 10, 2018)

It's all about Magnetism. There is no gravity, it's this invisible force field ( like Star Trek) that the aliens created a long long time ago. It's this 'Force' field that is pushing everything down. There is no gravity. That is a hoax created by the sphere Earth people. And the 10,000 boats, well I guess the Aliens created them too. They powered by the 'Dome's' Energy. That is why there is no need for fuel. I guess they like hover craft or something. Anti-gravity powered. And the government knows about this Anti-gravity tech but don't tell us about it. I think it has something to do with the chips they implant in our heads at birth. Yeah... it's the chips. I think I'm figuring it all out. LOL


----------



## Rrog (Feb 10, 2018)

I like salsa with my chips


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 10, 2018)

I know where they got all the people to operate the 10,000 patrol boats. It's the Mayan's. They didn't die off and leave their civilization behind. They all in the boats. That's it. I figured it all out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 10, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I know where they got all the people to operate the 10,000 patrol boats. It's the Mayan's. They didn't die off and leave their civilization behind. They all in the boats. That's it. I figured it all out.


Nah they simply militarized penguins.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> Nah they simply militarized penguins.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 11, 2018)

*Flat Earth Community Insists Falcon Heavy Launch Was A Hoax*

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/10/flat-earth-community-insists-falcon-heavy-launch-hoax/


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 11, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *Flat Earth Community Insists Falcon Heavy Launch Was A Hoax*
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/10/flat-earth-community-insists-falcon-heavy-launch-hoax/


They’re insane


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 11, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *Flat Earth Community Insists Falcon Heavy Launch Was A Hoax*
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/10/flat-earth-community-insists-falcon-heavy-launch-hoax/


Yeah I saw this yesterday like wtf...

Their flat earth leader says it's fake.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 11, 2018)

*Observatory Spots Elon Musk's Tesla Roadster Zooming Through Space *
https://www.space.com/39647-spacex-tesla-roadster-spotted-in-space.html


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 11, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> *Observatory Spots Elon Musk's Tesla Roadster Zooming Through Space *
> https://www.space.com/39647-spacex-tesla-roadster-spotted-in-space.html



That just proves that space is flat!


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 21, 2018)

What ever happened to RetiredGorilla? ever since the rocket launched we haven't heard a peep from him...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2018)

i don't think he believed any of this to begin with, he was just having fun trolling us.

i hope


----------



## Rrog (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s comforting to think a human wouldn’t be so crazy. But look at all the nut jobs saying the Florida school shooting students are actors. 

I mean geezuz- clearly some people can be fooled all of the time.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 21, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> What ever happened to RetiredGorilla? ever since the rocket launched we haven't heard a peep from him...


Maybe he went outside at 4 am to smoke one and looked up and saw satellites flying overhead and couldn't apply his flawed logic to it and said fuq it.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 21, 2018)

Look out boys and girls,... The DOME surrounding Earth is going Wifi.

*Fresh off Falcon Heavy, Elon Musk to launch broadband test satellites *
http://abcnews.go.com/US/fresh-off-falcon-heavy-elon-musk-launch-broadband/story?id=53250792


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2018)

Why would the navy spend so much energy and resources on periscope technology if it had such a limited range due to the oceans ahem..curvature. The oceans are flat. How about those moon landings? Not since 1972 !?!?!?Don't be so gullible Mcfly


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Why would the navy spend so much energy and resources on periscope technology if it had such a limited range due to the oceans ahem..curvature. The oceans are flat. How about those moon landings? Not since 1972 !?!?!?Don't be so gullible Mcfly


Welcome back. Now the moon is a different bag of apples vs this topic.

"If the submarine is at periscope depth, and the observer is looking for ships on the horizon, he/she will start to see masts at about 7 or *8 nautical miles*. The hull of the ships won't be visible until *about 5 miles*."

"For an observer on the ground with eye level at h = *5 ft 7 in* (*1.70 m*), the horizon is at a distance of *2.9 miles*(*4.7 km*). For an observer standing on a hill or tower 100 feet (*30 m*) in height, the horizon is at a distance of *12.2 miles* (*19.6 km*)."


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 22, 2018)

Physics fails on a flat Earth, simple as that.

How does gravity work on a flat Earth?


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 22, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> Physics fails on a flat Earth, simple as that.
> 
> How does gravity work on a flat Earth?


According to them it doesn't or some sheet.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 22, 2018)

Retired Girl is just baiting with child-like arguments. Very stupid 3rd grade logic


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Welcome back. Now the moon is a different bag of apples vs this topic.
> 
> "If the submarine is at periscope depth, and the observer is looking for ships on the horizon, he/she will start to see masts at about 7 or *8 nautical miles*. The hull of the ships won't be visible until *about 5 miles*." HUH? Does this make sense?
> 
> "For an observer on the ground with eye level at h = *5 ft 7 in* (*1.70 m*), the horizon is at a distance of *2.9 miles*(*4.7 km*). For an observer standing on a hill or tower 100 feet (*30 m*) in height, the horizon is at a distance of *12.2 miles* (*19.6 km*)."


I think the moon landing hoax is a big part of this topic. It destroys NASA's credibility as they are the ones who you get all your sci fi space exploration propaganda from. It's their phony ball earth picture from space you have been indoctrinated with. They get billions a year as a branch of the military industrial complex. Defense spending is why the U.S. is trillions in debt. The Pentagon gets a blank check every year bre. Hard data on Navy weapons and tactics is classified. Those periscopes can see great distances even in the dark because the ocean is flat.

EXAMPLE: The Dunkerque Light in southern France at a height of 194 feet is visible from 28 miles away. Spherical trigonometry dictates that if the Earth were a globe with a given curvature of 8 inches sq per mile this light should be hidden below the horizon by 190 feet. And as it goes for many of the great lighthouses of the Earth. Read the Bedford Canal Experiment. For centuries ships used plane trig not spherical trig to navigate. It's math and science proving you live on a flat extended plain. A Bio-Dome that's in perfect balance.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I think the moon landing hoax is a big part of this topic. It destroys NASA's credibility as they are the ones who you get all your sci fi space exploration propaganda from. It's their phony ball earth picture from space you have been indoctrinated with. They get billions a year as a branch of the military industrial complex. Defense spending is why the U.S. is trillions in debt. The Pentagon gets a blank check every year bre. Hard data on Navy weapons and tactics is classified. Those periscopes can see great distances even in the dark because the ocean is flat.
> 
> EXAMPLE: The Dunkerque Light in southern France at a height of 194 feet is visible from 28 miles away. Spherical trigonometry dictates that if the Earth were a globe with a given curvature of 8 inches sq per mile this light should be hidden below the horizon by 190 feet. And as it goes for many of the great lighthouses of the Earth. Read the Bedford Canal Experiment. For centuries ships used plane trig not spherical trig to navigate. It's math and science proving you live on a flat extended plain. A Bio-Dome that's in perfect balance.



Well you are always completely mistaken and pretending the silliest conspiracy theory ever contrived. 

Really it is seriously dumb to tell anyone any of the crap you spew. A 3rd grader would point and laugh. Lol. 

But at least you are consistent.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Well you are always completely mistaken and pretending the silliest conspiracy theory ever contrived.
> 
> Really it is seriously dumb to tell anyone any of the crap you spew. A 3rd grader would point and laugh. Lol.
> 
> But at least you are consistent.





MichiganMedGrower said:


> Well you are always completely mistaken and pretending the silliest conspiracy theory ever contrived.
> 
> Really it is seriously dumb to tell anyone any of the crap you spew. A 3rd grader would point and laugh. Lol.
> 
> But at least you are consistent.


Don't be hating on my 148 genius level IQ. I am just trying to impart wisdom upon my non-conformist ganja brethren. Free your mind and your ass will follow.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Don't be hating on my 148 genius level IQ. I am just trying to impart wisdom upon my non-conformist ganja brethren. Free your mind and your ass will follow.



Why does everyone with doubts about their beliefs call everyone else a “hater”?

Lol. 

I have been tested that high for IQ. My Brother and Mother are even sharper. Dad not so much. 

Genius level is 170. But you being a genius would know that.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 22, 2018)

He can draw a clock...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> He can draw a clock...



Clocks are flat.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I think the moon landing hoax is a big part of this topic. It destroys NASA's credibility as they are the ones who you get all your sci fi space exploration propaganda from. It's their phony ball earth picture from space you have been indoctrinated with. They get billions a year as a branch of the military industrial complex. Defense spending is why the U.S. is trillions in debt. The Pentagon gets a blank check every year bre. Hard data on Navy weapons and tactics is classified. Those periscopes can see great distances even in the dark because the ocean is flat.
> 
> EXAMPLE: The Dunkerque Light in southern France at a height of 194 feet is visible from 28 miles away. Spherical trigonometry dictates that if the Earth were a globe with a given curvature of 8 inches sq per mile this light should be hidden below the horizon by 190 feet. And as it goes for many of the great lighthouses of the Earth. Read the Bedford Canal Experiment. For centuries ships used plane trig not spherical trig to navigate. It's math and science proving you live on a flat extended plain. A Bio-Dome that's in perfect balance.


you're still doing the math wrong, you're measuring from the surface of the ocean....add the height of the deck of the ship and the height of the eyes from the deck of the ship to your equations.....i'll wait


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 22, 2018)

I haven't even double checked the formula, but I'm pretty sure it is per mile _squared._ @RetiredGuerilla


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> *I think* the moon landing hoax is a big part of this topic. It destroys NASA's credibility as they are the ones who you get all your sci fi space exploration propaganda from. It's their phony ball earth picture from space you have been indoctrinated with. They get billions a year as a branch of the military industrial complex. Defense spending is why the U.S. is trillions in debt. The Pentagon gets a blank check every year bre. Hard data on Navy weapons and tactics is classified. Those periscopes can see great distances even in the dark because the ocean is flat.


To quote my father, "There's your mistake."


----------



## Rrog (Feb 23, 2018)

Retired Grill will believe anything. Anything as long as it’s pretty and shiny.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 23, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> I haven't even double checked the formula, but I'm pretty sure it is per mile _squared._ @RetiredGuerilla


I used sq as a abbreviation.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 23, 2018)

Non-science


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 23, 2018)

In the last days of the Vietnam War as the last flights were extracting Vietnamese who were employed by the U.S. Government. Desperate people left out of the loop who feared the advancing communist were left on the runway. Some were so desperate they clung to the landing gear as the airliner sped down the runway to take off. Your grasping for anything as your satanic, atheist globe crumbles. The evidence is overwhelming, powerful, abundant and you're in denial. There is a creator. Whatever name you choose to use for him then so be it. I prefer God. The bio-dome that you inhabit is of intelligent design. There is no outer space just a firmament. Math and science proves a flat earth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2018)

it is, 8 inches per mile, squared


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 23, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> There is no outer space just a firmament.


Looks like Elon Musk is at it again with one of his FAKE rockets...

*SpaceX launches demo satellites for its high-speed internet project*
http://fox43.com/2018/02/23/spacex-launches-demo-satellites-for-its-high-speed-internet-project/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2018)

yup, not just world governments involved, but everyone with more than 20 million dollars gets clued in, so they can go along with it. and they ALL have, so far....fuck, i find it amazing how cooperative people can be given the right secret to keep


----------



## zem (Feb 23, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> In the last days of the Vietnam War as the last flights were extracting Vietnamese who were employed by the U.S. Government. Desperate people left out of the loop who feared the advancing communist were left on the runway. Some were so desperate they clung to the landing gear as the airliner sped down the runway to take off. Your grasping for anything as your satanic, atheist globe crumbles. The evidence is overwhelming, powerful, abundant and you're in denial. There is a creator. Whatever name you choose to use for him then so be it. I prefer God. The bio-dome that you inhabit is of intelligent design. There is no outer space just a firmament. Math and science proves a flat earth.


ِI have a telescope and I tried looking at the objects at sea level from a distance and saw that they were hidden behind the horizon. You can try doing that before continuing with your argument. The fact that we live on a globe does not remove the possibility of God's existence. Looking at stars from different parts of the globe shows that it is a globe as well. All the nations that signed that Antarctica treaty cannot possibly be in on this with all their successive administrations. What tangible proof of earth being flat is there?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2018)

absolutely none, but, yet, we are the stupid ones who can't see the truth.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Feb 23, 2018)

Jesus made the world flat, so there


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2018)

you mean god, jesus came much later...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 23, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> In the last days of the Vietnam War as the last flights were extracting Vietnamese who were employed by the U.S. Government. Desperate people left out of the loop who feared the advancing communist were left on the runway. Some were so desperate they clung to the landing gear as the airliner sped down the runway to take off. Your grasping for anything as your satanic, atheist globe crumbles. The evidence is overwhelming, powerful, abundant and you're in denial. There is a creator. Whatever name you choose to use for him then so be it. I prefer God. The bio-dome that you inhabit is of intelligent design. There is no outer space just a firmament. Math and science proves a flat earth.



Why didn’t you just say so in the first place?


Wow. Lol


----------



## Rrog (Feb 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you mean god, jesus came much later...


I get this shit confused all the time. It’s why I think science is an elaborate hoax - because I don’t understand it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I get this shit confused all the time. It’s why I think science is an elaborate hoax - because I don’t understand it


thats ok, i don't expect a bhuddist to get christianity...i was raised with it, and i don't fucking get it


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats ok, i don't expect a bhuddist to get christianity...i was raised with it, and i don't fucking get it


Even if you use the Lord's name in vain and curse him at every breath you take your entire life. He still loves you and there is nothing you can do about it. This pisses satan off to no end he's got a strong hold on you but it can't hold a candle to the power of God's love.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 23, 2018)

It's called a horizon because it's a horizontal line. It's called sea level because... well.. it's .....LEVEL !!! "Stu Nahan here and you are looking live at rollitup.com where the Devil is spitting up blood now". SOMEBODY ROLL THE WEED !!!


----------



## Rrog (Feb 23, 2018)

That’s crippling ignorance


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 24, 2018)

If the sea is 'level'. What is the purpose of the Panama Canal?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 24, 2018)

Stop it with the logic, and shit.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 24, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> If the sea is 'level'. What is the purpose of the Panama Canal?


DUH so ships wouldn't have to sail around the tip of South America. It has nothing to do with sea level WTF? Go back to huffing glue mr wizard


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> DUH so ships wouldn't have to sail around the tip of South America. It has nothing to do with sea level WTF? Go back to huffing glue mr wizard


How come they have to go through Locks to raise and lower their level from the other side. You say Flat I say otherwise.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2018)

the pacific can have tides as high as 20 feet, while the atlantic has average tides of only 3 to 4 feet. the lock's assure the ships will be at the right height exiting the canal, which is about 150 feet higher than where they entered.....doesn't sound flat to me


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the pacific can have tides as high as 20 feet, while the atlantic has average tides of only 3 to 4 feet. the lock's assure the ships will be at the right height exiting the canal, which is about 150 feet higher than where they entered.....doesn't sound flat to me


Bedford canal experiment. Take one step towards flat earth it will take 5 steps towards you. Embrace the truth don't shun it. Bedford canal experiment look it up. Peace


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 24, 2018)

Bullshit.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Bedford canal experiment. Take one step towards flat earth it will take 5 steps towards you. Embrace the truth don't shun it. Bedford canal experiment look it up. Peace


Is this experiment *peer reviewed*? If not it's hearsay and moot.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 24, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/io9.gizmodo.com/a-historic-experiment-shows-why-we-might-not-want-to-de-1627339811/amp

Ok I looked it up. The guy that was proven wrong about the canal being flat spent 20 years threatening and slandering the guy that proved him wrong. 

The canal is curved from evidence in this experiment. Well of course it is. Everyone but @RetiredGuerilla knows.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 24, 2018)

Hey @RetiredGuerilla have you ever heard the saying “if the other 3 people in the room call you an elephant........”


----------



## Rrog (Feb 24, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> Bullshit.


Total. But he believes bullshit without hesitation.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 24, 2018)

Talk to any surveyor or engineer. It's flat. No curvature is taken into account when constructing bridges, roads, pipelines or canals. The freemasons have been denouncing flat earth for centuries. They say the earth tilts on its axis 23.4 degrees off vertical. 66.6 degrees off horizontal. What are the odds? I bet that turns you evil bastids on.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 24, 2018)

“Talk to any surveyor or engineer...” so they’re all in on it, too.

Funny, I’ve known both in my life - no flat earth talk. Maybe I wasn’t in the club so they could do the flat talk thing.

Or maybe that’s a fucking stupid assertion


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Talk to any surveyor or engineer. It's flat. No curvature is taken into account when constructing bridges, roads, pipelines or canals. The freemasons have been denouncing flat earth for centuries. They say the earth tilts on its axis 23.4 degrees off vertical. 66.6 degrees off horizontal. What are the odds? I bet that turns you evil bastids on.



One of my friends is a construction engineer. He already chimed in and told you you are wrong. He quoted some bible passages that you were mistaken about too.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 24, 2018)

A lot of engineers attend flat earth conferences. They want to avoid ridicule and just want a peaceful existence without fear of losing their job. Everyone who has been posting and following this thread KNOWS there is more to this. Otherwise you would ignore it and wouldn't waste your time on it. Is it because you are interested in a growing movement?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> A lot of engineers attend flat earth conferences.


No they don’t. That’s more bullshit you’re so fond of slinging


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> A lot of engineers attend flat earth conferences. They want to avoid ridicule and just want a peaceful existence without fear of losing their job. Everyone who has been posting and following this thread KNOWS there is more to this. Otherwise you would ignore it and wouldn't waste your time on it. Is it because you are interested in a growing movement?



No man. We do this for entertainment. We are high. Aren’t you?

And no credible professional of any kind would want anyone to know they attended a flat earth conference. 

Your canal was proven not flat. The idiot who said he would pay to be proven wrong did not pay. And he harassed the scientist who was correct for 20 years. 

Apparently flat earth people have no place in science or religion. Not nice behavior just for being proven wrong. Jesus would not have approved. 

Ever think of admitting you are wrong? You have been proven wrong many times over in this thread and now again from your own example.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 24, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Total. But he believes bullshit without hesitation.


All you have added to this thread is 3 words. Dumb, stupid and bullshit.


MichiganMedGrower said:


> No man. We do this for entertainment. We are high. Aren’t you?
> 
> And no credible professional of any kind would want anyone to know they attended a flat earth conference.
> 
> ...


Disinformation campaign.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 24, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


>



You have been cracking me up for days. But this is really funny!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> All you have added to this thread is 3 words. Dumb, stupid and bullshit.
> 
> Disinformation campaign.



Like I said. And everyone else too. You got nuthin’.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 24, 2018)

Navigators, surveyors and engineers give interviews.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Like I said. And everyone else too. You got nuthin’.


For many years I have enjoyed watching seasonal meteor showers and have counted well over a 100 in a single night. How is it that falling stars/meteorites NEVER appear from below the horizon and shoot straight up? If the earth were a globe flying through space this would happen often. It never does. They always fall in a downward motion. You've got nothing except a crumbling satanic globe.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 24, 2018)

You know you want it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 24, 2018)

Rrog said:


> “Talk to any surveyor or engineer...” so they’re all in on it, too.
> 
> Funny, I’ve known both in my life - no flat earth talk. Maybe I wasn’t in the club so they could do the flat talk thing.
> 
> Or maybe that’s a fucking stupid assertion


I am a engineer and spent my summers surveying. One summer spent surveying for the county water line being put in. The curvature of the earth was a factor in long runs of pipe.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 24, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I am a engineer and spent my summers surveying. One summer spent surveying for the county water line being put in. The curvature of the earth was a factor in long runs of pipe.


Liar. A have a close friend who is a union pipefitter. He supervised installing gas lines that ran for miles through two states and dozens of counties. No curvature was ever factored in. He's also a freemason now. Imposter !! LMAO


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> For many years I have enjoyed watching seasonal meteor showers and have counted well over a 100 in a single night. How is it that falling stars/meteorites NEVER appear from below the horizon and shoot straight up? If the earth were a globe flying through space this would happen often. It never does. They always fall in a downward motion. You've got nothing except a crumbling satanic globe.



They are meteors and can be passing the earth in any direction. I lived up in the mountains for a decade and have seen them burn up in the atmosphere going all different ways. 

What are you ever talking about. Don’t you exist on the same planet as me?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Liar. A have a close friend who is a union pipefitter. He supervised installing gas lines that ran for miles through two states and dozens of counties. No curvature was ever factored in. He's also a freemason now. Imposter !! LMAO


Whatever.

You are laughable. 

When you survey for the lines they are measured in short distances. It isn't noticeable. Not to the person welding or anything of the sort. I garuntee the person that does the figuring and cad workup notices.


I'm done. You buy into retarded YouTube vids where they don't give full names or even show a face.

Either you are a troll or just straight fucking stupid.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 25, 2018)

Retired Griller spends much time doing dick, apparently. And he’s friends with an idiot plumber. Big fucking deal.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 25, 2018)

The whole 'conspericy' was created by the lizard people. Am I right or am I right @RetiredGuerilla


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> They are meteors and can be passing the earth in any direction. I lived up in the mountains for a decade and have seen them burn up in the atmosphere going all different ways.
> 
> What are you ever talking about. Don’t you exist on the same planet as me?


You saw meteorites Shooting up from below the horizon? That's what I thought. Flat Earth. Meteor showers emanate from the same section of the dome year after year in a predictable pattern. Meteorites NEVER shoot up vertically from below the horizon. Your atheist globe is crumbling.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 25, 2018)

Kmart has a sale going on. Flat earth. Nuff said


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 25, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Kmart has a sale going on. Flat earth. Nuff said


That religious statue you display. Hindu and Buddha believe in Rahu, Ketu and a domed system. Do you not believe the same? Imbecile.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 25, 2018)

Who lives on the other side of this flat earth? Is that where the lizard people live?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 25, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Who lives on the other side of this flat earth? Is that where the lizard people live?


That is silly...lizard people would fall off because of the no gravity gravity


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 25, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> That is silly...lizard people would fall off because of the no gravity gravity


They have suction cups on their fingers...


----------



## Rrog (Feb 25, 2018)

Retread girl has a suction cup...


----------



## Rrog (Feb 25, 2018)

On his sippy cup


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 25, 2018)

https://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/ap11ann/kippsphotos/5872.jpg
Yeah right look how stupid and fake this looks. What a black eye for NASA. You think they went to the moon in that piece of shit? Gold foil, tape, curtain rods and cardboard. LMAO !!! Where did they put the dune buggy?  Neanderthals....


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You saw meteorites Shooting up from below the horizon? That's what I thought. Flat Earth. Meteor showers emanate from the same section of the dome year after year in a predictable pattern. Meteorites NEVER shoot up vertically from below the horizon. Your atheist globe is crumbling.



At 12,000 feet in the high country of Colorado you see meteorites going all different angles. 

And none of this is in the Bible. I had years of Hebrew and Sunday school as a child. I don’t remember any of your info in the Old Testament. 

Or in science or reality either. 

What’s wrong with you? You don’t sound unintelligent except for your fantasy.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> At 12,000 feet in the high country of Colorado you see meteorites going all different angles.
> 
> And none of this is in the Bible. I had years of Hebrew and Sunday school as a child. I don’t remember any of your info in the Old Testament.
> 
> ...


Vertically from below the horizon?  NO u did not. 90 degree vertical trajectory meteorites do not exist because you live in a bio-dome dude. Read the first 2 pages of Genesis. Won't take you 5 min. Talks about the firmament, sun and moon. What's wrong with me? Im hi same as you.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Vertically from below the horizon?  NO u did not. 90 degree vertical trajectory meteorites do not exist because you live in a bio-dome dude. Read the first 2 pages of Genesis. Won't take you 5 min. Talks about the firmament, sun and moon. What's wrong with me? Im hi same as you.



You know the rabbis told me as a young child not to take the Old Testament too seriously. They said it is a collection of stories designed to teach life lessons. And some of it actually a manual to be able to survive in the dessert. 

I was already subjected to the ancient stories for years. Then bar-Mitzvah’d. That was more than enough for me. I prefer facts and reality for my belief system.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Vertically from below the horizon?  NO u did not. 90 degree vertical trajectory meteorites do not exist because you live in a bio-dome dude. Read the first 2 pages of Genesis. Won't take you 5 min. Talks about the firmament, sun and moon. What's wrong with me? Im hi same as you.


Constantine the great is laughing at you right now. Learn the history of history.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 26, 2018)

I cannot believe how stupid and gullible this crankhead is


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2018)

*Flat Earther saves Coast Guard Cutter from falling off edge of the world*




By Slab Squatthrust

PACIFIC OCEAN — Boatswains Mate 3rd Class Jeremy Kane on Tuesday rescued the Coast Guard Cutter Waesche from dropping off the edge of the Earth about 200 miles off the coast of Hawaii, sources confirmed today.

“After reading my favorite flat earth Instagram  accounts and replacing all the charts in the chart table with my own custom drawn flat earth maps, I knew we’d be safe,” said Kane. “C’mon sheeple! You see the earth is flat because our maps are flat, plus you can see it’s flat when you stand on it. If you read up on all my blogs about the Zetetic Method and the correlation between the Kennedy assassination and the mole on Cindy Crawford’s face, you’ll see how incredibly right I am.”

Kane was believed to be the laughing stock of the Waesche’s navigation team, often referred to as Mr. Illuminati or Tila Tequila. But all doubts of Kane’s conspiracies were countered when the cutter approached what’s known as the Waters Above The Firmament.

The Waesche had been on a routine fisheries patrol when the cutter was thrown off course from the impending doom of falling into the deep abyss of space. That’s when Kane burst into action by pointing out that the invisible floodgates of Sheol were open and they were about to plummet into the void of space. The bridge team quickly altered their course and safely navigated away from impending doom.

“I didn’t believe until I saw it,” said Chief Fred Mills. “I used to think conspiracy theories make dumb people feel smart but now that I just saw the edge of the earth like it was the Niagara Falls, I’m convinced that B.o.B. and Kyrie Irving have been right all along!”

The cutter originally was supposed to eventually administer humanitarian aid to the South Pacific Islands who have been affected by recent Typhoons, but has diverted to find the UFO Hitler landed somewhere in Antarctica.

“We all thought everything Kane said was batshit crazy, but now we’re just following whatever mission he finds on his all knowing conspiracy websites,” said Mills. “We just discovered that all their flu vaccines were causing the crew autism!”


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4101834
> 
> *Flat Earther saves Coast Guard Cutter from falling off edge of the world*
> 
> ...


Antarctica is a ring of ice void of life that contains the oceans. The deeper you travel into the wasteland The conditions worsen. 100
Below zero 200 mph winds protect the domes edge. The satanist are feeling the heat of the FE movement.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 7, 2018)

LMAO


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2018)

Must have missed the sarcasm again. Can’t see how?

Maybe the earth is a cube? Will that make everyone happy?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Must have missed the sarcasm again. Can’t see how?
> 
> Maybe the earth is a cube? Will that make everyone happy?


Dessert- Whipped cream, chocolate syrup, ice cream, sprinkles ect.
Desert- Hot, dry, sand, cactus, scorpions ect.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dessert- Whipped cream, chocolate syrup, ice cream, sprinkles ect.
> Desert- Hot, dry, sand, cactus, scorpions ect.



Thank you for correcting my Itypo. 

What I said is still true. Glad you were smart enough to deduce which spelling and definition I meant.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2018)

How handy that such a mentally handicapped person can spot a common typo.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thank you for correcting my Itypo.
> 
> What I said is still true. Glad you were smart enough to deduce which spelling and definition I meant.





RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dessert- Whipped cream, chocolate syrup, ice cream, sprinkles ect.
> Desert- Hot, dry, sand, cactus, scorpions ect.


If we will be correcting misspelled words the correct abbreviation for et cetera is etc not ect.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 8, 2018)

You accept the reality that has been presented to you and allow the establishment to think and speak for you.  Water is always level yet you think it curves into a 360 degree angle and forms a globe. Perfectly level vs. a 360 curve. That is stupid AF!!! Gravity gravity gravity doesn't even fucking exist you moron @Rrog. Liquids, gases and metals all come in varying degrees of density. You witness density displacement on a daily basis and call it "gravity".


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 8, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> If we will be correcting misspelled words the correct abbreviation for et cetera is etc not ect.


It's a inside joke. Anyone who thinks water forms into a 360 degree globe needs ECT....electro-convulsive therapy. One flew over the cuckoo's nest !!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's a inside joke. Anyone who thinks water forms into a 360 degree globe needs ECT....electro-convulsive therapy. One flew over the cuckoo's nest !!


I see now. You had ect and now you believe the earth is flat and you want others to also subject themselves to ect and fry their brains as well so they will agree with you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I see now. You had ect and now you believe the earth is flat and you want others to also subject themselves to ect and fry their brains as well so they will agree with you.


To deprogram the brain washed.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2018)

This is the dumbest individual.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

Rrog said:


> This is the dumbest individual.



His brain is flat.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2018)

I am shocked at how stupid this all really is. You can see how people like this become homeless. If they can lose their grip on simple reality like this, anything’s possible.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I am shocked at how stupid this all really is. You can see how people like this become homeless. If they can lose their grip on simple reality like this, anything’s possible.



He still has a computer or device and an internet connection. Lol. 

Do the drunken homeless preach about flat earth?

They always just asked me for spare change or a cigarette.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2018)

In the months before they asked you for the spare change, they were debating flat earth horseshit online. Seems like a clear spiral


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

Rrog said:


> In the months before they asked you for the spare change, they were debating flat earth horseshit online. Seems like a clear spiral



Lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You accept the reality that has been presented to you and allow the establishment to think and speak for you.  Water is always level yet you think it curves into a 360 degree angle and forms a globe. Perfectly level vs. a 360 curve. That is stupid AF!!! Gravity gravity gravity doesn't even fucking exist you moron @Rrog. Liquids, gases and metals all come in varying degrees of density. You witness density displacement on a daily basis and call it "gravity".



The problem is, there's a size limit to how big you can build a single mirror and still have it be shaped correctly. Until we start manufacturing mirrors in zero-gravity, we've had two options: cast a single mirror up to the maximum size you can manufacture it -- around 8 meters -- or build a large number of smaller segments and stitch them together.


 Don't tell us, tell those dumbfucks^^^^^, save our nation.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2018)

I love making up science shit as I go, too. More convenient and I always sound smart


----------



## ginjawarrior (Mar 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Must have missed the sarcasm again. Can’t see how?
> 
> Maybe the earth is a cube? Will that make everyone happy?









you dont know the half (quarter of it)



> *
> Americans are actually RETARDED from
> 
> 
> ...


*
http://timecube.2enp.com/

oh yeah its real...*


----------



## zem (Mar 9, 2018)

try dripping drops from a dropper, they form a sphere before they drop off.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 9, 2018)

zem said:


> try dripping drops from a dropper, they form a sphere before they drop off.


I'ts been temporarily disrupted. Once water settles it's flat


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I'ts been temporarily disrupted. Once water settles it's flat



Just about as flat as the curvature of our planet. Looks almost flat. I know you have trouble seeing curves.


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> He still has a computer or device and an internet connection. Lol.
> 
> Do the drunken homeless preach about flat earth?
> 
> They always just asked me for spare change or a cigarette.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

Cx2H said:


>



Uhh.......I stand corrected. 

Is he looking for a job or a date?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2018)

Cx2H said:


>


All kidding aside I seriously feel for people in this situation.
I cannot imagine the hardship they go through.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All kidding aside I seriously feel for people in this situation.
> I cannot imagine the hardship they go through.



It’s ok to kid right?

I just realized he is probably watching porn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2018)

ginjawarrior said:


> you dont know the half (quarter of it)
> 
> 
> *
> ...


can i punch this gene ray guy in the face? numerous times. that's how frustrated i am with this ridiculous shit, and the fucking mental defectives that are trying to spread it. the next person who tries to tell me the earth is flat, is getting knocked the fuck out.
no more tolerating stupidity, no more putting up with willful ignorance. and i'm pretty fucking sick of trolls in general. from now on, all they get is a smack in the gob


----------



## ginjawarrior (Mar 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can i punch this gene ray guy in the face? numerous times. that's how frustrated i am with this ridiculous shit, and the fucking mental defectives that are trying to spread it. the next person who tries to tell me the earth is flat, is getting knocked the fuck out.
> no more tolerating stupidity, no more putting up with willful ignorance. and i'm pretty fucking sick of trolls in general. from now on, all they get is a smack in the gob


you cant punch him he died a few years ago. the website has been reposted for posterity as one of the crazier sites of all time 

he thinks the earth is a cube too











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Cube


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2018)

too bad, that's one guy that needed a punch in the head


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 10, 2018)

Andy Kauffman would appreciate what the flat earthers are doing. Very funny.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Andy Kauffman would appreciate what the flat earthers are doing. Very funny.



You sure he didn’t make it up?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Mar 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad, that's one guy that needed a punch in the head


no.

he/they dont need punching

you cant just beat up the mentally ill just because they are mad/stupid

clear reasonable calm debate is always the only answer you should have


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 10, 2018)

Why all the anger, hatred and contempt? Why the evil tongue? No one has ANY, NONE, NADA, ZILCH proof of a globe earth. Here are just four examples of the math, history and science you ignore. 

1. Navigation on the open ocean with plane trigonometry was used for centuries. (Plane as in flat not spherical) 
2. Polaris is a stationary star and time lapse video shows all the stars rotate around it. A rotating dome perhaps?
3. Gyroscopes prove the earth is motionless and stationary.
4. Making bodies of water curve is impossible in regards to the law of physics.

Final analysis: The masses have been programmed, lack interest, lack intelligence or are in denial when presented with the evidence. The majority take mainstream news media propaganda as gospel. The media tells you exactly what they want you to hear to gain control of your hearts and minds. With that said most folks are focused on making a living, getting laid, stoned, drunk, grilling out, playing video games, fishing, hunting and golfing. Life is good. Hedonism rules. Of course there are many intellectuals who are not fooled but are too pussy to speak out on it out of fear of retribution and ridicule.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2018)

we've created an environment that allows the stupid to survive, and breed more stupid people. we're polluting our own gene pool.
i'm tired of it, and my tolerance is wearing pretty thin. clear reasonable calm debate got us here, i seriously doubt it'll get us out.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 10, 2018)

Everybody knows the earth is NOT flat. The earth is hollow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2018)

exactly, where else would the mole men live?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Why all the anger, hatred and contempt? Why the evil tongue? No one has ANY, NONE, NADA, ZILCH proof of a globe earth. Here are just four examples of the math, history and science you ignore.
> 
> 1. Navigation on the open ocean with plane trigonometry was used for centuries. (Plane as in flat not spherical)
> 2. Polaris is a stationary star and time lapse video shows all the stars rotate around it. A rotating dome perhaps?
> ...



Says you and a tiny group of weird fanatics

1. Navigation like that led to final destinations that were 1000’s of miles off. 

2. Polaris is located far away and almost directly true north of our planet. With time lapse photography we have proven it moves in circles from our perspective. It is not stationary. 

3. Gyroscopes only work because of the rotation of our planet. 

4. Gravity. Whether you want to believe or not.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Says you and a tiny group of weird fanatics
> 
> 1. Navigation like that led to final destinations that were 1000’s of miles off.
> 
> ...


Lie's dude lie's just stop lying


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we've created an environment that allows the stupid to survive, and breed more stupid people. we're polluting our own gene pool.
> i'm tired of it, and my tolerance is wearing pretty thin. clear reasonable calm debate got us here, i seriously doubt it'll get us out.


 Are you the byproduct of the environment that has been dumbed down by flouride, vaccinations, propaganda, indoctrination and chemtrails?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Lie's dude lie's just stop lying


The standard model- that of Newton, Einstein and all the rest, explains the world so much better.

We've moved on from making the mistake of listening to those who choose ignorance and then attempt to foist it off on the rest of us.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 11, 2018)

You are a mad mass of mental illness and conspiracy theories. Just another old man ready to make a video before he dies of stupidity


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Lie's dude lie's just stop lying



I am flabbergasted that you can continue to believe your crap instead of easily research the facts. 

Why would you believe a skewed perspective of the Old Testament written 15000 years ago over common knowledge. It doesn’t even say anything like you interperate it. You were proven wrong by a member who knows the Bible better than you in the first pages here. 

I can prove every thing you are saying is incorrect with just photographs and general scientific principles. And so could a 5th grader. 

Much has been posted in this thread. Even a picture from a pilot at an elevation you deem impossible. 

If you can’t get up to space or get to the “edge” of our world how would you be able to verify your theories? Your faith is not an answer. 

If you need a doctor do you trust modern medicine?

Or do they just rid your failing heart or whatever of ghosts? They used to drill holes in people’s heads to let out their headache. 

We were really dumb before science straightened us out. And we tended to die very young from illnesses and infections that are easily remedied today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2018)

either that ^ or just a mean spirited small minded troll....which is about the same to me


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 11, 2018)

*Neil deGrasse Tyson Disproves The Flat Earth Theory*

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/222790/20180311/neil-degrasse-tyson-disproves-the-flat-earth-theory.htm


----------



## zem (Mar 11, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Are you the byproduct of the environment that has been dumbed down by flouride, vaccinations, propaganda, indoctrination and chemtrails?


umm I actually took a former flat earther to his word and we went to a shore where we looked at a light house far away using my own small telescope and its top was pointing up from the horizon so clearly like an erect dong with all the bottom part hidden behind the horizon. The result of that experiment was to be that either I become a flat earther or he becomes a globe earther. Needless to say that the scene of that light house was enough for him to get back to his senses and he dropped that flat earth nonsense.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 11, 2018)

zem said:


> umm I actually took a former flat earther to his word and we went to a shore where we looked at a light house far away using my own small telescope and its top was pointing up from the horizon so clearly like an erect dong with all the bottom part hidden behind the horizon. The result of that experiment was to be that either I become a flat earther or he becomes a globe earther. Needless to say that the scene of that light house was enough for him to get back to his senses and he dropped that flat earth nonsense.


BULLSHIT....Are you kidding me? Was the erect dong leaning back with the curvature or at a 90 degree angle?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 11, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I am flabbergasted that you can continue to believe your crap instead of easily research the facts.
> 
> Why would you believe a skewed perspective of the Old Testament written 15000 years ago over common knowledge. It doesn’t even say anything like you interperate it. You were proven wrong by a member who knows the Bible better than you in the first pages here.
> 
> ...





MichiganMedGrower said:


> I am flabbergasted that you can continue to believe your crap instead of easily research the facts.
> 
> Why would you believe a skewed perspective of the Old Testament written 15000 years ago over common knowledge. It doesn’t even say anything like you interperate it. You were proven wrong by a member who knows the Bible better than you in the first pages here.
> 
> ...


STFU You don't know the difference between desert and dessert  You are not a Jew and yo moma is stupid and so are you... LMAO !!!!!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 11, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> STFU You don't know the difference between desert and dessert  You are not a Jew and yo moma is stupid and so are you... LMAO !!!!!!


Wow.. are you like 8 years old... I believe this comment really reflects your intellect..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 11, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You are a mad mass of mental illness and conspiracy theories. Just another old man ready to make a video before he dies of stupidity


Conspiracies like satellites, spacewalks and moonwalks?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> STFU You don't know the difference between desert and dessert  You are not a Jew and yo moma is stupid and so are you... LMAO !!!!!!



And you are out of arguments.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 11, 2018)

"Free speech and a failed education system"


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 11, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> "Free speech and a failed education system"



1. The Globetard heliocentric theory depends completely on perpetual motion which has proven to be impossible.

2. A simple gyroscope proves the earth is stationary.

3. Plane trigonometry is STILL used for oceanic navigation in the southern hemisphere because GPS doesn't work there because satellites don't exist LMAO !! IDIOTS 

4. Water always finds it's level and it has to defy the law of physics in order to curve.

5. Density displacement is your ignorant "gravity" garbage. Gravity is a theory, density displacement is reality. SOOOO .

HISTORY, MATH AND SCIENCE !!! I OWNED EVERY IDIOT IN THIS THREAD AGAIN AND AGAIN (SAVAGELY). GAME OVER I WIN


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 11, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 1. The Globetard heliocentric theory depends completely on perpetual motion which has proven to be impossible.
> 
> 2. A simple gyroscope proves the earth is stationary.
> 
> ...


Oh I bet you were a real joy in physics 101.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 11, 2018)

Except that all of what you just said is completely wrong. You keep bringing up the same bullshit non-science.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2018)

Does a wavy water slide defy physics by curving the water on the way down? And isn’t it gravity that powers the whole thing?

Do the mountain bikers in South America I keep contact with not use their gps that they post their routes with? Says “Garmin”. The huge gps satellite company. 

If you can prove the gyroscope thing I’m listening but it still works because of the earths movement. Like a pendulum. 

And I would tear apart your flat earth map but I believe your head might explode. 

Eh, @RetiredGuerilla


----------



## zem (Mar 11, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> BULLSHIT....Are you kidding me? Was the erect dong leaning back with the curvature or at a 90 degree angle?


No I am not kidding you. He was a devout flat earther and changed all that with a simple experiment. I did not notice any angle nor would there be any noticeable angle since I was looking from a straight line and it curves straight behind the ball so it has to appear straight. I am only suggesting that you find yourself a good shoreline where you can look at some far away structures and observe them disappear behind the horizon. Do that for yourself before believing or disbelieving it so strongly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2018)

zem said:


> No I am not kidding you. He was a devout flat earther and changed all that with a simple experiment. I did not notice any angle nor would there be any noticeable angle since I was looking from a straight line and it curves straight behind the ball so it has to appear straight. I am only suggesting that you find yourself a good shoreline where you can look at some far away structures and observe them disappear behind the horizon. Do that for yourself before believing or disbelieving it so strongly.


look back 25 or 30 pages, all of this has been suggested already. i even explained how to do the math to figure out how far away something has to be before you can start seeing it over the horizon, and he got it wrong, twice.....on purpose, i'm pretty sure


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 11, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 1. The Globetard heliocentric theory depends completely on perpetual motion which has proven to be impossible.
> 
> 2. A simple gyroscope proves the earth is stationary.
> 
> ...


Here is your participation ribbon


----------



## Rrog (Mar 12, 2018)

Refuses science and makes up his own. Fucking useless idiot


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Refuses science and makes up his own. Fucking useless idiot


No, not totally useless, every society has high and low limits of what is acceptable, he's just testing the mettle for his agenda. 

Some see Communism as the route to profitability. Most cant see it.

Democracy is expensive.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2018)

we don't live in a democracy. the definition of a democracy is “Government by the people, exercised either directly or through elected representatives”.....that implies that your representatives pay attention to the will of their constituents. they do not. they pay attention to their own agendas and wallets. they act like they care about the same things you do, till they get in office, then they follow their own agenda, while still paying lip service to what the public wants...but somehow the public never gets what they want.....


----------



## deno (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Mar 13, 2018)

No more bullshit flat stories? No more made up math and science? YouTube conspiracy sites all dried up?

Don’t worry. Someone will cut and paste some old video and release it as new proof. You flatheads believe anything (obviously...) and you’ll spoon up this new proof without hesitation. 

You’ll have new pablum soon


----------



## Rrog (Mar 14, 2018)

I see Stephen Hawking died. A shame, since such a super brain never had a chance to interact with Retired Grease and be exposed to the great flatness. Instead, poor Hawking went to his grave still being tricked that the earth is a sphere. What a dumb bastard. If only Retired Grunter had met with him sooner...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2018)

poor Stephen's loss


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 25, 2018)

Well your best hope for proving the flat earth fukery atm was mad Mike Hughes...

"My story really is incredible," Hughes said. "It's got a bunch of story lines — the garage-built thing. I'm an older guy. It's out in the middle of nowhere, *plus the* *Flat Earth. The problem is it brings out all the nuts *also, people questioning everything. It's the downside of all this."

He launched his rocket about this high. . .





Wanted to go to space. 

Cite:
*Self-taught rocket scientist finally blasts off into California sky*
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/self-taught-rocket-scientist-finally-blasts-california-sky-n859801


----------



## Rrog (Mar 25, 2018)

What a waste of flesh this guy is


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 25, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> No, not totally useless, every society has high and low limits of what is acceptable, he's just testing the mettle for his agenda.
> 
> Some see Communism as the route to profitability. Most cant see it.
> 
> Democracy is expensive.


most cant see it because it doesnt exist.

if you think communism is better than wut we got, just move to ussr, and all your problems are solved.

or better yet, just move to canada. 

You know what Americans who moved to canada say after 12 months up there, or anywhere but America, I MISS MY HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

America is your home, if you dont like it here anymore, just leave, we are not changing to socialism, not even close, in fact we are moving in the opposite direction, more and bigger capitalism, have you checked the election results?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> most cant see it because it doesnt exist.
> 
> if you think communism is better than wut we got, just move to ussr, and all your problems are solved.
> 
> ...


Have you checked the political affiliation of the Commerce Nirvana? They just announced life long security of the status-quot.

Come on Comrade you can do better than this. 
Don't be like Exxon and ignore the voice of American sanctions.

Keep in mind we spent 4000 US lives, trillions of dollars in order to insure $2 oil to China.

Why do you like being fucked in the ass?


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm just comparing it to the rest of the world. The opportunities are unlimited here, FOR ALL WHO CARE TO TRY TO SUCCEED.

Elsewhere, not so much. Like I sed, go live somewhere else, then come back and talk to us about how this place sucks.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> I'm just comparing it to the rest of the world. The opportunities are unlimited here, FOR ALL WHO CARE TO TRY TO SUCCEED.
> 
> Elsewhere, not so much. Like I sed, go live somewhere else, then come back and talk to us about how this place sucks.


A round Earth "America" is experiencing Global Warming and rising Oceans.
When should the profits be used to burn a hole in the arctic wall of "Flat Earth" to limit flooding?


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 25, 2018)

Perfection and utopia do not exist, they are just books we read in college. Our impact on Mother Earth is undeniable, and irreversable. Making the most of life, and enhancing someone else's is what its all about to me.

Do your part, recycle, do volunteer cleanups, protect the whales, educate people, picket against China and their refusal to install catalytic converters on their vehicles, and the millions of other abuses going on over there.

But dont go around hating on good 'ol US of A. It's your home, and haven, love it or leave it, or maybe run for office, to help us all turn this thing around.

Be good to each other


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2018)

communism and socialism are both good ideas, that will NEVER succeed. in order for communism and socialism to succeed, the people involved in it need to hold the ideals dear, and be willing to sacrifice for it. not only are they not willing to sacrifice for it, a lot of them will subvert the system, stealing, taking bribes, manipulating the rules...
capitalism accounts for most of that. in a communist country, where everyone is already assigned jobs, what kind of labor pool is there to draw from? in a capitalist country, if someone isn't doing their job, they get fired and there is a pool of people to replace them from. in a captitalist country, if you catch an employ stealing, you fire them, and maybe press charges, if it was serious enough. what are your options in a communist country? shoot them? you can't fire them, everyone has to pull together or your whole ideology falls apart, and everyone should already have a good productive position to fill, so who are you going to replace them with?
People are the biggest problem facing any political ideology. seems to me that capitalism deals with that issue better than most of the other systems. capitalism uses people's natures, communism fights against people's natures.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 26, 2018)

So shit-for-brains flat earth rocket boy launched himself up. He manned up, as he put it. He didn’t brain up - clearly. But that’s ok. 

He hurt his back. No doubt he hit some lid on this Tupperware plate we call earth on his way up. NASA is laughing. “Look - he tried to leave and hit the cosmic lid...  hahaha.” They’ve known about this lid all along of course. This is just fun for them. 

Like with Elon Musk. That’s all bullshit and fake news feeds and lots of fake fakery. 

Live long and flat, motherfuckers


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 26, 2018)

Rrog said:


> So shit-for-brains flat earth rocket boy launched himself up. He manned up, as he put it. He didn’t brain up - clearly. But that’s ok.
> 
> He hurt his back. No doubt he hit some lid on this Tupperware plate we call earth on his way up. NASA is laughing. “Look - he tried to leave and hit the cosmic lid... hahaha.” They’ve known about this lid all along of course. This is just fun for them.
> 
> ...


Lol yah and did you see how high he got lmao


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 26, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> Lol yah and did you see how high he got lmao


1837ft less than the 4th tallest building. He did say he's running for governor now...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> 1837ft less than the 4th tallest building. He did say he's running for governor now...


He'd probably have a good chance in Ca.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 27, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> 1837ft less than the 4th tallest building. He did say he's running for governor now...


Lol yah it’s ridiculous.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2018)

Was thinking about poor ol Stephen Hawking. Interesting that there’s no smart people chiming in about a flat earth. Clearly all of the earths smartest are fooled. Why is it only the dumbest and most foolish among us maintain this belief? Why are the least intelligent the only ones to see the all of this?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2018)

because.....they're the least intelligent....you answered your own question...


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2018)

Or maybe - a normal intellect blocks reality. Lower intelligence (or complete lack thereof) allows reality to flow in. Unseen by the rest of us poor fucks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2018)

i guess it's possible, they say god saves the stupid....i could never understand why, but he must, or they'd never live to breed


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2018)

Hmmm. I think we’re onto something


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 28, 2018)

Lmao!! Where's retarded gorilla at.. I'm sure he has some priceless gems to spew it he's shit hole..


----------



## Rrog (Mar 29, 2018)

He’s making a presentation at Princeton.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 29, 2018)

Rrog said:


> He’s making a presentation at Princeton.


lol


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 29, 2018)

Most highly intelligent people lack backbone to face intense ridicule. They just want a non-confrontational peaceful existence so they toe the company line. The deceivers are the immensely powerful military industrial complex. If a high profile and respected person speaks out they face intense scrutiny and questioning of their beliefs like NBA superstar Kyrie Irving has. The team owner obviously told him to STFU about flat earth. Death threats and public ridicule awaits anyone of high profile who speaks out against the globe earth model. Believing in phony moon landings from 45 years ago is ignorance and stupidity at its finest. I mean isn't NASA the basis for your globe earth model you so rigidly adhere to? Their photographs have been proven fakes by computer analysis. Look at the apollo 11 photos it's so fake and stupid looking its a fucking joke...


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 30, 2018)

Lol...


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> Perfection and utopia do not exist, they are just books we read in college. Our impact on Mother Earth is undeniable, and irreversable. Making the most of life, and enhancing someone else's is what its all about to me.
> 
> Do your part, recycle, do volunteer cleanups, protect the whales, educate people, picket against China and their refusal to install catalytic converters on their vehicles, and the millions of other abuses going on over there.
> 
> ...


China is the world leader in electric vehicle sales.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_car_use_by_country


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2018)

Rrog said:


> So shit-for-brains flat earth rocket boy launched himself up. He manned up, as he put it. He didn’t brain up - clearly. But that’s ok.
> 
> He hurt his back. No doubt he hit some lid on this Tupperware plate we call earth on his way up. NASA is laughing. “Look - he tried to leave and hit the cosmic lid... hahaha.” They’ve known about this lid all along of course. This is just fun for them.
> 
> ...


Tesla's stock is even now falling back to earth, dragged down by the gravity of unkept promises.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess it's possible, they say god saves the stupid....i could never understand why, but he must, or they'd never live to breed


There are exceptions.

And insurance companies.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Most highly intelligent people lack backbone to face intense ridicule. They just want a non-confrontational peaceful existence so they toe the company line. The deceivers are the immensely powerful military industrial complex. If a high profile and respected person speaks out they face intense scrutiny and questioning of their beliefs like NBA superstar Kyrie Irving has. The team owner obviously told him to STFU about flat earth. Death threats and public ridicule awaits anyone of high profile who speaks out against the globe earth model. Believing in phony moon landings from 45 years ago is ignorance and stupidity at its finest. I mean isn't NASA the basis for your globe earth model you so rigidly adhere to? Their photographs have been proven fakes by computer analysis. Look at the apollo 11 photos it's so fake and stupid looking its a fucking joke...


Steven Hawking was one of the smartest AND courageous people to ever grace our world.

His mind was all he could control after ALS took hold and look what he did with it.

Many if not most of our kind's smartest had to deal with incredible adversity from an expected source; the fear and hatred of the mediocre.

This thread is proof enough of that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Most highly intelligent people lack backbone to face intense ridicule. They just want a non-confrontational peaceful existence so they toe the company line. The deceivers are the immensely powerful military industrial complex. If a high profile and respected person speaks out they face intense scrutiny and questioning of their beliefs like NBA superstar Kyrie Irving has. The team owner obviously told him to STFU about flat earth. Death threats and public ridicule awaits anyone of high profile who speaks out against the globe earth model. Believing in phony moon landings from 45 years ago is ignorance and stupidity at its finest. I mean isn't NASA the basis for your globe earth model you so rigidly adhere to? Their photographs have been proven fakes by computer analysis. Look at the apollo 11 photos it's so fake and stupid looking its a fucking joke...


how would you know what highly intelligent people lack?
how would you know what they want?
i doubt the death threats, but i encourage the public ridicule.
believing that an entire world has believed the same hoax for half a century is saner than believing that 1 % of the world sees the truth and the rest of the world are blind idiots?
their photographs have never been proven false by anyone reputable or believable.
and never will be, because they aren't false.
there is a fucking joke around here, but it isn't nasa


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 31, 2018)

If you wish to seek truth and higher knowledge out of love to combat your hatred I will divulge a thousands year old practice that is taboo to western culture. It's a key to unlock the far recesses of your mind that have been imprisoned by external and internal forces of evil from living under a satanic regime. Learn the art of practicing Shivambu Shastra ....knowledge is power.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## gwheels (Apr 3, 2018)

I thought flatearthers were a joke and then i saw it on TV. America...wow you guys have some citizens that make me say WHAT?????


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2018)

No society is immune regardless of where you live.

https://www.facebook.com/OfficialFlatEarthCanada/
http://www.flat-earther.co.uk/

Etc...


----------



## gwheels (Apr 3, 2018)

I think we shipped them to the USA. But you may be right. Stupid is as stupid does and such

The flat earth society of Canada is 1 guy in his moms basement. So that does not really count. It is not a movement unless he has a dump and then i would count it.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 3, 2018)

Do you know what plane trigonometry is? Math. It's all the proof you need the oceans are flat. It's how ships navigated the open ocean for years. Math does not lie. It's concrete proof the globe is a lie. Simple as that. I will refrain from insults and name calling.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Do you know what plane trigonometry is? Math. It's all the proof you need the oceans are flat. It's how ships navigated the open ocean for years. Math does not lie. It's concrete proof the globe is a lie. Simple as that.



More than a few here with experience have proven you wrong about this. The math used with the Sexton is how they navigate a globe. Flat would only require a map and compass. 

But you reverse many facts to keep preaching this stuff.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 3, 2018)

The earth is round. How can you actually believe otherwise. Have you ever been to sea? I fished blue tuna on the high sea. Mackerel and Herring and Cod and Halibut as well. The earth is round. The horizon is limited by the curvature of the earth.
Excuse me for betraying my age but are all flat earthers mentally retarded or something ?

The device used for navigation is a sextant. They had to use it because of the curvature of the earth. As in how the hell would you find your way without the general idea the stars hold their place longer. the constellations are slow to allign

My uncle taught me how to use a sextant while fishing about 100 miles out. It was one of those moments trapped in time and space for me. I digress but it was our ancestry passed down to me. The reason you need it is because the earth is round.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 3, 2018)

Keep spreading lies about plane trig and navigation. Your choice. Enjoy the carpet fiber buds.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 3, 2018)

gwheels said:


> The earth is round. How can you actually believe otherwise. Have you ever been to sea? I fished blue tuna on the high sea. Mackerel and Herring and Cod and Halibut as well. The earth is round. The horizon is limited by the curvature of the earth.
> Excuse me for betraying my age but are all flat earthers mentally retarded or something ?
> 
> The device used for navigation is a sextant. They had to use it because of the curvature of the earth. As in how the hell would you find your way without the general idea the stars hold their place longer. the constellations are slow to allign
> ...


Ships don't disappear over the horizon. It's called vanishing point. Grab a telescope. You can bring the ENTIRE ship back into view. Not partially. It's called a horizon because its horizontal. Lol


----------



## gwheels (Apr 3, 2018)

OMG until it actually goes over the horizon. Are you for real? the earth is a sphere. The planets rotate around the sun or do you believe that is not true as well? 

Maybe God made a giant waffle cooker and every now and then we flip on our axis. The axis has to pivot on a spherical shape to make it work as well.

Were you home schooled in a weird religious colony?

This is quite possibly the dumbest thing since UncleBucks last thread (sorry i couldnt resist)


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Keep spreading lies about plane trig and navigation. Your choice. Enjoy the carpet fiber buds.



If you want to comment to a specific member hit the reply button or use @User Name. 

And you repeating nonsense like the assholes in politics makes you seem dumber than I think you actually are.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

gwheels said:


> OMG until it actually goes over the horizon. Are you for real? the earth is a sphere. The planets rotate around the sun or do you believe that is not true as well?
> 
> Were you home schooled in a weird religious colony?
> 
> This is quite possibly the dumbest thing since UncleBucks last thread (sorry i couldnt resist)



Sorry. @UncleBuck last thread is even more ignorant than flat earth theory.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe they are the same person ? The weird flatearther is uncle buck. I blocked unclebuck. I feel lighter of being as a result

But race and everyting can have different views. To believe the earth is flat is quite possibly the dumbest thing I have ever heard. We have travelled around the earth in planes. I have flown 250 times. To imply then flip around on the way to Shanghai is really stupid.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

gwheels said:


> Maybe they are the same person ? The weird flatearther is uncle buck. I blocked unclebuck. I feel lighter of being as a result
> 
> But race and everyting can have different views. To believe the earth is flat is quite possibly the dumbest thing I have ever heard. We have travelled around the earth in planes. I have flown 250 times. To imply then flip around on the way to Shanghai is really stupid.



I was exaggerating about bucks ignorance. It’s almost as bad as flat earth theory. Lol.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 3, 2018)

gwheels said:


> The earth is round. How can you actually believe otherwise. Have you ever been to sea? I fished blue tuna on the high sea. Mackerel and Herring and Cod and Halibut as well. The earth is round. The horizon is limited by the curvature of the earth.
> Excuse me for betraying my age but are all flat earthers mentally retarded or something ?
> 
> The device used for navigation is a sextant. They had to use it because of the curvature of the earth. As in how the hell would you find your way without the general idea the stars hold their place longer. the constellations are slow to allign
> ...


The sextant is used for measuring distances between two visible objects. You are trying to sound like you know what you are talking about. Any more insults?


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 3, 2018)

@gwheels just laugh at @RetardedGuerilla like the rest of us do. You beating a dead horse with all your 'Science' talk. He doesn't believe in science.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 3, 2018)

Well what I meant was have you actually flown. Have you actually went to sea. All of the stupid should vanish when faced with reality. But I will heed your worthy wordage. He says retardedguerilla. Who am i to judge.

The earth is round MOFO


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2018)

if you go back and read some of this thread, you'll see that we've tried all the arguments, all the facts, all the common sense that we could. we've taken every step that a reasonable person could be expected to take. we've taken steps that unreasonable people would take. i even suggested extermination at one point. this individual is either a hopeless moronic fuckface idiot, or a fucking troll that's getting so fat from the cookies we feed him that he won't have to come out from under his bridge till next year.
either way, the best thing we can do is ignore him and quit giving him what he wants, which is attention.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I was exaggerating about bucks ignorance. It’s almost as bad as flat earth theory. Lol.


WWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> WWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Don’t cry little Bucky. You dug your own ditch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4116198



You just tried this in another thread. I answered another poster. You only show your troll post. 

Poorbeatenupunclesuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

talk more about how i hate whites now, just like a million klantards before you have


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> talk more about how i hate whites now, just like a million klantards before you have



I’m pretty sure your anxiety disorder has you hating everyone in defense of your actual self hate. 

All of the crap you are upset with me about you started. And just keep manipulating and lying. Too bad for you. you do it at a 5th grade level.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I’m pretty sure your anxiety disorder has you hating everyone in defense of your actual self hate.
> 
> All of the crap you are upset with me about you started. And just keep manipulating and lying. Too bad for you. you do it at a 5th grade level.


you said i specifically "hate whites", a claim i've only ever seen white supremacists and klansmen make.

you don't want to talk about that anymore, methiganklanman?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you said i specifically "hate whites", a claim i've only ever seen white supremacists and klansmen make.
> 
> you don't want to talk about that anymore, methiganklanman?



I called you a fake Jew just to make you cry too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I called you a fake Jew just to make you cry too.


"i was just trolling when i said all those things white power losers say. i'm trolling you with my meth addiction too"


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "i was just trolling when i said all those things white power losers say. i'm trolling you with my meth addiction too"



All you do here is troll.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 3, 2018)

gwheels said:


> Well what I meant was have you actually flown. Have you actually went to sea. All of the stupid should vanish when faced with reality. But I will heed your worthy wordage. He says retardedguerilla. Who am i to judge.
> 
> The earth is round MOFO


I can't even get him to go outside at 4-5am to observe satellites flying overhead. And so you know he thinks rockets don't go into space or orbit either...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> All you do here is troll.


all you do is meth


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 3, 2018)

You guys argue in every thread...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> You guys argue in every thread...



Actually buck casts lies and insults and I defend myself and he can’t stop for a year now. 

I work at home. I can check my phone and respond to his crap pretty easily.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> all you do is meth



Not for over 30 years. And 20 for coke. Thanks for congratulating me on my beating such a horrible addiction.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Not for over 30 years. And 20 for coke. Thanks for congratulating me on my beating such a horrible addiction.


then you're staying up until 4 am every morning being bipolar?

seems more like meth to me


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> then you're staying up until 4 am every morning being bipolar?
> 
> seems more like meth to me



I have always been a night owl. I have a congenital illness that wakes me up often. Since I work at night at home. I can nap during the day if I need to. 

What’s your excuse. You say you run a company. You obviously don’t.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought you said it took you until 4 am to water your plants before
> 
> you meth addicts never were that good at keeping your lies straight



No. As usual you said that. 

I said I may or may not be doing all the other tasks that running a successful perpetual garden requires including trimming all night sometimes. 

And it’s drunks like you with the memory problems.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No. As usual you said that.
> 
> I said I may or may not be doing all the other tasks that running a successful perpetual garden requires including trimming all night sometimes.
> 
> And it’s drunks like you with the memory problems.


so you're up until 4 am every single night because you occasionally have to trim?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're up until 4 am every single night because you occasionally have to trim?



Do you have a serious learning disability? 

I know you took the laziest shittiest approach to growing our wonderful cultivar but serious quality Growers have a lot of work to do. 

You are having a nervous breakdown and already may have got yourself banned for insighting violence. 

When do you care how bad you look?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Do you have a serious learning disability?
> 
> I know you took the laziest shittiest approach to growing our wonderful cultivar but serious quality Growers have a lot of work to do.
> 
> ...


a batch of 50 clones takes an hour, tops

pruning a veg room might take an hour to do 30 plants

transplants take 5-10 minutes a piece for a large up-pot

watering might take 10-15 minutes for a large room done manually

what is keeping you up until 4 am every night? bipolar or meth?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> a batch of 50 clones takes an hour, tops
> 
> pruning a veg room might take an hour to do 30 plants
> 
> ...



I do it all perpetually with a debilitating illness you dummy. I take my time and spread out the work. I also take care of and mix fertilizer for each plant individually as they are all in different stages of growth and require different care. I also continually clean everything as I can not break down rooms after harvest. 

I still have not had a pest infestation. I saw a few gnats once. My room was too crowded at the time and I never saw any after that. You have to make some bad mistakes to get an indoor pest infestation. 

My flowers are requested all over the country now. Even where you live. Shame I have to keep plant and usable product on hand counts. And that shipping pot is illegal.

You couldn’t do it anyway. You admitted you failed and quit. And you were simply monocropping in a Greenhouse. 

Your drying room pic is a perfect example of what not to do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I do it all perpetually with a debilitating illness you dummy. I take my time and spread out the work. I also take care of and mix fertilizer for each plant individually as they are all in different stages of growth and require different care. I also continually clean everything as I can not break down rooms after harvest.
> 
> I still have not had a pest infestation. I saw a few gnats once. My room was too crowded at the time and I never saw any after that. You have to make some bad mistakes to get an indoor pest infestation.
> 
> ...


so now mixing fertilizers, which takes all of 2 minutes, is what keeps you up to 4 am?

jesus buddy

what are you even running, 2400 watts? none of that takes up to 4 am


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so now mixing fertilizers, which takes all of 2 minutes, is what keeps you up to 4 am?
> 
> jesus buddy
> 
> what are you even running, 2400 watts? none of that takes up to 4 am



Asked and answered many times now. 

If you suffered from my illness you would be crying in bed. And not drunk. The alcohol makes it much worse. 

You certainly would not have figured out a career and bought a house yourself. You are a kept healthy young man who has serious anxiety and addiction problems. 

I have been ok’d for permanent disability for almost 20 years now. I worked my career and even tried a new one for the first 10 and worked for myself in different jobs for 5 more and now perpetually garden our beloved plant until I can’t. 

Shame you are scraping bottom here. It is only the internet. Try to calm down.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Asked and answered many times now.
> 
> If you suffered from my illness you would be crying in bed. And not drunk. The alcohol makes it much worse.
> 
> ...


so it's only 1800 watts then? and you want everyone to believe it takes you until 4 am every night to mix fertilizers?


----------



## gb123 (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> a batch of 50 clones takes an hour, tops


You're fired


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so it's only 1800 watts then? and you want everyone to believe it takes you until 4 am every night to mix fertilizers?



No you want everyone to believe your negative bullshit about me. 

I have been given permission to sit around disabled and collect my earned social security. I choose to keep earning. 

What’s your excuse?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No you want everyone to believe your negative bullshit about me.
> 
> I have been given permission to sit around disabled and collect my earned social security. I choose to keep earning.
> 
> What’s your excuse?


so, 1200 watts?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so, 1200 watts?



You are really feeling bad about yourself at this point. I’m sorry I hurt you so bad.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> None of you have proof of a Globe Earth it's just what you been indoctrinated with.


Sure we do. We figured that shit out thousands of years ago: Eratosthenes of Cyrene.
We proved it over 500 years ago: Magellan
People are still using elements of the same geographic coordinate system developed by ancient Greeks to circumnavigate the globe to this very day: http://www.dw.com/en/french-sailor-thomas-coville-sets-new-record-for-solo-sailing-circumnavigation/a-36908817

In the 80's, nobody would have been able to convince me that 30 years later morons would be using the internet to try and convince other morons that the planet was flat and not round.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> In the 80's, nobody would have been able to convince me that 30 years later morons would be using the internet to try and convince other morons that the planet was flat and not round.


same shit as people like you trying to convince us that trump had the bigger inauguration really


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 4, 2018)

Unclefuck is a racist pedo.. everybody knows it..lol..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> All you do here is troll.


This might be too much truth in a flat Earth thread.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> This might be too much truth in a flat Earth thread.


Lol..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> This might be too much truth in a flat Earth thread.


Wait a minute! Trolls could be aliens!

Oh wait....... still wrong thread.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Wait a minute! Trolls could be aliens!
> 
> Oh wait....... still wrong thread.


But is it an illegal alien?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> But is it an illegal alien?



Man I have been trying to avoid making that joke for pages.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 13, 2018)

If the oceans curved 8 inches per mile squared then Navy radar would have a very limited range. Radar waves DO NOT penetrate water. Globetards. If the oceans curved how would laser sights work? Globetards. If the oceans curved you would not be able to see lighthouses 40-50 miles out at sea. Globetards. Believing in oceans curving into a 360 degree angle is so fucking stupid and ignorant it puts me at a loss for words. Density and buoyancy controls our realm. Liquids, gases and metals all abide by the same law of physics and make up the earth. Gravity is a theory NOT LAW . The earth does not tilt 23.4 degrees off vertical on a axis making it 66.6 degrees off horizontal.  GET IT? Meh ...probably never will in that case fuck it  burn in hell Globetards.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If the oceans curved 8 inches per mile squared then Navy radar would have a very limited range. Radar waves DO NOT penetrate water. Globetards. If the oceans curved how would laser sights work? Globetards. If the oceans curved you would not be able to see lighthouses 40-50 miles out at sea. Globetards. Believing in oceans curving into a 360 degree angle is so fucking stupid and ignorant it puts me at a loss for words. Density and buoyancy controls our realm. Liquids, gases and metals all abide by the same law of physics and make up the earth. Gravity is a theory NOT LAW . The earth does not tilt 23.4 degrees off vertical on a axis making it 66.6 degrees off horizontal.  GET IT?


How do we open the vent on your terrarium?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 13, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> How do we open the vent on your terrarium?


Shivambu Shastra. seek and you shall find. It's our realm my brother. Not mine.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 13, 2018)

What a fucking idiot


----------



## Rrog (Apr 13, 2018)

Here’s another one http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/13/sheriff-linked-to-sandy-hook-conspiracy-theory-apologizes-for-leaked-nude-photo.html


----------



## Rrog (Apr 17, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/alex-jones-infowars-sued-sandy-hook-parents-defamation-lawsuits-n866661

I have a feeling many flat earthers also believe these shootings are staged...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/alex-jones-infowars-sued-sandy-hook-parents-defamation-lawsuits-n866661
> 
> I have a feeling many flat earthers also believe these shootings are staged...


But remember the Maine!
But WMD in Iraq!

There are plenty of lies perpetrated on the American people without having to resort to silly conspiracy theories to explain world.

They're not hard to spot; just follow the money.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 18, 2018)

So ships disappear over the curvizon? If there is a curvizon then how do periscopes work? Does radar pass through the wall of water known as the curvizon? Do we see lighthouses over the curvizon because of atmospheric refraction? Do laser beams curve over the curvizon? Why do they call it horizon when it's a curvizon? Look out its the curvizontal Globetards. It's moronic as hell to believe in water curving into a 360 degree globe. LMAO !


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 18, 2018)

Water isn’t flat. It is made up of countless round drops all can be independent or connected and flowing. But anyone with a microscope can see the separate drops. 

It all lays relatively flat or read slightly curved as it is attracted to the planet we live on because of gravity. 

Not sure where this flat water you speak of exists @RetiredGuerilla. Water takes the shape it lays in.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 18, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Water isn’t flat. It is made up of countless round drops all can be independent or connected and flowing. But anyone with a microscope can see the separate drops.
> 
> It all lays relatively flat or read slightly curved as it is attracted to the planet we live on because of gravity.
> 
> Not sure where this flat water you speak of exists @RetiredGuerilla. Water takes the shape it lays in.


So the water lays in the globe? LMAO mmmmk Or does it defy the laws of physics and lay around the globe? Gravity is a theory not a law. The lies you wish to live will always be just over the curvizon. Globetard


----------



## Rrog (Apr 18, 2018)

Funny - he’s the one without basic comprehension and labels others as unaware. Classic mental illness


----------



## randomgrow51 (Apr 18, 2018)

the earth is flat or 300 times bigger then what they tell us.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Funny - he’s the one without basic comprehension and labels others as unaware. Classic mental illness


If water curved then the carpenters leveler wouldn't work and your moms house would be crooked. Her basement makes good living quarters for you because water is flat and the carpenters leveler stayed true.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 18, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So the water lays in the globe? LMAO mmmmk Or does it defy the laws of physics and lay around the globe? Gravity is a theory not a law. The lies you wish to live will always be just over the curvizon. Globetard



It’s too easy. No one who knows they are 100% correct needs to argue so hard. 

You are the one with the theories. Are you as sure you are smarter than everyone else as you are sure the earth is not round?

We have all easily shown evidence it is well, because it is. You have offered nothing that even makes sense. And some of the least credible YouTube vids out there. 

But I am impressed with your staying power. Religious fanatics have that quality too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2018)

randomgrow51 said:


> the earth is flat or 300 times bigger then what they tell us.


You toked up before your morning run, same thing happens to me.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 18, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It’s too easy. No one who knows they are 100% correct needs to argue so hard.
> 
> You are the one with the theories. Are you as sure you are smarter than everyone else as you are sure the earth is not round?
> 
> ...


I simply present facts about the behavior of water. Facts backed by the laws of physics. Gravity is not a law but merely a theory. Look it up for yourself. Yes I am a brilliant individual. A genius in every sense of the word and you are a mere underling. I'm offering you the opportunity at enlightenment. Be thankful I chose to drop knowledge where I did so you could be graced with it. I have lifted the veil to expose the lies but you are blinded by years of psychological operations from television and indoctrination of the public school system. You are at a cross roads Med. The truth taste good when the belly is full of lies.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 18, 2018)

You do not present facts, you twisted nitwit. You present stupidity. You are simply part of a club of other idiots. Funny how no smart people never come forward. All of the smart scientists are fooled


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You do not present facts, you twisted nitwit. You present stupidity. You are simply part of a club of other idiots. Funny how no smart people never come forward. All of the smart scientists are fooled


Stupidity? Like moon walks and water curving into a circle? Mmmmm k


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 18, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I simply present facts about the behavior of water. Facts backed by the laws of physics. Gravity is not a law but merely a theory. Look it up for yourself. Yes I am a brilliant individual. A genius in every sense of the word and you are a mere underling. I'm offering you the opportunity at enlightenment. Be thankful I chose to drop knowledge where I did so you could be graced with it. I have lifted the veil to expose the lies but you are blinded by years of psychological operations from television and indoctrination of the public school system. You are at a cross roads Med. The truth taste good when the belly is full of lies.



Yeah ok. I’m supposed to feel enlightened? I have even had to correct you on your own bible references. 

If 3 people in the room call you an elephant......


----------



## Rrog (Apr 18, 2018)

Let’s not lose track of the fact that this is a textbook, bonafide mental illness. We can joke and poke, and that’s sure easy and fun, but the dude needs help. This affliction keeps him at arms length to a lot of people, so he socializes online with others of like affliction. It’s sad when people are ostracized because of their disability. That’s what this is. A mental disability. Truth


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Let’s not lose track of the fact that this is a textbook, bonafide mental illness. We can joke and poke, and that’s sure easy and fun, but the dude needs help. This affliction keeps him at arms length to a lot of people, so he socializes online with others of like affliction. It’s sad when people are ostracized because of their disability. That’s what this is. A mental disability. Truth


I will dumb down my advanced vocabulary and talk to you in lay men's terms. Ain't nobody mentally ill bish, who Eva be believen dis bullshit is crazy fo real. NASA aint Ben to no moon. You got hustled dawg str8 up out ya money. Water can't be curvin shits impossible. Aint no damn cosmic riot goin on. That shit be right on time airy day. Imma pray fer ya do know what I'm talkin bout no what I mean no wat I'm sayin?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I will dumb down my advanced vocabulary and talk to you in lay men's terms. Ain't nobody mentally ill bish, who Eva be believen dis bullshit is crazy fo real. NASA aint Ben to no moon. You got hustled dawg str8 up out ya money. Water can't be curvin shits impossible. Aint no damn cosmic riot goin on. That shit be right on time airy day. Imma pray fer ya do know what I'm talkin bout no what I mean no wat I'm sayin?


Where we born late or are you from the future?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 18, 2018)

Water conforming to a ball spinning 1,000 mph. LMAO ! You heliocentric numbskulls are having ancient, pagan sun worship imposed on you. Its under authority and you submit unknowingly. It's like livestock being herded for slaughter. Wake up sheeple.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 18, 2018)

No smart people believe you, so there’s that. You need mental health support, dude


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Apr 18, 2018)

Fake news!


----------



## Farmer.J (Apr 18, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Water isn’t flat. It is made up of countless round drops all can be independent or connected and flowing. But anyone with a microscope can see the separate drops.
> 
> It all lays relatively flat or read slightly curved as it is attracted to the planet we live on because of gravity.
> 
> Not sure where this flat water you speak of exists @RetiredGuerilla. Water takes the shape it lays in.


Oh hell, please don't try to explain what a wetting agent is to him. His head may explode hard enough to crack the firmament.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> Oh hell, please don't try to explain what a wetting agent is to him. His head may explode hard enough to crack the firmament.


It's the lack of Sheer Resistance that causes the earth to be flat. lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 18, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I will dumb down my advanced vocabulary and talk to you in lay men's terms. Ain't nobody mentally ill bish, who Eva be believen dis bullshit is crazy fo real. NASA aint Ben to no moon. You got hustled dawg str8 up out ya money. Water can't be curvin shits impossible. Aint no damn cosmic riot goin on. That shit be right on time airy day. Imma pray fer ya do know what I'm talkin bout no what I mean no wat I'm sayin?


I got lost on the first sentence,, could you dumb it down some more please.. ?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 18, 2018)

I can't believe the guerilla is still at it, I thought his doctors would have changed his meds by now...


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 18, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Water isn’t flat. It is made up of countless round drops all can be independent or connected and flowing. But anyone with a microscope can see the separate drops.
> 
> It all lays relatively flat or read slightly curved as it is attracted to the planet we live on because of gravity.
> 
> Not sure where this flat water you speak of exists @RetiredGuerilla. Water takes the shape it lays in.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 18, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


>



Nice! Rare round droplets of water held to a leaf by mysterious force called gravity. 

Who would have thought?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 18, 2018)

This can't be...Looks as though gravity is about to work on this round water droplet


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 18, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> This can't be...Looks as though gravity is about to work on this round water droplet



Wait a minute!

Does that resemble an upside down, um I don’t know how to say this. You know a, uhhh.......









.............an upside down dome?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 18, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Wait a minute!
> 
> Does that resemble an upside down, um I don’t know how to say this. You know a, uhhh.......
> 
> ...


lmao.. I'm stymied.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 18, 2018)

https://www.leafly.com/products/details/topleaf-canada-snow-globe-indica-hybrid-organic-bc-weed-co


Im getting worried.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4124189


The underside of the droplet conforms to the surface and is flat. Comparing a droplet of mist to the worlds ocean shows how desperately you are clinging to the silly globe earth model. The natural physics of standing water is that its surface will ALWAYS be flat . Under the globe earth model rivers must flow uphill. The Amazon, Nile, Mississippi etc. flow for hundreds of miles so at some point on a globe they must flow uphill. Rivers flowing uphill LMAO !! Globetards


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The underside of the droplet conforms to the surface and is flat. Comparing a droplet of mist to the worlds ocean shows how desperately you are clinging to the silly globe earth model. The natural physics of standing water is that its surface will ALWAYS be flat . Under the globe earth model rivers must flow uphill. The Amazon, Nile, Mississippi etc. flow for hundreds of miles so at some point on a globe they must flow uphill. Rivers flowing uphill LMAO !! Globetards



Why must rivers flow uphill?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 19, 2018)

Lol !! If the rivers flow across the surface of your "globe" then they must flow up hill. Your globe is round right? Globetards


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Lol !! If the rivers flow across the surface of your "globe" then they must flow up hill. Your globe is round right? Globetards



You mean you think they must flow “up globe”?

All your arguments require you to believe we think our round earth is just convex and still under glass. 

I do know a spot up in Leadville high in the mountains that looks like you are standing on top of a huge ball.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You mean you think they must flow “up globe”?
> 
> All your arguments require you to believe we think our round earth is just convex and still under glass.
> 
> I do know a spot up in Leadville high in the mountains that looks like you are standing on top of a huge ball.


Resorting to lies Med? The horizon always rises to eye level. Huge ball my ass. Space flights, oceans curving, CGI photoshopped blue marble earth and rivers flowing uphill. Only for the very stupid. Only the mentally handicapped would subscribe to such lunacy. I have serious reservations its denial. It's either a handicap or a mental illness.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 19, 2018)

More bullshit to fit your square peg into the round hole.

No one of intelligence agrees with you. This is a clue for you

The world‘s smartest know you’re a kook in need of meds


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Resorting to lies Med? The horizon always rises to eye level. Huge ball my ass. Space flights, oceans curving, CGI photoshopped blue marble earth and rivers flowing uphill. Only for the very stupid. Only the mentally handicapped would subscribe to such lunacy. I have serious reservations its denial. It's either a handicap or a mental illness.



No need to be upset. I paddle rivers frequently and I notice that the current tends to follow the elevation down. Sometimes it’s fast and steep enough we don’t even need to paddle. 

Why is that?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 19, 2018)

"As the great rivers of the earth flow across the globe that means they are also flowing uphill." Rrog The Globetard


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No need to be upset. I paddle rivers frequently and I notice that the current tends to follow the elevation down. Sometimes it’s fast and steep enough we don’t even need to paddle.
> 
> Why is that?


You mean you never paddled your canoe uphill on your huge ball earth? Well I'll be damned....


----------



## Rrog (Apr 19, 2018)

You are ill. 
Smart people disagree with your viewpoint - unanimously.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 19, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You are ill.
> Smart people disagree with your viewpoint - unanimously.


So as the great rivers of the world flow across the ball earth for hundreds of miles do they flow uphill to negotiate the rotundity? I mean they would have to since its a "globe" right? Globetardism is a mental illness.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So as the great rivers of the world flow across the ball earth for hundreds of miles do they flow uphill to negotiate the rotundity? I mean they would have to since its a "globe" right? Globetardism is a mental illness.



You have lost it even for you RG.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You have lost it even for you RG.


So river water flows uphill on the globe as it negotiates the rotundity? Yes or no? LMAO ! Checkmate bitches!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So river water flows uphill on the globe as it negotiates the rotundity? Yes or no? LMAO ! Checkmate bitches!



Sure. River water flows uphill because you don’t believe in gravity. You win again!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Sure. River water flows uphill because you don’t believe in gravity. You win again!


So gravity pulls down on the oceans and pulls up on the rivers? LMAO!!! Checkmate Globetards


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So gravity pulls down on the oceans and pulls up on the rivers? LMAO!!! Checkmate Globetards



Now your contradicting your contradiction.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 20, 2018)

Water flows downhill, optical illusion makes it look uphill.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_hill


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Now your contradicting your contradiction.


YOU believe gravity holds the oceans DOWN to the earth and gravity pulls the rivers UP from the earth. Not me. Water flowing uphill and oceans curving into a round globe is what makes you the Globetards not me. I'm too smart to believe that because it defies the laws of physics. The Nile river flows south to north over 4,200 miles through Africa and into the Mediterranean Sea. If the earth were a round ball then that means it flowed up and over several hundred miles of curvature on your globe. Yet another long list of impossibilities in regards to the globe model. Come on board for the big win. The globe is crumbling.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> YOU believe gravity holds the oceans DOWN to the earth and gravity pulls the rivers UP from the earth. Not me. Water flowing uphill and oceans curving into a round globe is what makes you the Globetards not me. I'm too smart to believe that because it defies the laws of physics.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 20, 2018)

Gravity hill, 3 posts up..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I got lost on the first sentence,, could you dumb it down some more please.. ?


'layman's terms'

LOL


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You mean you think they must flow “up globe”?
> 
> All your arguments require you to believe we think our round earth is just convex and still under glass.
> 
> I do know a spot up in Leadville high in the mountains that looks like you are standing on top of a huge ball.


Been there. Great place to smoke a bowl because the air is so thin lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> 'layman's terms'
> 
> LOL


Lol... Yup!


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 20, 2018)

Rg. Is so smart.. it leaves me speechless.. lol..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Gravity hill, 3 posts up..
> 
> So gravity pulls both ways? Up and down? Does gravity not work for hundreds of miles along the Nile River?  Ok Globetards  As the enormous crocs and bull elephants float through the air of the Nile River valley all who witnessed it were stunned...LMAO


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4124396


I dig this. It's why I'm comfortably sure there are alien life forms sharing our galaxy and our universe.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> YOU believe gravity holds the oceans DOWN to the earth and gravity pulls the rivers UP from the earth. Not me. Water flowing uphill and oceans curving into a round globe is what makes you the Globetards not me. I'm too smart to believe that because it defies the laws of physics. The Nile river flows south to north over 4,200 miles through Africa and into the Mediterranean Sea. If the earth were a round ball then that means it flowed up and over several hundred miles of curvature on your globe. Yet another long list of impossibilities in regards to the globe model. Come on board for the big win. The globe is crumbling.


Soooooo if the world is flat why doesn't radar see all the way across? We have radar that sees the moon, so simple distance isn't the issue. Yet here on Earth it's well known that the only way to improve range of radar is to place it in a tower, and even that strategy is limited to 'line of sight'.

I know this is a fun game for you, I don't even care if you believe me or not.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 20, 2018)

Rg You can't even QUOTE the correct way...lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> YOU believe gravity holds the oceans DOWN to the earth and gravity pulls the rivers UP from the earth. Not me. Water flowing uphill and oceans curving into a round globe is what makes you the Globetards not me. I'm too smart to believe that because it defies the laws of physics. The Nile river flows south to north over 4,200 miles through Africa and into the Mediterranean Sea. If the earth were a round ball then that means it flowed up and over several hundred miles of curvature on your globe. Yet another long list of impossibilities in regards to the globe model. Come on board for the big win. The globe is crumbling.



I didn’t say the rivers flowed up you did. Gravity is a constant. You are the one pretending a weird fantasy. 


Question?

Why would anyone even want us to believe what you are saying is a huge conspiracy against the masses?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Soooooo if the world is flat why doesn't radar see all the way across? We have radar that sees the moon, so simple distance isn't the issue. Yet here on Earth it's well known that the only way to improve range of radar is to place it in a tower, and even that strategy is limited to 'line of sight'.
> 
> I know this is a fun game for you, I don't even care if you believe me or not.


Research radars they also prove a flat earth. Doppler radar etc.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Research radars they also prove a flat earth. Doppler radar etc.


You have been proven wrong time and time again on this argument.. but please enlighten us again...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Been there. Great place to smoke a bowl because the air is so thin lol



I lived there for a couple of years before silverthorne and then frisco. I have explored all over the mountains. Hiking , backcountry snowboarding and 4 wheeling. 

Ever see the wildflower fields at the top of tiger road outside Breck?


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 20, 2018)

Have you ever seen a Dopplar radar tower? They pretty tall.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I didn’t say the rivers flowed up you did. Gravity is a constant. You are the one pretending a weird fantasy.
> 
> 
> Question?
> ...


Reread the post about the Nile River negotiating the ball earth. If the earth is round then the river must flow UPHILL for hundreds of miles. Reread it again and again and again until you understand. Let that sink in. As to why the masses are being lied to? Your guess is as good as mine Med.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Reread the post about the Nile River negotiating the ball earth. If the earth is round then the river must flow UPHILL for hundreds of miles. Reread it again and again and again until you understand. Let that sink in. As to why the masses are being lied to? Your guess is as good as mine Med.



The point is it’s pointless. And you still seem to not understand the simple physics of gravity. There is no upglobe. 


You don’t really believe this crap? You sound intelligent otherwise.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

There is no upglobe? So its not a round ball? If you believe in a round earth then water has to flow over the roundness of the earth right? Rivers would have to flow over the roundness or rotundity. Gravity is only a theory not LAW!!!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> There is no upglobe? So its not a round ball? If you believe in a round earth then water has to flow over the roundness of the earth right? Rivers would have to flow over the roundness or rotundity.



Now you are just being facetious. I don’t see how your no gravity theory could even work on a flat earth.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Now you are just being facetious. I don’t see how your no gravity theory could even work on a flat earth.


Density and buoyancy. All metals, gases and liquids are rated in their respected levels of density. This is LAW not a theory.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Density and buoyancy. All metals, gases and liquids are rated in their respected levels of density. This is LAW not a theory.


*Relationship of E = mc2 to F = ma and Gravity*
http://www.mrelativity.net/RelationshipEmc2toFmaandGravity/Relationship of E = mc2 to F = ma and Gravity.htm


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Density and buoyancy. All metals, gases and liquids are rated in their respected levels of density. This is LAW not a theory.



So what holds us down?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> So what holds us down?


Simple Med. Your body is more dense than air. Helium and hydrogen gas are less dense than air so they go up.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 20, 2018)

We live under an ocean of air... Reading is fundamental..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

Rivers do not flow up hill on the globe. The Nile is a prime example of this. It always seeks out its level. When water collects in lakes and oceans the surface will be perfectly flat minus waves generated by wind and weather. Flat ocean flat earth. Come on board for the big win fellas LOL !!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Simple Med. Your body is more dense than air. Helium and hydrogen gas are less dense than air so they go up.



Right. Gravity


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Right. Gravity


Which gravity is that one? The one that pulls down on you and the oceans or the one that pulls up on the rivers as they negotiate the globe earth? Can't have it both ways globetard .. 420 bish.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Which gravity is that one? The one that pulls down on you and the oceans or the one that pulls up on the rivers as they negotiate the globe earth? Can't have it both ways globetard .. 420 bish.



It’s a constant. You are the one in denial.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2018)

Step up your game, This is in Australia. Show proof and end the crap.

Now this being in Australia, would it mean they are upside down?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It’s a constant. You are the one in denial.


 Ocean water curving 360 degrees around the globe. Rivers flowing up and over the globe for hundreds of miles. Indiscriminate gravitational forces. Radar tracking through a wall of water to track ships below the curvizon. Curved Laser sights tracking targets below the curvizon. Lighthouses miraculously seen through a wall of water below the curvizon. Only fools abandon their own intelligence and common sense to believe in the impossible. You just hate facing the realization that you have been believing in something so insanely stupid. Your welcome Med.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4124749
> 
> Step up your game, This is in Australia. Show proof and end the crap.
> 
> Now this being in Australia, would it mean they are upside down?


That's just wind blowing into a waterfall.  I guess the "scientific research teams" of Antarctica would have to be walking upside down on your Globetard blue marble earth. LMAO !!! Globetards


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Ocean water curving 360 degrees around the globe. Rivers flowing up and over the globe for hundreds of miles. Indiscriminate gravitational forces. Radar tracking through a wall of water to track ships below the curvizon. Curved Laser sights tracking targets below the curvizon. Lighthouses miraculously seen through a wall of water below the curvizon. Only fools abandon their own intelligence and common sense to believe in the impossible. You just hate facing the realization that you have been believing in something so insanely stupid. Your welcome Med.



Everything you just repeated with no proof has already been disproven in this thread many times. With indisputable proof.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Everything you just repeated with no proof has already been disproven in this thread many times. With indisputable proof.


The only thing retorted with was BS propaganda.The Flat Earth movement is catching on like wildfire.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2018)

Rivers can flow north & they're not terribly uncommon but they do so because the center of gravity is the core of the earth and not that the "top" of the globe would be the North pole.
I have yet to see you cite any credible evidence other than conspiratorial youtube vids that have zero scientific evidence.

*Major Rivers which Flow North*
*Rivers That Flow North*
*THE FACTS:*

Unless the land it totally flat, rivers of water run downhill. A large percentage of the planet's river flow in a southerly direction because the source (_usually in the mountains_) is to the north of the mouth. If the source of a river is at a higher elevation than the mouth, that river will run from the source to the mouth. However, if that (higher) source is to the south of the mouth, that river will then flow to the north (_downhill_).



Below is a partial list of rivers (_length listed when known_) that do just that. We have not listed rivers that run to the northwest.


*Athabasca* Alberta, *Canada*, 765 miles
*Bann* *Northern Ireland*, 80 miles
*Bighorn* Wyoming and Montana, *USA*, 336 miles
*Cauca * *Colombia*, 597 miles
*Deschutes* Oregon, *USA*, 250 miles
*Eel* Northern California, *USA*, 78 miles
*Erne* *Ireland* and *Northern Ireland*, 60 miles
*Essequibo* *Guyana*, 600 miles
*Fox* Wisconsin, *USA*, 200 miles
*Genesee* New York, *USA*, 144 miles
*Jordan* Utah, *USA*, 45 miles
*Lena* *Russian Federation*, 2735 miles
*Little Bighorn*, Wyoming and Montana, *USA*, 80 miles
*Magdalena* *Colombia*, 1062 miles
*Mojave* Southern California, *USA*, 100 miles
*Monongahela* *Eastern USA*, 128 miles
*New* Virginia and West Virginia, *USA*, 255 miles
*Niagara* Lake Erie to Lake Ontario, *USA/Canada*, 39 miles
*Nile* *Africa*, 4150 miles
*Ob* *Russian Federation*, 2289 miles
*Oswego* New York, *USA*, 24 miles
*Otter Creek* Vermont, *USA*, 75 miles
*Pend Oreille* Washington, *USA*, 62 miles
*Red* Minnesota, North Dakota, *USA* (into *Canada*), 
318 miles
*Richelieu* Quebec, *Canada*, 208 miles
*Saginaw * Michigan, *USA*, 20 miles
*Saint Johns* Florida, *USA*, 275 miles
*San Pedro* *Mexico* (into *Arizona*), 142 miles
*Shennandoah* Virginia and West Virginia, *USA*, 55 miles
*Willamette* Oregon, *USA*, 188 miles
*Wallkill* New Jersey and New York, *USA*, 88 miles
*Yenisey * *Russian Federation*, 2548 miles
*Youghiogheny* *Eastern USA*, 151 miles
BTW, name calling is not necessary in a debate unless you perceive you are losing.
And it's so cliche unclebuckish.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The only thing retorted with was BS propaganda.The Flat Earth movement is catching on like wildfire.



Lol. In YouTube video grandeur


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Ocean water curving 360 degrees around the globe. Rivers flowing up and over the globe for hundreds of miles. Indiscriminate gravitational forces. Radar tracking through a wall of water to track ships below the curvizon. Curved Laser sights tracking targets below the curvizon. Lighthouses miraculously seen through a wall of water below the curvizon. Only fools abandon their own intelligence and common sense to believe in the impossible. You just hate facing the realization that you have been believing in something so insanely stupid. Your welcome Med.


Here's your radar bullsheet...
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Over-the-horizon_radar

Apparently regular radar can't paint targets below the horizon (duh), so the Navy uses this.

Nice try though..

Or 
This answer from a defense engineer: https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-range-of-an-average-marine-radar-on-US-Navy-ships


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rivers can flow north & they're not terribly uncommon but they do so because the center of gravity is the core of the earth and not that the "top" of the globe would be the North pole.
> I have yet to see you cite any credible evidence other than conspiratorial youtube vids that have zero scientific evidence.
> 
> *Major Rivers which Flow North*
> ...


 Stay with me here. Your globe you believe in is round right? So its round in every direction correct? Therefore the great rivers of the earth must flow over the roundness of your globe ball earth. Rivers do follow a declining gradient as the water seeks its level. Water can only flow down a gradual decline. It can't flow over the roundness of the globe because water does not flow UP. Under the globe model the Nile which flows 4200 miles would have to flow up hundreds of miles to account for the roundness of the earth. I been called all sorts of names in this thread so I'm not going to back down even though I have destroyed the silly globe. The FE movement is spreading like wildfire.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2018)

Ok, . . . if you say so.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Research radars they also prove a flat earth. Doppler radar etc.


I know a lot more about radar systems than you do.

Doppler radar doesn't change the fact that they are strictly line of sight devices. They can get a return from the Moon but not something at ground level 50 miles away.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol. In YouTube video grandeur


Dude you said that gravity pulled up on the Nile river so it could flow over the roundness of the globe SMH Did it lift up the thirsty elephants too? Ridiculous


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, . . . if you say so.


You can't fight stupid people. They'll drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience. -Samuel Clements


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, . . . if you say so.


So if I was at the poles I could jump really high in the air because gravity is weaker there? Mmmmmm k


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> You can't fight stupid people. They'll drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience. -Samuel Clements


Wait. You think the earth is round and rivers flow up and over the rotundity of the earth. Stupid? Name calling means your argument is weak just ask the admin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So if I was at the poles I could jump really high in the air because gravity is weaker there?* Mmmmmm k*


No, it is fairly static pull all around the globe (roughly equally) depending of course upon elevation.
Why do you rely so consistently on sarcastic innuendo?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Here's your radar bullsheet...
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Over-the-horizon_radar
> 
> Apparently regular radar can't paint targets below the horizon (duh), so the Navy uses this.
> ...


Radar systems can't penetrate water. They also cant make radar signals curve over a curvizon. Sonar in subs is underwater radar. Radar systems works great on the ocean because they are flat. If you think the Navy is going to make hard data on any of their systems public then no wonder you think the earth is a spinning ball.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dude you said that gravity pulled up on the Nile river so it could flow over the roundness of the globe SMH Did it lift up the thirsty elephants too? Ridiculous



You said that. And you said I said it.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, it is fairly static pull all around the globe (roughly equally) depending of course upon elevation.
> Why do you rely so consistently on sarcastic innuendo?


Because everything he does is a pathetic cry for attention. I've asked him to keep his flat Earth crap out of the aliens thread but he won't respect boundaries, especially if it gets him attention.

I'd there a way to ban him from a thread if he's just there to be disruptive?


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Radar systems can't penetrate water. They also cant make radar signals curve over a curvizon. Sonar in subs is underwater radar. Radar systems works great on the ocean because they are flat. If you think the Navy is going to make hard data on any of their systems public then no wonder you think the earth is a spinning ball.


You obviously didn't read any of that. Nobody is talking about penetrating water. There is no need with bth/oth radar or a radar that is mounted 100+ feet above the water. You should read the second link in my previous post first.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, it is fairly static pull all around the globe (roughly equally) depending of course upon elevation.
> Why do you rely so consistently on sarcastic innuendo?





MichiganMedGrower said:


> You said that. And you said I said it.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, it is fairly static pull all around the globe (roughly equally) depending of course upon elevation.
> Why do you rely so consistently on sarcastic innuendo?


Just harmless ribbing of fellow ganja brethren while dropping knowledge in regards to the absurdity of the heliocentric model and the impossible globe earth.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> You obviously didn't read any of that. Nobody is talking about penetrating water. There is no need with bth/oth radar or a radar that is mounted 100+ feet above the water. You should read the second link in my previous post first.


Lol 100 feet is not going to gain you very much distance if the earth curves 8 inches per mile squared. You own the chicken coop and are asking the fox how to stop the nightly slaughter. Lol peace


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Because everything he does is a pathetic cry for attention. I've asked him to keep his flat Earth crap out of the aliens thread but he won't respect boundaries, especially if it gets him attention.
> 
> I'd there a way to ban him from a thread if he's just there to be disruptive?


You mad bro? Deep inside you know ocean water doesn't curve or in rivers flowing over the rotundity of a
a globe earth. Don't hate just relate.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Lol 100 feet is not going to gain you very much distance if the earth curves 8 inches per mile squared. You own the chicken coop and are asking the fox how to stop the nightly slaughter. Lol peace


So, basically you don't understand how different types of radar work. OK.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> So, basically you don't understand how different types of radar work. OK.


OTH radar uses the dome/ionosphere which is a solid barrier to bounce signals in a relay system to increase distance  I told you all that radar proves a flat earth earlier in this thread. Lol thanks like I said radar signals don't curve.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> OTH radar uses the dome/ionosphere which is a solid barrier to bounce signals in a relay system to increase distance  I told you all that radar proves a flat earth earlier in this thread. Lol thanks like I said radar signals don't curve.


Again you refuse to read the reply from a defense engineer.  you're running out of fake science to quote and fact refusal..


----------



## Rrog (Apr 21, 2018)

Such piles of bullshit. Amazing. The mental illness is strong. 

Again, smart people don’t agree with you. For hundreds of years they have not agreed with your thinking. I’ve never conversed with a smart conspiracy theorist. Any dumbass conspirist I’ve ever seen had some number of teeth and brain cells missing. These are the dumbest amongst us, let’s face it. 

You dispel what you can’t comprehend. That’s unfortunate, but this is your affliction, not ours. 

You are a small group of dimwits with a web presence. Like so many other twisted little sub cultures. 

The arrogance of your ignorance is what people find irritating


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2018)

Does a flat earth have changing elevations or earthquakes?
 

If so, where does the subduction take place?
..and why cant I see the sun at night?

and why wont exxon let you sell the idea of boring a hole in the wall of Antarctica to eliminate rising ocean levels. Think of the profits.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Again you refuse to read the reply from a defense engineer.  you're running out of fake science to quote and fact refusal..


Does OTH aka over the horizon radar bounce signals off the ionosphere/dome? Yes or no? Yes or no? YES or NO? thank you


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Does a flat earth have changing elevations or earthquakes?
> View attachment 4125061
> 
> If so, where does the subduction take place?
> ...


Earthquakes are shifting tectonic plates that lie beneath the crust of the flat earth. Tectonic plates fit together like puzzle pieces. Lol do these plates curve to form a globe? LMAO ! Oh the absurdity of the Globetards  you can't see the sun at night because its very close to the earth. It's not 93 million miles away. Look at sun rays shining through clouds and pics of hot spots on top of clouds taken from high alt balloons. Seismograph lines that measure earthquakes? Well i could tell you how those also prove a flat earth. Terra Firma is Latin for fixed earth. Read the book Terra Firma. It goes into tectonic plates pretty deep.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Earthquakes are shifting tectonic plates that lie beneath the crust of the flat earth. Tectonic plates fit together like puzzle pieces. Lol do these plates curve to form a globe? LMAO ! Oh the absurdity of the Globetards  you can't see the sun at night because its very close to the earth. It's not 93 million miles away. Look at sun rays shining through clouds and pics of hot spots on top of clouds taken from high alt balloons. Seismograph lines that measure earthquakes? Well i could tell you how those also prove a flat earth. Terra Firma is Latin for fixed earth. Read the book Terra Firma. It goes into tectonic plates pretty deep.



Ever think to put all this research time you use to find flat earth supporting stuff to actual good use?


----------



## Farmer.J (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Density and buoyancy. All metals, gases and liquids are rated in their respected levels of density. This is LAW not a theory.





RetiredGuerilla said:


> So if I was at the poles I could jump really high in the air because gravity is weaker there? Mmmmmm k


Actually you weigh slightly less standing directly on the equator, can FE explain that?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Again you refuse to read the reply from a defense engineer.  you're running out of fake science to quote and fact refusal..


 I told you


MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ever think to put all this research time you use to find flat earth supporting stuff to actual good use?


Yeah in my spare time i like fishing, cooking, beer guzzling, blowing dank and banging babes. I have a insatiable thirst for knowledge. So I cultivate my mind everyday. I trade in known CIA controlled stocks, those guys always win. I just read between the lines of what is being reported in mainstream media. General unrest in regions of the world etc etc. The agency also has a known pick 3 pattern coded into the state lotteries so they can collect cash in the civilian sectors. I decoded it 4 years ago so I haven't worked since. Being a genius does have its perks.


----------



## Farmer.J (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Being a genius does have its perks.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 21, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I told you
> 
> Yeah in my spare time i like fishing, cooking, beer guzzling, blowing dank and banging babes. I have a insatiable thirst for knowledge. So I cultivate my mind everyday. I trade in known CIA controlled stocks, those guys always win. I just read between the lines of what is being reported in mainstream media. General unrest in regions of the world etc etc. The agency also has a known pick 3 pattern coded into the state lotteries so they can collect cash in the civilian sectors. I decoded it 4 years ago so I haven't worked since. Being a genius does have its perks.



Glad I asked.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> Actually you weigh slightly less standing directly on the equator, can FE explain that?


Yes the sky also rotates in the opposite direction in the deep southern hemisphere. Based on a flat extended plane theory. The magnetic south pole could be a magnetic north pole to more land with its own tropical and subtropical regions etc. Land being hidden. Antarctica is abundant with resources yet greedy energy co.s have kept their hands off. In a late 1950's TV interview Admiral Byrd said there was land beyond the south pole as large as the United States that had never been seen by humans. He died in his sleep a short time later.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 21, 2018)

What utter bullshit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

Rrog said:


> What utter bullshit


I will be brief with the inept. It's called the flat extended plane "theory". It's just a "theory" like gravity.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 21, 2018)

Rrog said:


> What utter bullshit


The only words your maladroit self can utter.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 22, 2018)

And it’s all bullshit. You’re full of bullshit. There’s no need to reply with anything more. You waste time and energy with foolishness. Are you a hoarder also? You seem to have similar and related mental afflictions. 

Make no doubt, you are mentally ill. This is intelligent people distance themselves from you. You’re an embarrassment to others around you. This causes strain to those unfortunate enough to be close to you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

You don't know the definition of theory. You started this thread with hatred and contempt in your heart. You called your fellow man pathetic waste of flesh. Why? Because they don't subscribe to the same brain washed ideology as you? You are just pissed because I made you look like a fool. Furthermore you have offered zero intellectual rebuttal. September 23 2005. Gaza City. While most of America was preoccupied with Katrina I did a piece of work. Hamas was having a military parade and I wrecked the party. Some kids got in the way. So yeah I'm probably mentally ill but kush varieties help me cope. Their are videos of the aftermath but I don't watch them. Peace Rrog.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You don't know the definition of theory. You started this thread with hatred and contempt in your heart. You called your fellow man pathetic waste of flesh. Why? Because they don't subscribe to the same brain washed ideology as you? You are just pissed because I made you look like a fool. Furthermore you have offered zero intellectual rebuttal. September 22, 2005. While most of America was preoccupied with Katrina I did a piece of work. Hamas was having a military parade and I wrecked the party. Some kids got in the way. So yeah I'm probably mentally ill but kush varieties help me cope. Their are videos of the aftermath but I don't watch them. Peace Rrog.



You are welcome to have any beliefs you want. That’s what our country is supposed to be about. 

And you are right Rrog is upset sounding more than debating like you want. 

But you are arguing a premise with no reality. No reason. And no ties to religion or science as you want us to believe. 

The fool is the one who needs to keep arguing.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 22, 2018)

Chock-full-of-shit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 22, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Chock-full-of-shit


Mix 3 tablespoons of epsom salt with 8 oz of warm water and stir briskly for 30 seconds. Chug that down and don't breath through your nose because it's bitter. Go lay on your right side and stay close to commode. This will help you if you are chock full of shit. Peace Rrog.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey, why don't we talk about aliens here?

After all, he won't shut up about his flat Earth shit in the aliens thread.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4125771


Freddie Mercury was gay, so I'm thinking maybe he wasn't the expert.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Hey, why don't we talk about aliens here?
> 
> After all, he won't shut up about his flat Earth shit in the aliens thread.



Maybe RG is an alien and he knows what’s up?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Freddie Mercury was gay, so I'm thinking maybe he wasn't the expert.


I see. Interesting.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2018)

More Illuminati diversion obviously.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 23, 2018)

Well here we are hundreds of posts later and all we have are the rantings of mental illness. At the end of the day this is the lesson. Mental illness is a bitch. Could be hollow earth, flat earth, NASA fakery. All just delusions of various mentally ill people with completely fabricated sub-realities.

Given that the conspiracy theory is a type of OCD, like hoarding it’s very difficult to treat


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 23, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Freddie Mercury was gay, so I'm thinking maybe he wasn't the expert.


He may not have been an expert on global earth but he might have been an alien.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> More Illuminati diversion obviously.
> 
> View attachment 4125846



See how it has linked up with the earthly tower? It’s trying to communicate with us.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Well here we are hundreds of posts later and all we have are the rantings of mental illness. At the end of the day this is the lesson. Mental illness is a bitch. Could be hollow earth, flat earth, NASA fakery. All just delusions of various mentally ill people with completely fabricated sub-realities.
> 
> Given that the conspiracy theory is a type of OCD, like hoarding it’s very difficult to treat



I don’t think believing in a conspiracy theory alone precludes mental illness. 

Most of the world believes in religion. And not the same creator. 

Maybe we are mentally ill for arguing it so much.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 23, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4125771


Lol angular momentum and inertia. Motion requires energy so a Big Bang set the cosmos into motion so that it follows an exact path that can be predicted years in advanced to the very minute. Explosion patterns are compltetely random. Fragments are not scattered so they work as precise as a Swiss watch. Globetards.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

Bullshit. More completely incorrect info. 

You are lying


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Lol angular momentum and inertia. Motion requires energy so a Big Bang set the cosmos into motion so that it follows an exact path that can be predicted years in advanced to the very minute. Explosion patterns are compltetely random. Fragments are not scattered so they work as precise as a Swiss watch. Globetards.


I believe the fat bottom girls remark was the main point of that meme. Way to screw it up.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 24, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Bullshit. More completely incorrect info.
> 
> You are lying


Eclipses CAN be predicted years advance YES or NO?  Globetard LMAO !


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2018)

You are fabrication incarnate. Sad


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Neuschwabenland. Look it up. Advanced technology craft tap into the earths natural electromagnetic fields for propulsion. Electromagnetic propulsion craft have been reversed engineered since 1947 when a thunderstorm in New Mexico caused one to crash. Outer space does not exist. A vacuum can not exist with out solid barriers. So how can you have a vacuum of space? The ionosphere you choose to keep ignoring is used to reflect radio and radar waves. So it has to be a solid barrier. Therefore this advanced humanoid race is either below or beyond Antarctica. Your welcome.


How do you explain thin air at high altitude?

PS keep the flat Earth shit out of the aliens thread


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You are fabrication incarnate. Sad


The problem with people like him is that some people will get sucked in and believe his bullshit.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Low density gases like hydrogen and helium rise above "air" so there is less oxygen Globetard. Density and buoyancy are law. GRAVITY IS JUST A THEORY. Science butt munch science.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

High altitude nuclear testing was conducted in 1962 aka Operation fishbowl in the s. pacific. During the bluegill phase a Thor missile with a high megaton warhead was detonated against the ionosphere. It knocked out power 1000 miles away in Hawaii and residents reportedly could smell the ionized air. It created a aurora at the blast site as well as one in the opposing hemisphere. The detonated nuke sent a electromagnetic pulse that traveled along the existing electromagnetic path of the ionosphere/dome in a instant. The ionosphere is a solid barrier that is used to reflect radio and radar waves. The firmament/dome/ionosphere that our creator made easily withstood the nuclear missiles of the evil cocksuckers. Operation Fishbowl. Look it up.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> High altitude nuclear testing was conducted in 1962 aka Operation fishbowl in the s. pacific. During the bluegill phase a Thor missile with a high megaton warhead was detonated against the ionosphere. It knocked out power 1000 miles away in Hawaii and residents reportedly could smell the ionized air. It created a aurora at the blast site as well as one in the opposing hemisphere as the electromagnetic pulse traveled along the existing electromagnetic path of the ionosphere/dome. The ionosphere is a solid barrier that is used to reflect radio and radar waves. The firmament/dome/ionosphere that our creator made easily withstood the nuclear missiles of the evil cocksuckers.



Are you considered or known as an expert in flat earth theory or are you merely an enthusiast?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2018)

Density and Buoyancy of Space?

 

The vacuum of democracy is creating Communist controlled Capitalism around the world. 

Spread the word. Take up a changeable issue that will prolong life.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Are you considered or known as an expert in flat earth theory or are you merely an enthusiast?


Gaza City Sept 23 2005 I sabotaged a truck carrying rockets in a Hamas military parade. A lot of kids got in the way. So i have serious PTSD. I have had to turn down DuPont, Dell, Ford, Boeing and General Electric for high paying gigs. I start smelling blood and burnt flesh at random moments and it makes me freak out. My dreams are littered with severed body parts and i can hear the screams. Intellectually though I'm all there when I don't have bouts of PTSD. My point is ANY reasonably intelligent person would disagree with all the ridiculousness that entails a globular earth. Globetards use the mere theory of gravity to discard the laws of physics. My PTSD pales in comparison to the insanity of a ball earth.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 25, 2018)

Anyone of intelligence disagrees with you, to put it mildly. Scientists, science, educated people. etc.

smart people know the world is round. This is so stupid, but I guess it's how you cope


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Anyone of intelligence disagrees with you, to put it mildly. Scientists, science, educated people. etc.
> 
> smart people know the world is round. This is so stupid, but I guess it's how you cope


I am educated. The pseudo science you adhere to uses a stupid theory called "gravity" to discard the law of physics. Sting.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 25, 2018)

Unfortunately no one of intelligence agrees. You get hung up on that singular point. All of your flat-earth-peers are similarly mentally afflicted. Where's the mystery?

The real curiosity is the depth of self delusion to which one can take these things. You may as well be discussing The Slender Man. It's equally delusional


----------



## Farmer.J (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't understand how he dismisses gravity and accepts density with open arms. Gravity and density go hand in hand. Neither would exist without the other.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 25, 2018)

It's part of the a la-carte science buffet. You can pick and choose whatever you like in their little world.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gaza City Sept 23 2005 I sabotaged a truck carrying rockets in a Hamas military parade. A lot of kids got in the way. So i have serious PTSD. I have had to turn down DuPont, Dell, Ford, Boeing and General Electric for high paying gigs. I start smelling blood and burnt flesh at random moments and it makes me freak out. My dreams are littered with severed body parts and i can hear the screams. Intellectually though I'm all there when I don't have bouts of PTSD. My point is ANY reasonably intelligent person would disagree with all the ridiculousness that entails a globular earth. Globetards use the mere theory of gravity to discard the laws of physics. My PTSD pales in comparison to the insanity of a ball earth.



You forgot to answer the question.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 25, 2018)

The dog ate his homework again...

He's conjure up more non-science in a minute. Don't worry. It's a never-ending world of made-up bullshit, so it doesn't take long to re-fill his toilet.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Lol. If you understood how the laws of density and buoyancy worked you would realize that the theory of gravity can be done away with. Theory never trumps law! Basic science. Next I will demonstrate how seismographs that measure earthquakes prove the earth is flat. We will discuss tectonic plates in depth.


----------



## Farmer.J (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Lol. If you understood how the laws of density and buoyancy.....


Do you? Both of these laws are based upon the fundamentals of gravity.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You forgot to answer the question.


I am considered the foremost authority on ancient American artifacts, geographic military strategy, demolition, explosives, incendiary devices. I designed a 1/8 oz buzz bait with BUOYANT plastic blades that's been slaying trophy smallies. Cast it with clear 8 lbs test on a spinning reel and 6 foot rod. Use it early morning late afternoon or on a overcast day. I knew the earth was flat since the gulf war.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> Do you? Both of these laws are based upon the fundamentals of gravity.


Gravity is part of the disinformation embedded in the propaganda machine. Look up gravity in the dictionary. It means serious. Good luck at explaining how the two work in tandem. Lol


----------



## gwheels (Apr 25, 2018)

The earth is round...there are no aliens except the kind that enter your country illegally. There is a God in all likelihood which is a lot easier to believe than a flat earth or aliens.

And the earth being flat is not an opinion or a right to a believe it is utterly stupid. Dumb beyond reckoning. Dumb as a week's rain.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 25, 2018)

Seems you have only looked at the lesser of the meanings for gravity.

grav·i·ty
ˈɡravədē/
_noun_

*1*.
PHYSICS
the force that attracts a body toward the center of the earth, or toward any other physical body having mass. For most purposes Newton's laws of gravity apply, with minor modifications to take the general theory of relativity into account.


*2*.
extreme or alarming importance; seriousness.
"crimes of the utmost gravity"
synonyms: seriousness, importance, significance, weight, consequence, magnitude; More


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Aint you boys ever hunted craw dads? Lifting a large completely submerged rock is easy. Take that same rock and put it on dry land. Hernia city sweetheart. It has nothing to do with gravity. If gravity was holding the rock and water down then the weight of the rock would not change. It's lighter because the water and rock are sharing the density displacement so the rock is roughly half it's normal weight.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 25, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> We live under an ocean of air... Reading is fundamental..


This may be proof that homeschooling is a bad idea.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

gwheels said:


> The earth is round...there are no aliens except the kind that enter your country illegally. There is a God in all likelihood which is a lot easier to believe than a flat earth or aliens.
> 
> And the earth being flat is not an opinion or a right to a believe it is utterly stupid. Dumb beyond reckoning. Dumb as a week's rain.


Sorry dude but if you believe in God then you believe in a fixed immovable flat earth with a domed system. Welcome to the movement. Read the first 2 pages of Genesis.


----------



## Farmer.J (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Aint you boys ever hunted craw dads? Lifting a large completely submerged rock is easy. Take that same rock and put it on dry land. Hernia city sweetheart. It has nothing to do with gravity. If gravity was holding the rock and water down then the weight of the rock would not change. It's lighter because the water and rock are sharing the density displacement so the rock is roughly half it's normal weight.


No, lifting takes the same amount of force, holding it up is easier because the density of the water below acts as resistance. Drop a rock through water, it has a tougher time displacing water below it than if you drop it through the air. It will fall even faster through a vacuum, and eveneslower through fresh cement. The gravity is still the only force pulling it down.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I am considered the foremost authority on ancient American artifacts, geographic military strategy, demolition, explosives, incendiary devices. I designed a 1/8 oz buzz bait with BUOYANT plastic blades that's been slaying trophy smallies. Cast it with clear 8 lbs test on a spinning reel and 6 foot rod. Use it early morning late afternoon or on a overcast day. I knew the earth was flat since the gulf war.



So no?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Sorry dude but if you believe in God then you believe in a fixed immovable flat earth with a domed system. Welcome to the movement. Read the first 2 pages of Genesis.



We have covered this. No mention of flat earth in genesis. Up to interpretation I guess but it is not specifically mentioned. 

It’s also a story in a book. Not science. Quite the opposite.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> No, lifting takes the same amount of force, holding it up is easier because the density of the water below acts as resistance. Drop a rock through water, it has a tougher time displacing water below it than if you drop it through the air. It will fall even faster through a vacuum, and eveneslower through fresh cement. The gravity is still the only force pulling it down.


Sorry but I used to move rocks all the time on the bottom of the lake to attract flatheads. They are easy to move. The rock falling through the water is only the law of density displacement taking place. Gravity is a key spoke in the wheel of the lie.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> We have covered this. No mention of flat earth in genesis. Up to interpretation I guess but it is not specifically mentioned.
> 
> It’s also a story in a book. Not science. Quite the opposite.


I hear that but the first example of the hydrological cycle mentioned is in the bible. How weird is that. But the earth is still round. And I still do not get why bad shit happens to good people and good shit happens to bad people.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Genesis 1:14 thru 1:18. Mentions the firmament 3 times. Just research it there are multiple references Med.


----------



## Farmer.J (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Genesis 1:14 thru 1:18. Mentions the firmament 3 times. Just research it there are multiple references Med.


Even more reason to believe that the Earth is round, unless you believe in that story book.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I hear that but the first example of the hydrological cycle mentioned is in the bible. How weird is that. But the earth is still round. And I still do not get why bad shit happens to good people and good shit happens to bad people.



When I was in Hebrew and Sunday school as a child. The Rabbi told us not to take the Old Testament too seriously. He said we are supposed to see the point of the stories. They are not meant to be taken literally. They are merely fictional a counts to teach life lesssons. And they were written by people over 15,000 years ago so take the lack of knowledge then into account.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I hear that but the first example of the hydrological cycle mentioned is in the bible. How weird is that. But the earth is still round. And I still do not get why bad shit happens to good people and good shit happens to bad people.


You really think water can curve around a ball? You think rivers flow up hill on the globe? Hahaha


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Genesis 1:14 thru 1:18. Mentions the firmament 3 times. Just research it there are multiple references Med.



In the early pages of his thread someone much smarter than you posted the excerpts and proved you are wrong about the Bible. 

You ignore all evidence presented against you. Especially when it’s your own claim proven wrong. 

You want to prove the Bible is on your side. You post your “proof”. 

Not that that book has any actual credibility. Just followers.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You really think water can curve around a ball? You think rivers flow up hill on the globe? Hahaha



Maybe we should take you up on a high building. Fill your lungs with precious low density helium and throw you off so you can prove gravity doesn’t exist. 

I hope you are not teaching young children this preposterous crap. That would be bad.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> When I was in Hebrew and Sunday school as a child. The Rabbi told us not to take the Old Testament too seriously. He said we are supposed to see the point of the stories. They are not meant to be taken literally. They are merely fictional a counts to teach life lesssons. And they were written by people over 15,000 years ago so take the lack of knowledge then into account.


Archeologist in the holy land use the bible all the time. Archeology is a science my friend. So the bible is archaeologically correct. I don't need the bible to provide proof of flat earth. I would need a lot more helium than that. Lol you want me to die? My body is more dense than air so I would crash through the roof of a car. Momentum and mass would mess up me and the car.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 25, 2018)

I have realized i am missing the in between stuff because i have blocked the idiots.  Geeze i feel lighter.  and I agree with the idea that it is the point of the stories. Like treat people well and such. It was never meant to be a guide for weather or the earth being spherical as that came out many centuries later. Whoever's comments I am not getting....well i don't miss them. Back to growing posts where it is logical and not based in stupid opinion (I think the earth is flat so it is...wow is that not science).


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Lolz at this thread.
No offense to anyone. But it's unbelievable flat earth is still believed in 2018.
You can literally see the curvature of the earth. Have a look in a plane. Or on the barron seas. Even at the beach. There's a point where your eyes can't see any more earth because it curves. Our eyes only see in a straight line.


LMAO.
If the earth is flat. How come no one has found the edge of the earth???


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Archeologist in the holy land use the bible all the time. Archeology is a science my friend. So the bible is archaeologically correct. I don't need the bible to provide proof of flat earth. I would need a lot more helium than that. Lol you want me to die?



No I was being facetious. I don’t want anyone to die. 

Referring to an old religious book to find dig sites is not the same as giving it scientific credibility. 

Cmon now. You can’t just pretend facts. And you can’t ignore gravity. It has been proven that everything is made up of moving molecules. Nothing is really solid. There is a microscopic world and we know much about it. You are completely ignoring 1000’s of years of discovery. 

It sounds and is pretty stupid. You seem too smart to believe it. What happened to skew your judgement. Serious trauma during the war? You brought it up and said you knew the earth was flat since then.


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hell, if there was an edge of the earth, we could jump in a car, and visit it now.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I have realized i am missing the in between stuff because i have blocked the idiots.  Geeze i feel lighter.  and I agree with the idea that it is the point of the stories. Like treat people well and such. It was never meant to be a guide for weather or the earth being spherical as that came out many centuries later. Whoever's comments I am not getting....well i don't miss them. Back to growing posts where it is logical and not based in stupid opinion (I think the earth is flat so it is...wow is that not science).



Not true! It was meant as a weather guide and much more to help Moses get his people to safety across the dessert. 

Kosher food storage is so you don’t infect the only food with bacteria. 

The plagues are all easily explained by natural occurrences. The rivers flow red for instance on redcone mountain in Colorado from minerals in the water just like in Egypt. And the sky turning black from bugs during their spawning time. 

Even frogs and fish have rained from the sky even in Michigan. Natural occurance. Caused by the right weather conditions. 

The Red Sea kind of parts during certain seasonal wind shears. Not like the movie 10 commandments but it shallows out and they may have really crossed with an army following in heavy armor that mostly died. 

But you can’t take an old story book too literally. 

An old x girlfriend was a religion major. Her thesis was about all the different bibles. We had a lot of talks about this stuff for years. And I was forced an education in it from my Jewish upbringing.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Lolz at this thread.
> No offense to anyone. But it's unbelievable flat earth is still believed in 2018.
> You can literally see the curvature of the earth. Have a look in a plane. Or on the barron seas. Even at the beach. There's a point where your eyes can't see any more earth because it curves. Our eyes only see in a straight line.
> 
> ...



I’m pretty sure I did once. But I was on a purple microdot or 3.


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I’m pretty sure I did once. But I was on a purple microdot or 3.


Lol. I can imagine. 
Lucky you could fly back to earth, when you fell off the edge.
You just spread your arms like an angel


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 25, 2018)

gwheels said:


> This may be proof that homeschooling is a bad idea.


4th grade science (PDF)
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://projects.ncsu.edu/project/lancet/fourth_grade/atmosphere4th.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjm_oz-mNbaAhWF7YMKHSoLD5w4ChAWMAN6BAgGEAE&usg=AOvVaw1A4OVbWcN8_n21ms531Qox

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2015/06/pilots_think_of_the_atmosphere_as_an_ocean_of_air.html

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thestar.com/amp/news/insight/2007/09/09/why_the_earths_air_is_really_an_ocean.html


----------



## gwheels (Apr 25, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> 4th grade science (PDF)
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://projects.ncsu.edu/project/lancet/fourth_grade/atmosphere4th.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjm_oz-mNbaAhWF7YMKHSoLD5w4ChAWMAN6BAgGEAE&usg=AOvVaw1A4OVbWcN8_n21ms531Qox
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2015/06/pilots_think_of_the_atmosphere_as_an_ocean_of_air.html
> ...


The earth is round. 4th grade science and beyond. How dumb can you be.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 25, 2018)

gwheels said:


> The earth is round. 4th grade science and beyond. How dumb can you be.


I agree it's round, Wrong guy...
Reading is fundamental.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 25, 2018)

This is hysterical.

Dude makes up shit on the fly. Amazing. Really is.

Propaganda going back centuries?. What a dumb fuck. Oh well


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Rrog said:


> This is hysterical.
> 
> Dude makes up shit on the fly. Amazing. Really is.
> 
> Propaganda going back centuries?. What a dumb fuck. Oh well


Freemasonry bro.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

How can radar and radio waves be bounced off the ionosphere if its not a solid barrier? Wait they would just continue on into your non-existent outer space !!! Globetards


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Freemasonry bro.


Which mason? Regular ones, 33rd Masons etc., The opium smoking one's?


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 25, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> How can radar and radio waves be bounced off the ionosphere if its not a solid barrier? Wait they would just continue on into your non-existent outer space !!! Globetards


Easy, I asked Google verbatim. "The low-frequency end of the window is limited by signals being reflected by the *ionosphere* back into space, while the upper limit is caused by absorption of the *radio waves* by water vapor and carbon dioxide in the atmosphere. ... The ionized part of the Earth's atmosphere is known as the *ionosphere*."

Nothing about a flat plane..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Lol they are reflected back to earth in a relay system to increase distance of radar and communication. Absorbed then reflected mmmmmmm k disinformation


----------



## Rrog (Apr 25, 2018)

Except no one agrees with your bullshit


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Easy, I asked Google verbatim. "The low-frequency end of the window is limited by signals being reflected by the *ionosphere* back into space, while the upper limit is caused by absorption of the *radio waves* by water vapor and carbon dioxide in the atmosphere. ... The ionized part of the Earth's atmosphere is known as the *ionosphere*."
> 
> Nothing about a flat plane..


Yep.
Life is all ions guys. Anions, and Cations.
Gardening, physics, chemistry, geology, biology etc etc.
It's ALL about the ions. Hence "ionosphere".
Life is ions.
It's simple, and beautiful. Genius in fact.
If there is a god. God is the greatest engineer to ever exist.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> How can radar and radio waves be bounced off the ionosphere if its not a solid barrier? Wait they would just continue on into your non-existent outer space !!! Globetards


Radio waves bounce off the ionosphere, but only at night. During the day, the sun excites it too much to work.

That's why listening to shortwave radio after dark was such a magical thing for me when I was a kid; I could really hear people on other continents!

Now the Internet makes that commonplace to the point of banality, so of course motions have to use it to argue about bullshit like flat Earth drivel.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 28, 2018)

@turdstik Go back to your disastrous vertical grow thread LMAO !! That clusterfuck of a thread should be deleted from the annals of Rollitup! Please admin. do us all a solid eh?


----------



## legalcanada (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> @turdstik Go back to your disastrous vertical grow thread LMAO !! That clusterfuck of a thread should be deleted from the annals of Rollitup! Please admin. do us all a solid eh?


I'm on topic; this is the flat Earth thread and you're out of arguments and terminally bereft of a clue.

If the Earth is flat, why doesn't the oceans and the atmosphere spill off the sides?


----------



## Rrog (Apr 28, 2018)

If you can’t convince others the world is flat, try changing the subject and tell them their grow sucks. 

Child


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 28, 2018)

Did you get your well water tested for uranium? Please do. I'm writing a book with all the flat earth evidence i have compiled. "Nothing Dumber Than A Globetard"


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 28, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I'm on topic; this is the flat Earth thread and you're out of arguments and terminally bereft of a clue.
> 
> If the Earth is flat, why doesn't the oceans and the atmosphere spill off the sides?


 The Antarctic Treaty research it. It's just a ring of ice no plant or animal life.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 28, 2018)

Bullshit


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 28, 2018)

Here is a travel company website. Looks pretty awesome. 

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/antarctica-1007062


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 28, 2018)

Rrog said:


> If you can’t convince others the world is flat, try changing the subject and tell them their grow sucks.
> 
> Child


bullshit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 28, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is a travel company website. Looks pretty awesome.
> 
> https://www.lonelyplanet.com/antarctica-1007062


You won't get below the sub-antarctic islands. The subantarctic islands is where all the seals and penguins are.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 28, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You won't get below the sub-antarctic islands. The subantarctic islands is where all the seals and penguins are.



Might want to read further. Most wildlife is on the outer edge. But you can travel all over.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 29, 2018)

In the famous words of your Globetarded leader Rrog. "Bullshit, it's all bullshit and you have a mental illness"


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> In the famous words of your Globetarded leader Rrog. "Bullshit, it's all bullshit and you have a mental illness"



You know damn well I am not part of any group or religion. And that I don’t even know Rrog. 

But every thing you keep saying is still really silly with no proof or even basis of truth. 

Just the fact you have to keep trying forever to convince anyone should remind you of the validity of your assertions.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 29, 2018)

Exactly. It’s just more and more bullshit outta retired girler


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 29, 2018)

More delusional bullshit from two psychiatric patience who make up shit as they go. Ask your Dr. to reevaluate your medicines. Try lithium etc. Only mainstream media zombies believe your globular earth, water curving, Globetarded bullshit.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 29, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You know damn well I am not part of any group or religion. And that I don’t even know Rrog.
> 
> But every thing you keep saying is still really silly with no proof or even basis of truth.
> 
> Just the fact you have to keep trying forever to convince anyone should remind you of the validity of your assertions.


You ARE a devout follower of heliocentric ism aka globetardism aka sun worship or BULLSHIT


----------



## Rrog (Apr 29, 2018)

You’re mentally ill, let us not forget. So when you’re hollering about such fanciful things, we’ll keep that in mind

Also no one of intelligence agrees with you


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You ARE a devout follower of heliocentric ism aka globetardism aka sun worship or BULLSHIT



You are falling apart dude. I just don’t see any reason or possibility for your theory. Especially after reviewing your proof.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 29, 2018)

Well water curving into a ball defies the LAWS of physics so there's that. I have told you over and over again that gravity is just a theory.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 29, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You’re mentally ill, let us not forget. So when you’re hollering about such fanciful things, we’ll keep that in mind
> 
> Also no one of intelligence agrees with you


The intelligence of those you speak of are propped up by the media. Now go watch CNN


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Well water curving into a ball defies the LAWS of physics so there's that. I have told you over and over again that gravity is just a theory.



It’s your theory that gravity is just a theory.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The intelligence of those you speak of are propped up by the media. Now go watch CNN



We have known about gravity for 100’s of years before the media existed.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 29, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> We have known about gravity for 1000’s of years before the media existed.


TROLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isaac Newton who was a freemason came up with the bullshit when a apple hit him in the head a few hundred years ago. 1000's of years LMAO !! Either you're trolling or stupid AF.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> TROLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isaac Newton who was a freemason came up with the bullshit when a apple hit him in the head a few hundred years ago. 1000's of years LMAO !! Either you're trolling or stupid AF.



Sorry. I meant 100’s. Take it easy. I will correct it.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 29, 2018)

Yo mama so fat, you can't see the curvature of her


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 29, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Yo mama so fat, you can't see the curvature of her



Is t the flat earth version of the joke. You’re momma is so fat oceans curve around her own gravitational field.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 29, 2018)

Where does this movement – or in Polaris’ case, lack of movement – come from? Earth spins under the sky once a day. Earth’s spin causes the sun in the daytime – and the stars at night – to rise in the east and set in the west. But the North Star is a special case. Because it lies almost exactly above Earth’s northern axis, it’s like the hub of a wheel. It doesn’t rise or set. Instead, it appears to stay put in the northern sky.

The earth she still be round.....arrrrggh


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2018)

Do we know what drugs besides the ones he recommended he's on?


I was hoping to ask what strain he was smoking........however this is some next level shit.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Do we know what drugs besides the ones he recommended he's on?
> 
> 
> I was hoping to ask what strain he was smoking........however this is some next level shit.



I think it’s natural. Opiumated hash.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 30, 2018)

The IQ level of Flat Earth Jamboree attendees is low. It has to be. Anyone of intelligence is home laughing


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 30, 2018)

I literally srarted to do some statue of liberty vanish point math for this thread, but then figured it would be a complete waste of time...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 30, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Yo mama so fat, you can't see the curvature of her


Yo moma so fat she had to be baptized at Seaworld. Gravity is just a theory Globetards


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Yo moma so fat she had to be baptized at Seaworld. Gravity is just a theory Globetards


How far from the edge do you like to stay?


----------



## Rrog (Apr 30, 2018)

No one of intelligence agrees with him. So there’s that


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> OTH radar uses the dome/ionosphere which is a solid barrier to bounce signals in a relay system to increase distance  I told you all that radar proves a flat earth earlier in this thread. Lol thanks like I said radar signals don't curve.


If the earth was flat why would it need to bounce off the ionosphere? It's flat and the shortest distance is a straight line.



Let me ask you something. If there is no gravity then how do things float in space. 

What force are aircraft and such breaking to fly?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Low density gases like hydrogen and helium rise above "air" so there is less oxygen Globetard. Density and buoyancy are law. GRAVITY IS JUST A THEORY. Science butt munch science.


OK. 

Let's break that down. If I put a feather and a quarter in a vacuum and drop them they will fall at the same time. What force causes that?

Do objects float in space? Is that because there is no density in space? Is that do to lack of gravity or lack of atmosphere? 

Then go back to the feather and a quarter or even a bowling ball. They fall at the same time in a vacuum. Why is that?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 30, 2018)

Let me further that. If you drop a rock and a bowling ball outside a vacuum they fall at the same speed with different density. Why is that? 

It cant be density. It has to be another force.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 30, 2018)

Motion requires energy. If the earth is spinning 1000 mph what powers it? Perpetual motion is impossible. Where is this massive amount of energy that the earth needs to spin? Ummm because maybe it's fixed and immovable. Terra Firma LMAO stop ignoring physics globetards.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 30, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Let me further that. If you drop a rock and a bowling ball outside a vacuum they fall at the same speed with different density. Why is that?
> 
> It cant be density. It has to be another force.


I'm out of your league kid. Your post are so stupid it's a waste of my time.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 30, 2018)

You are posting stupid shit, you mean. Get real griller. 

You spout non-science. You are disconnected from reality. Everyone says this. No one agrees with you. Smart people laugh at you. 

You’re alone


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I'm out of your league kid. Your post are so stupid it's a waste of my time.


No. You can't answer it. It proves gravity.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 30, 2018)

@RetardedGourilla's posts are getting more and more outlandish. What's he going to do once the flat earth youtube channels get deleted? Where is he going to get his fictual facts at?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I'm out of your league kid. Your post are so stupid it's a waste of my time.


Rg, tell us why everything weighs less at the equator? Or more as longitude changes..


----------



## gwheels (Apr 30, 2018)

Geeze i just realized i blocked retardedgourilla. But I am lighter of being as a result. Nothing is more irritating than stupid through deliberate ignorance.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

If gravity could be proven then it would be law not a theory. Smart people understand the laws of physics. Water curving around a ball LMAO ! Gullible Globetards  make the idiocracy a reality.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You are posting stupid shit, you mean. Get real griller.
> 
> You spout non-science. You are disconnected from reality. Everyone says this. No one agrees with you. Smart people laugh at you.
> 
> You’re alone


I am not alone. Plenty of books have been written on Flat Earth. Physics is science that you obviously can't comprehend if you think water curves around a spinning ball. The stupidity you brainwashed Globetards believe in shows the level of your ignorance. It's unfortunate that you don't do your own thinking.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> @RetardedGourilla's posts are getting more and more outlandish. What's he going to do once the flat earth youtube channels get deleted? Where is he going to get his fictual facts at?


It's fictional not fictual LMAO go back to school. You must have started puffing in the third grade. Rrog likes your fictual post LMAO


----------



## Rrog (May 1, 2018)

Intelligent people disagree. Hundreds of years of independent academia have brought us here. 

You are a complete idiot whose opinion is worthless. You are simply a bizarre curiosity.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If gravity could be proven then it would be law not a theory. Smart people understand the laws of physics. Water curving around a ball LMAO ! Gullible Globetards  make the idiocracy a reality.


It is called the Law of Gravity. 

No one calls it the theory of gravity. Well you do.


----------



## Rrog (May 1, 2018)

It’s easy to make shit up as you go. This is the essence of non-science.


----------



## blake9999 (May 1, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 1, 2018)

Just about choked on my coffee when he said perpetual motion is impossible, and that physics doesn't lie... lmao


----------



## Rrog (May 1, 2018)

It's just incredible, but mental illness is a significant force.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

Globetards believe in the hypothesis of gravity holding water to a spinning globular earth floating through chaotic space. Out of this cosmic chaos is the predictability and precision of sunrises, sunsets, eclipses and meteor showers. Imbecilic fools. LOL !


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Just about choked on my coffee when he said perpetual motion is impossible, and that physics doesn't lie... lmao


Well I guess you know nothing about thermodynamics. Globetard


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Well I guess you know nothing about thermodynamics. Globetard


I asked you to tell me what force causes a bowling ball and a small rock to fall at the same speed. It cant be density.

Did you ever take a land navigation course in the military? If so then you would know the earth is a globe.

The constellations move. The north star barley moves because it's close to the north pole axis.

You would also have learned that in the southern hemisphere that you cant see the north star and you have to use different stars to navigate.

You would also know the further north you go the higher the north star is in the sky and above about 70 degrees you cant use it for navigation.


Its the same reason you can put a stick in the ground and mark the end if the shadow and in fifteen minutes and mark it again and that gives you east and west line.

The earth is not flat. The sun doesn't vanish. It sets over the horizon. If it was flat it wouldn't go over the horizon. Plus the sun would have to be a spotlight. 


All this adds up to a globe.


----------



## Rrog (May 1, 2018)

He’s just babbling and ranting. It’s what happens under the stress of truth


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Rg, tell us why everything weighs less at the equator? Or more as longitude changes..


I'd still like to hear an explanation for this if gravity isn't real.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd still like to hear an explanation for this if gravity isn't real.


I want to know what force causes a feather and a quarter fall at the same rate in a vacuum.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

Research it. You will find only NASA spreading this crap. Besides the weight difference is so negligible it can't be proven or disproven. Your stupidity makes you easy prey. It's why Neanderthal became extinct. LOL !


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I want to know what force causes a feather and a quarter fall at the same rate in a vacuum.


Is the earth in a vacuum? Get to your laboratories and recreate the globe model on a smaller scale. Lol you can't. I can do the flat earth model easily. Welcome to reality Globetards.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd still like to hear an explanation for this if gravity isn't real.


Are you saying you can't explain it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2018)

Additionally I'd like to hear your thoughts on the many Foucault's pendulums that scientifically prove the earth's rotation.


----------



## Rrog (May 1, 2018)

Easily the least intelligent guy on this thread calls others stupid for not believing his preposterous fantasy.


----------



## Rrog (May 1, 2018)

All scientists, across countless generations have always been too stupid to catch this flat earth detail. They are the earth's smartest, and yet the earth's dumbest.

This is what we are asked to believe. For shitsakes


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

blake9999 said:


>


You can zoom in on stars and see they are not spheres and they are not rotating. The stars are merely lights that are set in the dome. The thought of outer space being non existent breaks your atheist hearts. Nikon p900 i assume you can't afford it so go to YouTube and see them zoom in on stars and ships on the ocean. I win again!


----------



## Rrog (May 1, 2018)

You are full of shit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Easily the least intelligent guy on this thread calls others stupid for not believing his preposterous fantasy.


Recreate the globe model in a lab. Good luck Globetard.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You are full of shit


Is the Nikon P900 full of shit? Lab, globe do it LMFAO ! You can't.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

COMING SOON : I will show how tectonic plates and seismographs prove the earth is flat. Tectonic plates curving into a ball is stupid AF! LMAO !


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)

Think i'll leave this right here........

 

now explain this?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

Um Hollywood. The idiocracy is becoming a reality.


----------



## blake9999 (May 1, 2018)

Stars are just lights in the dome? Now I've heard it all. I took a shit this morning that had more intelligence than that.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Stars are just lights in the dome? Now I've heard it all. I took a shit this morning that had more intelligence than that.


Bitch you said fictual instead of fictional. So stfu


----------



## blake9999 (May 1, 2018)

Big words from a retard.


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Exactly. It’s just more and more bullshit outta retired girler


You mean, 'retarded gorilla'? Lol


----------



## Rrog (May 1, 2018)

Lemme re-cap:

“Blah blah

Bullshit bullshit

Fantasy fantasy 

Globetard”


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 1, 2018)

This threads gone flat for me.


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> This threads gone flat for me.


There is an awful lot of hot air in it...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> There is an awful lot of hot air in it...



Wait that makes things round


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Research it. You will find only NASA spreading this crap. Besides the weight difference is so negligible it can't be proven or disproven. Your stupidity makes you easy prey. It's why Neanderthal became extinct. LOL !


Lol. Whatever. You are a failure. You claim to have been in the military but don't understand basic land navigation.


RetiredGuerilla said:


> Is the earth in a vacuum? Get to your laboratories and recreate the globe model on a smaller scale. Lol you can't. I can do the flat earth model easily. Welcome to reality Globetards.


Nope. The earth isn't in a vacuum. There is still a force that makes them fall at the same time. Different weights so it can't be density. 

Forget the quarter. Drop a bowling ball and a feather at the same time in a vacuum and they will fall at the same rate. What force is that? 

Drop a bowling ball and baseball outside a vacuum and they will fall at the same speed. Again. Can't be density.

Why is it the further north you go the higher in the sky the north star is? Its a globe. That's why above 70 degrees you cant use the north star for navigation.

Then in the southern hemisphere you cant see the north star at all. You have to use different stars.

All of this is truth and you know it.


----------



## blake9999 (May 1, 2018)

@GreatwhiteNorth Do everyone a favor and shut this idiot up by closing this thread.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth Do everyone a favor and shut this idiot up by closing this thread.


i second that.......this person is short bus material.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Research it. You will find only NASA spreading this crap. Besides the weight difference is so negligible it can't be proven or disproven. Your stupidity makes you easy prey. It's why Neanderthal became extinct. LOL !


Thats exactly what i did after noticing my luggage weighed more in sweden genious..


RetiredGuerilla said:


> You can zoom in on stars and see they are not spheres and they are not rotating. The stars are merely lights that are set in the dome. The thought of outer space being non existent breaks your atheist hearts. Nikon p900 i assume you can't afford it so go to YouTube and see them zoom in on stars and ships on the ocean. I win again!


wait wait, @TacoMac already showed you a REAL picture that came from a Kodak 400. How you going to use a youtube video about camera's as an example after ignoring his ACTUAL picture?


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth Do everyone a favor and shut this idiot up by closing this thread.





BudmanTX said:


> i second that.......this person is short bus material.


No.

First, it's censorship and he has a right to be wrong.

Second, he needs to have someplace to vent this shit so he doesn't spray it all over the place, like in the aliens thread.

Oh, wait-


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> No.
> 
> First, it's censorship and he has a right to be wrong.
> 
> ...


ok i'll wait....lol.....

waiting

waiting 

waiting......


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok i'll wait....lol.....
> 
> waiting
> 
> ...


Did you read the aliens thread while you're waiting?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

Standing water curving into a 360 degree globe lol. It's a big shit sandwich and all the Globetards have to take a bite. Physics. Make standing water curve. If you think it can then you have a mental illness.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Did you read the aliens thread while you're waiting?


just poked my head in there.....

fork

damn spell correction

there are some people that are a waist of the chromosome or two....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)

up the short bus is back


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If gravity could be proven then it would be law not a theory. Smart people understand the laws of physics. Water curving around a ball LMAO ! Gullible Globetards  make the idiocracy a reality.


Hecka smart........













Not......when you LMAO your own posts....it's very sad.....I figured making you read these tiny letters would save us from at least one more dumb post from you......but I'm sure you're use to squinting really hard every time you pee........haha made you read it. #Flatty


----------



## Rrog (May 1, 2018)

Perpetual motion machine of bullshit.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's fictional not fictual LMAO go back to school. You must have started puffing in the third grade. Rrog likes your fictual post LMAO


That's 2 LMAO's in one post. I have a feeling you're actually very upset and not laughing at all.



#Flatty


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> No.
> 
> First, it's censorship and he has a right to be wrong.
> 
> ...


I won't close it as long as it stays somewhat respectful.

Please keep the discussion from being shit slinging.

TY


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I won't close it as long as it stays somewhat respectful.
> 
> Please keep the discussion from being shit slinging.
> 
> TY


Ya ......


----------



## Cx2H (May 1, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I want to know what force causes a feather and a quarter fall at the same rate in a vacuum.


Greetings, haven't you figured out yet that he won't retort with anything but gibberish and conspiracy theories when cornered with facts and common sense logic? 

Pretty sure he doesn't believe this sheet he posts and is trolling everyone..


----------



## Rrog (May 1, 2018)

He has a degree in Gibberish


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Well I guess you know nothing about thermodynamics. Globetard


Give me a vacuum, an object in motion, and no gravity or globular stars emitting radiation or charged particals to create atomic collisions. No energy loss to heat, minus random nuclear decay of constituent radioactive particals within said object in motion. QED, Perpetual motion.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 1, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Greetings, haven't you figured out yet that he won't retort with anything but gibberish and conspiracy theories when cornered with facts and common sense logic?
> 
> Pretty sure he doesn't believe this sheet he posts and is trolling everyone..


Exactly... it's a fetish of intellectual feckery...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 1, 2018)

So there lies Polaris perfectly affixed above the magnetic North Pole going along for the ride as the earth rotates around the sun. GLOBETARDS !!! LMAO


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So there lies Polaris perfectly affixed above the magnetic North Pole going along for the ride as the earth rotates around the sun. GLOBETARDS !!! LMAO



I told you stop motion photography shows the North Star makes a tight circle because it is moving but very very far away to the north of us.


----------



## Rrog (May 2, 2018)

Don’t get too upset. He repeats the same thing over and over. All bullshit, but he repeats it. Proven false as shit, but he repeats it. Like a really bad student.


----------



## blake9999 (May 2, 2018)

*Flat-Earthers Think You Can't Fall Off The Edge Because We Live in a Pac-Man World *

https://www.sciencealert.com/flat-earth-theory-pacman-world-edge


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 2, 2018)

Were any of you Globetards able to make standing water curve into a ball? I know it defies the laws of physics but you have no choice the future of the imbecilic atheist depends on it. Give up? Now get on your knees and ask God our creator of earth for his forgiveness. Ask him to forgive you for engaging in pagan sun worship. Ask him for forgiveness for denying his existence. Amen.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 2, 2018)

Water drops are round if not in contact with anything to create capilary/meniscus forces. Water tension alone would make a water world spherical. Laws of physics are such a bitch, eh?


----------



## Rrog (May 2, 2018)

You are an idiot.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 2, 2018)

I'm the first to admit it too!


----------



## blake9999 (May 2, 2018)

Now we have the Pac-Man effect. You teleport from one side to the other. What will they come up with next. Now their theory is based on a video game.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *Flat-Earthers Think You Can't Fall Off The Edge Because We Live in a Pac-Man World *
> 
> https://www.sciencealert.com/flat-earth-theory-pacman-world-edge


fucker, you posted my story..... 

can you believe this shit? they'll believe in teleportation to explain the glaring stupid inconsistencies in their "theory"...but gravity is a bunch of bullshit?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 2, 2018)

This is so stupid. Everyone knows the earth is a trapezoid. It has 4 scewed flat sides.


----------



## Rrog (May 2, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I'm the first to admit it too!



lol.. not you


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 3, 2018)

There i go again...


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Were any of you Globetards able to make standing water curve into a ball? I know it defies the laws of physics but you have no choice the future of the imbecilic atheist depends on it. Give up? Now get on your knees and ask God our creator of earth for his forgiveness. Ask him to forgive you for engaging in pagan sun worship. Ask him for forgiveness for denying his existence. Amen.


Oh, you mean besides raindrops?

Yep. I've been sailing on the ocean many times. The horizon is much closer than when I'm standing on a mountaintop in Colorado.

Totally consistent with a globe.


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I won't close it as long as it stays somewhat respectful.
> 
> Please keep the discussion from being shit slinging.
> 
> TY


Fine.

Keep him straight in the aliens thread, while you're at it?


----------



## Rrog (May 3, 2018)

It’s all good. It’s a break from the comedic ignorance


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

you have more patience than i do. stupidity irritates me, willful ignorance make me want to shoot fuckers


----------



## Rrog (May 3, 2018)

Unfortunately for me, this is more like coming to the old circus and paying a penny to see the elephant man. This level of mental illness becomes a curiosity, is all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

the only thing that bothers me is that these fucknuts will find other fucknuts, join forces, and try to get themselves some rights, and the legal system is so fucked up, they could succeed, and become a religion. so it becomes hate speech to tell the fucking morons that they are fucking morons....and when we finally decide they're too stupid to live anymore, it'll be a jihad when we hunt them all down.


----------



## Rrog (May 3, 2018)

It's difficult to imagine the depth of illness required to keep the conspiracy alive. 

No data
No evidence
No science
No scientists

It's 100% the OTHER way - ALL data, science, evidence and scientists point to the most basic answer. But the mental illness is OK tossing that all out to support the conspiracy.

There was just a flat earth convention in the UK. They also discount all science and scientists. Like there's a millennia old secret that millions of scientists and ocean navigators, etc have kept secret. And we all know how good we are with secrets.

Reminds me of the chemtrail BS


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

http://bgr.com/2018/05/01/flat-earth-conference-england-insanity/

can you call 200 idiots a "convention" ?


----------



## Rrog (May 3, 2018)

200 idiots carrying baby pacifiers, diapers, etc.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

for themselves, not their kids


----------



## Rrog (May 3, 2018)

I understand their official mocking Globetard tee shirts had a typo, thereby mocking Globtards everywhere. 

No one noticed, as these idiots can’t spell any better than they can follow reason.


----------



## Cx2H (May 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> http://bgr.com/2018/05/01/flat-earth-conference-england-insanity/
> 
> can you call 200 idiots a "convention" ?


400 people at this one..
*Flat Earthers Just Held A Conference And It Was As Ridiculous As You Think*
http://www.iflscience.com/space/flat-earthers-just-held-a-conference-and-it-was-as-ridiculous-as-you-think/


----------



## Rrog (May 3, 2018)

Twice as many idiots. Twice the fun


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 3, 2018)

Get a water bottle filled half full. Put the lid on tight. Turn it at any angle or direction you wish. Notice how the surface of the water always settles and becomes level? Welcome to flat earth 101. Peace


----------



## Rrog (May 4, 2018)

Good thing you have no responsibility in life. With this loose a grip on reality, you’re simply not trustworthy


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 4, 2018)

Water always finds it's level Mr. Wizard. No one would ever let someone as inept as you run a company or a even a small business. You probably sling 1/8 oz sacks of mids to make ends meet and toil as a menial laborer.


----------



## Rrog (May 4, 2018)

It’s ok dude. We understand your condition. You’re stil irresponsible as hell, deluded, and irritating, but we understand

Elephant Man


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2018)

Rrog said:


> It’s ok dude. We understand your condition. You’re stil irresponsible as hell, deluded, and irritating, but we understand
> 
> Elephant Man


Don't poke at caged animals with sticks.

Don't abuse the mentally disabled.

It's just bad form.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Don't poke at caged animals with sticks.
> 
> Don't abuse the mentally disabled.
> 
> It's just bad form.


and haven't you ever watched a movie? stick pokers and disabled taunters invariably are the first ones to meet a bad end, almost always ironically associated with their behavior


----------



## Rrog (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and haven't you ever watched a movie? stick pokers and disabled taunters invariably are the first ones to meet a bad end, almost always ironically associated with their behavior


The guy gets what he asks for. Exactly what he asks for.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and haven't you ever watched a movie? stick pokers and disabled taunters invariably are the first ones to meet a bad end, almost always ironically associated with their behavior


Tennessee has the most polluted waterways in the country. These waterways are also the providers of water for human consumption. Accordingly, this has affected the cerebral cortex which is responsible for thought and actions in the brains of Tennesseans. The government has kept the level of severity a secret for years. Watts Barr, Nickajack and Old Hickory Lakes have strict warnings about the consumption of fish. Other states have used the rural areas of the Volunteer state as a dumping ground for radioactive and toxic waste that has seeped into the water table. Vast swaths of the state have succumbed to genetic deficiency. You from Tennessee Shrubber?


----------



## Rrog (May 4, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 5, 2018)

Good example of curvature of earth:

https://www.metabunk.org/seemingly-conflicting-curvature-observations-in-the-scottish-islands-misidentified-islands.t7797/


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 5, 2018)

Metabunk get real. Everybody knows thats a shill site. They don't allow post of ANY opposing views accept the "official" story. All post are screened, its a joke. Your link is bad by the way.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 5, 2018)

Sorry:

https://www.metabunk.org/seemingly-conflicting-curvature-observations-in-the-scottish-islands-misidentified-islands.t7797/


----------



## Rrog (May 6, 2018)

The link or science won’t matter. He’s too stupid. Really. Check out his posts. Not one is logical or factual. He fabricates bullshit out of thin air. He’s about the least credible poster on the forum


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Metabunk get real. Everybody knows thats a shill site. They don't allow post of ANY opposing views accept the "official" story. All post are screened, its a joke. Your link is bad by the way.


Are you just trolling?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 7, 2018)

[Sigh]


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 7, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> [Sigh]


L O fu**ing L.

You can't make this stuff up. Flat Earth members around the globe.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 7, 2018)

I can’t tell who is trolling whom? Are there real flat earthers here? Because...that’s....no.


----------



## blake9999 (May 8, 2018)

*Flat Earth BOMBSHELL: Shock claim Australia ‘is NOT REAL and never existed’*

https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/953382/Flat-Earth-theory-Australia-not-real-conspiracy


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 8, 2018)

Takes all kinds to make the world go around....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Takes all kinds to make the world go around....


Like a record or ball?


----------



## Cx2H (May 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4132669


They said around and globe..
#Fuktardery


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *Flat Earth BOMBSHELL: Shock claim Australia ‘is NOT REAL and never existed’*
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/953382/Flat-Earth-theory-Australia-not-real-conspiracy


Right. Because I was never there, didn't go to Bondi beach, live within sight of the Sydney Harbor Bridge or eat the world's best fish and chips.

No worries, mate.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Right. Because I was never there, didn't go to Bondi beach, live within sight of the Sydney Harbor Bridge or eat the world's best fish and chips.
> 
> No worries, mate.


Shhhh, now you'll be branded a liar and part of the conspiracy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *Flat Earth BOMBSHELL: Shock claim Australia ‘is NOT REAL and never existed’*
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/953382/Flat-Earth-theory-Australia-not-real-conspiracy


imagine how surprised all the Aussies are going to be......


----------



## blake9999 (May 9, 2018)

I'm still trying to grasp his thoughts about the moon. He says it fills, then empties of plasma. I spent a half hour trying to find information about it on Google. Turned up nothing to the contrary. So therefore I only have to call 'Bullshit' on his theory.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

there's a story about Vlad Tepish, the real life "Dracula". he was given control of a territory that was notorious for its level of crime.
he declared a temporary truce, and sent out notices that he was having a dinner, and all cutpurses, thieves, whores, and assorted criminals should attend to receive amnesty. once they all gathered in the town hall, he nailed the doors and windows shut, and burned the building to the ground, with all of them inside.
give anyone any ideas?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> imagine how surprised all the Aussies are going to be......


I knew that fucking accent was fake! Nobody would ever talk like that, it sounds like a welshman having a stroke halfway through a five day tequila and cocaine bender.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Water always finds it's level Mr. Wizard. No one would ever let someone as inept as you run a company or a even a small business. You probably sling 1/8 oz sacks of mids to make ends meet and toil as a menial laborer.


"Globetards" make up Western Democracy. 

What's your affiliation Russia or China?

If the sovereignty of your nation depended on you not spreading this story, would you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

it seems like someone who is afraid of the government would be a little more discreet in their criticisms. if you are actually concerned about what the government is doing, if you actually believe they have people on website like this watching for people figuring things out...well then i think i'd be denying a lot of this shit ever occurred...i'd be telling people that i don't believe a word of it, while doing my own quiet research...of course, the moment you find anything that is actually incriminating...you'll disappear....so maybe it would be safer to just....shut up?


----------



## booms111 (May 10, 2018)

Excavator is here and drill is on its way. Hoping to feed the elephants some peanuts later today once we breakthrough to the other side. Afterwards were going to Australia to hangout with Crocodile Dundee, if he's real!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 10, 2018)

Anyone wanna offer @Tangerine_ a recap? This is gonna be fun..


----------



## booms111 (May 10, 2018)

I'm having trouble giving directions to my buddy. which way is south? he keeps telling me his compasses is spinning and only reading south or north.

so if I'm standing in Brazil looking south and your in South Africa looking south and our friend is in Australia looking south WHO THE HELL IS REALLY LOOKING SOUTH?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Anyone wanna offer @Tangerine_ a recap? This is gonna be fun..


nope, they gotta suffer through reading this shit, just like we did


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

booms111 said:


> I'm having trouble giving directions to my buddy. which way is south? he keeps telling me his compasses is spinning and only reading south or north.View attachment 4133850
> 
> so if I'm standing in Brazil looking south and your in South Africa looking south and our friend is in Australia looking south WHO THE HELL IS REALLY LOOKING SOUTH?


nice coaster. do they make toilet seats?


----------



## booms111 (May 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nice coaster. do they make toilet seats?


sorry all out of shitter seats but they have shower curtains available


----------



## Rrog (May 10, 2018)

I’m down for a toilet seat. I’d take the coaster set, also.

Shower curtain finishes the set!


----------



## booms111 (May 10, 2018)

Does water stay flat in space/zero gravity? I believe everything I read on the internet so please be honest!


----------



## booms111 (May 10, 2018)

My earth cause I like big butts and I can not lie!!! Fat bottomed girls
You make the rockin' world go round...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2018)

booms111 said:


> I'm having trouble giving directions to my buddy. which way is south? he keeps telling me his compasses is spinning and only reading south or north.View attachment 4133850
> 
> so if I'm standing in Brazil looking south and your in South Africa looking south and our friend is in Australia looking south WHO THE HELL IS REALLY LOOKING SOUTH?


Australia isn't really there - it's a fictional distraction invented by the govt.

I mean, look how fake those kangaroo's are.


----------



## booms111 (May 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Australia isn't really there - it's a fictional distraction invented by the govt.
> 
> I mean, look how fake those kangaroo's are.


I heard DJ Khaled started that rumor since he refuses to go down under....shoey for everybody!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

ah, that fictional land where the beavers fuck the ducks


----------



## Rrog (May 10, 2018)

THAT'S clearly fake news.

Because I didn't go to school, I'm certified to discuss non-science, and I can now peer thru the veil of reality that you poor motherfuckers are blinded by. I can therefore clearly see the sewing marks on that silly creature, as well as the Made at NASA label... You poor blind bastards.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

Rrog said:


> THAT'S clearly fake news.
> 
> Because I didn't go to school, I'm certified to discuss non-science, and I can now peer thru the veil of reality that you poor motherfuckers are blinded by. I can therefore clearly see the sewing marks on that silly creature, as well as the Made at NASA label... You poor blind bastards.


LIES! LIES AND SLANDER! You do NOT see sewing marks on that beast, i assembled it with hot glue and staples....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ah, that fictional land where the beavers fuck the ducks
> View attachment 4133901


personally i always thought mother nature was stoned when she made that animal.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

i always thought it was like take your kid to work day, and daughter nature found an old beaver tail and a box of duck bills...
now mother nature is stuck with the platypus, cause she can't hurt her kids feelings. but she did send it somewhere no one sane would live.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2018)

platypus 

Mother nature : here lets take a duck, beaver and part of the kangaroo and put them together oof:

Mother nature: well that didn't work, hey father time "puff puff pass" 

Father Time : We'll that didn't go as planned did it

Mother Nature :  Father time...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 10, 2018)

The platypus can sting too. Don't forget the venom GLOBETARD !!!!


----------



## Farmer.J (May 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Motion requires energy. If the earth is spinning 1000 mph what powers it? Perpetual motion is impossible. Where is this massive amount of energy that the earth needs to spin? Ummm because maybe it's fixed and immovable. Terra Firma LMAO stop ignoring physics globetards.


So it takes no energy to suspend the sun and the moon above a flat Earth? What force gives them lift?


----------



## Farmer.J (May 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You can zoom in on stars and see they are not spheres and they are not rotating. The stars are merely lights that are set in the dome. The thought of outer space being non existent breaks your atheist hearts. Nikon p900 i assume you can't afford it so go to YouTube and see them zoom in on stars and ships on the ocean. I win again!


What energy powers these lights, enough to give 10000 lumens/sqft during sunlight hours.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 10, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> What energy powers these lights, enough to give 10000 lumens/sqft during sunlight hours.



Mega efficient led diodes designed by NASA of course. 

Visit flat earth led sub forum for more info.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Anyone wanna offer @Tangerine_ a recap? This is gonna be fun..



It certainly provides a steady stream of WTF material


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> imagine how surprised all the Aussies are going to be......


It's okay; they don't believe in US, either.


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2018)

booms111 said:


> View attachment 4133866
> 
> My earth cause I like big butts and I can not lie!!! Fat bottomed girls
> You make the rockin' world go round...


Can you say, Mother of all fat jokes?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 11, 2018)

booms111 said:


> I'm having trouble giving directions to my buddy. which way is south? he keeps telling me his compasses is spinning and only reading south or north.View attachment 4133850
> 
> so if I'm standing in Brazil looking south and your in South Africa looking south and our friend is in Australia looking south WHO THE HELL IS REALLY LOOKING SOUTH?


Except you could not see far enough to determine True South, because of many factors, including the curvature of the oblate spheroid upon which we live and the atmosphere that protects us. Or is the atmosphere a hoax to fool the sheeple into believeing the “official story,” too? We may never know...


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2018)

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/zm8b74/i-went-to-a-flat-earth-convention-to-meet-flat-earthers-like-my-mom?utm_medium=email&utm_source=nextdraft

Yes, they had a convention. At least 70 people showed up! The the other 7 billion of us just HAVE to be wrong!


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Excpet you cannot see that far because of many factors, inckuding the curvature of the oblate spheroid upon which we live and the atmosphere that protects us? Os is the atmosphere a hoax to fool the sheeple into believeing the “official story,” too? We may never know...


Wee don't need any arguments about horizons. What else do you think we created pollution for, anyway?


----------



## zem (May 11, 2018)

I don't get it, how stupid can one be to organise and go to a convention when all they need to do before, is to get their hands on a telescope and reach sea level, observe a distant lighthouse, get google maps and do the maths, estimate how much of the lighthouse must be seen and voila. I personally went to a point where I expected the lighthouse to be 2/3 below horizon, took an ex-flat earther with me, and there it was, sticking like an erect thing, up the flat earth's ass. Right then and there, the guy who was with me dropped that bullshit and stopped wasting his time. I think the convention is the convention of idiots with a fine filter to leave everyone with the slightest brain power out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

i still say nail the door shut and burn the building


----------



## Rrog (May 11, 2018)

If that would end it, I’d light the match. This sort of thing is a pre-programmed part of the human experience. There will always be a % of this mental illness in a human population. Always was. Always will be.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

too bad people can't practice animal husbandry on themselves. we have no problem with selective breeding for animals, to get desired results, why not people?
sterilize stupid people, crazy people, nut bars....they can fuck all they want, but no little nut bars to spread those fucked up genes farther....
am i serious? ........


----------



## Rrog (May 11, 2018)

Prevent Idiocracy


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


>


was the kangaroo gonna screw his dog?....did he ask the dog id it wanted to be rescued?...he might have just broken up a beautiful couple


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 11, 2018)

The *title* of this thread might actually be the most overlooked truth in modern society..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> The *title* of this thread might actually be the most overlooked truth in modern society.. View attachment 4134521


The generally accepted minimum height for detecting a curve on the earth is around 35,000 feet from what I've read.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The generally accepted minimum height for detecting a curve on the earth is around 35,000 feet from what I've read.


Probably to see the actual curvature of the horizon, yeah that would make sense.

I fly around the pacific alot, i notice the ground doesnt just look further away at a distance but appears to "bend" away if you know what i mean.

I see it here (not my pics)

And here

Even here

Even in Hawaii

Below is all in your face, then everything at a distance is bending outward.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2018)

i'll just leave this here


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 12, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> What energy powers these lights, enough to give 10000 lumens/sqft during sunlight hours.


Dense electromagnetic saline based plasma.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 12, 2018)

Farmer.J said:


> So it takes no energy to suspend the sun and the moon above a flat Earth? What force gives them lift?


It uses the electromagnetic fields of the earth as its energy source for light and movement.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> "Globetards" make up Western Democracy.
> 
> What's your affiliation Russia or China?
> 
> If the sovereignty of your nation depended on you not spreading this story, would you?


 Ahmerika is too powerful and it's people are decadent pussies for there ever to be a revolt.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4134841
> 
> i'll just leave this here


Stars are not round !!!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The generally accepted minimum height for detecting a curve on the earth is around 35,000 feet from what I've read.


NASA says 60 miles. LOL. Dude, most commercial airliners cruise at 35,000 feet.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (May 12, 2018)

Heads up RG


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Cx2H (May 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> NASA says 60 miles. LOL. Dude, most commercial airliners cruise at 35,000 feet.


Wrong! We've been through this about 14 times spread across 3 thread's..


----------



## Cx2H (May 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


>


Wrong! Gave you the math and reason in the other thread. #Sheep


----------



## Kul (May 12, 2018)

Rrog said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/24/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-just-hit-a-speed-bump/?utm_term=.9a74be21af7d
> 
> Pathetic waste of flesh



Oh sir you are wrong ..there is something dumber than a flat earther 

....... a trannytard


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2018)

ANC said:


>


He'd better get to blessing, Capetown needs all the rain it can get.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2018)

we've been having quite a bit of rain lately, don't know where it is going, dams stay empty. At least everything is nice and green.


----------



## ttystikk (May 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> we've been having quite a bit of rain lately, don't know where it is going, dams stay empty. At least everything is nice and green.


It takes a lot of rain to fill up those reservoirs.

Hope things work out.


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2018)

Haven't resorted to this yet.


----------



## Rrog (May 23, 2018)

https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/05/22/us/judge-rules-son-must-move-out-new-york-trnd/index.html

This guy is president of the local Flat Earth chapter in western New York.


----------



## Cx2H (May 23, 2018)

Rrog said:


> https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/05/22/us/judge-rules-son-must-move-out-new-york-trnd/index.html
> 
> This guy is president of the local Flat Earth chapter in western New York.


I read that last night, that guy is an idiot.


----------



## Rrog (May 23, 2018)

A younger Griller


----------



## Lordhooha (May 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Haven't resorted to this yet.


Lmao that was a luxury shower when we were deployed to the desert.


----------



## Rrog (May 25, 2018)

I haven’t heard about any conventions coming up on this fascinating topic. 

I think attendance is an issue. Many attendees can’t get permission slips from their moms. Others have detention and can’t make it. Still others get lost easily, as they don’t believe maps and road signs.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I haven’t heard about any conventions coming up on this fascinating topic.
> 
> I think attendance is an issue. Many attendees can’t get permission slips from their moms. Others have detention and can’t make it. Still others get lost easily, as they don’t believe maps and road signs.


You free in November? 
http://fe2018.com 

You should probably save up for the 2019 cruise in September. You might see the ice wall. 


Flat Earth idiots are annoying enough on the internet. Imagine being stuck on a boat with them. So many shitty jokes will be told about not seeing a curve in the ocean


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You free in November?
> http://fe2018.com
> 
> You should probably save up for the 2019 cruise in September. You might see the ice wall. View attachment 4144112
> ...


i see this as an opportunity...get them all in one place, then torpedo the boat, then dump 55 gallon barrels of chum in the water....


----------



## Rrog (May 31, 2018)

I’d maybe go on the cruise, but that torpedo is a deal breaker for me. Call me a party pooper.


----------



## ttystikk (May 31, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I’d maybe go on the cruise, but that torpedo is a deal breaker for me. Call me a party pooper.


Just miss reboarding at the last stop before the rendezvous.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

bring a rubber raft and a harpoon, make a game of it


----------



## Rrog (May 31, 2018)

Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2018)




----------



## gwheels (May 31, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> The *title* of this thread might actually be the most overlooked truth in modern society.. View attachment 4134521


Geeze you can see England from there.......not


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/06/07/what-has-nasa-found-on-mars-get-set-for-major-announcement.amp.html

Organic molecules found on Mars. The Rover was vacuuming the ceiling of the dome over the flat earth, is all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2018)

Rrog said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/06/07/what-has-nasa-found-on-mars-get-set-for-major-announcement.amp.html
> 
> Organic molecules found on Mars. The Rover was vacuuming the ceiling of the dome over the flat earth, is all.


so it's a 2.5 billion dollar roomba? i got to get a job selling shit to nasa


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, but they are sworn to secrecy so no one knows forever. People never tell secrets. It’s in out DNA


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/social-media/arizona-veterans-group-finds-homeless-camp-fuels-new-pizzagate-style-n880956

I'm sure pizzagate was a popular conspiracy here on Flat Earth News. This new conspiracy is a beauty also


----------



## gwheels (Jun 7, 2018)

I will be going to NFLD this summer. My parents place looks out over england. I will stand on a ladder on the roof and if I can see England I was wrong.  

If we get into a bottle of screech and start dancing with the ugly stick all bets are off  Jiggs dinner and fish and brews.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 23, 2018)

I recently saw a bunch of guys all wearing matching 'flat Earth society' tee shirts.

Even the nerds shunned them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2018)

i would have beaten at least one of them up, they have to be driven back underground. they can't be allowed to think they're "acceptable"....


----------



## gwheels (Jul 24, 2018)

So I was at the highest point in Canada and on the plane to get to the most eastern point in north america and


The earth is round.......Only mentally retarded people would see otherwise...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

gwheels said:


> So I was at the highest point in Canada and on the plane to get to the most eastern point in north america and
> 
> 
> The earth is round.......Only mentally retarded people would see otherwise...


nooooo, it's special windows, they make stuff far away look round, but when you land, they make everything look normal again.....but keep that quiet, it's a secret.......


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nooooo, it's special windows, they make stuff far away look round, but when you land, they make everything look normal again.....but keep that quiet, it's a secret.......


Fisheye plane windows!

Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## zem (Jul 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nooooo, it's special windows, they make stuff far away look round, but when you land, they make everything look normal again.....but keep that quiet, it's a secret.......


ok but explain this: I actually took an ex-flat earther to the shore looked over the horizon to a lighthouse with a telescope to see it had sunk below the horizon for at least a 100 feet with only its head protruding from the horizon line. Of course the guy could not explain this observation except by saying it out that the earth is round. I really would like to hear a flat earther's explanation to this...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2018)

zem said:


> ok but explain this: I actually took an ex-flat earther to the shore looked over the horizon to a lighthouse with a telescope to see it had sunk below the horizon for at least a 100 feet with only its head protruding from the horizon line. Of course the guy could not explain this observation except by saying it out that the earth is round. I really would like to hear a flat earther's explanation to this...


you won't hear anything but bullshit here. they won't believe you until you take them and show them in person. then half of them will later convince themselves that you have a trick telescope....


----------



## Rrog (Jul 25, 2018)

The delusion is strong


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2018)

Elon Musk would do the world a great service if he dedicated a test launch to carrying half a dozen die-hard leaders (?) of the F/E cult up for free.
But of course he will need to equip Falcon Heavy with convex windows first. 

And I still want to know why things weigh less at the equator than anywhere else on earth.
r/g never got around to answering that one, just an oversight I'm sure.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 25, 2018)

https://image.gsfc.nasa.gov/poetry/ask/a11511.html

You indeed do weigh less at the equator


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2018)

Yep, but I want to hear the contradictory argument from the cult.
Mathematicians must be in bed with the Masons too I guess.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 26, 2018)

Standing water does not curve it defies the laws of physics. We can all agree that physics is science correct? Water does not flow uphill this would also defy the laws of physics. If the earth were a sphere it would require rivers to flow UP to account for the earth's rotundity. Rivers can only flow down. They all flow DOWN a gradient however slight it may be. Once you understand the simple behavior of water then you will realize how laughingly stupid the existence of a spherical earth is. Now ask yourself why. Why do those in power want us to think we live on a spinning ball?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2018)

Back to the same lack of understanding, Girly. Gradients exist on the surface of a sphere. Fucking idiot


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Standing water does not curve it defies the laws of physics. We can all agree that physics is science correct? Water does not flow uphill this would also defy the laws of physics. If the earth were a sphere it would require rivers to flow UP to account for the earth's rotundity. Rivers can only flow down. They all flow DOWN a gradient however slight it may be. Once you understand the simple behavior of water then you will realize how laughingly stupid the existence of a spherical earth is. Now ask yourself why. Why do those in power want us to think we live on a spinning ball?



The funniest and most hypocritical part of your argument is that you denounce gravity but pretend it exists below the planet anyway to justify this water argument.

The truth is not rocket science. It’s just earth science. Round earth science.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Why do those in power want us to think we live on a spinning ball?


The real question is... How would that many people be able to keep it a secret? Also why lie about something so stupid?

Also why are you this stupid?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Standing water does not curve it defies the laws of physics. We can all agree that physics is science correct? Water does not flow uphill this would also defy the laws of physics. If the earth were a sphere it would require rivers to flow UP to account for the earth's rotundity. Rivers can only flow down. They all flow DOWN a gradient however slight it may be. Once you understand the simple behavior of water then you will realize how laughingly stupid the existence of a spherical earth is. Now ask yourself why. Why do those in power want us to think we live on a spinning ball?


once you realize there is a difference between a small body of water, and a large one.....you'll have come the first step to reality. one drop of water behaves in a certain way. one gallon in a similar but different way, 5 million gallons has a completely different dynamic, and trillions of gallons are a whole other thing entirely. the oceans do indeed curve. a damn drainage ditch will curve if you look at a long enough section of it. in truth, there is nothing simple about fluid dynamics. but you argue against yourself, recently you were saying that water was seemingly flowing uphill, and wouldn't flow north....as if north was "up"....or was that another nut?
why don't you just tell me why they want us to believe we're living on a spinning ball? i'm very interested in the truth....or what you believe is the truth. what possible secret could be valuable enough to justify keeping it? is it because of orders of the aliens? or the mole people? or the aliens who are now mole people living inside the hollow (but still flat) earth?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> once you realize there is a difference between a small body of water, and a large one.....you'll have come the first step to reality. one drop of water behaves in a certain way. one gallon in a similar but different way, 5 million gallons has a completely different dynamic, and trillions of gallons are a whole other thing entirely. the oceans do indeed curve. a damn drainage ditch will curve if you look at a long enough section of it. in truth, there is nothing simple about fluid dynamics. but you argue against yourself, recently you were saying that water was seemingly flowing uphill, and wouldn't flow north....as if north was "up"....or was that another nut?
> why don't you just tell me why they want us to believe we're living on a spinning ball? i'm very interested in the truth....or what you believe is the truth. what possible secret could be valuable enough to justify keeping it? is it because of orders of the aliens? or the mole people? or the aliens who are now mole people living inside the hollow (but still flat) earth?


Suspension bridges with vertical support towers are a good example.

They're all further apart at the top than the bottom due to the curvature of the Earth.

The top of the Golden Gate Bridge is almost two inches wider at the top than the base because of the curvature of the Earth!

The mathematical Proof:
http://datagenetics.com/blog/june32012/index.html


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 26, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Suspension bridges with vertical support towers are a good example.
> 
> They're all further apart at the top than the bottom due to the curvature of the Earth.
> 
> ...


I bet the surface of the water in the bay is perfectly level GLOBETARD !!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I bet the surface of the water in the bay is perfectly level GLOBETARD !!!


Nope.

Curved, with a radius of 7926.335/2 miles.

Physics, bitch!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 26, 2018)

Incorrect Globetard physics.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2018)

One more time.
Why would I weigh 200 lbs 11 oz at either pole (north or south) and only 200 at the equator.

Serious question.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One more time.
> Why would I weigh 200 lbs 11 oz at either pole (north or south) and only 200 at the equator.
> 
> Serious question.


Cool! I didn't think it would be that much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Cool! I didn't think it would be that much.


5.5 Oz per 100 lbs.
That much difference is easily measurable.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 5.5 Oz per 100 lbs.
> That much difference is easily measurable.


Unless you had lunch in the trip, I suppose...

I would have guessed the difference as being smaller. 

I notice he hasn't responded.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Unless you had lunch in the trip, I suppose...


Airline food ain't that good.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Airline food ain't that good.


Maybe not in coach...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe not in coach...


Ouch, that smarts.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ouch, that smarts.


Maybe I have low standards but all kidding aside I've never had a bad inflight meal. Truly, I've enjoyed them all- and the view was always memorable!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Standing water does not curve it defies the laws of physics. We can all agree that physics is science correct? Water does not flow uphill this would also defy the laws of physics. If the earth were a sphere it would require rivers to flow UP to account for the earth's rotundity. Rivers can only flow down. They all flow DOWN a gradient however slight it may be. Once you understand the simple behavior of water then you will realize how laughingly stupid the existence of a spherical earth is. Now ask yourself why. Why do those in power want us to think we live on a spinning ball?


This is broken logic. The key is in the words "up" and "down"

not to mention "hill"


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 29, 2018)

NASA was created by freemasons. NASA is forcing the globe earth hoax down our throats. Who should know better than anyone that water is level as they have used it as a tool to make stone structuctures perfectly level. Therein lies the slap in the face. Stonemasons created the secret society known as freemasons long ago. Sir Isaac Newton was a freemason.


cannabineer said:


> This is broken logic. The key is in the words "up" and "down"
> 
> not to mention "hill"


 A river can only flow down a gradient. The Nile River is 4,298 miles long. It covers 2500 miles by the way the crow flies (or a straight line) flowing North across the equator. The earth has a circumference of 24,901 miles. Where's the curvature? Rivers can only flow down a gradient Globetards.... FLAT EARTH !!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2018)

"The longer branch of the Nile—the White Nile—begins in the floor of the Western Rift, where it receives melt from glaciers and snowfields of the Ruwenzori Mountains (*peaks of up to 5100 meters above sea level*), as well as river drainage from Lakes Edward and Victoria."

Sounds like a downward gradient to me, and btw, North is not "up"

How much do I weigh now?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2018)

Retreaded Gorilla is an unconscious alien plant, inserted into society to sow doubt, impede scientific understanding and technological progress in order to safeguard them from our dangerous nuclear armed immaturity.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 30, 2018)

Griller has lost his mind and any grip with reality. Listen to him babble on and on. Same bullshit. He just waits 2 weeks and post the same bullshit again. 

He has 2 friends that occasionally like his posts. Might be him in sock mode for all we know


----------



## Rrog (Jul 30, 2018)

http://www.iflscience.com/editors-blog/flat-wrong-misunderstood-history-flat-earth-theories/

A little more perspective


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Griller has lost his mind and any grip with reality. Listen to him babble on and on. Same bullshit. He just waits 2 weeks and post the same bullshit again.
> 
> He has 2 friends that occasionally like his posts. Might be him in sock mode for all we know


We shouldn't denigrate his religion...


----------



## Rrog (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh, let’s


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

why not? we denigrate all the others.
fruit pies don't get a free ride


----------



## Rrog (Jul 30, 2018)

He is most certainly a fruit pie


----------



## Rrog (Jul 31, 2018)

And that’s an insult to fruit pies everywhere


----------



## neckpod (Jul 31, 2018)

Rrog said:


> And that’s an insult to fruit pies everywhere


Tried ignoring this for too long now... You guys crack me up cant stop laughing hahahahahaha 

The title says it perfectly. NOTHING DUMBER THAN A FLAT EARTHER!


----------



## neckpod (Jul 31, 2018)

I have been barred from so many flat earth Facebook pages and sites as that is the way they roll haha, As soon as they realise you are not a believer Booom! your a globehead or globetard! heard them all...


----------



## Rrog (Jul 31, 2018)

Ignorance loves company


----------



## Rrog (Jul 31, 2018)

Pick any conspiracy. If you’re not in on it with the rest of the 0.000001% of the population, you’re a blind dumb ass. The 0.9999999% are all foolish sheep. 

Works for church, too. They can’t wait to tell you about Hell


----------



## neckpod (Jul 31, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Pick any conspiracy. If you’re not in on it with the rest of the 0.000001% of the population, you’re a blind dumb ass. The 0.9999999% are all foolish sheep.
> 
> Works for church, too. They can’t wait to tell you about Hell


Foolish sheep and Retarded because we can't see whats right there in front of us.. Blinded by our own government so they may control the masses hahahaha.. As for church some people need belief/faith but for god sake don't push it on other people who dont..

I have faith!? Faith my next harvest will be a blessing. Amen!! Amen hahahaha Booom gotta have faith eh?


----------



## neckpod (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jul 31, 2018)

Just to be fair, I feel like there's an intelligence scale for fruitcake that we need to discuss further. Is this guy down on the wierd green chunk end off things or up on the Maraschino cherry end of the fruitcake spectrum?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 31, 2018)

I think he dabbles on both ends of a fruit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2018)

well, to be accurate, i called him a fruit PIE, but, flour, sugar, and fruit is adaptable. sooo, on the fruit cake scale, he's all red and green candied cherries, with just enough cake to hold it all together. the kind of fruit cake you'd use to fill a pothole in your driveway


----------



## Rrog (Jul 31, 2018)

Ah. That kinda fruit cake.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jul 31, 2018)

Are we talking glutard too?


Rrog said:


> I think he dabbles on both ends of a fruit


and i assume by dabble, you mean diddle..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)

omfg...this guy is still going at it with this flat earth crap


----------



## Rrog (Jul 31, 2018)

Inexhaustible energy for the bullshit. That’s our man retried girler


----------



## Cx2H (Jul 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, to be accurate, i called him a fruit PIE, but, flour, sugar, and fruit is adaptable. sooo, on the fruit cake scale, he's all red and green candied cherries, with just enough cake to hold it all together. the kind of fruit cake you'd use to fill a pothole in your driveway


That Xmas fruit cake that never degrades and can stay unchanged for hundreds of years? I hate those fuxin things..


----------



## Cx2H (Jul 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> omfg...this guy is still going at it with this flat earth crap


It don't stop ever... 
#OCD


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jul 31, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> That Xmas fruit cake that never degrades and can stay unchanged for hundreds of years? I hate those fuxin things..


Lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 1, 2018)

Care to show me the way, rg? Lol


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 5.5 Oz per 100 lbs.
> That much difference is easily measurable.


Must have something to do with atmospheric density and buoyancy force differences between the poles and equator... which, i might add, has absolutely nothing to do with gravity btw ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2018)

Centrifugal force.

Mathematically proven & couldn't happen in the flat earth paradigm.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Centrifugal force.
> 
> Mathematically proven & couldn't happen in the flat earth paradigm.


I tried that angle months ago, he brushed it off.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 1, 2018)

Stop throwing science at people....geeze


----------



## Rrog (Aug 1, 2018)

Ya. Logic and science are all bullshit, I hear


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "The longer branch of the Nile—the White Nile—begins in the floor of the Western Rift, where it receives melt from glaciers and snowfields of the Ruwenzori Mountains (*peaks of up to 5100 meters above sea level*), as well as river drainage from Lakes Edward and Victoria."
> 
> Sounds like a downward gradient to me, and btw, North is not "up"
> 
> How much do I weigh now?


Did I say North was up? I said the Nile flows north and across the equator. My point is it flows down a gradient 4,298 miles covering 2500 miles as the crow flies. This is impossible on a ball earth with only 24,901 miles of circumference. 

Respectfully, R. G.


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Dude, I gave up on you. It's like talking to a toddler.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 2, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Ya. Logic and science are all bullshit, I hear


You don't know science or simple reasoning or plain addition and subtraction for that matter. Read the stats just provided in regards to the Nile River and conduct simple reasoning and prove you can reason. Work the problem and study it closely. Flat earth, flat earth, flat earth


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2018)

this from the guy that say's we aren't stars??? hmmm


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 2, 2018)

There are no stars. There just spots on the ferma-shit or whatever it is.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> There are no stars. There just spots on the ferma-shit or whatever it is.


ha ha


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2018)

It’s just so foolish, isn’t it?? Insane fantasy


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 2, 2018)

He never had any friends growing up. Just him and his dog, that kept pissing on him. You almost have to feel sorry for him that some people are just that Ignorant.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2018)

Rrog said:


> It’s just so foolish, isn’t it?? Insane fantasy


it is, i got some stuff that would prolly blow his mind, honestly i think it's already blown as it is...


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2018)

Blown. Yes


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Did I say North was up? I said the Nile flows north and across the equator. My point is it flows down a gradient 4,298 miles covering 2500 miles as the crow flies. This is impossible on a ball earth with only 24,901 miles of circumference.
> 
> Respectfully, R. G.


Wait. So the Nile flows how far on your delusion of a flat earth!? According to your reasoning, that's not very reasonable either, now is it?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 2, 2018)

And what gradient? With respect to what baseline? And without gravity, why does that flat-earth gradient even make the water flow north, mr. I'm full of logic and reason? You do realize you can have a local elevation gradient across a sphere too (or any surface fore that matter). Ya know, relative to it's center? Or in the case of an imperfect sphere or other shape, relative its center of gravity (woops), or one with topography that extends above and below the trace of that spheroid or surface?


----------



## gwheels (Aug 2, 2018)

Flat earth only works with fuzzy math and sheer stupidity.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 2, 2018)

Have i lost you? Ya know, like your marbles that have obvious rolled down that gradient due to density differences with the atmosphere that extends the entire length of that gradient of yours?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2018)

He’s an idiot


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 2, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> And what gradient? With respect to what baseline? And without gravity, why does that flat-earth gradient even make the water flow north, mr. I'm full of logic and reason? You do realize you can have a local elevation gradient across a sphere too (or any surface fore that matter). Ya know, relative to it's center? Or in the case of an imperfect sphere or other shape, relative its center of gravity (woops), or one with topography that extends above and below the trace of that spheroid or surface?


lol ....The Nile would have to flow up 380 miles to account for curvature. You can't have gradient AND curvature at that distance. LOGIC. No need to feel stupid for believing globe earth BS a lot of people fell for it. OR maybe you are just STUPID.


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 2, 2018)

Ever been to the edge of the earth?
I've never found it?
Where are its corners, and / or edges?
Ever been there?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 3, 2018)

Current sunrise in hawaii = 6:06 am
Current sunset in hawaii = 7:09 pm

Current sunrise in anchorage, alaska = 5:38 am
Current sunset in anchorage, alaska = 10:35 pm

Yes we really only have 11-13 hrs of sun in hawaii all year around, im not making this shit up rg... 

No the sun doesn't speed past us to "fake" a shorter day lmao...

You don't need to be intolerant of cold evidence bro, at this point im thinking you are stuck in some religious trance which is no way to live in this reality.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2018)

He’s mistaking latitude and longitude with elevation whilst discounting gravity.

What an idiot. And he says completely impossibly incorrect stuff with conviction

He’s a complete moron


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 3, 2018)

Rrog said:


> He’s mistaking latitude and longitude with elevation whilst discounting gravity.
> 
> What an idiot. And he says completely impossibly incorrect stuff with conviction
> 
> He’s a complete moron





SPLFreak808 said:


> Current sunrise in hawaii = 6:06 am
> Current sunset in hawaii = 7:09 pm
> 
> Current sunrise in anchorage, alaska = 5:38 am
> ...


During the summer the sun follows a path closer to the north pole. In the winter it's path is deeper in the southern hemisphere. It's not the opposite of what happens during summer in the north. That is a misconception. Antarctica does not have super long days on Dec. 21st as opposed to June 21st in Alaska. I doubt you understand how the equinoxes and solstices work though.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 3, 2018)

Wait. You said hemisphere...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 3, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Wait. You said hemisphere...


south of the equator is southern hemisphere right?


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 3, 2018)

How does a compass work?.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 3, 2018)

Well I've been to the Edge. There I stood and looked down. You know I lost a lot of friends there, baby. Ive got no time to mess around.


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 3, 2018)

A bottomless pit isn't it. Full of endless possibilities, and potential.


BUT


"Such is life"


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2018)

Griller is a great bullshitter


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> During the summer the sun follows a path closer to the north pole. In the winter it's path is deeper in the southern hemisphere. It's not the opposite of what happens during summer in the north. That is a misconception. Antarctica does not have super long days on Dec. 21st as opposed to June 21st in Alaska. I doubt you understand how the equinoxes and solstices work though.


Wow... The sun does not slow down at the topic of cancer, it also does not speed up at the tropic of capricorn, how would this happen without effecting everyone else?

Do you not agree that 24hrs is a full day at any given point on earth?


----------



## Hashishh (Aug 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> south of the equator is southern hemi*sphere* right?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 4, 2018)

Isn’t he just the dumbest ass you’ve seen all year?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 4, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Ever been to the edge of the earth?
> I've never found it?
> Where are its corners, and / or edges?
> Ever been there?


Antarctica has a no fly zone so.... ahem.... you can't circumnavigate a ball earth by flying over it. The public is limited to the subantarctic islands. There is also a hands off multinational treaty. Only "scientist" and "researchers" are allowed access. The south pole is simply a monument complete with the masonic symbol than a actual magnetic point of interest like the North Pole. Antarctica is void of life it has no native human populations, mammals or plants. Seals and penguins are mostly found in the more hospitable subantarctic islands. Antarctica is the key to unlocking the secret of the true nature of our realm and the powers that be keep it locked down tight. This time and this time only i will refrain from calling all of you Globetards.  Ask yourself. Do you really think the surface of the oceans curve into a ball? Do rivers really flow up hill?


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> south of the equator is southern hemisphere right?


Keyword: sphere...


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Antarctica has a no fly zone so.... ahem.... you can't circumnavigate a ball earth by flying over it. The public is limited to the subantarctic islands. There is also a hands off multinational treaty. Only "scientist" and "researchers" are allowed access. The south pole is simply a monument complete with the masonic symbol than a actual magnetic point of interest like the North Pole. Antarctica is void of life it has no native human populations, mammals or plants. Seals and penguins are mostly found in the more hospitable subantarctic islands. Antarctica is the key to unlocking the secret of the true nature of our realm and the powers that be keep it locked down tight. This time and this time only i will refrain from calling all of you Globetards.  Ask yourself. Do you really think the surface of the oceans curve into a ball? Do rivers really flow up hill?


You sure the key isn't in antipsychotic medication? ^_^


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 4, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Keyword: sphere...


hemi means half. hemisphere= half sphere=dome


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> hemi means half. hemisphere= half sphere=dome


LOL. 

Give you credit, you keep swinging.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> hemi means half. hemisphere= half sphere=dome


sphere
sfir/
_noun_

1.
a round solid figure, or its surface, with every point on its surface equidistant from its center.
2.
an area of activity, interest, or expertise; a section of society or an aspect of life distinguished and unified by a particular characteristic.
"political reforms to match those in the economic sphere"
synonyms: domain, realm, province, field, area, territory, arena, department
"the sphere of foreign affairs"
_verb_
archaic

1.
enclose in or as if in a sphere.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 4, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> You sure the key isn't in antipsychotic medication? ^_^


No antipsychotics wouldn't do you any good because you are stupid if you think the oceans curve into a damn ball. That means antipsychotics can't fix stupid. Globetard.


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Antarctica has a no fly zone so.... ahem.... you can't circumnavigate a ball earth by flying over it. The public is limited to the subantarctic islands. There is also a hands off multinational treaty. Only "scientist" and "researchers" are allowed access. The south pole is simply a monument complete with the masonic symbol than a actual magnetic point of interest like the North Pole. Antarctica is void of life it has no native human populations, mammals or plants. Seals and penguins are mostly found in the more hospitable subantarctic islands. Antarctica is the key to unlocking the secret of the true nature of our realm and the powers that be keep it locked down tight. This time and this time only i will refrain from calling all of you Globetards.  Ask yourself. Do you really think the surface of the oceans curve into a ball? Do rivers really flow up hill?


May i ask you something?
If the Earth is flat. How does "high" and "low" tide work?
Where the FUCK does all that water come from, and where does it go?
Don't fucking tell me it goes to the edge of the earth and back.
Please RG, an explanation? 
Your theory sounds crazier every single new post.
Do you actually believe what you're saying?
Im starting to have my doubts........


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 4, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> May i ask you something?
> If the Earth is flat. How does "high" and "low" tide work?
> Where the FUCK does all that water come from, and where does it go?
> Don't fucking tell me it goes to the edge of the earth and back.
> ...


Bro, I said month's ago these threads are a series of trolling with different titles. This sheet is so ludacris that he can't believe what he's typing to be true unless he's in denial.


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 4, 2018)

@RetardedGurilla what kind of medication are you on?


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 4, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> @RetardedGurilla what kind of medication are you on?


Not the right kind obviously.


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 4, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Bro, I said month's ago these threads are a series of trolling with different titles. This sheet is so ludacris that he can't believe what he's typing to be true unless he's in denial.


It's insane. Isn't it.
Absolutely no logic or reasoning at all.


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 4, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> It's insane. Isn't it.
> Absolutely no logic or reasoning at all.


Nope! None what so ever.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> May i ask you something?
> If the Earth is flat. How does "high" and "low" tide work?


This is another one I've been meaning to bring up - @RetiredGuerilla 

And for the umpteenth time can you explain the differences in weight of an object that occurs between either pole and the equator?

TY


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is another one I've been meaning to bring up - @RetiredGuerilla
> 
> And for the umpteenth time can you explain the differences in weight of an object that occurs between either pole and the equator?
> 
> TY


The Earth is flat bro. All objects weigh exactly the same. Big, small, round, square, angular, whatever.
Same / same. Everything same.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> The Earth is flat bro. All objects weigh exactly the same. Big, small, round, square, angular, whatever.
> Same / same. Everything same.....



Except for that pesky math/science thing.
I know that you and R/G know otherwise.


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Except for that pesky math/science thing.
> I know that you and R/G know otherwise.


Dude.
Geometry and trigonometry = no go for me. 
Its too big a picture. I always notice all the fine details.
The overall is just too much to comprehend.

But the Earth is flat?
Lol give me a kit-kat, so i can take a break!
Technology and science have nothing to do with stupidity.
Technology and science is NEVER considered fact.
How the hell has science evolved anyway? (scientific theory)
Ignorance is a curse. Naivety is learning. FACT.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 4, 2018)

TIDES: Water is naturally diamagnetic which means it repels a magnetic field. The sun and moon are very close. The sun has a positive electromagnetic charge that repels the water and the moon has a negative electromagnetic charge creating high tides. This can be proven in a experiment with water and magnets.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is another one I've been meaning to bring up - @RetiredGuerilla
> 
> And for the umpteenth time can you explain the differences in weight of an object that occurs between either pole and the equator?
> 
> TY


The difference in weight is miniscule and I would be interested to know how you think this weight difference proves a ball earth. You should concern yourself with the lack of curvature in regards to the gradient of the Nile River. It covers 1/10 of the earth's circumference by the way the crow flies on a gradient. Where's the apex of the ball earth? Oceans curving into a ball? Really? LOL !!! The Nile winds its way 4,298 miles and 2500 in a straight line on a gradient and no curvature.


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> TIDES: Water is naturally diamagnetic which means it repels a magnetic field. The sun and moon are very close. The sun has a positive electromagnetic charge that repels the water and the moon has a negative electromagnetic charge creating high tides. This can be proven in a experiment with water and magnets.


So poor 50litres of water on top a table. See where it goes.
How would a flat earth be any diferent?

Oh,
Also why is it, if you follow EXACTLY the same direction on the Earth, you always end up back where you started.
Grab a compass. Face exactly north. Keep travelling in a staight line. You'll end exactly where you started.
Why is this.....?
Must be the flat earth doing a 180 degree turn. Lol. Much lolz. Very, very lol.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 4, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> So poor 50litres of water on top a table. See where it goes.
> How would a flat earth be any diferent?
> 
> Oh,
> ...


Get a flat earth map and lay it your greasy kitchen table. You are just making a big flat circle when you travel not circumnavigating a spinning ball. Get a compass. Start at ANY point on the map. Travel south and eventually you will hit a ring of ice called Antarctica that contains the earths oceans.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 4, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Dude.
> Geometry and trigonometry = no go for me.
> Its too big a picture. I always notice all the fine details.
> The overall is just too much to comprehend.
> ...


Does math lie? Does water lie? Water always finds its level. Plane trigonometry was used for centuries for oceanic navigation. Try using spherical trigonometry for navigation on the vast expanses of open ocean in the southern hemisphere where GPS does not work. LOL !!!! GOOD LUCK GLOBETARD  Your GPS/cell phones rely on the cell towers that dot our landscape, not satellites they are a hoax.


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Get a flat earth map and lay it your greasy kitchen table. You are just making a big flat circle when you travel not circumnavigating a spinning ball. Get a compass. Start at ANY point on the map. Travel south and eventually you will hit a ring of ice called Antarctica that contains the earths oceans.


Lol,

Have you EVER played snake on your phone?
How is it snake can always exit the screen but always end up on the other side?
Your flat earth theory is about as stupid as my analogy.

If YOU wanted to draw, and accurately display the whole image on a 2D image, how the fuck else would you do it?

You know there are globular world maps, you can spin around?
Just like in science class.........

Oh yeah. For the LOL.



Sorry RG.
But fuck me dead, and call me Jesus.
Your logic makes no sense at all!


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Does math lie? Does water lie? Water always finds its level. Plane trigonometry was used for centuries for oceanic navigation. Try using spherical trigonometry for navigation on the vast expanses of open ocean in the southern hemisphere where GPS does not work. LOL !!!! GOOD LUCK GLOBETARD  Your GPS/cell phones rely on the cell towers that dot our landscape, not satellites they are a hoax.


Pretty ignorant. I've told you to go outside and watch the satellites fly over head at dawn. Your theory is a hoax. Your logic is flawed. You can confirm some of this with your own eyes.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 4, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Pretty ignorant. I've told you to go outside and watch the satellites fly over head at dawn. Your theory is a hoax. Your logic is flawed. You can confirm some of this with your own eyes.


You can just barely see a commercial airliner at 35,000 feet which is about 7 miles. How big and how far away are those satellites again? lol ur dumb as fuck  and they have lights? lol ya right


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You can just barely see a commercial airliner at 35,000 feet which is about 7 miles. How big and how far away are those satellites again? lol ur dumb as fuck  and they have lights? lol ya right


Now I see why they tag you retarded...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 4, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Now I see why they tag you retarded...


The altitude of the commercial airliner is many miles lower than the satellite. The satellite IS NOT larger than the airliner. Does the satellite have lights? Reason and logic. That is not a satellite Globetard. I have also seen what you have seen and it moves very fast indeed. BUT it has freakin blinking lights and we can't confirm it's flight path just because we see it fly over every 30 minutes or so. It is without a doubt a high speed plane. I'm not ready to say it's part of the 5,000 m.p.h. Aurora program though. Named after Aurora, Texas where in April 1897 a flying machine crashed into Judge Proctor's windmill and the town folk buried a little alien in the cemetery.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 4, 2018)

The Aurora has been in development since 1989. A vast improvement on the SR 71 and 72 Blackbird program It has intakes that spin turbines that increase power. The faster you go the more power you generate in the turbines and so on and so on until you are moving 6 times faster than the speed of sound.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Does the satellite have lights?


Yeap, sunlight. Why I keep saying Dawn's twilight... Reflection.
#FFS eye's don't lie. Maybe yours does.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 4, 2018)

He’s an idiot


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You can just barely see a commercial airliner at 35,000 feet which is about 7 miles. How big and how far away are those satellites again? lol ur dumb as fuck  and they have lights? lol ya right


You would be surprised how far the human eye can see on a dark night, 7 miles isn't shit.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 5, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The Aurora has been in development since 1989. A vast improvement on the SR 71 and 72 Blackbird program It has intakes that spin turbines that increase power. The faster you go the more power you generate in the turbines and so on and so on until you are moving 6 times faster than the speed of sound.


No blinking light. Not an aircraft. You know they have a rt map of satellite positions so you can know exactly what bird it was. Your flawed thermosphere logic again?

Aurora? Try Taw-50


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 5, 2018)

I got an idea. Whenever RetardedGurilla spews something stupid (which is every post he makes), everyone chug a beer. I'm chugging one right now, everyone join me. If we going to put up with his full Retard mode, we may as well get a kick out of it so why not turn it into a drinking game?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> During the summer the sun follows a path closer to the north pole. In the winter it's path is deeper in the southern hemisphere. It's not the opposite of what happens during summer in the north. That is a misconception. Antarctica does not have super long days on Dec. 21st as opposed to June 21st in Alaska. I doubt you understand how the equinoxes and solstices work though.


Well it's pretty fuckin' obvious you don't!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> south of the equator is southern hemisphere right?


Hemi = half
Sphere = globe

Thanks for telling us you're just trolling!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 5, 2018)

Australia is in the southern hemisphere and Flat Earthers don't belive Australia exists..






http://www.iflscience.com/editors-blog/flatearthers-came-from-all-around-the-globe-to-attend-a-conference-their-latest-theory-is-freaking-incredible/


I don't exist...This sadden me.

I was told the English Flat earth conference cost over $150 POUNDS to attend. This tells me that someone is making a HUGE income off the stupid and must be fake. When did you hear of people charging to attend a "round Earth" conference?

Joke: Flat Earthers have converts from all around the globe.


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 5, 2018)

Lol, 

Full circle isn't it........


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 5, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Lol,
> 
> Full circle isn't it........


If you existed id find that funny....


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 5, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> If you existed id find that funny....


Lol, almost had me there. Almost...
Forgive me. My mind isn't in the right hemisphere today.
Right?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 5, 2018)

Low earth orbit satellites are 1200 miles up. Some are purported to be 22000 miles out. So you can see a satellite that's smaller than a commercial airliner from 1000s of miles up? Lack of logic and reason which is typical of a kool-aid drinking Globetard who believes in 1960's sci-fi moon landings. The footage from Apollo 11 is so retarded and fake looking you should all be embarrassed and ashamed.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Well I've been to the Edge. There I stood and looked down. You know I lost a lot of friends there, baby. Ive got no time to mess around.


If you want it you got to bleed for it baby!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 14, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


>


With a go pro fish eye lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 14, 2018)

doniawon said:


> With a go pro fish eye lol.


don't tell me your a dumb flat earther to? Its OK, I don't exist.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 14, 2018)

Did you hear the latest. Flat Earthers don't purchase round the world airfares.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 15, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The altitude of the commercial airliner is many miles lower than the satellite. The satellite IS NOT larger than the airliner. Does the satellite have lights? Reason and logic. That is not a satellite Globetard. I have also seen what you have seen and it moves very fast indeed. BUT it has freakin blinking lights and we can't confirm it's flight path just because we see it fly over every 30 minutes or so. It is without a doubt a high speed plane. I'm not ready to say it's part of the 5,000 m.p.h. Aurora program though. Named after Aurora, Texas where in April 1897 a flying machine crashed into Judge Proctor's windmill and the town folk buried a little alien in the cemetery.


 Some satellite solar arrays are actually much bigger than air liners and are highly reflective the light you see isn't actually lights on the satellite but the reflection of the sun on the solar array that powers the satellite, the idea that the earth is flat is just ridiculous, how do you explain solar and lunar eclipses? Especially lunar eclipses?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> Some satellite solar arrays are actually much bigger than air liners and are highly reflective the light you see isn't actually lights on the satellite but the reflection of the sun on the solar array that powers the satellite, the idea that the earth is flat is just ridiculous, how do you explain solar and lunar eclipses? Especially lunar eclipses?


My dude. You are very right, of course. But retreadgirler is mentally ill. You may as well be arguing that he’s not a parakeet. He’s beyond logic and fact. He’s delusional 

If you think I’m just kidding around, do a search on his posts. You’ll see he’s quite proudly mentally incapacitated


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 15, 2018)

Ah I see, lol I read a few of his posts on this thread and thought he might have been a touch special but apparently his Gilbert grape level special, turns out there's a lot of nut bags out there that believe this crap


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2018)

It’s frightening how gullible a human can be


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> don't tell me your a dumb flat earther to? Its OK, I don't exist.


I have no legs. 
I have no legs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2018)

Yet they have. . .


Leighbraz said:


> Ah I see, lol I read a few of his posts on this thread and thought he might have been a touch special but apparently his Gilbert grape level special, *turns out there's a lot of nut bags out there that believe this crap*


They've got clubhouses all over the globe.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2018)

Amazing


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yet they have. . .
> 
> They've got clubhouses all over the globe.


You mean around the globe I think...

Someone is making big money off these people.. .


----------



## BarryBwana (Aug 15, 2018)

I've always wanted to ask someone's who believes in flat earth the following....

Ok, lets say the earth is flat and has been covered up with the globe myth perpetuated instead...... why the coverup in the first place?

I think you'd have to admit the resources required to do all this successfully would be beyond vast. Like enough resources that you'd likely be able to cure one of the biggest issues plaguing humanity like curing cancer, climate control technology etc etcwith those resources 


What benefit, and for who, would be provided for this coverup that would justify the ungodly resources dedicated to maintaining the coverup?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 15, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> I've always wanted to ask someone's who believes in flat earth the following....
> 
> Ok, lets say the earth is flat and has been covered up with the globe myth perpetuated instead...... why the coverup in the first place?
> 
> ...


Not to mention the thousands of different world leaders, the hundreds of thousands of pilots the millions of ships captains plus the crews...All not saying a word.
World leaders cannot agree on a pollution solution but have kept this secret? I don't think so.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> I've always wanted to ask someone's who believes in flat earth the following....
> 
> Ok, lets say the earth is flat and has been covered up with the globe myth perpetuated instead...... why the coverup in the first place?
> 
> ...


If you're comfy in your beliefs, why inquire?.
If the topic interest you, and you feel compelled, do some investigating.
People have different beliefs, doesn't mean they are 'fuckin retads'. 
NASA makes 15 million a day. There's benefits, for whom ??? Idk. What's the benefits of going to Mars? Lol. 
I'm the wrong person to spoon-feed info. 
Just can't stand how people turn on each other over opposing views.. human nature lies deceit hate racism etc , worlds fucked, flat ball, pear who fucking cares.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 15, 2018)

doniawon said:


> If you're comfy in your beliefs, why inquire?.
> If the topic interest you, and you feel compelled, do some investigating.
> People have different beliefs, doesn't mean they are 'fuckin retads'.
> NASA makes 15 million a day. There's benefits, for whom ??? Idk. What's the benefits of going to Mars? Lol.
> ...


Getting to mars is an achievement, it doesn't have to have any other benefit.
Worlds awesome and life's great. No need to be a Debbie Downer just get out and live life!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Getting to mars is an achievement, it doesn't have to have any other benefit.
> Worlds awesome and life's great. No need to be a Debbie Downer just get out and live life!


Life's a garden.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 15, 2018)

Madre mía.. Y luego hay quien en este foro dice que en mi país vivimos en tiempos de la Inquisición...
A ver: Juan Sebastian El Cano ya demostró hace muchos siglos la esferidad de la Tierra dando la primera vuelta al Mundo, sin caerse por ningún borde...

No tengo tiempo de traducir, lo siento: estoy muy ocupado quemando herejes... (...es que ya descubrimos también el fuego: Que invento!!...pero eso ya os lo contare más tarde, no nos vayamos a saturar con tanta Ciencia y Tecnología...)

Salud y agarraros fuerte, no os vayáis a caer por algún borde l mundo...


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 15, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Madre mía.. Y luego hay quien en este foro dice que en mi país vivimos en tiempos de la Inquisición...
> A ver: Juan Sebastian El Cano ya demostró hace muchos siglos la esferidad de la Tierra dando la primera vuelta al Mundo, sin caerse por ningún borde...
> 
> No tengo tiempo de traducir, lo siento: estoy muy ocupado quemando herejes...


Translated: 
"My Mother ... And then there are those in this forum who say that in my country we live in times of the Inquisition ...
Let's see: Juan Sebastian El Cano already demonstrated the sphericity of the Earth many centuries ago by taking the first round of the World, without falling down any edge ..."


----------



## Montuno (Aug 15, 2018)

Ok..


My Mother ... And then there are those in this forum who say that in my country we live in the times of the Inquisition ... Let's see: Juan Sebastian El Cano has already demonstrated the sphericity of the Earth for many centuries by giving the first round of the World, without to fall by any edge ... I do not have time to translate, I'm sorry: I'm very busy burning heretics ... (... is that we already discovered fire too: What a great discovery !!! ... but that I'll tell you more about this discovery more later, we will not be saturated with so much Science and Technology ...) Health and hold on tight, do not go to fall by some edge the world ...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 15, 2018)

So El Cano give us the first EMPIRYCAL demo of the sphericity of Earth...
But a lot of centuries before, Eratostenes de Cirena give us the first MATHEMATICAL demo:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eratosthenes

Of course, Cristóbal Colón, Fernando de Magallanes & Juan Sebastian El Cano knowed the Eratostenes mathematical demo: thats why they traveled arround World...without any fear to fall from any Earth edge...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 15, 2018)

Btw, we can repeat easily the Eratostenes demo here in RIU: we only need 2 long sticks with the same heighth, the Sun, basic Trigonometry, n two members being sitted in differents latitudes of the same Hemisphery...
Try it...

Salud!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2018)

Lol... The thread title sums up guerilla perfectly


----------



## BarryBwana (Aug 15, 2018)

doniawon said:


> If you're comfy in your beliefs, why inquire?.





doniawon said:


> If the topic interest you, and you feel compelled, do some investigating.
> People have different beliefs, doesn't mean they are 'fuckin retads'.
> NASA makes 15 million a day. There's benefits, for whom ??? Idk. What's the benefits of going to Mars? Lol.
> I'm the wrong person to spoon-feed info.
> Just can't stand how people turn on each other over opposing views.. human nature lies deceit hate racism etc , worlds fucked, flat ball, pear who fucking cares.


I hope you didn't read my post as an attack. I asked in good faith as I'm legitimately interested in what the answers might be.

I'm as confident the earth is near spherical as I am about anything. I am the type who constantly questions things. My questions about the spherical nature of this planet are easily satisfied while I have many questions regarding its flatness that are not. Hence my position. It's not based on what the masses tell me, but my own critical examination of the evidence available to me.

Yet even if I am comfy in my belief of something I will still inquire of those who think differently. Even if I know their position is wrong, they might have an insight of value i've not considered. They might have some knowledge I didn't know before even if it's not enough to prove their position or if its completely impertinent to the issue at hand yet still worth knowing about. Or maybe it just helps to further understand the issue even if my opinion doesn't change.

I think the benefits of the pursuit of knowledge and acheivement speak for themselves. I mean you can argue the benefits derived do not justify the expense, but you can't really deny the benefits. Suppressing knowledge can certainly benefit people in many circumstance, but I fail to see where the motivation would lay to suppress the true shape of this planet... hence why I ask.

If I wanted to just disprove I'd simply ask for one single shred of evidence that there is an end of this world, which geometrically speaking, would have to be the largest physical feature on the planet if it exists.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Translated:
> "My Mother ... And then there are those in this forum who say that in my country we live in times of the Inquisition ...
> Let's see: Juan Sebastian El Cano already demonstrated the sphericity of the Earth many centuries ago by taking the first round of the World, without falling down any edge ..."


Whew. Discussion over, glad it's settled!. Flat Earth RS r fucking retarded. I digress


BarryBwana said:


> ​I hope you didn't read my post as an attack. I asked in good faith as I'm legitimately interested in what the answers might be.
> 
> I'm as confident the earth is near spherical as I am about anything. I am the type who constantly questions things. My questions about the spherical nature of this planet are easily satisfied while I have many questions regarding its flatness that are not. Hence my position. It's not based on what the masses tell me, but my own critical examination of the evidence available to me.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Well said, I agree completely. 
Could recommend a few articles, links to videos and a few of the more educated minds on the subject.
If nothing else it's interesting (great shitter material). Not saying I agree with it but I try n understand etc. 
I'm an atheist who enjoys listening to evangelist lol idk why. 
Also interesting, that differences in opinions, seem to always end up in bashing. True with anything I guess. 
I told myself I'd stay out of this thread


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Btw, we can repeat easily the Eratostenes demo here in RIU: we only need 2 long sticks with the same heighth, the Sun, basic Trigonometry, n two members being sitted in differents latitudes...
> Try it...
> 
> Salud!


By the way: if you dont know basic trigonometry, or you cant repeat the El Cano trip, we can prove the spherity of Earth with an EVEN easier empirical demo (but we cant know the size of Earth with it: yes with the Eratostenes demo). This demo is only based knowing the concept an the efect of gravity over any object that give us Newton: We only need to see how an apple (or anything) falls to Earth from a tree in even differents longitudes now (not only latitudes like inna the Eratostenes demo) or how a heavy stone tied and hung on a rope like in a mason's plumb hungs... If samebody have a real interest on it, we can try it... IT IS SO EASY... You dont need to try it to knows any Mathematic, even you dont need knows how to sume or rest to try it...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Btw, Im only a poor country sheep's n goats shepher, but like any teenager here I musted repeat the Eratostenes demo in the school when I was 14...
Isent it showed in USA's schools? Cos Im really surprised with several posts in this thread (cos everybody here is older than 18, n I suppouse all you musted go to school like an obligatión n like a free right, am I wrong?...).


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Btw, Im only a poor country sheep's n goats shepher, but like any teenager here I musted repeat the Eratostenes demo in the school when I was 14...
> Isent it showed in USA's schools? Cos Im really surprised with several posts in this thread (cos everybody here is older than 18, n I suppouse all you musted go to school like an obligatión n like a free right, am I wrong?...).


Flat earth is a big thing in America and really originated there. Their education system isn't what it was. They elected Trump for eg.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

By the way, and forgive the off-topic ... but I wish you had been with me on the mountain last night: often show the "shower of stars" ... Did you see it?
... If the Earth were flat, it could not retain any atmosphere around it, and natural spectacles such as the "shower of stars" , or the life, would be impossible ...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Flat earth is a big thing in America and really originated there. Their education system isn't what it was. They elected Trump for eg.


It is very, very sad. USA is the first Science&Technology power, n thats would must to be one of their biggest prouds as Nation & Society...
I really envy ("envidio") USA about it: I really would like that my Nation can be able to have their scientifical level...

Very, very sad: Belive to this poor shepher: *Only a land of the Education can be a "land of the free"*... Your education can make of you a more free man that the fact of be allowed to carry a gun...

Maybe it is why our actual Science & Education Minyster has prefered loose his work as NASA n ESA astronaute &
Scientific Enginier n loose a lot of money to work as Minister here for a lot of less money...

My best wishes to all of you.
*Salud y Educación para todos!!!*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> If you're comfy in your beliefs, why inquire?.
> If the topic interest you, and you feel compelled, do some investigating.
> People have different beliefs, doesn't mean they are 'fuckin retads'.
> NASA makes 15 million a day. There's benefits, for whom ??? Idk. What's the benefits of going to Mars? Lol.
> ...


yes, it does mean they are fucking retards. beliefs are one thing, denying an easily provable fact is idiocy of the highest degree.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Translated:
> "My Mother ... And then there are those in this forum who say that in my country we live in times of the Inquisition ...
> Let's see: Juan Sebastian El Cano already demonstrated the sphericity of the Earth many centuries ago by taking the first round of the World, without falling down any edge ..."


must be a brazilian, they're just as bad as russians about rewriting history


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, it does mean they are fucking retards. beliefs are one thing, denying an easily provable fact is idiocy of the highest degree.


The earth is flat, as fuck!


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)

Is a pancake flat or round?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> The earth is flat, as fuck!


dude, how can you fucking believe that? why would EVERY other body in space be spherical, but the Earth is special?
how can you read this whole thread and see all the reasonable, sensible arguments for a spherical Earth, see all the nonsense that's spouted in defense of a flat earth, and tell me the earth is flat? HOW?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Omarossa and Trump, deepen racial divide in America. 
Was the headline on the newspapers yesterday. 
Somehow apprentice drama from 2010, is now our nation's top concern. 
America=Idiocracy. That fuckin movie nailed it!. 
I better get to Mexico before that wall gets up


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

newspapers deepen the racial divide. why does it matter to anyone what these two cartoon characters do?
they aren't real people, they don't live in the real world, and don't reflect anything about the real world.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude, how can you fucking believe that? why would EVERY other body in space be spherical, but the Earth is special?
> how can you read this whole thread and see all the reasonable, sensible arguments for a spherical Earth, see all the nonsense that's spouted in defense of a flat earth, and tell me the earth is flat? HOW?


I've been watching videos reading etc for over 2 years on the subject. 
This thread lol. 

Couple yrs ago I saw people holding flat Earth signs on the road. I took pictures n threw them up on IG. I couldn't believe some dumb ass would do that. Figured a bomb batch of meth had hit the streets . Blew my mind. 
For me started with moon landings...then NASA. Eric dubay, p900, rail gun, the list is fucking endless. 
Human litmus test. 
If you can prove to me the earth a ball . Please please please do it!.


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)

Oh great, another dip-shit joins the discussion.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> must be a brazilian, they're just as bad as russians about rewriting history


Brazilian?!?! Oh, sure youre joking with me...or things there are even worse that @Lucky Luke tells...

About Russians...I dont know if they are rewritting your History...but they rewrites our northeast folk songs fine...





*
Viva la Jota Aragonesa!!, Viva Aragon!!, Viva la Virgen del Pilar!!, Viva el Cachondeo!, Viva el vino!...y Viva El Ejercito Rojo, je, je... 
Cuanto saben estos rusos...*
Hay que tomarse este hilo a puro cachondeo...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I better get to Mexico before that wall gets up


Pobrecito México...tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de Estados Unidos...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> If you can prove to me the earth a ball . Please please please do it!.


...of course, isent enought the two EASY demos that I try to shows you (n that you can easily try for yourself n another RIU member or friend.)..if first you dont really have any wants or desire to learn...

Yeah, @Lukie Luke : USA is fucked Im afraid... Enought to me: I must to go with the goats to the mount...


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Flat earth is a big thing in America and really originated there. Their education system isn't what it was. They elected Trump for eg.


Lol, the idea of a flat Earth originated way before the USA was even a country... Isn't that why they say Columbus sailed to America? To prove to those idiots the Earth is not flat


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

they teach us a few things, i was aware you were speaking Spanish and not Portuguese .
Elcano finished Magellan's trip after he was killed in the Phillipines. he didn't organize or start anything, he just stepped into a bigger man's shoes and finished the easy half of the job. Magellan was Portuguese, and Elcano was a Spanish Basque, not that that really has anything to do with it, just more things they taught us.
Education is available in America. you just can't make a stupid person smart. they have the right to vote, but they don't have the responsibility to understand what they're voting for.....


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> Lol, the idea of a flat Earth originated way before the USA was even a country... Isn't that why they say Columbus sailed to America? To prove to those idiots the Earth is not flat


My god!!! Must I reapeat it again?!?!



Montuno said:


> *
> Of course, Cristóbal Colón, Fernando de Magallanes & Juan Sebastian El Cano knowed the Eratostenes mathematical demo: thats why they traveled arround World...without any fear to fall from any Earth edge...*


...shit, I knows that my English is more rusted than a Somalian cargo ships, n that here even not the Gibraltar's monkeys cant speak a decent English... But Im sure my English it isent the real problem in this thread...

Patience, Montuno, patience...
Ok. Not. Colon wanted to travel n trade with China travellin allways to the West...* justo becouse he knowed allready the spherity of the Earth*


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> My fucked god!!! Can you even not read!?


Yes I can read. Can you!? He literally said flat Earth originated in America...


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> My fucked god!!! Can you even not read!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...shit, I knows that my English is more rusted than a Somalian cargo ships, n that here even not the Gibraltar's monkeys cant speak a decent English... But Im sure my English it isent the real problem in this thread...


Ok... I think your English is the problem, buddy... I never said the Earth is flat... Someone said the idea originated in America. That is false.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

he did say that....i don't think it's accurate...the flat earth society was started in america, by Samuel Shenton. he was espousing the views of his friend, Charles Kenneth Johnson, who became the societies leader after Shenton's death in 1972.
flat earth THEORIES have existed since before people were aware that the world was spherical. just surprised they're still around is all, thought by now the obvious truths would have become self evident to even these people


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Is a pancake flat or round?


I love ya brother


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he did say that....i don't think it's accurate...the flat earth society was started in america, by Samuel Shenton. he was espousing the views of his friend, Charles Kenneth Johnson, who became the societies leader after Shenton's death in 1972.
> flat earth THEORIES have existed since before people were aware that the world was spherical. just surprised they're still around is all, thought by now the obvious truths would have become self evident to even these people


Yep, that's the only point I was trying to make. There idea of a flat Earth was around long before America. Obviously the idea never died completely lol. The USA isn't the only country filled with idiots tho... Idiots live all around the GLOBE.

I guess maybe he meant the flat Earth SOCIETY was started in America?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they teach us a few things, i was aware you were speaking Spanish and not Portuguese .
> Elcano finished Magellan's trip after he was killed in the Phillipines. he didn't organize or start anything, he just stepped into a bigger man's shoes and finished the easy half of the job. Magellan was Portuguese, and Elcano was a Spanish Basque, not that that really has anything to do with it, just more things they taught us.
> Education is available in America. you just can't make a stupid person smart. they have the right to vote, but they don't have the responsibility to understand what they're voting for.....


Oh, my god!!!

Magallanes was borned Portugueses n later he was nationalited Spanish. Spain was who organized n payed everything against Portugal, btw, cos they wanted to arrives to China before to Portugal. Portugal hates Magallanes by this historical fact. Magallanes was an stupid in Phillippines n he died cos he didint follow the El Cano advices. El Cano did the more difficult part of the trip cos he was now far away from Spanish waters, just inna the loosed Portuguese influence area, without the ships n víveres that Magallanes loose

The fact you can think that Magallanes were Brazilian talks about what you have been teached.
But probably were the Russians who theach it to you, am I right?

Salud.

PD: * Y Viva tambien Portugal!!!!*




...y el Fado...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he did say that....i don't think it's accurate...the flat earth society was started in america, by Samuel Shenton. he was espousing the views of his friend, Charles Kenneth Johnson, who became the societies leader after Shenton's death in 1972.
> flat earth THEORIES have existed since before people were aware that the world was spherical. just surprised they're still around is all, thought by now the obvious truths would have become self evident to even these people


Flat Earth society is a farce. Bullshit society. (Damage control)


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> My god!!! Must I reapeat it again?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am agreeing with you, retard. At least I think I am. It's hard to fully understand your broken ass English.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Forgot how to embed. Red pill rabbit, jump in there


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> Ok... I think your English is the problem, buddy... I never said the Earth is flat... Someone said the idea originated in America. That is false.


My god again!!!
I clearly talks about your idea of that Colon triyed to demo the Earth spherity:




Mr. So low dough low said:


> Lol, the idea of a flat Earth originated way before the USA was even a country... *Isn't that why they say Columbus sailed to America? To prove to those idiots the Earth is not flat*


N again (n it will not be the last, Im seeing...:



Montuno said:


> My god!!! Must I reapeat it again?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Im sure my English isent the problem.


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> My god again!!!
> I clearly talks about you idea of that Colon trieyed to demo the Earth spherity:


Ok... You're obviously mentally retarded... Sorry about that, btw. It must suck. But why do you insist on arguing about things we agree upon? At least I think we agree... You are nearly illiterate so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> Ok... I think your English is the problem, buddy...


Btw, please, excuse my first tone with you: I can read now in your quote I sounds very rude .
I have edited it.
Hope you will forgive me.

N yeah, my English is stinky.

Btw, I never said or refered that the flat Earth idea was borned in USA.


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> My god again!!!
> I clearly talks about your idea of that Colon triyed to demo the Earth spherity:
> 
> 
> ...


So you are saying Columbus thought the Earth was FLAT?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> NASA makes 15 million a day.


Don't you mean NASA spends 15million a day? NASA is the farthest a special administration can possibly get from being profitable....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One more time.
> Why would I weigh 200 lbs 11 oz at either pole (north or south) and only 200 at the equator.
> 
> Serious question.


Come on. Australia nor the southern hemisphere exist. Duh.


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Btw, please, excuse my first tone with you: I can read now in your quote I sounds very rude .
> I have edited it.
> Hope you will forgive me.
> 
> N yeah, my English is stinky.


Lol, no worries, friend... I couldn't understand why you were arguing with me when I was pretty much agreeing with you


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> So you are saying Columbus thought the Earth was FLAT?


Other more time:
No. Colon knowed it was spherical. He dosent need to demo it cos Spanish Kings knowed too, as well all the Europeans with culture after the Eratostenes demo.
He only wanted to trade with China.


Montuno said:


> My god!!! Must I reapeat it again?!..:
> Ok. Not. Colon wanted to travel n trade with China travellin allways to the West...* justo becouse he knowed allready the spherity of the Earth*


N please, Im not retard, but I have been rude with you. I ask you again for your pardon. But is like you dont want to read me...
Btw I repeat I never said here that the "flat Earth" was an USA idea. I never talked about that. I never made a referente about it, even: you only need to read my post again to see it..


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Other more time:
> No. Colon knowed it was spherical. He dosent need to demo it cos Spanish Kings knowed too.
> He only wanted to trade with China.
> 
> N please, Im not retard, but I have been rude with you. I ask you again for your pardon. But I repeat I never said here that the "flat Earth" was an USA idea. I never talked about that: you only need to read my post again to see it..


My whole point in the first place was that he knew it was spherical!! That is why I asked you that!


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Other more time:
> No. Colon knowed it was spherical. He dosent need to demo it cos Spanish Kings knowed too.
> He only wanted to trade with China.
> 
> ...


I know you never said that. I replied to someone who said that, and you replied to my comment asking if I knew how to read... So...


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Other more time:
> No. Colon knowed it was spherical. He dosent need to demo it cos Spanish Kings knowed too.
> He only wanted to trade with China.
> 
> ...


I'll say it one last time... WE AGREE


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 16, 2018)

I get that the majority of those deluded to believe the Flat Earth theory are gullible and easily exploited but man...some of y'all sure do throw the word "retard" and "mentally handicapped" around a lot.

Pretty sure its apparent to anyone reading how batshit crazy they are. 

*steps off soapbox*


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> I'll say it one last time... WE AGREE


No, my friend:



Mr. So low dough low said:


> Lol, the idea of a flat Earth originated way before the USA was even a country... *Isn't that why they say Columbus sailed to America? To prove to those idiots the Earth is not flat*


N I reply again (other more time) to your (remarked by me) cuestión:

No. Isent why Colon sailed *to China* cos *everybody with same culture in his times knowed that the Earth was spherical thanks to Erastotenes. He only wanted to trade with China travellin to the West, before that the Portugueses will be able to do it by the East route.*
Colon dosent need to demo anything to nobady cos Eratostenes done it centuries before...

Hope now you understand me.

Best wishes to everybody here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Oh, my god!!!
> 
> Magallanes was borned Portugueses n later he was nationalited Spanish. Spain was who organized n payed everything against Portugal, btw, cos they wanted to arrives to China before to Portugal. Portugal hates Magallanes by this historical fact. Magallanes was an stupid in Phillippines n he died cos he didint follow the El Cano advices. El Cano did the more difficult part of the trip cos he was now far away from Spanish waters, just inna the loosed Portuguese influence area, without the ships n víveres that Magallanes loose
> 
> ...


are you aware of the historical figures of other countries, beyond the few facts they have room to cram into text books? i read, and i remember what i read, it's just apparently different than what they teach you. 
but can you answer a few questions without resorting to google or wiki?
you know who henry hudson is? how about john wesley powell? w.e.b. dubois? thomas paine? elizabeth cady stanton?
jane addams? edith wharton? william "boss" tweed? Fredrick law olmsted? thomas nast?

my point is, it's a big world, with a lot of people in it, just because i don't know a few things about one place doesn't mean i'm ignorant, or that the American education system is faulty (although i will admit it is faulty, but not in presenting information).
how can everyone learn everything about everything? they can't. there simply isn't time in a lifetime to learn everything about most single subjects, let alone multiple subjects. maybe you shouldn't be quite so critical of a place you've never been to, and haven't experienced for yourself.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you aware of the historical figures of other countries, beyond the few facts they have room to cram into text books? i read, and i remember what i read, it's just apparently different than what they teach you.


Ok. Teach me, please. I hear you:
What Nation organized n payed the Magallanes/El Cano trip? Under what flag they sailed? From what nation they started the trip n in what nation they finished? Why the always avoid to touch any Portuguese port?

You can search in wikipedia if you wanted. Why not?

*What makes a man an ignorant isent what he dosent knows...but what he dosent want to learn*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

spain, spain, spain, and spain

portugal had a treaty with spain at the time, but magellan was still considered a traitor to portugal


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

I think perhaps I should just stick to the grow room from now on lol


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> My whole point in the first place was that he knew it was spherical!! That is why I asked you that!


Again: no , your cuestión wasent : "Does Colon knowed it?."
It was:
"Wasent it cos Colon done his trip, to demo it?"

Again:



Mr. So low dough low said:


> ... *Isn't that why they say Columbus sailed to America? To prove to those idiots the Earth is not flat*


The answer one more time: No.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

there's very little i don't want to learn. what you do with what you learn is what's important. storing information and never using it till you're playing bar trivia isn't making you more intelligent. use the things you learn in life, remember lessons that apply to your present situation, remember people reactions to things you say and do, and things they see others say and do. 
and i'm a pretty typical american, really. we all get taught basic facts about other places that gloss over the deeper stories. it's up to us to learn those deeper facts. just realize there's not enough hours in the day to learn everything about everything


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> No, my friend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're missing the point. I know he didn't set out for America... He didn't even know it existed. But on his way to Asia via the West(because he knew the Earth was a sphere) he stumbled upon America. At least that is what our dumb American schools taught me...


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's very little i don't want to learn. what you do with what you learn is what's important. storing information and never using it till you're playing bar trivia isn't making you more intelligent. use the things you learn in life, remember lessons that apply to your present situation, remember people reactions to things you say and do, and things they see others say and do.
> and i'm a pretty typical american, really. we all get taught basic facts about other places that gloss over the deeper stories. it's up to us to learn those deeper facts. just realize there's not enough hours in the day to learn everything about everything


Wise words...


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Again: no , your cuestión wasent : "Does Colon knowed it?."
> It was:
> "Wasent it cos Colon done his trip, to demo it?"
> 
> Again:


Sorry buddy, I'm done here. The language barrier obviously makes it very difficult to converse with you. You argue points we agree on, and completely misunderstand me. I wonder how many of the world's problems could be solved if we all just spoke the same language? hahaha


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> So you are saying Columbus thought the Earth was FLAT?


There were globes in 1492.

Roger, u r good people. Love your post!


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's very little i don't want to learn. what you do with what you learn is what's important. storing information and never using it till you're playing bar trivia isn't making you more intelligent. use the things you learn in life, remember lessons that apply to your present situation, remember people reactions to things you say and do, and things they see others say and do.


Totally agree with you: Im fact Im not an very intelligent person, btw.

But I never have talked about intelligence here, remember.
I only talks about the ignorance n the desire to learn.
A person can be not so much intelligent as me but he can wanted a lot to learn more. N viceverse: a very intelligent person can be an ignorant than dosent want to learn anything...
Intelligence is like the personal beuty: you can have the "genetical luck" of have it, or not (like me).

N of course, the "emotional inteligence" is intelligence too.


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> There were globes in 1492.
> 
> Roger, u r good people. Love your post!


Awesome! I was just asking what that guy believed... It was hard to understand him...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> Sorry buddy, I'm done here. The language barrier obviously makes it very difficult to converse with you. You argue points we agree on, and completely misunderstand me. I wonder how many of the world's problems could be solved if we all just spoke the same language? hahaha


I'm just only (again and again) answering your question:
"Did not Colon make his trip to prove that the Earth was spherical?"
My answer:
"No. Colon never wanted to prove anything that was already proven, he just only wanted to trade with China"


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> I'm just only (again and again) answering your question:
> "Did not Colon make his trip to prove that the Earth was spherical?"
> My answer:
> "No. Colon never wanted to prove anything that was already proven, he just only wanted to trade with China"


Ok, yes you're right... I was wrong. I guess he didn't specifically set out to prove that. That was never my original point tho. I don't know why you chose to focus on that... The only point I originally set out to make in this thread was that the idea of a flat Earth did not originate in America....


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but can you answer a few questions without resorting to google or wiki?
> you know who henry hudson is? how about john wesley powell? w.e.b. dubois? thomas paine? elizabeth cady stanton?
> jane addams? edith wharton? william "boss" tweed? Fredrick law olmsted? thomas nast?


I must say you I only really knows the 3 first persons. I must look in Google all the rest, as you sais, to know anything about them.

But friend, at least the 3 first persons that I only really knows havent nothin' in común whith the discovery of the Earth spherite... Or am I wrong?

Btw, thanx you n everybody that are doing the heavy efort or heavy work, of try to understand my broken English in order to argue with me. Thanx a lot. Im learnin "real" English from you too, so at least your effort isent for nothing...

Salud!


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Montuno said:


> I must say you I only really knows the 3 first persons. I must look in Google all the rest, as you sais, to know anything about them.
> I think I heard the name of Thomas Paine for sure, but I really dont know (or cant remember now) anything about him.
> 
> But friend, at least the 3 first persons that I only really knowed havent nothin' in común whith the discovery of the Earth spherite... Or am I wrong?
> ...


Have a good day, buddy. Sorry I called you a retard earlier. I hope you know in the heat of the argument these words mean nothing. Considering your difficulty with English, it was a frustrating argument, to say the least. No hard feelings...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> Ok, yes you're right... I was wrong. I guess he didn't specifically set out to prove that. That was never my original point tho. I don't know why you chose to focus on that... The only point I originally set out to make in this thread was that the idea of a flat Earth did not originate in America....


Well, I focus in that cos only same post before of yours, I have said the same about Colon intentionsintentions (that why I said "Cant you read?"). But I was very, very rude with you: this was the problem n my fault: you feeled yourself offensed by me with all your rights, n it afected the " quality" of our comunication. Besides of it, my Gibraltar monkeys' Spanglish is enought to kill again Sheakespeare if he will be able to resurrect...

So please "te pido de nuevo que seas tan generoso de disculparme" (I rogue you excuse me again).

N of course, the idea of a flat Earth was borned in all the World cos it was the first that Human thought about the Earth's forme...

Salud!


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)

Good the fight (sorta) is over. And don't even get me started on those 'Intilligent Design' assholes!


----------



## Montuno (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> Have a good day, buddy. Sorry I called you a retard earlier. I hope you know in the heat of the argument these words mean nothing. Considering your difficulty with English, it was a frustrating argument, to say the least. No hard feelings...


My English is enought to understand n to know that you are, like Cervantes saids * Todo un Caballero: honorable en la derrota, valiente en la disputa, y generoso en la victoria y en el perdón *

Salud!!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


>


Look at the dumbasses who liked this photo. Do you see this from a commercial airliner which is higher in altitude? NO !!! So fuckin stupid !!! LMAO !!! The globe is rapidly crumbling.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> Some satellite solar arrays are actually much bigger than air liners and are highly reflective the light you see isn't actually lights on the satellite but the reflection of the sun on the solar array that powers the satellite, the idea that the earth is flat is just ridiculous, how do you explain solar and lunar eclipses? Especially lunar eclipses?


It was blinking lights i saw not the suns reflection dumb ass.


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)

What a 'tard.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It was blinking lights i saw not the suns reflection dumb ass.


Denial is not just a river in Africa..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

ahoh, idiot alert....


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It was blinking lights i saw not the suns reflection dumb ass.


The satellites I watch frequently have no blinking lights. They travel in West east orientations, and if you are lucky you can see spy birds going north south.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2018)

water curving into a ball? If you believe that then it shows you are dumb AF lol


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> water curving into a ball? If you believe that then it shows you are dumb AF lol


No, just denial. Eyes don't lie unless you are old and blind..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

now explain that one??


----------



## Rrog (Aug 16, 2018)

He’ll say it’s fake. He will protect the delusion at all costs.


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> now explain that one??


Don't worry, he'll pull something out of his ass!


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)

Rrog said:


> He’ll say it’s fake. He will protect the delusion at all costs.


Like x1000


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> now explain that one??


Very nice..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Don't worry, he'll pull something out of his ass!


yeah i'm waiting for it

need a good laugh today....


----------



## Rrog (Aug 16, 2018)

Again he confuses latitude and longitude with elevation. 

Because he doesn’t think gravity is a thing. Oh yeah, this is just a glimpse into the madness


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i'm waiting for it
> 
> need a good laugh today....


Waiting for what?

I wonder how many satillites are up there?. 
Lol


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)

He probably owns a collection of My Little Pony toys.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> water curving into a ball? If you believe that then it shows you are dumb AF lol


Gotta try harder than that...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4181946


It's a Flat Earth convention!


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)

None of the brainiacs ever said why shady figures would cover up a flat earth in the first place? Just a bunch of antiquated arguments and flawed logic.

Explain?


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> None of the brainiacs ever said why shady figures would cover up a flat earth in the first place? Just a bunch of antiquated arguments and flawed logic.
> 
> Explain?


I bet WalMart is behind it!


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I bet WalMart is behind it!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> None of the brainiacs ever said why shady figures would cover up a flat earth in the first place? Just a bunch of antiquated arguments and flawed logic.
> 
> Explain?


Outta sppons, the answers r there, "in the strangest of places if you look at it right". 
Google is a useful tool. 
Lol shady figures, love dat some glue. And banana punch.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Outta sppons, the answers r there, "in the strangest of places if you look at it right".
> Google is a useful tool.
> Lol shady figures, love datView attachment 4181949 some glue. And banana punch. View attachment 4181954


Sorry trying to dumb it down for the short bus crowd of flat earthers here..


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Think we call em, Zionist gews. The Walton's are the main gews


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> hemi means half. hemisphere= half sphere=dome


Yes. Though a north half and a south half make a whole sphere.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

Cx2H said:


>


my shot bus meme is better...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 16, 2018)

Lol i am fucking rolling hahaha never seen a short bus with 4 seats, damn rg you special mf..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

here is another candidate for tha Yella dog


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> Lol, the idea of a flat Earth originated way before the USA was even a country... Isn't that why they say Columbus sailed to America? To prove to those idiots the Earth is not flat


No. We knew the earth was not flat before Columbus sailed to America. Long before. Don't forget it was Leif Ericson who discovered America.
The Flat earth society as we know it today originated in America.


"One of the most widely propagated myths in the contemporary world is the belief that Columbus was advised by the Catholic Church to abandon his journey on the basis that he risked falling off the edge of the world.

It’s source is the 19th century writer, Washington Irving, author of other rigorous historical accounts such as The Legend of Sleepy Hollow and Rip Van Winkle." - http://theconversation.com/flat-wrong-the-misunderstood-history-of-flat-earth-theories-53808


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Look at the dumbasses who liked this photo. Do you see this from a commercial airliner which is higher in altitude? NO !!! So fuckin stupid !!! LMAO !!! The globe is rapidly crumbling.


Humor...you don't even understand that..sad. 
So how much money has the Flat Earth society scammed off you?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. Though a north half and a south half make a whole sphere.


The trouble is the loony tunes don't think that the Southern hemisphere exists and Australia is just made up.
Im an actor or a figment of your imagination..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

Good read. http://theconversation.com/flat-wrong-the-misunderstood-history-of-flat-earth-theories-53808

"
Despite the historical tide having long turned, the mid 20th century saw the establishment of the Flat Earth Society, started in 1956 by Samuel Shenton, whose work was continued by the retired aircraft mechanic, Charles K. Johnson, in 1972.

From California (where else?), Johnson functioned as president for The International Flat Earth Society. As its spokesman, he made a series of claims that have now become widespread outside the flat Earth community: the Apollo moon landings were faked, and that the correct view of the world is the traditional Christian one of the earth being flat.

Johnson, interestingly enough, didn’t get only his cosmology wrong, he got his history and theology wrong as well. Orthodox Christian thinkers, at least since 5th century on, have supported the idea of a spherical Earth, from Bede through to Thomas Aquinas. "


----------



## Rrog (Aug 16, 2018)

He fails to grasp the simplest of things. Fails to see the incalculable scope of the required conspiracy. 

He’s fucked in life


----------



## Rrog (Aug 16, 2018)

He’s also overflowing with bullshit


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 16, 2018)

More of the special convention lol


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> No. We knew the earth was not flat before Columbus sailed to America. Long before. Don't forget it was Leif Ericson who discovered America.
> The Flat earth society as we know it today originated in America.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, we went over this lol. But my point was that flat Earth didn't originate in America as you said. Maybe you meant flat Earth society? It's all good, I'm not worried about it anymore. Have a great day!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> The trouble is the loony tunes don't think that the Southern hemisphere exists and Australia is just made up.
> Im an actor or a figment of your imagination..


I watched some of the flat Earth stuff being shown.

The biggest issue with it is the sun is not a spot light. Retiredguerilla says darkness comes from the sun reaching vanishing point and in the flat Earth videos it shows the sun and moon opposite each other as they rotate over the map. 

It just doesn't work like that. The moon is visible during the day at times. Also the sun doesn't reach a vanishing point. The sun would have to be a spot light on a flat Earth. 

It's nonsense.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I watched some of the flat Earth stuff being shown.
> 
> The biggest issue with it is the sun is not a spot light. Retiredguerilla says darkness comes from the sun reaching vanishing point and in the flat Earth videos it shows the sun and moon opposite each other as they rotate over the map.
> 
> ...


I watched some of the FE stuff, lol.
Show me on the doll where the fe touched you. .

Retired gorrilla your a fucking retarded moron. The earth isn't flat ya fucktard


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Takes months if not years to cover every aspect of each theory. 
Lifetime of indoctrination can't be reversed from a 2 min YouTube video. 
But shit least ya skimmed it. Bet that was fuckin painful!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I watched some of the flat Earth stuff being shown.
> 
> The biggest issue with it is the sun is not a spot light. Retiredguerilla says darkness comes from the sun reaching vanishing point and in the flat Earth videos it shows the sun and moon opposite each other as they rotate over the map.
> 
> ...


The sun is small and very close to the earth. It covers a greater area of the earth from deeper in the vast southern hemisphere in the winter. So our days are shorter. In the summer the sun makes tighter circles around the north pole. At 37.5 degrees north latitude I notice the sun sets further north in the summer or west/northwest. Yes you do see the moon during the day. The model was designed to give you a basic example of the flat earth.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

80% of the FE videos are bullshit damage control moronic dipshits spouting increadable dumb shit.. 
Eric dubay was supposed to debate Neil Tyson. That would of been nice. I'm sure there will be some nice debates n the near future.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The sun is small and very close to the earth. It covers a greater area of the earth from deeper in the vast southern hemisphere in the winter. So our days are shorter. In the summer the sun makes tighter circles around the north pole. At 37.5 degrees north latitude I notice the sun sets further north in the summer or west/northwest. Yes you do see the moon during the day. The model was designed to give you a basic example of the flat earth.


So it's not 9300000000000 miles away. Sounds like your on crazy pills


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> No. We knew the earth was not flat before Columbus sailed to America. Long before. Don't forget it was Leif Ericson who discovered America.
> The Flat earth society as we know it today originated in America.
> 
> 
> ...


 i thought nomadic Asians "discovered" America long before anyone else, while the Bering land bridge still existed, and colonized it long enough ago to start seeing racial differences brought about by the different environment? everyone else who "discovered" it, were just uninvited visitors?


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> water curving into a ball? If you believe that then it shows you are dumb AF lol


It's called gravity dumb ass, you should look into it's what keeps stupid people like yourself on the earth unfortunately


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The sun is small and very close to the earth. It covers a greater area of the earth from deeper in the vast southern hemisphere in the winter. So our days are shorter. In the summer the sun makes tighter circles around the north pole. At 37.5 degrees north latitude I notice the sun sets further north in the summer or west/northwest. Yes you do see the moon during the day. The model was designed to give you a basic example of the flat earth.


Would you listen yourself you fucking moron. Southern hemisphere, northen hemisphere. The two together make a sphere or a globe you dumbass.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2018)

Laser tracking on the open oceans would not work if the seas curved.
What do you Globetards know about Periscope technology? Billions have been spent over the years on research and development of periscope technology. If the seas curved then their use would be limited to only a few miles. Periscopes can observe, detect and track targets from over 100 miles out. Remember you should have 10 1/2 feet of curvature the first 5 miles @ 8 inches per mile sq. 8 16 32 64 128 etc


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Would you listen yourself you fucking moron. Southern hemisphere, northen hemisphere. The two together make a sphere or a globe you dumbass.


Says who? The same people that told you water curves into a giant ball that spins 1,000 mph?


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Laser tracking on the open oceans would not work if the seas curved.
> What do you Globetards know about Periscope technology? Billions have been spent over the years on research and development of periscope technology. If the seas curved then their use would be limited to only a few miles. Periscopes can observe, detect and track targets from over 100 miles out. Remember you should have 10 1/2 feet of curvature the first 5 miles @ 8 inches per mile sq. 8 16 32 64 128 etc


Are we back to fuxin periscopes again??? We been there and did that.. your retorts are the same recycled sheet.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> Yep, we went over this lol. But my point was that flat Earth didn't originate in America as you said. Maybe you meant flat Earth society? It's all good, I'm not worried about it anymore. Have a great day!


yes, that's what it said...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought nomadic Asians "discovered" America long before anyone else, while the Bering land bridge still existed, and colonized it long enough ago to start seeing racial differences brought about by the different environment? everyone else who "discovered" it, were just uninvited visitors?


No. Was Chris Columbus. Just had to kill several tribes of natives. Browns don't count . 
Pyramids are burial Chambers too, so obvious


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 16, 2018)

I'll leave this here for you then shall I?
Or are red bull in on it too?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Yea thats old n debunked as well. Red bulls a Masonic Zionist geew


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Feel I'm taking a step back.. peace b with u all.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> I'll leave this here for you then shall I?
> Or are red bull in on it too?


I tried that months ago, the response was CGI.. delusion is a hard nut to crack. See ^^


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> yes, that's what it said...


No it's not


Lucky Luke said:


> Flat earth is a big thing in America and really originated there. Their education system isn't what it was. They elected Trump for eg.


I don't even see the word society in your post...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 16, 2018)

Not all of NM... just one small area near Roswell.... he wasn't that high up actually




About 39km up, horizon looks pretty flat still, but it's not...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> No it's not
> 
> I don't even see the word society in your post...


But yet you quoted it..

"
Lucky Luke said: ↑
No. We knew the earth was not flat before Columbus sailed to America. Long before. Don't forget it was Leif Ericson who discovered America.
The Flat earth society as we know it today originated in America.


"One of the most widely propagated myths in the contemporary world is the belief that Columbus was advised by the Catholic Church to abandon his journey on the basis that he risked falling off the edge of the world.

It’s source is the 19th century writer, Washington Irving, author of other rigorous historical accounts such as The Legend of Sleepy Hollow and Rip Van Winkle." - http://theconversation.com/flat-wrong-the-misunderstood-history-of-flat-earth-theories-53808

Now please stop clogging the thread will useless back and forth.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

You can see the curvature at ground level. On a clear day watch a sail boat sail over the horizon (or a steam ship in that age) The hull disappears first and the sails last. On a Steam ship the ship disappears from the bottom up but you can still see the smoke. There was a reason war ships in prev years waited just over the horizon from its prey and the reason that the Crows nest was there to give early warning.


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 16, 2018)

Cx2H said:


>


Tails lmao


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

You can lead a horse to water but u can't make em drink.



Lucky Luke said:


> You can see the curvature at ground level. On a clear day watch a sail boat sail over the horizon (or a steam ship in that age) The hull disappears first and the sails last. On a Steam ship the ship disappears from the bottom up but you can still see the smoke. There was a reason war ships in prev years waited just over the horizon from its prey and the reason that the Crows nest was there to give early warning.


Pull out a Nikon p900 n the ship comes right back. Up to 80 miles I think it was.. no curvature


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Ship over the horizon ..debunked. 101 shit lol


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 16, 2018)

According to these flat earth tards we live on a magically flying space pizza smh.


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> But yet you quoted it..
> 
> "
> Lucky Luke said: ↑
> ...


You said that AFTER I quoted you the first time, dumbass.


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> But yet you quoted it..
> 
> "
> Lucky Luke said: ↑
> ...


I LITERALLY just showed you your quote that I was referring to. The word SOCIETY IS NOT IN IT. look again, big guy...


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Flat earth is a big thing in America and really originated there. Their education system isn't what it was. They elected Trump for eg.


Look again. Can you read? Now admit you're wrong and quit with this pointless back and forth.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> You can lead a horse to water but u can't make em drink.
> 
> 
> Pull out a Nikon p900 n the ship comes right back. Up to 80 miles I think it was.. no curvature


Even then it shows large ship hulls disappear with the rest sticking up.

I posted a link to the video many pages back and don't feel like looking for it again.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. So low dough low said:


> You said that AFTER I quoted you the first time, dumbass.





Mr. So low dough low said:


> You said that AFTER I quoted you the first time, dumbass.


Wow..angry much? 
Dumbass? fk man..smoke a cone and get over it already. If you don't think we are talking about the Flat Earth society after 82 pages then IDK what to tell ya. I even posted the guy who restarted it all and showed you he was Californian...
Your just upset that you believed Columbus sallied around the globe to prove its not flat..and that's a myth.

Smoke a cone, relax and move on..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> You can lead a horse to water but u can't make em drink.
> 
> 
> Pull out a Nikon p900 n the ship comes right back. Up to 80 miles I think it was.. no curvature


not true.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

Cx2H said:


>


Free beer


----------



## Mr. So low dough low (Aug 16, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wow..angry much?
> Dumbass? fk man..smoke a cone and get over it already. If you don't think we are talking about the Flat Earth society after 82 pages then IDK what to tell ya. I even posted the guy who restarted it all and showed you he was Californian...
> Your just upset that you believed Columbus sallied around the globe to prove its not flat..and that's a myth.
> 
> Smoke a cone, relax and move on..


Nope not mad... And I intentionally worded it as "isn't that why THEY SAY he sailed around it?" But that wasn't the point anyway... And no I didn't read all 82 pages. I did, however, admit I was wrong. Something you obviously can't do... If you meant flat Earth society, why not just type that. It's one word... It wouldn't have taken you that long.

Dumbass. Jk


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Nothing dumber than a flat earther. Shitsakes

Some new dumbasses I see. A new crop of little turnip heads


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> not true.






Bout a million of these


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Sheep


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

Any of that peer reviewed? If not, don't count. Thanks for reposting old sheet though. Catch up.

Wait a page from the FE playbook...

That sheet is Photoshop, CGI, fake, phony, click bait, low IQ food, etc.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Sheep


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Nothing dumber than a flat earther. Shitsakes
> 
> Some new dumbasses I see. A new crop of little turnip heads


New dumbasses every day!.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


>


RG is better than you at this, atleast he tries harder with his bullsheet rabbit in the hat tricks, you're more like beach guy and his incessant meme posting..

#StepURGameUP


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> RG is better than you at this, atleast he tries harder with his bullsheet rabbit in the hat tricks, you're more like beach guy and his incessant meme posting..
> 
> #StepURGameUP


Rg is a fart smeller

#haventhadmycwffeyyetillpostabillionvideostodaynoworries


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Ship over the horizon ..debunked. 101 shit lol


keep watching through the camera, you can see further, but the same thing will happen, the ship will eventually disappear over the horizin from the bottom up...it'll just be farther away when it does it


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Laser tracking on the open oceans would not work if the seas curved.
> What do you Globetards know about Periscope technology? Billions have been spent over the years on research and development of periscope technology. If the seas curved then their use would be limited to only a few miles. Periscopes can observe, detect and track targets from over 100 miles out. Remember you should have 10 1/2 feet of curvature the first 5 miles @ 8 inches per mile sq. 8 16 32 64 128 etc


"They" don't use lasers from a single point to look beyond the curve.. plus, you think that's how ships are tracked globally?? Way beyond short range laser tracking, accept for near-port trsffic control which uses both laser and shortwave EM... we've moved on to required AIS beacons, with true color and infrared satellite images and AI for crunching numbers as a safety net, because of all those dirty fishing vessels...
http://globalfishingwatch.org/data/ais-and-the-challenges-of-tracking-vessels-at-sea/


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> keep watching through the camera, you can see further, but the same thing will happen, the ship will eventually disappear over the horizin from the bottom up...it'll just be farther away when it does it


Possibly. At that distance optics, actual horizon, mirage effect all would b an issue. 
Or curve?.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

I need a weather balloon. 
Anyone got one ''floating' around


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 17, 2018)

https://www.balloonsdirect.com/giants/cloudbuster-weather-balloons/


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

https://m.phys.org/news/2017-01-students-breathtaking-curvature-earth-high-altitude.html


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Yea thats old n debunked as well. Red bulls a Masonic Zionist geew


Are you saying the jump was faked?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Are you saying the jump was faked?


No. Not saying anything honestly. 
I have my doubts for each theory. Still undecided. Lol. 
The fact that the horizon is convex to concave during the free fall, proves the camera used a fisheye.. all go pros have fisheye... Wtf would they use a 'go pro'. Just alot of lil things that do not make sense. 
Was a free base jump video, not prove the globe video.. so is what it is . 
I've seen multiple videos fromfrom wea balloons showing a flat horizon from that height... Hard to determine. 
Wish I could hop n a rocket n know forsure. "I'd do it in a nanosecond" lol


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

I hate this douche bag


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> https://m.phys.org/news/2017-01-students-breathtaking-curvature-earth-high-altitude.html


Notice the curve at ground level during take off.. research how cameras work.

Beautiful video... But fisheye lense ...again


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Ya, well while you independently vet basic concepts like these, the rest of us have better shit to do


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Ya, well while you independently vet basic concepts like these, the rest of us have better shit to do


Lol. No u dont


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

i watched your videos bro


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Look. You’re very clearly and obviously a dope, so why try so hard and prove it to us? We believe in your stupidity.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Look. You’re very clearly and obviously a dope, so why try so hard and prove it to us? We believe in your stupidity.


Told ya


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

P


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Any thoughts on the antartic treaty?. Or flight paths. Polaris, metorites


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Fucking retiredGriller back from the dead. You two make great bedposts


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Fucking retiredGriller back from the dead. You two make great bedposts


Jesus, after viewing your messages posted..lil weird bud. Like 20 pages of u shit talking anyone who mentions any conspiracy related topic. 
Pretty fuckin lame. 
do you sleep at night? Blood pressure good?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

You’re a turd, shaped like a human. Sort of. 

We’re just replying to these bizarre comments from knuckle-draggers like you


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You’re a turd, shaped like a human. Sort of.
> 
> We’re just replying to these bizarre comments from knuckle-draggers like you


Funny u seem to speak for others n your replies. You got gerbile in Uranus?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

You’re wasting oxygen again


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You’re wasting oxygen again


Crepuscular sun rays bish. 93 million miles away my ass.  Globetard  ...ADVICE: Smoke more sativas they help to cultivate the mind  They can't go back to the moon because they never went in first place. LMAO damn yall dumb


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> https://www.balloonsdirect.com/giants/cloudbuster-weather-balloons/


Missed this, thank you!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


>


 Nice video. Two thumbs up


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> "They" don't use lasers from a single point to look beyond the curve.. plus, you think that's how ships are tracked globally?? Way beyond short range laser tracking, accept for near-port trsffic control which uses both laser and shortwave EM... we've moved on to required AIS beacons, with true color and infrared satellite images and AI for crunching numbers as a safety net, because of all those dirty fishing vessels...
> http://globalfishingwatch.org/data/ais-and-the-challenges-of-tracking-vessels-at-sea/


Laser guided weapons systems? It's how they track targets. Are you a poor aim? Get a rifle and bore sight it with a laser sight attachment. You won't miss...then again with all the mental ineptness you have displayed in this thread..


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Harvesting all week. 
Fuck it I'm grabbing a balloon, camera and GPS.. my life is easily that lame. I imagine I'll b driving forever to get it if possible.. could b fun fuck it


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

500$ bones. Fack


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Two bedposts


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Laser guided weapons systems? It's how they track targets. Are you a poor aim? Get a rifle and bore sight it with a laser sight attachment. You won't miss...then again with all the mental ineptness you have displayed in this thread..


That's fuxin all? No more replies? Wtf! You are slippin.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Slipped. Past tense


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

FACTS:
1. The simple and basic understanding of the behavior of water. Physics 101.
2. A basic understanding of Naval weapons system in regards to a flat ocean. Laser guided weapons, radar, periscopes etc.
3. Richter scales and seismographs all function on the basis of a flat plane. Tectonic plates do not curve.
4. The positive and negative electromagnetism of the moon and sun and how they influence the tides.
5. Crepuscular sun rays angling through clouds more proof the sun is very close. Call it 3,000 miles.
6. The gradient of the great rivers of the Earth prove there is no curvature.
7. Plane trigonometry was used for centuries for oceanic navigation.
8. Spherical trigonometry is useless for oceanic navigation.
9. NASA's ridiculously fake (to the point of laughter actually) space footage of the Apollo missions. The body language of the disgraced cosmonauts during their press conference says it all. And you still trust them?
10. GPS does not work on the vast oceans of the southern hemisphere. This is because most of the earth's land mass lies in the northern hemisphere and ground based cell towers triangulate your position NOT SATELLITES !!! 
11. Radar, satellite signals for TV and radio bounce their signals off the ionosphere. The ionosphere is 4,000 degrees !!
12. Polaris lies stationary above the North Pole and all the other stars rotate around it. It's the axis for the rotation of the dome.
13. Admiral Byrd's TV interview about his Antarctic explorations and the events that followed in chronological order.


Time to pack a bowl of urkle flo compliments of CSI Humboldt


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

Spherical trigonometry?

Polaris lies stationary above the North Pole and all the other stars rotate around it. It's the axis for the rotation of the dome. (um south pole)

Antarctic explorations (south pole)

you really need to pay attention to the words your using

back away from the bong


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 17, 2018)

10. Does to. I live in the Southern hemisphere (ie that part of the GLOBE).
https://latitude.to/satellite-map/aq/antarctica/1271/southern-ocean


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> FACTS:
> 1. The simple and basic understanding of the behavior of water. Physics 101.
> 2. A basic understanding of Naval weapons system in regards to a flat ocean. Laser guided weapons, radar, periscopes etc.
> 3. Richter scales and seismographs all function on the basis of a flat plane. Tectonic plates do not curve.
> ...


That's that ridiculous sheet I was waiting for.. thanks. Even though it's absurd as fux.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> 10. Does to. I live in the Southern hemisphere (ie that part of the GLOBE).
> https://latitude.to/satellite-map/aq/antarctica/1271/southern-ocean
> 
> I even live on the Great Southern ocean. Even the phone GPS works...and the car and and


Yes near land Globetard because Australia has cell towers. Try GPS between New Zealand and South America. GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Yes near land Globetard because Australia has cell towers. Try GPS between New Zealand and South America. GOOD LUCK !!!


I live on an island between those..haha.

Yes GPS works.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 17, 2018)

Im sure it does in southern South Africa to..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Spherical trigonometry?
> 
> Polaris lies stationary above the North Pole and all the other stars rotate around it. It's the axis for the rotation of the dome. (um south pole)
> 
> ...


 POLARIS IS ABOVE THE SOUTH POLE?????? lmao  dumbass


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 13. Admiral Byrd's TV interview about his Antarctic explorations and the events that followed in chronological order.


I have already given you the facts on that operation and his following interview about said operation.

You really need to update your dataset with facts and ignore the ancient aliens tv show as factual reference..


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 17, 2018)

This lake is curved!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 17, 2018)

Its like beating your head against a brick wall. I give up. You cannot help those who wont help themselves. I leave you with these quote's:

"very few educated people in the West after the 3rd century thought that the world was flat."

"But what exactly is a “flat Earth theory”? In fact, there never has been anything called “the flat Earth theory”"

-https://theconversation.com/flat-wrong-the-misunderstood-history-of-flat-earth-theories-53808


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> POLARIS IS ABOVE THE SOUTH POLE?????? lmao  dumbass


now you just reversed your self

cause you said this:

12. Polaris lies stationary above the North Pole and all the other stars rotate around it. It's the axis for the rotation of the dome.
"


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

so which is it?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I live on an island between those..haha.
> 
> Yes GPS works.


Bullshit !!! Ya wanna be Galapagos inhabitant bastid  . You live with parents in Dubuque Iowa and work 30 hours a week at Dominoes. You take bong tokes of mids when you can find it and shit post on weed sites. One day you hope to have your own pad so you can grow lowryder with cfl's and miracle grow because ma would never allow it. Tonight you will have corned beef hash on toast.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

Gravity is a mere theory. Flat Earth is fact proven by physics over and over. Polaris lies above the North Pole not the South Pole. The South Pole is not a point of any significance but merely a masonic land mark Globetard.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Useless delusional idiots


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Bullshit !!! Ya wanna be Galapagos inhabitant bastid  . You live with parents in Dubuque Iowa and work 30 hours a week at Dominoes. You take bong tokes of mids when you can find it and shit post on weed sites. One day you hope to have your own pad so you can grow lowryder with cfl's and miracle grow because ma would never allow it. Tonight you will have corned beef hash on toast.


Means: he caught you up in your bullsheet and now it's gibberish time.. score = 0-3658


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gravity is a mere theory. Flat Earth is fact proven by physics over and over. Polaris lies above the North Pole not the South Pole. The South Pole is not a point of any significance but merely a masonic land mark Globetard.



Physics proves flat Earth wrong, every time, with a simple thought experiment.

You invoke physics, yet deny gravitational forces? How does that make sense to you?

What is beyond the great ice wall at the "edge" of the flat Earth?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

The flat earth is catching on like wildfire. The elite are scared shitless believe that. Once you understand density displacement and buoyancy you will realize that gravity doesn't exist. What lies beyond the polar circle? More land? The dome? We don't know. The most powerful Navies of the earth keep it locked down tight.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


>


That sheet is 41 mins. What's the gist of it?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The flat earth is catching on like wildfire. The elite are scared shitless believe that. Once you understand density displacement and buoyancy you will realize that gravity doesn't exist.



Please explain, I am fascinated to learn.!

Do you know to make the little vector drawings and balance out forces? Draw me a picture?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

and i figured you were moving up in the world by using big words like "spherical"


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Two sides to every story .
Flat Earth model is understandable and makes perfect sense where as heliocentric theory uses rediculous math in numbers no one could even comprehend. Claiming things are a billion miles cubed or 93 million miles away or light-years .. space is cgi bullshit.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 17, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> That sheet is 41 mins. What's the gist of it?


They pointed a laser at a boat, as the boat moved away from the shore, the laser light apparently moved vertically up the boat as the boat went around the curvature of the lake, because the boat road the curve down. 

There are equations that show exactly how much curve is expected at X distance.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> That sheet is 41 mins. What's the gist of it?


Someone posted the original as a proof I assume.. I merely posted the debunked version


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

I give up til I launch my balloon.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Two sides to every story .
> Flat Earth model is understandable and makes perfect sense where as heliocentric theory uses rediculous math in numbers no one could even comprehend. Claiming things are a billion miles cubed or 93 million miles away or light-years .. space is cgi bullshit.


It can't be true because you can't comprehend it? 

Yet you choose to believe in a bouyant disc or some thing?


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Someone posted the original as a proof I assume.. I merely posted the debunked version


Gotcha.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> They pointed a laser at a boat, as the boat moved away from the shore, the laser light apparently moved vertically up the boat as the boat went around the curvature of the lake, because the boat road the curve down.
> 
> There are equations that show exactly how much curve is expected at X distance.


And it's not there. Buildings should be a mile plus under the curve, but yet 3/4 of the building are in plain sight.

That's what so many aren't getting. Fox news called one instance a mirage and ran it on the news... Shits hilarious.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Two sides to every story .
> Flat Earth model is understandable and makes perfect sense where as heliocentric theory uses rediculous math in numbers no one could even comprehend. Claiming things are a billion miles cubed or 93 million miles away or light-years .. space is cgi bullshit.


Wow last 30 days had all kinds of visible astrological sheet going on... All you had to do is go outside and look up. FE people are afraid to look up and see truth. It's OK though.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

That short enough for you mental midgets


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> That short enough for you mental midgets


Well some of us got other sheet to do. Not waste hours on fake azz theory videos...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Wow last 30 days had all kinds of visible astrological sheet going on... All you had to do is go outside and look up. FE people are afraid to look up and see truth. It's OK though.


if you really look you can see new impact on the moon.....just fyi....

oops i said moon, now the flat earther guy is gonna have a cow.......


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Should Not see a boat 50 miles out with a telescope.. but yet it's there . 
Why I'm still sitting on this fense . Would b nice to still b asleep to these things. 
Kinda sucks feeling like I may need a padded room. But here sits


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Well some of us got other sheet to do. Not waste hours on fake azz theory videos...


Talking bout your gerbils again


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> And it's not there. Buildings should be a mile plus under the curve, but yet 3/4 of the building are in plain sight.
> 
> That's what so many aren't getting. Fox news called one instance a mirage and ran it on the news... Shits hilarious.



One mile drop at which distance? Accuracy matters here when we speak of numbers...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> if you really look you can see new impact on the moon.....just fyi....
> 
> oops i said moon, now the flat earther guy is gonna have a cow.......


Have looked into things hitting moon. Very interesting. Good videos out there!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

Meteor showers are seasonal, predictable events. Look at New Zealand and its relation and distance to South Victoria Land Antarctica. Look at South Africa at its relation and distance to Kemp and Enderby Land Antarctica. Look at the tip of South America and its relation to the South Shetland islands and Graham Land Antarctica. Measure the distance between those Antarctic points starting with and ending with South Victoria Land. This will prove the vast distance that the ring of ice covers. It's greater than the distance of the equator.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Talking bout your gerbils again


I ain't never seen someone talk about gerbils so much before.. da fux you doing over there? Ballons and gerbils???


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Meteor showers are seasonal, predictable events. Look at New Zealand and its relation and distance to South Victoria Land Antarctica. Look at South Africa at its relation and distance to Kemp and Enderby Land Antarctica. Look at the tip of South America and its relation to the South Shetland islands and Graham Land Antarctica. Measure the distance between those Antarctic points starting with and ending with South Victoria Land. This will prove the vast distance that the ring of ice covers. It's greater than the circumference of the earth at the equator.


Wandering stars. 
There are also stars that move counter clockwise during certain cycles. Which in itself disproves the heliocentric theory. Well known but zero explinations


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 17, 2018)

@RetiredGuerilla how big is this ring of ice? We are on a disc, with a ring of ice at the edge, right? Does it go on infinitely as I have heard some FE speculate?


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 17, 2018)

You guys are confusing, first space is fake, now moons and stars??


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> One mile drop at which distance? Accuracy matters here when we speak of numbers...


I'll gladly oblige .uno momento


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Should not see these should b way way below the curve... I gotta go feed my sick granny. It's Fri night, love Fri night!! We play yatzee, n her dog licks pb from my genitals!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Should not see these should b way way below the curve... I gotta go feed my sick granny. It's Fri night, love Fri night!! We play yatzee, n her dog licks pb from my genitals!


On a normal day you can't see it!

The conditions were right for a mirage to take place. Haven't you ever seen light plays tricks on your eyes when that light passes through a medium of variying densities due to temp changes? Ever seen a mirage on the road? Or in the desert?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 17, 2018)

The sun is so damn far away, we cant even observe the curvature from its ring of light on our surface.

Here's an idea, since at any given time earth is ALWAYS 50% illuminated by its sun (FACT), perhaps you could recreate this test with a flashlight over a basketball at different height levels.

You see how far away it needs to be for 50% illumination? The other 50% is the shadow lmao


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

This is pretty fuckin bomb


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4181943


Ignorance is the greatest commodity in today's world. You only know what you have been told. You are incapable of independent thought. I recommend rare, pure landrace sativas for unlearning what you have been indoctrinated with.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

You two stupid motherfuckers don’t have brains sufficient to power a parakeet


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You two stupid motherfuckers don’t have brains sufficient to power a parakeet


Which Indo deity is that in your avatar?.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Buddist Hindu Indonesian all are flat Earth dumbskies too!!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Quit demonstrating your profound ignorance. Wow


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 17, 2018)

If the earth is flat what keeps us on the ground seeing there is no such thing as gravity?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> If the earth is flat what keeps us on the ground seeing there is no such thing as gravity?


Density


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would have beaten at least one of them up, they have to be driven back underground. they can't be allowed to think they're "acceptable"....


Only in America


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 18, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Density


Density of what?


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 18, 2018)

of coarse the world is flat , otherwise all the oceans would fall into space, 

weres my pipe !!


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 18, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> of coarse the world is flat , otherwise all the oceans would fall into space,
> 
> weres my pipe !!


Why wouldn't they fall into space if the earth was flat? if there is no such thing as gravity and there is no up in space what is keeping the water here? Pour some water on a plate and then turn it upside down and tell me if the water stays on the plate


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 18, 2018)

coz if the world was round the oceans would fall , but coz its flat they stay were there suppose to be

shit man everybody knows that !!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 18, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Density


Ok, density, which is the mass of an object divided into its volume. Are you saying that the greater the mass an object has, the greater the downward force towards the mass of the Earth? I am trying to understand, help me out.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 18, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> coz if the world was round the oceans would fall , but coz its flat they stay were there suppose to be
> 
> shit man everybody knows that !!!


Lol I cant tell if you're being sarcastic or not? I'm guessing you are?


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 18, 2018)

all the scientists have got it wrong, they only think there's a north & south pole, that's coz they reckon the world is round , but I know there is a , east & west pole coz the earth is flat

ever had a dig at this cookies kush nice choof man !!!


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 18, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> all the scientists have got it wrong, they only think there's a north & south pole, that's coz they reckon the world is round , but I know there is a , east & west pole coz the earth is flat
> 
> ever had a dig at this cookies kush nice choof man !!!


Lol you need to lay off the cookies kush mate!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Ignorance is the greatest commodity in today's world. You only know what you have been told. You are incapable of independent thought. I recommend rare, pure landrace sativas for unlearning what you have been indoctrinated with.


Tell us why a round earth is so bad and why you fear it.
Meanwhile Russia and China are building their Military future on a round Earth.
Help the US out and tell this to the gullible Russians and Chinese stockholders.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

“Density”.. what an awful loser of an answer. So density is a force? Magnetic or some shit? Density does what the fuck, exactly? 

Hahahahahaha! Make America fucking stupid again


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Density


Dude just joins the forum. Claims to be seeking truth. Weighing options. Lol

This is the only thread he has posted in to date. I was wondering what’s going on and then it hit me- it’s the density. Aha. All makes sense now. 

Density for the win! Have issues? Love life troubling? Bad times at work? It’s the density


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2018)

It's the lack of density in our education system that has standards sinking.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

Density - the root of all evil


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It's the lack of density in our education system that has standards sinking.


have to agree with u there


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2018)

so...hmmm...i put this up before.....
 

explain me this picture...i know i've put this up before...sooo....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2018)

or how about this one...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2018)

or just maybe, just maybe this one


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Dude just joins the forum. Claims to be seeking truth. Weighing options. Lol
> 
> This is the only thread he has posted in to date. I was wondering what’s going on and then it hit me- it’s the density. Aha. All makes sense now.
> 
> Density for the win! Have issues? Love life troubling? Bad times at work? It’s the density


I joined this forum like 15 years ago dick lick lol


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> or how about this one...
> View attachment 4182856


Nice one!!


----------



## GanjaSnake (Aug 18, 2018)

Sad part is, this is all a political psyop. 

They create, or perhaps just endorse some insane belief so they can assign this to an entire group thus demonizing said group. Today's politics is all about placing individuals into groups. Once they assigned a group anything the 'group' believe can be assigned to the individual as well. Oh, you support Trump therefore you're a racist redneck... or Oh you support Hillary therefore you're a pussy hat wearing snowflake.

There's no room for independent thought, you MUST belong to a thought group. Prior to the last election cycle the conspiracy forum I've been watching for over 10yrs would put these stupid 'conspiracies' in check, however once the election came near an army of 'flat earthers' was released onto the forum and then the news stories came out to show how insane any 'conspiracy theorist' is. It was a psyop period and American citizens can't seem to see through the bullshit. They like being part of a group, they even subscribe themselves to these groups and then regurgitate whatever it is the groups talking points are. No need to think for themselves. 

I hate where America is, and continues to go... People really need to wake up and realize they are being manipulated and start thinking for themselves once again!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4182889


have to agree with ya there

i chalk it up to the haze of pot smoke honestly


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

Political psyop lol


Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4182889


More than likely!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> have to agree with ya there
> 
> i chalk it up to the haze of pot smoke honestly


Could be. Or they were dropped on the heads as infants. 

Yanno…gravity can be dangerous


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Could be. Or they were dropped on the heads as infants.
> 
> Yanno…gravity can be dangerous


or when your drunk....gravity really sucks then.......


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

Density. It’s all about the density. There is no gravity....

Idiots hiding under rocks


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

Everyone here agrees that this would have to be a massive conspiracy. Dating back centuries. Centuries.

There are more sophisticated methods to prove such a simple premise, so to keep the globe idea alive, even technology has to be modified to keep the globe illusion alive everyone all over the world.

What a fucking job, eh? Over centuries!! Wowsers, Shaggy!

So why? Ask them why. The answer is “the masons”... that’s not a why. That’s a who.

But why? Listen to the fucking replies


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Everyone here agrees that this would have to be a massive conspiracy. Dating back centuries. Centuries.
> 
> There are more sophisticated methods to prove such a simple premise, so to keep the globe idea alive, even technology has to be modified to keep the globe illusion alive everyone all over the world.
> 
> ...


Yes! Since Copernicus


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

That’s a “when” answer. 

Regale us with the “why.”


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> That’s a “when” answer.
> 
> Regale us with the “why.”


No. Look for yourself


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

Ya. No answer. That’s my point. All of this statistically completely impossible conspiracy and you don’t even have a reason why. 

This is delusion. Look that shit up. You have a mental problem. Everyone here has stated this throughout this thread.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Ya. No answer. That’s my point. All of this statistically completely impossible conspiracy and you don’t even have a reason why.
> 
> This is delusion. Look that shit up. You have a mental problem. Everyone here has stated this throughout this thread.


K I'll bite.. you obviously have not watched shit I've posted as all your questions are answered. But I'll keep posting videos!.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Everyone here agrees that this would have to be a massive conspiracy. Dating back centuries. Centuries.
> 
> There are more sophisticated methods to prove such a simple premise, so to keep the globe idea alive, even technology has to be modified to keep the globe illusion alive everyone all over the world.
> 
> ...


The nut job heliocentric theory has become a massive pseudoscience "cult" following so much so that it's permeated our educational system since the renaissance period. Even though the idiotic assumptions of the ball earth theory directly contradict basic physics. The heliocentric theory of our so called solar system you swear by was started by a paganistic sun worshipping cult. So, you are a follower of a ancient sun worshipping cult? LOL !!! Damn your fucking weird man.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

You’re still quite the idiot.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

Dumbasses answer questions with videos. If you can’t articulate this simply, then you ain’t got shit. 

We have no “why”. We have endless currents of pure bullshit entertainment


----------



## kindnug (Aug 18, 2018)

So you found some bullshit videos to prove scientific facts?
You should invest in a telescope, all planets are round/spherical.
Earth is the only flat planet...


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 18, 2018)

@RetiredGuerilla what is beyond the great Wall of ice at the edge of the flat Earth? Or does the ice extend forever?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

kindnug said:


> So you found some bullshit videos to prove scientific facts?
> You should invest in a telescope, all planets are round/spherical.
> Earth is the only flat planet...


Potentially.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> @RetiredGuerilla what is beyond the great Wall of ice at the edge of the flat Earth? Or does the ice extend forever?


No one can explore Antarctica. Antartic treaty. I'm sure a certain few know the answers to that. They not talking bout it. Major bummer!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> @RetiredGuerilla what is beyond the great Wall of ice at the edge of the flat Earth? Or does the ice extend forever?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

Good chunk of the shit we were taught is bullshit. 
That's no conspiracy.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 18, 2018)

doniawon said:


> No one can explore Antarctica. Antartic treaty. I'm sure a certain few know the answers to that. They not talking bout it. Major bummer!


I've worked in Antarctica mate with the australian Antarctic division, I was down there on the maintenance crew, if you pay for your passage on the ship they'll drop you off and let you go wherever you want


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

Ya. These guys are so full of bullshit. One basket after the next


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Even though the idiotic assumptions of the ball earth theory directly contradict basic physics.




It’s not that I don’t respect you - oh wait. It is because I don’t respect you


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> I've worked in Antarctica mate with the australian Antarctic division, I was down there on the maintenance crew, if you pay for your passage on the ship they'll drop you off and let you go wherever you want







I've seen the Bourdain episode on Antarctica, yes you can go there, no you cant lead expiditions to explore. I'm aware you can visit the "south pole" etc. Just seems like some bullshits.. but I'd love to hear about your experience


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 18, 2018)

doniawon said:


>


You do realize a bowling ball and golf would fall at the same rate if dropped off a building.

If you put a feather and a quarter in a vacuum tube they would fall a the same speed. That means there is no atmosphere to slow the feather. That only leaves one force to make them fall at the same speed. Gravity.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> It’s not that I don’t respect you - oh wait. It is because I don’t respect you


You're like a gnat.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You do realize a bowling ball and golf would fall at the same rate if dropped off a building.
> 
> If you put a feather and a quarter in a vacuum tube they would fall a the same speed. That means there is no atmosphere to slow the feather. That only leaves one force to make them fall at the same speed. Gravity.


Yup.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You do realize a bowling ball and golf would fall at the same rate if dropped off a building.
> 
> If you put a feather and a quarter in a vacuum tube they would fall a the same speed. That means there is no atmosphere to slow the feather. That only leaves one force to make them fall at the same speed. Gravity.



Here is a video of this phenomenon in action on the moon! Hammer and falcon feather though ...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> Here is a video of this phenomenon in action on the moon! Hammer and falcon feather though ...


Great find. That's badass


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

The hammer feather video was fucking amazing.. thanks again senile fungus!. Kind of thing I was hoping to get from this thread.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 18, 2018)

When we say down, we are talking about towards the center of the earth, the center of gravity.

No one says, "plant your feet and lower your center of density".


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 18, 2018)

doniawon said:


> The hammer feather video was fucking amazing.. thanks again senile fungus!. Kind of thing I was hoping to get from this thread.


"
Note that the given minimum of 35,000 feet (10.7 km) is a plausible cruise altitude for a commercial airliner, but you probably shouldn't expect to see the curvature on a typical commercial flight, because:


10.7 km is the bare minimum for seeing curvature, so the apparent curvature will be very slight at this altitude.
10.7 km is near the upper end of the usual range of commercial cruise altitudes. Many flights won't get this high, and very few will go significantly higher.
A passenger window may not give the necessary 60° field of view, especially if you're over the wing.
As the quotation states, you need a nearly cloud-free horizon to perceive the curvature.
Lynch, D. K. (200. Visually discerning the curvature of the Earth. _Applied Optics_, 47(34), H39-H43 "

"And you can see (under ideal meteorological conditions) to a distance of 357 km"


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 18, 2018)

We need to get away from the videos and start discussing this. There are multiple ways to prove the earth isn't flat by literally just THINKING about it and using some math.

Humans have known this for a long time.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> We need to get away from the videos and start discussing this. There are multiple ways to prove the earth isn't flat by literally just THINKING about it and using some math.
> 
> Humans have known this for a long time.


Do u think it's odd the moon is 240,000 miles away, and the sun is 39 million miles away yet eclipse perfectly?.
I obviously have a ton to learn. But it intrest the shit out of me so I love learning about it .


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Do u think it's odd the moon is 240,000 miles away, and the sun is 39 million miles away yet eclipse perfectly?.
> I obviously have a ton to learn. But it intrest the shit out of me so I love learning about it .


I think it's magical!


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Do u think it's odd the moon is 240,000 miles away, and the sun is 39 million miles away yet eclipse perfectly?.
> I obviously have a ton to learn. But it intrest the shit out of me so I love learning about it .


Are you serious? If you want to learn why it's like that just look it up. The moon was much closer millions of years ago than it is today. It is still moving away from us and eventually, millions if years from now, will be too far away from earth to maintain an orbit and just float away 

Why a prefect eclipse? Timing I guess. I sure the dino's had a very different and much larger moon to deal with a few hundred million years ago.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Do u think it's odd the moon is 240,000 miles away, and the sun is 39 million miles away yet eclipse perfectly?.
> I obviously have a ton to learn. But it intrest the shit out of me so I love learning about it .


Have you looked into how the Greek philosopher Eratosthenes was able to estimate the circumfrence of the Earth? He used the angle of the shadow on a stick during the summer solstice, a well (hole in the ground), his knowledge of triangles, and the position of two cities relative to each other. It's fascinatingly clever.

You should look that up and come back with any questions!


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I've seen the Bourdain episode on Antarctica, yes you can go there, no you cant lead expiditions to explore. I'm aware you can visit the "south pole" etc. Just seems like some bullshits.. but I'd love to hear about your experience


If you get permission from the government and have a valid reason for your expedition they will let you, but they won't just drop you off and let you go wandering because if you get in trouble they have to spend millions to come and rescue you


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Good chunk of the shit we were taught is bullshit.
> That's no conspiracy.


Of course it is, you idiot A good chunk... 

Like what, math? Is that all bullshit? Face it, you’re simply an idiot like retiredGreaser


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> Have you looked into how the Greek philosopher Eratosthenes was able to estimate the circumfrence of the Earth? He used the angle of the shadow on a stick during the summer solstice, a well (hole in the ground), his knowledge of triangles, and the position of two cities relative to each other. It's fascinatingly clever.
> 
> You should look that up and come back with any questions!


Yes .


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> Have you looked into how the Greek philosopher Eratosthenes was able to estimate the circumfrence of the Earth? He used the angle of the shadow on a stick during the summer solstice, a well (hole in the ground), his knowledge of triangles, and the position of two cities relative to each other. It's fascinatingly clever.
> 
> You should look that up and come back with any questions!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 19, 2018)

More videos...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Of course it is, you idiot A good chunk...
> 
> Like what, math? Is that all bullshit? Face it, you’re simply an idiot like retiredGreaser


Never claimed to be wise . But I'd bet my life I have a bigger penis than you. And I'm good w that!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> More videos...


Yep.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

So are they saying all other planets are spheres, but Earth is flat?
They have time to invest in making stupid videos, but no $ for a telescope to see for themselves that planets aren't flat.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im sure it does in southern South Africa to..


It does....


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

How the f do seismographs and the richter scale have anything to do with a flat plane? You're spewing total garbabe misconstrued BS...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

One more cause I know you love em.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> So are they saying all other planets are spheres, but Earth is flat?
> They have time to invest in making stupid videos, but no $ for a telescope to see for themselves that planets aren't flat.


?. Ok


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> If you get permission from the government and have a valid reason for your expedition they will let you, but they won't just drop you off and let you go wandering because if you get in trouble they have to spend millions to come and rescue you


If u get permission from the gov...
You are not getting permission.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 2. A basic understanding of Naval weapons system in regards to a flat ocean. Laser guided weapons, radar, periscopes etc.
> 
> 11. Radar, satellite signals for TV and radio bounce their signals off the ionosphere. The ionosphere is 4,000 degrees !!


So we can send EM waves around a curve then, right? "Wave guide?" "Trapped waves?"


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> ?. Ok


What other bullshit videos can you find online that don't prove a thing?
Still none of you ignorant fools can answer why Earth is flat + every other planet is Spherical/round.

If the Earth is flat, where is the edge/end of the Earth?
It would have to end somewhere besides just north/south pole...
Boats just fall over the edge when they reach the edge of the ocean?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The flat earth is catching on like wildfire. The elite are scared shitless believe that. Once you understand density displacement and buoyancy you will realize that gravity doesn't exist. What lies beyond the polar circle? More land? The dome? We don't know. The most powerful Navies of the earth keep it locked down tight.


Density is an inherent material property, not a force. It is mass per unit volume. Buoyancy force is the differential pressures exerted on a body suspended in a fluid, due to a difference in static pressures of a surrounding fluid (e.g., air or water). Like, there is more weight of water pushing on the bottom of an object than on the top of the object, due to difference in height of water column between top and bottom. 

If an object floats, it is because it's density is less than water, and the equivalent weight of the object is less than the bouyancy force. Conversely, if an object sinks, it's weight is greater than the bouyancy force.

Note the word "weight." Mass requires a force field to generate an observable weight (weight=force). If only density and bouyancy, but no gravity, then why do objects fall inside a vacuum chamber? No fluid to exert a bouyancy force. Please explain.

Why can you observe lunar gravitational tides in accelerometer data? Shit, you can even see the ~28day periodicity of the moon's phase in water well piezometer data, due to corresponding fluctuations in the height of water columns. Try it. See for yourself.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Density is an inherent material property, not a force. It is mass per unit volume. Buoyancy force is the differential pressures exerted on a body suspended in a fluid, due to a difference in static pressures of a surrounding fluid (e.g., air or water). Like, there is more weight of water pushing on the bottom of an object than on the top of the object, due to difference in height of water column between top and bottom.
> 
> If an object floats, it is because it's density is less than water, and the equivalent weight of the object is less than the bouyancy force. Conversely, if an object sinks, it's weight is greater than the bouyancy force.
> 
> ...


They think school was feeding them conspiracies, most likely drop-outs.
You went way over their heads, they will post videos to try to prove their bullshit.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> They think school was feeding them conspiracies, most likely drop-outs.
> You went way over their heads, they will post videos to try to prove their bullshit.


Yep, i know. This thread is just so entertaining though, i can't help myself...


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

I know... it’s like candy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> No one can explore Antarctica. Antartic treaty. I'm sure a certain few know the answers to that. They not talking bout it. Major bummer!


https://www.state.gov/t/avc/trty/193967.htm

any credible scientific expedition can go "explore" any time they want. archeologist, meteorologist, and many other "ologist" go there all the time....you'd think one of them would have mentioned a giant wall of ice.....


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

... you’d think

But they’re probably one of the billions of people in on “the big secret.”

And we still have no fucking idea why the greatest conspiracy in the history of humanity is being perpetrated.

Every computer, GPS, engineer, pilot, sea captain is in on this, apparently


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> We need to get away from the videos and start discussing this. There are multiple ways to prove the earth isn't flat by literally just THINKING about it and using some math.
> 
> Humans have known this for a long time.


you apparently haven't read all of the previous 90 pages....i've tried that at least three different times....you can't change the mind of someone who's already decided you're wrong. they'll argue till they drop dead, and never see the truth.
or they're a troll......or both.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

have you noticed that the videos proving a spherical earth are all under 5 minutes, most of them under 3...because it doesn't take long to prove an obvious fact. 
the flat earth videos, on the other hand, are all at least 15 minutes long, and many are much longer. because they have to explain their bullshit in a way that makes it seem reasonable to anyone who hasn't read a science text book in school. those are their targets, no one who paid any attention in science class will ever believe this bullshit


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Density is an inherent material property, not a force. It is mass per unit volume. Buoyancy force is the differential pressures exerted on a body suspended in a fluid, due to a difference in static pressures of a surrounding fluid (e.g., air or water). Like, there is more weight of water pushing on the bottom of an object than on the top of the object, due to difference in height of water column between top and bottom.
> 
> If an object floats, it is because it's density is less than water, and the equivalent weight of the object is less than the bouyancy force. Conversely, if an object sinks, it's weight is greater than the bouyancy force.
> 
> ...


Tide pulls could be electromagnetic? Lol. 
If the moon landings we're real, b case closed. Can you explain how rockets work in a vacuum?




Yep more videos. I grow pot for a living. Not an astrophysicist.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

You have to invent an awful lot of science for this delusion. Plasma spheres, electromagnetic tides... 

Fucksakes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

why wouldn't a rocket work in space? every reaction has an equal and opposite reaction. not sure if they use the same oxidizer as they used to, but part of the fuel used to be highly concentrated hydrogen peroxide, which is a very efficient oxidizer. so no need for oxygen in space for the fuel to work.
the rocket motor is pushing against the base of the rocket, not the air.it's expanding rapidly, and can't go anywhere but away from the rocket...that pushes the rocket...no air required to push against. you could perform the same thing in a big enough vacuum chamber, with models.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Astronauts to the moon. 


(Ok I'm slightly trolling, but everyone seem to love it). Like crack


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

again...a 28 minute video to explain something that should be explainable in 3 minutes....the extra 25 minutes is the explanation of all the pseudo-science this guy made up to support his completely ludicrous, completely wrong theory​


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Stanley Kubrick filmed the moon landings. The proofs in the shinning!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

the shinning? is that a movie about people banging their lower legs into stuff?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> again...a 28 minute video to explain something that should be explainable in 3 minutes....the extra 25 minutes is the explanation of all the pseudo-science this guy made up to support his completely ludicrous, completely wrong theory​


Agreed. Although some are quite compelling


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

Apparently none of the flat-earther's can answer my question why all other planets are spherical, but for some reason the one we live on is flat...
I'm sure they could make a 30min bullshit video explaining why


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the shinning? is that a movie about people banging their lower legs into stuff?


it was one of his less known earlier works. Lol


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Apparently none of the flat-earther's can answer my question why all other planets are spherical, but for some reason the one we live on is flat...
> I'm sure they could make a 30min bullshit video explaining why


Mass gravity space sphere. Earth is special. It's like a snow globe placed on pillars. Stars are angels and the sun and moon are luminaries (disc shaped not spherical) god made it. We're not allowed above the firmanent or over the wall. It's like the truman show


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

"Earth is special".....the ultimate prejudice. we're already special, so if and when we get into space and find other life, it's already inferior to us, because we're special....
we're not special, we're one planet out of literally so many billions that the number is meaningless to most people.
there HAS to be life on at least a few of those other planets. and it's not any more or less special than we are. 
the earth is the same shape as every other planet in space, roughly spherical. "GOD" didn't set us apart as special or chosen.
natural laws apply to the earth, just like every other planet in the universe.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

If the Earth were same shape as your brain...It would be flat
You guys are good examples of why you shouldn't smoke weed until grown, shrunken brain syndrome.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "Earth is special".....the ultimate prejudice. we're already special, so if and when we get into space and find other life, it's already inferior to us, because we're special....
> we're not special, we're one planet out of literally so many billions that the number is meaningless to most people.
> there HAS to be life on at least a few of those other planets. and it's not any more or less special than we are.
> the earth is the same shape as every other planet in space, roughly spherical. "GOD" didn't set us apart as special or chosen.
> natural laws apply to the earth, just like every other planet in the universe.


I'm buying that gd balloon


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you apparently haven't read all of the previous 90 pages....i've tried that at least three different times....you can't change the mind of someone who's already decided you're wrong. they'll argue till they drop dead, and never see the truth.
> or they're a troll......or both.....



I've been a part of countless of these threads in the past. I usually learn a thing or two.

Obvious trolls are obvious but some may actually learn something.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> I've been a part of countless of these threads in the past. I usually learn a thing or two.
> 
> Obvious trolls are obvious but some may actually learn something.


Trolling to provoke thought isn't so bad, no?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

bombs away!..


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 4183455 bombs away!..


Looks about 65% THC, need some 92% or better happy camper humdinger, it's almost clear in the 90's.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

Some extra hair on top, yummy


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> What other bullshit videos can you find online that don't prove a thing?
> Still none of you ignorant fools can answer why Earth is flat + every other planet is Spherical/round.
> 
> If the Earth is flat, where is the edge/end of the Earth?
> ...


I have stated this a million times. Pay some money for a Nikon P900 or a kick ass telescope. Zoom in on twinkling stars. Or watch youtube videos of people doing it. There are still shots of these stars zoomed in as well. I have done both. These stars are anything but spherical. Go see for yourself kindnug. The only thing you have seen are artist renditions of spherical planets. Antarctica used to be called the Polar Circle and that's exactly what it is. A massive ring of ice and mountains that holds in the earth's oceans. You need a good pre world war 2 map like the one hanging in my office. You can clearly see or measure the distance of the Antarctic coast line and see that it's total distance is greater than the equator. The Antarctic is much different than the Arctic. There are no native human populations or mammals or plant life.   Who would want to explore a frozen wasteland with 100 degrees below zero temperatures and 80 mph winds? Did the creator do this intentionally to serve as a barrier to keep man and beast out?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Blackberry kush, 65.7% 0cbd% complete w pube. Nailed it .


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Looks about 65% THC, need some 92% or better happy camper humdinger, it's almost clear in the 90's.


15$ not bitchin'.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> 15$ not bitchin'.


I can dig it. I get 2 gr of the camper for 32$ with my stack of coupons.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You have to invent an awful lot of science for this delusion. Plasma spheres, electromagnetic tides...
> 
> Fucksakes


But you believe in the God awful fakery of the Apollo moon landings? Jesus age Christ. Ok do this for me. Fill up your your tub with water and soak and relax. Have your partner in life plug up a hairdryer and toss it in the tub with ya. You will quickly discover that water conducts electricity quite nicely. Add salt and it can produce its own electrical charge. You know that magnets can repel water too right? Dude, nobody is inventing any science. This is basic stuff you can do yourself at home.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I'm buying that gd balloon


 Not sure that would work. 

I'm sure that fish eye lenses are used on go pros and such. I'm sure that makes the curvature look more than it is. 

With a regular lense like used in the videos that show a flat Earth are more accurate. It just that they aren't high enough or show a wide enough view to get a good view of the curvature. If you really look at the videos of balloons showing flat Earth there is still a slight curve.

Things like a simple land or sea navigation course would let you know the Earth is round. 

In the southern hemisphere different stars are used for navigation. For the same reason the further north you go the higher in the sky the north star is.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> But you believe in the God awful fakery of the Apollo moon landings? Jesus age Christ. Ok do this for me. Fill up your your tub with water and soak and relax. Have your partner in life plug up a hairdryer and toss it in the tub with ya. You will quickly discover that water conducts electricity quite nicely. Add salt and it can produce its own electrical charge. You know that magnets can repel water too right? Dude, nobody is inventing any science. This is basic stuff you can do yourself at home.


Ya, but you’re a liar so why would I listen to you

You make up anything you like whenever you like. You are useless on so many levels


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I have stated this a million times. Pay some money for a Nikon P900 or a kick ass telescope. Zoom in on twinkling stars. Or watch youtube videos of people doing it. There are still shots of these stars zoomed in as well. I have done both. These stars are anything but spherical. Go see for yourself kindnug. The only thing you have seen are artist renditions of spherical planets. Antarctica used to be called the Polar Circle and that's exactly what it is. A massive ring of ice and mountains that holds in the earth's oceans. You need a good pre world war 2 map like the one hanging in my office. You can clearly see or measure the distance of the Antarctic coast line and see that it's total distance is greater than the equator. The Antarctic is much different than the Arctic. There are no native human populations or mammals or plant life.   Who would want to explore a frozen wasteland with 100 degrees below zero temperatures and 80 mph winds? Did the creator do this intentionally to serve as a barrier to keep man and beast out?


Stars + Planets, 2 totally different things. 
I have a telescope btw, you should invest in one yourself b4 you make yourself look foolish.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> But you believe in the God awful fakery of the Apollo moon landings? Jesus age Christ. Ok do this for me. Fill up your your tub with water and soak and relax. Have your partner in life plug up a hairdryer and toss it in the tub with ya. You will quickly discover that water conducts electricity quite nicely. Add salt and it can produce its own electrical charge. You know that magnets can repel water too right? Dude, nobody is inventing any science. This is basic stuff you can do yourself at home.


Your so delusional it's hilarious...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not sure that would work.
> 
> I'm sure that fish eye lenses are used on go pros and such. I'm sure that makes the curvature look more than it is.
> 
> ...


The new go pro 5 comes w 3 lenses. One is true one has a slight tail and one is fisheye . They run around 300$, 50$ balloon, 100$ GPS tracking unit. (GPS lol). Cheap way to know for sure.. 
I'm old n have kids. So prob done with school although I'd love to go back.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Your so delusional it's hilarious...


Reprinted for emphasis


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

I feel bad for the kids, they're going to be taught conspiracy theories instead of well-known facts.
Please don't rob your children of the education they deserve.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I feel bad for the kids, they're going to be taught conspiracy theories instead of well-known facts.
> Please don't rob your children of the education they deserve.


Wow. Thanks bud!.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

The would be no screams as the well sharpened knife sliced deeply into the throat. Only the gasping for air and choking on blood the last minute of life as it expired could be heard. It would be dismembered and placed into a tub full of water and salt. Added was a heating element to slowly bring the water to a boil as the exit was made. Where's Roger? Anyone heard from Roger? Ten days later after not a peep a discovery... but only a tub of thick Roger gravy. NOW, that is me making stuff up.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

You’re a bullshitter.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I have stated this a million times. Pay some money for a Nikon P900 or a kick ass telescope. Zoom in on twinkling stars. Or watch youtube videos of people doing it. There are still shots of these stars zoomed in as well. I have done both. These stars are anything but spherical. Go see for yourself kindnug. The only thing you have seen are artist renditions of spherical planets. Antarctica used to be called the Polar Circle and that's exactly what it is. A massive ring of ice and mountains that holds in the earth's oceans. You need a good pre world war 2 map like the one hanging in my office. You can clearly see or measure the distance of the Antarctic coast line and see that it's total distance is greater than the equator. The Antarctic is much different than the Arctic. There are no native human populations or mammals or plant life.   Who would want to explore a frozen wasteland with 100 degrees below zero temperatures and 80 mph winds? Did the creator do this intentionally to serve as a barrier to keep man and beast out?


Da fuk are you babbling again? Planets and stars aren't round? I told you since late July to go out side and watch Venus, Mars, Jupiter... All clearly visible and round. You could see details on the planet's clearly but wit -cantlookupphobia- I understand it could be a problem..


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

It’s the extreme bullshit he shamelessly peddles


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I feel bad for the kids, they're going to be taught conspiracy theories instead of well-known facts.
> Please don't rob your children of the education they deserve.


Don't confuse propaganda with "well known facts" you imbecilic simpleton. You should hope your kid makes a fucking F - when graded on the rubbish they are being indoctrinated with.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Don't confuse propaganda with "well known facts" you imbecilic simpleton. You should hope your kid makes a fucking F - when graded on the rubbish they are being indoctrinated with.



Says the biggest bullshitter here. You have no business telling anyone about facts, you dipshit


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Don't confuse propaganda with "well known facts" you imbecilic simpleton. You should hope your kid makes a fucking F - when graded on the rubbish they are being indoctrinated with.


 Ignorance is Bliss for you isn't it?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The would be no screams as the well sharpened knife sliced deeply into the throat. Only the gasping for air and choking on blood the last minute of life as it expired could be heard. It would be dismembered and placed into a tub full of water and salt. Added was a heating element to slowly bring the water to a boil as the exit was made. Where's Roger? Anyone heard from Roger? Ten days later after not a peep a discovery... but only a tub of thick Roger gravy. NOW, that is me making stuff up.


Your good @ making stuff up as you go, with nothing to back it up.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Don't confuse propaganda with "well known facts" you imbecilic simpleton. You should hope your kid makes a fucking F - when graded on the rubbish they are being indoctrinated with.


Really bro?



fact
fakt/
_noun_

a thing that is indisputably the case.
"the most commonly known fact about hedgehogs is that they have fleas"
synonyms: reality, actuality, certainty;More

used in discussing the significance of something that is the case.
noun: *the fact that*
"the real problem facing them is the fact that their funds are being cut"
a piece of information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.
synonyms: detail, piece of information, particular, item, specific, element, point, factor, feature, characteristic, ingredient, circumstance, aspect, facet;
information
"every fact was double-checked"


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The would be no screams as the well sharpened knife sliced deeply into the throat. Only the gasping for air and choking on blood the last minute of life as it expired could be heard. It would be dismembered and placed into a tub full of water and salt. Added was a heating element to slowly bring the water to a boil as the exit was made. Where's Roger? Anyone heard from Roger? Ten days later after not a peep a discovery... but only a tub of thick Roger gravy. NOW, that is me making stuff up.



Why are you threatening Roger with movie violence?

Do I have to come over there and take your toys away?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 19, 2018)

Lol ^


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

*"If you make standing water curve I will disappear from RIU." -RetiredGuerilla*

His ability to lie is outstanding. Meniscus


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 19, 2018)

Fuck it.. The world is flat, the government put a fake sun up there and hey, coincidentally cannabis and human beings need this light for photosynthesis to make proteins & vitamin-D.

Everything fell into place from two hands, impressive..


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

He should go on an expedition to find the equatorial edge of the planet then...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> He should go on an expedition to find the equatorial edge of the planet then...



I posted a link to Antarctica tours for him. They run tours all over his deserted hell. Looks beautiful.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> He should go on an expedition to find the equatorial edge of the planet then...


The equator is 24,901 miles. The coastline of the polar circle/antarctica on the 1892 Gleason map is 49,800ish miles. This map has latitude, longitude, a time calculator, equator etc. etc. and was and still is scientifically and practically correct. Seven countries adopted its use: England, France, Germany, Sweden, Canada, Austria and Denmark. It has English miles and nautical miles. So how is it that the coastline of Antarctica is DOUBLE that of the equator? Polar Circle Bish


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The would be no screams as the well sharpened knife sliced deeply into the throat. Only the gasping for air and choking on blood the last minute of life as it expired could be heard. It would be dismembered and placed into a tub full of water and salt. Added was a heating element to slowly bring the water to a boil as the exit was made. Where's Roger? Anyone heard from Roger? Ten days later after not a peep a discovery... but only a tub of thick Roger gravy. NOW, that is me making stuff up.


i'm a hillbilly, you wanna run through the jungle? i was born in the briar patch, brer fox, come run with me


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I posted a link to Antarctica tours for him. They run tours all over his deserted hell. Looks beautiful.


Those tours are limited to the sub-antarctic islands. That's where all the whales, penguins and seals are. I have told you that upteen times.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The equator is 24,901 miles. The coastline of the polar circle/antarctica on the 1892 Gleason map is 49,800ish miles. This map has latitude, longitude, a time calculator, equator etc. etc. and was and still is scientifically and practically correct. Seven countries adopted its use: England, France, Germany, Sweden, Canada, Austria and Denmark. It has English miles and nautical miles. So how is it that the coastline of Antarctica is DOUBLE that of the equator? Polar Circle Bish


The coastline of Antarctica is 17968km


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm a hillbilly, you wanna run through the jungle? i was born in the briar patch, brer fox, come run with me


Roger is just some lame, dorky, nerdy, spaz, geeky name I came up with rrogshrubberrog


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

You already claimed there was a wall of ice @ the polar caps that can't be passed...
What walls are near the equatorial edges?

I still don't get any factual answers from you, just a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

He is going by maps from 1892...
What does that tell you?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

Making up stuff as he goes, as usual
Coastline of Antarctica is 11,165 mi < Equator is 24,901 mi


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> The coastline of Antarctica is 17968km


Only 17,968? What map you looking at? LMAO..Dude the Alaskan coastline is 54,563 km. You Globetards fucking kill me ... So Alaska is 3 times the size of Antarctica?????? What a ignorant fool you are. Alaska is 663,300 sq miles. Antarctica is 5.4 million sq miles. 17,000 LMAO  GLOBETARD !!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Those tours are limited to the sub-antarctic islands. That's where all the whales, penguins and seals are. I have told you that upteen times.



Yes but the actual fact is they will fly, snowmobile or even dogsled you all the way across. For a fee of course.

There are videos of the seals and the islands and unfortunately for your belief. The mainland.

Looks bleak but beautiful except for the snowmobile tour sledding across it.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

Coastline of Alaska is 6,640 mi, your 1892 map is WRONG BRO
HILARIOUS LIES


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

Alaska isn't surrounded by water either, so your making ignorant claims.
As if coastline has anything to do with their size, lmfao


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Alaska isn't surrounded by water either, so your making ignorant claims.
> As if coastline has anything to do with their size, lmfao


He's lost in a sea of lies. Lies on top of lies and can't keep it straight.

Welcome to the flat earth movement!
"We have members all around the globe"..


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Only 17,968? What map you looking at? LMAO..Dude the Alaskan coastline is 54,563 km. You Globetards fucking kill me ... So Alaska is 3 times the size of Antarctica?????? What a ignorant fool you are. Alaska is 663,300 sq miles. Antarctica is 5.4 million sq miles. 17,000 LMAO  GLOBETARD !!!


The map that isn't from 1892...idiot


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> He is going by maps from 1892...
> What does that tell you?


Still the most accurate map to date


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Still the most accurate map to date


How is it the most accurate map when his numbers are so far off+wrong?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

I mean by his views, Florida is bigger than Montana because the Coastline is longer
You 2 are making the thread title so fitting though...


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Still the most accurate map to date


For a flat earther?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Those tours are limited to the sub-antarctic islands. That's where all the whales, penguins and seals are. I have told you that upteen times.


Those walls of ice stopping planes too? Or do they just fly right off the edge of the planet? LMFAO


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 19, 2018)

Peer reviewed data is your friend.

YouTube videos and babbling idiots offering only conjecture will have you lost and confused.

#JustSaying


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Those walls of ice stopping planes too? Or do they just fly right off the edge of the planet? LMFAO


They teleport like Pacman.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Still the most accurate map to date


I reckon you'll find satellite maps more accurate than one drawn in the 1890's, if only you guys believed in satellites, so many things have to be fake for flat earth theorists, look at the space station " the space station isn't real" check the satellite images "satellites aren't real either!" What about the moon landings? " their fake as well!" Gravity? " you mean density dont you?" Lunar tides? "electromagnetism in the ocean" why dont the oceans drain off? "Giant ice wall" go to the edge and have a look "oh I would but the secret society in charge of keeping the biggest secret ever wont let you get there". Pretty soon there are going to be commercial flights that go to space which you'll be able to purchase a seat on from SpaceX and the like which are going to make you clowns look fucking stupid


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> I reckon you'll find satellite maps more accurate than one drawn in the 1890's, if only you guys believed in satellites, so many things have to be fake for flat earth theorists, look at the space station " the space station isn't real" check the satellite images "satellites aren't real either!" What about the moon landings? " their fake as well!" Gravity? " you mean density dont you?" Lunar tides? "electromagnetism in the ocean" why dont the oceans drain off? "Giant ice wall" go to the edge and have a look "oh I would but the secret society in charge of keeping the biggest secret ever wont let you get there". Pretty soon there are going to be commercial flights that go to space which you'll be able to purchase a seat on from SpaceX and the like which are going to make you clowns look fucking stupid


Thought elon and space x we're bout finito


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

You guys believe there's a Tesla floating around up there too huh?. Lol


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Notice all the satellites. Factory tesla laughed through microwaves with zero observable damage . Odd


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> You guys believe there's a Tesla floating around up there too huh?. Lol


I suppose you have never seen an actual full size manned rocket take off in person? I have a few times. Sheet is real. 

Like the dash of the car says "Don't Panic"


----------



## jasperr (Aug 19, 2018)

Would you be able to become close friends with a flat earther even if he/she is the nicest person you ever met and you get along fine beside that? 
Would you be able to do the same with a religious friend? 
Is there a difference?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

He is finding any conspiracy theory video he can.
No1 is watching your 20-30min conspiracy vids.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 19, 2018)

jasperr said:


> Would you be able to become close friends with a flat earther even if he/she is the nicest person you ever met and you get along fine beside that?
> Would you be able to do the same with a religious friend?
> Is there a difference?


Of course. We do it every day as people. I can't help it if a few of my friends are idiots, but we're cool.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

jasperr said:


> Would you be able to become close friends with a flat earther even if he/she is the nicest person you ever met and you get along fine beside that?
> Would you be able to do the same with a religious friend?
> Is there a difference?


depends on how often it comes up. if it's a non subject, then probably, if it gets brought up often, no...and that's to flat earthers and religious people, both


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

I couldn't be friends with some1 that pushes their ignorant bullshit on me.
If they kept the conspiracy theory lies to themselves, maybe.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> You guys believe there's a Tesla floating around up there too huh?. Lol


Orbital debris has been tracked for decades by the joint space operations center at vandenburg AFB, california. 

The timing involved is a calculated procedure by its awareness of surrounding, like how 95% of self driving cars avoid collisions.


----------



## jasperr (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> depends on how often it comes up. if it's a non subject, then probably, if it gets brought up often, no...and that's to flat earthers and religious people, both


I feel like it would be hard to befriend someone who can't see the difference between not seeing obvious facts and healthy scepticism, I don't think I could ever get that out of my head even if the subject never comes up. I think being pro flat earth always equals to not being able to use reason and logic, I'm sure it goes a lot further than just flat earth
I think religion has grown a good defensive mechanism over the years against reason and logic. Even though it's often hollow arguments, it's more 'plausible' than a flat earth. If your family raises you with religious values then it's hard to get out of that environment, so I'm more understanding of their ignorance.
Both are still are ignorant people though and I don't think I could ever get a really close bond with someone


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

i've known some non rational people that were a hoot to hang out with, just don't try to have intelligent conversation with them. 
but yeah, i was never what i'd call close with any of them.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> I suppose you have never seen an actual full size manned rocket take off in person? I have a few times. Sheet is real.
> 
> Like the dash of the car says "Don't Panic"


I'm aware they take off. Level out n then fall back in the ocean!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

Regarding befriending people like this, I have met a couple in real life. They are about as strange as you’d expect and they cannot wait for it to be brought up in convo.

They want to throw that shit in your face in real life, too. Like a holy roller knocking at your door. Fucking annoying


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

jasperr said:


> Would you be able to become close friends with a flat earther even if he/she is the nicest person you ever met and you get along fine beside that?
> Would you be able to do the same with a religious friend?
> Is there a difference?


 bunch of Clayton bigsby's .. u guys take this shit super serious.

Scary world we live in.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I'm aware they take off. Level out n then fall back in the ocean!


They level out when they hit the big glass dome that keeps us from leaving the planet, then ride the glass down to the edge of the Earth, where they land on the Ice wall...


----------



## Rrog (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> bunch of Clayton bigsby's .. u guys take this shit super serious.
> 
> Scary world we live in.


Lol. Says the bedpost claiming the world is flat


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> bunch of Clayton bigsby's .. u guys take this shit super serious.
> 
> Scary world we live in.


Yeah pretty scary with conspiracy pushers like you guys...
We need to have a shuttle launch to the edge of the ice wall, so you can prove us all wrong...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> They teleport like Pacman.


LMAO!!!! That's a real flat Earth theory.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

I can post videos too, although you will think this is fake + conspiracy.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

I think you would believe this video if it showed the Ice wall + a flat Earth...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 19, 2018)

I have a flat earth friend, cool dude willing to learn, just not the brightest tool is all.

I've also met a flat earth stranger, i had to throw his ass out of my store because he was trying to force a flat earth conversation to anybody who would listen, the crazy fuck would dead stop our engineers in the middle of welding pressurized tanks just to say "you know the sun is fake ect ect" imagine the look on their faces LOL..


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

Australia has sight-seeing flights over Antarctica, you could always ask them to fly you all the way to the edge @ the wall...


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 19, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Regarding befriending people like this, I have met a couple in real life. They are about as strange as you’d expect and they cannot wait for it to be brought up in convo.
> 
> They want to throw that shit in your face in real life, too. Like a holy roller knocking at your door. Fucking annoying


There’s an old lady that lives close to me. Sweetest old woman you could meet but bat shit crazy conspiracy theorist lol. She’s always trying to tell me how her power meter gives her high bp or something lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Australia has sight-seeing flights over Antarctica, you could always ask them to fly you all the way to the edge @ the wall...


Pay attention (lol) - Flat earthers don't believe Australia exists, it's another part of the conspiracy.

Trying to convince our Aussie friends that they aren't real.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> The coastline of Antarctica is 17968km


Yes what we see are conflicting sizes and distances in regards to countries and the map/globe. Discrepancies abound. I won't bother with all the examples and sources of information. What's the use?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 19, 2018)

Dude.... Stop banging your head on the wall..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pay attention (lol) - Flat earthers don't believe Australia exists, it's another part of the conspiracy.
> 
> Trying to convince our Aussie friends that they aren't real.
> 
> View attachment 4183692


Dude, dude dude, of course Australia exist. The British started sending their prisoners there in the 1780's. It began as a penal colony.  If they are at a bottom of a Globe do they walk around upside down? LOL !!!!


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pay attention (lol) - Flat earthers don't believe Australia exists, it's another part of the conspiracy.
> 
> Trying to convince our Aussie friends that they aren't real.
> 
> View attachment 4183692


It’s like they’re a global imaginary friend lmao


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 19, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Dude.... Stop banging your head on the wall..


It’s how he keeps the voices in his head quiet lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok, if you say so - but many of the f/e cult believe otherwise.


"Most of you have probably been brought up believing in the imaginary land called Australia. I bet many of you even learned about it in school. I am here to tell you the truth.

Well, the fact is that Australia doesn't really exist. Everything you have ever heard about it was made up, and any pictures of it you have seen were faked by the government. I am sure you have even talked to people on the internet who claim to be from Australia. They are really secret government agents who are surfing the internet to enforce these false beliefs.

We are not entirely sure why the government made up an imaginary continent, or why it is trying to convince the world that this continent is real, but we can tell you that we know for a fact that Australia doesn't really exist.

Please join us in our quest to convince the world of the truth."

https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=6257.0


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I think you would believe this video if it showed the Ice wall + a flat Earth...


Post more videos.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, if you say so - but many of the f/e cult believe otherwise.
> 
> 
> "Most of you have probably been brought up believing in the imaginary land called Australia. I bet many of you even learned about it in school. I am here to tell you the truth.
> ...


Tha fuck r u talking about


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Guy tried to explore antartica. Worth a watch .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2018)

How many links do you need?
If you're one of the f/e cult members you should reevaluate your perception of reality.

https://pjmedia.com/trending/flat-earth-conspiracy-theory-australia-does-not-exist-its-a-well-fabricated-lie/


----------



## gwheels (Aug 19, 2018)

But are Australians all fooled too? Are they just a bunch of Americans that have been put somewhere and had their accents changed?

And I do not think I could have a reasonable conversation with someone who really believed the earth was flat and that everyone is involved in a massive conspiracy to make it seem round. To what purpose I have no idea.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Aplanetruth.info


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

Standing water curving into a 360 degree ball is the nail in the coffin. It's impossible and ridiculously foolish. Physics 101 anyone? One truth uncovers a 1,000 lies. Rivers flowing down a gradient for 1,000's of miles without accounting for any curvature? That dog don't hunt. Those retarded looking moon landing videos from 50 years ago is a big shit sandwich for the Globetards. LOL !! Now NASA says they lost the technology to return to the moon. Um because they never went. A basic understanding of the behavior of water doesn't resonate with the Globetard Heliocentric cult. Why? Because the possible existence of a creator (who made the precise timepiece over our heads) scares the shit of the paganistic Heliocentric sun worshipping cult. How does the cosmic mayhem and pandamonium of the big bang equal such precision and accuracy of the celestial bodies for 1,000s & 1,000's of years? Time lapse video proves the stars make perfect concentric circles around Polaris. Big Bang mmmmmmk if you say so you sun worshipping Globetards  and one more thing before I go....  there take that with ya


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

Flat Earth society is dis info, controlled opposition. No one believes that craziness . Thats like lizard people and middle Earth alien jazz.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2018)

I guess you win.
Yep, water cannot naturally assume a circular form & so the world must be flat.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Standing water curving into a 360 degree ball is the nail in the coffin. It's impossible and ridiculously foolish. Physics 101 anyone? One truth uncovers a 1,000 lies. Rivers flowing down a gradient for 1,000's of miles without accounting for any curvature? That dog don't hunt. Those retarded looking moon landing videos from 50 years ago is a big shit sandwich for the Globetards. LOL !! Now NASA says they lost the technology to return to the moon. Um because they never went. A basic understanding of the behavior of water doesn't resonate with the Globetard Heliocentric cult. Why? Because the possible existence of a creator (who made the precise timepiece over our heads) scares the shit of the paganistic Heliocentric sun worshipping cult. How does the cosmic mayhem and pandamonium of the big bang equal such precision and accuracy of the celestial bodies for 1,000s & 1,000's of years? Time lapse video proves the stars make perfect concentric circles around Polaris. Big Bang mmmmmmk if you say so you sun worshipping Globetards  and one more thing before I go....  there take that with ya


It's obvious you didn't believe anything they taught you in school, including grammar/math.
You can keep your finger up your ass, where it belongs


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


>


The difference between your videos + the first one I posted contained FULL FLY-OVER OF ANTARCTICA(showing there is no wall or edge) vs your religious/flat-earth conspiracy videos full of bullshit.

The vid I posted also contains actual scientists, and had nothing to do with a flat or sphere Earth.
Other than proving there is no ice wall/edge of Earth in Antarctica...


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the shinning? is that a movie about people banging their lower legs into stuff?


LMAO! Best two sentences in this whole thread.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> The difference between your videos + the first one I posted contained FULL FLY-OVER OF ANTARCTICA(showing there is no wall or edge) vs your religious/flat-earth conspiracy videos full of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your video compared a crack in the ice, to a fingernail? Very intriguing!


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Your video compared a crack in the ice, to a fingernail? Very intriguing!


SO you were listening to their babble, but didn't watch the full fly-over of Antarctica?

I already told you, it wasn't posted for what they intended the video to be for.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

There would have to be a wall around the entire flat-plane for you guys idiotic theory, not just Antarctica.
Do you have any Scientists that agree with your conspiracy theories? They all must be in on the hoax apparently.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I guess you win.
> Yep, water cannot naturally assume a circular form & so the world must be flat.
> 
> View attachment 4183715


A water droplet formed by a temporary disruption of the waters surface. That is NOT standing water and that is not a sphere. It's oval and flat on the top. Is it spinning 1,000 mph suspended in the vacuum of space? Is it revolving around a giant sphere? Is it rotating and tilted on a axis? Where is a tiny piece of mist representing polaris hovering above it on this chaotic course as a result of the big bang? Once the droplet meets with the standing water .3 seconds later it finds its level. Come on bro  ... you cats are reaching with these responses. It reeks of desperation  The evil heliocentric globe is cracking and crumbling.  MOOOOO HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> There would have to be a wall around the entire flat-plane for you guys idiotic theory, not just Antarctica.
> Do you have any Scientists that agree with your conspiracy theories? They all must be in on the hoax apparently.


You ever heard the term "Toeing the company line"? Follow orders, do what your told, you are on a need to know basis and you don't need to know etc etc You got family? You want to get paid? Then STFU... The real world


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

You would not be able to fly over Antarctica if your ignorant theory were true...
Where is your proof of the Ice wall?

You keep spouting bullshit with no proof, but I've shown you there is no wall in Antarctica...
They flew right over Antarctica, and there was no Ice wall or dome, and for $1,200-$8k you can see for yourself.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You ever heard the term "Toeing the company line"? Follow orders, do what your told, you are on a need to know basis and you don't need to know etc etc You got family? You want to get paid? Then STFU... The real world


Yes your "Toeing the company line" right now propaganda pusher.

Modern Flat Earth believers are converted by ignorant 30min+ YouTube vids that don't prove a thing.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Yes but the actual fact is they will fly, snowmobile or even dogsled you all the way across. For a fee of course.
> 
> There are videos of the seals and the islands and unfortunately for your belief. The mainland.
> 
> Looks bleak but beautiful except for the snowmobile tour sledding across it.


No independent travel is allowed below the 60th degree south parallel. This is 900 miles from the coast of Antarctica. If you ever want to chill and dig my herb you need to quit lying.  The continent has never been transversed. Commercial airlines do not use it as a shortcut say if you wanted to travel from Australia to Argentina. So much deprogramming and re-education to do and so little time.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Yes your "Toeing the company line" right now propaganda pusher.
> 
> Modern Flat Earth believers are converted by ignorant 30min+ YouTube vids that don't prove a thing.


Good flat earth videos use facts and reasoning as well as accurate historical data. I'm just trying to get you to realize how ridiculously insane a blue marble earth is. Ignorant youtube videos like the god awful fakery of the live ISS feeds? Yeah i agree that live feed is fake as fuck.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

I can show you a video one of your buddies posted that actually shows the curvature...
He thought it was proving a flat earth, but if you watch closely @ 1:05-1:09 you can see the curve VERY WELL.





How do you explain that?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No independent travel is allowed below the 60th degree south parallel. This is 900 miles from the coast of Antarctica. If you ever want to chill and dig my herb you need to quit lying.  The continent has never been transversed. Commercial airlines do not use it as a shortcut say if you wanted to travel from Australia to Argentina. So much deprogramming and re-education to do and so little time.


So they don't fly supplies to McMurdo Station in Antarctic?
It's not a short-cut for any commercial lines, so why would they go that direction?

Your not re-educating anyone, for that you have to have knowledge.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I can show you a video one of your buddies posted that actually shows the curvature...
> He thought it was proving a flat earth, but if you watch closely @ 1:05-1:09 you can see the curve VERY WELL.
> 
> 
> ...


 :52-1:03 is at a higher altitude with a level horizon....then at 1:06 a radical curve at a obviously lower altitude. For the love of God almighty son use reasoning. Are you capable??????  Globetard  ...The contraption tilts to one side causing a distortion in the convex lense of the camera.  Smoke sativas they help cultivate the mind by triggering inquisitive thought. Your welcome kidnug


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 20, 2018)

So what's the deal with Google earth?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No independent travel is allowed below the 60th degree south parallel. This is 900 miles from the coast of Antarctica. If you ever want to chill and dig my herb you need to quit lying.  The continent has never been transversed. Commercial airlines do not use it as a shortcut say if you wanted to travel from Australia to Argentina. So much deprogramming and re-education to do and so little time.



Lol. Everything you are saying is isn’t just a lie. It’s fantasy.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Standing water curving into a 360 degree ball is the nail in the coffin. It's impossible and ridiculously foolish.


You are lying. It’s in fact proven true by everyone forever. You’re ridiculously foolish. As we’ve been saying for months.



RetiredGuerilla said:


> Rivers flowing down a gradient for 1,000's of miles without accounting for any curvature?


You are lying. You mistake elevation with longitude and latitude. Again



RetiredGuerilla said:


> Now NASA says they lost the technology to return to the moon. Um because they never went.


Of course we did, you blithering idiot. You are lying again



RetiredGuerilla said:


> Why? Because the possible existence of a creator (who made the precise timepiece over our heads)


God is a Casio. Is that it? You’re a complete fruitcake. You should be legally bound to wear a warning sign saying Idiot-Beware so others don’t have to wait for you to open your mouth to demonstrate this

You’re a liar


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

RetreadGirler may be the dumbest ass on this forum. And that saying something


----------



## kindnug (Aug 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> :52-1:03 is at a higher altitude with a level horizon....then at 1:06 a radical curve at a obviously lower altitude. For the love of God almighty son use reasoning. Are you capable??????  Globetard  ...The contraption tilts to one side causing a distortion in the convex lense of the camera.  Smoke sativas they help cultivate the mind by triggering inquisitive thought. Your welcome kidnug


Find a pic or time lapse video from google earth that shows flat-earth, bet you wont find any...
They are the correct distance from Earth to see it all, not just a high altitude balloon

Your welcome retardedgorilla


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

Don’t waste your breath. He’s as hopeless as he is useless


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 20, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Map_projection

The reason your WW2 map has a huge coastline at the poles is due to distortion that occurs from projecting the points of a curved surface onto a flat plane. It is called map projection, and there are a multitude of ways to project the globe onto a map, each with pros and cons. Think about trying to peel an orange and keeping the whole peel intact and in one piece as you peel it off. Then, lay the peel flat against the table. It doesn't fit into a square without major distortion.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 20, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No independent travel is allowed below the 60th degree south parallel. This is 900 miles from the coast of Antarctica. If you ever want to chill and dig my herb you need to quit lying.  The continent has never been transversed. Commercial airlines do not use it as a shortcut say if you wanted to travel from Australia to Argentina. So much deprogramming and re-education to do and so little time.


Why are there 360° of longitude and 180° of longitude?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

He or his only sidekick will come back with more bullshit. Math, physics, and statistics are meaningless to them. 

Sucks so bad to be them


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

kindnug said:


> You would not be able to fly over Antarctica if your ignorant theory were true...
> Where is your proof of the Ice wall?
> 
> You keep spouting bullshit with no proof, but I've shown you there is no wall in Antarctica...
> They flew right over Antarctica, and there was no Ice wall or dome, and for $1,200-$8k you can see for yourself.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

Rrog said:


> He or his only sidekick will come back with more bullshit.


As heralded


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Astronots to the moon lol


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

Rrog said:


> He or his only sidekick will come back with more bullshit.


As heralded. The ignorance flows still


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2018)

If you truly believe that the Earth is flat, please listen to this very carefully.
Several times if necessary.

All science from the Globe believers, no conjecture or unfounded statements beyond that of the Flat earth side.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you truly believe that the Earth is flat, please listen to this very carefully.
> All science. No conjecture or unfounded statements.
> 
> Several times if necessary.


haha...i was waiting for that one..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

the sun today, from SOHO

welcome to gravity at it's finest


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you truly believe that the Earth is flat, please listen to this very carefully.
> Several times if necessary.
> 
> All science from the Globe believers, no conjecture or unfounded statements beyond that of the Flat earth side.


Have, this is the worst debate u could post.. lovely find.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

No one cares about your opinion, obviously


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Have, this is the worst debate u could post.. lovely find.


Because there was no debate.

Verifiable mathematics trumps "THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE CAUSE I SAY SO".


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Because there was no debate.
> 
> Verifiable mathematics trumps "THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE CAUSE I SAY SO".


Fair enough.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Rrog said:


> No one cares about your opinion, obviously


Fair enough!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

O the irony, elons such a douche


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

https://goo.gl/images/P3rDUR


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Because there was no debate.
> 
> Verifiable mathematics trumps "THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE CAUSE I SAY SO".


I bet that chick loves the cock?.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


>


 Here's a link http://www.antarcticaflights.com.au go book yourself a flight and see for yourself


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2018)

Lots of reference to cameras & telescopes in this thread and since Google/Youtube seems fair game I thought this might help.
Not to mention that Discovery channel is a bit more credible than just any Joe Schmoe.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Covered this bout 5 pages back lol


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lots of reference to cameras & telescopes in this thread and since Google/Youtube seems fair game I thought this might help.
> Not to mention that Discovery channel is a bit more credible than just any Joe Schmoe.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Tons of p900 videos claiming otherwise from 2/3 times the distance.. 
Think the earth is square fuck it I give up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Covered this bout 5 pages back lol


I've been busy since Thurs & havn't had time to read all the threads I'm subbed to. My bad.

The first portion of the vid with the boat is pretty caveman'ish science and I'd rather see it repeated with a more stable platform.
The second with the helo at least removes a variable or two from the equation.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Discovery channel would fall into the disinformation shill department. Any mainstream media NASA etc. Truthers/flatearthers don't buy that bs


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been busy since Thurs & havn't had time to read all the threads I'm subbed to. My bad.
> 
> The first portion of the vid with the boat is pretty caveman'ish science and I'd rather see it repeated with a more stable platform.
> The second with the helo at least removes a variable or two from the equation.


This should all b for fun taken w a grain of salt. If you feel the need to call fucking morons, save the keystrokes. We're fucking morons!.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lots of reference to cameras & telescopes in this thread and since Google/Youtube seems fair game I thought this might help.
> Not to mention that Discovery channel is a bit more credible than just any Joe Schmoe.


yeah i like the how the universe works episodes....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Discovery channel would fall into the disinformation shill department. Any mainstream media NASA etc. Truthers/flatearthers don't buy that bs


ok u put that, i'll raise u a saturn


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

here is another from, where.......oh that's right NASA is nothing...welcome to Hubble

and who is Hubble controled by...hmm lets see ...NASA


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea NASA is kinda the issue. Lol. Can I post the 10,000 NASA hoax fraud lies videos?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> here is another from, where.......oh that's right NASA is nothing...welcome to HubbleView attachment 4184164
> 
> and who is Hubble controled by...hmm lets see ...NASA


Beautiful!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

A hoax fraud video does not make a hoax. They make clicks to a dumbass web channel frequented by other dumbasses


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

This one has merit. There are goddamn animals, squirrel crab etc in NASA released Mars Rover pics. Shit so funny. 
Earth maybe a ball but NASA is full of bullshit..


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Rrog said:


> A hoax fraud video does not make a hoax. They make clicks to a dumbass web channel frequented by other dumbasses


I love you brother, hope your having a wonderful day!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

Mar rover picture......


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

You’re gullible as all hell.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

and yes u can see the moon too


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

So there's no possible way, that those photos couldn't of been taken from Devon island using filters to change the colors?. 
I can dig it. Must b real?. I guess there are crabs and ground squirrels running around up there too. Lil methane mutations apparently.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Green screens, wire harnesses, bubbles in space. .. yea I'm gullible


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes you certainly are.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

The ISS should stream a shot of the globe 24/7.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

they do


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> they do


Not really lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

actually they do, nasa tv iss, I watch it sometimes


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

Bear in mind this little conspiracy theory adds tens of thousands of engineers to the list of secret keepers. All over the world including Russia who would have loved to expose the hoax with science and proof. They had nothing but kgb bullshit propaganda. 

These silly theories require impossibly large numbers of people to stay silent forever over centuries. 

Impossible


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 20, 2018)

The only people who actually believe the Earth is flat. Are the same people who believe the Earth is only 6000 years old, and that women won't get pregnant if people have sex standing up.
Both these theories, and the flat earth theory were debunked well over 6000 years ago.....

Flat Earthers, please put that in your pipes and smoke it.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 20, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Bear in mind this little conspiracy theory adds tens of thousands of engineers to the list of secret keepers. All over the world including Russia who would have loved to expose the hoax with science and proof. They had nothing but kgb bullshit propaganda.
> 
> These silly theories require impossibly large numbers of people to stay silent forever over centuries.
> 
> Impossible


All nations agree on NOTHING exceot for ths hoax for what gain?

How.plausible is that theroy.

How.about the simple, gullible or deranged believe in a flat earth because their minds are too small to see the reality backed by science .

Way more plausible.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


>


auguste piccard was operating at ten miles up with poor equipment. he wore glasses, and was probably suffering from slight oxygen deprivation, as his "capsule" started leaking and they had to make emergency repairs.
he said it "seemed" like a flat disk with upturned edges. he never once said the world was flat, he was a scientist and educated man, and believed no such thing, and said so on more than one occasion....i'm sure he would demand the removal of that video if he was still alive.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> So there's no possible way, that those photos couldn't of been taken from Devon island using filters to change the colors?.
> I can dig it. Must b real?. I guess there are crabs and ground squirrels running around up there too. Lil methane mutations apparently.


Do you have pictures of these crabs and squirrels on mars? Also isn't your argument of the picture's being faked also applicable to said crabs and squirrels in the photos from the rover, couldn't a flat earther have photoshopped them in?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> actually they do, nasa tv iss, I watch it sometimes


Actually they don't lol. 45 min on 45 min off doesn't satisfy 24/7 live streaming.

Yea I'll post the crab squirrel pics . Hold on I gotta make them real quick


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

takes my slow ass phone 20 min to post a screenshot. Use them Google butybut


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 20, 2018)

Lol dont worry i watched it, you're looking at rocks mate, there are 2 examples, one of a squirrel and on of a crab/face hugger?, their rocks buddy, out of all the photos from the mars rover, there are 2 with rocks that look like animals


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

it's nice seeing the word "orbit"


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

If I had WiFi rn.. lol o the NASA fuckery. Be a billion videos posted. Can't even post a pic ATM. At the park.
To b continued


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> If I had WiFi rn.. lol o the NASA fuckery. Be a billion videos posted. Can't even post a pic ATM. At the park.
> To b continued



RG already posted all the grainy misinformed YouTube videos we need. 

When a person wants to see a pattern. It starts to be everywhere. 

It’s called confirmation bias. 

If you try to see reality. That will happen too.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Cra


Leighbraz said:


> Lol dont worry i watched it, you're looking at rocks mate, there are 2 examples, one of a squirrel and on of a crab/face hugger?, their rocks buddy, out of all the photos from the mars rover, there are 2 with rocks that look like animals


Devon island is littered with both apparently, looks just like Mars?, Via Rover pics, and there are pics of the Rover on Devon island?. 
Doesn't seem odd to anyone?. 
I guess I'm just a crazy bastard.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> RG already posted all the grainy misinformed YouTube videos we need.
> 
> When a person wants to see a pattern. It starts to be everywhere.
> 
> ...


congnitive dissonance.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> If you try to see reality. That will happen too.



Ha!!!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> congnitive dissonance.


You have a prolapsed brain


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm actually an atheist, I believe in evolution. And I believe the earth is a globe. 
But I also love conspiracy. 
I doubt Hillary runs a sex trafficking op in a pizza joint but damn it's good entertainment!!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Your a retarded.. u stupid head


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

Prolapsed...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

I'll crawl back under my bridge!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2018)

Wait for the demolition


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Rrog said:


> You have a prolapsed brain


U have a prolapsed anal cavity


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 20, 2018)

This hot mess is over 100 pages?

My faith in the intelligence of humanity is taking a beating!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> congnitive dissonance.



You are suffering from confirmation bias. You are basically pretending the info you want to see is what you are seeing. Whether it is or not.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> This hot mess is over 100 pages?
> 
> My faith in the intelligence of humanity is taking a beating!


I guess i finally understand how honey boo boo could actually have been a tv show that went more than 1 episode.

It is like a train wreck. You can't look away.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I'm actually an atheist, I believe in evolution. And I believe the earth is a globe.
> But I also love conspiracy.
> I doubt Hillary runs a sex trafficking op in a pizza joint but damn it's good entertainment!!



This is much more honest.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> This hot mess is over 100 pages?
> 
> My faith in the intelligence of humanity is taking a beating!


America is a failed state, what can I say!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> This is much more honest.


Hillary being a sex trafficker?. Yea prob so


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> This one has merit. There are goddamn animals, squirrel crab etc in NASA released Mars Rover pics. Shit so funny.
> Earth maybe a ball but NASA is full of bullshit..


This video is retarded.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Hillary being a sex trafficker?. Yea prob so



I think maybe the higher ups more look the other way when their political and business friends traffic.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I think maybe the higher ups more look the other way when their political and business friends traffic.


Lol


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 20, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> Do you have pictures of these crabs and squirrels on mars? Also isn't your argument of the picture's being faked also applicable to said crabs and squirrels in the photos from the rover, couldn't a flat earther have photoshopped them in?


Good question. I always assumed all the flat earthers were to stoopid to use Photoshop. Hmpf.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> This hot mess is over 100 pages?
> 
> My faith in the intelligence of humanity is taking a beating!


Yeap, it's now growing by atleast 10 pages a day currently. A lot of it is Non relevant bs like the post under this one.. nvm it's deleted.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Cra
> 
> Devon island is littered with both apparently, looks just like Mars?, Via Rover pics, and there are pics of the Rover on Devon island?.
> Doesn't seem odd to anyone?.
> I guess I'm just a crazy bastard.


If the mars rover is on Devon island why dosen't the flat earth society go and find it? Why not fly over the island and film the rover in action? Or find it on Google earth?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Hillary being a sex trafficker?. Yea prob so


Her malfeasance is far more profitable than such amateur level crap.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> If the mars rover is on Devon island why dosen't the flat earth society go and find it? Why not fly over the island and film the rover in action? Or find it on Google earth?


Cause like, the government, man


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> This hot mess is over 100 pages?
> 
> My faith in the intelligence of humanity is taking a beating!


this is a release....all the dumbasses in traffic, and the idiots at the store, all the fucknuts at the bank telling the teller the story of their dog's surgery.....all the people i can't scream at and bitch slap without serious repercussions, are here in absentia, and i can tell them exactly what i think without it leading to an asswhoopin, a hospital bed, or a jail cell...for either party involved.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Cause like, the government, man


Lol fair enough


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is a release....all the dumbasses in traffic, and the idiots at the store, all the fucknuts at the bank telling the teller the story of their dog's surgery.....all the people i can't scream at and bitch slap without serious repercussions, are here in absentia, and i can tell them exactly what i think without it leading to an asswhoopin, a hospital bed, or a jail cell...for either party involved.


Easily the most rational assertion in this entire thread!

Well said, Sir!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 20, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Cause like, the government, man


Like, that's just your opinion, man...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is a release....all the dumbasses in traffic, and the idiots at the store, all the fucknuts at the bank telling the teller the story of their dog's surgery.....all the people i can't scream at and bitch slap without serious repercussions, are here in absentia, and i can tell them exactly what i think without it leading to an asswhoopin, a hospital bed, or a jail cell...for either party involved.


 so is this!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 21, 2018)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 4184292 so is this!


Is that from thunderfudge? 4 words.... Sour larry lime pebbles!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 21, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Is that from thunderfudge? 4 words.... Sour larry lime pebbles!


No lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 21, 2018)

Spacesuit repair on the International Space Station, posted recently. Enjoy.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 21, 2018)

I saw a desert crab in that image...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)

ISS live feed


----------



## kindnug (Aug 21, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> Spacesuit repair on the International Space Station, posted recently. Enjoy.


They use some American made hoses for their vacuums though
My vacuum floats around all the time on the flat...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 21, 2018)

Valves and o-rings, all ya need


----------



## doniawon (Aug 21, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Is that from thunderfudge? 4 words.... Sour larry lime pebbles!


I just like to say, thunderfudge has some dank ass gear!!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 21, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I just like to say, thunderfudge has some dank ass gear!!


Yup. The pheno i mentioned taste like sweet tart/pixie sticks & gas.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 21, 2018)

doniawon said:


>


so is this for or against? And what type of lenses is he using? The shot doesn't look very wide


----------



## doniawon (Aug 22, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> so is this for or against? And what type of lenses is he using? The shot doesn't look very wide


Think it's either absolute proof the earth is flat?
Or possibly an airliner cruising at 40,000ft w zero distinguishable curve, cause there is zero curve at that altitude!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 22, 2018)

weather is fucking perfect again. Hope all u globetards are crushing n the garden. Time to get them beans wet.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 22, 2018)

You are myopic


----------



## doniawon (Aug 22, 2018)

You are malignant


----------



## Rrog (Aug 22, 2018)

Only on the pathologically ignorant


----------



## doniawon (Aug 22, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Only on the pathologically ignorant


Whew, good one!. Ok u win. 
U made me cry, asshole. 
Hope you feel good, ya BIG BULLY


----------



## Rrog (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 22, 2018)

It's alr


Rrog said:


>


It's alright buddy. I forgive u.

So do u even grow? Or do u just like to police cannabis forums. 






Rgog(that's my tiny penis rubbing against you soft n slowly)


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 22, 2018)

doniawon said:


> It's alr
> 
> It's alright buddy. I forgive u.
> 
> ...


Have you watched this shit? And if you have do you believe it? I thought it was a comedy piece but I think its supposed to be serious


----------



## Rrog (Aug 23, 2018)

It’s all a big joke, that’s for sue


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 23, 2018)

Rrog said:


> It’s all a big joke, that’s for sue


Rrog? I have reviewed your posting history. I notice you spend 95% of your time as a globe earth promoter and that's it. It's like you are trying to ostracize, discredit and ridicule the movement.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 24, 2018)

I don’t promote the globe. That’s like saying I promote a blue sky. 

What I promote is that you’re an idiot


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 24, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Rrog? I have reviewed your posting history. I notice you spend 95% of your time as a globe earth promoter and that's it. It's like you are trying to ostracize, discredit and ridicule the movement.


I'm thinking you are just a super dedicated troll that's in it for the lol's, even you can't believe half the shit you post


----------



## kindnug (Aug 24, 2018)

You'd be surprised what Religious people will believe.
The proof is in the book. Science is just a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 24, 2018)

kindnug said:


> You'd be surprised what Religious people will believe.
> The proof is in the book. Science is just a conspiracy theory.


It blows my mind to think about, I'm not even sure why religion is still a thing, sure I understand why they believed it centuries ago because they couldn't explain stuff but in today's society with all the scientific evidence and scientific explanations for things that are able to be demonstrated and are more common sense than " because an all powerful being in the sky that is watching and has planned out everything that everybody in the world does for a reason which is part of his plan for everything for the world wants it to be that way" it really doesn't have a place


----------



## Rrog (Aug 24, 2018)

RetiredGirl : 1+1=3 people!!!!!!!!!

Donwannabe : I love This Guy!!!!!

Bitchwanker : I think you got them now! 

The rest of us:


----------



## Rrog (Aug 26, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/nasa-releases-19-000-hours-audio-historic-apollo-11-mission-ncna903721

Oh look. 10,000 hours of fake Apollo11 tapes released


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 26, 2018)

Rrog said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/nasa-releases-19-000-hours-audio-historic-apollo-11-mission-ncna903721
> 
> Oh look. 10,000 hours of fake Apollo11 tapes released


It's all audio tape numb nuts. Any Dork can record some bullshit audio.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's all audio tape numb nuts. Any Dork can record some bullshit audio.


For 10,000 hours? That's dedication


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 26, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> For 10,000 hours? That's dedication


Are you sure it's 10,000 hours? Or do you believe everything the media tells you?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's all audio tape numb nuts. Any Dork can record some bullshit audio.


Thank you for doing your part to end the 1000's of years of indoctrination and falsehoods that we were all conditioned to believe. Although you are working against a coordinated system of billions of people and countless agencies and governments, I believe that you have achieved intellectual Nirvana and i personally look forward to your contributions to human intellectuality. Today is the turning point, you and your friends will become heroes of critical thinking, shepards to the sheep, galvanized forever in human history as those courageous men who dared to think outside of the box.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2018)

a senile fungus said:


> Thank you for doing your part to end the 1000's of years of indoctrination and falsehoods that we were all conditioned to believe. Although you are working against a coordinated system of billions of people and countless agencies and governments, I believe that you have achieved intellectual Nirvana and i personally look forward to your contributions to human intellectuality. Today is the turning point, you and your friends will become heroes of critical thinking, shepards to the sheep, galvanized forever in human history as those courageous men who dared to think outside of the box.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Are you sure it's 10,000 hours? Or do you believe everything the media tells you?


Are you sure it's not or do you just make up crazy shit and listen to fucktards who suffer from the same condition? There are expeditions to Antarctica every year, I've been on one, you should tell them to stop drilling ice cores or your magical ice wall might spring a leak and you and all the other retards will have to go down there and stick your thumb in it


----------



## Rrog (Aug 27, 2018)

Lol. He’s sooo sensitive. And I bet he has really soft hands 

What an uneducated moron


----------



## Rrog (Aug 27, 2018)

If I was trying to hide a fake moon landing, I would only go to the moon once. I wouldn’t bring rocks back. I wouldn’t bring a freaking lunar rover. I wouldn’t bring so many astronauts 

I sure wouldn’t be releasing more and more info


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 28, 2018)

Rrog said:


> If I was trying to hide a fake moon landing, I would only go to the moon once. I wouldn’t bring rocks back. I wouldn’t bring a freaking lunar rover. I wouldn’t bring so many astronauts
> 
> I sure wouldn’t be releasing more and more info


Why even go there? Why even give people the idea we can make it to space? It would have been a lot easier just to not invent rockets


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2018)

Makes zero sense. But such is delusion


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 28, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> Why even go there? Why even give people the idea we can make it to space? It would have been a lot easier just to not invent rockets


I'm pretty sure they made rockets to carry thermonuclear devices back then. Going into space was nut flexing on the other nations to say "we will eff you up with our superior rockets"


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 28, 2018)

Density, lol


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 28, 2018)

RetardedGuerilla said:


> do you believe everything the media tells you?


Apparently you do with this FE sheet. 

I know I know, gangster rap and YouTube made you do it.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 29, 2018)

These dudes are blindingly ignorant


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Aug 29, 2018)

Someone got a gold star in 3rd grade for best cut-and-paster. 

Someone also never got beyond 3rd grade


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Someone got a gold star in 3rd grade for best cut-and-paster.
> 
> Someone also never got beyond 3rd grade






 another Kubrick masterpiece!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 29, 2018)

Science is a wonderful thing. You shouldn’t fear it to the point where you abandon it just to make silly shit up


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Aug 29, 2018)

You make my point so eloquently


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 29, 2018)

I think it’s funny that all the same conspiracy theories from the 80’s are resurfacing like the music and clothes.

Even the same grainy documentary entertainment type videos from tv back then are edited and put on YouTube. 

Aren’t the conspiracy lovers any smarter than they were in the 80’s?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I think it’s funny that all the same conspiracy theories from the 80’s are resurfacing like the music and clothes.
> 
> Even the same grainy documentary entertainment type videos from tv back then are edited and put on YouTube.
> 
> Aren’t the conspiracy lovers any smarter than they were in the 80’s?


No!
Can u give a few examples?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2018)

Polybius was real goddamit. My uncle grandpa's nephew played it. 
Went crazy, jumped off the space needle.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 29, 2018)

doniawon said:


> No!
> Can u give a few examples?



The examples litter these flat earth threads. 

That’s what I’m saying. No new proof of any moon or flat earth conspiracy since I was in high school laughing about it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 29, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Polybius was real goddamit. My uncle grandpa's nephew played it.
> Went crazy, jumped off the space needle.



I go back as far as arcade game asteroids. Is that why I’m crazy?


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 29, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I go back as far as arcade game asteroids. Is that why I’m crazy?


Pong and Atari 2600 here.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 29, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Pong and Atari 2600 here.



I had those too. Hooked up to a black n white tv.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 29, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I had those too. Hooked up to a black n white tv.


I was split between 9" b/w and the 25" floor model tv with the new transistors instead of tubes.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 29, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> I'm pretty sure they made rockets to carry thermonuclear devices back then. Going into space was nut flexing on the other nations to say "we will eff you up with our superior rockets"


Yeah but why go nut flexing if you're going to have to make up a whole heap of shit to cover up your round earth conspiracy? and why wouldn't Russia or china have just faked it earlier than the us? It just seems if the moon landing was fake and all the NASA stuff is fake they could have saved a whole heap of time and money by just simply not doing it


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 29, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> Yeah but why go nut flexing if you're going to have to make up a whole heap of shit to cover up your round earth conspiracy? and why wouldn't Russia or china have just faked it earlier than the us? It just seems if the moon landing was fake and all the NASA stuff is fake they could have saved a whole heap of time and money by just simply not doing it


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 30, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/sports/despite-evidence-skeptics-try-cast-doubt-cte-football-link-n897416

People refuse to believe football hurts brains... despite the linear correlation.

Interesting parallel to these flat earth monkeys. People just flat out make shit up, create imaginary science and facts


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2018)

back when they were developing the space program, would have been the time to stop. many scientist thought the astronauts would die, and they weren't really quiet about it. there were many theories, the van allen radiation belt would kill them, cosmic rays would kill them, the dust of the moon would swallow the whole vehicle.....all the government had to do was latch on to one of those theories and they could have skipped the whole drama of faking it all


----------



## Rrog (Aug 30, 2018)

Great point ^^^^^


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> back when they were developing the space program, would have been the time to stop. many scientist thought the astronauts would die, and they weren't really quiet about it. there were many theories, the van allen radiation belt would kill them, cosmic rays would kill them, the dust of the moon would swallow the whole vehicle.....all the government had to do was latch on to one of those theories and they could have skipped the whole drama of faking it all


OR......They could just kill the astroNOTS themselves. You ever heard of Gus Grissom Globetard? He was critical and outspoken of the NASA space program. He put a lemon on a coat hanger, hung it on a module and took a photo of it. Well they burnt his ass alive during a "test" because they knew he would never go along with the moon landing fakery. LOL and they blamed it on faulty wiring. After WW2 the Pentagon confirmed that earth is a domed system via high altitude nuclear testing in the south pacific and Antarctic expeditions. The Polar Circle was mapped out 150 years ago by Navigators and explorers looking for a inward passage. One does not exist. After the confirmation of the domed system Hollywood begins bombarding the masses with outer space sci-fi movies. NASA is formed. For the love of God you have to be a retard not to see the cheap fakery of the moon missions.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> OR......They could just kill the astroNOTS themselves. You ever heard of Gus Grissom Globetard? He was critical and outspoken of the NASA space program. He put a lemon on a coat hanger, hung it on a module and took a photo of it. Well they burnt his ass alive during a "test" because they knew he would never go along with the moon landing fakery. LOL and they blamed it on faulty wiring. After WW2 the Pentagon confirmed that earth is a domed system via high altitude nuclear testing in the south pacific and Antarctic expeditions. The Polar Circle was mapped out 150 years ago by Navigators and explorers looking for a inward passage. One does not exist. After the confirmation of the domed system Hollywood begins bombarding the masses with outer space sci-fi movies. NASA is formed. For the love of God you have to be a retard not to see the cheap fakery of the moon missions.


Yeah why fake them at all though? Why go to all the trouble? People thought the earth was round before they went to the moon, why not just leave it at that?


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 30, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> Yeah why fake them at all though? Why go to all the trouble? People thought the earth was round before they went to the moon, why not just leave it at that?


I love your logic.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 30, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> I love your logic.


If only logic was more common these days


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 30, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> If only logic was more common these days


I believe it is.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 30, 2018)

Ya. Let’s kill the astronauts. That’s subtle.


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 30, 2018)

How about don't kill anyone?
Even if you hate them.


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 31, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> How about don't kill anyone?
> Even if you hate them.


I kill spider's and pinball wizards.


----------



## Tim1987 (Aug 31, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> I kill spider's and pinball wizards.


Lol.
I used to have a pet tarantula named Betsy. 

When i was a boy i used to sleep with spiders in bed. I thought they were my friends.
My parents used to find spider entrails all over me, when i saw them the next morning.

I like dogs as pets now. They are cool. A mans best friend as they say.
Makes a good hot water bottle at your feet.


I also love to grow marijuana. It is my lifes obsession.
Good to find a place with some likewise thinkers.

Oh!
Reptiles too. Love reptiles. Pet snakes lizards as a kid too.
But dogs are really cool friends. They always make me smile, when their tail waggs.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 31, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/video/-an-infinite-giant-trampoline-apollo-17-s-harrison-schmitt-remembers-what-it-is-like-to-walk-on-the-moon-1309941827873?v=railb

Better kill this guy. He thinks he went to the moon.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2018)

Informa, I lick ya boom boom down


----------



## Rrog (Aug 31, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/astronauts-use-gauze-high-tech-tape-plug-hole-iss-ncna905326

Yet more conspiracy ! Wow. 

It’s like they’re taunting us! 

Too bad telescopes are all rigged (manufactured by the masons), or we could have a look at it anytime.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 31, 2018)

Fake ass sun, fooled us & the plants..


----------



## Rrog (Aug 31, 2018)

Fuck! I feel so solar-duped! 

O solar mio


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2018)

there was an astronaut from space x, who was called up by NASA. He dropped out of the program a couple days ago. He just released alot of evidence against space x . Says it's all Mason rigged by the gews


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2018)

Jews...Masons are christians...and i'm assuming gews are Jews? they don't really seem like they would be in close contact with each other....or is it another conspiracy i'm not aware of? the judeo-christian illumi-nazi conspiracy?

his name is Rob Kulin, and he hasn't given any interviews as to why he quit yet, if he ever does. he most certainly did not say anything about masons or "gews"...he also wasn't an astronaut for space x, he was an engineer, and leader of the launch chief engineering crew, that makes sure all the safety checks are met before launch......at least you got his gender right......


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 31, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Fake ass sun, fooled us & the plants..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190468


It's not a sun, it's Samsung strips.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> It's not a sun, it's Samsung strips.


oh come on, that's obviously a 100 cri corrected cob


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 31, 2018)

The annual crash program has begun at Retired Guerilla Farms.  Seeds were planted Aug. 28th. Today as they began popping open they go into direct sunlight. When the sun sets they are moved under T-5's until sunrise. This process is repeated for 10-12 days until they are transplanted from their solo cups to the "behind the barn" garden after a 24 hour dark period. This gives them about ten days to settle in before the arrival of fall 9-22-18. Get busy Globetards.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 31, 2018)

You’re a mason


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2018)

Gews=zionist jews


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Jews...Masons are christians...and i'm assuming gews are Jews? they don't really seem like they would be in close contact with each other....or is it another conspiracy i'm not aware of? the judeo-christian illumi-nazi conspiracy?
> 
> his name is Rob Kulin, and he hasn't given any interviews as to why he quit yet, if he ever does. he most certainly did not say anything about masons or "gews"...he also wasn't an astronaut for space x, he was an engineer, and leader of the launch chief engineering crew, that makes sure all the safety checks are met before launch......at least you got his gender right......


Thought I'd try n spice it up a little.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 1, 2018)

You failed


----------



## doniawon (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Sep 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The annual crash program has begun at Retired Guerilla Farms.  Seeds were planted Aug. 28th. Today as they began popping open they go into direct sunlight. When the sun sets they are moved under T-5's until sunrise. This process is repeated for 10-12 days until they are transplanted from their solo cups to the "behind the barn" garden after a 24 hour dark period. This gives them about ten days to settle in before the arrival of fall 9-22-18. Get busy Globetards.


What's on the menu


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2018)

kennedy space center is on the coast, not on an island. launch center 39 is where nearly all of the shuttles lifted off from. it's on the coast. not on an island.
they also clear all small planes from a 10 miles circle prior to a launch.
so i have no idea what they were filming, but it wasn't a space shuttle launch.
i'm going to tell you the same thing i told relatedtomonkeys.....work harder for the troll cookies or i'm going to quit throwing them.

on second look they may be far enough away, but that looks nothing like kennedy space center. kennedy is between daytona beach and merritt island, in Titusville, you can see the city from the space center. i don't see any kind of city anywhere close to whatever that was


----------



## Rrog (Sep 1, 2018)

Any scrap of bullshit material presented to them becomes sacred and enshrined. No proof required. In fact, no proof is desired


----------



## Rrog (Sep 1, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/vast-auroras-dance-over-saturn-s-north-pole-stunning-new-ncna905501

Oh look. There’s a short in the illumination wire for Saturn. Causing a flickering. That’s old wiring from the 1600’s so what do ya want?

Fucking mason electricians


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 1, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The annual crash program has begun at Retired Guerilla Farms.  Seeds were planted Aug. 28th. Today as they began popping open they go into direct sunlight. When the sun sets they are moved under T-5's until sunrise. This process is repeated for 10-12 days until they are transplanted from their solo cups to the "behind the barn" garden after a 24 hour dark period. This gives them about ten days to settle in before the arrival of fall 9-22-18. Get busy Globetards.


Been outside since mid may.. you are in slow motion. Yeah get your 2 gr twigs outside quick.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 2, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Been outside since mid may.. you are in slow motion. Yeah get your 2 gr twigs outside quick.


LOL I get app. 2 zips a plant that I each LST by tying the top over pointing it north this exposes the entire plant to the sun. My prepared bed holds 30 plants. I routinely get 4 plus pounds so 7g's for 2 months work. But the main reason I do it is because it's a fun way to grow.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 2, 2018)

doniawon said:


> What's on the menu


CSI Humboldt: Purple Urkle X Chemdog #4, Bubblegum X Mendo Purps, Triangle Kush X Bubba Kush.
GLG: Gorilla Glue x GSC forum cut
Southern Oregon: NYC Diesel, OG Kush
Retired Guerilla Seed Company: Kentucky Skunk


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL I get app. 2 zips a plant that I each LST by tying the top over pointing it north this exposes the entire plant to the sun. My prepared bed holds 30 plants. I routinely get 4 plus pounds so 7g's for 2 months work. But the main reason I do it is because it's a fun way to grow.


Mmmm Hmmm. Sounds like more flat earth fukery to me. 

Takes you 30 plants to make 4 elbows??

1- 3x3x3 sip with 1 plant makes 3-4 elbows easy.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 2, 2018)

Our resident Mason weed farmer disinformation specialist


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 2, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Mmmm Hmmm. Sounds like more flat earth fukery to me.
> 
> Takes you 30 plants to make 4 elbows??
> 
> ...


In two months? Good Luck with that. You don't understand the magic of October and you never will.


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL I get app. 2 zips a plant that I each LST by tying the top over pointing it north this exposes the entire plant to the sun. My prepared bed holds 30 plants. I routinely get 4 plus pounds so 7g's for 2 months work. But the main reason I do it is because it's a fun way to grow.


Btw pretty sure they will start flowering day 1 they go outside this late. 12/12 is not outside..

He speaks of harvestober...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 2, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Btw pretty sure they will start flowering day 1 they go outside this late. 12/12 is not outside..


They put on size and stretch first. I start to get flower formation about the 17th-19th of Sept. The humidity level drops in Oct. with clear blue skies and they fatten and ripen way faster than a indoor crop.


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> They put on size and stretch first. I start to get flower formation about the 17th-19th of Sept. The humidity level drops in Oct. with clear blue skies and they fatten and ripen way faster than a indoor crop.


Mmmm hmmm.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 2, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Mmmm hmmm.


If you live at 37 degrees latitude or lower you should run a test for yourself.  Yankee Boy


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If you live at 37 degrees latitude or lower you should run a test for yourself.  Yankee Boy


I'm from farther down south than you. Are you using global navigation methods?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 2, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Pong and Atari 2600 here.


My favorite was the tank game.


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 2, 2018)

Yeah combat game was fun. I liked digdug, frogger and space invaders.


whitebb2727 said:


> My favorite was the tank game.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 2, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> I'm from farther down south than you. Are you using global navigation methods?


You're confused dude. These babies are still on a 24 hour light cycle man.  Sunshine and T-5's at night one inch above with a nice little breeze. One week old today. They get another week of the Retired Guerilla special invention treatments which is the 24 hour sun/t-5 combo. This puts size on my babies.  I'm also feeding worm castings shakes at every watering with a bit of maxi-crop liquid seaweed. I keep my solo cup babies set up in tiki torch holders for extra protection.  In a few days i will start a very mild foliar spraying routine with a tiny bit of fish emulsion. Transplant from 20 oz. solo cup is day 12 which is Sept 8th. That gives them 13 more days to grow before fall 9-22-18. The onset of flowering will be delayed a bit due to the 24 hour light cycle. I won't see pistils for at least 10 days and that is about when i will start LST with modified fish hooks.


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You're confused dude. These babies are still on a 24 hour light cycle man.  Sunshine and T-5's at night one inch above with a nice little breeze. One week old today. They get another week of the Retired Guerilla special invention treatments which is the 24 hour sun/t-5 combo. This puts size on my babies.  I'm also feeding worm castings shakes at every watering with a bit of maxi-crop liquid seaweed. I keep my solo cup babies set up in tiki torch holders for extra protection.  In a few days i will start a very mild foliar spraying routine with a tiny bit of fish emulsion. Transplant from 20 oz. solo cup is day 12 which is Sept 8th. That gives them 13 more days to grow before fall 9-22-18. The onset of flowering will be delayed a bit due to the 24 hour light cycle. I won't see pistils for at least 10 days and that is about when i will start LST with modified fish hooks.


First thing you said that makes sense.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 2, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Lol.
> I used to have a pet tarantula named Betsy.
> 
> When i was a boy i used to sleep with spiders in bed. I thought they were my friends.
> ...


I leave spiders be. They help keep down the other bugs I don't want.

I never did get spraying for them. They can't hurt you and kill pests you don't want


Cx2H said:


> Yeah combat game was fun. I liked digdug, frogger and space invaders.


I still have a commodore 64 with a box of floppies with to play.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 2, 2018)

Man when I lived dwn sff. Yankee. Fuckin trip. How is it that everything is a Yankee if u reside dwn sound?. Everything that doesn't fuck it's mom n say y'all that is??


----------



## doniawon (Sep 2, 2018)

No chickens, pickn out dough. 
Forget about it


----------



## Leighbraz (Sep 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL I get app. 2 zips a plant that I each LST by tying the top over pointing it north this exposes the entire plant to the sun. My prepared bed holds 30 plants. I routinely get 4 plus pounds so 7g's for 2 months work. But the main reason I do it is because it's a fun way to grow.


By north you mean towards the center yeah?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 5, 2018)

yes the magnetic center


----------



## Rrog (Sep 5, 2018)

Apparently there’s no such thing as gravity, but they use magnetism freely

Another convenient bit of science fiction they balm themselves with. 

Utter bullshit


----------



## kindnug (Sep 5, 2018)

They should climb to the top of the Ice wall, and leap off the edge of the Earth...
Do it for the rest of mankind!


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 5, 2018)

RetardedGuerilla said:


> yes the magnetic center


And how is this magnetism generated?


----------



## redivider (Sep 5, 2018)

i've actually taken to debating a few flat earthers on youtube

seems like they always forget things like:

How perspective works > anything above you that moves away parallel to the ground converges with the horizon, you always have to look 'up' at it, ever so slightly, until it becomes so tiny you can't see it. there is no way that something that moves away parallel to the ground, above you will ever sink below a horizon. it's a physical impossibility that's that's not what happens with the sun.

Planets - planetary movement doesn't make sense on a flat earth. if there is a solid starfield with little lights overhead, why do the planets move independently from the stars? why is it that when we look at planetary bodies with telescopes they appear to be round?

moon - they cannot explain why the moon pases through earth's shadow creating lunar eclipses

maps - they cannot figure out a map that works. I saw a video by one guy who genuinely tried. he started with some major cities, plotted them out as points on a blank sheet and modified a map over it. he could not make it work with the magnetic north and south still making sense. it was the most clever attempt I had seen and even that person was like: yeah this is a bunch of horseshit....


----------



## Delztronics (Sep 5, 2018)

Nothing dumber then attempting to argue with a flat earther.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 7, 2018)

doniawon said:


> No chickens, pickn out dough.
> Forget about it


It's a cultural difference. Yankees are rude and talk through their nose. Where I'm from if you don't wave as you drive by you are a dick. So you better throw ya hand up to your neighbors.


----------



## blake9999 (Sep 8, 2018)

I flip the bird at my neighbors as I pass them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's a cultural difference. Yankees are rude and talk through their nose. Where I'm from if you don't wave as you drive by you are a dick. So you better throw ya hand up to your neighbors.


what if you don't like your neighbors? what if your neighbors are one of the people causing the I.Q. of the entire planet to slowly fall, wasting time on idiotic ideas that don't even deserve to be called theories? what if you'd like to kick him in the ass every time he starts spouting his fucking idiocy? what if you don't even want your kids to go to school with his kids, because his kids have to be as stupid as he is, and they'll bring down the whole rest of the school, just being there and wasting time arguing with the teacher about shit their moron fucking father taught them was true? maybe i'd be throwing my hand up to my neighbor, and it would have a revolver in it.......


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 8, 2018)

RetardedGuerilla said:


> It's a cultural difference. Yankees are rude and talk through their nose. Where I'm from if you don't wave as you drive by you are a dick. So you better throw ya hand up to your neighbors.


Maybe that's how it is up in the hills with the Billy goats.

People next door are douches with their trailer trash mentality. The people next to them are stuck in 1960's stoners mode.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what if you don't like your neighbors? what if your neighbors are one of the people causing the I.Q. of the entire planet to slowly fall, wasting time on idiotic ideas that don't even deserve to be called theories? what if you'd like to kick him in the ass every time he starts spouting his fucking idiocy? what if you don't even want your kids to go to school with his kids, because his kids have to be as stupid as he is, and they'll bring down the whole rest of the school, just being there and wasting time arguing with the teacher about shit their moron fucking father taught them was true? maybe *i'd be throwing my hand up to my neighbor, and it would have a revolver in it*.......


I personally prefer a 1911 or better yet my AR.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## kindnug (Sep 9, 2018)

They must home-school their children, so they can brainwash them with their ignorant ideas.
Taught by YouTube conspiracy videos + foolish parents.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I personally prefer a 1911 or better yet my AR.


if it was good enough for Billy the kid, Jim Miller, John Wesley Hardin, the Earp brothers, Pat Garrett, Tom Horn, and Johnny Ringo, it'll do for me.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 10, 2018)

https://www.techtimes.com/amp/articles/234173/20180910/scientists-unveil-the-most-complete-and-accurate-map-of-antarctica-ever-made.htm

Oh look! More fake maps ! The balls these guys have.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 10, 2018)

And Slender Man sightings!! That dude’s gotta be a Mason


----------



## Tim1987 (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## gwheels (Sep 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if it was good enough for Billy the kid, Jim Miller, John Wesley Hardin, the Earp brothers, Pat Garrett, Tom Horn, and Johnny Ringo, it'll do for me.


45 long colt...a beauty...coffee can of concrete


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2018)

gwheels said:


> 45 long colt...a beauty...coffee can of concrete


I meant John Browning's patented Colt 1911 series 70 (w/ a crimsen trace).

Somebody's FUCKED!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2018)

charter arms .38 special. i can hit the bull on the draw at 20 yds., i can stay in a 5 inch circle at 50 yds.
it has never misfired or jammed, and never will.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 13, 2018)

My personal defense weapon is a Heckler & Koch MP-7 with a modified 50 round drum clip with hydra shok rounds. I prefer the superior German engineering and reliability when it comes to machine pistols and semi autos. The old fashioned revolver does offer excellent simplicity and reliability when your life is on the line. It's good protection for women and untrained folks who don't know much about firearms. If you do choose a revolver go with a hammerless 45 cal. Hammerless revolvers won't snag on clothing etc and the 45 gives you a lot of knock down power due to the high diameter of the round. Also if you use it for protection from intruders and robbers always use hydra shok so you end the threat quickly.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2018)

In Colorado, u cannot own guns and grow Canna .
Was really wanting to start hunting again when the kids get older. 
Mj has about run its course here. Damn near a worthless endeavor!. Hope to be hunting again a few years. Would be sick to drop a bear w a .38.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Rrog (Sep 13, 2018)

He wasn’t a sniper. Mr Rogers wasn’t a Green Beret, either


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 13, 2018)

Rrog said:


> He wasn’t a sniper. Mr Rogers wasn’t a Green Beret, either



Captain Kangaroo was really a ships captain. Could have been a war ship.


----------



## Tim1987 (Sep 13, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Lol


Lol.
Surprising that even the host believed the earth is flat..
I'm no shooter. But wouldn't horizon, and gravity have much more to do with where a bullet lands on a long shot?
A. If it's below the horizon we physically can't see it?
B. Gravity encourages objects to fall. So gravity would have to be taken into consideration when aiming the shot?
(the bullet eventually falls after all).

This flat earth theory can be debunked in so many different ways.

Lol. Even construction. Why even bother using a spirit level, when everything is perfectly level, so long as you dig deep enough?
How would a spirit level even work otherwise? What would even be the point in having one?

People didn't start using bowls of water to find level for nothing.....


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2018)

Need this bumper sticker


----------



## Tim1987 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Cx2H (Sep 14, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> My personal defense weapon is a Heckler & Koch MP-7 with a modified 50 round drum clip with hydra shok rounds. I prefer the superior German engineering and reliability when it comes to machine pistols and semi autos. The old fashioned revolver does offer excellent simplicity and reliability when your life is on the line. It's good protection for women and untrained folks who don't know much about firearms. If you do choose a revolver go with a hammerless 45 cal. Hammerless revolvers won't snag on clothing etc and the 45 gives you a lot of knock down power due to the high diameter of the round. Also if you use it for protection from intruders and robbers always use hydra shok so you end the threat quickly.


You're a (insert word, phrase here)!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 15, 2018)

I see things have quieted down quite a bit here. Maybe these idiots have seen the light. 

Maybe they’re just idiots and are back outside playing on the sidewalk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2018)

even the most dedicated trolls have to crawl under the bridge and sleep occasionally


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 15, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I see things have quieted down quite a bit here. Maybe these idiots have seen the light.
> 
> Maybe they’re just idiots and are back outside playing on the sidewalk



Hopscotch requires a flat sidewalk. 

So does a nice game of marbles.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 15, 2018)

I think I said Elon was a douche. 
Taking it back. Motherfuckers a genius.


----------



## Tim1987 (Sep 15, 2018)

Anyone here know if it's true Elon has stood down as CEO, and chief architect of Tesla? Since smoking a joint on the Joe Rogan podcast.
Saw the thumbnail on yahoo. But can never believe what yahoo says, ya know...

EDIT: Yeah never mind, further searches suggest the rumor holds about as much water as flat earth theory. 

Bullshit rumor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Captain Kangaroo was really a ships captain. Could have been a war ship.


https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/false-captain-kangaroo-court/
nope, capt. kangaroo was a marine, but didn't see action, signed up shortly before we dropped the bomb on hiroshima.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/false-captain-kangaroo-court/
> nope, capt. kangaroo was a marine, but didn't see action, signed up shortly before we dropped the bomb on hiroshima.



I didn’t really know. I was obviously just joking. But I should have expected the fact check. This is RIU of course.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2018)

hey, nothing to do with riu, and everything to do with protecting the captains reputation....he, mr. rogers, and mr. hooper fom sesame street are about the only figures from my youth that haven't been sullied somehow


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, nothing to do with riu, and everything to do with protecting the captains reputation....he, mr. rogers, and mr. hooper fom sesame street are about the only figures from my youth that haven't been sullied somehow



I only really liked and pined for 

*Mr. Snuffleupagus*

*Aloysius Snuffleupagus* (/ˌsnʌfəlˈʌpəɡəs/), more commonly known as *Mr. Snuffleupagus*, *Snuffleupagus* or *Snuffy* for short, is one of the characters on Sesame Street, an educational television program for young children. He is a woolly mammoth-like creature, without tusks or (visible) ears, and has a long thick pointed tail, similar in shape to that of a dinosaur (like a sauropod; in particular an Apatosaurus) or other reptile. He has long thick brown hair and a trunk, or "snuffle", that drags along the ground. He is Big Bird's best friend and has a baby sister named Alice. He also attends "Snufflegarten".

 


Of course I was in snufflegarten at the time


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2018)

Proof of round earth


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Proof of round earth
> View attachment 4199996


i'm sure the grand canyon and mount everest should be included somehow


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what if you don't like your neighbors? what if your neighbors are one of the people causing the I.Q. of the entire planet to slowly fall, wasting time on idiotic ideas that don't even deserve to be called theories? what if you'd like to kick him in the ass every time he starts spouting his fucking idiocy? what if you don't even want your kids to go to school with his kids, because his kids have to be as stupid as he is, and they'll bring down the whole rest of the school, just being there and wasting time arguing with the teacher about shit their moron fucking father taught them was true? maybe i'd be throwing my hand up to my neighbor, and it would have a revolver in it.......


If you work hard enough at it maybe you can get them censored on YouTube and kicked off of Twitter!?






Don't stop until you've completely silence their freedom of speech!


----------



## blake9999 (Sep 17, 2018)

Freedom of speech is one thing, but spreading of ignorance is another.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hungry rg? And did you really put that heavy ass drum on a reliable h&k mp7a?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> And did you really put that heavy ass drum on a reliable h&k mp7a?


Why?
Because if you can't manage to hit them once, you still have 99 more rounds from an extremely heavy/unwieldy PD firearm.

*“No possible rapidity of fire can atone for habitual carelessness of aim with the first shot.”*
--Theodore Roosevelt, The Wilderness Hunter, 1893


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2018)

I’m sensing a lull in Flat Earth News. They must be working on new videos. 

Or maybe working on hidden bible coded messages of flatness


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 19, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I’m sensing a lull in Flat Earth News. They must be working on new videos.
> 
> Or maybe working on hidden bible coded messages of flatness



I have been holding meetings with them to negotiate the cube earth movement.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2018)

I applaud your productivity


----------



## doniawon (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Here’s their newest stuff. More bullshit from their best and brightest. Presented on this forum by one of their dimmest


----------



## doniawon (Sep 21, 2018)

There is a moon shadow strain. Sounds fancy


----------



## doniawon (Sep 21, 2018)

Ten foot wall around Texas, don't tell trump


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2018)

i've just quit caring about this shit. if idiots want to believe this shit, what the fuck do i care? not worth my time to convince mental deficients of the truth, let them worry about falling off the edge, i got real shit to worry about, like trump


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 23, 2018)

uoy sdratebolg era bmud sa kcuf  Back to my lovely late planting project.


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Kul (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've just quit caring about this shit. if idiots want to believe this shit, what the fuck do i care? not worth my time to convince mental deficients of the truth, let them worry about falling off the edge, i got real shit to worry about, like trump



That will pass with a little more time too. 

Then we will only have trump YouTube videos to laugh about.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2018)

he quit being funny about 2 years ago, now he's just pissin me the fuck off


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh shit 
You mean the Earth isn't flat
Dam after all these years


----------



## doniawon (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## STIGGY (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Sep 24, 2018)

https://goo.gl/images/f1jQYb


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Why is the sunrise and sunset one minute off a half hour drive north of where I live? It's because the sun is very close to the earth globetards.   hahahaha idiotic neanderthals.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah.. That must be the reason, even though the same thing would happen on both models of earth..

Were you ever taught to include relevancy with your arguments or nah? I mean, were only talking about the most important thing in all existence why half ass it? OH nvmd, i know why.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)

doniawon said:


>


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 28, 2018)

I just happened to be reading about different religions and denominations of Christianity today, various Wiki entries on the subject, including
the ones on Pentecostalism which led me to some interesting things I didn't previously know. That sect was started late 1800's by a man named Charles Fox Parham from Kansas along with a black man, his student, William Seymour, the son of emancipated slaves. Parham was later involved in a scandal of allegations relating to him of sexual misconduct and being a homosexual which he and his followers denied and said he was framed by Wilbur Voliva, head of the Christian Catholic Church of Zion, Illinois. Voliva had complete control over the community of Zion with 6,000 followers and owned all the real estate and even dictated who married whom. Anyone from rival sects where ran out of town. He lived a lavish lifestyle off the backs of his followers and was worth $5 million by 1927 ($72 million today). This eventually alienated all his followers at the beginning of the great depression and led to his downfall.

Anyway, he was also a flat earther and it made me think of this thread.

From Wikipedia:
From 1914, Voliva gained nationwide notoriety by his vigorous advocacy of the flat earth doctrine. He offered a widely publicized $5000 challenge for anyone to disprove the flat earth theory. The church schools in Zion taught the flat earth doctrine. In 1923 Voliva became the first evangelical preacher in the world to own his own radio station, which could be heard as far away as Australia. His radio station broadcast his diatribes against round earth astronomy, and the evils of evolution. He was quoted about the sun as follows:

"_The idea of a sun millions of miles in diameter and 91,000,000 miles away is silly. The sun is only 32 miles across and not more than 3,000 miles from the earth. It stands to reason it must be so. God made the sun to light the earth, and therefore must have placed it close to the task it was designed to do. What would you think of a man who built a house in Zion and put the lamp to light it in Kenosha, Wisconsin?_"

He became increasingly focused on destroying the 'trinity of evils': modern astronomy, evolution and higher criticism, insisting on a strict interpretation of 24-hour days for creation and travelling to Dayton, Tennessee, to appear as a witness at the Scopes trial (he wasn't called). Voliva also predicted the end of the world would come in 1923, 1927, 1930, 1934 and 1935.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 28, 2018)

Think i posted that clip. Love it!
NASA is a full of shit. Too many quinkydinks
Not saying the earth is flat, just saying NASA is bs .


----------



## doniawon (Sep 28, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I just happened to be reading about different religions and denominations of Christianity today, various Wiki entries on the subject, including
> the ones on Pentecostalism which led me to some interesting things I didn't previously know. That sect was started late 1800's by a man named Charles Fox Parham from Kansas along with a black man, his student, William Seymour, the son of emancipated slaves. Parham was later involved in a scandal of allegations relating to him of sexual misconduct and being a homosexual which he and his followers denied and said he was framed by Wilbur Voliva, head of the Christian Catholic Church of Zion, Illinois. Voliva had complete control over the community of Zion with 6,000 followers and owned all the real estate and even dictated who married whom. Anyone from rival sects where ran out of town. He lived a lavish lifestyle off the backs of his followers and was worth $5 million by 1927 ($72 million today). This eventually alienated all his followers at the beginning of the great depression and led to his downfall.
> 
> Anyway, he was also a flat earther and it made me think of this thread.
> ...


He sold snake oils too. Smart feller


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 28, 2018)

Hm, that's not on the wikipedia page. Wouldn't surprise me though.
But NASA is BS? hm.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 28, 2018)

NASA is BS. Lol

Says the dumbest guy on the forum ...


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 29, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I just happened to be reading about different religions and denominations of Christianity today, various Wiki entries on the subject, including
> the ones on Pentecostalism which led me to some interesting things I didn't previously know. That sect was started late 1800's by a man named Charles Fox Parham from Kansas along with a black man, his student, William Seymour, the son of emancipated slaves. Parham was later involved in a scandal of allegations relating to him of sexual misconduct and being a homosexual which he and his followers denied and said he was framed by Wilbur Voliva, head of the Christian Catholic Church of Zion, Illinois. Voliva had complete control over the community of Zion with 6,000 followers and owned all the real estate and even dictated who married whom. Anyone from rival sects where ran out of town. He lived a lavish lifestyle off the backs of his followers and was worth $5 million by 1927 ($72 million today). This eventually alienated all his followers at the beginning of the great depression and led to his downfall.
> 
> Anyway, he was also a flat earther and it made me think of this thread.
> ...


What a coincidence!?

"_He became increasingly focused on destroying the 'trinity of evils': modern astronomy, evolution and higher criticism, insisting on a strict interpretation of 24-hour days for creation and travelling to Dayton, Tennessee, to appear as a witness at the Scopes trial (he wasn't called). Voliva also predicted the end of the world would come in 1923, 1927, 1930, 1934 and 1935._"

I'm increasingly focused on destroying things!? I insist on strict things, sometimes (not often), I've been to Dayton (Ohio) and I named my monkey "Scopes" Coincidence? I think not..! 

And I predict the world ends in 2060, same date as Sir Isaac Newton (your hero of majic gravity, you believe his gravity voo-doo but forget about his theological teachings, you didn't even know he was a theist did you Jimmy?), the coincidences are mind-boggling..!


----------



## doniawon (Sep 29, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Hm, that's not on the wikipedia page. Wouldn't surprise me though.
> But NASA is BS? hm.


Wrong feller. 
I was wrong. Never heard of Wilbur Voliva. Checked him out last night. 
Voliva map is amazing. 
Thanks for posting that!!. 
Excited to spend the am, checking out his videos, articles etc. Ahead of his time.
.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even the most dedicated trolls have to crawl under the bridge and sleep occasionally


.. you'd think so, wouldn't you! (I suspect they're also getting paid by Soros)


----------



## Rrog (Oct 3, 2018)

You guys must get laughed at pretty badly in real life.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 5, 2018)

When is Flat Earth going to be classified as a medical condition? It’s debilitating, embarrassing, you hide this from people because people see you as insane. Must be lonely being so crazy.

If insurance saw this as a bonafide illness, maybe you could get help. You could get a special ward at the nut house. They could give you a flat earth globe so you’ll calm down during your stay.

Maybe they could even give you 3-5th grade science classes again, as you skipped all those classes with friends while you sniffed spray paint behind the grade school


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 5, 2018)

i saw this thread, as well as it's equal in the force. i was gonna make my own thread, but i will post this on both instead. basically i'd like to demonstrate that while the debate of ideas is progress, committing to them is foolishness.

i consider myself an agnostic in all things if you will. only a fool says he knows anything and it's a bigger fool who agrees with him carries the flag into battle against the equally moronic opposing half. see the universe is a dichotomy in all thing. because of this morons on either side of any science or religion argument who believe they are correct are in fact the very life force of that thing they disagree with, you are not interested in dialogue anymore and thus become the opposing forces that perpetuates your oppositions very existence, thus neither side nor the issue they conceived can exist without each other. the smart lie somewhere in between. i believe the star wars quote from the lore says something about using the grey to resolve the truth or something, but i will cite a bad religion song...
Don't tell me about the answer
Cause then another one will come along soon
I don't believe you have the answer
I've got ideas, too
But if you've got enough naivety
And you've got conviction
Then the answer is perfect for you

--the only thing that is certain is change and that itself is may even be just a matter of perspective


----------



## Rrog (Oct 5, 2018)

Don’t double post - especially drivel


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 5, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Don’t double post - especially drivel


it's not my fault the ppl i am addressing have divided themselves into two threads, so head your own advice maybe  oh originator of all this drivel.
if you mean dbl post in same thread i didn't. idk why that is above your comment tbh. i have been doing other things not even on this thread till i saw you replied


----------



## Rrog (Oct 5, 2018)

It’s definitely drivel, and you posted the identical said drivel twice. 

Another driveler. Just what we needed. Science is an option, sorta guy.


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 5, 2018)

lol, you 


Rrog said:


> It’s definitely drivel, and you posted the identical said drivel twice.
> 
> Another driveler. Just what we needed. Science is an option, sorta guy.


i hope you are not surprised to find esoteric thinkers and psuedo science on a cannabis forum, if that frustrates you then you sir are a masochist being here as long as you have


----------



## Rrog (Oct 5, 2018)

More like pseudo bullshit. 

Esoteric casually implies a concept of worth. These are completely useless concepts spouted here.


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 5, 2018)

Rrog said:


> More like pseudo bullshit.
> 
> Esoteric casually implies a concept of worth. These are completely useless concepts spouted here.


actually it implies a concept of exclusion, often based on intellect or knowledge


----------



## Rrog (Oct 5, 2018)

Please, I understand English. The intellect behind the definition implies some value. These hysterical bits of whimsy are of no value, and certainly not associated with intelligence


----------



## Rrog (Oct 6, 2018)

And none of this should be in the science forum. There should be a fairy tale forum for this nonsense


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 6, 2018)

Rrog said:


> And none of this should be in the science forum. There should be a fairy tale forum for this nonsense


Lmao I love it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> *head *your own advice maybe  oh originator of all this drivel.





outliergenetix said:


> actually it implies a concept of exclusion, often based on *intellect or knowledge*


*~ Heed ~*

Intellect and knowledge require precision of thought and projection with others so that a meaningful conversation can be attained.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 8, 2018)

Perfect.


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *~ Heed ~*
> 
> Intellect and knowledge require precision of thought and projection with others so that a meaningful conversation can be attained.


oh no!!!!! the great white knight i mean north came to save the world from misspelled words


----------



## Rrog (Oct 8, 2018)

Juvenile...


----------



## Rrog (Oct 8, 2018)

https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/10/08/us/spacex-california-rocket-elon-musk/index.html?r=https://www.cnn.com/

Amazing. For a highly hidden conspiracy, they sure launch a lot of fake rockets.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 8, 2018)

https://www.sciencealert.com/voyager-2-nasa-spacecraft-about-to-enter-interstellar-space-heliopause-cosmic-rays/amp

Jeepers. These science dudes just don’t give up. What is their problem ??


----------



## Rrog (Oct 8, 2018)

https://amp.space.com/42057-hubble-space-telescope-safe-mode-gyroscope-failure.html

Now I’m getting a little warm under the collar. They’re just flaunting science in my face. Who do they think they are ???


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 8, 2018)

ahhh yes the hubble space telescope, aka the latest piece of human excrement to be left behind in the personal toilet they call space.
NASA is leaving floaters in the bowl left and right and nobody seems to care. doesn't anybody flush anymore?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 8, 2018)

https://www.ranker.com/list/moon-landing-conspiracy-debunked/jessika-gilbert

So full of bullshit, hard to read


----------



## Rrog (Oct 8, 2018)

Your posts certainly are. I just stopped reading them months ago


----------



## Rrog (Oct 8, 2018)

So how do we reconcile that Australia is part of the myth?? Hmmmmm???

That’s a biggie.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2018)

Rrog said:


> So how do we reconcile that Australia is part of the myth?? Hmmmmm???
> 
> That’s a biggie.


Since Australia is "The land Down Under" wouldn't it make sense that it's on the bottom of the disc?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 8, 2018)

Side B


----------



## doniawon (Oct 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Since Australia is "The land Down Under" wouldn't it make sense that it's on the bottom of the disc?


Yep


----------



## Rrog (Oct 8, 2018)

Ya. See, you can make shit up as you go in never never land Shitsakes

No Australia? No prob. We’ll cut and paste a continent to to the flip side. Not sure how planes manage this. But who gives a shit


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Ya. See, you can make shit up as you go in never never land Shitsakes
> 
> No Australia? No prob. We’ll cut and paste a continent to to the flip side. Not sure how planes manage this. But who gives a shit


Its a special plane!


----------



## Rrog (Oct 9, 2018)

Ah! The special plane. Well then...


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

Rrog said:


> https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/10/08/us/spacex-california-rocket-elon-musk/index.html?r=https://www.cnn.com/
> 
> Amazing. For a highly hidden conspiracy, they sure launch a lot of fake rockets.


CNN=fake news.

Elon can't get his Tesla 3 to work properly, let alone these bullshit rockets


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

Australia not existing, is right up there with the moon landings.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 9, 2018)

I thought the moon was painted on the dome.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I thought the moon was painted on the dome.


There u go thinkin'


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

Rrog said:


> https://amp.space.com/42057-hubble-space-telescope-safe-mode-gyroscope-failure.html
> 
> Now I’m getting a little warm under the collar. They’re just flaunting science in my face. Who do they think they are ???


U can't even grow a plant bill Nye!.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

Ufo's up in this beezy


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

Rrog my ww!


----------



## Rrog (Oct 9, 2018)

When you live in a fantasy world, you can indiscriminately discount entire swaths of information as fake.

Fake this, fake that. Fake NASA, fake rockets, fake news, fake everything. All to fit your pitiful little view of the universe. 

You are so very clearly mentally ill.


----------



## blake9999 (Oct 9, 2018)

*‘Catastrophic’ mental health changes tied to climate change, study says. *

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article219717980.html


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 9, 2018)

Rrog said:


> When is Flat Earth going to be classified as a medical condition? It’s debilitating, embarrassing, you hide this from people because people see you as insane. Must be lonely being so crazy.
> 
> If insurance saw this as a bonafide illness, maybe you could get help. You could get a special ward at the nut house. They could give you a flat earth globe so you’ll calm down during your stay.
> 
> Maybe they could even give you 3-5th grade science classes again, as you skipped all those classes with friends while you sniffed spray paint behind the grade school



I don't think it's an actual medical condition. It's more like a product of intellect, or in their case, lack of it.

Remember, they tell us that the average IQ is around 100, so there are many people who fall below 100. Some of those people will cling to anything once they find some small detail to be plausible. Then their theory will explode as they pick up similar things to explain why they are right. It then becomes a life-long delusion, and allows them to reject other facts of science or reality.

It's a vicious circle, one that they will never understand.

Remember too, the guy with an IQ of 85 thinks he is smart.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

rollitup said:


> I don't think it's an actual medical condition. It's more like a product of intellect, or in their case, lack of it.
> 
> Remember, they tell us that the average IQ is around 100, so there are many people who fall below 100. Some of those people will cling to anything once they find some small detail to be plausible. Then their theory will explode as they pick up similar things to explain why they are right. It then becomes a life-long delusion, and allows them to reject other facts of science or reality.
> 
> ...


In my case definitely low IQ. 
We never walked on the moon. 
Guess it takes a moron to smell that bs!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *‘Catastrophic’ mental health changes tied to climate change, study says. *
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article219717980.html


Global warming


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

Rrog said:


> When you live in a fantasy world, you can indiscriminately discount entire swaths of information as fake.
> 
> Fake this, fake that. Fake NASA, fake rockets, fake news, fake everything. All to fit your pitiful little view of the universe.
> 
> You are so very clearly mentally ill.


Crisis actors n such.
CNN=fake news, just ask our fearless potus, the balls on that orange magnificent clown!


----------



## Rrog (Oct 9, 2018)

You’re an idiot


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 9, 2018)

doniawon said:


> In my case definitely low IQ.
> We never walked on the moon.
> Guess it takes a moron to smell that bs!



When you refer to yourself as a moron, I imagine that you don't know the meaning of the word ...

and Rrog is correct.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

rollitup said:


> When you refer to yourself as a moron, I imagine that you don't know the meaning of the word ...
> 
> and Rrog is correct.


Yes he is!.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

Gonna go contemplate my existence. Was fun chatting.
I'll leave u all w some super sounds of the 70's


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 9, 2018)

rollitup said:


> I don't think it's an actual medical condition. It's more like a product of intellect, or in their case, lack of it.
> 
> Remember, they tell us that the average IQ is around 100, so there are many people who fall below 100. Some of those people will cling to anything once they find some small detail to be plausible. Then their theory will explode as they pick up similar things to explain why they are right. It then becomes a life-long delusion, and allows them to reject other facts of science or reality.
> 
> ...


You don't actually believe infra red beams curve with the surface of the ocean do you? Naval laser guided weapons systems depend on a beam that is straight and true. Supposedly the earth curves 8 inches per mile squared. This means a target will be over 400 feet below the curvature from 30 miles out. LOL!! Very silly. Naval weapons function at a very high level because laser sites and water are flat. Laser sites are popular with gun enthusiast because the accuracy is guaranteed there is no deviation. Water is used as a tool to make things perfectly level. So the oceans curve into a 360 degree ball? This is a gross violation of the basic laws of physics. Density displacement and buoyancy is what you experience on a daily basis not gravity. It's precisely my intellect that vehemently refuses to accept these preposterous globe earth lies.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> <SNIP drivel > ... It's precisely my BELOW AVERAGE intellect that vehemently refuses to accept these preposterous globe earth lies.



FIFY

Thanks for making my point!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 12, 2018)

So laser beams curve? LOL mmmmmmk


----------



## Rrog (Oct 13, 2018)

More fake science from NASA looking people in lab coats. This is obviously a mason dressed as a robot. Those clever masons


----------



## Rrog (Oct 13, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's precisely my intellect that vehemently refuses to accept these preposterous globe earth lies.


Lol!!!! I just had to reprint this. Listen to the dumbest guy on this forum. His “intellect!” OMFG

He’s a complete idiot! Jesus this is funny.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 13, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You don't actually believe infra red beams curve with the surface of the ocean do you? Naval laser guided weapons systems depend on a beam that is straight and true. Supposedly the earth curves 8 inches per mile squared. This means a target will be over 400 feet below the curvature from 30 miles out. LOL!! Very silly. Naval weapons function at a very high level because laser sites and water are flat. Laser sites are popular with gun enthusiast because the accuracy is guaranteed there is no deviation. Water is used as a tool to make things perfectly level. So the oceans curve into a 360 degree ball? This is a gross violation of the basic laws of physics. Density displacement and buoyancy is what you experience on a daily basis not gravity. It's precisely my intellect that vehemently refuses to accept these preposterous globe earth lies.


Did you sell an (this) arms system to some suspecting country with the promise no one else will ever have one capable of calculations?

Perhaps you're just shopping for a line of code, I'm not sure. 

Your density is limited by it's porosity.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 17, 2018)

https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/atlas-5-rocket-booots-1-point-8-billion-military-communications-satellite-into-space/

Look at how they keep bullshitting us. Taunting us. 

Science motherfuckers


----------



## gwheels (Oct 17, 2018)

Are the Russians making it up about going to the space station? So the failed rocket was really just business as usual?

Is there really a space station?

And the footage from the mars rover. That was....? 

It sounds a lot like Scientology.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 17, 2018)

Scientology. Very spooky peeps


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2018)

Rrog said:


> More fake science from NASA looking people in lab coats. This is obviously a mason dressed as a robot. Those clever masons


Fuck.

Humans are doomed.

We're actually stupid enough to build our very own Borg.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 24, 2018)

Don’t worry. Retread says is all fake.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 26, 2018)

This reminds me of new earth Christians who believe the earth is 5000 years old and we used to walk with dinosaurs- like Fred Fucking Flintstone 

These people are just as whacked. Abandon science so their fantasy can be maintained. Come up with some bullshit science-sounding terms and the feeble minded will follow. 

They want soooo desperately to whittle that square peg to fit their round hole fantasy 

Because that’s all this is - fantasy


----------



## gwheels (Oct 26, 2018)

Come on now this is flat earth stupid....you need a new forum for 5000 year earth  I can only keep up with one moronic idea at a time.


----------



## blake9999 (Oct 26, 2018)

I was outside this morning having a smoke, when I look up in the sky and saw the almost full moon. I began to wonder how the moon affects the tides (Hi to Low Tide), then it dawned on me. I was wrong my whole life about believing in Science. The tides must be caused by the disc we live on tilting. I wonder how far the disc actually tilts and can it be flipped over?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 26, 2018)

Tilting disc theory! I love that! Some sort of gear mechanism under the earth that the creator put there. That creator put all sorts of low tech into the earth. All so we have a clock to look at. How sweet. 

I guess the masons must hate clocks and time and shit because they’ve fooled the world since the fucking 1300’s. They musta launched some kinda major marketing campaign back in 1300. They convinced the world’s seafarers that the world was in fact round. 

And for the last 700 YEARS the masons have hijacked all technology and threatened untold millions of sea and air captains, military leaders, air flight controllers and water taxi gondola paddlers that they can’t divilge the secret, or they would kill all their family. This is every fucking nation without fail. Any technology including a compass is under their control. Billions and billions of people have been fooled by these rascals for 700 years for chrissakes. Man, they gotta be good. 

Any mason I ever met was an idiot, so not sure where they’re getting all this brainpower. Maybe there’s aliens involved.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 26, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Tilting disc theory! I love that! Some sort of gear mechanism under the earth that the creator put there. That creator put all sorts of low tech into the earth. All so we have a clock to look at. How sweet.
> 
> I guess the masons must hate clocks and time and shit because they’ve fooled the world since the fucking 1300’s. They musta launched some kinda major marketing campaign back in 1300. They convinced the world’s seafarers that the world was in fact round.
> 
> ...


Flat aliens....


----------



## Rrog (Oct 26, 2018)

OH MY GOD!!! That’s IT!!!!


----------



## gwheels (Oct 26, 2018)

Rrog said:


> OH MY GOD!!! That’s IT!!!!


They are on the other side. Reminds me of stranger things.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 26, 2018)

I’m once AGAIN chuckling- recalling Retread’s assertions of how smart he is. That his cunning razor mind was able to pierce the veil and see the truth.

jesusHchrist that’s the funniest assertion in 2018


----------



## Rrog (Oct 27, 2018)

https://spacenews.com/hubble-resumes-observations-after-gyro-repaired/

This is so cool. Too bad it’s more nasa shenanigans 

I think I can see the door flopping around


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 28, 2018)

A government press release= FAKE NEWS. You should check into collecting a monthly disability check from your beloved Uncle Sam. The mentally ill have to jump through a few hoops but you can get the financial assistance that you and your family desperately need for your care.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 28, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I’m once AGAIN chuckling- recalling Retread’s assertions of how smart he is. That his cunning razor mind was able to pierce the veil and see the truth.
> 
> jesusHchrist that’s the funniest assertion in 2018


Valedictorian of my class. Full academic scholarship to a prestigious university. I'm fluent in 7 languages ...ikaw ay isang Globetard.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 29, 2018)

Lol!!! Bullshit


----------



## Rrog (Oct 29, 2018)

Fucksakes I’m still laughing at the assertion that you feel you’re intelligent! You lie about it so heavily. 

Face it dude. You’re a moron espousing impossible fantasy.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Valedictorian of my class. Full academic scholarship to a prestigious university. I'm fluent in 7 languages ...ikaw ay isang Globetard.


Phoenix online is very prestigious


----------



## Rrog (Nov 4, 2018)

https://www.engadget.com/amp/2018/11/03/spacex-starman-roadster-past-mars/

Suck it retardedGriller


----------



## Rrog (Nov 8, 2018)

Earth in 8k video. ! 

Science Bitches!


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2018)

Talk about your square peg and round hole. 

And all this because they’re forcing a biblical angle. Gods timepiece. 

They’ve taken whack job to a whole new level. 

These people are insane.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2018)

Santa proof


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Nov 9, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Earth in 8k video. !
> 
> Science Bitches!


LMAO. Ridiculously phony OMG.. Anybody who thinks that is real ...nevermind


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2018)

You believe the earth is flat. No one’s dumber than you


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2018)

And I suppose because you’re looking to force more biblical fantasy into reality, you feel the earth is only 4,000 years old.

More conspiracy - New Earther


----------



## Rrog (Nov 20, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/nasa-s-mars-insight-lander-set-nail-biting-touchdown-red-ncna938086

New Mars Landing!!


----------



## Rrog (Nov 22, 2018)

Fairies are real!!


----------



## cheemo (Nov 22, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I spent 9 years in navy intell now I'm a contract agent for the CIA. Currently I am Involved in disinformation ops regarding flat earth.* I speak 9 languages fluently* and a expert with firearms, knives and my freakin bare hands. I have a titanium coated micro chip tracking device implanted in my wrist. I plan on retiring to my renovated Cold War era missile silo just before the big event. I will remember you all when you get flash fried by deadly gamma rays 32 months from now.





RetiredGuerilla said:


> Valedictorian of my class. Full academic scholarship to a prestigious university. *I'm fluent in 7 languages* ...ikaw ay isang Globetard.


which is it? you can't even keep your own bullshit straight.


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 22, 2018)

I like turtles .........


----------



## Rrog (Nov 23, 2018)

Turtles are shaped like the earth. Gotta love their flatness... 

Didn’t dumbass profess the flat earth was actually a galactically giant turtle’s back?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 24, 2018)

Men in Black - PROOF!!! Wow. Maybe they live in Australia


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 25, 2018)

Fresh from the retard oven.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 25, 2018)

Love it


----------



## Rrog (Nov 26, 2018)

https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/11/26/world/nasa-insight-mars-landing-today/index.html?r=https://www.cnn.com/

Oh look!!! Another fake martian landing. They must think we’re idiots


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Nov 29, 2018)

^^^ hahaha!!!


----------



## Socioman (Dec 4, 2018)

There is even more stupid thing than believing in the flat Earth. It is connected with the free VPN and TOR usage. It cannot be the same secured, trustworthy and free of charge at the same time. Why not just spend a couple bucks and get some nice, stable program like ininja.org?? No, I 'll save and then go for jail, because of the Government controlling all that sh*t!


----------



## Rrog (Dec 5, 2018)

Flat earth is bad enough


----------



## Rrog (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/12/181204090906.htm

If all of this space activity is fake, why keep posting it in our face? How many nations launch satellites? They’re all in on the gag?

Again, nothing dumber than a flat earther


----------



## Adam0303 (Dec 7, 2018)

Flat-earthers are the best proof that human stupidity has no limits and I can't help but laugh at their beliefs. They are very creative you have to give them that.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 7, 2018)

You have to give them that, yes


----------



## Rrog (Dec 11, 2018)

https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2810107-stephen-curry-says-he-doesnt-believe-man-landed-on-the-moon?utm_source=cnn.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial

Another genius says we didn’t go to the moon. I get all my science knowledge from the NBA


----------



## Rrog (Dec 15, 2018)

This was spectacular. I’m sure there’s an NBA scientist on this team


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2018)

Space does not exist. Only God's firmament dome.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2018)

As you can see stars are relatively small electrically charged objects set in the firmament dome by God almighty and not distant planets. Space men LMAO !!  What an atheist Globetard  A ROVER ON MARS ??? YEAH RIGHT  As the flat earth movement gains steam expect to see more and more phony space crap from NASA and Space.com.  NASA goes out to Death Valley California and takes pictures of the desert then tints them orange and calls it the planet Mars. LOL. It's sad and shocking how ignorant Globetards are.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 16, 2018)

There is no flat earth movement steam... fucksakes you just like the sound of it.

Space does not exist. It’s just some galactic turd with sprinkles, I guess...

Death Valley and Mars... you’re dumber than average.

Tell us again how you were valedictorian and you had a college scholarship. That’s always the icing on this shitcake


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Space does not exist. Only God's firmament dome.


What's your take on how the dinosaurs (and most living creatures) died 65 million years ago?


----------



## Rrog (Dec 16, 2018)

Yeah- tell us about man and dinosaurs walking hand in hand. Pet Dino


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 16, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Yeah- tell us about man and dinosaurs walking hand in hand. Pet Dino



Well, the guy does live close to the Creation Museum, where some of the models of dinosaurs have saddles on them ...

*because people rode them*!


----------



## Rrog (Dec 16, 2018)

Gidde-up!


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 16, 2018)

Space doesn’t exist because magic?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> What's your take on how the dinosaurs (and most living creatures) died 65 million years ago?


 Mary Schweitzer professor of paleontology at North Carolina State found red blood cells and pliable tissue in t-rex thigh bone and triceratops horn. You want me to believe these are fossils from 65 million years ago? In layman terms pliable means soft and flexible.


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 16, 2018)

I suppose Noah had dinosaurs on the ark to then.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 16, 2018)

That Dino tissue was dis-proven nearly immediately after the nonesensical release. 

Idiots continue to use it as proof. Idiots


----------



## Rrog (Dec 16, 2018)

In layman’s terms, pliable means your grip on reality


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2018)

Rrog said:


> That Dino tissue was dis-proven nearly immediately after the nonesensical release.
> 
> Idiots continue to use it as proof. Idiots


I come in here and spank you on a regular basis. All you can do is resort to lying and sling insults.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 16, 2018)

You spank only in your little mind. You are not spanking anyone in reality. Lol. 

Go ride a bronto


----------



## Rrog (Dec 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> As you can see stars are relatively small electrically charged objects set in the firmament dome by God almighty and not distant planets.


And this shitforbrain accuses me of lying...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2018)

Rrog said:


> And this shitforbrain accuses me of lying...


watch the video i provided neanderthal.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2018)

wizard cabbage said:


> I suppose Noah had dinosaurs on the ark to then.


I suppose dinosaurs were beast of burden to a race of ancient Giants too then.  You don't know the difference between too, to and two do you?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Mary Schweitzer professor of paleontology at North Carolina State found red blood cells and pliable tissue in t-rex thigh bone and triceratops horn. You want me to believe these are fossils from 65 million years ago? In layman terms pliable means soft and flexible.





Rrog said:


> In layman’s terms, pliable means your grip on reality


The Mayans mastered the clock that is the firmament dome. I highly doubt the Mayans were familiar with the Holy Bible but their incredible work does reaffirm what is written in Genesis. Obsidian fluted clovis has been associated with a Tyrannosaurus site and I doubt you know what I just said.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 17, 2018)

You make shit up out of thin air. Completely made up bullshit. Go tell Trump. He loves mindless twats like you


----------



## Rrog (Dec 17, 2018)

Firmament dome. Clearly this is what is in between reason/ logic and your brain.


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I suppose dinosaurs were beast of burden to a race of ancient Giants too then.  You don't know the difference between too, to and two do you?


Imagine improper spelling and using the wrong words on a pot forum . I’m a pot head you are the creationist flat earther on a cannabis site who is the dunce here .


----------



## Rrog (Dec 18, 2018)

He is most certainly the dunce.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2018)

This is a Putin approved thread.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 18, 2018)

https://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-5427818,00.html

Now Israel is sending things to the moon. I wonder if they realize it’s all just a big god-turd firmament With sprinkles


----------



## Rrog (Dec 21, 2018)

Anybody mow the firmament this week?? Whose turn was it? Retired Griller? Donny wannabe? Which of you dumbasses left the firmament un-mowed?


----------



## FrostyTheDruid (Dec 21, 2018)

I’m just here wondering why you are letting this doofus troll you for 118 pages. If you don’t respond to literally insane theories, they have no one to debate.


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 21, 2018)

I find it some what entertaining


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2018)

FrostyTheDruid said:


> I’m just here wondering why you are letting this doofus troll you for 118 pages. If you don’t respond to literally insane theories, they have no one to debate.


Better he spend his time here then on a high school website.

It's a public service.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 21, 2018)

He is a doofus, however.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 21, 2018)

Rrog said:


> He is a doofus, however.


No hes a genius!

Ive been working the past week with a flat earther. Hes not annoying about it though so its kind of fun. We were up on a roof talking about it. He told me he didnt believe in gravity because its just a theory.. So i told him to jump. He jumped and floated away.. Jk. He started rambling about bouyancy and shit.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 21, 2018)

srh88 said:


> No hes a genius!
> 
> Ive been working the past week with a flat earther. Hes not annoying about it though so its kind of fun. We were up on a roof talking about it. He told me he didnt believe in gravity because its just a theory.. So i told him to jump. He jumped and floated away.. Jk. He started rambling about bouyancy and shit.


No such thing as gravity...Meteors are hurled thru space with a giant sling shot and when they hit the earths dome it creates an electrical spark which causes the rock to ignite as it crashes into the earth. Oh wait... there is no such thing as space beyond our dome so...so...Ummm, never mind. Edit edit...error 420 error 420.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 21, 2018)

It’s the firmament. A big god-turd that surrounds the flat pizza that is earth. 

You are a mere topping on the cheese


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 21, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> No such thing as gravity...Meteors are hurled thru space with a giant sling shot and when they hit the earths dome it creates an electrical spark which causes the rock to ignite as it crashes into the earth. Oh wait... there is no such thing as space beyond our dome so...so...Ummm, never mind. Edit edit...error 420 error 420.


Here is the retarded  crap you bought into and now you are stuck with it. LOL !! scroll to 2:50 of the video


----------



## Rrog (Dec 21, 2018)

See, it’s a never ending stream of bullshit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 21, 2018)

It's your NASA. Was that confetti? HAHAHAHA So you think that's real? "We are on our way Houston" LMFAO !! Globetard


----------



## Rrog (Dec 21, 2018)

Geez... take your meds,dude


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 21, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Geez... take your meds,dude


You are the one who is out of touch with reality. Show this crappy special effects to today's theatre goers and they will throw sodas and popcorn at the screen and demand a refund. LMAO !!! How does the doo doo sandwich taste?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 21, 2018)

Reality is defined by science not made up rules, are you really that stumped about certain particles able to bend & refract light? The moon is bright af for a reason.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 21, 2018)

Above is the type of bullshit the more advanced sector of the Globetards comes up with to keep their phony space missions a reality. HAHAHAHA I can't decide if that's more of a Buck Rogers or Flash Gordon style old school special effects. HAHAHAHA LMFAO !!!!  At 5:06 "Watch the cable Gino, ...I am you just be calm if you can" LOL !!!! My sides are hurting. LMFAO.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 21, 2018)

srh88 said:


> No hes a genius!
> 
> Ive been working the past week with a flat earther. Hes not annoying about it though so its kind of fun. We were up on a roof talking about it. He told me he didnt believe in gravity because its just a theory.. So i told him to jump. He jumped and floated away.. Jk. He started rambling about bouyancy and shit.


Um well his body is more dense than the surrounding air. Let go of a helium balloon. The helium is less dense than the surrounding air so much so that it also overcomes the weight of the rubber used to make the balloon. Hydrogen gas is the least dense gas. Mercury most dense liquid. Liquid Hydrogen least dense liquid. Lithium least dense metal. AND twice as dense as lead introducing osmium. Science. Your welcome.


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 21, 2018)

I know someone twice a dense as lead


----------



## Rrog (Dec 27, 2018)

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c24510fe4b05c88b6fd7546

More misleading stories. How can anyone cross the Antarctic?? It’s guarded and watched. So says retread.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 2, 2019)

Happy New Year all you Flatheads!!!


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2019)

Rrog said:


> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c24510fe4b05c88b6fd7546
> 
> More misleading stories. How can anyone cross the Antarctic?? It’s guarded and watched. So says retread.


Its guarded by the Knights watch. They made a documentary about it called Game of Thrones.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 3, 2019)

Ooooohhhhhhh!


----------



## gwheels (Jan 3, 2019)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/chinese-spacecraft-makes-1st-landing-on-moon-s-far-side-1.4964279

real news....china is on the moon. They would lie because????

They would never side with the Illuminati.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 3, 2019)

Gwheels, are you being logical again?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2019)

There's almost as much debate about the Earth being flat as there is about human caused climate change.

Says a lot about how stupid America is getting these days, doesn't it?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 4, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 4259429


Lmao


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 4, 2019)

Hot off the press


----------



## Rrog (Jan 4, 2019)

Flatheads... what can be done with them?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 4, 2019)

If the earth is flat...What is on the other side?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 4, 2019)

Australia is supposed to be part of the hoax. It doesn’t really exist. It can’t with their infantile delusion


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 4, 2019)

Should I start a new thread?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m liking where this is going,,,


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 4, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> If the earth is flat...What is on the other side?


Pizza crust.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 4, 2019)

With garlic butter and parmesan .... pizza is def for dinner tonight.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 4, 2019)

[/QUOTE] Own up to it globetards. Flash Gordon or Buck Rogers old school special effects?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2019)

Nanosized cages may play a big role in reducing energy consumption in science and industry, and machine-learning research at Oregon State University aims to accelerate the deployment of these remarkable molecules.
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/12/181218144225.htm

Good thing about a flat earth is we can build a 2nd story, with a view!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 4, 2019)

Science is a motherfucker


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 4, 2019)

Lordhooha said:


> Hot off the press


This is GOLD...Giants man.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 4, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> This is GOLD...Giants man.


It’s a beauty


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 4, 2019)

This thread is about Flat Earth and mental disorders, not Moon Landings and unicorns. Please post in appropriate threads.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 4, 2019)

I love unicorns


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 4, 2019)

If some love unicorns then I love curved horizons and bodies of water. Globetards are basically mentally challenged so I guess I love them too. You would have to be real jerk to hate on people with down syndrome.


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 4, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If some love unicorns then I love curved horizons and bodies of water. Globetards are basically mentally challenged so I guess I love them too. You would have to be real jerk to hate on people with down syndrome.


26 minutes until jeopardy comes on.. 12 miles to the nearest Kmart, Kmart sux..
#Rainman


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 4, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If some love unicorns then I love curved horizons and bodies of water. Globetards are basically mentally challenged so I guess I love them too. You would have to be real jerk to hate on people with down syndrome.



Here is some heavy reading for you on why the horizon looks flat.

Plenty of reality in these links. They show clearly why you are tricked into thinking the world is flat. 



https://www.quora.com/At-what-altitude-do-you-see-the-curvature-of-the-Earth



http://thulescientific.com/Lynch Curvature 2008.pdf


Pics included with this in 1st. link


As far as visually observing the curve of your horizon with the naked eye, a good reference is: http://thulescientific.com/Lynch...

All credit here goes to David K. Lynch.

Conclusion from the paper:

*In view of the agreement between the visual observations, measurements of the photographs, and the theoretical curvatures, it seems well established that the curvature of the Earth is reasonably well understood and can be measured from photographs. The threshold elevation for detecting curvature would seem to be somewhat less than 35,000 ft *(10.6 km)* but not as low as 14,000 ft *(4.2 km)*. Photographically, curvature may be measurable as low as 20,000 ft *(6 km)*.*

So that is, roughly, a good answer. However, if you take great care to photograph the horizon right through the center of your lens with your camera very carefully leveled and at high resolution with a very high quality rectilinear lens you can actually view the slight curve of the horizon from much lower altitudes (even just a few hundred meters).

From just 200 meters elevation, on a 4000 pixel wide image at 94.4 degree field of view you should expect about 7 vertical pixels of rise out of the horizon circle (as shown in my calculator link). You can make this slight ‘bump’ more visible by compressing the width of the image to about 10% of the original width and stretching it vertically by a factor of 2–4x.


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 4, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is some heavy reading for you on why the horizon looks flat.
> 
> Plenty of reality in these links. They show clearly why you are tricked into thinking the world is flat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renfro (Jan 4, 2019)

Eratosthenes determined the circumference of Earth back in 240 BC. So yeah flat earthers are retarded.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 4, 2019)

Cx2H said:


>



I thought i was beating a live one.


----------



## cheemo (Jan 4, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> There's almost as much debate about the Earth being flat as there is about human caused climate change.
> 
> Says a lot about how stupid America is getting these days, doesn't it?


science has determined that currently the earth is at the tail end of it's 5th known "ice age". wonder what caused the melting of the first 4 long before there were humans, hydrocarbons, and SUVs...


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 4, 2019)

That is expanding and full of galaxies, stars and planets?

The universe would be shaped like a soccer ball..


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 4, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> If some love unicorns then I love curved horizons and bodies of water. *Globetards are basically mentally challenged* so I guess I love them too. You would have to be real jerk to hate on people with down syndrome.


 Basically 99.9% of the human population, who'da thought..

The dudes who made your PC, Cars, stove, grow lights,water heater,plumbing ect all deserve a slap for following fake science i guess.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2019)

cheemo said:


> science has determined that currently the earth is at the tail end of it's 5th known "ice age". wonder what caused the melting of the first 4 long before there were humans, hydrocarbons, and SUVs...


Lol

This country needs people like you... to buy beachfront property.


----------



## cheemo (Jan 4, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Lol
> 
> This country needs people like you... to buy beachfront property.


that's what I thought.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 5, 2019)

Beating a dead ass...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2019)

China's recent mission to the far side of the Moon uses a spacecraft in an interesting orbit to relay signals back to Earth from the lander. It does not orbit Earth directly, nor does it orbit the moon. Instead, it orbits a point in space beyond the moon formed by the gravitational pull of both, the L2 Lagrange point.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> China's recent mission to the far side of the Moon uses a spacecraft in an interesting orbit to relay signals back to Earth from the lander. It does not orbit Earth directly, nor does it orbit the moon. Instead, it orbits a point in space beyond the moon formed by the gravitational pull of both, the L2 Lagrange point.



Cmon’ now. How can you orbit a flat earth with a frisbee circling it. 

Too many sharp edges to look out for. 

Cmon’ now.


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2019)

This is how you deal with them.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 5, 2019)

It’s amazing how stupid people can be. This thread has really pointed that out. The commonly deluded and similarly afflicted can find common ground online. Find silly videos posted by others. That just cements the affliction. Facts and science be damned - it’s all about protecting the delusion now.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> China's recent mission to the far side of the Moon uses a spacecraft in an interesting orbit to relay signals back to Earth from the lander. It does not orbit Earth directly, nor does it orbit the moon. Instead, it orbits a point in space beyond the moon formed by the gravitational pull of both, the L2 Lagrange point.


and let me tell you this. China is about to get it because the force senses this and they are pissed off about it. The storm troopers have been assembled and they are about to drop the hammer on China. The Chinese didn't get permission to mess with the gravitational pull in that sector. Darth Vader will annihilate the Chinese craft and make an example of them so everyone on earth better recognize.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 5, 2019)

Rrog said:


> It’s amazing how stupid people can be. This thread has really pointed that out. The commonly deluded and similarly afflicted can find common ground online. Find silly videos posted by others. That just cements the affliction. Facts and science be damned - it’s all about protecting the delusion now.


1. Science. Crepuscular sun rays. The rays are at an angle because the sun is close not 93,000,000 miles away.
2. Physics. Bodies of water do not curve and water can only flow down a gradient.
3. Math. Plane trigonometry is used for oceanic navigation.
4. Video. Time lapse video shows all the stars rotating around Polaris which is affixed above the magnetic North Pole.
5. History. The work of the Mayans and their mastering of the dome/clock also reaffirms what is written in Genesis.
6. Archeology. Ancient stone structures which served as clocks aligned with the cosmos that have remained unchanged. Where's the cosmic chaos?
7. Geography. Flights from Hong Kong to L.A. making emergency landings in Alaska only makes sense on a flat earth map.

Who is protecting the delusion?

FLAT EARTH


----------



## Rrog (Jan 5, 2019)

You’re an idiot.

Bullshit flows from you likenits your career. Now you’ve numbered your bullshit

Thump your bible elsewhere


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 5, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 1. Science. Crepuscular sun rays. The rays are at an angle because the sun is close not 93,000,000 miles away.
> 2. Physics. Bodies of water do not curve and water can only flow down a gradient.
> 3. Math. Plane trigonometry is used for oceanic navigation.
> 4. Video. Time lapse video shows all the stars rotating around Polaris which is affixed above the magnetic North Pole.
> ...



Who is protecting the delusion. You.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 5, 2019)

Rrog said:


> You’re an idiot.
> 
> Bullshit flows from you likenits your career. Now you’ve numbered your bullshit
> 
> Thump your bible elsewhere


 3rd grade insults vs. my immaculate presentation. You lose Globetard.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Rrog (Jan 6, 2019)

Mental illness is such a bitch. Look what it does to an average person with a lower IQ


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 6, 2019)

His mental illness is just a disguise.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2019)

Rrog said:


> It’s amazing how stupid people can be. This thread has really pointed that out. The commonly deluded and similarly afflicted can find common ground online. Find silly videos posted by others. That just cements the affliction. Facts and science be damned - it’s all about protecting the delusion now.


I think you just described American politics.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> and let me tell you this. China is about to get it because the force senses this and they are pissed off about it. The storm troopers have been assembled and they are about to drop the hammer on China. The Chinese didn't get permission to mess with the gravitational pull in that sector. Darth Vader will annihilate the Chinese craft and make an example of them so everyone on earth better recognize.


Your mom is taking care of Darth Vader's light saber right now. The Chinese bribed her with a lifetime supply of ramen noodles.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 7. Geography. Flights from Hong Kong to L.A. making emergency landings in Alaska only makes sense on a flat earth map.


Hey genius, ever played with string on a globe?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> His mental illness is just a disguise.


True. He's actually extremely well qualified to be in Trump's cabinet.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 6, 2019)

He’s a garden variety mentally disabled person with a god fixation.

New earth, flat earth bible thumper is all. All of these losers twist facts to suit their bullshit.

Then they post and re-post the same meaningless impossible drivel over and over. And then cheer and jeer like little children.

Nothing new. Nothing interesting. Nothing real.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rrog said:


> He’s a garden variety mentally disabled person with a god fixation.
> 
> New earth, flat earth bible thumper is all. All of these losers twist facts to suit their bullshit.
> 
> ...



Believe me, he thinks he's normal. He's just a typical hillbilly of Appalachia.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 6, 2019)

Childish insults.. ho hum.  It's just makes it abundantly clear that my intelligence is far superior to you neanderthals. Talk about delusional? You think science fiction and old school special effects are REAL. Watch the video below. HAHAHAHAHA  GLOBETARDS !!! LMAO !!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 6, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
 Takeoff at 2:50 LMAO !! "We are on our way Houston" !!! Eat that turd sandwich boys. "We here at Crayola and NASA would like to thank Miss Crabtree's 3rd grade class of Lakeside Elementary in Dubuque Iowa for their special effects".


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have been in earths orbit. The earth looked pretty round to me while I was floating in space.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 6, 2019)

Yet, there is still no pic or proof of what is on the other side of this so called flat earth.. Maybe no cameras are allowed there? No google images of the other side. Maybe we are already on the other side and the other side is better but the other side is keeping it a complete secret.??


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 6, 2019)

Because there is no gravity would you fall off of the other side? RG did you break on thru to the other side?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 6, 2019)

Antarctica is not a continent but a belt of ice that contains the oceans. What's beyond? IDK. Google earth Antarctica and see what you come up with. Cartoons.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 6, 2019)

I've been on the other side. It's a picture of the Mona Lisa with no clothes on.


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rrog said:


> That Dino tissue was dis-proven nearly immediately after the nonesensical release.
> 
> Idiots continue to use it as proof. Idiots


But...but...but...The Flintstones!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 7, 2019)

He’s full of bullshit


----------



## Galwaith (Jan 7, 2019)

No there are things worse than flat earthers.... like, a Flat Earther who believes in citizen sovreignty.... IE: the US Constitution does not apply to them nor do US Laws.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 7, 2019)

I love new earth. Only a few thousand years old and we rode Dino


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 7, 2019)

Rrog said:


> I love new earth. Only a few thousand years old and we rode Dino


Yabba-dabba-doooo!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 7, 2019)

^^^^ HHAHAHA!!!! ^^^^


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2019)

I just saw a bumper sticker for a 'creation and natural history museum' in Santee, California.

When people will believe stupid shit like that they'll believe anything.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 24, 2019)

LOL you believe in outer space and moon landings. Some people believe in everything.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 24, 2019)

Most people believe you’re particularly insane, but what are ya gonna do


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2019)

yeah he's a few french fries short of a happy meal....


----------



## Rrog (Jan 24, 2019)

If he wasn’t such an obnoxious poop, it would be funnier.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2019)

Denial is a tough thing. Look at the protesters outside of the new Michael Jackson movie. Some people refuse to believe he ever did anything wrong.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2019)

You can read the affidavit. Public record. He did it.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2019)

...speaking of myopic denial


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2019)

So a affidavit is proof of guilt?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2019)

Myopia


----------



## Rrog (Feb 21, 2019)

https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/watch-space-harpoon-spear-piece-orbiting-debris-ncna973656


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 21, 2019)

Awww man the mod deleted a whole thread. Speaking truth to power hits a nerve and pisses people off. Here's to your bullshit science protected by censorship.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 21, 2019)

Don’t be so dumb


----------



## doniawon (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## doniawon (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## doniawon (Feb 21, 2019)

Cognitive dissonance!


----------



## Rrog (Feb 22, 2019)

Cognitive implies a brain. You still need one


----------



## doniawon (Feb 22, 2019)

This guy has several high altitude balloon videos . Not a curve anywhere .


----------



## Rrog (Feb 23, 2019)

Donny’s gonna cut and paste his little heart out, folks. Poor little bastard


----------



## gwheels (Feb 23, 2019)

It is always a high altitude balloon by some whack job. What about the astronauts? They are complicit in this fabricated tale?

All of them I mean....the conspiracy is so great it makes minds look small and flat


----------



## Rrog (Feb 23, 2019)

Everyone has to be complicit. All engineers, sailors, pilots, GPS programmers. All government agencies in all nations. For the last 700 years. Everyone has to be in on the scam. That’s billions of people over 700 all in on the scam 

And for what purpose?? Hold on... wait for it...

To deny god. Yep, all of this just to give god the finger.

This is all beyond stupid, but there will always be dumbasses.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 23, 2019)

Well if you believe in a divine creator of all things why do you limit Him to a single flat plane? That is nonsensical.

My sister is a minister. The idea lacks belief in the supreme omnipotence of God so why would it be perpetuated? weird ass shit i tell ya.


----------



## doniawon (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## doniawon (Feb 24, 2019)

From an astronaut^^


----------



## doniawon (Feb 24, 2019)

gwheels said:


> It is always a high altitude balloon by some whack job. What about the astronauts? They are complicit in this fabricated tale?
> 
> All of them I mean....the conspiracy is so great it makes minds look small and flat


Whack job?, independent researchers?
There seem to b several now. More everyday. Tons of balloon proofs


----------



## justugh (Feb 24, 2019)

to prove or disprove this was done long long long long ago 

a ship sails away from shore .....a flat earth u are able to see the ship always with a high power lens ...a curved earth the ship disappears from sight after about 12 to 15 miles (but to see it again u move up 10 feet adding 1 mile to your sight line before it goes over the curve) every 10 feet above sealvl u are gives 1 miles extra sightline over the ocean 

anyone that saids it is flat try the experiment .....results always the same


----------



## Rrog (Feb 24, 2019)

Just idiots talking. Nothing more


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 25, 2019)

Scientifically speaking, what is the correlation/percentage between flat earthers and trump supporters?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 25, 2019)

Hmmmm.... both believe in fairy tales


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 25, 2019)

gwheels said:


> It is always a high altitude balloon by some whack job. What about the astronauts? They are complicit in this fabricated tale?
> 
> All of them I mean....the conspiracy is so great it makes minds look small and flat



Nasa gave them mind altering drugs. Everybody knows Astronauts are the biggest space shots. C'mon!


----------



## Rrog (Mar 2, 2019)

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c7a3b42e4b0e1f77651b776

Yeah baby! Launch that shit


----------



## ciceroleather (Mar 3, 2019)

Polaris the North Star never moves the stars in the dome rotate around it. Sailors used it for centuries for navigation.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 3, 2019)

No. That’s not correct. There is no dome


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rrog said:


> No. That’s not correct. There is no dome


You have to admit though, his comment was so idiotic that it's hilarious.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 3, 2019)

Ok ok. I’ll give him that


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 7, 2019)

rollitup said:


> You have to admit though, his comment was so idiotic that it's hilarious.


That Gentleman posted/stated a FACT which has been proven REPEATEDLY by time lapse video. It was rude of you to insult him without cause. I would expect better treatment coming from someone who is a staff member and forum administrator. Flat earth pisses people off because the piles of evidence proves a globe earth is impossible and the globe believers are faced with how preposterous of a lie they are living. A huge rotating ball of water? LOL


----------



## Rrog (Mar 7, 2019)

There is no pile of evidence. Not even a short stack. Nada. This is where you’re always deluded 

If you bring up silly nonesense, you get what you get.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 7, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> That Gentleman posted/stated a FACT which has been proven REPEATEDLY by time lapse video. It was rude of you to insult him without cause. I would expect better treatment coming from someone who is a staff member and forum administrator. Flat earth pisses people off because the piles of evidence proves a globe earth is impossible and the globe believers are faced with how preposterous of a lie they are living. A huge rotating ball of water? LOL


No, flat earth confuses the fuck out of people because (e.g) polaris being real, then its fake and boom, real again when needed.

Nobody here is going to be dumbfounded of why objects of a fixed speed appear to move slower by distance, if we were, most of us would have already crashed our cars.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 8, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> That Gentleman posted/stated a FACT which has been proven REPEATEDLY by time lapse video. It was rude of you to insult him without cause. I would expect better treatment coming from someone who is a staff member and forum administrator. Flat earth pisses people off because the piles of evidence proves a globe earth is impossible and the globe believers are faced with how preposterous of a lie they are living. A huge rotating ball of water? LOL



Aren't you precious!? 

So your inane conspiracy theory includes FACTS, huh?

I have a degree in Computer Science, and my Minor is in Astro/Physics. I KNOW why the stars appear to move in our sky, and why the North Star does not. Evidently you don't. That is also HILARIOUS! 

It does not matter that I am a Staff Member here, I can chime in to these forums just the same as you can. It is ABSOLUTELY hilarious that you spout crap like educated people are pissed off by your theory! That's makes you the victim, and you can relish in your vulnerability. Maybe you should put your pillow over your head, so no educated people can see you.

LOL


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2019)

What a great post


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 8, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Aren't you precious!?
> 
> So your inane conspiracy theory includes FACTS, huh?
> 
> ...


Astro physics LOL I'm so sure. Polaris set atop of the magnetic north pole. Oceanic navigators have used it for millenia s an aid in determining direction. Does math lie? Plane trigonometry (not spherical trigonometry) was also used for navigation because the oceans are flat. Is that why periscopes are such an important tool to the Navy because the oceans are flat? Science? Long range infrared photography shows a extended flat level plane. Great rivers flow down a gradient for 1,000's of miles with no account for curvature. You say you are a man of science but you offer none only insults and CGI pics supposedly taken from outer space. Please use your "science" and enlighten, educate and refute my claims.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 8, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> ... Please use your "science" and enlighten, educate and refute my claims.



Well, since you said please ...

Science says your brain has morphed into a black hole.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> No, flat earth confuses the fuck out of people because (e.g) polaris being real, then its fake and boom, real again when needed.
> 
> Nobody here is going to be dumbfounded of why objects of a fixed speed appear to move slower by distance, if we were, most of us would have already crashed our cars.


I'm dumbfounded by the fact nobody put any vents in the dome.
Perhaps if we find the schematics for the lighted dome we could build a better "US dept. of Bullshit". Let alone cheap conductors.

The repetition of gravity being applied to his "Dome" and the connection made when gravity meets mass as a child has had an "impact" on him.
Sadly it seems his world was dropped on one of it's corners.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Mar 9, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Well, since you said please ...
> 
> Science says your brain has morphed into a black hole.


Black holes are completely theoretical(like the rest of so called cosmological science today), no one has ever seen one or proven them to exist. Just like a spinning ball earth. It was a long read with almost 200 pages. As the op said you did a great job of insulting someone, but as far as refuet his claims... you didn’t , and can’t for that matter because your using the same crap explanations to prove a globe that flat earthers say are not true. So do you know about tor pressure? Are you aware that in order to have a vacuum as high pressure as space, next to our atmosphere you would need a solid barrier. A gravitational explanation to this problem is a complete failure and a lot of real scientist know this. Space is a vacuum and earth is not and has atmosphere... can you tell me what keeps our air in? Don’t you dare say gravity either.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2019)

Where’sthecurve said:


> Black holes are completely theoretical(like the rest of so called cosmological science today), no one has ever seen one or proven them to exist. Just like a spinning ball earth. It was a long read with almost 200 pages. As the op said you did a great job of insulting someone, but as far as refuet his claims... you didn’t , and can’t for that matter because your using the same crap explanations to prove a globe that flat earthers say are not true. So do you know about tor pressure? Are you aware that in order to have a vacuum as high pressure as space, next to our atmosphere you would need a solid barrier. A gravitational explanation to this problem is a complete failure and a lot of real scientist know this. Space is a vacuum and earth is not and has atmosphere... can you tell me what keeps our air in? Don’t you dare say gravity either.


It must be you sucking if it's not the weight of whatever you may be looking at.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Mar 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> It must be you sucking if it's not the weight of whatever you may be looking at.


Lol you belong in Hollywood with all those other funny people. Do you know what holds our atmosphere to our earth? Seriously?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2019)

Where’sthecurve said:


> Lol you belong in Hollywood with all those other funny people. Do you know what holds our atmosphere to our earth? Seriously?


A combination of different acting Atoms. 

Why would this be more interesting then Putin being in the WH?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 9, 2019)

Where’sthecurve said:


> Black holes are completely theoretical(like the rest of so called cosmological science today), no one has ever seen one or proven them to exist. Just like a spinning ball earth. It was a long read with almost 200 pages. As the op said you did a great job of insulting someone, but as far as refuet his claims... you didn’t , and can’t for that matter because your using the same crap explanations to prove a globe that flat earthers say are not true. So do you know about tor pressure? Are you aware that in order to have a vacuum as high pressure as space, next to our atmosphere you would need a solid barrier. A gravitational explanation to this problem is a complete failure and a lot of real scientist know this. Space is a vacuum and earth is not and has atmosphere... can you tell me what keeps our air in? Don’t you dare say gravity either.



Oh, I wouldn't say gravity, because that would confuse you. 

It's because the flat disc is spinning COUNTER-clockwise ...

so time goes backward.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2019)

I see we have a new member sock puppet. How fun. Sounds an awful lot like retardedGriller to me


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2019)

I love how he says “ the high pressure of a vacuum”. Nothing says “I have no idea what the fuck I’m talking about” than that. 

Completely ignorant non-science drivel. Meaningless on all levels.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 9, 2019)

Rrog said:


> I love how he says “ the high pressure of a vacuum”. Nothing says “I have no idea what the fuck I’m talking about” than that.
> 
> Completely ignorant non-science drivel. Meaningless on all levels.



Maybe he wonders why the vacuum of space is not sucking up all of our atmosphere. 

He should just check with Hoover.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 9, 2019)

Rrog said:


> I see we have a new member sock puppet. How fun. Sounds an awful lot like retardedGriller to me


Nope. The flat earth is gaining steam at a maniacal pace. Besides my secret membership is Furburger you will see me around soon under this alias.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2019)

The only thing maniacal is you. 

You spout bullshit like a whale


----------



## Rrog (Mar 11, 2019)

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/03/11/world/nasa-apollo-untouched-moon-samples/index.html?r=https://www.cnn.com/

Moon rock study!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 15, 2019)

Moon Landings, Watergate, JFK Assassination, Iran Contra, Flat Earth scandal after scandal these conspiracies are as American as apple pie. Vast conspiracies happen because the government won't convict itself or allowed itself to be embarrassed. Clay Shaw aka Clay Bertrand was a former Colonel/CIA and director of the international trade mart out of New Orleans. He was brought to trial by New Orleans District Attorney Jim Garrison for the murder of Kennedy. Garrison arrested David Ferrie an expert pilot who spoke five languages two days after the assassination and turned him over to the FBI. He was bewildered when the FBI released him hours later claiming no evidence was found. Garrison reopened the case after reading what a farce and snow job the Warren Report was three years later. Of course the media attempted to make him look like a unhinged man with a agenda. Eventually as the whole world watched Shaw was found innocent. The members of the Warren Commission all went on to have very successful political careers FWIW. Again the establishment will never convict itself. This is how vast cover ups and conspiracies are cultivated even if witnesses have to be murdered to accomplish it. Gus Grissom hung a lemon on the module and took a picture of it so the CIA burned him alive in a "electrical fire" during a test run. They feared he would talk and open the lid on the whole farce that was the Apollo program. Besides everyone knows CNN is fake news even the President said so.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 16, 2019)

You are so full of bullshit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 16, 2019)

It's public record but I wouldn't expect someone as uneducated as you to be cognizant of it. Nice vocabulary neanderthal.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 17, 2019)

Too bad you’re never factual


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 17, 2019)

Factual? Like Arlen Spector's magic bullet theory? A 6.5 x 52 millimeter Mannlicher Carcano round that smashes through two bones and shows up in pristine condition on Governor Connally's stretcher? My god son you do believe in fairy tales don't you?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 17, 2019)

Why can’t you ever present facts? Why must you always present bullshit with such grandiose bravado?

The dumbest guy here calling everyone else dumb. No wonder no one likes you or your posts


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 17, 2019)

It's factual history. Get off your lazy tail and research it for yourself ya dorito eating, mouth breathing Globetard. Everything I put down in this thread can be backed up with independent research. You continuously call recorded history bullshit only because you're not familiar with it. OR MAYBE you just lack the mental capacity.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's factual history. Get off your lazy tail and research it for yourself ya dorito eating, mouth breathing Globetard. Everything I put down in this thread can be backed up with independent research. You continuously call recorded history bullshit only because you're not familiar with it. OR MAYBE you just lack the mental capacity.


Post the facts then


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 17, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Post the facts then


Ha! I had to laugh at that one! He won't understand because you didn't put FACTS in all caps.

You have to admit, that pillbilly is hilarious!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Ha! I had to laugh at that one! He won't understand because you didn't put FACTS in all caps.
> 
> You have to admit, that pillbilly is hilarious!


I gotta hand it to the dude or chick who made the first troll video about the earth being flat


----------



## Rrog (Mar 18, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=pwKztOAd_BU


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Rrog (Apr 6, 2019)

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/04/06/opinions/einstein-theory-tested-super-high-gravity-lincoln/index.html?r=https://www.cnn.com/

Science, my flat bitches


----------



## Rrog (Apr 6, 2019)

As I said. Science. Don’t expect you to understand


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 7, 2019)

You mean Pseudoscience? Yeah it makes no sense at all. I will never understand it. Why? It's impossible for rivers to flow uphill. It's impossible for bodies of water to curve into a spinning ball. Reproduce that in a lab. I rest my case. You lose Globetard.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 7, 2019)

You’re a sad case. It’s like having a handicap.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 7, 2019)

You can't grasp the simple behavior of water.  LOL !!!!

1. Water can only flow DOWN a gradient.
2. Water seeks out the lowest point not the highest.
3. Horizon is the root word for horizontal.
4. Sea level. Not sea curve.
5. The oceans are flat not curved.

You are arrogant as you go about flaunting your own stupidity. Nice combination there Rrog.

GLOBETARD.


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 7, 2019)

if its flat, like a sheet of paper, is there a top and bottom earth? 
#2earthz


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Apr 7, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You can't grasp the simple behavior of water.  LOL !!!!
> 
> 1. Water can only flow DOWN a gradient.
> 2. Water seeks out the lowest point not the highest.
> ...


How do rivers flow on a flat earth?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 7, 2019)

ChiefRunningPhist said:


> How do rivers flow on a flat earth?


Wind ....LOL
I had a flat earther telll me we all asleep and only the Witches and Illuminati are awake and understand it .
Also all planets are flat too ..

WAY OUT THERE


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 7, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> if its flat, like a sheet of paper, is there a top and bottom earth?
> #2earthz


Ya man Down under .u get to the edge and grapple around to the other side and put on magnetic boots as not to fall off the bottom


----------



## f series (Apr 7, 2019)

ChiefRunningPhist said:


> How do rivers flow on a flat earth?


Surely hills and valleys are apart of his theory


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Apr 7, 2019)

IVE BEEN GETTING UNMARKED CARS FOLLOWING ME, BEEN GETTING STRANGE PHONE CALLS, THEY ARE COMING FOR ME!!! I FOUND OUT THE TRUTH AND THE ILLUMINATI ARE TRYING TO SILENCE ME!! THIS IS MY LAST RESORT PLEASE TSKE SCREENSHOT SO THAT IF IT GETS DELETED YOU STILL HAVE THE INFO!!!!!






LOOK AT THE CIRCLE!! As the circle gets bigger, the angle looks FLAT-er!! ITS GETTING FLATTER!!

Imagine how long flat earth is... THINK ABOUT IT!!.. SUPER TONS of MILES AND MILES in every direction, SUPER BIG and LONG!! Flat earth is SUPER LONG!!!

THE FUCKING ILLUMINATI AND HILLARY CLINTIN HAS BEEN TRYING TO SLOWLY TIE THE ENDS TOGETHER!!! HILLARY SAID IT IN HER SPEECHES!!! DONT BUY INTO THIS SHIT!! THEY ARE DOING IT NOW AS WE SPEAK!!! THE STUPID PEOPLE CANT TELL THE DIFFERENCE BECAUSE THE FLAT EARTH IS SO LONG THAT IT STILL LOOKS FLAT BUT HILLARY AND THE LAMBORGHINI ARE SLOWLY TIEING THE EATHS ENDS TOGETHER AND NOBODY NOTICES CAUSE THEY STILL THINK ITS FLAT!!!!!!!!!

STAY WOKE PEOPLE JUST BECAUSE IT STILL LOOKS FLAT DOESNT MEAN THEIR NOT TRYING TO TIE THE ENDS TOGETHER ITS ALL PART OF THEIR PLAN TO SELL VIRGIN SEX SLAVES!!!

*IT ONLY LOOKS FLAT BUT THEY ARE DOING IT!!! LOOK AT THE PIC FOR CHRISTS SAKE!!!! GIVE ME A LIKE IF YOU THINK WE SHOULD IMPEACH HILLARY!!!!*


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 7, 2019)

We need pictures of the edge .

So A flat earther need to use a compass and walk STRAIGHT to the edge take pic ...video of them on edge ....send co-ordinates then jump bet we find ya dead body and cell phone ON LAND .


----------



## Rrog (Apr 8, 2019)

RetiredGriller is insane so don’t get too worked up trying to convince him of anything. He’s afflicted to the point where it’s a life-limiting handicap. 

Like the religious nut jobs who say the world is ending - you can’t talk them off the ledge so let them go and ignore them 

Griller is like that. He lacks common sense and believes anything presented on YouTube. Facts and science become something you rationalize away and dismiss. 

It’s interesting but sad


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 8, 2019)

Rrog said:


> It’s interesting but sad



Wonder if he seen that ^^^ on Utube if he believe it ...lol


----------



## Rrog (Apr 8, 2019)

You’ll notice that the word “gravity” will send him into a fit. He doesn’t believe in gravity, since it disrupts his whole story. 

He’ll taunt you that rivers can’t flow uphill (gravity doesn’t allow that) but then tell you there is no gravity, so he talks out both sides of his ass. It’s meaningless drivel


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 8, 2019)

Rrog said:


> You’ll notice that the word “gravity” will send him into a fit. He doesn’t believe in gravity, since it disrupts his whole story.
> 
> He’ll taunt you that rivers can’t flow uphill (gravity doesn’t allow that) but then tell you there is no gravity, so he talks out both sides of his ass. It’s meaningless drivel


yeah I know the kind ...I just met one and wow ....my buzz got disrupted like gravity on their theory ...but that couldn't happen because to them I NEVER GOT BUZZED but im too stoned to get them ...lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2019)

still wasting time on idiots and trolls?.....the ones that don't get it never will, and the trolls are just bad, and can't come up with anything new....


----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2019)

Rrog said:


> RetiredGriller is insane so don’t get too worked up trying to convince him of anything. He’s afflicted to the point where it’s a life-limiting handicap.
> 
> Like the religious nut jobs who say the world is ending - you can’t talk them off the ledge so let them go and ignore them
> 
> ...


Water cant flow uphill!!! 

But where does the water keep coming from then? Surely itd all eventually run off the edge of the word.. Leaving all the oceans and rivers dry


----------



## Rrog (Apr 8, 2019)

Details, details


----------



## Rrog (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 11, 2019)

ChiefRunningPhist said:


> How do rivers flow on a flat earth?


um only downhill. Do you know what gradient means? Th earth is a flat extended plain with mountains, oceans, desert's etc.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 11, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Water cant flow uphill!!!
> 
> But where does the water keep coming from then? Surely itd all eventually run off the edge of the word.. Leaving all the oceans and rivers dry


Water evaporates from oceans, lakes, rivers etc. to make rain. Water/rain then finds it's level. Do you know how a hurricane works? Too bad because i'm not going to explain it to you. Look it up.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Water evaporates from oceans, lakes, rivers etc. to make rain. Water/rain then finds it's level. Do you know how a hurricane works? Too bad because i'm not going to explain it to you. Look it up.


So what your saying is water evaporates and replaces itself. Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2019)

What is the gradient measurement identifier of two opposing masses?


----------



## Rrog (Apr 11, 2019)

Don’t say “gravity...”. Lol. What a complete idiot


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 13, 2019)

srh88 said:


> So what your saying is water evaporates and replaces itself. Lol


Water evaporates and is redistributed to the earth as rain. Water is also the ointment in the ridiculous globe earth lie.


"Once you come to know water and how it behaves for it is then that you will see the lie". 

Retired Guerilla esq.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 13, 2019)

Leaving the country see you fellas in the fall. Water..... learn it.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 13, 2019)

You.... learn. Learn anything. Take a course in something.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 13, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Leaving the country see you fellas in the fall. Water..... learn it.


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 13, 2019)

https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/1112926/UFO-sighting-alien-base-on-Mars-aliens-NASA-photos-Scott-C-Waring/amp
Is Mars flat?


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 14, 2019)

Rrog said:


> You.... learn. Learn anything. Take a course in something.



He's probably going sailing ...

so he can find the edge.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Apr 24, 2019)

Rrog said:


>


So what am I looking at. As always, cgi. There is no camera being used to take a picture, just a bunch of computer data being transferred from 8 different ground based radar locations on earth to a central server then to a coder then to a computer program, and then a computer software artist creates an “image” to represent the data. What kinda shit is that. That’s real to you?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 24, 2019)

Where’sthecurve said:


> So what am I looking at. As always, cgi. There is no camera being used to take a picture, just a bunch of computer data being transferred from 8 different ground based radar locations on earth to a central server then to a coder then to a computer program, and then a computer software artist creates an “image” to represent the data. What kinda shit is that. That’s real to you?


You just explained how a modern camera processes its images, everything that gets stored came strictly from numbers, why is a larger network with the same fundamentals so hard to grasp?


----------



## Rrog (Apr 24, 2019)

He’s a religious nut job and will pound every square peg into a round hole to fit his demented reality. 

His opinion is useless


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Apr 25, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> You just explained how a modern camera processes its images, everything that gets stored came strictly from numbers, why is a larger network with the same fundamentals so hard to grasp?


There seems to be something missing in your explanation of a modern camera and what they used... a lens to capture the image.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Apr 25, 2019)

Rrog said:


> He’s a religious nut job and will pound every square peg into a round hole to fit his demented reality.
> 
> His opinion is useless


Belief in God shouldn’t disqualify my opinions. Just saying.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 25, 2019)

Where’sthecurve said:


> There seems to be something missing in your explanation of a modern camera and what they used... a lens to capture the image.


Not sure why you think this is a legitimate reply?

There are sensors designed to capture UVB and there are also sensors designed to filter them out, if your eyes nor camera cant see UVB on a hot sunny day, what makes you think it doesnt exist?

Your body makes more vitamin D near the equator for a reason.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Apr 27, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Not sure why you think this is a legitimate reply?
> 
> There are sensors designed to capture UVB and there are also sensors designed to filter them out, if your eyes nor camera cant see UVB on a hot sunny day, what makes you think it doesnt exist?
> 
> Your body makes more vitamin D near the equator for a reason.


Your body makes vitamin d from the sun, and it no wonder to me and quite simple to explain that the body makes more at equator. Look at the model of flat earth for a moment and imagine that the sun circles above the earth moving from tropic of cancer to tropic of Capricorn , in the 12 months time that it takes the sun to traverse the journey the majority of its time is spent above equatorial lands. Our seasons are better explained on a flat earth than what your told with a ball. And it’s a legit reply because as I said that thing on screen in YouTube video called a black hole is a fucking man made image on a computer screen not a image gathered through a focal lens then being captured on a film.. is that legitimate enough?


----------



## Rrog (Apr 27, 2019)

No it’s not legitimate at all. You just make shit up. That’s not science. It’s pure ignorance. It’s laughable


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 27, 2019)

"Where’sthecurve, post: 14865121, member: 1009413"]*Your body makes vitamin d from the sun, and it no wonder to me and quite simple to explain that the body makes more at equator. * Your body goes through the same process under a tanning bed, the sun outside of our atmosphere would actually kill off your vitamin D cells, so no. Its not "the sun"
*
Look at the model of flat earth for a moment and imagine that the sun circles above the earth moving from tropic of cancer to tropic of Capricorn , in the 12 months time that it takes the sun to traverse the journey the majority of its time is spent above equatorial lands. Our seasons are better explained on a flat earth than what your told with a ball*. Nope, the southern hemisphere has a COMPLETELY different view of the night sky, time zones would also be different, coriolis effect wouldn't work ect..

*And it’s a legit reply because as I said that thing on screen in YouTube video called a black hole is a fucking man made image on a computer screen not a image gathered through a focal lens then being captured on a film.. is that legitimate enough? *That's too bad for you, we finally come up with a method to read the surrounding radiation of black holes thousands/millions of light years away and here you are thinking of a camera that is PURPOSELY designed to capture visible radiation at a limited distance.

You brought the wrong tool to the job, but something tells me you just wanted to twist it up to begin with because you don't know how to explain yourself.


----------



## LinguaPeel (May 5, 2019)

I can think of lots of people stupider than flat earthers. 

In America, they have people so stupid, they have to get stomach reduction surgery to keep them from eating too much.


----------



## Cx2H (May 6, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> I can think of lots of people stupider than flat earthers.
> 
> In America, they have people so stupid, they have to get stomach reduction surgery to keep them from eating too much.


Every country has stupid people that do dumb sheet, like making ignorant posts on social media.


----------



## Rrog (May 6, 2019)

I would place a flat earther as much dumber than a stomach stapler


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2019)

If the earth isnt flat then why do dogs bark? 

Checkmate.


----------



## Rrog (May 7, 2019)

What a good point!


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2019)

Rrog said:


> What a good point!


Im just using flat earth logic now


----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2019)

Where’sthecurve said:


> So what am I looking at. As always, cgi. There is no camera being used to take a picture, just a bunch of computer data being transferred from 8 different ground based radar locations on earth to a central server then to a coder then to a computer program, and then a computer software artist creates an “image” to represent the data. What kinda shit is that. That’s real to you?


Progress is a bitch sometimes,


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 12, 2019)

it's rubbish, we all know the moons made of cheese n earths the bread :/

flat earth shmatearth blah blah ...


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 9, 2019)

When I used to be on Facebook, we had socks and we would raid derpy, anti-science groups. Mostly about flat earth, anti-vax, and chemtrails. We would get into the group with our socks, and establish a presence, make friends with admins (this was before mods), and let our buddies in with their socks. We all had multiple socks, some derpy, some not (and no, I don't play those games anymore. I have no socks here), and we would social engineer these admins into giving us control, usually with the aim of cleaning up trouble (that we started) when the admins weren't around. 

Once that happened, we banned the old admin team, and we had entire teams waiting to swoop in and flood the group with sceptics, trolls, and people just generally laughing at them and causing chaos. It was amazing fun. My lord. You should have seen them scream for the admins, it was glorious. 

We had a few other groups that were set up as honeypots, where idiots would join thinking they had found like minded friends, and then we proceed to demand documentation and evidence and declare this is a "science group" and all that until they rage quit. Haha


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 11, 2019)

Stop me if you guys have heard this one.

A flat Earther, an anti vaxxer, and a climate change denier walk into a bar.

Bartender says, "fuck you, retard."


----------



## Rrog (Jun 11, 2019)

I think I heard that recently, actually


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2019)

Did we finally get rid of him?


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 6, 2019)

Question. If you stand directly on either pole of the globe, what happens? spin in a circle at 16000 mph?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Question. If you stand directly on either pole of the globe, what happens? spin in a circle at 16000 mph?


No, that only happens if you're 4000 miles from the axis. If you're standing on the axis you'll feel nothing. Try it on a Merry go round sometime.

Of course, the Earth is big enough to have gravity, keeping all and sundry firmly the ground.

What really happened at the poles is that people get naked and run around outside;

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/300_Club

Bet you thought I was kidding, didn't you?


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 6, 2019)

oh no. I've seen the crazy polar bear bastards.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 13, 2019)

Just back from South Africa. I tried to log into my account from Capetown to post pictures but couldn't. It seems I can only log in from this IP address. Don't know. What's up with that mod? Smoke some pretty good herb down there. Swazi Gold and Durban. Ate some abalone for the first time AND spent a clear night in Durban monitoring the rotation of the star formations set in the dome. My beliefs are confirmed. The rotation in the deep southern hemisphere is the same in the northern hemisphere and that is counter clockwise. This is contrary to lies that were perpetrated in some of these flat earth threads and that was that the rotation was different in each hemisphere. Not true they are the same ! I wanted to confirm for myself while i was there. PEACE


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 13, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It seems I can only log in from this IP address. Don't know. What's up with that mod?



It seems like you are not smart enough to use the internet.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2019)

Ohm , Ohm , Ohm ...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 13, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Question. If you stand directly on either pole of the globe, what happens? spin in a circle at 16000 mph?


lmao !!  Funny ..For the record there is no actual magnetic south pole or "axis" just a landmark put up by the Freemasons. The North Pole perched under stationary Polaris is the magnetic center of the FLAT EARTH.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 13, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Did we finally get rid of him?


Gravity is only a whacky theory and certainly not law because it can't be proven much less measured. G-forces has nothing to do with gravity it's simply a measurement of acceleration. If you apply density displacement and buoyancy you will see that gravity simply does not exist.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 13, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4360923


The so called meteor craters from the Tunguska, Russian event in 1908 and Winslow, Arizona in ancient times were searched and mined for nickle & iron. Yet none was found. Some fellow many years ago actually purchased the land in Arizona hoping to net a nice profit from the iron but to no avail. I'm in the camp that these were large natural methane deposits that ignited from either static electricity or something else. It happened during the longest days of the year on June 30th so some believe the sun could have ignited animal manure. A large dead rotting tree collected bird manure over time that became combustible near a methane emitting peat bog. The Tunguska event did in fact occur over a large peat bog at ground zero obviously before the beginning of the methane oxidation process. It was actually several years before the Russian scientist could get in there and study what had happened. 770 square miles of forest was leveled.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 13, 2019)

Pics or or didn't happen...


----------



## Rrog (Jul 14, 2019)

The retard is back with his made up bullshit. Nothing he says is true. Nothing


----------



## Cx2H (Jul 14, 2019)

Funny stuff. It's been so long since I've read that sheet that it's more absurd then normal.

All your theories have been disproven and now you can't operate the internet from your fantasy world to come say hi to everyone.. You're slipping bruh.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 14, 2019)

It’s so laughable


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 14, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> just a landmark put up by the Freemasons.


And now, the final ordeal, the paddling of the swollen ass... with paddles.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 15, 2019)

http://www.ladbible.com/entertainment/film-and-tv-flat-earther-disproves-own-theory-in-netflix-documentary-20190226


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 15, 2019)

Stealthstyle said:


> http://www.ladbible.com/entertainment/film-and-tv-flat-earther-disproves-own-theory-in-netflix-documentary-20190226


 Give them a nice ride to the upper stratosphere & they would blame the curvature of our cornea's.. I wonder what it would take lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 19, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> lmao !!  Funny ..For the record there is no actual magnetic south pole or "axis" just a landmark put up by the Freemasons. The North Pole perched under stationary Polaris is the magnetic center of the FLAT EARTH.


Wrong!

“The *North Magnetic Pole* is the wandering point on the surface of Earth's Northern Hemisphere at which the planet's *magnetic*field points vertically downwards (in other words, if a *magnetic* compass needle is allowed to rotate about a horizontal axis, it will point straight down).”

It’s travels have been plotted and it’s moving as we speak.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 19, 2019)

Science 

Speak it, brother


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 19, 2019)

Why are low pressure and high pressures rotating in different rotations in the northern hemi to the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 19, 2019)

https://earth.nullschool.net/
As seen in this map of earth weather systems.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Jul 21, 2019)

Stealthstyle said:


> Why are low pressure and high pressures rotating in different rotations in the northern hemi to the southern hemisphere?


Like a convection oven, hot air up high in one direction and cold down low in another?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 21, 2019)

No


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 21, 2019)

A complete idiot thinks the Earth's oceans curve into a ball and flies through "outer space". The Earth is only 24,901 miles in circumference. So the great rivers of the Earth that are several thousand miles long would need to negotiate the curvature by flowing UP. Globetards are so stupid it's laughable.  Standing water does not curve into a ball it is level. Physics 101 man. Good God. The dome counts the days the months and the years for us.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 21, 2019)

You’re an incomplete idiot. Ask anyone


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jul 21, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> A complete idiot thinks the Earth's oceans curve into a ball and flies through "outer space". The Earth is only 24,901 miles in circumference. So the great rivers of the Earth that are several thousand miles long would need to negotiate the curvature by flowing UP. Globetards are so stupid it's laughable.  Standing water does not curve into a ball it is level. Physics 101 man. Good God. The dome counts the days the months and the years for us.


How "flat" or "square" is a drop of water? Please explain why a drop of water has it's shape...

How do rain clouds form, and why does it fall from the sky? Please explain why it doesn't just evaporate straight into space...

Do Flat Earthers believe gravity is only a downward force or something?

You know what "level" means? Try balancing a plank of wood on a basketball..."Level" is compensation for the Earth's curvature.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 21, 2019)

Aussieaceae said:


> How "flat" or "square" is a drop of water? Please explain why a drop of water has it's shape...
> 
> How do rain clouds form, and why does it fall from the sky? Please explain why it doesn't just evaporate straight into space...
> 
> ...


Fwiw, according to him, aussies dont exist lol.. 

Aloha from hawaii my friend.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jul 21, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Fwiw, according to him, aussies dont exist lol..
> 
> Aloha from hawaii my friend.


Lol figures.

G'day to you too mate! Glad to meet ya, cheers, hope life's treating you well. 

See you around.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 21, 2019)

Can anybody name one well-regarded scientist that is a proponent of this flat Earth shit?

Thanos was right.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 21, 2019)

The idiocy is deep with this one


----------



## principlesarelife (Jul 21, 2019)

if the earth wasn't flat, water would just fall off the earth. physics is more conspiracy than science if you ask me


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jul 21, 2019)

So gravity doesn't exist then? Right got it


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 21, 2019)

Aussieaceae said:


> So gravity doesn't exist then? Right got it


Density Displacement. Helium is less dense than air so....a lead ball is more dense so......G-forces is a measurement of acceleration. Gravity can't be proven or measured because it's only a THEORY. It is not law. Standing water being level is a law of physics. Get to your lab and make water curve into a ball. I can recreate a flat earth model quite easily. I actually have a flat earth map that was used by 9 countries in (issued in 1892) and is mathematically, practically and scientifically correct. Latitude, longitude, time calculator etc. Gleason's new standard map of the world. There was more truth and less B.S. 130 years ago. The sun revolves around the magnetic center north pole in the summer and makes revolutions in the deep southern hemisphere in the winter. Antarctica doesn't experience midnight sun like Alaska does. It is a frozen ring of ice/desert void of terrestrial life. It contains the worlds oceans. Penguins and Seals are found around the sub-antarctic islands.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jul 21, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Density Displacement. Helium is less dense than air so....a lead ball is more dense so......G-forces is a measurement of acceleration. Gravity can't be proven or measured because it's only a THEORY. It is not law. Standing water being level is a law of physics. Get to your lab and make water curve into a ball. I can recreate a flat earth model quite easily. I actually have a flat earth map that was used by 9 countries in 1892 and is mathematically, practically and scientifically correct. Latitude, longitude, time calculator etc. Gleason's new standard map of the world. There was more truth and less B.S. 130 years ago.


Now we're getting somewhere. What is the major force that is influenced by an object's density?

Grab a spirit level. Hold it horizontally in front of you until the bubble indicates level. Now tilt it left and right, the bubble moves accordingly. If the Earth is flat, then explain why the bubble is always headed directly upward to exactly the same point in the sky, while the liquid inside runs in the direction of the ground?
Remember, the level is in mid air, flat earth has jack all to do with it. If you think it does, then tell me exactly how a level would even work on a flat earth, and why would it still be a useful tool?
Which law of physics were you referring to? I'm not a scientist, so please explain the specific law so i can look it up.


----------



## principlesarelife (Jul 21, 2019)

Aussieaceae said:


> Now we're getting somewhere. What is the major force that is influenced by an object's density?
> 
> Grab a spirit level. Hold it horizontally in front of you until the bubble indicates level. Now tilt it left and right, the bubble moves accordingly. If the Earth is flat, then explain why the bubble is always headed directly upward to exactly the same point in the sky, while the liquid inside runs in the direction of the ground?
> Remember, the level is in mid air, flat earth has jack all to do with it. If you think it does, then tell me exactly how a level would even work on a flat earth, and why would it still be a useful tool?
> Which law of physics were you referring to? I'm not a scientist, so please explain the specific law so i can look it up.


Law: my opinion is the law. Therefore the earth is flat


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 21, 2019)

Aussieaceae said:


> Now we're getting somewhere. What is the major force that is influenced by an object's density?
> 
> Grab a spirit level. Hold it horizontally in front of you until the bubble indicates level. Now tilt it left and right, the bubble moves accordingly. If the Earth is flat, then explain why the bubble is always headed directly upward to exactly the same point in the sky, while the liquid inside runs in the direction of the ground?
> Remember, the level is in mid air, flat earth has jack all to do with it. If you think it does, then tell me exactly how a level would even work on a flat earth, and why would it still be a useful tool?
> Which law of physics were you referring to? I'm not a scientist, so please explain the specific law so i can look it up.


Water flows down a gradient that can be measured. It takes the path of least resistance. Water is more dense than air. The earth is 73% water and is a flat level plane. Experiments have been done and the verdict is in dude. The great lakes are level and have no tides. You can see Chicago 59 miles across Lake Michigan. Pseudoscience tells you the earth curves 8 inches per mile squared. IMPOSSIBLE also lighthouses can be seen 50 miles out from sea etc.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 21, 2019)

*Me watching people eat the troll bait:*


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jul 21, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Water flows down a gradient that can be measured. It takes the path of least resistance. Water is more dense than air. The earth is 73% water and is a flat level plane. Experiments have been done and the verdict is in dude. The great lakes are level and have no tides. You can see Chicago 59 miles across Lake Michigan. Pseudoscience tells you the earth curves 8 inches per mile squared. IMPOSSIBLE also lighthouses can be seen 50 miles out from sea etc.


Have to say, thinking on it my last comment was pretty silly. A level would still show level on a flat earth.

BUT

The 8 inches of curve per mile squared is a reality that has to be allowed for in construction and engineering. It's reality.

Lol for a google search, but here you go, explain this example.

https://www.quora.com/How-can-Earth-have-a-curvature-when-you-have-bridges-built-with-no-modifications-made-to-the-foundations-to-match-the-curvature

On the topic of flat earth theory, has it even beed measured? What's the depth of a flat earth?

How do you explain the Earth being compressed to the point there's so much energy it's molten in the centre? If not for gravity, what is the force causing this density in the first place?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 21, 2019)

Like two monkeys jerking each other.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jul 21, 2019)

Rrog said:


> Like two monkeys jerking each other.


Yep I took the bait, hook, line and sinker. "Monkey see, monkey do" 

With that said, have fun and peaceout.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 21, 2019)

Aussieaceae said:


> Have to say, thinking on it my last comment was pretty silly. A level would still show level on a flat earth.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Engineers who build railroads, bridges, pipelines etc. do not factor in "curvature". Who said the earth has a molten core? The same people who said man set foot on the moon? LOL !! The greatest hoax in human history.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 21, 2019)

SAD FAKERY. Third grade special effects? 




We are on our way Houston !!! hahahahahaha


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 21, 2019)

Wow, who's fart box did you tounge punch to come up with that type of shit..


----------



## Cx2H (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh boy he's cornered deflecting to the moon horse sheet again.. He's pretty repetitive at this point.
No molten core and volcanoes are fake CGI too because the earth is hollow and inhabited by alien Vikings that pop outta a huge gopher hole in Antarctica blah blah blah...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 22, 2019)

Thats official NASA footage of the lunar takeoff from the moon during the Apollo 17 mission. The same NASA that all the Globetards here worship. You REALLY hate that video because it shows just how gullible and ignorant you are.  The earth is of intelligent design and was created by our creator. The Mayans mastered the dome clock but as stupid as most of you are i don't expect you to comprehend who the Mayans were.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 22, 2019)

Griller, you’re the only gullible and ignorant one here sweetie. We’re simply amused at your circus antics. No one will ever follow your psychopathic rants. We’re just here for your display of ignorance.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Jul 23, 2019)

Flat earthers always so hostile, it's as if they know there is something foolish in their claims that they need to act as if they are better, smarter, wiser then anyone who doesn't subscribe to their ideology. It's so transparent it's .. amazing really.

I bet you're an antivaxer too aren't you are @RetiredGuerilla ?


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 23, 2019)

Retarded gorilla ,You're being lied to but its not by NASA its by the priests you worship and other flat earthers.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 23, 2019)

I've seen a lot of shit, but never have I seen a whole society of people just make pretend that space has gravity lol..


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gravity is only a whacky theory and certainly not law because it can't be proven much less measured. G-forces has nothing to do with gravity it's simply a measurement of acceleration. If you apply density displacement and buoyancy you will see that gravity simply does not exist.


Right. Gravity can't be proven, it just explains the movements of EVERY OBSERVABLE OBJECT IN THE KNOWN UNIVERSE.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

guitarguy10 said:


> Flat earthers always so hostile, it's as if they know there is something foolish in their claims that they need to act as if they are better, smarter, wiser then anyone who doesn't subscribe to their ideology. It's so transparent it's .. amazing really.
> 
> I bet you're an antivaxer too aren't you are @RetiredGuerilla ?


I bet he's a Trumper, too. The same tolerance of cognitive dissonance is required.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 28, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Right. Gravity can't be proven, it just explains the movements of EVERY OBSERVABLE OBJECT IN THE KNOWN UNIVERSE.


Yeah pseudoscience tells you they now have a measurement for a "infinite" universe. So infinity can now be measured? . Thats stupid AF. Let's discuss crepuscular sun rays and hot spots on top of clouds in today's lesson. These simple observations blow the preposterous heliocentric theory out of the water. The bizarre cult heliocentric theory tells you that the sun is 93 million miles from earth.  Ok? Angular, crepuscular sun rays and hot spots on top of clouds can only occur if the light source is close. Nice shot at 8:16.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 28, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I bet he's a Trumper, too. The same tolerance of cognitive dissonance is required.


You just get irritated when I shatter your science fiction illusions. The stars are fixed and rotate in perfect concentric circles counterclockwise around Polaris. The sun and moon rotate clockwise. It's been filmed hundreds of times with time lapse video. Outer space in a vacuum, mars rovers, moon walks, ISS, space shuttles..... *snickers* . Satellite television, satellite radio waves, satellite phones and long distance OTH radar use the ionosphere to bounce/relay their signals. In the early 1960's there were a series of high altitude nuclear test blast conducted in the south pacific. Operation Fishbowl tested the strength, shape and measured the size of the dome by detonating nuclear missiles near the ionosphere.  Now. What they noticed was that a aurora would form in the opposite hemisphere by sending a electromagnetic pulse instantaneously across the firmament domes magnetic field. Outer space does not exist Star Wars fan boy.  These south pacific nuke test were preceded by two extensive antarctic expeditions. Operation Deep Freeze and Operation High Jump. Admiral Byrd found something down there that got him and Naval & Defense Secretary James Forrestal killed.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 28, 2019)

All bullshit...


----------



## Cx2H (Jul 29, 2019)

Didn't I just tell you that he would start the Antarctica sheet again. Fuxing sun rays.., I forgot about that one. He's digging deep.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 1, 2019)

Educational video to deprogram the brainwashed.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2019)

More bullshit. 

I’d rather hear about how Santa is real


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 2, 2019)

Saint Nicholas is the patron saint of
sailors, merchants, archers, repentant
thieves, children, brewers, pawnbrokers,
and students in various cities and
countries around Europe. His reputation
evolved among the faithful, as was
common for early Christian saints, and his
legendary habit of secret gift-giving gave
rise to the traditional model of Santa Claus
("Saint Nick") through Sinterklaas.

Hierarch, Bishop of Myra
Born Traditionally 15 March
270[1]
Patara, Roman Empire
Died Traditionally 6
December 342
(aged 72)
Myra, Roman Empire
Venerated in All Christian
denominations which
venerate saints
Major shrine Basilica di San Nicola,
Bari, Italy
Feast 5/6 December in
Western Christianity; 19
December in Eastern
Christianity (main feast
day – Saint Nicholas day..."
Wikipedia


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 3, 2019)

YOU CAN'T HAVE GRADIENT AND CURVATURE !!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2019)

Mississippi bullshit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 3, 2019)

Two words. Paradigm shift. With modern technology such as lasers, long distance infrared photography and the Nikon P900 most any reasonably intelligent person can see that the spinning ball earth is BS. Naturally people tend to respond with anger and denial when you shatter the globe earth they have been indoctrinated, fooled and tricked with. Americans are being swindled out of billions every year with NASA's cheap special effects. The globe is crumbling.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Aug 3, 2019)

Just tell me why the government would go to these far extremes to lie to us about the shape of the Earth?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 3, 2019)

Stealthstyle said:


> Just tell me why the government would go to these far extremes to lie to us about the shape of the Earth?


Good question. FIRST. I don't know why. BUT. I do know the answer lies in Antarctica and they keep a tight lid on it with a multinational treaty. Antarctica holds the key to unlocking the mystery. Could the universe be a infinite flat plane? Of course that's only a theory like gravity. If i had to guess all this lying about the shape of the earth is tied to the world's view and opinions on religion. To hide the existence of a creator? The Jews started Freemasonry 100's of years ago. The Freemason's started NASA with ex-Nazi scientist see Operation Paperclip. Ironic to say the least. The Jews control the world's banks, media outlets and Hollywood. In 17 European countries you can be jailed for being a Holocaust denier. It is written, the end times will be very confusing trying to figure out the difference between good and evil.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Aug 4, 2019)

im the creator and i created earth spherical.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 4, 2019)

Antarctic bullshit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 9, 2019)

Saw a beautiful rainbow today, rainbows are the exact shape of the firmament or the arc of the sky. Have a good weekend GLOBETARDS !


----------



## Stealthstyle (Aug 10, 2019)

what part of my last sentence didn't you understand? im the creator im your god and i created the Earth spherical
what you need more evidence well religion doesn't work that way pal you need to have blind faith


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 10, 2019)

Rrog said:


> Mississippi bullshit


LMAO


----------



## srh88 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2019)

I can't believe how long this thread has gotten.

I can't believe how many stupid people so fervently believe in crap like a flat Earth.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I can't believe how long this thread has gotten.
> 
> I can't believe how many stupid people so fervently believe in crap like a flat Earth.


The exhaustive and extensive research has produced evidence that is profound. To fervently believe in crap like science fiction based theories that defy the laws of physics shows how intellectually challenged the lot of you Globetard's are.  You cast aside very basic governing laws of physics for a lap at the propaganda infused scrotum of Uncle Sam.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 22, 2019)

I used to think isis had the dumbest religion..


----------



## Rrog (Aug 22, 2019)

Fervent and exhaustive bullshit


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 23, 2019)

RetardedGuerilla said:


> The exhaustive and extensive research has produced evidence that is profound. To fervently believe in crap like science fiction based theories that defy the laws of physics shows how intellectually challenged the lot of you Globetard's are.  You cast aside very basic governing laws of physics for a lap at the propaganda infused scrotum of Uncle Sam.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 23, 2019)

^^^ ha!!!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The exhaustive and extensive research has produced evidence that is profound. To fervently believe in crap like science fiction based theories that defy the laws of physics shows how intellectually challenged the lot of you Globetard's are.  You cast aside very basic governing laws of physics for a lap at the propaganda infused *scrotum of Uncle Sam*.


Ha, ha.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Rrog (Oct 11, 2019)

Even Bill Nye gets frustrated at the utter stupidity


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 11, 2019)

Astronomy is a joke. It's not meant to convince or prove anything just dazzle with outlandish claims and numbers. Example: Galaxy XYZPDQ is 587.4 million light years away. The earth weighs 6,000,000,000,000,000,000 metric tons etc. etc. Railways, canals, the gradient of rivers, oceanic navigation, light houses and communication lines on the ocean floor are just a few proofs the earth does not curve. The great southern circumference is only rock and ice with no plant life. Spherical trigonometry used for oceanic navigation caused countless loss of lives and ships navigating in the deep southern latitudes in the 1800's. In 1892 Gleason's produced a New Standard Map Of The World that was used by seven countries. Austria, Germany, Denmark, Canada, England, France and Sweden. It clearly shows Antarctica as a frozen circumference that contains the oceans. It has longitude, latitude and a .....wait for it............wait for it ....TIME CALCULATOR !!. Therefore it is impossible for it to be wrong. Your cherished heliocentric doctrine is merely a bizarre cult hypothesis that is unproven and laughable to be quite honest. It deserves to be met with contempt because it insults the intelligence of any serious thinker. I doubt you have the means for air travel but if you ever do take a window seat and watch the horizon recede and stay at eye level as you gain altitude. It's hilarious you call me a idiot when you are the one beguiled by the preposterous claims made by Astronomers. If I were a religious man I could also say that Astronomy's ulterior motive is to make God a liar. The education of Rrog the poor Atheistic Globetard continues.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 11, 2019)

You’re such a dope


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 11, 2019)

Rrog said:


> Even Bill Nye gets frustrated at the utter stupidity


This science fraud should know that the human eye is VERY limited by how far it can see. That's why we have binoculars and telescopes. In retort to what this talking pseudoscience head is regurgitating infra red photography has taken pictures of mountains 5,000 miles away because it can filter out moisture in the air. Yet more proof the earth is a level plane.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 11, 2019)

You make bullshit up on the fly. You always have. You don’t understand true science so you abandon it for something you and your other sub-100 IQ friends can get your little brains wrapped around.

and then you throw jesus under the bus by saying this whole fucking conspiracy is to hide god. You are beyond dumb, but of course that’s all everyone has been telling you for years.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 11, 2019)

LOL...It's funny the garbage these bought and paid for con men are spouting to maintain the charade. Time is running out on the Globe earth, the veil is being lifted. True science rrog? Please expand on true science and educate me. I been waiting since the beginning of this thread for you to use ANY science to back your claims. Instead all you offer up is weak minded insults, foul language and repeating the primitive manure you were indoctrinated with. Globetard


----------



## Rrog (Oct 11, 2019)

Dude. You believe the earth is flat. Why would I want to spend a moment debating it with you? You are the one with the ridiculous claim. The burden is on you to prove something. You have never offered anything other than maps drawn 500 years ago, youtube excerpts of babbling morons, and your scripture. And you weave it all together with your exceptional gullibility and dim wit.

Replying to your laughable posts is about all the energy I can muster for you.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 11, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Astronomy is a joke. It's not meant to convince or prove anything just dazzle with outlandish claims and numbers. Example: Galaxy XYZPDQ is 587.4 million light years away. The earth weighs 6,000,000,000,000,000,000 metric tons etc. etc. Railways, canals, the gradient of rivers, oceanic navigation, light houses and communication lines on the ocean floor are just a few proofs the earth does not curve. The great southern circumference is only rock and ice with no plant life. Spherical trigonometry used for oceanic navigation caused countless loss of lives and ships navigating in the deep southern latitudes in the 1800's. In 1892 Gleason's produced a New Standard Map Of The World that was used by seven countries. Austria, Germany, Denmark, Canada, England, France and Sweden. It clearly shows Antarctica as a frozen circumference that contains the oceans. It has longitude, latitude and a .....wait for it............wait for it ....TIME CALCULATOR !!. Therefore it is impossible for it to be wrong. Your cherished heliocentric doctrine is merely a bizarre cult hypothesis that is unproven and laughable to be quite honest. It deserves to be met with contempt because it insults the intelligence of any serious thinker. I doubt you have the means for air travel but if you ever do take a window seat and watch the horizon recede and stay at eye level as you gain altitude. It's hilarious you call me a idiot when you are the one beguiled by the preposterous claims made by Astronomers. If I were a religious man I could also say that Astronomy's ulterior motive is to make God a liar. The education of Rrog the poor Atheistic Globetard continues.


Its Bill Nye..Come on man. It is not a conspiracy come to the light....
Why would your god be so dumb he made it flat so people could fall off? It defies the imagination and I am stoned.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 11, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Its Bill Nye..Come on man. It is not a conspiracy come to the light....
> Why would your god be so dumb he made it flat so people could fall off? It defies the imagination and I am stoned.


The great southern circumference is Antarctica. No plant or animal life there. Try crossing a vast frozen desert with 90 mph winds and 150 degrees below zero temps then get back to me.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 11, 2019)

Lol. You’re like a cartoon


----------



## Cx2H (Oct 11, 2019)

SMH. Who decided to wake this thread up? It's just gonna repeat the same idiotic sheet over again. 

This sheet has spanned across multiple threads for years, all with the same results.. dumb sheet repackaged.

Stupid people are among us brothers so be kind and please rewind.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 17, 2019)

The sun is currently moving 1/4 of a degree latitude south (or 15 miles) per day. It will maintain this pattern until the Dec. 21st equinox or AKA first day of winter. It will then begin moving north a 1/4 of a degree latitude per day until June 20th the first day of summer in which the process will repeat itself. This is all done in a concentric motion around the northern center or North Pole which is directly under Polaris the northern star. The speed the sun travels is 900 mph. It's distance varies, depending on it's location in the firmament from 700 to 2700 miles. The altitude of the firmament is highest above Polaris and lowest above the great frozen impassable circumference also known as Antarctica. The closer you get to the equator the more intense the sun. If any of you ever have ever traveled to areas south of 30 degrees North latitude you would agree. This is because you ARE closer to the sun. The speed of the sun most likely increases during it's path through deep southern latitudes but independent study is lacking due to restrictions imposed by the Antarctic treaty. The earth as a level plane vs. the impossible Globular earth theory is a battle that has been fought against astronomers since they introduced the heliocentric hypothesis over 400 years ago. Anyone who truly knows astronomy understands that stars are fixed within the firmament. Time lapse video proves that all stars travel in a concentric motion around stationary Polaris. The Mayans built stone observatories and mastered the creators time piece. All cosmic events are simply precise repetitive movements that are easily predicted by the use of charts created by the ancients.  Helio was a mythological Greek sun god. So if you follow and believe in the heliocentric theory you are engaging in sun worship and don't even know it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 17, 2019)

Uhh, you got one or two things wrong there, pillbillie.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 18, 2019)

“ Anyone who truly knows astronomy understands that stars are fixed within the firmament.”

hahahahahahha!!!!!!! Wrongo bongo. Man, your bullshit is so thin, brother. But it’s at least humorous


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 18, 2019)

A south facing slope gets direct sun throughout the year. If the earth revolved around the sun the north facing slopes would get direct sun 6 months out of the year. Your cherished, half-ass sun worshiping/theory is doctrine doo doo that defies the laws of physics, fact, reason and scripture. The heliocentric theory is pure  EVIL. Have at it Globetards.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 18, 2019)

No, that’s not correct.
But there is a Santa Clause


----------



## Rrog (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 19, 2019)

Ships don't sail over the horizon. Once they reach a vanishing point with the naked eye you can pick up a telescope and bring the entire ship back into view. Pseudoscience and Astronomy is this frauds lively hood so he is protecting it. Do Wrestlers come on camera to explain how pro wrestling is just a act or fake? More and more people are catching on ........... the Globe is done.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 19, 2019)

Watch the buoy Globetards.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m sorry, but once again all of that is complete bullshit. Just because you say it with misplaced bravado, doesn’t make it remotely correct.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 19, 2019)

Don't let the more enlightened flat earthers live inside your head rent free Rrog. Physics, astronomy, trigonometry, archaeology, scripture (you hate that one), fact and reason all point to a level plane earth. What do you want me to do with all the evidence? Not look at it? Pretend is doesn't exist? Then I would be a  evil, atheistic, Globetard like you.  NO THANKS !!!


----------



## Rrog (Oct 19, 2019)

Lol. You’re a comic book


----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 19, 2019)

This whole place is a barrel-o-laughs . Do you rollitup people go to a special Clown College ?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 20, 2019)

He’s our cheap entertainment at the moment


----------



## Cx2H (Oct 20, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Do Wrestlers come on camera to explain how pro wrestling is just a act or fake?


It's all fake, right? A professional wrestler explains everything


----------



## Rrog (Oct 20, 2019)

They can testify that gravity is real


----------



## knucklehead bob (Oct 20, 2019)

Rrog said:


> He’s our cheap entertainment at the moment


Don't sell yourself short


----------



## Stealthstyle (Oct 20, 2019)

Which god is the real god? there are hundreds to choose from.maybe even thousands.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 20, 2019)

I like the sexy ones, personally


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Rrog said:


> I like the sexy ones, personally



Thank you.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 24, 2019)

A living comic strip... it’s so convenient to make up shit as you go. Abandon science when it gets tricky. Your little reality you create for yourself is almost amusing. All bullshit, but almost amusing


----------



## Cx2H (Oct 24, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gravity is a idiotic theory that is unproven. G-forces is a measurement of acceleration. Density and buoyancy is what you experience not gravity you booger eating moron.  I lift heavy stones on the river bottom I could never lift on dry land because the density of the water helps support the weight. I already know you are completely oblivious to the obvious because you are a GLOBETARD  lmao what buffoon


You don't lift sheet on any river bottom. Stop regurgitating that you tube Nikon sales marketing horse sheet please. Like a record with fuxed up scratch that skates around.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 24, 2019)

This proves how mentally challenged you are.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 24, 2019)

No. Quite the opposite. You continue to demonstrate your mental illness


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 24, 2019)

You actually think that lunar module liftoff BS is real? LMAO !!!!!


----------



## Rrog (Oct 25, 2019)

I’m having a harder time believing you’re real. You seem too stupid to survive. Survival of the mentally weakest, and all.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 25, 2019)

Why Don't We See the Curiosity Rover's Arm When it Takes a Selfie?


Every time the Curiosity rover takes a ‘selfie’ on Mars, we get the same questions: “How was this picture taken?” “Why isn’t the rover’s arm or the camera visible in this picture?” “In all of Curiosity’s selfies, the camera mast is never visible… why?” And (sigh) “What is NASA hiding???” The...




www.universetoday.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 26, 2019)

Rrog said:


> You make bullshit up on the fly. You always have. You don’t understand true science so you abandon it for something you and your other sub-100 IQ friends can get your little brains wrapped around.
> 
> and then you throw jesus under the bus by saying this whole fucking conspiracy is to hide god. You are beyond dumb, but of course that’s all everyone has been telling you for years.


'Never argue with an idiot. He'll drag you down to his level and then beat you with experience.' -Sam Clements, aka Mark Twain


----------



## neckpod (Oct 29, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Astronomy is a joke. It's not meant to convince or prove anything just dazzle with outlandish claims and numbers. Example: Galaxy XYZPDQ is 587.4 million light years away. The earth weighs 6,000,000,000,000,000,000 metric tons etc. etc. Railways, canals, the gradient of rivers, oceanic navigation, light houses and communication lines on the ocean floor are just a few proofs the earth does not curve. The great southern circumference is only rock and ice with no plant life. Spherical trigonometry used for oceanic navigation caused countless loss of lives and ships navigating in the deep southern latitudes in the 1800's. In 1892 Gleason's produced a New Standard Map Of The World that was used by seven countries. Austria, Germany, Denmark, Canada, England, France and Sweden. It clearly shows Antarctica as a frozen circumference that contains the oceans. It has longitude, latitude and a .....wait for it............wait for it ....TIME CALCULATOR !!. Therefore it is impossible for it to be wrong. Your cherished heliocentric doctrine is merely a bizarre cult hypothesis that is unproven and laughable to be quite honest. It deserves to be met with contempt because it insults the intelligence of any serious thinker. I doubt you have the means for air travel but if you ever do take a window seat and watch the horizon recede and stay at eye level as you gain altitude. It's hilarious you call me a idiot when you are the one beguiled by the preposterous claims made by Astronomers. If I were a religious man I could also say that Astronomy's ulterior motive is to make God a liar. The education of Rrog the poor Atheistic Globetard continues.


never heard so much dribble in all my life.. no proof ffs hahaha.. a laugh a minute with you guys.. bet you are from the us and dont own a passport


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2019)

are you guys seriously still throwing cookies to these trolls?
they're either completely and totally trolling you, or they're completely and totally not worth the effort.....


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2019)

It’s a harmless, useless, ignorant, conspiratorial troll. So this becomes entertainment. Like Game of Trolls


----------



## Stealthstyle (Nov 4, 2019)

flat earth ? what about the flat moon over there and the flat sun?


----------



## Stealthstyle (Nov 4, 2019)

the sun is flat damn it


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

Stealthstyle said:


> the sun is flat damn it


I knew it.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 18, 2019)

The flat-Earth conspiracy is spreading around the globe. Does it hide a darker core?


"I don't want to be a flat Earther," David Weiss says, his voice weary as he reflects on his personal awakening. "Would you wake up in the morning and want everyone to think you're an idiot?"




www-m.cnn.com






The stupid are organizing...


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 18, 2019)

flat earth movement peaked a couple years ago, the remaining followers are like religious extremists who will not change their minds no matter how many facts you present to them. 

Its funny how they call satellite images fake, yet not a single flat earther has ever created an image of the earth that looks remotely realistic or plausible...literally every model of the flat earth ever made looks like something a highschool student drew.


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Nov 24, 2019)

While I don't believe in this idea, which isn't even to the level of theory. So we should be calling it, "flat Earth idea." Anyway. I got really high once and had another idea. 
To actually see in true 3d we'd need to be in more than two locations at once. Because we can be tricked with holograms only being paper thin, or shading done right to look like actual depth of field.
Which is another theory which is an actual theory, that the universe is a hologram, and to my disappointment I wasn't the only one to think of it first. It has actual peer review papers to back it up. Flat Earth doesn't.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 25, 2019)

My pot head logic:

The sun is just against ball of countless explosions ripping apart materials that explode outwards into smaller and smaller elements like shrapnel. Each of these constant explosions would cause a momentary 'void' (I think of it like dynamite tossed into a body of water) which then the entirety of space pushes back into filling the space around the sun. 

Since this process is continual, a equilibrium of sorts is reached where the larger planets seem to not move closer to the Sun, and the materials traveling through space 'heat' up the space, which becomes cooler the further away you are from the sun. 

The other: 
We are living in the bottom of a ocean of nitrogen. The clouds we see are just like ice at different depths in this ocean, and we are basically seeing everything from the perspective of a crab so dense it can't really leave the ground it is on.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 5, 2019)

Polaris is stationary and sets directly above the north pole. That alone makes the heliocentric theory impossible. Globetard's don't know the difference between THEORY and LAW. You were all indoctrinated with outlandish theories you mistakenly accepted as law. Any honest person who understands astronomy will tell you outer space does not exist. The fact that there is a firmament scares the daylights out of you atheist sodomites because you have to admit that God does exist. This shatters your illusions of a godless, infinite universe where your acts of abomination can run unchecked.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 5, 2019)

Rectal cranial inversion....


----------



## Rrog (Dec 5, 2019)

Ain’t he a hoot???


----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 6, 2019)

knucklehead bob said:


> View attachment 4432240


AGREED !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthstyle (Dec 7, 2019)

retarded gorilla = rational thought neglect


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Polaris is stationary and sets directly above the north pole. That alone makes the heliocentric theory impossible. Globetard's don't know the difference between THEORY and LAW. You were all indoctrinated with outlandish theories you mistakenly accepted as law. Any honest person who understands astronomy will tell you outer space does not exist. The fact that there is a firmament scares the daylights out of you atheist sodomites because you have to admit that God does exist. This shatters your illusions of a godless, infinite universe where your acts of abomination can run unchecked.


Why is your god's world limited to a "firmament"? 
You haven't considered an understanding beyond your imagination.


----------



## Cx2H (Dec 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Why is your god's world limited to a "firmament"?
> You haven't considered an understanding beyond your imagination.


The best retort in years on this topic, wrapped up in two sentences..

Post # 2699.... #FFS


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 7, 2019)

The stars move as one mass concentric to stationary Polaris. The bible isn't the only proof to a firmament. Operation fishbowl was high altitude nuclear testing to test the strength and map out the size and shape of the dome. They also discovered the firmament has a electromagnetic field. Satellite TV and radio bounces/relays signals off of the dome as does OTH long distance radar. It's also known as the ionosphere. The greatest rocket scientist who ever lived was Werner Von Braun. Psalms 19:1 is on his head stone. "The heavens declare the glory of god and the firmament showeth his handywork". He knew. Check out some Nikon P900 shots of stars as well. Just droppin knowledge on you Globetards on the regular.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Rrog (Dec 7, 2019)

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 8, 2019)

Fear not idiots! Asgard is with you


----------



## Rrog (Dec 8, 2019)

Hard to have a semi-serious response to insane nincompoops who deny reality and science.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 8, 2019)

You big bang evolutionists have obviously not evolved , you are as arrogant as the DNC/RNC people in the Divided/Conquered(Politics) threads


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2019)

Science so falsely called @Rrog. Modern astronomy is a joke. Astronomers just make up a bunch of BS and don't have to prove anything. Gravity and a heliocentric solar system are born out of ancient Jewish mysticism from their Babylonian captivity . Sir Issac Newton was a free mason and occultist who studied the kabbalah. Astronomers are nothing but modern day witch doctors talking a bunch of hocus pocus BS. The Jewish elite torture young christian boys and harvest their adrenal chrome infused blood during Passover . It's a battle between good/truth and evil/lies. The education of the Globetard's continues......


----------



## Rrog (Dec 12, 2019)

Lol. You’re in deep, baby.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 12, 2019)

lol this thread


----------



## Rrog (Dec 20, 2019)

I see the Boeing Starliner musta hit the firmament. That’ll leave a mark. When you see the Big Dipper without the dipper, know that they haven’t gotten around to replacing the bulbs quite yet


----------



## Rrog (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all you flat-heads


----------



## Rrog (Dec 29, 2019)

Now that the winter solstice is past, and days are getting longer, I’m wondering how that works. Did they shift firmament gears so now it’s going back the other way? Do these gears need repair and lubrication ? Who does the repairs? Are they unionized?


----------



## Cx2H (Dec 29, 2019)

Rrog said:


> Now that the winter solstice is past, and days are getting longer, I’m wondering how that works. Did they shift firmament gears so now it’s going back the other way? Do these gears need repair and lubrication ? Who does the repairs? Are they unionized?


220v Light mover rail system.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 29, 2019)

Damn!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 4, 2020)

The suns concentric motion with Polaris has it currently in the deep southern hemisphere where it is summer in New Zealand, South Africa, Chile and Australia. This explains why it is so low in the sky to us in the north and the shadows are longer. It will move a 1/4 of a degree (also 15 miles) per day north until it reaches the tropic of cancer on June 20th. The next day it will began working it's way south 15 miles per day until it reaches the tropic of capricorn on Dec. 20th then repeat the process. During the first day of both fall and spring the sun is 90 degrees above the equator. 

A stationary Polaris makes your cherished heliocentric doctrine an impossibility considering the earth is revolving around the sun and flying through the universe simultaneously. According to modern astronomers the stars are at varying distances yet there has NEVER in the history of the world been a change in their position relative to each other. The heavenly bodies are locked into a cycle of precise repetitive motion. That's why all cosmic events are easily predicted. Meteor showers, eclipses etc. Time lapse video centered on Polaris shows the star trails perfect concentric motion around Polaris and the North Pole. Work the puzzle @Rrog.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 4, 2020)

Sounds like those gears take a lotta grease


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 4, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The suns concentric motion with Polaris has it currently in the deep southern hemisphere where it is summer in New Zealand, South Africa, Chile and Australia. This explains why it is so low in the sky to us in the north and the shadows are longer. It will move a 1/4 of a degree (also 15 miles) per day north until it reaches the tropic of cancer on June 20th. The next day it will began working it's way south 15 miles per day until it reaches the tropic of capricorn on Dec. 20th then repeat the process. During the first day of both fall and spring the sun is 90 degrees above the equator.
> 
> A stationary Polaris makes your cherished heliocentric doctrine an impossibility considering the earth is revolving around the sun and flying through the universe simultaneously. According to modern astronomers the stars are at varying distances yet there has NEVER in the history of the world been a change in their position relative to each other. The heavenly bodies are locked into a cycle of precise repetitive motion. That's why all cosmic events are easily predicted. Meteor showers, eclipses etc. Time lapse video centered on Polaris shows the star trails perfect concentric motion around Polaris and the North Pole. Work the puzzle @Rrog.



Blah blah blah blebity blah. 

The world keeps spinning.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 4, 2020)

None of this explains how Santa gets around


----------



## cheemo (Jan 4, 2020)

has no one watched Behind The Curve documentary on Netflix? very interesting, especially the flat earth experiments proving their theory.


----------



## I's a Ganja Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

Rrog said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/24/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-just-hit-a-speed-bump/?utm_term=.9a74be21af7d
> 
> Pathetic waste of flesh


@Rrog , please... Don't get me started on them cretin. Your words are kind to them. I'm not as generous to them.

I have a buddy who claims to have 'definitive proof' on a flat Earth. He says if the world were round and rotating, when one jumps the land should rotate under-foot and one should end up in another village or city... He also says that he does not trust NASA's photos. So I ask, "What of everyone else's Space Programs - South Africa, Israel, China, Russia, et al? Surely they have their own reference material!?!"

I can't believe I just repeated that - I won't delete or edit it as folks clearly need guidance. You can't see with your eyes closed or your brain on pre-retirement leave.

Chill out on this F.E.s:


----------



## I's a Ganja Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Now that the winter solstice is past, and days are getting longer, I’m wondering how that works. Did they shift firmament gears so now it’s going back the other way? Do these gears need repair and lubrication ? Who does the repairs? Are they unionized?


Them guys need to smoke & grow. Growing is addictive - bu'n t'ing to balance their wacky gyroscope. I can lead a capybara to the river, but will he drink? Not necessarily.

I'm 51 and don't have years, months or minutes to fritter away on them guys. I already have a flesh & blood cretin to tolerate. Peace OUT, mate.
Have them suck on some of these - it just might cure Doodie-Mouth.
​


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 7, 2020)

Rrog said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/24/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-just-hit-a-speed-bump/?utm_term=.9a74be21af7d
> 
> Pathetic waste of flesh


these inbred Trump supporters are almost funny.......key word "almost"
conspiracy nutjobs, all of em


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2020)

Conspiracy theory nut jobs. Yes. I wish we could give them a reality pill.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 9, 2020)

"They say space is the final frontier but it's made in a Hollywood basement" -Californication

Red Hot Chili Peppers are woke!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 9, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> these inbred Trump supporters are almost funny.......key word "almost"
> conspiracy nutjobs, all of em


If you knew your astronomy then you would know outer space does not exist. Mouth breather. FYI I don't support ANY Politician Mr. Wizard.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2020)

You’re insane, though. So what is your opinion on anything worth?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 9, 2020)

What is underneath? All the rivers that flow into the earths oceans annually produce enough water to cover the earth over 500 times. Yet the oceans never flood. Where does all this water go? Experiments show only a small percentage is evaporated. Only 10% of the ocean floor has been mapped out. If there were fathomless depths would the public be told? The public is fed so many lies about outer space, moon walks and mars rovers what makes you think they would be honest about a ocean hundreds of miles deep? Get Woke Globetards


----------



## Rrog (Jan 9, 2020)

Dude. Again. You’re insane and babbling. All that you dispute has been clearly and universally understood for centuries. 

I realize you have a delusional condition, but jesus man


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 10, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Dude. Again. You’re insane and babbling. All that you dispute has been clearly and universally understood for centuries.
> 
> I realize you have a delusional condition, but jesus man


Centuries? Antarctica was found to be a impassable circumference in the mid 1800's. Gleason's map of 1892 was issued in seven countries and reflects that discovery. The map has longitude, time calculator and is scientifically and practically correct to this very day. Delusional is some one who believes the oceans curve into a ball which is so f'n STUPID.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 10, 2020)

No. Sorry. None of that is true 

sad you can’t grasp a bit of basic science and logic


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 10, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> What is underneath? All the rivers that flow into the earths oceans annually produce enough water to cover the earth over 500 times. Yet the oceans never flood. Where does all this water go? Experiments show only a small percentage is evaporated. Only 10% of the ocean floor has been mapped out. If there were fathomless depths would the public be told? The public is fed so many lies about outer space, moon walks and mars rovers what makes you think they would be honest about a ocean hundreds of miles deep? Get Woke Globetards


How does 332,500 cubic miles of water fill 260 billion cubic miles 500 times? 

Evaporation rates are different from one location to the other how did you get 10%?

Why are you leaving your math incomplete?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 10, 2020)

Omission = convenience


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 11, 2020)

Intelligent design by a creator. Precise repetitive motion to count the days, months, seasons and years. There is order. Not cosmic chaos of a big bang. Water does not flow up hill. The oceans don't curve into a ball and men in space suits did not walk on the moon 50 years ago.  Gathering data on the evaporation experiment would be a waste of time. It would not change your feeble indoctrinated minds.  Maybe you fear the wrath of God for being a sodomite?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 11, 2020)

I fear your ignorance, but whatever


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Intelligent design by a creator.  Gathering data on the evaporation experiment would be a waste of time. It would not change your feeble indoctrinated minds.  Maybe you fear the wrath of God for being a sodomite?


LMAO Indoctrinated is exactly what you are , nice projection 
BTW Got any pics of "god"?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 11, 2020)

Isn’t he just a scream? It’s all so laughable and ridiculous. And it still doesn’t account for how Santa gets to all houses in one night


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Isn’t he just a scream? It’s all so laughable and ridiculous. And it still doesn’t account for how Santa gets to all houses in one night


----------



## Rrog (Jan 12, 2020)

And we have videos of those similarly afflicted. Joy 

mental illness isn’t exclusive to Retread. That’s all we’re seeing here.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 12, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


>


you do realize thats a pisstake out of you lot dont you?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> you do realize thats a pisstake out of you lot dont you?


I think I watched that vid a long while back. Doesnt he disprove flat earth the whole video? Lol



RetiredGuerilla said:


> Intelligent design by a creator. Precise repetitive motion to count the days, months, seasons and years. There is order. Not cosmic chaos of a big bang. Water does not flow up hill. The oceans don't curve into a ball and men in space suits did not walk on the moon 50 years ago.  Gathering data on the evaporation experiment would be a waste of time. It would not change your feeble indoctrinated minds.  Maybe you fear the wrath of God for being a sodomite?


Lol.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 16, 2020)

Rivers can only flow down a gradient. Therefore there is no curvature and evidence of said curvature can not be proven. It can't ever be proven because it does not exist. This undoubtedly shows how dumb downed Americans are. They can be fooled by cartoons and fake news. Very sad actually.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 16, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> LMAO Indoctrinated is exactly what you are , nice projection
> BTW Got any pics of "god"?


Of course not but feel free to pack all the fudge you would like. Sodomite.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 16, 2020)

Of course they flow downhill.

Then you summarily dismiss curvature, which is clearly evident to any dimwit. A curvature that has been known for centuries.

you’d rather believe that untold millions of sailors, pilots, cartographers, over the course of centuries... have all keeps this flat earth a secret. Really? Really?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 16, 2020)

@Rrog Gradient of the earths rivers aren't all the same. Some are steep mountain streams. Some flow through flat delta areas. Example: There is a 1,000 mile section of the Nile that only drops 12 inches in gradient. This proves lack of curvature. YOUR Pseudo-science says the earth is a sphere 24,900 miles in circumference that curves at 8 inches per mile squared. The great rivers of the earth prove that there is no curvature.  Gradient can be measured and it don't jive with 8 inches per mile squared. Did the light go off?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 17, 2020)

You’re so wrong it’s beyond laughable. You invent your own convenient laws of physics. Who gives a shit what bullshit you spout? You’re so full of bullshit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Of course not but feel free to pack all the fudge you would like. Sodomite.


Sorry i don't fit in your "gay" hopes
Now be careful walking on the edge of the earth, sugar britches


----------



## outerstar (Jan 20, 2020)

If this was a simulation then it would be a flat earth kinda.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 20, 2020)

What does that mean?


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 21, 2020)

So all the pilots on earth all the air hostesses and politicians are in on it? every prime minister every president has been in on it since the middle ages. nobody has slipped up and said some thing? 
Come on man get real.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 21, 2020)

Bingo


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 21, 2020)

Dam


----------



## Rrog (Jan 22, 2020)

Flat earth dumbasses


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 22, 2020)

More reasons not to believe in the Bible:








15 Bible Verses about Flat Earth - Geological Scripture Quotes


What does the bible say about the flat earth theory? Although the theory of Earth being flat is not directly spoken about, some verses describe the potential shape of our planet. One verse mentions the "four corners of the earth" and could be interpreted as a flat earth belief but this theory...




www.biblestudytools.com


----------



## Rrog (Jan 22, 2020)

That basketball deal - I want to print it, frame it, and hang it above my toilet


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 22, 2020)

I am in my junior year of study at Cornell University. There was a academic poll that went around last semester asking if anyone believed that earth was flat and if they knew of anyone that had subscribed to the misconception that earth is flat. Of the 23k + students here, nobody...not a single living human being, checked Yes. In that brief yet fleeting moment I felt hope for humanity. 

The price of ignorance will forever outweigh the price of a quality education.


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Rivers can only flow down a gradient. Therefore there is no curvature and evidence of said curvature can not be proven. It can't ever be proven because it does not exist. This undoubtedly shows how dumb downed Americans are. They can be fooled by cartoons and fake news. Very sad actually.


YEET!

I am very much looking forward to reading over your credentials and mathematics.

I've heard the arithmetic of fake news is...... the theorem of Pythagoras a2 = 39632 + 12 = 15705370 and thus a = 3963.000126 miles. Thus your position is 3963.000126 - 3963 = 0.000126 miles above the surface of the *earth*. 0.000126 miles = 12*5280*0.000126 = 7.98 inches

Freshman physics teaches us that water flows because of GRAVITY. NOT because of gradients. Which is a word you clearly don't understand. Nor can prove otherwise mathematically.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 22, 2020)

I want to send Brewer an early Christmas card


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2020)

What causes gravity on a flat earth? Why doesn't gravity cause the flat earth to crumple into a ball?


----------



## shimbob (Jan 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gradient of the earths rivers aren't all the same. Some are steep mountain streams. Some flow through flat delta areas. Example: There is a 1,000 mile section of the Nile that only drops 12 inches in gradient. (*) This proves lack of curvature.


It feels like there's a step or two missing at the (*). Ok, so water flows downhill, got it. I just happened to be out in the forest today and saw a lot of water flowing downhill. But water flowing downhill proves lack of curvature? On flat earth, water flows down from the higher elevations to the lower elevations. That makes sense. On a spherical earth water flows from the higher elevations to the lower elevations. That seems to make sense too. Or are you saying a spherical earth doesn't have higher and lower elevations because it's all the same elevations?

So you're saying that the Mediterranean sea is at a lower elevation than the Nile only on a flat earth, and that can't possibly be true on a spherical earth?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 23, 2020)

Flat Earth: What Fuels the Internet's Strangest Conspiracy Theory?


The resurgence of flat-Earth conspiracy theories raises the question of why people turn against more than two millennia of scientific reasoning.




www.livescience.com













7 Ways to Prove the Earth Is Round (Without Launching a Satellite)


Rapper B.o.B wants to launch a satellite into space to find out, once and for all, whether the Earth is flat or round. Here are seven other ways to prove our planet is spherical.




www.livescience.com


----------



## Rrog (Jan 23, 2020)

Love it


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks like we got rid of retarded gorilla, unless hes just ignoring all the proof and waiting for someone he can brainwash.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 24, 2020)

I think the flat Earth believers are just looking for some attention. Just like anything else. I.e Bigfoot sightings, UFOs and whatever else a bored human brain can come up w.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2020)

Flat earth freaks and other willfully ignorant fools kill truth.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Flat earth freaks and other willfully ignorant fools kill truth.


I am a man of science


----------



## Rrog (Jan 24, 2020)

It’s amazing the mental illness required to believe this horseshit


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 25, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> Looks like we got rid of retarded gorilla, unless hes just ignoring all the proof and waiting for someone he can brainwash.


This is what happens when you get him cornered with actual facts. He will go MIA or start babbling gibberish. Took another L...
0 - 4,428. He's never going to catch up .


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 25, 2020)

Rrog said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/24/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-just-hit-a-speed-bump/?utm_term=.9a74be21af7d
> 
> Pathetic waste of flesh


A Trump supporter is the dumbest living organism on this planet. PURGE THEM ALL


----------



## hillbill (Jan 25, 2020)

Very serious danger for our democracy and anyone not the right color or religion or party.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 25, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> YEET!
> 
> I am very much looking forward to reading over your credentials and mathematics.
> 
> ...


Gravity? So powerful to hold the oceans to a 1,000 mph spinning ball but so weak to allow birds and bugs to escape it. You must be referring to density and buoyancy? Why do helium balloons float away and escape the all mighty grip of this imaginary gravity? It's because helium has a lower density than the surrounding air. Now apply that same rule to everything in nature. What the hell they teaching you young sheeple at Cornhole? Don't you know that the oceans curving into a ball defies the most BASIC laws of physics? I hope you get a degree in theoretical propaganda Globetard.  Because that's all gravity and the heliocentric solar system is.....THEORIES. Your education is worthless.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2020)

Isn’t he funny how he uses his armchair logic to refute hard science? What an idiot


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2020)

Trampoline on front lawn logic.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2020)

Exactly. These people are clueless and easily manipulated


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 31, 2020)

The next time you take a gander at the stars just know you are not looking into outer space. You are looking at God's clock and guide to navigating the flat earth. The stars move as one mass concentric with the North Star/Polaris. There is zero parallax in the heliocentric sci fi fantasy. The North Star is STATIONARY above the magnetic North Pole. Globetards believe in the insane idea that Polaris is in perfect synchronization with the earth as it revolves around the sun. Oh yeah, and all the space junk comes along for the ride too !! HAHAHAHA idiots !!!


----------



## Rrog (Jan 31, 2020)

You’re such a simpleton


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The next time you take a gander at the stars *just know* you are not looking into outer space. You are looking at God's clock and guide to navigating the flat earth. The stars move as one mass concentric with the North Star/Polaris. There is zero parallax in this sci fi fantasy. This star is STATIONARY above the magnetic North Pole. Globetards believe in the insane idea that Polaris is in perfect synchronization with the earth as it revolves around the sun. Oh yeah, and all the space junk comes along for the ride too !! HAHAHAHA idiots !!!


That doesn't explain why native polynesians/hawaiians who navigated sea primarily by stars had seasonal star maps. Must have been fake huh?


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jan 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The next time you take a gander at the stars just know you are not looking into outer space. You are looking at God's clock and guide to navigating the flat earth. The stars move as one mass concentric with the North Star/Polaris. There is zero parallax in the heliocentric sci fi fantasy. The North Star is STATIONARY above the magnetic North Pole. Globetards believe in the insane idea that Polaris is in perfect synchronization with the earth as it revolves around the sun. Oh yeah, and all the space junk comes along for the ride too !! HAHAHAHA idiots !!!


What exactly is god?
Could you please explain.

Having an aneurysm while taking a shit, isn't the same thing.
So you believe in god, but ignore the possibility gravity exists. Then you go on and on about shit running downhill.
When you jump, how come you fall back downward to where you were standing?
Please explain what this force is. Give it a name...

Then there's your flat earth theory. That's just all kinds of messed up.
You believe in some fairy-tale, about a divine entity and some silly man written book is your evidence?
Yet your ignorance denies the possibility it is false and it contradicts what you suggest about man made conspiracy.

If God is a simple explanation for you and makes you feel better, then good on you!
But don't use it as proof to dispel all evidence and experimentation, that flat earth theory is undeniably false.
That's being moronic.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You are looking at God's clock


LOL. Nice defense! In the meantime, I'd better check said clock as I've got an appointment this weekend to do a nosedive off of the edge of the earth.


----------



## DonnyTinyHands (Jan 31, 2020)

139 pages of this.. you guys know flat earthers are just trolling right? Almost none of them actually believe that shit..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 31, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> What exactly is god?
> Could you please explain.
> 
> Having an aneurysm while taking a shit, isn't the same thing.
> ...


Your body is simply more dense than air you ignorant dorito eating mouth breather.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jan 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Your body is simply more dense than air you ignorant dorito eating mouth breather.


Lol, that's a good one! XD

Ignorance? Maybe.
At least I don't believe in fairys...

Why does density matter and why does it feel heavier the denser it is?
What force is determining this?
Doesn't mass and gravity have a direct relationship with one another?

What is God?


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jan 31, 2020)

DonnyTinyHands said:


> 139 pages of this.. you guys know flat earthers are just trolling right? Almost none of them actually believe that shit..


Lol so true. Gotta say it's amusing seeing them go on and on about it, though right? Even if we get trolled in the first place.
It's a good laugh and I'm sure he gets a kick out of it, as much as the next guy.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Your body is simply more dense than air you ignorant dorito eating mouth breather.


So with that logic, at 1000ft above sea level compared to 0, you would weigh more as the air gets less dense?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 31, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> Lol, that's a good one! XD
> 
> Ignorance? Maybe.
> At least I don't believe in fairys...
> ...


We experience density & buoyancy everyday. Gravity DOES NOT EXIST. Our realm is made up of liquids, metals and gases and all three can be rated in levels of density. Pseudo-science tells you the earth curves at 8 inches per mile squared. The lighthouses of the world prove this is a lie. Standing water is perfectly level. So how do we get to the point of the oceans curving into a ball? Insanely stupid.  The great rivers of the earth that are 1,000's of miles long must negotiate the earths rotundity. There is no two ways about it this means water would have to flow UP. AGAIN THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE. You could just say there is zero evidence of curvature because the gradient of rivers can be measured. Rivers only flow DOWN. Antarctica was discovered to in fact be a impassable frozen circumference in the mid 1800's. One minute... OK SO WE HAVE 1-6.


1. Polaris is stationary and the stars all rotate around it as one mass with no parallax whatsoever detected in the history of the world.
2. Standing water is level. The earth is 72% ocean. Navigators use plane trigonometry NOT SPHERICAL TRIG for oceanic navigation.
3. Rivers only flow down a gradient that is measured without evidence of curvature.
4. Operation Dominic and Operation Fish Bowl was high altitude nuclear testing in 1962 that proved the existence of a firmament with a electromagnetic field. A Thor missile created a aura at the blast site in the firmament and another aura simultaneously in the conjugate area of the electromagnetic field. OTH radar also uses the firmament to relay signals as well as satellite TV and radio. This is old technology BTW. Very sickening that the ole U.S.A. tried to blast through God's firmament with a powerful nuclear weapon. One particular nuke blast knocked out power a 1,000 miles north in Hawaii.
5. Antarctica is a frozen circumference with no plant or animal life or native human population. It is not meant to be inhabited or capable of supporting life. It was mapped out as a circumference in the late 1800's
6. Genesis explains how the sun, moon and firmament is there for mans use to guide him night and day. It's also to count the days, months, seasons and years. The cosmos are locked into a cycle of precise, repetitive motion with cosmic events that are easily predicted because they happen at precise intervals. The firmament has order and is of intelligent design and anything but cosmic chaos from a big bang. We are not monkeys flying through space at 1,000's and 1,000's M.P.H. on a round, organic spaceship propelled by a theoretical force called gravity.



"Man in his own wisdom became fools".


----------



## Aussieaceae (Jan 31, 2020)

Lmao, you're far too much man, I give up.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2020)

Such incredible bullshit


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2020)

JADE HELM 15


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2020)

He makes shit up as he goes and hollers how everyone but him is an idiot 

it’s entertaining, but rest assured - he believes it


----------



## CountryFriedPotHead (Feb 1, 2020)

Flat Earth, can you locate the firmament? I can.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2020)

Retread is one of the more gullible and ignorant among us , obviously. We all know this.

Does anyone have any pity for him? I’m not seeing any. Certainly not from me. Although I should, as he’s clearly mentally ill, beyond what is explained by his gullibility and clear ignorance

plus his arrogance makes it hard to pity him. You just wanna slap the dumb outta him.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Standing water is perfectly level.


At what elevation?
It also shows the difference between "level" (following the curve of the earth), and "straight", or "flat".

"Colgate gravitated to the University of California at Berkeley, then making the world’s largest linear accelerator, the A-48. A half year later at the inception of a neighboring laboratory, now called Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, Colgate was invited to join the fledgling counterpart to LANL.

“Instead of doing magnetic fusion, which is what I wanted to do, I was put in charge of the “fast” diagnostics (neutrons and gamma rays) for the Bravo test, on Bikini Atoll , the U.S.’s largest thermonuclear test with a yield of 15 megatons ,” he said.

Colgate was 27 or 28 at the time, very young for all this responsibility to be dropped in his lap. He said there were few Ph.D.’s with his background, such as his experience as an electrician in the Merchant Marines, a marine engineering license to operate seagoing ships, and a Ph.D. in measuring gamma-ray absorption coefficients.

“These measurements are still used by the Bureau of Standards,” he adds, a hint that his experimental acumen was well-known to the higher-ups.

There was one particularly amusing part of this bomb test experiment involving a dozen *two-mile-long vacuum pipe lines necessary to accurately view the device* from far enough away to save the recording equipment from the expected blast.

“When six of us young physicists arrived in Bikini several months before the test, but after an immense effort by thousands working for the contractor Holmes and Narver, we found that *the gamma rays from a radioactive test source wouldn’t pass through the vacuum pipelines for a distance of two miles.*”

After a few of the “juvenile young scientists” *straightened one pipe line using a special telescope*, Colgate recalls being awakened that night by another still younger engineer, who showed him the corrections.

“I took one look, calculated the geometry, and said out loud so everyone in the tent could hear, ‘Oh my God, they forgot that the earth is round!’ ” he said.

*For gamma rays to get through, the pipes had to be straight, not level with the ground. "*


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2020)

He’ll say it’s all fabricated and part of a multi-million person conspiracy that has been taking place in all nations by anyone remotely associated with planes, ships, astronomy, and physics and government ...for 5000 years. That’s quite the conspiracy.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 1, 2020)

retarded gorilla is there a part of you that knows how stupid you are?
one day you will cringe in what you have said and have to change your username out of sheer embarrassment.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 1, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Genesis explains how the sun, moon and firmament is there for mans use to guide him night and day.


Citing a story of fiction to back up one's claim. Interesting tactic.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 1, 2020)

Get to your laboratories and make water curve into a ball. Make a stream of water flow up. GOOD LUCK !!  gLoBeTaRDS  LOL!!! Is this a party popper? or  Moon Landings. Who is the gullible one? @Rrog


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 1, 2020)

The above video of child like fakery is the epitome of what makes you Globetards so stupid. Idiocy in it's finest and purest form. The lies you have to convince yourselves of is astonishing. NASA is the lone authority you depend on for your space fix? My God.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 1, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Get to your laboratories and make water curve into a ball. Make a stream of water flow up. GOOD LUCK !!  gLoBeTaRDS  LOL!!! Is this a party popper? or  Moon Landings. Who is the gullible one? @Rrog


So a water molecule is flat?
Righteo ok, thanks, gotcha!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2020)

At least the flat earth freaks aren’t killing scientists anymore, or at least right now.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 1, 2020)

It so weird how you cant dip a ball into water and get it wet because the water cant bend around it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 1, 2020)

> The lies you have to convince yourselves of is astonishing.


 this statement also applies to yourself...FFS, you are citing the bible as proof the earth is flat


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 1, 2020)

Retarded gorilla isn't very convincing


----------



## Nickcg123 (Feb 1, 2020)

Obviously the earth isn't flat.... it's hallow with a second ecosystem and all sorts of life!


----------



## DwayneWayne (Feb 1, 2020)

Rain drops are flat as shit


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 2, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Retread is one of the more gullible and ignorant among us , obviously. We all know this.
> 
> Does anyone have any pity for him? I’m not seeing any. Certainly not from me. Although I should, as he’s clearly mentally ill, beyond what is explained by his gullibility and clear ignorance
> 
> plus his arrogance makes it hard to pity him.* You just wanna slap the dumb outta him*.



I don't think you're strong enough to slap him that hard!


You would need hydraulic pressure.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2020)

The gravity of the situation astounds me


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> We experience density & buoyancy everyday. Gravity DOES NOT EXIST. Our realm is made up of liquids, metals and gases and all three can be rated in levels of density. Pseudo-science tells you the earth curves at 8 inches per mile squared. The lighthouses of the world prove this is a lie. Standing water is perfectly level. So how do we get to the point of the oceans curving into a ball? Insanely stupid.  The great rivers of the earth that are 1,000's of miles long must negotiate the earths rotundity. There is no two ways about it this means water would have to flow UP. AGAIN THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE. You could just say there is zero evidence of curvature because the gradient of rivers can be measured. Rivers only flow DOWN. Antarctica was discovered to in fact be a impassable frozen circumference in the mid 1800's. One minute... OK SO WE HAVE 1-6.
> 
> 
> 1. Polaris is stationary and the stars all rotate around it as one mass with no parallax whatsoever detected in the history of the world.
> ...


how can there be an UP without gravity?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2020)

What are these bid Round things in the sky like Venus and Jupiter or the Sun or Moon? I grew up around big lakes that you cannot see across. 

The existence of flat earth freaks explains Republicans and The Orange Blimp.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 5, 2020)

Someone flopped a steamer in retarded gorillas gene pool.


----------



## warble (Feb 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> What are these bid Round things in the sky like Venus and Jupiter or the Sun or Moon? I grew up around big lakes that you cannot see across.
> 
> The existence of flat earth freaks explains Republicans and The Orange Blimp.


Hey, I'd like to think I'm not as smart as some of these flat earthers. If its a competition, I have enough Dunning-Krueger to be dumber than any flat-earther on this forum. Who does it hurt, if you think the earth is flat? Has anyone here ever tried smoking one of them thar cannabis cigarettes? I knew a guy that did, and he said that he had some weird thoughts. Oh yeah, I forgot that was me. Could have been more than one pre-rolled.

Anyways, HillBill, I was looking at the sky once and never did see any 'bid Round things in the sky'. I've seen tiny illuminated dots in the sky at night and a bit bidder yellow glowy thing during the day. I didn't grow up around big lakes, but I grew up around the ocean and I've been able to see across it. I saw more of that sky. Maybe contact lenses or glasses could have helped in big lakes land. I just squint when I can't see so goodly. Probably, because I never got into that book learning and such what nots. Can't say I could be a flat earth freak, but I'm pretty sure I'd make a terrible round earth normal. 

With so much love in this world, us uneducated Republicans, need to label and ridicule Democrats and others more often, so they don't feel left out.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gravity DOES NOT EXIST.



lolz. I honestly thought I would never get the honor of meeting such a bright and gifted mind. The thesis of how gravity doesn't exist. Ahh, yes...such a fine read it is! Its a number 1 best seller. Its the book that has doped countless millions from believing and comprehending the basics of humanity.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2020)

I am walking on my ceiling right now since being awakened by retreaded gorilla. It’s a hoot! Missing this all these years because I gravitated toward the insanity of the sciences. Free at last! Free at last. My hair is standing straight down!

Thanks for changing my life forever. How do I get the scuff marks off the ceiling?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I am walking on my ceiling right now since being awakened by retreaded gorilla. It’s a hoot! Missing this all these years because I gravitated toward the insanity of the sciences. Free at last! Free at last. My hair is standing straight down!
> 
> Thanks for changing my life forever. How do I get the scuff marks off the ceiling?


Just say that they are perfect and the ceiling is clean. I think that is how it works now.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 7, 2020)

Ya. Just say those are jesus’ sandal prints


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 7, 2020)

An atheist vs a flat earther flat head. That's a twist. I may watch this one


----------



## Rrog (Feb 7, 2020)

Single moon dust grain collected during Apollo 17 'preserves millions of years of history' | CNN


A single grain of moon dust collected during Apollo 17 was analyzed atom by atom -- and it contains iron, helium and water.




www.cnn.com





I guess this is still all bullshit after all these years... lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 7, 2020)

All objects of the same size do not fall at the same speed. Take a cotton ball, a rubber ball and a steel ball of the same size. Drop from 3 meters at the same time. Steel ball lands first. Rubber ball 2nd and cotton ball 3rd. Density baby. Less dense objects go up because they are less dense than air. More dense than air objects fall to the ground. Denser objects displace the density more efficiently or faster. That's why the steel ball lands first. No comments on the sad special effects NASA video?  If flat earthers are so insane why bother debunking their claims, deleting their youtube videos and facebook pages? What are "they' afraid of? Have a good weekend Globetards.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 7, 2020)

^


----------



## Rrog (Feb 8, 2020)

I know... what an idiot, right??


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2020)

Firmament


----------



## Rrog (Feb 8, 2020)

I’d like to put some in a bowl and smoke it.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Your head is what’s dense. A steel ball does not fall faster than a rubber ball. That’s an easily verifiable experiment I bet you have never done. All three would fall at the same speed if you remove air from the equation. These are indisputable facts and if you deny it you truly are a retarded ape who does not deserve to be engaged with.


 LOL !! If you remove air from the equation? The earth has air. Does it not? The intellect in which you Globetards use to convey your thoughts leaves a lot to be desired. You use immature insults and profanity. It hits a nerve when I show the facts that outer space is a fairy tale.  Hydrogen gas would rise to the top of the atmosphere faster than helium why? Because it is less dense than helium. Heavier and more dense objects of the same size FALL FASTER. Gravity is only a theory. A idiotic and impossible theory at that. Do you Globetards know the difference between THEORY and LAW? Obviously, unequivocally NO !!


----------



## Rrog (Feb 8, 2020)

You discount the concept of gravity in its entirety. That allows your small mind to then bend the rest of physics and math. 

Reading you using science terms is profane. You have no business speaking these terms.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I show the facts that outer space is a fairy tale.


I haven't seen any facts presented that space is a fairy tale at all. Since you literally can not provide any concrete facts, isn't your opinion just a theory?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I haven't seen any facts presented that space is a fairy tale at all. Since you literally can not provide any concrete facts, isn't your opinion just a theory?


Theories square with the principles of science and are therefore quantifiable.

His drivel doesn't even rise to the level of serious hypothesis because nearly all of it is laughably wrong.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2020)

Rrog said:


> You discount the concept of gravity in its entirety. That allows your small mind to then bend the rest of physics and math.
> 
> Reading you using science terms is profane. You have no business speaking these terms.


Why do you continue to waste the precious limited moments of your life on this clown? Is it the entertainment value? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

Where are the barriers that create the "vacuum" of space? It must be some where between here and the moon which is only 250,000 miles away.  So they say. LOL !! You have to have airtight barriers to create a vacuum. Did the astroNOTS break through the invisible barrier and reseal it behind them on the way to the moon? LOL !!! GLOBETARDS.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 8, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Theories square with the principles of science and are therefore quantifiable.
> 
> His drivel doesn't even rise to the level of serious hypothesis because nearly all of it is laughably wrong.


Yes, I'm completely aware of that. I was simply pointing out that the claim of having "facts" is ridiculous (in context of space being a fairy tale), and relating what he said back to his understanding of his claims of gravity.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL !! If you remove air from the equation? The earth has air. Does it not?


A thing called “air friction” exists that acts upon incredibly light objects like a feather or piece of cotton. Try dropping a crumpled paper ball and a flat sheet of paper at the same time and see which lands first. Why would the crumpled ball land first when they both have the same mass?

Seems like you are just being purposely dim here.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Theories square with the principles of science and are therefore quantifiable.
> 
> His drivel doesn't even rise to the level of serious hypothesis because nearly all of it is laughably wrong.


 Dude, quantifiable means able to be measured as a quantity. Please expand on the principles of science you mentioned. Sounds like it will amount to a large pile of excrement if its "quantifiable". Planets and outer space. LOL !!! Hocus-pocus.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> A thing called “air friction” exists that acts upon incredibly light objects like a feather or piece of cotton. Try dropping a crumpled paper ball and a flat sheet of paper at the same time and see which lands first. Why would the crumpled ball land first when they both have the same mass?
> 
> Seems like you are just being purposely dim here.


A flat sheet of paper creates wind resistance or drag due to it's shape. Is it you who is dim?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> A thing called “air friction” exists that acts upon incredibly light objects like a feather or piece of cotton. Try dropping a crumpled paper ball and a flat sheet of paper at the same time and see which lands first. Why would the crumpled ball land first when they both have the same mass?
> 
> Seems like you are just being purposely dim here.


He's remarkably consistent at being wrong, too- much like a poor Trump supporter who has a problem with brown people.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> A flat sheet of paper creates wind resistance or drag due to it's shape. Is it you who is dim?


Lmao, so you do understand why a cotton ball would fall slower than a rubber ball? But a rubber ball and steel ball or a paper clip would all fall exactly the same. It’s funny how you pretend to understand physics but ignore it when it threatens your confirmation bias.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2020)

Beginning to understand the flat earth rocket guy.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> A flat sheet of paper creates wind resistance or drag due to it's shape. Is it you who is dim?


Honest question... if I fell off of the edge of the earth, would I fall down away from the earth, or back towards it?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Theories square with the principles of science and are therefore quantifiable.
> 
> His drivel doesn't even rise to the level of serious hypothesis because nearly all of it is laughably wrong.


So heavier objects fall the same speed as lighter objects, of the same size? Very sad actually. You lying to yourself that is.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Lmao, so you do understand why a cotton ball would fall slower than a rubber ball? But a rubber ball and steel ball or a paper clip would all fall exactly the same. It’s funny how you pretend to understand physics but ignore it when it threatens your confirmation bias.


This is why he's a waste of your time.

The minute he said science wasn't quantifiable, I was done with him.

Everything we take for granted in modern Life is quantifiable, from the capacity of your cellphone battery to the horsepower generated by your automobile engine. If someone questions that after setting an appointment by phone and then driving to it, then there's just no reasoning with them.

There are a few things in life that are real but not quantifiable. Love is one; your girlfriend loves you, but exactly how much? Three yards? Twenty Watts? Half a thimbleful? The one thing all these non quantifiable commodities have in common is that we DON'T use them in science or engineering.

Would YOU walk on a bridge suspended high above the ground, knowing it was constructed with sixteen oodles of love?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2020)

Gonna be a beautiful full flat moon tonight I guess.
Yeah that frisbee lookin thing coming up at sunset, Blood Frisbee. 
Rising in the eastern firmament.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Lmao, so you do understand why a cotton ball would fall slower than a rubber ball? But a rubber ball and steel ball or a paper clip would all fall exactly the same. It’s funny how you pretend to understand physics but ignore it when it threatens your confirmation bias.


Heavier objects fall faster. Sorry pal.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Beginning to understand the flat earth rocket guy.


Not until you attend his funeral...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> This is why he's a waste of your time.
> 
> The minute he said science wasn't quantifiable, I was done with him.
> 
> ...


I can use density displacement to explain anything you call gravity. Which is a unproven theory.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Gonna be a beautiful full flat moon tonight I guess.
> Yeah that frisbee lookin thing coming up at sunset, Blood Frisbee.
> Rising in the eastern firmament.


Oh, it's in its port wine phase, then? I'll bring the crackers!

Oh wait, he's already here...


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Heavier objects fall faster. Sorry pal.


No, they don't. This is easily observable. A 5 lb ball vs a 20 lb ball fall exactly the same.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> This is why he's a waste of your time.
> 
> The minute he said science wasn't quantifiable, I was done with him.
> 
> ...


Use the quantifiable principles of science to prove outer space. LOL !! Your lone authority is NASA !!! lmao


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Use the quantifiable principles of science to prove outer space. LOL !! Your lone authority is NASA !!! lmao


And Newton.
And Einstein.
And Mach.
And Bohr.
Etc...

Remember that all those rockets, satellites, suits and everything else were designed and manufactured right here on Earth. Even when they broke, they all obeyed the laws of physics in quantifiable ways. That's how we got better at it.

You will never improve. That's sad but inevitable given your self imposed limitations.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> No, they don't. This is easily observable. A 5 lb ball vs a 20 lb ball fall exactly the same.


if they are the same size and shape the heavier ball will fall faster. get it together Globetard.  You people are so lacking intellect no wonder you believe all this phony science fiction. MOON LANDINGS  lmao


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Lmao, so you do understand why a cotton ball would fall slower than a rubber ball? But a rubber ball and steel ball or a paper clip would all fall exactly the same. It’s funny how you pretend to understand physics but ignore it when it threatens your confirmation bias.


Believing a paperclip falls at the same speed of a steel ball? LMAO from the brain of a Globetard ..........Preposterous.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> And Newton.
> And Einstein.
> And Mach.
> And Bohr.
> ...


Those men are not unlike Neil Dumbgrass Tyson. They are merely propagandist. NASA needs a con man like NDT who said the earth was pear shaped LOL !! so NASA can continue to extort billions per year from US taxpayers. Exposing the lack of intellect of you Globetards is a walk in the park for me. That's why you become so agitated with RG.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Believing a paperclip falls at the same speed of a steel ball? LMAO from the brain of a Globetard ..........Preposterous.


If I fell off of the edge of the earth, would I fall down away from the earth, or back towards it?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Those men are not unlike Neil Dumbgrass Tyson. They are merely propagandist. NASA needs a con man like NDT who said the earth was pear shaped LOL !!


You're pear shaped and just as fruity.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Honest question... if I fell off of the edge of the earth, would I fall down away from the earth, or back towards it?


In 1892 Antarctica was mapped out as a circumference that contained the oceans and continents. It is scientifically correct with a time calculator. It has latitude and longitude in degrees. Much NEWER and recent science BTW and this original flat earth map was issued in 8 countries. RESEARCH: Gleason's new standard map of the world. What lies beyond Antarctica? IDK


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> You're pear shaped and just as fruity.


"Does this mean we aren't friends? Because if this means we aren't friends anymore I don't think I could bare it."


-Doc Holiday.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> In 1892 Antarctica was mapped out as a circumference that contained the oceans and continents. It is scientifically correct with a time calculator. It has latitude and longitude in degrees. Much NEWER and recent science BTW and this original flat earth map was issued in 8 countries. RESEARCH: Gleason's new standard map of the world. What lies beyond Antarctica? IDK


I'm sorry, but that didn't answer my original question: "If I fell off of the edge of the earth, would I fall down away from the earth, or back towards it?".


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I'm sorry, but that didn't answer my original question: "If I fell off of the edge of the earth, would I fall down away from the earth, or back towards it?".


Who said there was a edge?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Who said there was a edge?


This makes my stupid hurt.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2020)

Firmament


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Gonna be a beautiful full flat moon tonight I guess.
> Yeah that frisbee lookin thing coming up at sunset, Blood Frisbee.
> Rising in the eastern firmament.


Yeah, and some where between earth and moon is the vacuum of space.  The solar eclipse proves the moon and sun are the exact same size. Oh wait...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Firmament


Yes, Gods clock and navigation aid. Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2020)

Jade Helm 15


----------



## spek9 (Feb 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Who said there was a edge?


So the earth is infinite?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 9, 2020)

spek9 said:


> So the earth is infinite?


No, but clearly his stupidity is.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 11, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I can use density displacement to explain anything you call gravity. Which is a unproven theory.


Ah yes, the widely accepted by scientist around the flat globe, unproven theory of gravity. NOW, for the first time ever, dispelled by DENSITY DISPLACEMENT! Yes, Yes, I see now. Nothing makes a jetliner plunge to flat earth like density displacement does!! Who knew that after thousands of years of mystery the phenomenon called gravity was actual just density displacement!?!?!?

Was it after watching hundred and thousands of hours of video and photo's of earth from the International Space Station that made the significant conclusion for you that gravity was actually just a really misrepresented state of density displacement???

Folks, I have thought for many years this was the type of stupid one can't fix. However, I stand corrected. There is hope! And its in density displacement!

Density displacement is literally not a thing. What you were attempting to reference is a measuring test called water displacement. A common lab practice. I did you the favor of explaining something rationally. Please attempt to respond with something NOT foreign to the world of academia.

To determine the *density* of an unknown object, *water* *displacement* can be used to determine the volume of the object. You would measure the mass of the object using a balance. Mass is usually measured to two decimal places, volume to one decimal place. This is a single, widely accepted scientific practice. Attempting to explain anything someone calls gravity with the 2020 phenomenon called "density displacement" is NOT common place scientific practice. Its uneducated jibberish, literally.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Ah yes, the widely accepted by scientist around the flat globe, unproven theory of gravity. NOW, for the first time ever, dispelled by DENSITY DISPLACEMENT! Yes, Yes, I see now. Nothing makes a jetliner plunge to flat earth like density displacement does!! Who knew that after thousands of years of mystery the phenomenon called gravity was actual just density displacement!?!?!?
> 
> Was it after watching hundred and thousands of hours of video and photo's of earth from the International Space Station that made the significant conclusion for you that gravity was actually just a really misrepresented state of density displacement???
> 
> ...


He's a blithering idiot who I'm convinced perpetuates this thread solely to yank the chains of educated people like us.

There are density displacement flying machines, of course; hot air balloons, blimps and airships. Not surprisingly, they haven't really caught on because of a nasty habit air tends to have during inclement weather; 'wind'.

Excess wind, not unlike @RetiredGuerilla


----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2020)

Excess wind!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 12, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Ah yes, the widely accepted by scientist around the flat globe, unproven theory of gravity. NOW, for the first time ever, dispelled by DENSITY DISPLACEMENT! Yes, Yes, I see now. Nothing makes a jetliner plunge to flat earth like density displacement does!! Who knew that after thousands of years of mystery the phenomenon called gravity was actual just density displacement!?!?!?
> 
> Was it after watching hundred and thousands of hours of video and photo's of earth from the International Space Station that made the significant conclusion for you that gravity was actually just a really misrepresented state of density displacement???
> 
> ...


You're speaking a foreign language to him, it goes in one side of his firmament and out the other...


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 12, 2020)

Space must be rafters that the firmament hangs from.

Or is Space the densest Element thus supporting flat earth from underneath. 

@RetiredGuerilla rilla you could be right in 10, 20 thousand years who knows? but right now The Bible says water molecules are round.

Have you read the good word lately?


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh man, where to even start...
Dude I failed science in school and even I can tell what a load of bs this is.
Stop being such an obvious troll lol. You can't possibly believe all this nonsense.
The bible makes more sense than this crap.


RetiredGuerilla said:


> All objects of the same size do not fall at the same speed. Take a cotton ball, a rubber ball and a steel ball of the same size. Drop from 3 meters at the same time. Steel ball lands first. Rubber ball 2nd and cotton ball 3rd. Density baby. Less dense objects go up because they are less dense than air. More dense than air objects fall to the ground. Denser objects displace the density more efficiently or faster. That's why the steel ball lands first. No comments on the sad special effects NASA video?  If flat earthers are so insane why bother debunking their claims, deleting their youtube videos and facebook pages? What are "they' afraid of? Have a good weekend Globetards.


You're being ignorant and negating the force of lift.
Simply using your own body strength to lift each ball demonstrates this, if using your body strength to simulate lift.
One will float in the air more than the other, when density and weight are the only different factors to consider.



RetiredGuerilla said:


> if they are the same size and shape the heavier ball will fall faster. get it together Globetard.  You people are so lacking intellect no wonder you believe all this phony science fiction. MOON LANDINGS  lmao


Heavier objects of the same size and shape will ACCELERATE faster to free fall speed. Hence why heavier objects generally hit the ground first.
Terminal velocity is approximately 200km/ hr for a human body. That's why it's unsafe to jump out an aeroplane without a parachute.
You reckon your body falls at the same velocity falling 2 meters vs 10 000ft?
Go jump off a cliff and find out. 

But guess what? Depending on a person's own shape and size, terminal velocity may well vary ever so slightly. Because each person has an individual mass, drag, buoyancy and density.



RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL !! If you remove air from the equation? The earth has air. Does it not? The intellect in which you Globetards use to convey your thoughts leaves a lot to be desired. You use immature insults and profanity. It hits a nerve when I show the facts that outer space is a fairy tale.  Hydrogen gas would rise to the top of the atmosphere faster than helium why? Because it is less dense than helium. Heavier and more dense objects of the same size FALL FASTER. Gravity is only a theory. A idiotic and impossible theory at that. Do you Globetards know the difference between THEORY and LAW? Obviously, unequivocally NO !!


Again denser, heavier objects accelerate faster when they fall and have their own terminal velocity.
Terminal velocity depends on the fluidity of the space an object is falling through. That's why a rock sinks faster in water than a person, if disregarding floatation.
You know air is theoretically a fluid right?

So all things considered. For a moment forget about an object's size, shape, lift, mass, density, buoyancy and drag.
Then answer why that object will still fall toward the ground.
What force is making this object fall?
Give it a name, I dare you!


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 12, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Yes, Gods clock and navigation aid. Isn't it beautiful?


Lol you're out of this world...


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 12, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I can use density displacement to explain anything you call gravity. Which is a unproven theory.


Oh man.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2020)

Firmament, I will name one of my personal crosses “Firmament”!


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 12, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Yeah, and some where between earth and moon is the vacuum of space.  The solar eclipse proves the moon and sun are the exact same size. Oh wait...


So objects don't appear to be smaller, the further away they are?

You get a kick out of this crap don't you?
Only fools here are the ones like myself, who are at first convinced that you believe what you're posting.
But the only one here being an idiot is you.

Not even gonna waste my time replying to your posts anymore. What's the point?
Thanks for the lolz @RetiredGuerilla.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 12, 2020)

The earth is round. You can not believe that if you want. You can get everyone on the earth to agree that it is flat. It does not change the truth. The earth is round. 
If you really want to not be a slave to the programming of the masses, check into the moon being made of cheese. The governments of the world have been holding us back from all of that creamy goodness. Private companies started space travel companies to start mining the moon cheese, and that is why the worlds governments have increased their space programs budgets. Pretending to be weaponizing space, but really hording the endless supply of cheese for their own greed.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 12, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> So all things considered. For a moment forget about an object's size, shape, lift, mass, density, buoyancy and drag.
> Then answer why that object will still fall toward the ground.
> What force is making this object fall?
> Give it a name, I dare you!


They believe the earth is accelerating upwards and that keeps everything stuck to its surface.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Space must be rafters that the firmament hangs from.
> 
> Or is Space the densest Element thus supporting flat earth from underneath.
> 
> ...


LMFAO 'the good book' of Halliburton! I'm crying over here!

Your sense of humor is the BEST!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

You Globetards believe in the obviously and poorly faked moon video i posted. How you rationalize it as authentic is perplexing. Therefore attempting to engage in a intelligent discussion about the lack of validity of outlandish and impossible theories of modern pseudo-science is futile. The comments from you Globetards in regards to the aforementioned video were counted at zero. Modern astronomy throws unproven astronomical numbers out there and they are accepted on blind faith by you mouth breathing marmalukes.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You Globetards believe in the obviously and poorly faked moon video i posted. How you rationalize it as authentic is perplexing. Therefore attempting to engage in a intelligent discussion about the lack of validity of outlandish and impossible theories of modern pseudo-science is futile. The comments from you Globetards in regards to the aforementioned video were counted at zero. Modern astronomy throws unproven astronomical numbers out there and they are accepted on blind faith by you mouth breathing marmalukes.


Lolz, he's baaack! This could potentially break the internet and I think you need a bigger boat RetardedGuerilla


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You Globetards believe in the obviously and poorly faked moon video i posted. How you rationalize it as authentic is perplexing. Therefore attempting to engage in a intelligent discussion about the lack of validity of outlandish and impossible theories of modern pseudo-science is futile. The comments from you Globetards in regards to the aforementioned video were counted at zero. Modern astronomy throws unproven astronomical numbers out there and they are accepted on blind faith by you mouth breathing marmalukes.


Never argue with an idiot; he'll drag you down to his level and beat you with experience. -Sam Clements, aka Mark Twain

You're too stupid to understand that GPS refutes everything you've said.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2020)

It’s so good to know that things don’t “disappear” over the horizon since there is None. 
“Flat Earthers” and “Snake Handlers” groups might have some member overlap.

Water seeks it’s own level so the Earth is flat, OK.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Never argue with an idiot; he'll drag you down to his level and beat you with experience. -Sam Clements, aka Mark Twain
> 
> You're too stupid to understand that GPS refutes everything you've said.


GPS triangulates your position with terrestrial based cell phone towers. Your GPS will NOT work in the deep southern hemisphere because it consist of mostly ocean. I believe in provable "true" science not the modern fad pseudo-science based upon fanciful theories and false assumptions. I destroy your science fiction with true science here on a regular basis. I'm sure you would bite the bubbles of Steven Spielberg's farts for giving you a lifetime of sci-fi fantasy. Weirdo.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It’s so good to know that things don’t “disappear” over the horizon since there is None.
> “Flat Earthers” and “Snake Handlers” groups might have some member overlap.
> 
> Water seeks it’s own level so the Earth is flat, OK.


Water is used as a tool for making structures level. You believe the oceans curve into a ball?  Is ancient sun worship a bizarre cult? Of course it is. So why do you partake in it? Globe earth, gravity, satellites and space walks are fake news you imbecile.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 13, 2020)

Lol goes on and on about god, then rants on about sun worshiping cults. Fucking irony.


----------



## Continuum (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Water is used as a tool for making structures level. You believe the oceans curve into a ball?  Is ancient sun worship a bizarre cult? Of course it is. So why do you partake in it? Globe earth, gravity, satellites and space walks are fake news you imbecile.


Amen Brother! The globe earth is nothing but a prison built of lies. Lies that conceal the truth about our very existence. We are either an insignifigant speck in a vast sea of nothingness or we were created in the image of God with everything rotating about us. Until my eyes and common sense start to deceive me, I'll believe that later.


----------



## Continuum (Feb 13, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> Lol goes on and on about god, then rants on about sun worshiping cults. Fucking irony.


The science of Heliocentrism = Sun Worship.


----------



## lokie (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Water is used as a tool for making structures level. You believe the oceans curve into a ball?  Is ancient sun worship a bizarre cult? Of course it is. So why do you partake in it? Globe earth, gravity, satellites and space walks are fake news you imbecile.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Comparing a droplet vs. a vast ocean of standing water. Typical Globetard rationalization. Observe the pool of water the droplet drips into. Looks flat to me.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 13, 2020)

Continuum said:


> The science of Heliocentrism = Sun Worship.


I don't get it. 
So you're implying the sun isn't important in regards to the existence of life as we know it?
Or that our planet doesn't orbit the sun?

Apologies but I'm not quoting you any further either. You flat earthers are too much.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

Apollo and Helios were brothers in Greek mythology. Helios was the sun God. The Heliocentric theory and Apollo moon missions. Sick huh?The sun circles above the earth. Crepuscular sun rays that angle through the clouds prove it is very close to earth not 93 million miles away. The closer you get to the equator the more intense the sun because you ARE closer to the sun.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 13, 2020)

It’s not only that they’re dumb. It’s also a great demonstration of the power of their OCD. They hold this impossible concept, and then use others with the same OCD to corroborate this impossible concept.

Facts and logic don’t matter, as they only cause a slight panic in the OCD mind. The mind that’s trying at all costs to protect the impossible concept. They will refute facts, science, and logic to protect the impossible concept.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It’s so good to know that things don’t “disappear” over the horizon since there is None.
> “Flat Earthers” and “Snake Handlers” groups might have some member overlap.
> 
> Water seeks it’s own level so the Earth is flat, OK.


Disappear to the naked eye yes but I can take my trusty telescope and bring the entire ship back into view. Better yet, long range infrared photography has taken pictures of mountain ranges at distances of 5,000 miles. So where is this curvature? The dumb down masses never cease to amaze me with their ignorance.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

Rrog said:


> It’s not only that they’re dumb. It’s also a great demonstration of the power of their OCD. They hold this impossible concept, and then use others with the same OCD to corroborate this impossible concept.
> 
> Facts and logic don’t matter, as they only cause a slight panic in the OCD mind. The mind that’s trying at all costs to protect the impossible concept. They will refute facts, science, and logic to protect the impossible concept.


YOU are the one refuting science, facts and logic. Talking about impossible did you make standing water curve yet? How about the fake lunar module liftoff? No comments? Didn't think so. You might be eat up with DKS but meds won't help. DKS= Don't know shit.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 13, 2020)

Lets talk Molten Core, Shear Strength of the Crust and Temp. change.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4478794
> 
> Lets talk Molten Core, Shear Strength of the Crust and Temp. change.


100% and why our planet doesn't just disintegrate into space dust.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 13, 2020)

Assuming gravity is a downward force, is an easy mistake to make. But to completely deny it's existence, man c'mon!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

Gravity can't be measured, identified or proven. How does a helium balloon escape your almighty gravity? Simply because of density, as goes with all objects of the earths realm. Just so you know. G-force is a measurement of acceleration and has nothing to do with your cherished doctrine gravity. Once again gravity is only a theory.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Disappear to the naked eye yes but I can take my trusty telescope and bring the entire ship back into view. Better yet, long range infrared photography has taken pictures of mountain ranges at distances of 5,000 miles.


That’s complete bullshit you amazingly dim witted buffoon


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 13, 2020)

Fuck it. Lets just post real time photos and proof of the sun's actual location.

Looking south at Pearl Harbor, I got the Sun slightly south & to my left. (Googly sky in lanscape, same orientation as the portrait photo).

This would prove how fucked up our seasons would have to be on flat earth.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> GPS triangulates your position with terrestrial based cell phone towers.


That is quite interesting. For two years I lived in an extremely remote, sparsely populated area in Northern BC, Canada, and there weren't any accessible cell towers within 75KM from me. That is, there was NO cell service anywhere until I drove for nearly a full hour.

I had satellite-based Internet service which worked, and all of my GPS units worked just fine (in both of my vehicles, neither of which was built-in, and also my handheld and development electronic units). Since I have literally built my own GPS devices (Arduino-based) and I KNOW for FACT that I did not build in any cellular hardware whatsoever.

Care to explain?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 13, 2020)

Satellites have tail rudders.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

spek9 said:


> That is quite interesting. For two years I lived in an extremely remote, sparsely populated area in Northern BC, Canada, and there weren't any accessible cell towers within 75KM from me. That is, there was NO cell service anywhere until I drove for nearly a full hour.
> 
> I had satellite-based Internet service which worked, and all of my GPS units worked just fine (in both of my vehicles, neither of which was built-in, and also my handheld and development electronic units). Since I have literally built my own GPS devices (Arduino-based) and I KNOW for FACT that I did not build in any cellular hardware whatsoever.
> 
> Care to explain?


So with all the satellites in space supporting your phone you couldn't get service?  Care to explain?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So with all the satellites in space supporting your phone you couldn't get service?  Care to explain?


Cell phone is land based transmission not satellite supported. requires tin foil.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Cell phone is land based transmission not satellite supported. requires tin foil.


If you lay your tinfoil real flat, you’ll get better reception


----------



## Rrog (Feb 13, 2020)

I’m not sure Hawaii exists in their perverted little world. There’s no Australia, for example. That’s part of the conspiracy


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

Australia is in the deep southern hemisphere. It was established as a British penal colony in the late 1700's. Book a flight from Chile to Australia. Now, according to your beloved globe model why not just fly over Antarctica and the airlines would save a ton on fuel and time? Instead you have a layover in Dubai or somewhere. It makes perfect sense on the flat earth map. Buy you a flat earth map on E-bay Rrog you can thank me later.


R.G. - Beating down the globetards with authority on the regular with his superior intellect.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 13, 2020)

Actually, I think the rest of your little clan of kittens believe there is no Australia. What are you doing? Breaking rank with the rest of your silly puddinheads?

Again, you’re ability to even conceive of such a global conspiracy, involving millions of people, spanning centuries and generations.

The OCD runs strong with this one.

And please don’t use the word “intellect” in the same sentence as your name unless the phrases “lacks” or “never had” are also in that sentence


----------



## spek9 (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So with all the satellites in space supporting your phone you couldn't get service?  Care to explain?


Ummm... my cell phone is not satellite based and I never said that it was, it's terrestrial cellular based, which is why it would NOT work where I lived.

All of my GPS units did work just fine, despite the fact that there was no cell service within an hour's drive.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Australia is in the deep southern hemisphere. It was established as a British penal colony in the late 1700's. Book a flight from Chile to Australia. Now, according to your beloved globe model why not just fly over Antarctica and the airlines would save a ton on fuel and time? Instead you have a layover in Dubai or somewhere. It makes perfect sense on the flat earth map. Buy you a flat earth map on E-bay Rrog you can thank me later.
> 
> 
> R.G. - Beating down the globetards with authority on the regular with his superior intellect.











Norwegian Wants To Fly From Buenos Aires To Asia Via Perth (Hello, Antarctica!)


Check out this interesting new route between Buenos Aires and Singapore that Norwegian wants to launch, which would make for some amazing views enroute.




onemileatatime.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 13, 2020)

00Hours:40minutes fromSCL
Arrival at 14Hours:50minutesArrival the following day+1 toADL

24h 40min of duration





00:40SCLDeparture at 00 Hours 40 minutes, from A. Merino Benitez Intl.
09:15SYDArrival at 09 Hours 15 minutes, to Kingsford Smith
*LA801* - Operated by LATAM Airlines





13:15SYDDeparture at 13 Hours 15 minutes, from Kingsford Smith
14:50ADLArrival at 14 Hours 50 minutes, to ADELAIDE
*LA5942* - Operated by Qantas Airways
Review the prices and benefits of each fare

AdvantagesTopCarry-on baggage1 piece of 8 kgAllowedChecked baggage1 piece of 23 kg2 piecesSeat SelectionAllowedLATAM+ seatSubject to availability on LATAM flightsAllowedChanges + fare differenceAllowedRefundBefore the flight100% of the fareEarning LATAM Pass Points8,387PTSPriceUS$1,735

*Fare summary*

*Final price:*1 passenger Round tripIncludes taxes and fees
US$2,752


Are you using Dial Up?


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gravity can't be measured, identified or proven. How does a helium balloon escape your almighty gravity? Simply because of density, as goes with all objects of the earths realm. Just so you know. G-force is a measurement of acceleration and has nothing to do with your cherished doctrine gravity. Once again gravity is only a theory.



Once again, simply stating that gravity is a scientific theory does not devalue the value of its acceptance, implementation, observation, and measurement. In fact, the theory of gravity has millions and millions of supporters the world over again. Your "theory" is failing to take flight in a stoner forum. Well done champ. 

You should learn the basic tenants of most sciences accepted around the world. Earth Science, Biology, Chemistry, Physics, maybe get fancy and pick up some Bio-Chemistry or Organic Chemistry. At any rate, the basics of science. If you wish to make sound arguments in science ( also known as the science of argumentation just in case your mind is wondering) you have to speak the language. 

"G-force" is NOT a MEASUREMENT 
G-force IS A UNIT OF MEASUREMENT 

Acceleration is the rate of change of the velocity of an object with respect to time. Accelerations are vector quantities. Acceleration is the CAPACITY to gain speed. 

I may be mistaken, but you should touch on some of this type of coursework in your freshmen year of junior college....depending on how bad you place during your placement exams.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Ummm... my cell phone is not satellite based and I never said that it was, it's terrestrial cellular based, which is why it would NOT work where I lived.
> 
> All of my GPS units did work just fine, despite the fact that there was no cell service within an hour's drive.


The GPS is also terrestrial based and it may have worked fine but it was not because of satellites. Triangulating your position and having a reception for phone calls are not the same. My Direct TV/internet satellite dish points south away from the magnetic north. It is STATIONARY and is simply a radio antenna that uses a land based grid that relays signals off the ionosphere. I could say firmament but either way this suggest a solid barrier. FWIW the temperature of the ionosphere is 1,000's of degrees. That would easily melt everything a satellite is made of. Any governing power uses it's own media for propaganda and to further their agendas. The US Government won't prosecute itself, tell on itself or allow secrets to become public. All information is strictly censored. Internet, TV, newspapers and magazines all engage in censorship and push propaganda.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Once again, simply stating that gravity is a scientific theory does not devalue the value of its acceptance, implementation, observation, and measurement. In fact, the theory of gravity has millions and millions of supporters the world over again. Your "theory" is failing to take flight in a stoner forum. Well done champ.
> 
> You should learn the basic tenants of most sciences accepted around the world. Earth Science, Biology, Chemistry, Physics, maybe get fancy and pick up some Bio-Chemistry or Organic Chemistry. At any rate, the basics of science. If you wish to make sound arguments in science ( also known as the science of argumentation just in case your mind is wondering) you have to speak the language.
> 
> ...


Big wow I left out unit. So technically you are right. But you still believe in fake moon landing videos. GLOBETARD!!!  Gravity is pseudo-science. It's cool and popular, part fad, part propaganda. Anything more dense than air falls. Anything less dense than air rises. It's not because of gravity. Everybody and anybody with a voice BETTER support and believe in gravity are they will be ridiculed and outcast. Even though it's a complete unproven theory.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 13, 2020)

I like the mention of Australia being discovered by the British, but no mention of explorer Captain James Cook.
Captain James Cook's first expedition was to sail to Tahiti. So astronomers could observe the transit of Venus and simultaneously help them calculate the distance from the Earth to the Sun.
There's a catch though, because the transit of Venus is a cycle which happens every 120 years.

All you flat earthers can deny it all like, but we had the Earth pretty figured out long before then. They knew there were other planets as well.

Exlpain the transit of Venus flat earthers! That is clearly something observable.
https://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2004/28may_cook
And while you're at it, please demonstrate how this math is incorrect by providing your own...




__





Transit of Venus: Why Is It Important? | Exploratorium






www.exploratorium.edu





Edit: links are working now.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The GPS is also terrestrial based and it may have worked fine but it was not because of satellites. Triangulating your position and having a reception for phone calls are not the same. My Direct TV/internet satellite dish points south away from the magnetic north. It is STATIONARY and is simply a radio antenna that uses a land based grid that relays signals off the ionosphere. I could say firmament but either way this suggest a solid barrier. FWIW the temperature of the ionosphere is 1,000's of degrees. That would easily melt everything a satellite is made of. Any governing power uses it's own media for propaganda and to further their agendas. The US Government won't prosecute itself, tell on itself or allow secrets to become public. All information is strictly censored. Internet, TV, newspapers and magazines all engage in censorship.


Your antenna points south because it intersects the equatorial plane at geostationary altitude.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

Venus is a star in the firmament that is ALWAYS visible. Any expert astronomer who is truthful will tell you outer space does not exist. If you truly know astronomy then you know there is no outer space. The stars move as one mass concentric with Polaris which is stationary and fixed above the north pole. There is no parallax between the stars. If they are at varying distances then their position would change relative to each other. Once you comprehend this you will know the heliocentric theory of a solar system is impossible. The cosmos are locked into a cycle of precise repetitive motion. Just like a clock we use them to count days, months, years and to mark the season change via the meteor showers.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 13, 2020)

Horseshit, show the math flat earthers.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Your antenna points south because it intersects the equatorial plane at geostationary altitude.


LOL !!! Is that sweet spot they launch the satellites into? Are they in the vacuum of space at 4k degrees? They point south because the magnetic north pole causes interference.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL !!! Is that sweet spot they launch the satellites into? Are they in the vacuum of space at 4k degrees? They point south because the magnetic north pole causes interference.


If you are interested, it’s called orbital mechanics.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> Horseshit, show the math flat earthers.


How about plane trigonometry for oceanic navigation. Do you know how many ship wrecks spherical trig navigation caused in the southern hemisphere in the 1800's? Didn't think so.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Venus is a star in the firmament that is ALWAYS visible. Any expert astronomer who is truthful will tell you outer space does not exist. If you truly know astronomy then you know there is no outer space. The stars move as one mass concentric with Polaris which is stationary and fixed above the north pole. There is no parallax between the stars. If they are at varying distances then their position would change relative to each other. Once you comprehend this you will know the heliocentric theory of a solar system is impossible. The cosmos are locked into a cycle of precise repetitive motion. Just like a clock we use them to count days, months, years and to mark the season change via the meteor showers.


Can you show any peer-reviewed references for even one of these assertions?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Once again, simply stating that gravity is a scientific theory does not devalue the value of its acceptance, implementation, observation, and measurement. In fact, the theory of gravity has millions and millions of supporters the world over again. Your "theory" is failing to take flight in a stoner forum. Well done champ.
> 
> You should learn the basic tenants of most sciences accepted around the world. Earth Science, Biology, Chemistry, Physics, maybe get fancy and pick up some Bio-Chemistry or Organic Chemistry. At any rate, the basics of science. If you wish to make sound arguments in science ( also known as the science of argumentation just in case your mind is wondering) you have to speak the language.
> 
> ...


the organic chemistry section cheers loudly


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Can you show any peer-reviewed references for even one of these assertions?


Are you familiar with time lapse video? Polaris has been filmed at night with video over several hours. From this you can see the star trails which make perfect circles around Polaris. This is not new science BTW this has been known for many years.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> Horseshit, show the math flat earthers.


The math is a consequence of the choice of one’s premises.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Are you familiar with time lapse video? Polaris has been filmed at night with video over several hours. From this you can see the star trails which make perfect circles around Polaris.


Link


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> the organic chemistry section cheers loudly


How does organic chemistry correlate to oceans curving into a ball, gravity and outer space?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> How does organic chemistry correlate to oceans curving into a ball, gravity and outer space?


Peer-reviewed link for even one of your assertions?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

Get off your lazy ass and do some truth seeking. BOOKS: Terra Firma, Zetetic Astronomy, 100 proofs the earth not a globe, Greatest Lie on Earth. I'm sure you tube has the video. Three of these books were written over a 100 years ago when there was more truth and less BS.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 13, 2020)

water droplet on a leaf in my yard. Perfectly round and still.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Get off your lazy ass and do some truth seeking. BOOKS: Terra Firma, Zetetic Astronomy, 100 proofs the earth not a globe, Greatest Lie on Earth. I'm sure you tube has the video. Three of these books were written over a 100 years ago when there was more truth and less BS.


-emphasis- peer-reviewed -/emphasis-


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> -emphasis- peer-reviewed -/emphasis-


Translation: A government approved voice or propagandist. So NASA, Bill Nye the science guy or Neil D. Tyson must give their approval or it's not true? Aren't you a bright one?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> water droplet on a leaf in my yard. Perfectly round and still.
> 
> View attachment 4479065


Compared to a vast ocean?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Translation: A government approved voice or propagandist. So NASA, Bill Nye the science guy or Neil D. Tyson must give their approval or it's not true? Aren't you a bright one?


No. Simply someone vetted by the scientific community, not necessarily the media-minded mediators you name.
A book or internet video is inadmissible. There is no filtering mechanism for charismatic charlatans.
Peer review is the one legitimate bulwark that we have against your sort of “just so stories”.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No. Simply someone vetted by the scientific community, not necessarily the media-minded mediators you name.
> A book or internet video is inadmissible. There is no filtering mechanism for charismatic charlatans.
> Peer review is the one legitimate bulwark that we have against your sort of “just so stories”.


Go watch NASA's lunar module take off and comment on that first.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Compared to a vast ocean?


still proves water can "curve." Irrefutably.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Go watch NASA's lunar module take off and comment on that first.


Stop diverting.
Bring credible peer-reviewed references.
Until then you are just another liar on the Internet.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Stop diverting.
> Bring credible peer-reviewed references.
> Until then you are just another liar on the Internet.



Evidently we've got another finshaggy!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Evidently we've got another finshaggy!


Or that other golden child, Kaendar


----------



## spek9 (Feb 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Stop diverting.
> Bring credible peer-reviewed references.
> Until then you are just another liar on the Internet.


You might want to recollect that you're speaking to someone who has cited the bible to back up their previously stated "facts".


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Or that other golden child, Kaendar


No.
Edit : my very first post in 2012 was in response to him that resulted in a tread that the mods determining I must not in the best interest of RIU and I had to come back anew. Fun times. (i'm a slow learner)


----------



## Rrog (Feb 14, 2020)

Amazing sack of bullshit, eh??


----------



## Rrog (Feb 14, 2020)

Mental illness is more serious than you think.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

Firmament


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Fuck it. Lets just post real time photos and proof of the sun's actual location.
> 
> Looking south at Pearl Harbor, I got the Sun slightly south & to my left. (Googly sky in lanscape, same orientation as the portrait photo).
> 
> ...


During the winter the sun passes through the deep southern hemisphere until it reaches the Tropic of Capricorn. Around Dec. 20th or so is the first day of winter it then begins working it's way north until it reaches the Tropic of Cancer on June 20th or so. The sun moves a 1/4 of a degree each day. It travels at 900 mph. That is 15 miles per minute and one mile every 4 seconds. Then the process repeats its self. Just like clock work. Your star maps proved dick Globetard. View the NASA video on page 140 of this thread.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show!


That is "true" science.  The schooling of the Globetards (who have absolutely no business in science and tech forum) continues....Go to page 140 of this thread and view the NASA video. I have yet to get ANY thoughts, comments or responses on this video shown to the American public in 1972.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

I have a doctorate of Firmament Apologetics, thank you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> You might want to recollect that you're speaking to someone who has cited the bible to back up their previously stated "facts".


You might want to view the NASA video on page 140 of this thread and honestly tell me is that real. It's old school special effects  LOL LOL "WE'RE ON OUR WAY HOUSTON" LMAO !!!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> No.
> Edit : my very first post in 2012 was in response to him that resulted in a tread that the mods determining I must not in the best interest of RIU and I had to come back anew. Fun times. (i'm a slow learner)


Yeah bro you a real slow learner, WE'RE ON OUR WAY HOUSTON !!


----------



## Rrog (Feb 14, 2020)

Dumbest guy on this thread.... the bullshit is never ending. The insight into mental illness is compelling, though. Like watching a pimple-popper video on YouTube.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Dumbest guy on this thread.... the bullshit is never ending. The insight into mental illness is compelling, though. Like watching a pimple-popper video on YouTube.


Is stupidity and mental illness your excuse for thinking the NASA video on page 140 is real? Talk about bullshit? WE'RE ON OUR WAY HOUSTON !!! LMAO !!! Just admit that the video is vintage, old school special effects rrog. 


"The truth taste good when the belly's fool of lies". 

Retired Guerilla esq.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 14, 2020)

You’re also ugly


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> During the winter the sun passes through the deep southern hemisphere until it reaches the Tropic of Capricorn. Around Dec. 20th or so is the first day of winter it then begins working it's way north until it reaches the Tropic of Cancer on June 20th or so. The sun moves a 1/4 of a degree each day. It travels at 900 mph. That is 15 miles per minute and one mile every 4 seconds. Then the process repeats its self. Just like clock work. Your star maps proved dick Globetard. View the NASA video on page 140 of this thread.


Nah im good, i don't like TV ect...

I know it probably blew right over your peanut brain, I posted that star map so that users from North and/or South could also do the same thing, if the earth were flat we would all have access to the same stars. "See with your eyes" you say?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Nah im good, i don't like TV ect...
> 
> I know it probably blew right over your peanut brain, I posted that star map so that users from North and/or South could also do the same thing, if the earth were flat we would all have access to the same stars. "See with your eyes" you say?


It's called declination Globetard.  The sun and stars are close to the earth so the further you are away from them on a flat extended plane the lower they appear in the sky. The NASA video is such an embarrassment why don't you just choose the side the truth is on  If the earth were a globe the entire earth would not see the same moon phase but we do.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

Like a Conspiracy Show thing.
So as we look through a powerful telescope, why do we see all these round objects beyond the separated firmaments?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Like a Conspiracy Show thing.
> So as we look through a powerful telescope, why do we see all these round objects beyond the separated firmaments?


How do you know they aren't a disc or just a small light? Do those round objects also tilt and rotate on a imaginary axis? Do they also rotate around a sun once a year? Why is there no parallax? One word. FIRMAMENT


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 14, 2020)

I completely understand it now.
The earth is flat, stationary and doesn't spin.

Praise be to Jesus, oh heavenly father, I am converted!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Way more likely the existence of a creator than the NASA video being real. OUCH !!


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Feb 14, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> I completely understand it now.
> The earth is flat, stationary and doesn't spin.
> 
> Praise be to Jesus, oh heavenly father, I am converted!


I'm not converted until the person who cites the bible and a single video as evidence of a flat earth explains how they can infer that a flat earth doesn't have any edges I can jump off of.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I'm not converted until the person who cites the bible and a single video as evidence of a flat earth explains how they can infer that a flat earth doesn't have any edges I can jump off of.


I had to laugh at the flat earth response the other day in this thread, by replying "who says there's an edge". I lol'd at that one a lot.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 14, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> I had to laugh at the flat earth response the other day in this thread, by replying "who says there's an edge". I lol'd at that one a lot.


Yeah, I prompted that response. I believe I asked the following three or four times with no response: "If I fell off the edge of the earth, would I fall down away from the earth, or back up towards it"... or something extremely similar.

The response you've referenced was the only response I received.

I then asked for some clarification of whether then if the earth was infinite. I got no response.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Yeah, I prompted that response. I believe I asked the following three or four times with no response: "If I fell off the edge of the earth, would I fall down away from the earth, or back up towards it"... or something extremely similar.
> 
> The response you've referenced was the only response I received.
> 
> I then asked for some clarification of whether then if the earth was infinite. I got no response.


But the firmament man, the firmament!


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 14, 2020)

NASA being real or not has nothing to do with the shape of the earth. Humans figured out Earth was round millenniums before space travel was even a thought.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I dont see what NASA being real or not has anything to do with the shape of the earth.


Well, it means everything because NASA is the one who provides ALL the fake pictures of the ball earth from so called space. NASA is a complete fraud and not even a good fraud at that. You have a long way to go son. A very long way to go.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Well, it means everything because NASA is the one who provides ALL the fake pictures of the ball earth from so called space. NASA is a complete fraud and not even a good fraud at that. You have a long way to go son. A very long way to go.


photos arent the only thing that proves Earth is round. No flat earther has ever provided a convincing image of the planet that even looks remotely realistic. Every single model of a flat earth ever created looks pathetically juvenile. You flat-tards have access to all the same "CGI" software you think NASA is using.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Yeah, I prompted that response. I believe I asked the following three or four times with no response: "If I fell off the edge of the earth, would I fall down away from the earth, or back up towards it"... or something extremely similar.
> 
> The response you've referenced was the only response I received.
> 
> I then asked for some clarification of whether then if the earth was infinite. I got no response.


You are too ignorant to see that the reality you are presented with is a sham. Who knows what lies beyond Antarctica? It's a impassable frozen circumference that contains the oceans. That I do know. The 1892 Gleason map shows it as a circumference. One year after the end of WW 2 the U.S. Navy launched operation High Jump to learn more about Antarctica. I don't expect some one as uneducated as you to know anything about that.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You are too ignorant to see that the reality you are presented with is a sham. Who knows what lies beyond Antarctica? It's a impassable frozen circumference that contains the oceans. That I do know. The 1892 Gleason map shows it as a circumference. One year after the end of WW 2 the U.S. Navy launched operation High Jump to learn more about Antarctica. I don't expect some one as uneducated as you to know anything about that.


Too tall to fly over then? The entire planet has a ring of ice, resembling The Wall in Game of Thrones?

I'm very educated. Just not by the University of Idiocy Indoctrination and False Reality that you attended.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 14, 2020)

Again to support this insanity:

- Hundred, if not thousands of years of ocean travel.
-Millions of sea and air explorers, captains, and pilots. 
-Tens of millions of cartographers, tech developers, and related support people. 
- From all nations.

All of these people would have known the “truth” that the world is flat

And ALL of these millions and millions of people have taken this secret to their graves

For thousands of years no one squealed.

Really?






__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Rrog (Feb 14, 2020)

The bullshit also flows quickly with this one.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> A photo can't be taken of the earth as a whole you imbecilic moron. Pilots can't fly above 50,000 feet without special equipment such as a pressurized suit. A pilots maximum altitude is around 80,000 feet. Weather balloons with go-pro cams have gone to around 115,000 feet and show a flat extended plane. Are you the same buffoon that tried to say a paper clip and steel ball fall at the same speed? GLOBETARD


I just want to see pictures of this earth-surrounding Ice Wall that can't be flown over, as well as coordinates as to where I can find it.

Does your bible cite this wall at all?


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 14, 2020)

Hahahaha! XD
Seriously have these flatbrains ever used a map before?
Or even travelled further than a few miles.

First I've heard of the 1982 Gleason Map and had to google it. The fucking thing doesn't even illustrate Australia and New Zealand etc.
Let alone everything else.
Could I please be correctly shown where Australia is on Gleason's map if I'm wrong?

You flat earthers are really something special. Thanks for the lolz, that really made my day.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Again to support this insanity:
> 
> - Hundred, if not thousands of years of ocean travel.
> -Millions of sea and air explorers, captains, and pilots.
> ...


Yep. The sea explorers used plane trig for oceanic navigation too. Gus Grissom was critically outspoken on the Apollo space program and NASA burnt him alive inside a capsule during a "test". I repeat Antarctica was mapped out as a circumference by Gleason in 1892. So a lot of people knew the true shape of the earth. I would say a lot of professional astronomers know the earth is a stationary plane but who wants to risk their lively hood or job for being outspoken? Who wants to go public and be ridiculed and outcast? Chain of command. Do your job STFU and don't rock the boat.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> Hahahaha! XD
> Seriously have these flatbrains ever used a map before?
> Or even travelled further than a few miles.
> 
> ...


It's there you just don't know Geography.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 14, 2020)

Show me and prove it please. 

Edit: oh no wait, i see, that stretched looking thing that doesn't even resemble it.

You know the whole country is navigable don't you know? Maps you buy at the news agency are accurate lol.
And how about street directories?
Well maybe not Tasmania...

You guys are unique.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I just want to see pictures of this earth-surrounding Ice Wall that can't be flown over, as well as coordinates as to where I can find it.
> 
> Does your bible cite this wall at all?


The ice wall surrounds the entire continent. Do some research. That's why it was called operation high jump which began in Aug. 1946. Look it up.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 14, 2020)

Can you flat earthers point to your exact position on a flat earth map. Then use said map to travel somewhere on land you've never been before?

Lol what rubbish.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The ice wall surrounds the entire continent. Do some research. That's why it was called operation high jump.


So Antarctica is surrounded by an ice wall, but the rest of the planet isn't? Why can't I reach the edge of the earth if I'm not on the continent of Antarctica surrounded by the wall?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The ice wall surrounds the entire continent. Do some research. That's why it was called operation high jump.


I've wondered why penguins even bothered.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> So Antarctica is surrounded by an ice wall, but the rest of the planet isn't? Why can't I reach the edge of the earth if I'm not on the continent of Antarctica surrounded by the wall?


The ice wall is the coast line of the entire Antarctic continent. There are no rivers or inward passages. The longest ice melt stream is a mere 19 miles long. The magnetic North pole is dead center of the flat earth. The Antarctic ice wall contains all the oceans and continents. North of the equator is where most of the earths land mass is found. The mystery is what is beyond Antarctica. Google Gleason map of 1892. Google the ice wall. If you google earth Antarctica you get cartoons.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> Show me and prove it please.
> 
> Edit: oh no wait, i see, that stretched looking thing that doesn't even resemble it.
> 
> ...


What makes you so sure you know the exact shape of Australia?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

The Gleason Map simply isn’t a depiction of a flat earth at all which after all is a silly myth.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Google Gleason map of 1892


I think I'll stick to maps that are much more recent, thank you. I only review and reference documentation that's over 100 years old for doing historical research, or identifying what tools, mindsets and knowledge existed that far back.

Besides, with you citing the bible previously, I immediately suspect your map as a farce anyhow.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> What makes you so sure you know the exact shape of Australia?


Because I've used a map and compass before dummy. Ever been bushwalking or hiking before?
Even driving a 1000km to a location you don't know.

Like I said. Point to your position on a flat earth map, then travel somewhere on land you haven't been before.
I mean shit, are there even flat earth "maps" available?
Local areas, not just the world model.
Until a flat earther can achieve this, your whole theory is completely bunk!

You're totally full of it.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

This IS historical research. 100 years ago there was less fake news and more truth. The best clues and knowledge are from the 1800's in relation to a lot of subjects. Maps made after ww 2 are useless. The globe earth lie has been perpetuated for 100's of years. It's not a new phenomenon. If you want to seek truth about ANYTHING do your own research and make you own observations. Some dig deeper than others. For me there is no question the earth is a stationary extended plane. I'm researching who the media gatekeepers are and what their agenda is. Yes balls deep into flat earth.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 14, 2020)

He’s totally full of it. Yes. Oh well


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's called declination Globetard.  The sun and stars are close to the earth so the further you are away from them on a flat extended plane the lower they appear in the sky. The NASA video is such an embarrassment why don't you just choose the side the truth is on  If the earth were a globe the entire earth would not see the same moon phase but we do.


Declination huh?

Quebec
June : hours of light ( 15)
December : hours of light (8:30)

Oahu
June : hours of light (13:30)
December : hours of light (11)

Capetown
June : hours of daylight (10)
December : hours of daylight (14:30)


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> Because I've used a map and compass before dummy. Ever been bushwalking or hiking before?
> Even driving a 1000km to a location you don't know.
> 
> Like I said. Point to your position on a flat earth map, then travel somewhere on land you haven't been before.
> ...


EXAMPLE: Some maps show Greenland the same size as Africa. All maps are distorted. I doubt any civilian can get a map that is truly to scale.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

Before Fox and One News Now, Breigtbart, Newsmax and the rest there was little fake news.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Declination huh?
> 
> Quebec
> June : hours of light ( 15)
> ...


I just went over this. In the winter months the sun is circling over the earth in the deep southern hemisphere that is why Quebec has 8:30 hours in Dec. and Capetown S. Africa has 14:30. In June It's making circles in the Northern hemisphere so Capetown S. Africa gets only 10 hours and Quebec's daylight hours in the summer increase to 15. If you go to the Arctic in late June you can see the sunset then the sunrise about a half hour later. Tropical areas have very little change in daylight hours. At the equator every day of the year is right at 12 hours.


----------



## lambandtuna (Feb 14, 2020)

_Flat Earth_ Society Has _Members All Around the Globe

you'll never stop us

jkjk im not a flat earther_


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

That’s just fuckin nuts. How much of your consciousness do you invest in pursuit of this obnoxious silliness?


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> EXAMPLE: Some maps show Greenland the same size as Africa. All maps are distorted. I doubt any civilian can get a map that is truly to scale.


Dude you are dodging the question like crazy.

Where are the flat earth maps. Is there even one of your state and what's the scale?

You're not going to respond, because you already know the answer...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Silliness is someone who believes the oceans curve into a ball. That humans are monkeys riding this ball shaped organic spaceship at break neck speed through outer space as it revolves around the sun and spins tilted on a imaginary axis. Silliness is someone who believes in poorly faked NASA moon missions.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> Dude you are dodging the question like crazy.
> 
> Where are the flat earth maps. Is there even one of your state and what's the scale?
> 
> You're not going to respond, because you already know the answer...


Gleason's map issued to 7 countries in Nov. 1892 for the one millionth time. Latitude, longitude, time calculator. Scientifically and practically correct. For some reason you Globetards think people from the late 1800's were dumb asses. They had advanced math just so you know. You Globetards don't surprise me one bit with your stupidity and ignorance. Look it up: Some students proved Kansas was literally flatter than a pancake. Florida is even flatter than Kansas....Oh wait....where is the curve?


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 14, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gleason's map issued to 7 countries in Nov. 1892 for the one millionth time. Latitude, longitude, time calculator. Scientifically and practically correct. For some reason you Globetards think people from the late 1800's were dumb asses. They had advanced math just so you know. You Globetards don't surprise me one bit with your stupidity and ignorance


Local maps please. Even one of your state, or any 1 state for that matter. And what is the scale?

Not "Gleason's map issued to 7 countries".
Guess Captain James Cook and the other explorers were full of shit too, huh?
Want math? Did you even read the links I posted yesterday?
All these navigators sharing and drawing detailed maps, to find the places again, or head back home. They were full of it then? 

Lol please. The title of this thread is so fitting.
You're just a troll, who doesn't actually believe what you post.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 14, 2020)

As someone said within the first few pages of this thread its like arguing with someone who believes 2 + 2 = 3.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> As someone said within the first few pages of this thread its like arguing with someone who believes 2 + 2 = 3.


This turns out to be false, even for very large values of 3.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Yep. The sea explorers used plane trig for oceanic navigation too. Gus Grissom was critically outspoken on the Apollo space program and NASA burnt him alive inside a capsule during a "test". I repeat Antarctica was mapped out as a circumference by Gleason in 1892. So a lot of people knew the true shape of the earth. I would say a lot of professional astronomers know the earth is a stationary plane but who wants to risk their lively hood or job for being outspoken? Who wants to go public and be ridiculed and outcast? Chain of command. Do your job STFU and don't rock the boat.


This is a stupid, stupid answer. Tens of millions of people required to pull this off and you’re trying to validate this. Jesus christ you’re dumber than toast 

“I would say a lot of professional astronomers..”. Again, how about zero. You complete idiot.

Gus Grissom. More made up bullshit. You’re a weak mind. Clearly .


----------



## Rrog (Feb 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The ice wall surrounds the entire continent. Do some research. That's why it was called operation high jump which began in Aug. 1946. Look it up.


no. That’s more complete bullshit fabrication. It’s a well documented deployment that had nothing whatsoever to do with walls. You’re lying


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 15, 2020)

How come we cant see the north star from Australia?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2020)

Millions of photos from hundreds of weather and mapping satellites are all fake, of course. Trillions of bits of scanning info used daily by millions of people are all fake I guess.

Flats have been sent by Gawd to guide us to the truth. I see now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> How come we cant see the north star from Australia?


It's view is blocked by one of the I-Beams holding up the firmament.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 15, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> How come we cant see the north star from Australia?


I just went over this yesterday. DECLINATION. The star is close to the earth the further south you move from Polaris the lower it gets in the sky. None of the deep southern hemisphere can see Polaris. Vise versa with the southern cross. Only south Florida and south Texas can see the southern cross. RESEARCH IT !


----------



## Rrog (Feb 15, 2020)

Bullshit bullshit and more bullshit

I’d the firmament were flat you’d see it. Idiot


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 15, 2020)

Rrog said:


> no. That’s more complete bullshit fabrication. It’s a well documented deployment that had nothing whatsoever to do with walls. You’re lying


The Navy had to negotiate the wall in order to enter Antarctica to establish a base of operations. That's where the name operation high jump comes from turd burglar. The wall completely surrounds the entire continent of Antarctica. RESEARCH IT !


----------



## Rrog (Feb 15, 2020)

No it doesn’t you demented twit. Not even close. You’re grasping at smoke


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Millions of photos from hundreds of weather and mapping satellites are all fake, of course. Trillions of bits of scanning info used daily by millions of people are all fake I guess.
> 
> Flats have been sent by Gawd to guide us to the truth. I see now.


Satellites are a hoax.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I just went over this yesterday. DECLINATION. The star is close to the earth the further south you move from Polaris the lower it gets in the sky. None of the deep southern hemisphere can see Polaris. Vise versa with the southern cross. Only south Florida and south Texas can see the southern cross. RESEARCH IT !


First of all, HAHAHAHAHAHAHA *breathe* HAHAHAHAHA.

Second of all, I note that you use the word "hemiSPHERE" there. Please explain, in detail, how that works if the earth is flat?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Satellites are a hoax.


Speechless


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2020)

Title of the thread has just been proven.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 15, 2020)

Wait wait. We haven’t recently reviewed WHY tens of millions of people have been hiding the flat earth. For centuries. Why oh why??

please tell us retread. Pretty please. Tell us the story again.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 15, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Wait wait. We haven’t recently reviewed WHY tens of millions of people have been hiding the flat earth. For centuries. Why oh why??


I just want to hear the explanation of why he uses the word "hemisphere" to describe a flat earth. I don't believe he thinks the earth is flat at all, and these are all online strawman arguments for his narcissistic attention seeking, likely due to an inability to socialize with other real human beings.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 15, 2020)

Oh, the “Why” is a real gem


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> DECLINATION


Or in recognized science "Curvature of the Earth".


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Satellites are a hoax.


Just so my notes are clear, valid, and not misrepresented. You stated earlier that Gravity did NOT exist, and now you would like to ad the falsehood that "Satellites are a hoax". 

First lets agree to a context. By Satellites do you mean in the context of spaceflight, say a object that has been intentionally put into orbit but humans. Also known as artificial satellite.... Or do you mean a Satellite as in a Organic Satellite like say a Comet. Apples and Oranges little Johnnie. 

You may be ( highly doubt it) very surprised to know that your very telecommunication post of " Satellites are a hoax" was _ironically_ transmitted thanks to at least one if not many Satellites that are currently up in what Scientist refer to as " Low earth orbit". For the most part, most modern communications eventually all route back to utilizing a communications satellite to orchestrate and route the infinite communication highways. 

Even crazier of a notion is to ; grab a cheap telescope. The cheapest one amazon will even work. With that galactic device you can clearly with even less than 20/20 vision see hundreds and hundreds of different Satellites currently up in low earth orbit. 

I assure you that hoax telescopes are sold separately. Get the non-hoax telescope so that you can observe the craziest phenomenon called Satellites. Both artificial and organic.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Just so my notes are clear, valid, and not misrepresented. You stated earlier that Gravity did NOT exist, and now you would like to ad the falsehood that "Satellites are a hoax".
> 
> First lets agree to a context. By Satellites do you mean in the context of spaceflight, say a object that has been intentionally put into orbit but humans. Also known as artificial satellite.... Or do you mean a Satellite as in a Organic Satellite like say a Comet. Apples and Oranges little Johnnie.
> 
> ...


What is an organic satellite? (I am also impelled to muse on what such a one orbiting Vega might be called.)


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Satellites are a hoax.


Don't be an idiot.. I have told you to take your asterisk outside and smoke a couple around 3-5am or right after sundown and look up, for years now. . . Mother loving satellites are up theere and you can see some moving through your denial or it's fireflies trying to get out of the dome of bullsheet.


----------



## Continuum (Feb 16, 2020)

Time lapse of the entire sky rotating around Polaris = Flat & motionless earth


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 16, 2020)

Continuum said:


> Time lapse of the entire sky rotating around Polaris = Flat & motionless earth
> View attachment 4481000


Stars are fake, listen to your buddy. That's Nikon sale's marketing fukery..


----------



## Continuum (Feb 16, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> Stars are fake, listen to your buddy. That's Nikon sale's marketing fukery..


A Collection of Star Trail Images


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> Don't be an idiot.. I have told you to take your asterisk outside and smoke a couple around 3-5am or right after sundown and look up, for years now. . . Mother loving satellites are up theere and you can see some moving through your denial or it's fireflies trying to get out of the dome of bullsheet.


Satellites in LEO have about the same angular speed (rate of apparent motion) as airliners at altitude. All aircraft blink. Very few satellites do.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 16, 2020)

Continuum said:


> A Collection of Star Trail Images


You should see what my 7yo nephew can do with Photoshop. YouTube had him lost too watching dumb sheet. Still waiting for a flat earther to hop on a rocket and go higher than a small building and snap some Nikon proof of concept shots. 

#Moot


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Satellites in LEO have about the same angular speed (rate of apparent motion) as airliners at altitude. All aircraft blink. Very few satellites do.


Sooo, you saying that you can not see satellites from the ground?? Or you concur some can be seen when conditions are met?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> Sooo, you saying that you can not see satellites from the ground?? Or you concur some can be seen when conditions are met?


I use heavens-above dot com to know when to sight the brighter ones. I do enjoy a good Space Station pass, and in my 20x90s it is plainly an extended object.

The exception to the unblinking satellite rule of thumb is some Russian upper rocket stages. I’ve seen them go blink blink blink because venting residual propellant left them spinning end over end at up to 50 rpm or so.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

The human body has physical limitations in regards to altitude. Pilots fitted with pressurized suits max out at 80,000 ft altitude. NASA has an extensive high altitude balloon program that dates back to 1960. They probably use more helium that anyone else. Allow me to put it into layman terms for the less brilliant minds among us. See video below.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Cx2H (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


>


#Lie

YouTube also says the tooth fairy is real...


----------



## spek9 (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The human body is has physical limitations in regards to altitude. Pilots fitted with pressurized suits max out at 80,000 ft altitude. NASA has an extensive high altitude balloon program that dates back to 1960. They probably use more helium that anyone else. Allow me to put it into layman terms for the less brilliant minds among us. See video below.


I don't need to see any video. I just want you to explain why you call the southern part of earth a "hemisphere".

You keep claiming people here are uneducated, so I'd like you to give your definition of "sphere".


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Title of the thread has just been proven.


You are the one who does not know that communication cables have been laid on the ocean bottom since the 1850's. So the dim witted, uneducated mouth breathers think that the woke, enlightened and inquisitive are a pathetic waste of flesh. Gotcha......


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> #Lie
> 
> YouTube also says the tooth fairy is real...


Oh you heartless illusion destroyer. No tooth fairy; my childhood was one long fiction.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I don't need to see any video. I just want you to explain why you call the southern part of earth a "hemisphere".
> 
> You keep claiming people here are uneducated, so I'd like you to give your definition of "sphere".


Your lack of intelligence is a waste of my time. SIGH....Southern hemisphere is simply south of the equatorial line on the flat earth map. Guess where the northern hemisphere is Globetard? I could go one better and say the earth's entire realm is shaped like a half sphere with a north and a south. The earth as a disk with a dome that contains the cosmos. You don't want to see the video because you choose comforting lies over unpleasant truths. Therefore i am blocking you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> #Lie
> 
> YouTube also says the tooth fairy is real...


NASA has its ISS on youtube. So what are you saying?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

Mars is just a light in the dome. Does this look like something you could land on?


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


>


What a well written, shitty, shitty song. Clever song writer, but obviously ignorant.

Hey, here's some food for thought - https://www.nasa.gov/audience/forstudents/5-8/features/nasa-knows/what-is-a-satellite-58.html
I recommend reading "Why Are Satellites Important?" and "How Do Satellites Orbit Earth?"
In case you couldn't be bothered reading it, out of sheer ignorance, here's a couple quotes. Which may cause you to enter a deep fit of rage, so don't say I didn't warn you.
"A group of more than 20 satellites make up the Global Positioning System, or GPS."
(and)
"Before satellites, TV signals didn't go very far. Tv signals only travel in straight lines. So they would quickly trail off into space instead of following Earth's curve. Sometimes mountains or tall buildings would block them. Phone calls to far away places were also a problem. Setting up telephone wires over long distances or underwater is difficult and costs a lot."
(and)
"Most satellites are launched into space on rockets. A satellite orbits Earth when it's speed is balanced by the pull of the Earth's gravity. Without this balance, the satellite would fly in a straight line off into space or fall back to earth."

For anyone else interested, there's a brief explanation of what natural satellites are as well.


----------



## Continuum (Feb 16, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> You should see what my 7yo nephew can do with Photoshop. YouTube had him lost too watching dumb sheet. Still waiting for a flat earther to hop on a rocket and go higher than a small building and snap some Nikon proof of concept shots.
> 
> #Moot


His photoshop prowess doesn't change the fact that the entire sky has a fixed rotation point. Where would such a view be possible from on an oblate spheroid spinning at 1000mph? Why are Venus and Mercury visible in the night sky? When it's dark, the earth has supposedly rotated away from the sun and planets in a nearer orbit would be obscured.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

Why would ANYBODY trust a NASA website?


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Mars is just a light in the dome. Does this look like something you could land on?


Hahahahaha, hahahahaha! XD
Comparing the magnification of a compact digital camera to a telescope.
Really have seen it all now.
LMFAO!

Please do keep going, you're a fantastic comedian and troll.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> Sooo, you saying that you can not see satellites from the ground?? Or you concur some can be seen when conditions are met?


How can you see a satellite the size of a car from how many miles away? Come on man.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 16, 2020)

Logic and facts are not effective against mental illness


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> What a well written, shitty, shitty song. Clever song writer, but obviously ignorant.
> 
> Hey, here's some food for thought - https://www.nasa.gov/audience/forstudents/5-8/features/nasa-knows/what-is-a-satellite-58.html
> I recommend reading "Why Are Satellites Important?" and "How Do Satellites Orbit Earth?"
> ...


Most, not all?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> How can you see a satellite the size of a car from how many miles away? Come on man.


Typical illogical answer from you. Easy to find them with my binocs.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Your lack of intelligence is a waste of my time. SIGH....Southern hemisphere is simply south of the equatorial line on the flat earth map. Guess where the northern hemisphere is Globetard? I could go one better and say the earth's entire realm is shaped like a half sphere with a north and a south. The earth as a disk with a dome that contains the cosmos. You don't want to see the video because you choose comforting lies over unpleasant truths. Therefore i am blocking you.


A disk with a dome? Wow. How do you know there's a dome? Apparently, we can't get to the edge of the earth because of some ice wall, so has anyone touched this dome? What's it made up of physically? How thick is it? Is it solid, liquid or gas? Does it allow particulate matter to pass through?

Where did you go to school? A sphere is not a disk with a dome. A basketball is a sphere. The earth is a sphere... even according to your own words. It's funny, but in no way interesting how you try to bend your beliefs to fit the words you describe things with.

Oh, did I say LOL? LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

spek9 said:


> A disk with a dome? Wow. How do you know there's a dome? Apparently, we can't get to the edge of the earth because of some ice wall, so has anyone touched this dome? What's it made up of physically? How thick is it? Is it solid, liquid or gas? Does it allow particulate matter to pass through?
> 
> Where did you go to school? A sphere is not a disk with a dome. A basketball is a sphere. It's funny, but in no way interesting how you try to bend your beliefs to fit the words you describe things with.
> 
> Oh, did I say LOL? LOL.


I would be tempted to ask “who built the dome and of what” but, Bible. smh


----------



## spek9 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hey all, did you hear about that time that a flat-earther called the earth a sphere?


----------



## spek9 (Feb 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I would be tempted to ask “who built the dome and of what” but, Bible. smh


I'm sure "SphereBoy" will claim that Ken Ham can answer that question


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I'm sure "SphereBoy" will claim that Ken Ham can answer that question


It takes real balls to be a flat-Earther


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

spek9 said:


> A disk with a dome? Wow. How do you know there's a dome? Apparently, we can't get to the edge of the earth because of some ice wall, so has anyone touched this dome? What's it made up of physically? How thick is it? Is it solid, liquid or gas? Does it allow particulate matter to pass through?
> 
> Where did you go to school? A sphere is not a disk with a dome. A basketball is a sphere. It's funny, but in no way interesting how you try to bend your beliefs to fit the words you describe things with.
> 
> Oh, did I say LOL? LOL.


1. OTH radar and high altitude nuclear testing. Polaris makes the heliocentric theory impossible. Research: Raqia
2. AGAIN. The ice wall is the coast line of the continent of Antarctica.
3. The dome is a solid without a doubt. Only a solid can reflect radar signals such as OTH radar. The firmament has a electromagnetic field. Salt water conducts electricity. Brine pools can be found on the oceans floor. The firmament is definitely not permeable.
4. A disk with a dome would be a half sphere. Hemi means half.

P.S. smoke a bowl  my education is classified.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 1.Only a solid can reflect radar signals such as OTH radar.


Heaviside layer RESEARCH IT


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> NASA has its ISS on youtube. So what are you saying?


I watch the live NASA feed from JPL. It's entertainment, not science. YouTube is for music and repairs.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> I watch the live NASA feed from JPL. It's entertainment, not science. YouTube is for music and repairs.


And fail vids. Fail vids bring teh awesome.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

LOL. The flat earthers have been hammering the ISS live feed on youtube chat. The evil globe is crumbling.  MOOOO HAHAHA


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL. The flat earthers have been hammering the ISS live feed on youtube chat. The evil globe is crumbling.  MOOOO HAHAHA


more cowbell.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Cx2H (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL. The flat earthers have been hammering the ISS live feed on youtube chat. The evil globe is crumbling.  MOOOO HAHAHA


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

@Cx2H thats not unlike the guy Mad Mike who said he was going to build a rocket and fly up 1,000 feet to see the curvature. That's a poop show because NASA knows people are catching on.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 16, 2020)

God man, the Earth is square not a disk! Geez get with the times.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> God man, the Earth is square not a disk! Geez get with the times.


The continent of Antarctica is a circumference with a ice wall instead of a coastline. The ice wall is the coastline and the ice wall is a circumference thats what i meant.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

Cool vid of the Soyuz launcher kicking its first-stage boosters.
~edit~ shows in Reply


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The continent of Antarctica is a circumference with a ice wall instead of a coastline. The ice wall is the coastline and the ice wall is a circumference thats what i meant.


But how do you know? The ice wall is impenetrable. Duh! 
You Disktard.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 16, 2020)

We design buildings to be level and square. Obviously that's because the Earth is flat and square. Duh!
Science bitches!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

Aussieaceae said:


> We design buildings to be level and square. Obviously that's because the Earth is flat and square. Duh!
> Science bitches!


“Boundary conditions are important.” From a (sucky) story I wrote.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 16, 2020)

That wall obviously isn't round, it's square and flat.
How does a Disktard know what's on the other side? It's an impenetrable wall, they can't see the other side. Duh!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

I need YOUR weed.. It makes you SAF !! You have to scale the wall to enter Antarctica. Look at the video @ 3:20 That's not operation high jump but you get the idea.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 16, 2020)

It's impenetrable. How can they see the other side?
Where's the edge of the firmament? Duh!
XD


----------



## spek9 (Feb 16, 2020)

So, what I've learned in this thread, all from the perspective of a flat earth person:

- The earth is a sphere and has hemispheres (half spheres as pointed out dutifully).
- The earth consists of a disk with an impenetrable dome that can't be seen or touched
- The earth is surrounded by an ice wall that can not be gotten over or around
- The earth has no edge
- Stars and other planets are embedded in the dome, or firmament, or something
- People in Australia can't see Polaris, because of something or another
- Gravity is a hoax
- Satellites are a hoax
- GPS operates using terrestrial-based cellular/GSM towers

Here are a few of my assumptions based on that:

- The dome must have an auto-squeegee built in, or else the moisture from our evolving ecosystems would fog up the dome preventing us from being able to see the embedded stars and planets
- The planet must be infinite, or how else could we fly from west coast North America heading west, and not changing direction whatsoever, arrive on the east coast
- Game of Thrones was created in direct relation to the Ice Wall of Antarctica
- Noah's Arc was built in an attempt to get two of each creature on the planet to the Ice Wall, in order to get over the wall to escape its confines
- The earth is flat, but it's unclear that there's an edge, alluding back to the infinite comment

Do I have all that right?


----------



## Continuum (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 16, 2020)

Von Braun KNEW as the worlds best rocket scientist, he would have absolutely been a part of Operation Dominic and Fishbowl. 3 thumbs up !!


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Von Braun KNEW as the worlds best rocket scientist, he would have absolutely been a part of Operation Dominic and Fishbowl. 3 thumbs up !!


Rockets are CGI remember.

We've already covered your flawed theory on the artic expedition couple years ago. Go back 700 post's or some sheet and remember.

Get some new debating points. At this point your sheet is repetitive at best and DAF any other time. Keep up the bad work tho, keeps us entertained and stocked with new funny sheet to tell people at parties.

Thanks for coming out, God bless and good night.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> Rockets are CGI remember.
> 
> We've already covered your flawed theory on the artic expedition couple years ago. Go back 700 post's or some sheet and remember.
> 
> ...


Stop beating around the bush, man

Tell us what you REALLY think


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 16, 2020)

So apparently Earth IS indeed shaped like a disk...but it has no edge? How do Disktards know this? Have they SEEN this for themselves in person or do they trust easily doctored CGI photos supplied by "evil-doers?"


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I just went over this. In the winter months the sun is circling over the earth in the deep southern hemisphere that is why Quebec has 8:30 hours in Dec. and Capetown S. Africa has 14:30. In June It's making circles in the Northern hemisphere so Capetown S. Africa gets only 10 hours and Quebec's daylight hours in the summer increase to 15. If you go to the Arctic in late June you can see the sunset then the sunrise about a half hour later. Tropical areas have very little change in daylight hours. At the equator every day of the year is right at 12 hours.


Yeah.. No lol, stars & planets also move with time from country to country that matches spherical earth.


There is no center, i got proof!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2020)

Continuum said:


> Time lapse of the entire sky rotating around Polaris = Flat & motionless earth
> View attachment 4481000


Your stars are closer than the clouds in the Firmament and clouds are obviously not time lapse produced.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2020)

This thread helps me understand why trump is fucking president.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> This thread helps me understand why trump is fucking president.


Exactly


----------



## spek9 (Feb 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> So apparently Earth IS indeed shaped like a disk...but it has no edge? How do Disktards know this? Have they SEEN this for themselves in person or do they trust easily doctored CGI photos supplied by "evil-doers?"


They don't know that there's no edge, because of the Ice Wall that has since earth's inception, prevented anyone from reaching it (as was testified to in this thread by "SphereBoy").


----------



## Continuum (Feb 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Your stars are closer than the clouds in the Firmament and clouds are obviously not time lapse produced.


Are you saying that time-lapse image is faked? You can reproduce it yourself as the stars rotate around the same point every night. How is such a thing possible on a rotating planet? I guess the whole universe must rotate in time with the earth thereby again making the universe geocentric.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 17, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL. The flat earthers have been hammering the ISS live feed on youtube chat. The evil globe is crumbling.  MOOOO HAHAHA


Here's your chance to redeem yourself.. 








Want to be an astronaut? NASA wants your application


NASA has increasingly relied on high-tech machines like orbiters, rovers, and landers to conduct much of its research in space. However, that doesn’t mean that astronauts aren’t needed, and with a renewed interest in sending humans back to the Moon and then eventually to Mars, the space agency...




bgr.com


----------



## Rrog (Feb 17, 2020)

The mental illness is a little alarming


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 17, 2020)

Continuum said:


> Are you saying that time-lapse image is faked? You can reproduce it yourself as the stars rotate around the same point every night. How is such a thing possible on a rotating planet? I guess the whole universe must rotate in time with the earth thereby again making the universe geocentric.


Where do they hide the Orion constellation in the summer?


----------



## spek9 (Feb 17, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> Here's your chance to redeem yourself..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? The all new uber-cool "Space Force by Trump" is where you want to be! Wait... how do Trump-loving flat-earthers reconcile with this "Space Force"?


----------



## Continuum (Feb 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The all new uber-cool "Space Force by Trump" is where you want to be! Wait... how do Trump-loving flat-earthers reconcile with this "Space Force"?


When the director has advanced CGI and his audience treats their TVs like a window, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 17, 2020)

You’re insane


----------



## Continuum (Feb 17, 2020)

Rrog said:


> You’re insane


Why are you even here? You're not contributing.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2020)

Obvious Fake 
Clouds are closer than stars
Always


----------



## Continuum (Feb 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Obvious Fake
> Clouds are closer than stars
> Always


Do you believe all star trail images are faked? 

Here's an image search ----> Star Trails


----------



## Rrog (Feb 17, 2020)

Mental illness. Have sympathy

And exactly what the fuck is there to contribute to a flat earth thread?? Nothing. All we have is the amusement of reading your insanity


----------



## Continuum (Feb 17, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Mental illness. Have sympathy
> 
> And exactly what the fuck is there to contribute to a flat earth thread?? Nothing. All we have is the amusement of reading your insanity


I think maybe you should turn up the TV volume before a conflicting thought makes its way into what's left of your mind.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 17, 2020)

Nonsense, the tinfoil hat always fixes that issue.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2020)

Star images are always further than clouds. Damn


----------



## Rrog (Feb 17, 2020)

It’s like contributing to the Santa thread.

couple of candidates for lithium or Thorazine


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Continuum said:


> Time lapse of the entire sky rotating around Polaris = Flat & motionless earth



So the entire sky rotates together? 


Thanks Man, I'm gonna be laughing about that one all day!


----------



## spek9 (Feb 17, 2020)

Rrog said:


> couple of candidates for lithium or Thorazine


Something a little stronger... carefully processed castor beans or apple seeds perhaps.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 17, 2020)

rollitup said:


> So the entire sky rotates together?
> 
> 
> Thanks Man, I'm gonna be laughing about that one all day!


yeah, apparently the Earth is now a "disk" with no edge and a spinning dome over it because "star trails" while the sun and moon move independently from everything else


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2020)

Cx2H said:


> Where do they hide the Orion constellation in the summer?


Behind the Sun. Which is shaped like a tostada, don’t’cha know.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Star images are always further than clouds. Damn


always excepting the Giant Molecular sort.









Molecular cloud - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## spek9 (Feb 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> yeah, apparently the Earth is now a "disk" with no edge and a spinning dome over it because "star trails" while the sun and moon move independently from everything else


You've got that wrong. As we've been told in this thread earlier, it's unknown whether there's an edge or not. There's an Ice Wall surrounding something or other that has prevented anyone from getting past it and checking for an edge.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> You've got that wrong. As we've been told in this thread earlier, it's unknown whether there's an edge or not. There's an Ice Wall surrounding something or other that has prevented anyone from getting past it and checking for an edge.


It’s worse than that. The enormous Jurassic chameleon clinging to the underside tongue-shoots any who get as far as peering over the edge.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s worse than that. The enormous Jurassic chameleon clinging to the underside tongue-shoots any who get as far as peering over the edge.


That sounds just as plausible as a flat earth, so it MUST be true!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> That sounds just as plausible as a flat earth, so it MUST be true!


I’ll figure out a way to invoke the lordly triangle.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 17, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 1. OTH radar and high altitude nuclear testing. Polaris makes the heliocentric theory impossible. Research: Raqia
> 2. AGAIN. The ice wall is the coast line of the continent of Antarctica.
> 3. The dome is a solid without a doubt. Only a solid can reflect radar signals such as OTH radar. The firmament has a electromagnetic field. Salt water conducts electricity. Brine pools can be found on the oceans floor. The firmament is definitely not permeable.
> 4. A disk with a dome would be a half sphere. Hemi means half.
> ...





spek9 said:


> You've got that wrong. As we've been told in this thread earlier, it's unknown whether there's an edge or not. There's an Ice Wall surrounding something or other that has prevented anyone from getting past it and checking for an edge.


The disktards declared it a disk just last week. How they know it’s shape without even knowing whether an edge exists or not is purely mystery. How does one determine a shape without knowing it’s edges? The only shape with no edges is a sphere


----------



## spek9 (Feb 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The disktards declared it a disk just last week. How they know it’s shape without even knowing whether an edge exists or not is purely mystery. How does one determine a shape without knowing it’s edges? The only shape with no edges is a sphere


The bible was cited earlier in the thread to "prove" certain facts about the flat earth. Very easy to understand the lack of any logic whatsoever after you're aware of that.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The disktards declared it a disk just last week. How they know it’s shape without even knowing whether an edge exists or not is purely mystery. How does one determine a shape without knowing it’s edges? The only shape with no edges is a sphere


specialist equipment


----------



## Aussieaceae (Feb 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The bible was cited earlier in the thread to "prove" certain facts about the flat earth. Very easy to understand the lack of any logic whatsoever after you're aware of that.


I spoke to the Mother Mary on a burnt piece of toast once and she told me it was flat. 
That's all the proof I need Globetards!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Rrog (Feb 20, 2020)

Things are quiet at the loony bin... 

No more made up bullshit? No more science-sounding nonsense ? 

awwwwww


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Things are quiet at the loony bin...
> 
> No more made up bullshit? No more science-sounding nonsense ?
> 
> awwwwww


They're regrouping after the whole 'we don't know if there's an edge', "Ice Wall" and "SphereBoy" fiascos.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 20, 2020)

Ah. Makes total sense


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

Major funds are spent putting satellites in orbit for weather, mapping, oil and gas exploration, defense including GPS(GLOBAL POSITIONING SYSTEM), as well as space exploration.

Contact any corporate offices who claims to own them and ask where their satellites are in the Firmament.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 20, 2020)

Exactly


----------



## Rrog (Feb 20, 2020)

I can hear the Thorazine drip into their IV’s from here


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Things are quiet at the loony bin...
> 
> No more made up bullshit? No more science-sounding nonsense ?
> 
> awwwwww


thread has gone a bit flat


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> View attachment 4482248View attachment 4482267


Actually this just shows how stupid the globe model is. So are you Globetards making fun of yourselves now? I'm willing to say there is a firmament and the earth is a flat extended plain. Now, whats beyond the circumference that is Antarctica is the mystery.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Actually this just shows how stupid the globe model is. So are you Globetards making fun of yourselves now? I'm willing to say there is a firmament and the earth is a flat extended plain. Now, whats beyond the circumference that is Antarctica is the mystery.


Please explain, in detail, how it is that you know the earth is a flat disk, if it's impossible to get past the great wall of ice to even see if there's an edge? Or an underneath?


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Actually this just shows how stupid the globe model is. So are you Globetards making fun of yourselves now? I'm willing to say there is a firmament and the earth is a flat extended plain. Now, whats beyond the circumference that is Antarctica is the mystery.


You continue to ignore my questions.

Again, why is it, that an aircraft can take off from the west coast of North America heading west, and without ever turning around, will eventually end up on the east coast?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Please explain, in detail, how it is that you know the earth is a flat disk, if it's impossible to get past the great wall of ice to even see if there's an edge? Or an underneath?


Oh those annoying pesky polar-orbit satellites

I wonder if they make a sound like an old typewriter when it’s time to screech the carriage back and set’m up on the far side of the uhm look! Rocks!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh those annoying pesky polar-orbit satellites
> 
> I wonder if they make a sound like an old typewriter when it’s time to screech the carriage back and set’m up on the far side of the uhm look! Rocks!!


wait no I have enough Snow Temple on board to realize that they are sent back and forth by large stealthed Pong paddles


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

Werner Von Braun worked for NASA from it's inception. He was a German scientist that came to the U.S. as part of operation paper clip. He developed the V-2 rocket for the Nazi's during WW 2. Von Braun was a central figure at NASA and is widely considered the greatest rocket SCIENTIST who ever lived. Being that he was a key figure at NASA don't you find it unusual that he believed in the firmament? He understood the earth was of intelligent design and he believed in God. Why would he even mention the word firmament on his tombstone if he was part of a space agency for 30 years?


Psalms 19:1 The heavens declare the glory of God and the firmament showeth his handy work.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Actually this just shows how stupid the globe model is. So are you Globetards making fun of yourselves now? I'm willing to say there is a firmament and the earth is a flat extended plain. Now, whats beyond the circumference that is Antarctica is the mystery.


LOL! A sense of humor is a government hoax right? Does your weed not make you laugh? Its all good, im not surprised.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Werner Von Braun worked for NASA from it's inception. He was a German scientist that came to the U.S. as part of operation paper clip. He developed the V-2 rocket for the Nazi's during WW 2. Von Braun was a central figure at NASA and is widely considered the greatest rocket SCIENTIST who ever lived. Being that he was a key figure at NASA don't you find it unusual that he believed in the firmament? He understood the earth was of intelligent design and he believed in God. Why would he even mention the word firmament on his tombstone if he was part of a space agency for 30 years?
> 
> 
> Psalms 19:1 The heavens declare the glory of God and the firmament showeth his handy work.


Text book "Appeal to Authority" fallacy. disktard.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Get to your laboratories and make water curve into a ball.





waterproof808 said:


>


No lab necessary...just a taro leaf


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

In the early pages of this thread I proposed the exact nature of the moon as this man who has been erased from history BTW. Electromagnetic plasma. The moon has nothing to do with the tides. Although this fella does not comprehend that there is a firmament as he has put all his efforts in studying and observing the true nature of the moon.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> In the early pages of this thread I proposed the exact nature of the moon as this man who has been erased from history BTW. Electromagnetic plasma. The moon has nothing to do with the tides.


Still avoiding my questions I see, while posting bible verses to defend your position. LOL


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 20, 2020)

yawn...nothing but your logical fallacies over and over.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 20, 2020)

I can hear the Thorazine drip into their IV’s from here

electromagnetic plasma...What a fuckingly complete moron.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

Rrog said:


> I can hear the Thorazine drip into their IV’s from here
> 
> electromagnetic plasma...What a fuckingly complete moron.


The flat earthers “shuffle” on.


----------



## ahhmunky (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm willing to believe that the Earth is flat if you can explain seasons, sunsets, moon phases, the fact that from a certain distance at sea you can see the top of a mountain but not the bottom, why the moon and sun don't fall down. These are all easily explained by a globe model and make perfect sense to me. Please, lets here your theories on these observations that we all see with our own eyes!

And another thing, if gravity doesnt exist, why do things move DOWN when you drop them? Why not up? And to keep things relevant to this site: How does my little seed know which way is up when it's planted in soil?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

“Firmament Trek”


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 20, 2020)

the real god is the flying spaghetti monster

OH SHIT HES HERE


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “Firmament Trek”


"Firmament Force", the all new, best in the History of the World military branch!!


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 20, 2020)

What is the budget for keeping flat earth a secret and what country is paying for it? 

No worldly authority gives any attention to flat earth research or makes any attempts to silence the disktard propaganda. They are free to display their idiocy on any medium they please without fear of FBI showing up to their homes to assassinate them for exposing the supposed "truth."


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

ahhmunky said:


> I'm willing to believe that the Earth is flat if you can explain seasons, sunsets, moon phases, the fact that from a certain distance at sea you can see the top of a mountain but not the bottom, why the moon and sun don't fall down. These are all easily explained by a globe model and make perfect sense to me. Please, lets here your theories on these observations that we all see with our own eyes!
> 
> And another thing, if gravity doesnt exist, why do things move DOWN when you drop them? Why not up? And to keep things relevant to this site: How does my little seed know which way is up when it's planted in soil?


Seasons: The sun circles in the deep southern hemisphere above the flat earth in winter and in the north during summer. The south pole/Antarctica does not experience the 24 sun as does the Arctic in the summer. No plants or animals live in the Antarctic. The north pole is the magnetic center and stationary Polaris sets above it.

Sunsets: The sun is very close to the earth and crepuscular sun rays prove this. The suns rays angle through the clouds not straight up and down if the light source were 93 million miles away. Because the sun is very close to the earth it reaches a vanishing point the further it moves away from you. It travels at 900 mph.

Moon Phases: The entire earth sees the same moon phase. So theorizing that phases are caused by the suns angle is impossible. From a perspective standpoint the entire earth should not see the same moon phase if it were a globe. The moon is part of the cosmos that are locked into a cycle of precise repetitive motion LIKE A CLOCK. Therefore it's part of a intelligent design that has order not cosmic chaos. It's not a rock that can be landed on. The moon gives off a cooling light. Step in and out of the shade on a bright moon night and see for yourself. Frozen electromagnetic plasma maybe?

Mountains, have been photographed with infra red photography from 5,000 miles away. The infra red washes out atmospheric conditions. Ships do not disappear over the curve of the ocean. They reach a vanishing point. Take a telescope to the beach and see for yourself.

Objects fall because they are more dense than air. If they are less dense they rise, like a helium balloon for example.

Tesla believed the sun and moon were electromagnetically levitated. Electromagnetic fields dominate the earths realm. He knew how to tap into them. Your seedling reaches for the light bro. Put a lamp to one side of the seedling it will then grow sideways toward the light. Plants grow towards the light source. Lay a potted plant on its side it will reorient its self and grow towards the sun.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

Seeds fucking sprout away from the root growing down and plants seek the higher amount of light, totally different shit.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The sun circles in the deep southern hemisphere


Right off the bat... "southern hemisphere". That implies that there's also a northern hemisphere, which makes the planet a SPHERE.

You just negated the disk with a dome retardedness you've been barfing about.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

There is a prism effect as light passes through water droplets in the atmosphere or Firmament and is cast atdifferent angles like a simple glass of water.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

@RetiredGuerilla One more time, with you tagged so you can't say you missed the question:

Why, if an airplane takes off from the west coast of North America flying west, will the same plane land on the east coast without ever turning back in an easterly direction?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

Pseudoscience is one thing. Pseudothinking is this thing.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No plants or animals live in the Antarctic


There you go spewing more disktard fallacies
Wildlife of Antarctica


----------



## ahhmunky (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Seasons: The sun circles in the deep southern hemisphere above the flat earth in winter and in the north during summer. The south pole/Antarctica does not experience the 24 sun as does the Arctic in the summer. No plants or animals live in the Antarctic. The north pole is the magnetic center and stationary Polaris sets above it.
> 
> Sunsets: The sun is very close to the earth and crepuscular sun rays prove this. The suns rays angle through the clouds not straight up and down if the light source were 93 million miles away. Because the sun is very close to the earth it reaches a vanishing point the further it moves away from you. It travels at 900 mph.
> 
> ...


I don't think you actually explained anything dude! Nothing that I could understand anyway! In reply to your points.

*Seasons*: 'Nothern Hemi*sphere*' isn't that the top half of a Sphere (Globe) Im confused!?!
*Sunsets*: I have never seen the sun get smaller and smaller until it dissapears into a vanishing point, it dissapears from the bottom up, every time!
*Moon Phases*: "Frozen electromagnetic plasma maybe?" - Come on dude!
*Mountains: *How can the bottom of a mountain 'reach a vanishing point' before the top does? The top is further away.
*Gravity*: Why do they go *DOWN*? Air density is exactly the same all around an object in every direction. Why does it always choose to move down?
'Put a lamp to one side of the seedling it will then grow sideways toward the light' It 100% doesn't, always up, even in complete darkness! Plants do this, seeds don't. Just try it!

On the other hand, all of these observations could be explained by saying that the Earth is a Sphere. I'm leaning more towards this theory.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

ahhmunky said:


> On the other hand, all of these observations could be explained by saying that the Earth is a Sphere. I'm leaning more towards this theory.


Thing is, the earth being a sphere isn't just a theory. It's a 100% verifiable, irrefutable, undeniable, repeatable fact


----------



## ahhmunky (Feb 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Thing is, the earth being a sphere isn't just a theory. It's a 100% verifiable, irrefutable, undeniable, repeatable fact


At the end of the day, I just go on what I see for myself. Got to keep an open mind. But im 99.99% sure the Earth is a globe. Just makes more sense to me.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> @RetiredGuerilla One more time, with you tagged so you can't say you missed the question:
> 
> Why, if an airplane takes off from the west coast of North America flying west, will the same plane land on the east coast without ever turning back in an easterly direction?


 Take a sheet of paper lay it flat on a table. Now draw a circle. That's the flight path on a flat extended plane. From point A back to point A again.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

ahhmunky said:


> I don't think you actually explained anything dude! Nothing that I could understand anyway! In reply to your points.
> 
> *Seasons*: 'Nothern Hemi*sphere*' isn't that the top half of a Sphere (Globe) Im confused!?!
> *Sunsets*: I have never seen the sun get smaller and smaller until it dissapears into a vanishing point, it dissapears from the bottom up, every time!
> ...


Why does the balloon go up?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 20, 2020)

ahhmunky said:


> At the end of the day, I just go on what I see for myself. Got to keep an open mind. But im 99.99% sure the Earth is a globe. Just makes more sense to me.


So much proof was repeatedly crammed in the beginning of this thread yet some people were only met with ignorance & denial lol.

@TacoMac even posted real photos at extreme elevation.


----------



## ahhmunky (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Why does the balloon go up?


Because Helium *IS* less dense than air but its *mass* is so small the affect of gravity is also very small, less than the buoyancy force which makes it rise. I'm not here to convince you dude, believe what you want. I'm out!


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Take a sheet of paper lay it flat on a table. Now draw a circle. That's the flight path on a flat extended plane. From point A back to point A again.


That does not come close to answering my question. I asked how does it get to the east coast from the west coast heading west, that is a bearing of 270 degrees. In your explanation, you'd be turning through every degree available.

What you presented is called circling.


----------



## ahhmunky (Feb 20, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> So much proof was repeatedly crammed in the beginning of this thread yet some people were only met with ignorance & denial lol.
> 
> @TacoMac even posted real photos at extreme elevation.


Are you assuming I read through all 158 pages? And words and pictures on my laptop screen is not proof to me bud!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

Balloons do not always go up.

Ships or trees or lighthouses, especially lighthouses appear from the top over he horizon and disappear bottom up every single time.

You can see the adjustments made for curvature on topographic maps and also on plat maps.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 20, 2020)

ahhmunky said:


> Are you assuming I read through all 158 pages? And words and pictures on my laptop screen is not proof to me bud!


Holy shit your a globe earther with a flat attitude lol, I did not expect that.


----------



## ahhmunky (Feb 20, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Holy shit your a globe earther with a flat attitude lol, I did not expect that.


Hmm, not sure how to take that! Thanks? You seem like a bit of a prick to be honest! But whatever.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> There is a prism effect as light passes through water droplets in the atmosphere or Firmament and is cast atdifferent angles like a simple glass of water.


Not unlike stars twinkling at night? The moon doesn't twinkle.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

The Navy has invested heavily in periscope technology for their submarines. Taking into account the rate of curvature of the globe this would limit the range to only a few miles. The Navy invested heavily in research and development of periscopes because they can see great distances. They can see great distances because............... wait for it...........wait for it.............................THE OCEANS ARE FLAT.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Not unlike stars twinkling at night? The moon doesn't twinkle.


Consider what you just said in your claim to the close location of the Sun (that big ball in the sky).


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Consider what you just said in your claim to the close location of the Sun (that big ball in the sky).


The moon SUPPOSEDLY and certainly by your assertion is in the vacuum of outer space. Yet it does not twinkle or shimmer like a star. Your pseudo science tells us this is because of the atmosphere and humidity and a lot of other bologna. Then why doesn't the moon shimmer? The stars look like they are behind water. Genesis 1:7. He separated the waters above the firmament from the waters below the firmament.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Genesis 1:7. He separated the waters above the firmament from the waters below the firmament


So now we're a snow globe floating around in a space ocean? LMFAO.

Referencing the bible again as well. Your god apparently forgot the brain for you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Consider what you just said in your claim to the close location of the Sun (that big ball in the sky).


The moon and sun are very close. Tesla believed they were electromagnetically levitated within the firmament. With our realm dominated by electromagnetic fields which he was particularly keen to who are we to doubt the smartest man who ever lived?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

Well that settles it then.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> So now we're a snow globe floating around in a space ocean? LMFAO.
> 
> Referencing the bible again as well. Your god apparently forgot the brain for you.


  I'm high so I would appreciate real talk instead of insults. Let's spark up and and treat each other with respect. Cool? Why does nobody believe in a creator when it's OBVIOUS the cosmos are of intelligent design? It's a cycle of precise repetitive motion around stationary Polaris and the magnetic north pole not cosmic chaos from the big bang. It's a CLOCK.


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 20, 2020)

Smartest man who ever lived is not as correct as an average genius who lives in modern time. If he had lived today with the knowledge available to him he would rip up most of his shit.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I'm high so I would appreciate real talk instead of insults. Let's spark up and and treat each other with respect. Cool?


You said:

"Your lack of intelligence is a waste of my time. SIGH....Southern hemisphere is simply south of the equatorial line on the flat earth map. Guess where the northern hemisphere is Globetard? I could go one better and say the earth's entire realm is shaped like a half sphere with a north and a south. The earth as a disk with a dome that contains the cosmos. You don't want to see the video because you choose comforting lies over unpleasant truths. Therefore i am blocking you."

You're telling me to have respect? Regardless, you shouldn't have seen my comment... you said you were blocking me.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Smartest man who ever lived is not as correct as an average genius who lives in modern time. If he had lived today with the knowledge available to him he would rip up most of his shit.


NO. We could of all had free wireless energy. With today's tech who knows what he could have been. A lot of tech is suppressed particularly if it is a threat to powerful corporations.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2020)

One might consider that the presumed writer of the first part of Genesis inludes a couple different creation narratives relating to humans especially.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> One might consider that the presumed writer of the first part of Genesis inludes a couple different creation narratives relating to humans especially.


If you refer to the Torah it has Moses receiving Genesis directly from God as divine dictation. I am of the opinion that the Torah has undergone less "tampering" through the ages.


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> NO. We could of all had free wireless energy. With today's tech who knows what he could have been. A lot of tech is suppressed particularly if it is a threat to powerful corporations.


Lol, YES. Dudes Cubans would have done it long ago if it could be done. Pure arrogance to believe that only capitalist countries could accomplish anything. You would literally have to throw terra forming aliens into your logic for it to make sense, like foreal.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The moon SUPPOSEDLY and certainly by your assertion is in the vacuum of outer space. Yet it does not twinkle or shimmer like a star. Your pseudo science tells us this is because of the atmosphere and humidity and a lot of other bologna. Then why doesn't the moon shimmer? The stars look like they are behind water. Genesis 1:7. He separated the waters above the firmament from the waters below the firmament.


Are you sure he's not talking about splitting atoms?

after all the golden goat was god for a while.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 20, 2020)

so now you see that literally everything he says is completely wrong. It’s just entertainment. Like watching a pimple popping YouTube

he insults Tesla by invoking his name. Tesla believed in none of this horseshit.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 21, 2020)

There’s no suppressed tech. I’m so sick of hearing that. Dumbass ignorance


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 21, 2020)

The whole suppressed tech thing blow my mind that people believe that. Man in the white coat was a fun movie but get real. They are creating mini big bangs but it was the AC that scared them.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2020)

So there was this carburetor that a customer got in his Cadillac or Mercury or whatever and he got 60 miles per gallon. The factory then makes him turn the car in and they replaced it with brand new car.
That shit went around for years.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Rrog (Feb 22, 2020)

Don’t you love his sources of data: YouTube


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 22, 2020)

Why doesn't genesis talk about dinosaurs or ancient paintings by aborigines ? and the universe is only 6000 years old?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 22, 2020)

Why can’t I see the hundreds of jets and airplanes in the air everywhere miles and miles away which would easy assuming a flat Earth? They also disappear over the horizon as would be the case with a round planet just like all the other planets.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 22, 2020)

Mental illness. That’s how


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Still avoiding my questions I see, while posting bible verses to defend your position. LOL


That's what he does. Every time someone else post's valid questions he deflects to random gibberish, Antarctica or the moon... +1

They don't acknowledge gravity Wells with it's a theory.. uh flat Earth is speculation based on dumb sheet logic.

I like cookies, they are flat


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> Why doesn't genesis talk about dinosaurs or ancient paintings by aborigines ? and the universe is only 6000 years old?


Genesis could have had the grace to predict prog-rock bands and mid-lux sedans from Korea.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Why can’t I see the hundreds of jets and airplanes in the air everywhere miles and miles away which would easy assuming a flat Earth? They also disappear over the horizon as would be the case with a round planet just like all the other planets.


What do you think you have bionic eyes? Globetard.  and look at the imbeciles who clicked like. LOL I never thought i would be met with such idiocy in a science thread. Is that why you globetards think you can see wee little satellites the size of volkswagons 100's of miles in space? My God. Can you see a mosquito from 50 meters? Does a flock of birds disappear over the horizon too? Common sense is seriously lacking here in the science and tech thread as well.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> What do you think you have bionic eyes? Globetard.  and look at the imbeciles who clicked like. LOL I never thought i would be met with such idiocy in a science thread. Is that why you globetards think you can see wee little satellites the size of volkswagons 100's of miles in space? My God. Can you see a mosquito from 50 meters?


Flat earth is not science. It's a ridiculous fable held on to by those who are significantly insecure with themselves, and used for childish attention seeking.

Aligning with scientific facts and evidence be damned; the negative attention is more important than acknowledging and admitting reality.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> What do you think you have bionic eyes? Globetard.  and look at the imbeciles who clicked like. LOL I never thought i would be met with such idiocy in a science thread. Is that why you globetards think you can see wee little satellites the size of volkswagons 100's of miles in space? My God. Can you see a mosquito from 50 meters? Does a flock of birds disappear over the horizon too? Common sense is seriously lacking here in the science and tech thread as well.


That mosquito will stand right out with good side lighting. Kind a like sunlit satellites in the night sky, don’t’cha know.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

^^^
what he does when he got nuttn’


----------



## spek9 (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ^^^
> what he does when he got nuttn’


Yep. Still waiting for an explanation as to how an aircraft can fly at a bearing of 270 degrees (due west), and without deviating course, it will end up back at the same place it took off from.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Flat earth is not science. It's a ridiculous fable held on to by those who are significantly insecure with themselves, and used for childish attention seeking.
> 
> Aligning with scientific facts and evidence be damned; the negative attention is more important than acknowledging and admitting reality.


 Quite the contrary. It's based on true science. When you use true science it conflicts with pseudo science which you quickly have to abandon if you want to reach the correct and obvious conclusion. Math and physics do not lie. They both show that the ocean does not curve into a ball and such doctrine is so ridiculous it deserves to be met with contempt. That's why you carry the label of Globetard.  @SpEk I already answered your circumnavigation question.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Quite the contrary. It's based on true science. When you use true science it conflicts with pseudo science which you quickly have to abandon if you want to reach the correct and obvious conclusion. Math and physics do not lie. They both show that the ocean does not curve into a ball and such doctrine is so ridiculous it deserves to be met with contempt. That's why you carry the label of Globetard.


Provide a peer-reviewed link


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Yep. Still waiting for an explanation as to how an aircraft can fly at a bearing of 270 degrees (due west), and without deviating course, it will end up back at the same place it took off from.


Don’t ask me to be precise but I can figure a round answer.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Provide a peer-reviewed link


Do you think the government would allow the media to tell on it's self? Provide a photo of earth from space.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Do you think the government would allow the media to tell on it's self? Provide a photo of earth from space.


Science = peer-reviewed link. All else is dishonest.

_ceterum censeo_


----------



## spek9 (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Quite the contrary. It's based on true science. When you use true science it conflicts with pseudo science which you quickly have to abandon if you want to reach the correct and obvious conclusion. Math and physics do not lie. They both show that the ocean does not curve into a ball and such doctrine is so ridiculous it deserves to be met with contempt. That's why you carry the label of Globetard.  @SpEk I already answered your circumnavigation question.


No, you didn't answer my question. You said to draw a circle on a map. That's "circling", which would require an airplane to cross through every single bearing. I want you to explain how a plane can take off, head in a single bearing, and arrive back at it's original position without deviating from that bearing.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 22, 2020)

Isn’t he an incredible idiot, or what?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Isn’t he an incredible idiot, or what?


Having encountered credible idiots ... yeah


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Isn’t he an incredible idiot, or what?


The Grad Student’s Prayer:

give us this day our daily derptard to disassemble


----------



## spek9 (Feb 22, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Isn’t he an incredible idiot, or what?


I'd personally go with incredulous as opposed to incredible, but both words do fit accordingly


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Yep. Still waiting for an explanation as to how an aircraft can fly at a bearing of 270 degrees (due west), and without deviating course, it will end up back at the same place it took off from.


Because flat-earth geomagnetism is wound tight like a ponytail in a lathe.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I'd personally go with incredulous as opposed to incredible, but both words do fit accordingly


Incredulous = unbelieving. The index specimen does not conform to the criterion


----------



## spek9 (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Incredulous = unbelieving. The index specimen does not conform to the criterion


I was going for the unwilling to admit or accept truth definition.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I was going for the unwilling to admit or accept truth definition.


I judge credulous fits better as he must believe 6 incredible things before breakfast, but without the literary compensation.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 22, 2020)

I’m just focusing on the “idiot” part


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

Rrog said:


> I’m just focusing on the “idiot” part


It is a tasty cynosure


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> No, you didn't answer my question. You said to draw a circle on a map. That's "circling", which would require an airplane to cross through every single bearing. I want you to explain how a plane can take off, head in a single bearing, and arrive back at it's original position without deviating from that bearing.


Due west by strictly following the path of the sun because it sets in the west it will simply make a circle above a flat extended plane. MATH DOES NOT LIE THE EARTH IS FLAT.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Due west by strictly following the path of the sun because it sets in the west it will simply make a circle above a flat extended plane. MATH DOES NOT LIE THE EARTH IS FLAT.


This is not consistent with the sun setting = crossing the apparent horizontal plane. You’re tripping over your own intestines.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Due west by strictly following the path of the sun because it sets in the west it will simply make a circle above a flat extended plane.


Charter a jet and live stream the event? Fly above 42,000 feet and snap some pics too.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 22, 2020)

Seems that you’d fly right over an ice wall. Air drop beer to those on the other side.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> MATH DOES NOT LIE THE EARTH IS FLAT.


In your alternate reality where 2 + 2 = Purple, I suppose that may be true.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 22, 2020)

All these little round things which are easily visually observed through proper optics, circling somewhere nearby in the Firmament above the north pole of a big and very important flat Earth.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> In your alternate reality where 2 + 2 = Purple, I suppose that may be true.


mauve. Please


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> In your alternate reality where 2 + 2 = Purple, I suppose that may be true.


The oceans are flat this can be proven by math among other ways. Plane Trigonometry is used for oceanic navigation. This maybe too advanced for you to understand but I did my best.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The oceans are flat this can be proven by math. Plane Trigonometry is used for oceanic navigation. This maybe too advanced for you to understand but I did my best.


False and false


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is not consistent with the sun setting = crossing the apparent horizontal plane. You’re tripping over your own intestines.


This from someone who believes in NASA moon missions and oceans curving into a ball?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> This from someone who believes in NASA moon missions and oceans curving into a ball?


You say that as if it were a bad thing, Mr. Nolinks.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Science = peer-reviewed link. All else is dishonest.
> 
> _ceterum censeo_
> 
> View attachment 4486292


LMAO hahahaha Old school fakery from 1970? Where is the Wylie the coyote and the ACME rocket?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LMAO hahahaha Old school fakery from 1970? Where is the Wylie the coyote and the ACME rocket?


Not relevant. Y’all Apollo deniers have a very limited repertoire. I have personally handled Apollo hardware.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Yep. Still waiting for an explanation as to how an aircraft can fly at a bearing of 270 degrees (due west), and without deviating course, it will end up back at the same place it took off from.



He's not going to answer because he's smart enough to know that 270 degrees is too hot.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

rollitup said:


> He's not going to answer because he's smart enough to know that 270 degrees is too hot.


Not in Kelvin lol


----------



## Rrog (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The oceans are flat this can be proven by math among other ways.


false. Is that any surprise?


----------



## 1212ham (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I'm high so I would appreciate real talk instead of insults. Let's spark up and and treat each other with respect.


If you insult our intelligence when you are high, shouldn't we insult you when you are high?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

1212ham said:


> If you post your nonsense when you are high, shouldn't we insult you when we are high?


Fify


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)

Drop below horizon due to the earth's supposed curvature.

10 miles 66 feet.
20 miles 266 feet.
50 miles 1,666 feet.
70 miles 3,266 feet.
100 miles 1.26 miles
The lighthouses of the earth also tell a story.

EXAMPLE:

The Light on Cape Bonavista, Newfoundland is 150 feet above high water, and is visible 35 statute miles out at sea. These figures will give, on calculating for the earth's rotundity, 491 feet as the distance it should be sunk below the sea horizon.

AGAIN Naval submarines uses periscopes to see great distances because the oceans are flat.

Math does not lie.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 22, 2020)

Math does not lie, but you do



David Senesac Visual Line of Sight Calculations dependent on Earth's Curvature


----------



## 1212ham (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Drop below horizon due to the earth's supposed curvature.
> 
> 10 miles 66 feet.
> 20 miles 266 feet.
> ...


Math can't lie because it's incapable of thought. 
Seriously, take your meds.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Math can't lie because it's incapable of thought.
> Seriously, take your meds.


Math is entirely powerless against dishonesty.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> AGAIN Naval submarines uses periscopes to see great distances


No, they don't. They use periscopes to see to the horizon, relative to the height of the periscope itself. They use radar, sonar and other techniques to produce a visual image of targets that are beyond the horizon (what do you know... they also use satellites!), and once in range, the periscope can be used to literally see the target.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> No, they don't. They use periscopes to see to the horizon, relative to the height of the periscope itself. They use sonar to produce a visual image of targets that are beyond the horizon.


* radar


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Math does not lie, but you do
> 
> 
> 
> David Senesac Visual Line of Sight Calculations dependent on Earth's Curvature


Senesac did classified aviation electronics work for the Navy and was considered an expert with photoshop.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> No, they don't. They use periscopes to see to the horizon, relative to the height of the periscope itself. They use radar, sonar and other techniques to produce a visual image of targets that are beyond the horizon (what do you know... they also use satellites!), and once in range, the periscope can be used to literally see the target.


LMAO. I see you suuuuuuuuuure know Naval battle tactics.  ..and how to give away your poz LMAO !!!!


----------



## 1212ham (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Math is entirely powerless against dishonesty.


True, but I think he actually believes the nonsense he posts.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

1212ham said:


> True, but I think he actually believes the nonsense he posts.


I have found it to be easier when I disregard that component. The correlation between belief and correctness is shockingly poor.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> No, they don't. They use periscopes to see to the horizon, relative to the height of the periscope itself. They use radar, sonar and other techniques to produce a visual image of targets that are beyond the horizon (what do you know... they also use satellites!), and once in range, the periscope can be used to literally see the target.


We had a post sometime ago maybe in this thread or one of the other 2 that got deleted. A radar engineer on stackexchange answered. He contradicted all of the radar babble you see up there. 

It got ignored.. 

Wait till he starts with the atmospheres and satellite melting heat up there.

Wait for the Allen Vikings that hang around in a hole under Antarctica shooting Navy ships with lasers 60 years ago.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LMAO. I see you suuuuuuuuuure know Naval battle tactics.  ..and how to give away your poz LMAO !!!!


I never once used the word battle, and nice job trying to weasel out of and deflect after another situation which caught you dead wrong. Again.

The term "target" is used in multiple contexts. A ship lost at sea that the navy is trying to locate would be considered a target. eg. "The target vessel has been located and identified".


----------



## Rrog (Feb 23, 2020)

Daredevil 'Mad Mike' Hughes dies while attempting to launch a homemade rocket | CNN


Daredevil "Mad Mike" Hughes died during an attempt to launch his homemade rocket Saturday.




www.cnn.com





This is the genius from post #1 of this thread.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey honey look at me I'm flying a rocket ooh im dead.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 23, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Daredevil 'Mad Mike' Hughes dies while attempting to launch a homemade rocket | CNN
> 
> 
> Daredevil "Mad Mike" Hughes died during an attempt to launch his homemade rocket Saturday.
> ...


Wait a minute... hold the fucking phone!!!

"He eventually hoped to develop a rocket that would launch him 62 miles in the air to where the Earth's atmosphere meets outer space"

Outer space!?!

But what about the dome? I thought there was no "outer space"! 62 miles up... is that high enough to see over the Ice Wall for an edge?


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 23, 2020)

Could not help but laugh at the news this morning. Perhaps a little more science would have saved his ignorant ass. Maybe Eastwood can play him in a movie.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 23, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Could not help but laugh at the news this morning. Perhaps a little more science would have saved his ignorant ass. Maybe Eastwood can play him in a movie.


Prepare for the claims that [insert some government agency] shot him down so that the flat-earth theory could remain hidden. LOL


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 23, 2020)

Sooo, according to what I've picked up here. He was gonna smash into the dome or burn alive when he hit the upper atmospheres anyway.

Sorry he deaded over dumb sheet but man.

He should of rented some rocket time from one of the fake space agency's that use real parachutes.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 23, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Prepare for the claims that [insert some government agency] shot him down so that the flat-earth theory could remain hidden. LOL


Oh that's a good one.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 24, 2020)

"Hughes and Waldo Stakes built a steam-powered rocket with the intent of launching Hughes 5,000 feet into the air, the website said."

Average altitude of commercial airline flight = 35,000 feet.

Fucken idiot could've just bought a plane ticket...


----------



## spek9 (Feb 24, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> "Hughes and Waldo Stakes built a steam-powered rocket with the intent of launching Hughes 5,000 feet into the air, the website said."
> 
> Average altitude of commercial airline flight = 35,000 feet.
> 
> Fucken idiot could've just bought a plane ticket...


It perfectly sums up the level of intelligence and quality of logic of the flat-earthers.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

Don't want in. "But if the earth wasn't flat, my drink would spill!". Peace to all and thanks for grins on both sides.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 26, 2020)

Chinese space mission reveals what it's like on the farside of the moon | CNN


China's Chang'e-4 mission, the first to land on the far side of the moon, is unveiling lunar secrets one layer at a time, according to a new study.




www.cnn.com





Dark side of the moon, baby


----------



## hillbill (Feb 26, 2020)

Flat E Freaks like to have you focus on something very narrow but really. 

Consider that round planets are easily observed with binoculars. Consider the migration of Arctic Terns. Satellites visible just after dark and just before dawn. 

Thank God for Copernicus.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 26, 2020)

Ballistics are impossible without gravity as part of the calculations


----------



## Rrog (Feb 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Ballistics are impossible without gravity as part of the calculations


wow. That’s heavy


----------



## spek9 (Feb 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Ballistics are impossible without gravity as part of the calculations


Want to know what else is impossible without gravity as part of the equation? Plunging to your death after taking off in a home-made rocket to prove the earth is flat.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 27, 2020)

Well if more flatheads took this approach we’d have them eliminated in short order.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Well if more flatheads took this approach we’d have them eliminated in short order.


I've noticed since mentally deranged (aka. "Mad") Mike did his fatal face-plant, there hasn't been any activity from the flat-earthers around here.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 27, 2020)

Hmmmmm. Good!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 29, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> "Hughes and Waldo Stakes built a steam-powered rocket with the intent of launching Hughes 5,000 feet into the air, the website said."
> 
> Average altitude of commercial airline flight = 35,000 feet.
> 
> Fucken idiot could've just bought a plane ticket...


This was a poop show put on to make people who acknowledge the flat earth look stupid. Better yet, he could have gotten a commercial airline flight and used a infra red camera feature on his phone to see at 1,000's of miles the flat extended plane. I posted the video on this thread a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 29, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Want to know what else is impossible without gravity as part of the equation? Plunging to your death after taking off in a home-made rocket to prove the earth is flat.


The rocket is more dense than the surrounding air so it fell. If it was less dense like helium.....


----------



## spek9 (Feb 29, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The rocket is more dense than the surrounding air so it fell. If it was less dense like helium.....


If it were less dense like helium, it wouldn't be as bound to the gravitational pull as say, a rocket would be. If there was no gravity, everything would simply float.

What is it do you think that makes heavier objects than the air to naturally "fall" to the ground? Magic? If there's no such thing as gravity, what makes up up and down, down?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 29, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Well if more flatheads took this approach we’d have them eliminated in short order.


 So, anyone who uses real science to prove the true nature of our realm you wish death upon? You're one evil deranged individual who needs to be in a loony bin.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 29, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So, anyone who uses real science to prove the true nature of our realm you wish death upon? You're one evil deranged individual who needs to be in a loony bin.


Thanks, I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 29, 2020)

spek9 said:


> If it were less dense like helium, it wouldn't be as bound to the gravitational pull as say, a rocket would be. If there was no gravity, everything would simply float.
> 
> What is it do you think that makes heavier objects than the air to naturally "fall" to the ground? Magic? If there's no such thing as gravity, what makes up up and down, down?


Density and buoyancy. Less dense objects fall slower. Take a tennis ball to the bottom of the pool and let it go. The air in the tennis ball is less dense than the water I will let you figure out what happens next. All liquids, metals and gases can be rated by their level of density. Gravity is a only a theory. It can't be measured, observed or proven. In fact it can be dis-proven by simply using density and buoyancy. Go look up the word theory and observe the definition of it.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 29, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Density and buoyancy. Less dense objects fall slower. Take a tennis ball to the bottom of the pool and let it go. The air in the tennis ball is less dense than the water I will let you figure out what happens next. All liquids, metals and gases can be rated by their level of density. Gravity is a only a theory. It can't be measured, observed or proven. In fact it can be dis-proven by simply using density and buoyancy. Go look up the word theory and observe the definition it.


Once again, you failed to answer my question and simply diverted from it.

What makes up up, and down, down? There's something that makes things fall toward the earth, so what is it?

Also, I fully understand what the word "theory" means. For example:

The flat earth theory is maintained by a bunch of attention seeking trolls, with followers of very low intellect and IQ, and is based on nothing factual whatsoever, while evidence and facts to disprove the theory are in abundance.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 29, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Once again, you failed to answer my question and simply diverted from it.
> 
> What makes up up, and down, down? There's something that makes things fall toward the earth, so what is it?
> 
> ...


I answered with density and buoyancy.  This guy denounces gravity and is not even a flat earther.
ncse.ngo/gravity-its-only-theory


----------



## hillbill (Feb 29, 2020)

Deferring to Newton on this.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 29, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I answered with density and buoyancy.  This guy denounces gravity and is not even a flat earther.
> ncse.ngo/gravity-its-only-theory


I am not denouncing gravity at all. I'm just wondering why you can't answer why down is down and why up is up. Sure, buoyancy and density, but what causes heavier objects to fall? What force is causing heavier objects to "fall" faster than lighter ones? Magic? Why don't heavier objects go up instead of down?

My thinking is gravity. You?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 29, 2020)

High density objects displace density more efficiently and therefore faster than a less dense object. The fact that more density equals more weight is of consequence. This should answer all your question in regards to this matter. ...... We will continue your education soon.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 29, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> High density objects displace density more efficiently and therefore faster than a less dense object. The fact that more density equals more weight is of consequence. This should answer all your question in regards to this matter. ...... We will continue your education soon.


Still no answer. What force is present that dictates why "down" and "fall" are toward the earth?

Due to [insert name of force here], objects of heavier weight fall faster than a lighter one. Therefore, without [insert name of force here], all objects, regardless of weight, would remain stationary in space, and would not be pulled in any direction.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 29, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I answered with density and buoyancy.  This guy denounces gravity and is not even a flat earther.
> ncse.ngo/gravity-its-only-theory


General relativity?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 29, 2020)

I still love the millions and millions of people over thousands of years who have all somehow managed to keep this a secret


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 29, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Still no answer. What force is present that dictates why "down" and "fall" are toward the earth?
> 
> Due to [insert name of force here], objects of heavier weight fall faster than a lighter one. Therefore, without [insert name of force here], all objects, regardless of weight, would remain stationary in space, and would not be pulled in any direction.


 Air has very little density. The higher you get into the atmosphere air becomes less dense as oxygen gives way to less dense hydrogen and other less dense gases. This is referred to as the process of density displacement. Liquids of varying degrees of density can be added to a flask. Results: The more dense liquids will settle to the bottom. The least dense will rise to the top. Gravity must have order and be a equal force if it is to be measured as you claim it can be. Gravity can not act randomly and indiscriminately with different levels of strength on different objects as you claim it does. I say you because you subscribe to the heliocentric theory of the solar system which is an impossibility in regards to Polaris. Gravity is a made up word to push an outer space agenda. Besides after seeing that poorly faked video of the lunar module liftoff, how in the hell you could still trust NASA is beyond me. 

Another interesting example of density displacement: On the ocean floor dense saline flows and forms brine pools. These are claimed to be so dense they have deflected submarines. They are more dense than normal sea water therefore they are found deep on the ocean floor. The most dense metals are found deep in the earth. The least dense gases at great altitudes in the atmosphere. 

"i'M TRYING rEaL HaRd tO bE ThE ShEpHeRd RIngO."
-Jules Winnfield


----------



## spek9 (Feb 29, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Gravity can not act randomly and indiscriminately with different levels of strength on different objects as you claim it does.


I didn't claim that. You have, and all I did is ask you what the force is that causes it. You STILL haven't answered what makes things fall toward the earth. Why do they fall "down"?

If there isn't a force or law that dictates that heavier objects fall or sink to the "bottom" as you put it, how do the objects know to fall down?

Unfortunately, because of the Ice Wall that you claim, we can't get to the edge of the earth to throw something off to see if it'll fall away from the earth, or back towards it. Convenient for you, that Ice Wall, huh?

Would the 5,000' that Mike was going for gotten him over the Ice Wall?


----------



## JimyTheCook (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I didn't claim that. You have, and all I did is ask you what the force is that causes it. You STILL haven't answered what makes things fall toward the earth. Why do they fall "down"?
> 
> If there isn't a force or law that dictates that heavier objects fall or sink to the "bottom" as you put it, how do the objects know to fall down?
> 
> ...


Ya can’t argue with a true campaigner


----------



## spek9 (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ya can’t argue with a true campaigner


Nope. They can't even answer the questions against their theories, but they steadfastly stand by what they believe anyways, despite overwhelming contradictory facts and evidence completely surrounding them. LOL

Paraphrasing Neo from The Matrix, "There is no Ice Wall".


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Nope. They can't even answer the questions against their theories, but they steadfastly stand by what they believe anyways, despite overwhelming contradictory facts and evidence completely surrounding them. LOL
> 
> Paraphrasing Neo from The Matrix, "There is no Ice Wall".


I am amused by the whole “watch this vid” attitude. I come from a generation where the criterion was “peer-reviewed link or beat it kid”.


----------



## spek9 (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am amused by the whole “watch this vid” attitude. I come from a generation where the criterion was “peer-reviewed link or beat it kid”.


I'm the exact same way.

To post a Youtube video as a form of scientific evidence is ridiculous.

"Today, on Crazy Joe's Channel... Proof that the earth is flat!!!!!! Tomorrow, how to get rid of an STD with chlorine bleach, a blowtorch and a chainsaw!!!!"


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 29, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I didn't claim that. You have, and all I did is ask you what the force is that causes it. You STILL haven't answered what makes things fall toward the earth. Why do they fall "down"?
> 
> If there isn't a force or law that dictates that heavier objects fall or sink to the "bottom" as you put it, how do the objects know to fall down?
> 
> ...


Its because you cant comprehend density displacement and how it works. Things rise and fall on the earth due to density displacement. Simple as that.  Which gas would rise to the top of the atmosphere quicker? Helium or Hydrogen gas? It also appears I know more about what you have been indoctrinated with than you do. LOL !!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 29, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Its because you cant comprehend density displacement and how it works. Things rise and fall on the earth due to density displacement. Simple as that.  Which gas would rise to the top of the atmosphere quicker? Helium or Hydrogen gas? It also appears I know more about what you have been indoctrinated with than you do. LOL !!!


What type of gas holds up your plane in the middle of the framework?


----------



## spek9 (Feb 29, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Its because you cant comprehend density displacement and how it works. Things rise and fall on the earth due to density displacement. Simple as that.  Which gas would rise to the top of the atmosphere quicker? Helium or Hydrogen gas? It also appears I know more about what you have been indoctrinated with than you do. LOL !!!


So, you're saying then that it's gravity that draws heavier particles toward the earth, forcing by means of displacement the lighter particles up then. Great, we're now on the same page!


----------



## spek9 (Feb 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> What type of gas holds up your plane in the middle of the framework?


Man, that's due to the same kind of black magic that can't be explained, like the Ice Wall, how two hemispheres put together create a flat planet with a dome, and how there's no edge to a disk-shaped earth.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> What type of gas holds up your plane in the middle of the framework?


A flat gas


----------



## f series (Feb 29, 2020)

Shit just coming into this.... Idk who's a flat earther or not...
Everyone on this thread is a re re


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

f series said:


> Shit just coming into this.... Idk who's a flat earther or not...
> Everyone on this thread is a re re


A bit of reading and you’ll figure out who is on the level


----------



## f series (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A bit of reading and you’ll figure out who is on the level


Idk man, spek and retiredguirlla are saying some random shit haha


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

f series said:


> Idk man, spek and retiredguirlla are saying some random shit haha


But very different in terms of content. Whom of the two do you favor, and why?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 1, 2020)

Flat Earthers are pretty much like all Conspiracy fans, plainly wrong and in this case, proven wrong millions of times over hundreds of years.
Later
Back to growing threads


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Flat Earthers are pretty much like all Conspiracy fans, plainly wrong and in this case, proven wrong millions of times over hundreds of years.
> Later
> Back to growing threads


I've lived long enough to see some of those conspiracies turn out to be true though, I've never managed to fall off the earth.


----------



## f series (Mar 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But very different in terms of content. Whom of the two do you favor, and why?


They seem to be saying the same thing, I don't really care about what they're saying, honest.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 1, 2020)

f series said:


> They seem to be saying the same thing, I don't really care about what they're saying, honest.


jesus They’re not saying the same thing at all. Wow


----------



## Rrog (Mar 1, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> I've lived long enough to see some of those conspiracies turn out to be true though, I've never managed to fall off the earth.


Give us an example of a true conspiracy


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Give us an example of a true conspiracy


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 1, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Give us an example of a true conspiracy


CIA selling crack to blacks
Gulf of Tonkin


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 1, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> CIA selling crack to blacks
> Gulf of Tonkin


Hasn’t the CIA selling crack to blacks been proven? So not a conspiracy.

What about the conspiracy that the Govt kill MLK ? Oh wait that’s was proven as fact too.


Question everything,


----------



## spek9 (Mar 1, 2020)

f series said:


> They seem to be saying the same thing, I don't really care about what they're saying, honest.


If you don't care, why did you bring it up in the first place? To make such claims, wouldn't it have been prudent to read through the entire thread, so that you could have gained significant and extremely clear context and storyline?


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 1, 2020)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hasn’t the CIA selling crack to blacks been proven? So not a conspiracy.


Just reread what I said and you will get it.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 1, 2020)

Iran-Contra: The CIA was providing tons of coke to Freeway Rick Ross through Danilo Blandon. Is was part of the Iran- Contra scandal. Coke money was used to support the Contras. See: Gary Webb San Jose Mercury News.

Gulf of Tonkin: It was the excuse used to kick off the Vietnam War. False flag attack like 9-11.

JFK assassination: Jackie crawled out on the left back portion of the limo to grab a chunk of her husbands brain. This could only happen if the shot came from the front and to the right. Anyone with a basic knowledge of ballistics and experience with guns should know this. Watch the Zapruder film. Clay Shaw was a former Colonel and CIA agent involved in international trade who was arrested and brought to trial by NOLA D.A. Jim Garrison. The media immediately attacked Garrison and made him out to be unhinged. Dozens of witnesses were outright murdered.

911: Controlled demolition using thermite. Don't even get me started on what a sloppy job this one was. World Trade building 7? *snickers*
Watergate: Nixon forced to resign. Moon Landings! LOL, Clinton death list, I could go on. So conspiracies and scandal are as American as apple pie.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Cx2H (Mar 1, 2020)

Post #3,295...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> If you don't care, why did you bring it up in the first place? To make such claims, wouldn't it have been prudent to read through the entire thread, so that you could have gained significant and extremely clear context and storyline?


Possibly “to get a reaction”. He got one, so troll point scored.


----------



## f series (Mar 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Possibly “to get a reaction”. He got one, so troll point scored.


Not the case, I only read like 1-2 pages, but to me, there was no point to their conversation. 

Got tired of if, talked some shit. Then you ask me my thoughts, basically trying to see who's "side" I'm on. As I said earlier though, I really don't care about their topic. 

Not trying to troll, sorry if it came off that way... 

I don't consider my post troll worthy personally, but if you do, sorry


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

f series said:


> Not the case, I only read like 1-2 pages, but to me, there was no point to their conversation.
> 
> Got tired of if, talked some shit. Then you ask me my thoughts, basically trying to see who's "side" I'm on. As I said earlier though, I really don't care about their topic.
> 
> ...


No worries. However the two posters you mentioned are on opposite sides of a basic cognitive divide.


----------



## f series (Mar 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No worries. However the two posters you mentioned are on opposite sides of a basic cognitive divide.


Yeah I knew that, (hostility) it's just the particular post I saw had 1 person (A) trying to get the other (B) to prove his point, then it appeared person (A) took on person (B)'s point and defended it against person (B)

Which I thought was hilarious.

This is why I was saying it was pointless, this is how the conversation appeared to me via the few text I read, maybe I got confused amongst all this stuff here. But yeah, I understood they were against each other


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

f series said:


> Yeah I knew that, (hostility) it's just the particular post I saw had 1 person (A) trying to get the other (B) to prove his point, then it appeared person (A) took on person (B)'s point and defended it against person (B)
> 
> Which I thought was hilarious.
> 
> This is why I was saying it was pointless, this is how the conversation appeared to me via the few text I read, maybe I got confused amongst all this stuff here. But yeah, I understood they were against each other


I missed that. Are you willing to give me a more detailed account of that?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 1, 2020)

f series said:


> Yeah I knew that, (hostility) it's just the particular post I saw had 1 person (A) trying to get the other (B) to prove his point, then it appeared person (A) took on person (B)'s point and defended it against person (B)
> 
> Which I thought was hilarious.
> 
> This is why I was saying it was pointless, this is how the conversation appeared to me via the few text I read, maybe I got confused amongst all this stuff here. But yeah, I understood they were against each other


Let me get you up to speed very quickly. If you believe this is a fake video you are a cool and intelligent person.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 1, 2020)

Is the moon flat?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 1, 2020)

His answer to everything is on YouTube.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 1, 2020)

No its frozen electromagnetic plasma that is electromagnetically levitated.  I have a old Nikola Tesla autobiography in a hard back cover dated from 1919. I got it from a collector in New York about 30 years ago. Some mind blowing stuff in this book. He could tap into the electromagnetic fields that dominate the earth and the firmament and produce wireless energy. He did a lot of experiments and studied the firmament in the Colorado mountains at Pike's Peak near Colorado Springs. In 1900 he declared he could deliver wireless energy to anywhere on the planet. In 1904 his Colorado lab was torn down. Whats up with that? Of course you won't find anything on Sir Isaac Newton. All his works were bought up by Jewish collectors and are under lock and key in Jerusalem because they are falsehoods based on Jewish mysticism from the Kabbalah. A Zionist named Albert Einstein was a big fan of Newton BTW. Real talk. @Rrog Youtube has the ISS and all kinds of other NASA propaganda. I thought you loved NASA. Study the video. You can see a cable connector suspended above the toy module on the left side. At 10 seconds you can see the light reflecting on the cable.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 1, 2020)

Tesla did none of that, you blithering idiot.

this phantom tech you blather on about is fiction.

you’re really quite insane


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 1, 2020)

READ THE BOOK ! Stop insulting you will get a warning from the mod.  I got a warning for calling you a booger eating moron. LMAO  Insane? You are the one who wishes death on people who don't believe in main stream pseudo-science propaganda. You might want to look into changing strains are maybe just smokin more herb.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Mar 1, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No its frozen electromagnetic plasma that is electromagnetically levitated.  I have a old Nikola Tesla autobiography in a hard back cover dated from 1919. I got it from a collector in New York about 30 years ago. Some mind blowing stuff in this book. He could tap into the electromagnetic fields that dominate the earth and the firmament and produce wireless energy. He did a lot of experiments and studied the firmament in the Colorado mountains at Pike's Peak near Colorado Springs. In 1900 he declared he could deliver wireless energy to anywhere on the planet. In 1904 his Colorado lab was torn down. Whats up with that? Of course you won't find anything on Sir Isaac Newton. All his works were bought up by Jewish collectors and are under lock and key in Jerusalem because they are falsehoods based on Jewish mysticism from the Kabbalah. A Zionist named Albert Einstein was a big fan of Newton BTW. Real talk. @Rrog Youtube has the ISS and all kinds of other NASA propaganda. I thought you loved NASA. Study the video. You can see a cable connector suspended above the toy module on the left side. At 10 seconds you can see the light reflecting on the cable.


How does ANY of that rambling wall of blabber prove the earth is flat?

Deflection, deflection, deflection.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> How does ANY of that rambling wall of blabber prove the earth is flat?
> 
> Deflection, deflection, deflection.


According to Tesla's autobiography: The moon is levitated within the firmament. He also could draw wireless energy from the firmament and the earth's magnetic field. You get a F - for the day. Also no one knows what is beyond the frozen Antarctic circumference in response to your disk shitake you been talking. Dork.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Rrog (Mar 2, 2020)

The shit he fabricates about anything is ridiculous and patently bullshit. This Tesla stuff he’s quoting is such complete nonsense.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 2, 2020)

Tesla did try to prove you could use electricity through the air remotely but wasn't successful he lost all his money trying to prove it and died poor.
It has nothing to do with flat earth theory though and i doubt he believed the earth was flat he was way too smart for that.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 2, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Also no one knows what is beyond the frozen Antarctic circumference in response to your disk shitake you been talking. Dork.


Yes they do people travel to the south pole all the time you should try it some day.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 2, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> Tesla did try to prove you could use electricity through the air remotely but wasn't successful he lost all his money trying to prove it and died poor.
> It has nothing to do with flat earth theory though and i doubt he believed the earth was flat he was way too smart for that.


Tesla is very often misquoted by flat earthers. It is very, very apparent and clear that Tesla did not believe in a flat earth at all. The "firmament" quote that is most often misquoted was a metaphor. It's typically taken way out of context, and even more often, it's edited and modified from its original text.

Tesla, who used the word "globe" to describe the earth repeatedly, consistently and reliably says everything.

"Globe" is very clear. It isn't "disk with a dome on top".

Just another deflection, using false information.

And what about this ice wall around the planet that can't be gotten over. 35,000'? 40,000'? No aircraft can get over it? Why don't we hear about planes crashing into this "firmament", or ice wall, ever?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 2, 2020)

^^^^ Thank you


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 2, 2020)

Interesting reading whilst on the toilet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

Tesla was a savant. You are comedy geniuses. Love poking my head in here. I get something every time. Don't have a use for it. But thank you all. Peace.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 3, 2020)

Tesla is often mis-quoted and grossly misrepresented.

I get sick of hearing if it wasn’t for the government we’d all have free energy from Tesla’s work


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2020)

Is this thread for real?
Flat earth
Tesla
Fukin firmament?

it was “mainstream pseudoscience” which really caught my attention.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 4, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Is this thread for real?
> Flat earth
> Tesla
> Fukin firmament?
> ...


Oh its real. Theres too much IQ going around in here


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> READ THE BOOK ! Stop insulting you will get a warning from the mod.  I got a warning for calling you a booger eating moron. LMAO  Insane? You are the one who wishes death on people who don't believe in main stream pseudo-science propaganda. You might want to look into changing strains are maybe just smokin more herb.


Are you just some wind up merchant? No gravity? Smh

it works every time


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 5, 2020)

Xm = Zq 2 R2
_________ = 
Z5 

@zedd This works even better. Density displacement


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 5, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Tesla is very often misquoted by flat earthers. It is very, very apparent and clear that Tesla did not believe in a flat earth at all. The "firmament" quote that is most often misquoted was a metaphor. It's typically taken way out of context, and even more often, it's edited and modified from its original text.
> 
> Tesla, who used the word "globe" to describe the earth repeatedly, consistently and reliably says everything.
> 
> ...


 The Antarctic ice wall ranges from 100 to 200 feet high. IDK where you get 40,000. That's what makes you stupid doesn't it? A infinite plane I can get on board with but never a infinite outer space which is DAF. Globetard.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The Antarctic ice wall ranges from 100 to 200 feet high. IDK where you get 40,000. That's what makes you stupid doesn't it? A infinite plane I get on board with but never a infinite outer space which is DAF. Globetard.


100-200 feet high, but it can't be traversed to see if there's an edge to the disk? LMFAO. Why didn't Mike just be happy with 200' of height to validate the flat earth? I mean, all he had to do was see over the Ice Wall, no?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 5, 2020)

Isn’t it the truest definition of ironic that this blithering idiot has the gall to call someone else stupid...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The Antarctic ice wall ranges from 100 to 200 feet high. IDK where you get 40,000. That's what makes you stupid doesn't it? A infinite plane I get on board with but never a infinite outer space which is DAF. Globetard.


How many moons on the belly side of this plane? and how far wiil they drop before they hit the ultimate densest bottom?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 5, 2020)

spek9 said:


> 100-200 feet high, but it can't be traversed to see if there's an edge to the disk? LMFAO. Why didn't Mike just be happy with 200' of height to validate the flat earth? I mean, all he had to do was see over the Ice Wall, no?


Operation High Jump, Operation Deep Freeze. I doubt you ever heard of these huge Naval expeditions. Google images of Antarctic ice wall imbecile.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 5, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> How many moons on the belly side of this plane? and how far wiil they drop before they hit the ultimate densest bottom?


You sound like you know all about the ocean floor there Mr. Wizard. If it had fathomless depths would you know it? You only know what you have been indoctrinated with.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Operation High Jump, Operation Deep Freeze. I doubt you ever heard of these huge Naval expeditions. Google images of Antarctic ice wall imbecile.


Name calling, you must really be feeling trapped and angry!

I have no need to search for anything you say. Anyone who says that the earth may be infinite and talks about an insurmountable wall of only 100-200' doesn't even come close to being able to recommend research topics to me.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You sound like you know all about the ocean floor there Mr. Wizard. If it had fathomless depths would you know it? You only know what you have been indoctrinated with.


You really ought to go back through every single one of your posts on this thread, put all of your claims in point form, then read over it to see how much of an imbecile you've literally proven yourself to be.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Operation High Jump, Operation Deep Freeze. I doubt you ever heard of these huge Naval expeditions. Google images of Antarctic ice wall imbecile.


all complete bullshit, of course. Dumbass


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> RetiredGuerilla said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like you know all about the ocean floor there Mr. Wizard.
> ...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 5, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Isn’t it the truest definition of ironic that this blithering idiot has the gall to call someone else stupid...


LOL You are the one who believes in obviously phony NASA moon missions. You are the one who believes the oceans curve into a ball.  You are seriously lacking in the physics and math department. Plane trigonometry proves the oceans are flat and so does physics. Globetard.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 5, 2020)

The earth was established on the great floods by the creator you fudge packer.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 5, 2020)

spek9 said:


> You really ought to go back through every single one of your posts on this thread, put all of your claims in point form, then read over it to see how much of an imbecile you've literally proven yourself to be.


Get a gallon of water and make it flow uphill or curve into a ball. If you can I will admit you are way smarter than me. If you fail you must admit the earth is flat.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Plane trigonometry proves the oceans are flat and so does physics.


No it certainly does not. you constantly assert bullshit


----------



## Rrog (Mar 6, 2020)

Water is not flowing uphill, you poor clueless idiot

You just can’t escape your delusion


----------



## spek9 (Mar 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The earth was established on the great floods by the creator you fudge packer.


Oh, you're one of those people. I understand everything now! So you denounce gravity, a spherical earth (even though you've called it a globe!) and reality, but you believe in a deity that magically created the universe.

LOOOOOOOOOL

I've had enough fun exposing you as a delusional retard. Have a nice life.


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 6, 2020)

RetardedGuerilla said:


> Get a gallon of water and make it flow uphill


Wow LoL. If we use your magical theories on density and buoyancy we can use a periscope to bounce radar off the ionosphere and make the plane by 66.6° more and reverse that sheet. I saw a YouTube video to prove it true.

Long azz sentence


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 6, 2020)

1.The atheist globe requires the great rivers of the earth to flow over the rotundity of your ball earth provided to you by NASA. One word gradient. 
2. Density and buoyancy. Gravity is a idiotic THEORY rooted in ancient Jewish mysticism. 
3. Oceans curving into a ball is a gross violation of the most basic LAWS of physics. 
4. Antarctica was mapped out as a circumference in the 1800's
5. Plane trigonometry was used for oceanic navigation for 100's of years. I guess math is a big fat liar? LOL

Work the puzzle Globetards. 
Who wants to see the NASA video again with the the old school special effects? LOL. The crap you tards manage to convince yourself of is mind boggling. It irritates you dorks because I destroy the outer space, sci-fi baloney you have come to love. You moronically use a flimsy theory to dismiss strict laws of physics in regards to the behavior of water. Incompetent mouth breathers in a science and tech forum. WTF?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 6, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Water is not flowing uphill, you poor clueless idiot
> 
> You just can’t escape your delusion


You can't have gradient and curvature when a river is hundreds or thousands of miles long. It must negotiate your globe's curvature BY FLOWING UP. Are you that clueless or just hanging on to your cherished doctrine that I destroy on the regular? If the Amazon is 3,977 miles long and the earth is 24,900 miles in circumference then the river must flow over the rotundity of your ridiculous globe. A ball earth is impossible. Sorry Globetard. I hate it for you.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 6, 2020)

You idiot. You deny common physics, so of course you’re confused.

remember, you’re a simpleton with OCD


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 6, 2020)

Rrog said:


> You idiot. You deny common physics, so of course you’re confused.
> 
> remember, you’re a simpleton with OCD


Where in physics does water flow up? You are confused Pal. How do the rivers negotiate the ball earth? They don't Rrogtarded because the earth is a flat extended plane with a firmament above. Our creator made this firmament as it is of intelligent design. It's a clock. The sun, moon and stars are locked into a cycle of precise repetitive motion with Polaris and the North pole at the center.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 6, 2020)

A river flowing north does not mean its going uphill you retarded-ape. Polaris isnt visible in the southern hemisphere...the sun doesnt get smaller at sunset like it would have to if it was circling above a flat plane....neither does the moon.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 6, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> A river flowing north does not mean its going uphill you retarded-ape. Polaris isnt visible in the southern hemisphere...the sun doesnt get smaller at sunset like it would have to if it was circling above a flat plane....neither does the moon.


Did I use the word North? Your handle is waterproof and you don't even understand the behavior of water. Reread globetard. Ball, flowing water. It must flow up and over the curve of the earth. Impossible. Declination of the Pole Star. THE END


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Did I use the word North? Your handle is waterproof and you don't even understand the behavior of water. Reread globetard. Ball, flowing water. It must flow up and over the curve of the earth. Impossible. Declination of the Pole Star. THE END


You are comically retarded. If you were an ant on a basketball, to get to the other side of a ball does not require travelling upwards. Your motion is perpendicular to the center of the ball.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 6, 2020)

Exactly. But he’s an idiot and so normal math and science are outside of his grasp.

but he’s as funny as he is pitiful


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 6, 2020)

You two don't even know the definition of perpendicular. Perpendicular can't exist on a ball. Perpendicular is when two straight lines intersect to form a right angle. ......DAF !!!     Will our ant legs keep us from falling off the earth if we go to New Zealand? Does the basketball have it's own gravitational force to hold the ant in place? My God.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 6, 2020)

Perpendicular may be the wrong term to describe motion around a sphere but what is truly DAF is thinking you have to travel uphill to get around a sphere.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 6, 2020)

He’s insane. Anything is possible in that poorly wired mind of his. It’s a bonafide disability


----------



## spek9 (Mar 6, 2020)

Rrog said:


> He’s insane. Anything is possible in that poorly wired mind of his. It’s a bonafide disability


RetardedGorilla has continuously discredited all of his own claims repeatedly with his own statements. Call him on it? Deflection. Call him on it again? We're then in the land of bible cites and Youtube videos.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Rrog said:


> He’s insane. Anything is possible in that poorly wired mind of his. It’s a bonafide disability


It gets terminally tiresome.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 6, 2020)

Rrog said:


> He’s insane. Anything is possible in that poorly wired mind of his. It’s a bonafide disability


STFU you don't even know the definition of perpendicular and you believe in poorly faked NASA videos.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It gets terminally tiresome.


You are curious and enjoy the knowledge dropping that's why you all are here. You know the earth certainly has flat tendencies but you were indoctrinated with the Globe so you abandon your own common sense instead of embracing the uncomfortable truth. 

"The truth taste good when there's a belly full of lies".
R.G.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You are curious and enjoy the knowledge dropping that's why you all are here. You know the earth certainly has flat tendencies but you were indoctrinated with the Globe so you abandon your own common sense instead of embracing the uncomfortable truth.
> 
> "The truth taste good when there's a belly full of lies".
> R.G.


What is a flat tendency?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You are curious and enjoy the knowledge dropping that's why you all are here. You know the earth certainly has flat tendencies but you were indoctrinated with the Globe so you abandon your own common sense instead of embracing the uncomfortable truth.
> 
> "The truth taste good when there's a belly full of lies".
> R.G.


Realm. How many?
How does the density move upward?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 6, 2020)

You've got to be pretty special to blow off tried and true equations that has been used without error for centuries then follow up with "math doesn't lie" ..

If you don't believe that a center of mass is possible and don't have a way to prove it, then your only reason here is to entertain us.

You just make up and twist some random shit, I could only imagine your basic childhood education.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 6, 2020)

I would gladly ride the short bus if it meant not being subjected to the indoctrination of impossible religious dogma like a heliocentric solar system and a idiotic unproven, unseen theory like Gravity. Special needs kids are human too.  The globe earth argument is so weak the flat earth can only be met with insults and the proven lies of propaganda. The globe earth is so preposterously ignorant it deserves to met with contempt. Which I must admit I have a affinity for delivering.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 6, 2020)

Shitsakes you’re as crazy as they come


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Shitsakes you’re as crazy as they come


It’s like a picture of what chairs would look like if our knees bent the other way.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2020)

It's from a science site, so it's probably not true...





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's from a science site, so it's probably not true...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The statement about the river in the New Madrid earthquake is false. The river reversed because the earthquake reversed the direction of the shallow terrain gradient. The flow was “uphill” relative to the former, familiar gradient.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Grasping, scraping and clawing to do anything to hang on to some imbecilic religious dogma. Tsunami's don't flow against a mystical force called gravity. Landslides and earthquakes displace sea water. Keyword: Displace

 In the Canary Islands off the west coast of Africa on La Palma island lies the Cumbre Vieja volcano . Geologist say it could create a land slide Tsunami that would devastate the coast from Florida to the Carolina's. A landslide displacing seawater simple as that. Too bad the oceans don't curve it could absorb the energy of the tidal wave and save Florida. Globetards


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 7, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Grasping, scraping and clawing to do anything to hang on to some imbecilic religious dogma.


Oh, the irony. Coming from the disktard who cites bible passages as proof of a flat earth!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2020)

Trillions of images now exist of the planet from thousands of orbiting satellites as they are circling the globe. Incredibly good fakery by the deep state at NASA.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Right, it changed the gradient of the river cannabineer. The river took the path of least resistance and flowed north east creating Reel Foot lake which prior was a low lying marsh. Now, please explain how measurable river gradient and the earths curvature of 8 inches per mile squared can co-exist. It can't but you fail to recognize this due to indoctrination therefore you are classified as a Globetard. At least you are not alone you dumb bastards  are everywhere. Here take this with ya


First, answer me this: what is a flat tendency? (link?)


----------



## Rrog (Mar 7, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Oh, the irony. Coming from the disktard who cites bible passages as proof of a flat earth!


EXACTLY!! Isn’t it ludicrously ironic


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Trillions of images now exist of the planet from thousands of orbiting satellites as they are circling the globe. Incredibly good fakery by the deep state at NASA.


prob’ly only billions. No point overstating.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2020)

Why are plat 
maps adjusted for curvature? Why?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Fake and gay. These guys are your only proof of a Globe.  



 @:21 I tell ya I've got thrust. HAHAHA


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2020)

So why is there a difference in actual sunset and observed?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Where in physics does water flow up? You are confused Pal. How do the rivers negotiate the ball earth? They don't Rrogtarded because the earth is a flat extended plane with a firmament above. Our creator made this firmament as it is of intelligent design. It's a clock. The sun, moon and stars are locked into a cycle of precise repetitive motion with Polaris and the North pole at the center.


What drives the motion of your sun moon and stars?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Fake and gay. These guys are your only proof of a Globe.
> 
> 
> 
> @:21 I tell ya I've got thrust. HAHAHA


Why would he tell Houston the obvious, "I've got" is the most important Thrust he is referring to.
Watch it again, or did it bounce off the firmament in order to get back to earth?

A *reaction control system* (*RCS*) is a spacecraft system that uses thrusters to provide attitude control, and sometimes translation. Use of diverted engine thrust to provide stable attitude control of a short-or-vertical takeoff and landing aircraft below conventional winged flight speeds, such as with the Harrier "jump jet", may also be referred to as a reaction control system.
An RCS is capable of providing small amounts of thrust in any desired direction or combination of directions. An RCS is also capable of providing torque to allow control of rotation (roll, pitch, and yaw).


----------



## Rrog (Mar 7, 2020)

Nice write up Grandpapy


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 8, 2020)

Retarded Gorilla is well and truly cooked, there's no getting through to him, He will just ignore anything you show to prove a global earth and spin some shit about water going uphill and NASA faking some videos.
We're up to page 169 or 170 and he still wont listen. This thread is pointless until retarded gorilla builds a rocket ship and proves the worlds flat.
So go on retarded gorilla build a rocket ship and prove to us the world is flat! Darwin awards are well worth it!

Or you could just go to the south pole next year, its probably too cold now until next year.Or you could just buy a round the world air ticket
and see for yourself.

Actually you've convinced me the world is flat i might start having odd beliefs and just ignore everything that proves me wrong, anyone who shows me evidence and come up with crazy theories too. What harm can i do? Besides getting a name as a moron, i dont see any downsides.
I could be out there thinking of new alternatives to plastics or maybe even anything to improve life on earth but i wont im gonna sit right here and claim the earth is flat, there isnt any evidence of whats past the ice wall of Antarctica and no proof the earth is flat but im with you there buddy
this is going to be a mission.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 8, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Nice write up Grandpapy


All credit goes to to the patients of my devoted Educators. 

(So), I also blame them for the lack of quick wit when thoughts are combined with thc.

Flat earth is a tool to learn the art of International cross culture persuasion.

The Internet is a Hoax too, that's why no matter how hard one tries, "everything I eat turns to shit." look it up.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2020)

169 pages of this idiot on display for the (global) world to laugh at.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Fake and gay. These guys are your only proof of a Globe.


More like that's your only proof that the Earth is flat....a video that doesn't even have anything to do with Earth. Deflect much?


----------



## spek9 (Mar 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> More like that's your only proof that the Earth is flat....a video that doesn't even have anything to do with Earth. Deflect much?


Too bad Mad Mike didn't get to an elevation to prove the earth is flat. Allegedly, if he had of got a few more feet of elevation in his rocket, he'd of proven the firmament exists:


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> More like that's your only proof that the Earth is flat....a video that doesn't even have anything to do with Earth. Deflect much?


No. The point of the video is to show you that NASA used some old school, science fiction, special effects to fake the moon missions. So obviously how do you trust them when they are your lone source for proof of a ball earth and the heliocentric theory? That video is an embarrassment you have to admit. You should change your handle to cantgetrightH20 HAHAHAHA


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 8, 2020)

Rrog said:


> 169 pages of this idiot on display for the (global) world to laugh at.


169 Pages of phony NASA moon missions and true science exposing the greatest lie on Earth. Get it? I doubt it. Dork.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 169 Pages of phony NASA moon missions and true science exposing the greatest lie on Earth. Get it? I doubt it. Dork.


You have pointed at a single Youtube video, and the bible as your ONLY sources. One video. One book of complete fiction.

That is not science, yet YOU call someone a dork.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 8, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> Retarded Gorilla is well and truly cooked, there's no getting through to him, He will just ignore anything you show to prove a global earth and spin some shit about water going uphill and NASA faking some videos.
> We're up to page 169 or 170 and he still wont listen. This thread is pointless until retarded gorilla builds a rocket ship and proves the worlds flat.
> So go on retarded gorilla build a rocket ship and prove to us the world is flat! Darwin awards are well worth it!
> 
> ...


WTF ever dude. You guys should take up a collection and pay the Professor of Flat Earth for his services. Rrog you too, kick in bish. Grandpappy you don't have to put in you prolly on food stamps. Stealthstyle and cantgetrightH20 chip in. Hillbill you flunked with a F minus I want you to restart at page 1. Cx3po or whatever your name is ante up. The Professor of Flat Earth is going to Ontario see you in August.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2020)

Oh spare us you delusional fiction spinner


----------



## hillbill (Mar 8, 2020)

Flunked Flat Earth!
Cool


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> WTF ever dude. You guys should take up a collection and pay the Professor of Flat Earth for his services. Rrog you too, kick in bish. Grandpappy you don't have to put in you prolly on food stamps. Stealthstyle and cantgetrightH20 chip in. Hillbill you flunked with a F minus I want you to restart at page 1. Cx3po or whatever your name is ante up. The Professor of Flat Earth is going to Ontario see you in August.


Money has no value on a flat Earth. You betray yourself.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 8, 2020)

FIRMAMENT


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 169 Pages of phony NASA moon missions and true science exposing the greatest lie on Earth.


“True science” omfg what a laugh. what an idiot


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 8, 2020)

Retarded gorilla build a rocket ship damn it. Untill then we will just know you as a moron.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2020)

Mars rover captures high-resolution panorama of its home | CNN


NASA's Curiosity rover captured its highest-resolution panorama of the Martian surface, including more than a thousand images and 1.8 billion pixels.




www.cnn.com





Sweet!


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 10, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> WTF ever dude. You guys should take up a collection and pay the Professor of Flat Earth for his services. Rrog you too, kick in bish. Grandpappy you don't have to put in you prolly on food stamps. Stealthstyle and cantgetrightH20 chip in. Hillbill you flunked with a F minus I want you to restart at page 1. Cx3po or whatever your name is ante up. The Professor of Flat Earth is going to Ontario see you in August.


I'm glad you remembered me. I missed you too. 
Say my name again...

How about some more of your stolen movie quotes? I miss those.
Are your baby nuts sore yet from getting smashed everyday?
#Reach1Teach1


----------



## Rrog (Mar 14, 2020)

Can you get a pandemic on a flat earth?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

Sure, just not a global pandemic.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 14, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Can you get a pandemic on a flat earth?


Well of course... the firmament is there to quarantine the planet so other disk-shaped planets with domes on top don't contract it.


----------



## Aye1frmDay1ny (Mar 14, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can admire madness, but its still madness. Don Quixote was both noble and admirable, but he was still crazy as a shit house rat with rabies


He wasn't real lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 15, 2020)

this virus scare is just a trick to get the flat earth cruise cancelled before they find the edge of the Earth.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 15, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> this virus scare is just a trick to get the flat earth cruise cancelled before they find the edge of the Earth.


genius


----------



## sega megadrive (Mar 17, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 169 Pages of phony NASA moon missions and true science exposing the greatest lie on Earth. Get it? I doubt it. Dork.


eddie bravo is that you hahahahahah what did joe kick you off the pod cast now your here


----------



## spek9 (Mar 17, 2020)

Can someone please open the vents in the firmament to vent the corona virus out?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Can someone please open the vents in the firmament to vent the corona virus out?


Oh sweet mama fear mightily what might come in through those vents


----------



## Rrog (Mar 17, 2020)

Retired Griller Gas...


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 17, 2020)

All those meteor craters are fake! the firmament block out meteors.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

I have the impulse to post something funny right now, but this is all I got. Sorry for falling uhm flat.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 17, 2020)

I wonder if a guy could sell pieces of firmament ? Like for the coffee table


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Rrog said:


> I wonder if a guy could sell pieces of firmament ? Like for the coffee table


Or a really nice driveway


----------



## Rrog (Mar 17, 2020)

I would love that! I bet I wouldn’t even have to shovel it in the winter.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Rrog said:


> I would love that! I bet I wouldn’t even have to shovel it in the winter.


B-movie humming sound


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2020)

Why are so many flatties also Creationists?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 18, 2020)

It’s another forced conspiracy 

some of these toadstools believe the bible says the earth is flat. Only 3000 years old

in fact, they believe the entire globe conspiracy is simply a coordinated effort to diminish god.

truly insane concepts by the mentally disabled


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Why are so many flatties also Creationists?


because its their only way to explain the theory when they run out of incorrect math formulas and youtube videos to cite.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 18, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> because its their only way to explain the theory when they run out of incorrect math formulas and youtube videos to cite.


I'm pretty sure the reason we haven't heard from them lately is due to them all standing in line waiting for their place on Ken Ham's arc. They're taking the "logical" approach to avoiding the virus.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 18, 2020)

Ken Ham. Rich man now


----------



## spek9 (Mar 18, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Ken Ham. Rich man now


An indoctrinated, religious scam artist gets taxpayer money to build something that other indoctrinated idiots pay to visit.

Yes, he gains financially for people to visit a boat that's on land and wouldn't even float, which is funded by taxpayers.

I definitely can't call him stupid here though.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 18, 2020)

Exactly. He’s a smart, exploitative businessman is all.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2020)

Rrog said:


> I wonder if a guy could sell pieces of firmament ? Like for the coffee table





cannabineer said:


> Or a really nice driveway


I know this chick that might be able to help 




SH420


----------



## Rrog (Mar 19, 2020)

Astronaut Al Worden, who circled the moon and once earned record for 'most isolated human being,' has died | CNN


Al Worden, an astronaut from the Apollo lunar program, has died, NASA says.




www.cnn.com





RIP


----------



## Rrog (Mar 19, 2020)

What scientists learned after firing a small cannonball into a near-Earth asteroid


Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency's Hayabusa2 spacecraft fired a copper cannonball a little bigger than a tennis ball into a near-Earth asteroid named Ryugu. Now, scientists have had a chance to analyze the data to learn more about this asteroid some 195 million miles away.




www.cnn.com


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2020)

Flat earth is real because covid cant flow up hill


----------



## Rrog (Apr 5, 2020)

Good science, right there


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Good science, right there


I know things NASA doesn't want us to know. Did you know jimmy Hoffa is duct taped to the bottom side of the disk?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2020)

trump is maybe the dumbest of flat earth as#holes


----------



## Rrog (Apr 7, 2020)

These religious freaks feel they’re immune to the disease ... “I’m bathed in the blood of jesus”

no wonder we’re fucked as a species. These are the most gullible people among us


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2020)

Rrog said:


> These religious freaks feel they’re immune to the disease ... “I’m bathed in the blood of jesus”
> 
> no wonder we’re fucked as a species. These are the most gullible people among us


Noones posting here now because they had to lockdown the day room at the home they are at.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 7, 2020)

Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 10, 2020)

Where is gorilla? Did he die of COVID?


----------



## Rrog (Apr 10, 2020)

He’s on a ladder scrubbing the firmament


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 10, 2020)

ahh, he must be one of those essential workers. Doing the lords work.


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Apr 10, 2020)

I’m pretty neutral on the whole thing because I will never be able to go in space to see it for myself. I don’t believe everything I see and read. You can provide all the information you want to support either side, if I can’t see it for myself, I’ll stay in the middle and not try to argue or prove something I haven’t seen with my own 2 eyes.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 10, 2020)

There isn’t any information remotely justifying a flat earth for shitsakes. You make it sound like there’s an even scale of data for both sides.


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Apr 10, 2020)

Rrog said:


> There isn’t any information remotely justifying a flat earth for shitsakes. You make it sound like there’s an even scale of data for both sides.


In the event that comment was aimed at me, I didn’t hint at anything specific in terms of information. I said without being able to see the earth from a birds eye view with MY OWN 2 EYES, I’ll remain neutral. Not sure how you drew that conclusion from what I said. I’m pretty sure if I agreed with the fact that the earth was round and not flat, this conversation would be completely different. But because I prefer to remain neutral, and not choose sides because I can’t physically prove either or, the line of division is drawn. And yes, there are some interesting things I’ve seen from a flat earth believers point of view, just as I’ve seen the same interesting things from the globe believers. Unfortunately, it’s not concrete on either side for ME, because as interesting and factual as those views may seem, I still can’t PHYSICALLY see their point of views from the outside looking in. Which is why I don’t believe everything I read. 

We were all taught as children in grade school that the earth was round and a globe. Every class room had and has a globe. We learned locations on the earth from that same globe, and still do. But if we were all taught that the earth was flat, and not round, this argument/conversation would be the other way around, and yet, there’s still no proof because you or I will never be able to go in space and investigate the earth on our own. And this is why I remain neutral. It’s easier to be bias and believe what everyone else believes in fear of not being singled out or called stupid or idiotic because you believe in something different. The majority of people on earth believe in GOD, ask them to prove that he exist......


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2020)

Dontjudgeme said:


> In the event that comment was aimed at me, I didn’t hint at anything specific in terms of information. I said without being able to see the earth from a birds eye view with MY OWN 2 EYES, I’ll remain neutral. Not sure how you drew that conclusion from what I said. I’m pretty sure if I agreed with the fact that the earth was round and not flat, this conversation would be completely different. But because I prefer to remain neutral, and not choose sides because I can’t physically prove either or, the line of division is drawn. And yes, there are some interesting things I’ve seen from a flat earth believers point of view, just as I’ve seen the same interesting things from the globe believers. Unfortunately, it’s not concrete on either side for ME, because as interesting and factual as those views may seem, I still can’t PHYSICALLY see their point of views from the outside looking in. Which is why I don’t believe everything I read.
> 
> We were all taught as children in grade school that the earth was round and a globe. Every class room had and has a globe. We learned locations on the earth from that same globe, and still do. But if we were all taught that the earth was flat, and not round, this argument/conversation would be the other way around, and yet, there’s still no proof because you or I will never be able to go in space and investigate the earth on our own. And this is why I remain neutral. It’s easier to be bias and believe what everyone else believes in fear of not being singled out or called stupid or idiotic because you believe in something different. The majority of people on earth believe in GOD, ask them to prove that he exist......



So, the air isn't dirty unless I can see the dirt?


----------



## Rrog (Apr 11, 2020)

Where does this logic stem from? Lack of formal education? Uneducated parents?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Where does this logic stem from? Lack of formal education? Uneducated parents?


I'm not going to Judge.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 11, 2020)

The force is strong with Grandpapy


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2020)

RG has been fucking cloned


----------



## Stealthstyle (Apr 11, 2020)

Dontjudgeme said:


> In the event that comment was aimed at me, I didn’t hint at anything specific in terms of information. I said without being able to see the earth from a birds eye view with MY OWN 2 EYES, I’ll remain neutral. Not sure how you drew that conclusion from what I said. I’m pretty sure if I agreed with the fact that the earth was round and not flat, this conversation would be completely different. But because I prefer to remain neutral, and not choose sides because I can’t physically prove either or, the line of division is drawn. And yes, there are some interesting things I’ve seen from a flat earth believers point of view, just as I’ve seen the same interesting things from the globe believers. Unfortunately, it’s not concrete on either side for ME, because as interesting and factual as those views may seem, I still can’t PHYSICALLY see their point of views from the outside looking in. Which is why I don’t believe everything I read.
> 
> We were all taught as children in grade school that the earth was round and a globe. Every class room had and has a globe. We learned locations on the earth from that same globe, and still do. But if we were all taught that the earth was flat, and not round, this argument/conversation would be the other way around, and yet, there’s still no proof because you or I will never be able to go in space and investigate the earth on our own. And this is why I remain neutral. It’s easier to be bias and believe what everyone else believes in fear of not being singled out or called stupid or idiotic because you believe in something different. The majority of people on earth believe in GOD, ask them to prove that he exist......


So the millions of people having to keep this a secret for hundreds of years and never slipped up should be enough to say the earth is round. i could go on for hours but i dont think you need it.


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Apr 11, 2020)

You know what, you guys are right. You have provided me with all the proof and facts that the earth is round. Consider me a globe believer. You happy.....


----------



## Rrog (Apr 12, 2020)

I was happy before. The fact the you’re clueless doesn’t make me any more or less happy


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Apr 12, 2020)

Ok, if that makes you feel good that I’m clueless and you’re not, awesome


----------



## Rrog (Apr 12, 2020)

Like I said. I felt just as good before


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Apr 12, 2020)

Apparently not. You still feel the need to carry on about it.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 12, 2020)

You have 4x my word count on your replies over the last 48 hours. Who’s carrying on?

I could give a shit what you think or don’t think. Pretty sure that’s been my clear position


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m pretty sure it’s been your position to say I’m uneducated, and clueless for forming my own opinion. But let me guess, I’m wrong on that too huh?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

Rrog said:


> You have 4x my word count on your replies over the last 48 hours. Who’s carrying on?
> 
> I could give a shit what you think or don’t think. Pretty sure that’s been my clear position


Who’s counting?


----------



## Rrog (Apr 12, 2020)

I think the firmament is looking a little cleaner with the sequester


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2020)

Firmament crashed in Mississippi last night.

Wait till a religious earther tells you that before the Genesis flood, it never rained on Earth.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh man, really?? Man!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2020)

Dew rose from the ground, no shit, firmily believed by many Evangelicals.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 13, 2020)

Dontjudgeme said:


> You can provide all the information you want to support either side.


Welcome to the thread. 

#ThunderDome


----------



## Rrog (Apr 13, 2020)

I can provide all the info I want to support the Easter bunny


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2020)

Rrog said:


> I can provide all the info I want to support the Easter bunny


I told the kids at kindergarten that the visiting Easter Bunny was someone in a costume and showed them the seam on the back of the head.
Sat on the piano bench with my mouth taped shut til we went home at noon.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 13, 2020)

So, if everybody on the flat earth ran in a west to east direction, could we make the disk spin?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Rrog (Apr 17, 2020)

Clearly demonstrating your complete lack of understanding of basic physics. You should maybe not post things that so clearly define your ignorance.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2020)

Twilight Zone shit


----------



## Rrog (Apr 17, 2020)

Just for the record, you could recreate the spinning kids, the tightrope walking and the stack of shit on the back of a fast moving flatbed truck. Taking wind out of the equation for a moment.

Your reasoning would say that’s not possible. Hopefully you can see the error of your thought


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Just for the record, you could recreate the spinning kids, the tightrope walking and the stack of shit on the back of a fast moving flatbed truck. Taking wind out of the equation for a moment.
> 
> Your reasoning would say that’s not possible. Hopefully you can see the error of your thought


How come if I jump in a moving vehicle.. I don't end up behind the vehicle? Is it magic or magnets?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> How come if I jump in a moving vehicle.. I don't end up behind the vehicle? Is it magic or magnets?


Seatbelt laws. TY people.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Seatbelt laws. TY people.


Only in the front seat in michigan. Back seat is fair game.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

momentum.
Get in a pickup truck bed and have friend drive at 80 mph. Go to back of the bed and jump high as you can, you will be behind truck with appropriate road burns.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 18, 2020)

You won’t if the wind were removed from the scenario. You’d jump up and land in the bed in the same spot you jumped


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

Wrong


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

Unless you jump like shit.

Remember, back of the bed


----------



## Rrog (Apr 18, 2020)

I guess I’m not following your example.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

Apart from wind resistance, you would also be subject to deceleration and gravity. I think the two would put you on the pavement. 
I actually had a similar experience in a previous existence.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 18, 2020)

We differ on how much acceleration and momentum loss there would be from a brief jump. 

If you did this in a closed semi truck, marked the floor with an X, did a vertical jump from that X , you’d land back on that X

you’re not up long enough to lose that much momentum. And now there’s no wind in that truck


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

Damn, that seems right.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 18, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So, if everybody on the flat earth ran in a west to east direction, could we make the disk spin?


No. Theoretically speaking, if everyone ran from west to east all at once, the disk would tilt over on an angle, and since there's no gravity, everyone would all fall over and roll into the firmament.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2020)

spek9 said:


> No. Theoretically speaking, if everyone ran from west to east all at once, the disk would tilt over on an angle, and since there's no gravity, everyone would all fall over and roll into the firmament.


Thanks for clarifying. This flat earth theory is so interesting.


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Apr 18, 2020)

Washington post thats funny.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

Not half as funny as Washington Times, Washington Free Beacon or OAN or Fux News. Throw in the Epoch Times and Alex Jones maybe dumb fuck Gateway Pundit.


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Apr 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Not half as funny as Washington Times, Washington Free Beacon or OAN or Fux News. Throw in the Epoch Times and Alex Jones maybe dumb fuck Gateway Pundit.


Who owns Washington post? Amazon. Who does amazon have contracts with... The CIA


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

Washington Post reports true shit righties hate


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thats to funny. My antifa brother would agree with you. Washington post fact checker I love it. Would they report the fact that your boy sanders honeymooned in the soviet union?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 18, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> Thats to funny. My antifa brother would agree with you. Washington post fact checker I love it. Would they report the fact that your boy sanders honeymooned in the soviet union?


So you're a flat head?


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Apr 18, 2020)

My cock head is fat. Flat earth was a good creation. All conspiracies are bunk now.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 18, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> Thats to funny. My antifa brother would agree with you. Washington post fact checker I love it. Would they report the fact that your boy sanders honeymooned in the soviet union?


Oh, you mean in the 1980s, before the Soviet Union's dissolution, which occurred in 1991.

OK then.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

I think the flat earth thing was started by astrophysicist from Harvard as an an alternative to the Times crossword puzzles. A pastime pursuit of of a modern fable. Everyone knew it was a joke among scientists until it got to some folks at Church picnic over in Hazzard County. The preacher and music leader believed it and the rest is history.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I think the flat earth thing was started by astrophysicist from Harvard as an an alternative to the Times crossword puzzles. A pastime pursuit of of a modern fable. Everyone knew it was a joke among scientists until it got to some folks at Church picnic over in Hazzard County. The preacher and music leader believed it and the rest is history.


Them ole Duke boys are at it again


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 20, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> Who owns Washington post? Amazon. Who does amazon have contracts with... The CIA


90+% of all media is owned by 6 corporations that are owned by a tiny handful of billionaires. Must be cool to just print headlines that can benefit your stock portfolio.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Them ole Duke boys are at it again
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538531


Bo and Luke need running boards to get in. Getting up. Ha, Ha, Ha! I'm out. Just peeked for a laugh.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Them ole Duke boys are at it again
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538531


LOL. Dukes of Hazzard collide with Benny Hill.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 2, 2020)




----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)




----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)

*200 Proofs Earth is Not a Spinning Ball (HD Remastered)*


----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)

*Flat Earth is Not a Conspiracy Theory*


----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)

Wolves in sheep’s clothing have pulled the wool over our eyes. For almost 500 years, the masses have been thoroughly deceived by a cosmic fairy-tale of astronomical proportions. We have been taught a falsehood so gigantic and diabolical that it has blinded us from our own experience and common sense, from seeing the world and the universe as they truly are. Through pseudo-science books and programs, mass media and public education, universities and government propaganda, the world has been systematically brain-washed, slowly indoctrinated over centuries into the unquestioning belief of the greatest lie of all time.


----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)




----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)

Over the course of 500 years, using everything from books, magazines, and television to computer-generated imaging, a multi-generational conspiracy has succeeded, in the minds of the masses, to pick up the fixed Earth, shape it into a ball, spin it in circles, and throw it around the Sun! In schools where every professor’s desk is adorned with a spinning Earth-globe, we are lectured on the “heliocentric” theory of the universe, shown images of ball-planets and videos of men suspended in space. The illusion created, connivingly convincing, has entranced the world’s population into blindly believing a maleficent myth. The greatest cover-up of all time, NASA and Freemasonry’s biggest secret, is that we are living on a plane, not a planet, that Earth is the flat, stationary center of the universe.


----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)

Modern astronomy has absolutely convinced the world, as George Bernard Shaw stated, that nothing that is obvious is true. It is obvious that the Earth is flat, yet they say it is curved; it is obvious that the world is motionless, yet they say that it moves; it is obvious that the heavens revolve around us, yet they say it is us that revolves; it is obvious that the stars are stars yet they say the stars are suns; it is obvious that the Sun is bigger than the stars, yet they say the stars are bigger than the Sun; it is obvious that the Sun and Moon are the same size, yet they say the Sun is 400 times larger; it is obvious that Earth is the only “planet,” yet they say there are over a septillion (1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000) planets; it is obvious that up is up and down is down, yet they say it is not so!


----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)




----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)

There is a popular myth taught to school children (which most adults today still believe) that people in history have travelled in perfectly straight lines Eastwards or Westwards and eventually arrived back at their starting point. It is heralded as proof of the globe Earth, and claimed that hundreds of adventurers since Magellan have completed such successful circumnavigations, but the truth is that no one in history has ever set off travelling in a perfectly straight line and returned back at their starting point. All successful circumnavigations in history, whether by sea or air, have instead followed the same pattern, which is sailing or flying the most convenient route from port to port stopping for supplies and re-fueling until a complete circle has been made. Not a single sailor or aviator in history has (or could) travel only in the same one perfectly straight direction and magically arrive back where they began. This ridiculous lie becomes obvious when critically examined, but when taught to young children successfully bends and warps their minds into accepting globe indoctrination. Unlike the cardinal directions on a compass rose, North, South, East, and West on Earth are not simply straight lines separated by 90 degrees. North, rather than being an upward shooting arrow, is actually a point - a centerpoint - THE centerpoint of the entire Earth known as the geographic North Pole situated directly below Polaris, the North Pole star, the only motionless star in the heavens which marks the exact Northern centerpoint of the sky. South, rather than being a downward shooting arrow, is actually every line tangent to the Northern centerpoint, or in other words, every straight line extending outwards from the North Pole heads due South. East and West, rather than being right and left facing arrows, are actually clockwise and counter-clockwise circles around the Pole. The Sun, Moon and stars all rise in the East and set in the West, making perfect circles over and around us every day. As you can observe, they travel in a circular Westwards path over and around the Earth, and do not all travel in a straight leftward direction as suggested by a compass rose. Likewise navigators since ancient times have used Polaris to guide their ships, knowing that Polaris was the heavenly North Pole, South was traveling keeping your back to Polaris, East meant traveling keeping your left shoulder 90 degrees to the Pole Star, and West meant traveling keeping your right shoulder 90 degrees to the Pole Star. All circumnavigations in history have been Eastwards or Westwards and never Northwards or Southwards because the latter is geographically impossible. Likewise Southern hemisphere flights from Australia to South America, or New Zealand to South Africa, for example, never fly the shortest, most direct route on a globe which would be Southwards over Antarctica. It is claimed this is because such flights would allegedly be too cold for any airplanes to handle, but the reality is the routes are geographically impossible because Antarctica is not a tiny ice-continent confined to the underside of a spherical spinning ball-Earth. Antarctica is actually the outer Southern perimeter of our level motionless plane Earth and surrounds the other six continents. How far Southwards Antarctica actually extends and how it terminates or what exists beyond it are all unknown to and kept from the general public however, and as a result, no completely accurate, fully functioning flat Earth map exists or could exist without the people being first allowed full independent exploration of the Arctic, Antarctic, and every where else. There are, however, several maps which work as good visual aids for approximating the geography of our flat, stationary Earth. The Gleason's 1892 new standard map of the world and Hammond's 1945 air-age map of the world are two such maps. These so-called "Azimuthal Equidistant" maps are used in practical navigation and can be found in the logos of the United Nations, World Health Organization, International Maritime Organization, and International Civil Aviation Organization. They purport these to be simply two-dimensional representations of a spherical Earth with the North Pole at the centerpoint and claim these maps were made by flattening the globe, but just the opposite is true, and the globe (specifically the so-called "continent" of Antarctica) was made by spherizing our flat Earth, and bundling the expansive outer perimeter into a cramped oddly shaped ice-continent under the ball, kept off-limits by treaty from the general public.


----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)




----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)

Long before the theory of gravity was a glimmer in Newton's imagination, the natural physics of density and buoyancy already perfectly explained why apples fall down. Quite simply, objects fall or rise based on their relative density to the medium surrounding them. Apples fall because they are denser than the air, while helium balloons rise because they are lighter - no 'gravity' necessary. This is why raindrops fall down through the air and air-bubbles rise up through water! Everything seeks its relative density and rises or falls until settling accordingly. This is why a tiny pebble sinks to the bottom of the ocean, but gigantic cruise-ships and aircraft carriers stay afloat on the surface, because even though a pebble is so small, its mass relative to its volume (its density) is more than water, so it sinks, and even though a cruise-ship is so large, its mass relative to its volume is less than water, so it floats. If Newton's apple had landed in a puddle instead of on his head, he would have seen the apple only fell through the air because it was denser than the air, but then floated on top of the water because it was less dense than water. Have you ever noticed how its easier to stay afloat with your lungs full of air than it is when they're empty? Submarines float on the surface when their ballast tanks are filled with air, but when the vents are opened and seawater floods in, they begin to sink as the submarine's density becomes greater than water. Depending what depth they wish to dive sailors simply adjust the ratio of air/water in the tanks, and when ready to re-surface they blow compressed air into the tanks forcing the seawater out, lowering the density, and thus causing them to rise back to the surface. We can also prove this fact of relative density by filling a balloon with approximately half helium and half air. Since helium is lighter than the oxygen, nitrogen and other gases that compose the air around us, filling a balloon with just the right amount of helium to compensate for and balance out the density of the plastic results in a 'gravity-defying' levitating balloon at equilibrium that neither rises nor falls!


----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)

The Flat Earth Society is a controlled opposition group that mixes truth with lies and satire to discredit genuine flat Earth research, a job they have been doing for a long time now. Founded in 1970 by Leo Ferrari, a suspected Freemason and philosophy professor at St. Thomas’ University, Leo spent his life making a mockery of the legitimate subject of our flat Earth. Though he passed away in 2010, his Flat Earth Society still exists today online as a website/forum which, still true to form, purports several false flat-Earth arguments and treats the entire subject as a dead-pan joke.


----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)

It is part of the natural physics of water and other fluids to always find their level and remain flat. If disturbed in any way, motion ensues until the flat level is resumed. If dammed up then released, the nature of all liquids is to quickly flood outwards taking the easiest course towards finding its new level. If the Earth is an extended flat plane, then this fundamental physical property of fluids finding and remaining level is consistent with experience and common sense. If, however, the Earth is a giant sphere tilted on its vertical axis spinning through never-ending space then it follows that truly flat, consistently level surfaces do not exist here! Moreover, if the Earth is spherical then it follows that the surface of all Earth’s water, including the massive oceans, must maintain a certain degree of convexity. But this is contrary to the fundamental physical nature of water to always be and remain level!


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Cx2H (May 5, 2020)

Holy shee eet Got some bot action going on in here with text walls..

Love the new profile. Same sheet though.

Happy covid day again.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 8, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100045462216919/posts/154160862775987



SH420


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 16, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Where is gorilla? Did he die of COVID?


Yes, he died.  ......the natural physics of water. Learn it. Just like Peterstroke said.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 22, 2020)

Rrog said:


> I think the firmament is looking a little cleaner with the sequester


LAME. Let me take a guess here......Are you are one of those idiots driving down the road with fkn surgical mask and gloves on?  ANY convexity of water defies a very basic law of physics you are too feeble minded to understand. Globetard


----------



## Rrog (May 22, 2020)

You’re deluded


----------



## potroastV2 (May 22, 2020)

Rrog said:


> You’re deluded



Uhhh, I think that has been established about 170 pages back, Man!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LAME. Let me take a guess here......Are you are one of those idiots driving down the road with fkn surgical mask and gloves on?  ANY convexity of water defies a very basic law of physics you are too feeble minded to understand. Globetard


Remember steam & your breath flows downhill.
Masks and gloves are to protect your floorboards.

I hope you are using bootie protectors, your shoes are getting wet.


----------



## waktoo (May 23, 2020)

Flat earthers...

Obvious graduates from the Trump University School of Sciencey Stuff...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 23, 2020)

waktoo said:


> Flat earthers...
> 
> Obvious graduates from the Trump University School of Sciencey Stuff...


   Trump is just another hack in a long line of bought and paid for puppets. He just unveiled the Space Force for the love of God. . More lies and more lies and more lies. Obama said he was going to bring charges against George Bush. Never happened. Trump has plenty to put HRC away for life. EXAMPLE: Per Sydney Powell, who is also Gen. Flynn's attorney. "There is a lot on the Weiner lap top that can be prosecuted. If i were Donald Trump I would give it to the must trusted people in the military and have them take it apart. In fact some hardened NY Detectives literally had to go throw up. It's bad." What made veteran NYPD detectives have to go throw up you ask? It involves a video under the file name "insurance" of HRC mutilating a young girl and drinking her adrenaline infused blood. The FBI now has swept it under the rug under Trump's watch. To think you have a choice when you vote is naive. The ultra rich and Hollywood elites are addicted to the adrenaline high from the blood of children. What do you think happened at that temple on Epsteins island? It's for sacrifices. Mel Gibson has exposed it as well. It's related to flat earth because it's all part of ancient Jewish rituals and mysticism in the Talmud. Jews don't like to admit it but they worship Lucifer. The widely supported heliocentric THEORY of a idiotic solar system is ancient heathen sun worship. It's about as unscientific as you can get. There is no science to it. It's a cult. The media makes all these outlandish claims about deep space and black holes with CGI cartoons on your TV screen and back it up with nothing. The media hype and Covid-19 is a perfect example how they can control the minds of the masses. WHAT A HOAX !! LOL yeah let Bill Gates vaccinate you.


----------



## Rrog (May 23, 2020)

No. That’s not true


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Rckola (May 29, 2020)

This guy needs to smoke less. Call your sponsor my guy


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2020)

Refried Guerrilla


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## EricHansen (Jun 1, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 4582250


Have you ever heard of the Movie Gravity? it looks pretty real. Pictures and videos don't prove anything. I'm sure I could probably find a picture of a Unicorn but it doesn't mean to say it's real.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 1, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 4582250


I hate to piss on your chips, but. Unless you actually go to space for your self then you are never going to know if it's real or not. It could just be like a movie or something, you know how good graphics and stuff is these days they can make anything look real with a Green screen


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 1, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> I hate to piss on your chips, but. Unless you actually go to space for your self then you are never going to know if it's real or not. It could just be like a movie or something, you know how good graphics and stuff is these days they can make anything look real with a Green screen


Or, you know, learn math and physics


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 1, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Or, you know, learn math and physics


It is part of the natural physics of water and other fluids to always find their level and remain flat. If disturbed in any way, motion ensues until the flat level is resumed. If dammed up then released, the nature of all liquids is to quickly flood outwards taking the easiest course towards finding its new level. If the Earth is an extended flat plane, then this fundamental physical property of fluids finding and remaining level is consistent with experience and common sense. If, however, the Earth is a giant sphere tilted on its vertical axis spinning through never-ending space then it follows that truly flat, consistently level surfaces do not exist here! Moreover, if the Earth is spherical then it follows that the surface of all Earth’s water, including the massive oceans, must maintain a certain degree of convexity. But this is contrary to the fundamental physical nature of water to always be and remain level!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> But this is contrary to the fundamental physical nature of water to always be and remain level!


cute attempt at trying to sound like you know what you are talking about but that is false.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 1, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> cute attempt at trying to sound like you know what you are talking about but that is false.


No it's not. You are making a claim that what i'm saying is false. So back up your claim buddy


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2020)

And if you think the ocean is ever flat or level you obviously never tried to measure how flat it isn't.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 1, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> And if you think the ocean is ever flat or level you obviously never tried to measure how flat it isn't.


Oh you're one of those guys... Surface Tension does Not prove that large bodies of water curve around a ball. But nice try buddy


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2020)

Oh, I get it now, you get to apply flat earth physics whenever it aligns with your false narrative of the way the world works. Have you ever attempted to measure a large body of water yourself or do you just believe what someone else told you?


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 1, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Oh, I get it now, you get to apply flat earth physics whenever it aligns with your false narrative of the way the world works.


I feel sorry for you buddy. I really do, you have been brainwashed since birth to believe you evolved from a monkey and live on a spinning ball... Listen. Large bodies of water always find there level and remain flat when undisturbed and 71% of the earth is covered in water. That means that 71% of the earth is level water. That's not possible if you lived on a spinning ball with water stuck to it pal


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2020)

You are brainwashed by morons that think pictures of a horizon prove anything. The most laughable “proof” flat tards have ever produced.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 1, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> You are brainwashed by morons that think pictures of a horizon prove anything. The most laughable “proof” flat tards have ever produced.


There's no helping you pal, just carry on believing you're a monkey on a spinning ball flying through Space


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> There's no helping you pal, just carry on believing you're a monkey on a spinning ball flying through Space


You posted a picture of the fucking beach as proof of the earths flatness. The most idiotic piece of evidence possible. If only the great thinkers of the past had access to your shitty beach picture we wouldn’t need physics.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2020)

I will go with Copernicus on this.

Astronauts now in orbit, watching the ISS go overhead this evening.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 1, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> You posted a picture of the fucking beach as proof of the earths flatness. The most idiotic piece of evidence possible. If only the great thinkers of the past had access to your shitty beach picture we wouldn’t need physics.


The eyes are useless when the mind is blind.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> The eyes are useless when the mind is blind.


glad you have admitted that to yourself.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 1, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> glad you have admitted that to yourself.


you seem a little bit defensive. is something wrong?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## waktoo (Jun 1, 2020)

waktoo said:


> Flat earthers...
> 
> Obvious graduates from the Trump University School of Sciencey Stuff...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2020)

I hate it when i go for a boat ride and fall off the edge. Just ruins my day.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2020)

Feedback: Flat Earthers accidentally prove themselves wrong


The perils of science! Plus: drugs in bridge, drugs in bread, coins in jet plane engines, dogs in welding goggles, and more




www.newscientist.com





One of those Flat Earthers is Bob Knodel, who hosts a YouTube channel entirely dedicated to the theory and who is one of the team relying on a $20,000 laser gyroscope to prove the Earth doesn't actually rotate.

Except... It does.

"What we found is, when we turned on that gyroscope, we found that we were picking up a drift," Knodel explains. "A 15-degree per hour drift.

"Now, obviously we were taken aback by that - 'Wow, that's kind of a problem.'

"We obviously were not willing to accept that, and so we started looking for easy to disprove it was actually registering the motion of the Earth."

You know what they say: If your experiment proves you wrong, just disregard the results!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> I hate it when i go for a boat ride and fall off the edge. Just ruins my day.











Hokulea completes the circumnavigation of the Earth


The Polynesian double-hulled sailing canoe traveled more than 40,000 nautical miles. After three years, the Hokulea is finally home in Hawaii.




www.surfertoday.com





A group of Hawaiians completed another circumnavigation in 2014 using only Polynesian navigation techniques like using the Stars, Swell patterns, and observing sea birds, no modern navigational devices were used.


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 8, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> I feel sorry for you buddy. I really do, you have been brainwashed since birth to believe you evolved from a monkey and live on a spinning ball... Listen. Large bodies of water always find there level and remain flat when undisturbed and 71% of the earth is covered in water. That means that 71% of the earth is level water. That's not possible if you lived on a spinning ball with water stuck to it pal View attachment 4582631


How would you explain high tide in one part of the world with a simultaneous low tide in another part of the world?


----------



## spek9 (Jun 9, 2020)

kelly4 said:


> How would you explain high tide in one part of the world with a simultaneous low tide in another part of the world?


I'll guess his answer: "Because the flat earth tilts periodically, shifting the water from one side of the world to the other.".

Or possibly: "When the ice wall shifts the firmament, the water sloshes back and forth".


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 9, 2020)

kelly4 said:


> How would you explain high tide in one part of the world with a simultaneous low tide in another part of the world?


Not only that, but why do some places only experience tidal ranges of 1-2ft and some experience up to 52 ft? Why does the atlantic ocean have an oscillation period of 12 hours with amplified tides twice a day and the pacific have a 25 hours oscillation period and have only one amplified tide a day? 

I hope flat earthers have begun re-writing physics books based on all their new "research" because once they've been indoctrinated by youtube they spiral down the rabbit hole of having to come up with a new explanation for every facet of reality.


----------



## waktoo (Jun 11, 2020)

Their delusions are largely driven by the thought that gravity does not exist...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I will go with Copernicus on this.
> 
> Astronauts now in orbit, watching the ISS go overhead this evening.


,DUDE, Copernicus died in 1543. You should refer to much more recent scientific discoveries. I would rather go with Gleason's map of 1892. It clearly shows Antarctica as a frozen circumference. It has longitude and even a time calculator. Applications were made in England, Denmark, Canada, France, Germany, Sweden and Austria. Yes, used by allies and enemies alike.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 11, 2020)

waktoo said:


> Their delusions are largely driven by the thought that gravity does not exist...


Why does a bubble rise to the surface? Why does a helium balloon rise up? Density and buoyancy. Now apply this rule to everything in our realm.


----------



## waktoo (Jun 11, 2020)

Nothing dumber than a flat earther...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 11, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Not only that, but why do some places only experience tidal ranges of 1-2ft and some experience up to 52 ft? Why does the atlantic ocean have an oscillation period of 12 hours with amplified tides twice a day and the pacific have a 25 hours oscillation period and have only one amplified tide a day?
> 
> I hope flat earthers have begun re-writing physics books based on all their new "research" because once they've been indoctrinated by youtube they spiral down the rabbit hole of having to come up with a new explanation for every facet of reality.


The Great Lakes don't have tides nor do landlocked seas. It's not the moons gravity it's something else. Tesla believed the sun caused the tides and that he could use the sun to move water to irrigate the desert for farming. It could have something to do with fathomless depths of the ocean. Only 10% of the ocean floor has been mapped out yet claims are made that Mariana's Trench is the deepest part.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2020)

Dude, Tesla died in 1943............


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 11, 2020)

Great lakes do have tides but only ranges 5cm on its largest day and its often masked by other more significant phenomena like wind and rain, so it is considered non-tidal. Non-tidal is used in areas with tides less than 1ft, but it does not mean they do not experience tides. Great lakes has a semi-diurnal tide pattern.

The reasons you may not notice a 5cm tide are similar to the reasons that a ~6ft person is not able see the horizon curve on a planet with a circumference of over 24,000 miles.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 11, 2020)

Stop deflecting. The Gleason map of 1892?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Why does a bubble rise to the surface? Why does a helium balloon rise up? Density and buoyancy. Now apply this rule to everything in our realm.


Is this why i cant get out of bed? Too much Density in the morning but I lose all buoyancy at night..puts right back in bed.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 11, 2020)

__





We've Mapped The Entire Ocean Floor, But Still Know Woefully Little About What's Down There


The entire ocean floor has now been mapped to a maximum resolution of around 5 kilometres (3.1 miles), which means we can see most features larger than 5 kilometres (3.1 miles) across in those maps.




www.sciencealert.com





Content warning: Gravity is mentioned.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 11, 2020)

The sun, moon and stars are locked into a cycle of precise repetitive motion. All cosmic events are easily predicted because of this. Going from the idiotic big bang THEORY to predictable cosmic events is akin to setting off a bomb in a junk yard and building a Mercedes Benz. The education of the Globetards continues.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2020)

Sun, moon and stars are round also, Globes.


----------



## waktoo (Jun 12, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gravity doesn't exist.

They taught density and bouyancy at Trump U...


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 12, 2020)

For all you guys and gals that think the Earth is flat, would you send me some of what you're smoking?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 12, 2020)

I'll incorporate your Realm into my Sphere as a lost cause.

Why isn't this guy tethered by the firmament? Where is it going??
https://earthsky.org/space/asteroid-2020-ld-closer-than-moon-june-5-2020


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 12, 2020)

The face of truth is open
The eyes of truth are bright
The lips of truth are ever closed
The head of truth is upright
The breast of truth stands forward
The gaze of truth is straight
Truth has neither fear nor doubt
Truth has patience to wait
The words of truth are touching
The voice of truth is deep
The law of truth is censored
All that you sow you reap
The soul of truth is flaming
The heart of truth is warring
The mind of truth is clear and firm through rain and storm
Truth stands above all sin
Great be the battle of life truth in the end shall win
Truth has the power to endure
The life of truth is immortal


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 12, 2020)

lol


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2020)

Truth, of course is spherical


----------



## spek9 (Jun 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Truth, of course is spherical


Except to flat earth folk. To them, truth and fact fall flat.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The face of truth is open
> The eyes of truth are bright
> The lips of truth are ever closed
> The head of truth is upright
> ...


Bow to leper mesiah !


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 16, 2020)

Sure


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 16, 2020)

I had never heard of the "The Gleason map of 1892" so I googled it. This is what Gleason said, "“The extorsion of the map from that of a globe consists, mainly in the straightening out of the meridian lines allowing each to retain their original value from Greenwich, the equator to the two poles.” —US Patent No. 497,917 by Alexander Gleason" So apparently flat earthers are also too stupid to google.


----------



## Cx2H (Jun 16, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> Oh you're one of those guys... Surface Tension does Not prove that large bodies of water curve around a ball. But nice try buddy


You gotta learn new debating points my friend if you are gonna multi. Your other account says the same thing buddy .


----------



## hillbill (Jun 16, 2020)

Here in Never Never Land


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 18, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> I had never heard of the "The Gleason map of 1892" so I googled it. This is what Gleason said, "“The extorsion of the map from that of a globe consists, mainly in the straightening out of the meridian lines allowing each to retain their original value from Greenwich, the equator to the two poles.” —US Patent No. 497,917 by Alexander Gleason" So apparently flat earthers are also too stupid to google.


There is currently a bill being introduced to legislation to open google up for lawsuit due to censorship and deplatforming conservative websites. As you know Google also has Google Earth so of course they can't legitimize the flat earth. They also have to spread disinformation. Who was Alexander Gleason? Gleason, was a machinist, engineer and accomplished author. He was one of several men who wrote books on the flat earth in the mid to late 1800's. Antarctica was mapped out as a circumference that contained the seas in the mid 1800's so naturally the globe model earned some harsh critics. Research who Google is owned by.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 18, 2020)

So are those or are they not his words? Don't give a shit who he was to anybody dumb enough to believe in a flat earth, only pointing out that his "map" by his own words was produced from a spherical map.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2020)

So what about this equator and poles?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 18, 2020)

Well its a good thing the Science community didnt need Google, the internet, or Gleason to figure out that Earth is Round.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 21, 2020)

STOP TRUSTING MAIN STREAM MEDIA ! The Heliocentric THEORY is barbaric ancient sun worship perpetrated by the Zionist controlled media. The Zionist are imposing ancient Jewish mysticism on the world with non-stop images of a ball earth on your TV screens. Stop with the caveman mentality and accept the true actions of what is really happening above us. Precise repetitive motion in the cosmos not chaos associated with a big bang. The convexity of water defies very basic laws of physics so the idea of the oceans curving into a ball is preposterous. It takes a mouth breathing, bag of Dorito's eating Neanderthal to subscribe to such utter non-sense. Many intellectuals of the 1800's wrote books calling out astronomers on their blatant lies. The stars move as one mass concentric with a stationary Polaris which is situated directly above the North Pole. Antarctica was mapped out as a circumference that contains the earths oceans in the mid 1800's. There is no magnetic south pole just a Free Mason landmark. If you want to believe you are a hairless monkey flying through a fictional universe at breakneck speed on a space ship shaped like a ball made of rock and water then you have no business in a science and tech forum. Just stop regurgitating Zionist/Free Mason main stream media propaganda it shows your ignorance and it makes me embarrassed for you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> So are those or are they not his words? Don't give a shit who he was to anybody dumb enough to believe in a flat earth, only pointing out that his "map" by his own words was produced from a spherical map.


Planet comes from the root word PLANE as in a level plane. Accordingly, plane trigonometry was used for hundreds of years for oceanic navigation. Navigation using spherical trigonometry proved disastrous for navigators and had to be abandoned. Consequently, Antarctica was mapped out and discovered to be a circumference. Interestingly, no animals or plant life live there and nature (or the creator) intended it to be uninhabitable. Stop relying on television and Hollywood for your education. Dafreak is a good handle for you because your brain has been turned to mush.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Planet comes from the root word PLANE as in a level plane. Accordingly, plane trigonometry was used for hundreds of years for oceanic navigation. Navigation using spherical trigonometry proved disastrous for navigators and had to be abandoned. Consequently, Antarctica was mapped out and discovered to be a circumference. Interestingly, no animals or plant life live there and nature (or the creator) intended it to be uninhabitable. Stop relying on television and Hollywood for your education. Dafreak is a good handle for you because your brain has been turned to mush.


Antarctica comes from the root word ANT. Accordingly at the south pole of this spheroid shaped planet, there is a huge, million year old ant nest with a queen ant the size of a dachshund. Believe me.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 22, 2020)

nothing dumber than a flat earther.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Planet comes from the root word PLANE as in a level plane. Accordingly, plane trigonometry was used for hundreds of years for oceanic navigation. Navigation using spherical trigonometry proved disastrous for navigators and had to be abandoned. Consequently, Antarctica was mapped out and discovered to be a circumference. Interestingly, no animals or plant life live there and nature (or the creator) intended it to be uninhabitable. Stop relying on television and Hollywood for your education. Dafreak is a good handle for you because your brain has been turned to mush.


Few years back my father crossed the Atlantic using celestial navigation and the gps as backup. Every few days his shipmates would make him check and he was always within a few miles of where he thought they were. Maybe you should start relying on Hollywood for your education, because what you did fcked you up. But actually I don’t believe for a second that you believe the earth is flat.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Planet comes from the root word PLANE as in a level plane. Accordingly, plane trigonometry was used for hundreds of years for oceanic navigation. Navigation using spherical trigonometry proved disastrous for navigators and had to be abandoned. Consequently, Antarctica was mapped out and discovered to be a circumference. Interestingly, no animals or plant life live there and nature (or the creator) intended it to be uninhabitable. Stop relying on television and Hollywood for your education. Dafreak is a good handle for you because your brain has been turned to mush.


The creator eh? So you flat earth people are just really some kind of religious cult? That makes a lot more sense then trying to pass it off as science and ignoring any science that proves you’re an idiot.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 22, 2020)

How do they try to explain the seasons?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> nothing dumber than a flat earther.


----------



## Leef (Jun 22, 2020)

This thread makes me wish Mike Hughes had some extra seats.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2020)

Does Covid contaminate the firmament?


----------



## Craigson (Jun 22, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> No it's not. You are making a claim that what i'm saying is false. So back up your claim buddy


Forces act on water and alter it.
Gravity, (including lunar pull) wind, heat, cold.
Just wow


----------



## Craigson (Jun 22, 2020)

So whathappens when you fly around the world?? Get to the ‘end’ and magivally teleport to the other ‘end’??


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2020)

Looks like there are probably about 6,000,000,000 Earth-like planets in our galaxy alone, they are all globes.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 22, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> Have you ever heard of the Movie Gravity? it looks pretty real. Pictures and videos don't prove anything. I'm sure I could probably find a picture of a Unicorn but it doesn't mean to say it's real.


Lol you can get a fucking telescope and look at other planets yourself.
Or is that flawed too? 

Holy fuck


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2020)

I know... aren’t these the most shockingly stupid assertions ever??


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> I hate to piss on your chips, but. Unless you actually go to space for your self then you are never going to know if it's real or not. It could just be like a movie or something, you know how good graphics and stuff is these days they can make anything look real with a Green screen


Gems of ignorance like this, for example. How does one get and stay this fucking stupid???


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The Great Lakes don't have tides nor do landlocked seas. It's not the moons gravity it's something else. Tesla believed the sun caused the tides and that he could use the sun to move water to irrigate the desert for farming. It could have something to do with fathomless depths of the ocean. Only 10% of the ocean floor has been mapped out yet claims are made that Mariana's Trench is the deepest part.


tesla never said any of the bullshit you ascribe to him.

And in fact the Great Lakes do measure a tide, albeit small. It is measurable


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

Leef said:


> This thread makes me wish Mike Hughes had some extra seats.


The extra-extra short bus didn't have any additional seating, unfortunately.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2020)

The word planet comes from the greek word Planetes which means "Wanderer." Absolutely zero to do with the word "plane" or plane trigonometry.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Planet comes from the root word PLANE as in a level plane. Accordingly, plane trigonometry was used for hundreds of years for oceanic navigation. Navigation using spherical trigonometry proved disastrous for navigators and had to be abandoned. Consequently, Antarctica was mapped out and discovered to be a circumference. Interestingly, no animals or plant life live there and nature (or the creator) intended it to be uninhabitable. Stop relying on television and Hollywood for your education. Dafreak is a good handle for you because your brain has been turned to mush.


Your analysis is incomplete. PLANE comes from PLAN, as in the massive long-term actions of the deep-state conspiracy to
~adjusts tinfoil~
uhm what was I saying?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The world planet comes from the greek word Planetes which means "Wanderer." Absolutely zero to do with the word "plane" or plane trigonometry.


That’s sooooo typical of all of their bullshit. All made up nonsense that no one ever ever vets

Same with quotes of people. All bullshit and incorrect.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2020)

Rrog said:


> That’s sooooo typical of all of their bullshit. All made up nonsense that no one ever ever vets
> 
> Same with quotes of people. All bullshit and incorrect.


They referred to planets as "wanderers" because their position changes throughout the year compared to stars which are much further away and their positions appear to remain fixed.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2020)

That’s just so perfect.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Same with quotes of people. All bullshit and incorrect.


The old saying goes...

"Don't believe everything you read on the Internet." -Abraham Lincoln


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 22, 2020)

Why is it that they desire the earth to be flat? What’s the benefit to believing something so stupid? Flat Earthers are just the ultimate trolls, I’d bet very few of them actually believe it.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2020)

It’s a religious nut job thing for many. They think the entire globe thing is simply to give the finger to god. Offend him.

It just keeps getting weirder from there.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Why is it that they desire the earth to be flat? What’s the benefit to believing something so stupid? Flat Earthers are just the ultimate trolls, I’d bet very few of them actually believe it.


Well, either they believe it, or are simply showing how shallow and empty their lives must be if they are knowingly spending so much time trolling.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> I hate to piss on your chips, but. Unless you actually go to space for your self then you are never going to know if it's real or not. It could just be like a movie or something, you know how good graphics and stuff is these days they can make anything look real with a Green screen


Until you actually see the sun after it rises in the morning, you are never going to know if night will end. The "sky", which is actually the heavenly firmament, is like a computer screen with really good graphics running it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Until you actually see the sun after it rises in the morning, you are never going to know if night will end. The "sky", which is actually the heavenly firmament, is like a computer screen with really good graphics running it.


The sky looks so much better now with the latest windows update installed.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Until you actually see the sun after it rises in the morning, you are never going to know if night will end. The "sky", which is actually the heavenly firmament, is like a computer screen with really good graphics running it.


I always thought the firmament was more like a mystical, magical thing... you know, like in the main hall in Harry Potter.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2020)

But it runs on Duracel, a MS operating system, and far fewer gears these days. The tour is awesome


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 23, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The word planet comes from the greek word Planetes which means "Wanderer." Absolutely zero to do with the word "plane" or plane trigonometry.


 Your greasy bucket of chicken eatin fingers did a google search so now you are a trained linguist? Getting into a debate over root words of ancient languages would be a waste of my time with a obviously ignorant globetard. Greek takes many bastardizationized forms of Hebrew which it originated from. But that's beside the point so allow me to keep it simple for your extended cromagnon cranium. Bodies of water do not curve into a ball. PHYSiCS 101.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Bodies of water do not curve into a ball. PHYSiCS 101.


Because gravity isn't real. (just look at the birth canal) babies should just fall out. PHYSiCS .01


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 23, 2020)

Lol, biology 101


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Lol, biology 101


That would be biology 0.01 (the pre-school years)


----------



## Rrog (Jun 23, 2020)

Griller is a complete idiot and used to be more fun. Now he’s simply the neighborhood simpleton that everyone accommodates and ignores the ravings of.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 23, 2020)

Gravity is a bitch for some. It’s evident to all, but because he can’t see it or taste it Griller feels comfy just denying gravity altogether 

for jesus. Keep in mind all of this is for god. His stupidity knows no bounds


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2020)

Navel battles of the World Wars had battleships and cruisers hurling 8” to 18” shells at each other over the horizon on the flat oceans.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2020)

Those wars didn't happen. Because Density.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 23, 2020)

> Bodies of water do not curve into a ball. PHYSiCS 101.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 24, 2020)

I was hoping retarded gorilla died from corona virus damn.


----------



## gcubebuddy (Jun 24, 2020)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4048428


Lol everyone knows it’s actually a “cubed earth” lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

And to argue “round earth” with the same dizzying intellect brought by our favorite kind of stupid ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2020)

This guy is still here.....


----------



## HouseKush (Jun 24, 2020)

This is good. Been going through this thread and seen some pretty funny stuff. Now I can go ahead block all flat earthers so I know I won't be getting advice from a total dumbass. Btw gravity holds everything down, water is no exception. Need proof? Go jump off a cliff.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2020)

Well if you ever wanna a good giggle....especially after a good smoke and a coupleof beers, come on in a have a read..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

And I will say this gravity does work, especially after an 18pk, 3 joints, and a couple of swigs of moonshine......


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2020)

When I drank alcohol in a past life, I found myself losing buoyancy from time to time.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 25, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Gravity is a bitch for some. It’s evident to all, but because he can’t see it or taste it Griller feels comfy just denying gravity altogether
> 
> for jesus. Keep in mind all of this is for god. His stupidity knows no bounds


 I welcome the ridicule because the truth taste good. What you mean to say is TRUE KNOWLEDGE. I have provided undeniable and empirical evidence with factual demonstrations via educational youtube videos how a ball earth is impossible. You say I am taking a giant leap of faith in regards to a flat extended plane earth. However, I don't believe in fairy tale, poorly faked, sci-fi space missions, the oceans curving into a ball and rivers flowing over the rotundity of a spinning ball earth. Get in touch with the true nature of our realm. Subscribing to heathen ancient sun worship is bizarre, unhealthy, pitiful and unfortunate. You have allowed yourself to be indoctrinated with mysticism not science. You cry physics and science to back the globe model but provide ZERO.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2020)

What the hell is supposed to happen to the Equator?


----------



## HouseKush (Jun 25, 2020)

So RetiredGuerilla, how does the atmosphere work? What's holding the oceans from falling off the earth? why have ZERO explorers seen the edge. How do you explain the sun everyday and the moon at night? Wouldn't it be daylight all the time? What's underneath us? Why are satellites not showing us a flat earth. you keep saying you are showing proof but all I hear are really dumb opinions. Regular people can provide answers to each of those questions. No amount of stupid videos are going to sway me. I can tell you're passionate about it so go find some real proof and get back to us.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 25, 2020)

Lol, the video opens with a NASA image and then they photoshop it into a flat earth version. Pretty hypocritical for some NASA Deniers.

This makes much more sense.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 25, 2020)

1. The firmament contains the atmosphere with the sun and moon being close to earth. EXAMPLE: Crepuscular sun rays prove the sun is close.
2. Antarctica is a frozen circumference that contains the oceans, 1800's maps show this. What is beyond Antarctica is a mystery.
3. Explorers can't survive -100 F and 80 mph winds to explore deep into Antarctica.
4. The sun is close to the earth and reaches a vanishing point. There is also a time lapse video of the midnight sun in the video above. Stupid videos? Oh, you mean those provided by NASA that you worship? Yeah those are child like in their fakery.
5. Underneath? WATER. Above? WATER.
6. Weather balloons you mean? Satellites LOL !!! NASA uses a lot of helium!
7. My opinions come from factual evidence. They are the results of real scientific experiments. EXAMPLE: Lighthouses depending on how tall can be seen 30-60 miles out at sea. When you do the math of the earth's supposed curvature they should be thousands of feet below the horizon and invisible. OR The entire Chicago skyline can be seen across Lake Michigan. Where is the curve? The gradient of rivers can be measured and it doesn't jive with the rate of the earths curvature at 8 inches per mile squared. Plane trigonometry is used for oceanic navigation. So my question to you is this. Does math lie?


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 25, 2020)

Wait...so they think the sun is really small?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Navel battles of the World Wars had battleships and cruisers hurling 8” to 18” shells at each other over the horizon on the flat oceans.


This just in.  Periscopes have been deemed useless due to the oceans curvature. LOL !!! Periscopes are equipped with infra red to wash out fog and other atmospheric conditions and they can see for miles with these things because the oceans are flat ! Naval surface to surface missile systems use a infra red pencil beam to track targets over 200 miles out. How? BECAUSE THE OCEANS ARE FLAT. Globetard


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 25, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Gravity is a bitch for some. It’s evident to all, but because he can’t see it or taste it Griller feels comfy just denying gravity altogether
> 
> for jesus. Keep in mind all of this is for god. His stupidity knows no bounds


Wrong. What makes you way more stupid than me is all the assumptions you make. Gravity is archaic Newtonian garbage. Your dim witted mind can't comprehend that metals, gases and liquids can all be measured in their levels of density. Once you comprehend this measurement table you will see there is no need for the hocus pocus and the mysterious and elusive "GRAVITY" soooooo stupid LMAO. Go join the Space Force  hahahha


----------



## Rrog (Jun 25, 2020)

Isn’t his ability to spin complete bullshit out of thin air just amazing? I’m mean, he may as well be selling Santa or unicorns, but you have to admire his enthusiasm. Like a 5 year old earnestly telling me about how Santa is coming.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 25, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Isn’t his ability to spin complete bullshit out of thin air just amazing? I’m mean, he may as well be selling Santa or unicorns, but you have to admire his enthusiasm. Like a 5 year old earnestly telling me about how Santa is coming.


Santa is more likely than.............................1969 MOON WALKS !!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> ~snip~ I have provided undeniable and empirical evidence with factual demonstrations


Actually, no. Not one of your claims has withstood even rudimentary review.


> via educational youtube videos how a ball earth is impossible.


Educational YouTube videos!!





You need university-library quality references. Heck, one can find Educational YouTube Videos touting astonishingly stupid nonsense.

Like every EYtV!! you’ve posted.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes. He makes up everything. It’s all bullshit


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

Kinda funny though...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 25, 2020)

Rrog said:


> tesla never said any of the bullshit you ascribe to him.
> 
> And in fact the Great Lakes do measure a tide, albeit small. It is measurable


I read Tesla's autobiography. I will assume you don't know what a autobiography is because well...  ......anyway the title is My Inventions. Tesla wrote the book himself about his life. That's what a autobiography is Globetard. Your science is science fiction. My science is science reality. It's hard hitting, speaks truth to power and flies in the face of all the utter bullshit you have been indoctrinated with through television and the public school system. The Great Lakes DO NOT have a tide and are non-tidal. Stop with the lies. It screams of desperation as if your grasping for whatever you can cling to in order to hang on to your cherished doctrine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

And yet, his company sent a crew to the space station....hmm


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> And yet, his company sent a crew to the space station....hmm


  Nikola Tesla was a Serbian-American inventor who died in New York City Jan. 7, 1943. He could build a machine in his mind, run it and make improvements and perfect it before he ever touched anything. Then go into a workshop, build it and it would run perfect every time. As a little boy he built a toy hovercraft powered by June bugs and a lure to catch frogs. Very interesting character and a great read. I think you must be referring to Elon Musk who is a fraud of the highest order.  lol @ the space station. You almost made beer come out of my nose.  The human body can not withstand what the atmosphere does to it at high altitude. Dysbarism and hypoxia wreak havoc. Pressurized suits prevent gas being trapped in the body and expanding in high altitude pilots. They must breathe a special mix of oxygen through a mask under positive pressure. Above 60,000 feet evaporation is so radical that fluids boil out of the throat. Yet, you Globetards see these NASA dorks in so called "outer space" wearing nothing but khaki pants, short sleeve shirts and white socks and BELIEVE IT !!! smh  Just shows how ignorant and stupid you are.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 26, 2020)

All bullshit. Tesla NEVER said these things. That’s been determined a hundred pages back in this thread.

what a lying sack of bullshit this guy is.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> When I drank alcohol in a past life, I found myself losing buoyancy from time to time.


Welcome to gravity


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 26, 2020)

What did Tesla say about this?





Can you tell me where on the disk and how deep in disk the core is?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Wrong. What makes you way more stupid than me is all the assumptions you make. Gravity is archaic Newtonian garbage. Your dim witted mind can't comprehend that metals, gases and liquids can all be measured in their levels of density. Once you comprehend this measurement table you will see there is no need for the hocus pocus and the mysterious and elusive "GRAVITY" soooooo stupid LMAO. Go join the Space Force  hahahha


Can you walk to the edge of this flat earth and jump off for us? Since there is no gravity nothing will happen.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 26, 2020)

lol, exactely, One would think it would be a lot easier for a flat eather to just go to the edge and prove they are right.....after they make it out of their mommy's basement that is.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2020)

Willful ignorance surpasses “dumb”.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Willful ignorance surpasses “dumb”.


It is the definitive difference between ignorance (reparable) and stupidity (resists repair).


----------



## spek9 (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Santa is more likely than.............................1969 MOON WALKS !!!


Another one of your "scientific findings" that you acquired from the Youtube experts?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 26, 2020)

Don’t trust science, trust Eric Dubay, a fucking yoga teacher with zero science background.
Also the maps from the 1800‘s are the only correct ones.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2020)

An amusing read









19 Most Amusing Confessions Made By Flat Earthers


Even with the centuries of scientific research confirming that the Earth is round, there are plenty of people who refuse to believe it.




amorq.com


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Don’t trust science, trust Eric Dubay, a fucking yoga teacher with zero science background.
> Also the maps from the 1800‘s are the only correct ones.


Please expand on this science you suggest that I trust in. I know enough science that I know the yoga teacher speaks the truth. Maybe the yoga teacher who practices in Thailand has achieved enlightenment? How would you know? You know so much about yoga that you have deemed it completely useless? Yoga opens up the mind up to extra sensory perception. Some yoga masters can go into a advanced contortion under deep meditation and communicate using telepathy. The only thing you know is what you see on TV.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Perfect example of the ignorance. Antarctica is a uninhabitable circumference of mountains and ice.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Perfect example of the ignorance. Antarctica is a uninhabitable circumference of mountains and ice.


What -
- no compelling YouTube diatribe? Your Yelp score will suffer for this.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2020)

“Also only the maps from the 1800s are 5he correct ones.“
Like biology books, Civil Rights Laws, bicycles and those killer 1890 sound system.

Check out Google Earth


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “Also only the maps from the 1800s are 5he correct ones.“
> Like biology books, Civil Rights Laws, bicycles and those killer 1890 sound system.
> 
> Check out Google Earth


Are you one of those kooks  who think flying saucers crashed in Roswell New Mexico in July 1947 and that the flying disk were reversed engineered at area 51 leading to a giant leap forward in technological advancement? Thought so.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Are you one of those kooks  who think flying saucers crashed in Roswell New Mexico in July 1947 and that the flying disk were reversed engineered at area 51 leading to a giant leap forward in technological advancement? Thought so.


I'd sooner communicate with someone who thinks there's a possibility of life outside of earth than someone who believes that there's an ice wall surrounding the planet with a firmament that has embedded the other planets and elements within the solar system.

In fact I'd believe what comes out of Trump's mouth before I believe anything you have to say, and that says a lot.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I'd sooner communicate with someone who thinks there's a possibility of life outside of earth than someone who believes that there's an ice wall surrounding the planet with a firmament that has embedded the other planets and elements within the solar system.
> 
> In fact I'd believe what comes out of Trump's mouth before I believe anything you have to say, and that says a lot.


I understand the firmament, it's function and how it's used in association with modern technology such as OTH radar and the dish grid for television and radio. You haven't the slightest clue. From time to time the Neanderthal gene rears it's ugly head in modern man. The wood pile, it's there I'm sure of it.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “Also only the maps from the 1800s are 5he correct ones.“
> Like biology books, Civil Rights Laws, bicycles and those killer 1890 sound system.
> 
> Check out Google Earth


Yeah check out the Antarctic cartoons at Google Earth. Satellites my ass.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 26, 2020)

Equating yoga training with proof that the earth is flat is beyond idiotic.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I'd sooner communicate with someone who thinks there's a possibility of life outside of earth than someone who believes that there's an ice wall surrounding the planet with a firmament that has embedded the other planets and elements within the solar system.
> 
> In fact I'd believe what comes out of Trump's mouth before I believe anything you have to say, and that says a lot.


Wait you’re saying this guy believes there’s an ice wall at the edge? Please say it ain’t so!!!


----------



## spek9 (Jun 26, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Wait you’re saying this guy believes there’s an ice wall at the edge? Please say it ain’t so!!!


Read through the thread. There were a few questions I raised, such as (paraphrased) 'if I walked to the edge, what would happen when I fall off...'. Response (again, paraphrased, but you can look for yourself)... 'Antarctic Ice Wall prevents anyone from ever reaching the edge'.

Q: 'What if you flew over the Ice Wall, then fell over'.

A: 'Can't. The firmament is in the way'.

Not making this up. All of it is glorified forever within this single thread.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

Wow just wow 

he’s clearly trolling


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

The ice wall contains the oceans. Beyond the ice wall are mountains and ice. The deeper you venture into Antarctica the more fierce the conditions. Extreme cold and hurricane force winds. So when you first arrive to Antarctica you are greeted with a 100-200 foot ice wall as far as the eye can see in both directions. Your welcome Globetards.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Please expand on this science you suggest that I trust in. I know enough science that I know the yoga teacher speaks the truth. Maybe the yoga teacher who practices in Thailand has achieved enlightenment? How would you know? You know so much about yoga that you have deemed it completely useless? Yoga opens up the mind up to extra sensory perception. Some yoga masters can go into a advanced contortion under deep meditation and communicate using telepathy. The only thing you know is what you see on TV.


Thailand? Not India? Fck, they can't even get that right.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

Anybody bother to research the high altitude related illnesses I mentioned? Dysbarism and hypoxia?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The ice wall contains the oceans. Beyond the ice wall are mountains and ice. The deeper you venture into Antarctica the more fierce the conditions. Extreme cold and hurricane force winds. So when you first arrive to Antarctica you are greeted with a 100-200 foot ice wall as far as the eye can see in both directions. Your welcome Globetards.


So what shape is this flat earth? Ice walls all around us holding back the ocean waters? What’s keeping the ice walls from melting? I would think the water slushing against it constantly would melt.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Anybody bother to research the high altitude related illnesses I mentioned? Dysbarism and hypoxia?


Because it's a lot cheaper and easier for them to stick pilots in a pressure suits and not try to pressurize their cabin like they do space ships.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The ice wall contains the oceans. Beyond the ice wall are mountains and ice. The deeper you venture into Antarctica the more fierce the conditions. Extreme cold and hurricane force winds. So when you first arrive to Antarctica you are greeted with a 100-200 foot ice wall as far as the eye can see in both directions. Your welcome Globetards.


You fcking got that from Game of Thrones.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> You fcking got that from Game of Thrones.


That’s from Game ofThrones? Wow this takes it to another level.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s from Game ofThrones? Wow this takes it to another level.


Sorry, I have a Gleason's map on the wall in my office from 1892 that is where I got it from. Maybe that is where game of thrones got the idea? The Gleason's map. I haven't played video games since my Super Nintendo broke down.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Sorry, I have a Gleason's map on the wall in my office from 1892 that is where I got it from. Maybe that is where game of thrones got the idea? The Gleason's map. I haven't played video games since my Super Nintendo broke down.


Why would you? You have enough fantasy going on in that head of yours


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

Here is the sci-fi fairy tales you Globetards "trust" LOL





Check out the Nintendo background. LOL This epitomizes the idiocy of you Globetards.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Here is the sci-fi fairy tales you Globetards "trust" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So let’s say you’re right. And it’s fake. That still doesn’t make your BS make sense.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

NASA is your proof for EVERYTHING. Space travel, fake ball earth pictures, mars exploration, ISS and all the other fake garbage you believe in. NASA is a fraud you moron. Does water being level make sense? On second thought probably not to you.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

How do you argue with a moron?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> How do you argue with a moron?


Is the video real or fake?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Is the video real or fake?


You’re too smart for me pal. I don’t want you to think I’m trying to brainwash you with common sense, logic, or reasoning. My apologies if it came off that way.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2020)

Too many Conspiracy Show episodes.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re too smart for me pal. I don’t want you to think I’m trying to brainwash you with common sense, logic, or reasoning. My apologies if it came off that way.


Reasoning, common sense and logic tells me this is old school special effects don't you agree?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Too many Conspiracy Show episodes.


You believe the poorly faked NASA lift off from the moon, not me !!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 26, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Wait...so they think the sun is really small?


They think the sun,moon & stars are a fake image & is government controlled via some special retarded high powered wireless tech.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You believe the poorly faked NASA lift off from the moon, not me !!


Did they leave someone there to video ?
How did they video buzz lightyear getting out of the fridge box? 
T minus .... all hail Satan !


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


That's a good one...


----------



## HouseKush (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Nikola Tesla was a Serbian-American inventor who died in New York City Jan. 7, 1943. He could build a machine in his mind, run it and make improvements and perfect it before he ever touched anything. Then go into a workshop, build it and it would run perfect every time. As a little boy he built a toy hovercraft powered by June bugs and a lure to catch frogs. Very interesting character and a great read. I think you must be referring to Elon Musk who is a fraud of the highest order.  lol @ the space station. You almost made beer come out of my nose.  The human body can not withstand what the atmosphere does to it at high altitude. Dysbarism and hypoxia wreak havoc. Pressurized suits prevent gas being trapped in the body and expanding in high altitude pilots. They must breathe a special mix of oxygen through a mask under positive pressure. Above 60,000 feet evaporation is so radical that fluids boil out of the throat. Yet, you Globetards see these NASA dorks in so called "outer space" wearing nothing but khaki pants, short sleeve shirts and white socks and BELIEVE IT !!! smh  Just shows how ignorant and stupid you are.


It's pressurized up there. It's the same stuff we breath down here. You know like a commercial air plane or are those fake too. Durruuduhhhhh. Mia flat eathder duhhderrha. You're literally the dumbest person. Can't stand morons like you. Hitting ignore button now.


----------



## HouseKush (Jun 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The ice wall contains the oceans. Beyond the ice wall are mountains and ice. The deeper you venture into Antarctica the more fierce the conditions. Extreme cold and hurricane force winds. So when you first arrive to Antarctica you are greeted with a 100-200 foot ice wall as far as the eye can see in both directions. Your welcome Globetards.


And whitewalkers are on the other side.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> They think the sun,moon & stars are a fake image & is government controlled via some special retarded high powered wireless tech.


So it’s basically on a light track hovering over the flat earth.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

He’s barely entertainment anymore.
What an idiot


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

“I understand the Firmament”
Okaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “I understand the Firmament”
> Okaaaaaaaaaaay


He’s quoting stuff written pre 1900s. Hey why don’t u use the phones they used pre 1900s you jack ass? Then we all wouldn’t have to hear this crap. 

So basically we should only use technology that he deems ok. Does he use a gps? Bet he does.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

trump is dumber than any flat Earther.
Discuss.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

Oohhhhhh. Trump picnics on the firmament


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You believe the poorly faked NASA lift off from the moon, not me !!


So if I believe the moon landing was fake but still think the earth is round, what does that make me?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Oohhhhhh. Trump picnics on the firmament


SS won’t let trump that close to the edge because he could fall off. Duh!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 27, 2020)

numerous high schoolers have sent cameras into the atmosphere and photographed the curve. I Wonder why flattards are too lazy to do this? Scared of what they might find?


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> numerous high schoolers have sent cameras into the atmosphere and photographed the curve. I Wonder why flattards are too lazy to do this? Scared of what they might find?


Well, for starters, it seems the vast majority of flat earthers didn't even make it through grade 9, so there's that.

They did have Mad Mike, but that test fell pretty flat.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> but that test fell pretty flat.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So if I believe the moon landing was fake but still think the earth is round, what does that make me?


You still trust NASA so it makes you a lot of things. Please choose one of the following below. 
1. Globetard
2. Kool-aid drinker
3. Indoctrinated
4. Brain washed
5. Sheep
6. Fluoridated Zombie
7. Ignoramus


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

I choose 6 zombie you should see me in the morning am I right?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

Globetards however, don’t talk like a man with a paper ass


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

@HouseKush . Your statements prove you have zero knowledge of altitude and it's effects on the human body. And this basically applies to all you Globetards. 

Commercial airlines stay below 35,000 feet. Once the human body reaches 49,000 ft you need a tight fitting pressurized suit to prevent decompression sickness, dysbarism and hypoxia. Due to the pressure, the lungs began to struggle in the excretion of carbon dioxide. The Armstrong limit is a mere 62,000 feet where fluids in the throat and lungs boil away due to radical evaporation. 62K feet is only 11.74 miles. SPACE TRAVEL ??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA mmmmmmmmmmk


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

good thing someone figured out how to pressurize a cabin...


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Commercial airlines stay below 35,000 feet.


WRONG! Many commercial planes fly right up through 38,000'. Where the fuck do you get your info from? The same "educational" Youtube videos you get your flat earth bullshit from?

Maybe you were speaking of Mad Mike, and how he stayed below 35k'.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> WRONG! Many commercial planes fly right up through 38,000'. Where the fuck do you get your info from? The same "educational" Youtube videos you get your flat earth bullshit from?


So following his logic is the sky only as wide as the earth?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> good thing someone figured out how to pressurize a cabin...


Don't believe what this guy says. He only regurgitates lies and garbage he's been indoctrinated with. He's a lying sack of bullshit. NASA is a fraud the old school special effects lunar module video proves it. What a joke.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So following his logic is the sky only as wide as the earth?


Apparently. Next we'll hear that the firmament is at 36,000', so it's impossible for planes to fly higher than that.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Don't believe what this guy says. He only regurgitates lies and garbage he's been indoctrinated with. He's a lying sack of bullshit. NASA is a fraud the old school special effects lunar module video proves it. What a joke.


Don't believe someone who mentioned that airplane cabin pressurization is a thing?

LOL.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> WRONG! Many commercial planes fly right up through 38,000'. Where the fuck do you get your info from? The same "educational" Youtube videos you get your flat earth bullshit from?
> 
> Maybe you were speaking of Mad Mike, and how he stayed below 35k'.


Dude 3k really? Ok you can have it. What difference does it make? SPACE TRAVEL IS A LIE.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> SPACE TRAVEL IS A LIE


Right. The firmament ice wall thing. That nobody has seen. Or been able to touch or examine. Or prove its existence whatsoever.

Well that's it. I'm convinced!


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

Such a complete idiot. You rarely see one so complete as this. Most are partial idiots


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Right. The firmament ice wall thing. That nobody has seen. Or been able to touch or examine. Or prove its existence whatsoever.
> 
> Well that's it. I'm convinced!


You prefer the NASA lunar module liftoff with the super nintendo background and the toy lunar module on the cable thingy? Feel free Globetard, i understand your attraction to science fiction. You have zero knowledge of how OTH radar and dish radio & television work that prove the existence of a solid barrier. You don't know anything about or understand operation fishbowl and high altitude missile test. What it's goal were, what it entailed and what the some of the results were. I know more than you so I am convinced. Satellites in outer space LOL !!!!! Gullible and ignorant all rolled into one. The ice wall was mapped out in the 1850's. Hundreds of years after Newton, Copernicus etc. etc. Captain Ross sailed 60,000 miles looking for a inward passage through the ice wall. The ice wall you know nothing about nor have you ever heard of James and John Ross or read their transcripts in regards to their Antarctic exploration.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You prefer the NASA lunar module liftoff with the super nintendo background and the toy lunar on the cable thingy? Feel free Globetard, i understand your attraction to science fiction. You have zero knowledge of how OTH radar and dish radio & television work that prove the existence of a solid barrier. You don't know anything about or understand operation fishbowl and high altitude missile test. What it's goal were, what it entailed and what the some of the results were. I know more than you so I am convinced. Satellites in outer space LOL !!!!! Gullible and ignorant all rolled into one.


Go take a walk off the edge of the earth.

Oh, wait, nobody has ever been able to find it, even though the earth is a flat disk.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

Taking NASA over the Out Of Work Monkey this round.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

@9:56 a belt if ice 1200 miles thick !!! Mountains 13,000 ft


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> How do you know what Admiral Byrd found? Start @8:50


Just did a peruse of some information regarding this Admiral Byrd:

"Byrd's work would therefore serve as a prototype for late-twentieth-century programs of space exploration and colonization were it not for his dependence on private funding." LMFAO!

"In 1957, the year Byrd died, human history entered the space age with the first orbiting satellite. Meanwhile, scheduled air traffic across the oceans was rapidly becoming commonplace, and voice communications encircled the globe." Double LMFAO!

Read for yourself: https://www.virginiahistory.org/collections-and-resources/virginia-history-explorer/richard-e-byrd


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The ice wall was mapped out in the 1850's.


Yea cause we all remember how technologically advanced we were in 1850. I’d call you retarded but that would be an insult to retarded people.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Yea cause we all remember how technologically advanced we were in 1850. I’d call you retarded but that would be an insult to retarded people.


Funny how he remains stuck in the 1800s. Like no technology has advanced at all since then. You know, it's not like we're all communicating over a global communication network that in many areas rely on satellites specifically for transmission or anything.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Funny how he remains stuck in the 1800s. Like no technology has advanced at all since then. You know, it's not like we're all communicating over a global communication network that in many areas rely on satellites specifically for transmission or anything.


That’s what I said he’s somewhere on a cell phone looking at weather.com and watching satellite tv  What a hypocrite. Put your money where your mouth is big boy and go find that edge.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

He’ll do this again and again. Bring up the same disproven bullshit again. It’s part of the overall mental illness he so clearly has


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Funny how he remains stuck in the 1800s. Like no technology has advanced at all since then. You know, it's not like we're all communicating over a global communication network that in many areas rely on satellites specifically for transmission or anything.


You mean the communication cable on the ocean floor that's been there since the late 1800's. Bet you didn't know that.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 27, 2020)

We thought the sun burned coal 150 years ago.......


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

@Wattzzup LOOK IT UP. Submarine communication cables were laid on the ocean floor beginning in the 1850's. Consequently, the distance measurements of the cable also proved the bed of the ocean was FLAT. Read a book Globetards.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

Here’s the life lesson I will leave you with. People lie. Just because you read it in a book doesn’t mean it’s true. You’re drinking the Kool-aid too. It’s just a different flavor. You’re a flat earth sheep. You believe anything they say like it’s gospel.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

So if you see some fake NASA bullshit on TV with special effects that makes it "gospel" for you? Globetard logic. The submarine cables are well documented and were a historic achievement. It created direct communication between North American and Europe in the 1800's. Satellites are a hoax. NASA uses high altitude helium balloons for their imagery. Ocean floor communication cables now link every continent in the world besides Antarctica.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

Such an amusing idiot. Like a dumber version of a Chia-Pet


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

NASA over the Idle Ape still yet


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Such an amusing idiot. Like a dumber version of a Chia-Pet


My first submarine communication cable denier. Are your incongruous beliefs causing you to experience psychological stress? It's called cognitive dissonance. Due to the forward extension of the brow ridge of your Neanderthal skull it's highly likely to be a life long affliction. Globetard LOL!!!!


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

Everyone knows there are undersea cables you idiot. You use that as tinfoil proof there are no satellites. Because you’re deluded


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Everyone knows there are undersea cables you idiot. You use that as tinfoil proof there are no satellites. Because you’re deluded


With intercontinental submarine cable communication combined with high altitude helium balloons for imagery what role do satellites play? They don't do anything because they don't exist. Satellites like gravity are a hoax. Your dish TV's and sat phones are merely radio signals.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

You
Are
So
Dumb


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> You
> Are
> So
> Dumb


It
pisses
you
off
because
i
make
you
look
like
A
fool


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

You’re so cute. Court jesters and clowns always are


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 27, 2020)

Wow


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 27, 2020)

Then somebody figured out radio waves. Being a ham I understand.








undersea cable | communications


undersea cable, also called Marine Cable, assembly of conductors enclosed by an insulating sheath and laid on the ocean floor for the transmission of messages. Undersea cables for transmitting telegraph signals antedated the invention of the telephone; the first undersea telegraph cable was...



www.britannica.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 27, 2020)

Btw fiber optics must be fake. All that stuff I worked on the usaf was fake. I'm fake.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

Following cables and then cross continents a person could circumnavigate the Earth which is a spinning ball!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> You
> Are
> So
> Dumb


Sure you said that slow enough? It might need more space

u

r

so

dumb


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Following cables and then cross continents a person could circumnavigate the Earth which is a spinning ball!


like yarn


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Btw fiber optics must be fake. All that stuff I worked on the usaf was fake. I'm fake.


You're so stupid you don't even know who you are arguing with. Fiber optics are in submarine cables on the ocean floor. Yes, I agree.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

Years and thousands of posts later, Griller is still full of bullshit.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You're so stupid you don't even know who are arguing with. Fiber optics are in submarine cables on the ocean floor. Yes, I agree.


Whatever you say... I'm retired you are retarded.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You're so stupid you don't even know who are arguing with. Fiber optics are in submarine cables on the ocean floor. Yes, I agree.


You don't read very well btw. I understand now.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> @9:56 a belt if ice 1200 miles thick !!! Mountains 13,000 ft


Hey, why do you just skip over things when they don't suit your narrative. You're the one who brought up this Byrd character.

Everything you say is immediately turned into swiss cheese:

"Byrd's work would therefore serve as a prototype for late-twentieth-century programs of space exploration and colonization were it not for his dependence on private funding."

"In 1957, the year Byrd died, human history entered the space age with the first orbiting satellite. Meanwhile, scheduled air traffic across the oceans was rapidly becoming commonplace, and voice communications encircled the globe."

So, Byrd is referenced in the same sentence with "space", "orbiting satellite", "encircled the globe", "space exploration". It goes on and on.

Take your head out of your ass and put it back into the sand where you usually keep it. You're so lame you can't even troll right.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 27, 2020)

I don't believe that those who say the earth is flat actually believe it. Its stupid little cunts like Kyrie that say it just to get a rise outta people. Real life trolling at its finest.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Apparently. Next we'll hear that the firmament is at 36,000', so it's impossible for planes to fly higher than that.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I don't believe that those who say the earth is flat actually believe it. Its stupid little cunts like Kyrie that say it just to get a rise outta people. Real life trolling at its finest.


One must be so very lonely either way. On one side, if they do believe it, they've got an IQ that can be measured with a shoe size. On the other, if they are solely trolling, man, what a fucking pathetic existence to have nobody or nothing except for making stuff up with the inability to even defend their position properly.

LOL. Poor fella, can't even find the edge of the earth to jump off of to end his own misery and suffering.


----------



## DeviousBanana (Jun 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/24/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-just-hit-a-speed-bump/?utm_term=.9a74be21af7d
> 
> Pathetic waste of flesh


As a member of the the flat moon society I have to say these people are just silly


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

@spek9 Talk about properly defending a position? Do you do that with your old school, low grade, B rated sci-fi movies. I'm talking about the lunar module launch with the super nintendo background. There is no defense for that. There is no explaining that away. NASA is a fraud it's indefensible and it must eat at you knowing deep inside you were duped and I am CORRECT.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Hey, why do you just skip over things when they don't suit your narrative. You're the one who brought up this Byrd character.
> 
> Everything you say is immediately turned into swiss cheese:
> 
> ...


Voice communications over the entire world, thanks to intercontinental submarine cables NOT SATELLITES hahahahha  Globetard


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

I fished nights for years and watched numerous satellites pass overhead for a while after sunset. Until the global earth shaded them from the sun


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

I know. He’s an idiot


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I fished nights for years and watched numerous satellites pass overhead for a while after sunset. Until the global earth shaded them from the sun


LIAR. How large do you say a satellite is and how far away is it? A commercial airliner is barely visible at 25,000 feet and they are way bigger than your so called satellites. That dog don't hunt. If it had blinking lights it was a plane you mental midget.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> I know. He’s an idiot


Been waiting for years for you to use science instead of insults.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 27, 2020)

You deny science, remember? Your idiocy, on the other hand, is undeniable


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Been waiting for years for you to use science instead of insults.


And yet you avoid science like the plague, and freely fling insults at those who disagree with you.

One thing I’ve noticed about your posts is that you back none of your claims; you simply throw them out there with zero references to the literature.

Consider this: one cannot prove anything using a video. An acceptable level of reference is compliant with the academic standard: it must be printed in a peer-reviewed publication as found in university libraries around the world.

This excludes monographs. Those are the professor’s way to express opinions free from the requirement for peer review. This is why e.g. Velikovsky could use books to reach an audience for his Electric Universe “theory” which fails the first moment the scientific method is brought to bear.

If your core contention were true in any detail, you’d have already guided us to the qualifying reference ... and then no doubt have sung Neener at us for months.

But it isn’t, and you can’t.

So you resort to empty contempt and idle name-calling while you endlessly repeat what has been thoroughly debunked here and all over the Net except in those hives of conspiracy bros that have isolated themselves from any sort of reasoned review so that they may hot-box each other with the heady smoke of a shared delusion of essentially religious power.

All while bringing not a single credible reference to the table and hiding behind the troll’s ultimate redoubt: “do the research and get woke”. 

Trouble is, research requires valid references, and you’ve not given us even one. Which very strongly suggests that you know you’re utterly in the wrong, and trying to hide that naked fact behind an Emperor’s wardrobe of lies and insults.


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Emperor’s wardrobe of lies and insults.


The Emperor has new clothes!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Been waiting for years for you to use science instead of insults.


hey pot meet kettle


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And yet you avoid science like the plague, and freely fling insults at those who disagree with you.
> 
> One thing I’ve noticed about your posts is that you back none of your claims; you simply throw them out there with zero references to the literature.
> 
> ...


Don't make me pull up that poorly faked NASA video again.  Does math lie? Does the natural physics of water lie? Facts and reason all through this thread. If I am such a waste of your time with falsehoods why have you kept coming back the last two years? Why have all of you? It's because you are intrigued with the information and facts and reasoning I provide. Hell, i bet the majority of you just now learned of the submarine cables on the ocean floor from today's lesson.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Don't make me pull up that poorly faked NASA video again.  Does math lie? Does the natural physics of water lie? Facts and reason all through this thread. If I am such a waste of your time with falsehoods why have you kept coming back the last two years? Why have all of you? It's because you are intrigued with the information and facts and reasoning I provide. Hell, i bet the majority of you just now learned of the submarine cables on the ocean floor from today's lesson.


what a clown same rhetoric every post. Nothing new


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Don't make me pull up that poorly faked NASA video again. Does math lie? Does the natural physics of water lie?


Your videos lie. Your books lie. Your alleged map lies. Your “research” lies. You lie, constantly and badly.

None of this has anything to do with either math or physics. Another lie, this one by attempting to steal science by association.

Still no viable reference from you; you’re consistent in your dishonesty.

If you’re serious about the NASA calumny you allege, where is a peer-reviewed article reference from, say, Russia or China, our spacefaring rivals? 

The song remains the same:


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Don't make me pull up that poorly faked NASA video again.  Does math lie? Does the natural physics of water lie? Facts and reason all through this thread. If I am such a waste of your time with falsehoods why have you kept coming back the last two years? Why have all of you? It's because you are intrigued with the information and facts and reasoning I provide. Hell, i bet the majority of you just now learned of the submarine cables on the ocean floor from today's lesson.


I missed the editation.

Another lie: not any of the facts or reason we’re presented in your posts.
An example of your incessant crowing “I brought facts and all y’all are just too dumb to see them!” Show a single post of yours that contradicts this systematic dishonesty.
I predict that instead of fact, you’ll just continue with straw-man lies like the quoted.

You’re fascinating the way a hangnail is. It’s hard to turn away from such a perfect slow-mo trainwreck of complete and undiluted hogwash. Honey Boo Boo had robust ratings because so many love a complete shitshow. You deliver weapons-grade shit with every typed word.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Gemtree (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And yet you avoid science like the plague, and freely fling insults at those who disagree with you.
> 
> One thing I’ve noticed about your posts is that you back none of your claims; you simply throw them out there with zero references to the literature.
> 
> ...


See page 181 post # 3619, See page 186 post# 3705 proceed to 9:56 of video, See page 184 post #3663 a lot of evidence vs. NASA there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> See page 181 post # 3619, See page 186 post# 3705 proceed to 9:56 of video


Neither contains usable references.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 28, 2020)

Same old bullshit refuted dozens of times in this thread alone. He points to bullshit as fact. It’s soooo old now


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 28, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You still trust NASA so it makes you a lot of things. Please choose one of the following below.
> 1. Globetard
> 2. Kool-aid drinker
> 3. Indoctrinated
> ...


Why pretend like your the only one conscious of what you eat/drink? Where does this shit even come from lol.. Its just low-key name calling

You might want to add back some minerals to that rainwater you've been collecting, I'll put $100 that most of us here are in better physical/mental shape than you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey @RetiredGuerilla how's your b.s. going, looks like shitty honestly.....good luck penis wrinkle......


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2020)

Seems Flat Eartth cult has some overlap with so-called Evangelical Christians, with Firmament fetish and all. Get back to Fux News or other jackoffs.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 28, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


>


That's just a NASA shit show to discredit what is true. Mad Mike could have gotten a commercial airline ticket, gone to at least 15,000 feet compared to his little 1,000 and looked out the window. He would have saved more money and his life. Most likely this is just fake news and propaganda. Flat Earth has patience to wait because you can't change the truth.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey @RetiredGuerilla how's your b.s. going, looks like shitty honestly.....good luck penis wrinkle......


LOL !


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 28, 2020)

In today's lesson we will discuss tectonic plates and the Richter scale and how it proves flat earth.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 28, 2020)

Cut back on the lsd...


----------



## Rrog (Jun 28, 2020)

I know, right? He’s trippin’


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 28, 2020)

Rrog said:


> I know, right? He’s trippin’


Trippin? I’m not sure wtf he’s on but I want some.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 28, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The only images of the earth NASA gives us are fake. Go to youtube and look at ISS and tell me it's not fake. None of you have proof of a Globe Earth it's just what you been indoctrinated with. A waste of flesh is a KOOL-AID drinker who believes what they are told to believe. Your television is for entertainment and propaganda not for education. It's always been that way.


This is his first post from 2017. Aren’t you drinking the flat earth Kool-aid? Believing what you’re told to believe by flat earthers?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 28, 2020)

Yep, he's in his 3rd year of spewing this crap. I've allowed it to continue for several reasons:

1. It's an open forum, and his lunacy increases post count.

2. People generally like to read about the crazy ideas of the mentally unstable. We get a sinister giggle out of it, even though we may be ashamed of our enjoyment.

3. I believe that RG gets some therapy-like treatment for posting it, so it's beneficial for his well-being.

4. I think his stuff is hilarious!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 28, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Yep, he's in his 3rd year of spewing this crap. I've allowed it to continue for several reasons:
> 
> 1. It's an open forum, and his lunacy increases post count.
> 
> ...


It’s funny he’s actually taught me a few things.

1. I’m not the dumbest person on the planet.

2. Common sense and logic isn’t the strong point of the flat earthers.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LOL !


I can feel the love, your number one with me too


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Yep, he's in his 3rd year of spewing this crap. I've allowed it to continue for several reasons:
> 
> 1. It's an open forum, and his lunacy increases post count.
> 
> ...


You too...ever get the strange feeling he needs to increase his meds sometimes


----------



## Rrog (Jun 29, 2020)

Increase or decrease the meds. One or the other.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 29, 2020)

dummer for sure.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 30, 2020)

Flat Earth "Science"


----------



## Rrog (Jun 30, 2020)

^^ that’s a beauty^^


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 6, 2020)

"Give a criminal they keys to your mind and you will never see their crimes.". 

"Have nothing to do with deeds of darkness instead expose them."


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 6, 2020)

A New Study Has Found a Way to Stop People From Believing in Conspiracy Theories


Mockery feels good but it just makes conspiracy theorists dig in their heels. Try this research-backed idea instead.




www.inc.com





How are your aspirations and goals coming along?


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 6, 2020)

Why Do People Believe in Conspiracy Theories?


The need to find order in a confusing world.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Rrog (Jul 6, 2020)

He’s an idiot


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> "Give a criminal they keys to your mind and you will never see their crimes.".
> 
> "Have nothing to do with deeds of darkness instead expose them."


Self righteousness is such comfort. 
Self awareness, not here.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> "Give a criminal they keys to your mind and you will never see their crimes.".
> 
> "Have nothing to do with deeds of darkness instead expose them."


Those are some fire quotes


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You still trust NASA so it makes you a lot of things. Please choose one of the following below.
> 1. Globetard
> 2. Kool-aid drinker
> 3. Indoctrinated
> ...


so every other nation is also lying because of what? Please answer that. I would love to hear why you think every nation with a satellite would lie to their citizens. What crazy ass conspiracy theory do you have.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You prefer the NASA lunar module liftoff with the super nintendo background and the toy lunar module on the cable thingy? Feel free Globetard, i understand your attraction to science fiction. You have zero knowledge of how OTH radar and dish radio & television work that prove the existence of a solid barrier. You don't know anything about or understand operation fishbowl and high altitude missile test. What it's goal were, what it entailed and what the some of the results were. I know more than you so I am convinced. Satellites in outer space LOL !!!!! Gullible and ignorant all rolled into one. The ice wall was mapped out in the 1850's. Hundreds of years after Newton, Copernicus etc. etc. Captain Ross sailed 60,000 miles looking for a inward passage through the ice wall. The ice wall you know nothing about nor have you ever heard of James and John Ross or read their transcripts in regards to their Antarctic exploration.


I would believe you if you could make a crappy fake looking version of your wall, but you can’t even do that.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 6, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> so every other nation is also lying because of what? Please answer that. I would love to hear why you think every nation with a satellite would lie to their citizens. What crazy ass conspiracy theory do you have.


Global conspiracy 

even though we’re bombing and killing each other we all agree to keep a secret for the sake of humanity.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> With intercontinental submarine cable communication combined with high altitude helium balloons for imagery what role do satellites play? They don't do anything because they don't exist. Satellites like gravity are a hoax. Your dish TV's and sat phones are merely radio signals.


You know you can see the international space station fly overhead all the time right? If I would you I would invest in a good pair of binoculars. Granted they are more expensive then stealing your neighbors WiFi and wacking off to flat earth sites but they would actually show you some truth for a change.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 6, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Global conspiracy
> 
> even though we’re bombing and killing each other we all agree to keep a secret for the sake of humanity.


Well if we knew the Earth was flat imagine what would happen?!? I personally would start rioting now. Oh wait, fck blm beat me to it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 6, 2020)

So you would riot for being lied to?

but what BLM is doing is bad? That didn’t make any sense.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 6, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So you would riot for being lied to?
> 
> but what BLM is doing is bad? That didn’t make any sense.


Lol. That’s the point, it doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

trumpies might be dumber than flat tops


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 6, 2020)

all you haters dont believe in santa arent going to get any presents this year.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 6, 2020)

He won’t say because it makes him sound even more stupid, but all of this flat earth impossible bullshit has been kept going just to give god the finger. Yes. Just to insult god.

there ya go. More layers of asininity on top of piles of stupidity


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 6, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> so every other nation is also lying because of what? Please answer that. I would love to hear why you think every nation with a satellite would lie to their citizens. What crazy ass conspiracy theory do you have.


Eratosthenes calculated the circumference of Earth in 276 BC (BEFORE CHRIST) using math and two sticks in different locations. Before NASA was even a thought.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 6, 2020)

no you idiot NASA planted that information so you would think the earth is round.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

Then there’s [email protected] troublesome Polish guy, Copernicus


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 6, 2020)

The USA govt spend millions on fake rocket ships to make everyone believe the earth is round


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

And John Glenn


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 6, 2020)

Global conspiracy?

I know we just annihilated your two cities with atomic bombs but we are keeping this round earth thing on the DL right?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 6, 2020)

Last time anyone made an accurate map or model of the Earth was in 1800's. We have not advanced at all since then. Modern Technology is NASA CGI fakery....we are living in a simulation.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 6, 2020)

Engage in your idolatry. Keep believing those rivers flow over the rotundity of your cherished globe. Keep believing the oceans curve into a ball and those God awful, poorly faked moon landings. That way I can keep coming in here at my leisure and telling everyone of you how stupid you are.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 6, 2020)

You’re a dope and hopelessly full of bullshit


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

Full of Firmament up to his ears


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 6, 2020)

You come in but other than calling people idiots don’t even try to talk about anything. Crazy fart


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trumpies might be dumber than flat tops


The genome tree took a hard left turn with both societies.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 6, 2020)

someone flopped a steamer in the gene pool.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 6, 2020)

So flat earthier, what the rest of us accept as the space station, which we can actually see with our eyes as it passes overhead, what do you flat earthers believe that to be? Grow some balls, answer a question.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 6, 2020)

im still baffled by not being able to see the northern star from Australia. No good explanation was given. anyway ive changed my tune, Retarded gorilla has me convinced so my posts from now on will be about proving the earth is flat, ill ignore all the evidence like how the shape of the moon shows earths shadow between new and full moons. Any scientific proof you guys give ill just back peddle and spout out some shit about water not being able to curve on a massive planet as it doesnt stick to a tennis ball. Like a tennis ball has enough gravity to overcome earths gravity!

i might become even dumber that retarded gorilla. So much wasted time that could have been used for something meaningful. Stubborn prick he is without a clue and not one point of truth to anything he says. 

If its the bible that causes people to believe this shit than the obvious thing to do would call bullshit on the bible not make a thread hundreds of pages long with things flat earthers say. 

All those other religions and gods are wrong my one is the real religion. Just send me $50 a month and you get to choose your own afterlife guaranteed satisfaction or your money back in the afterlife. Choose to be a dolphin or horse or butterfly these are all available in your afterlife.
Send me a pm for more info.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

Buying a stairway


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 6, 2020)

Only the psychologically vulnerable fall prey to tall tales. LOL you think you can land on and live on this twinkling light in the firmament?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 6, 2020)

@Stealthstyle said. "im still baffled by not being able to see the northern star from Australia. No good explanation was given."
Why don't you give me something difficult? ....The declination of the pole star? The "North Star" aka Polaris is situated directly above the north pole and is stationary. The sun, moon and stars are on a path that is concentric to Polaris. Polaris is closer to the earth than the distance from Australia to the north pole so it reaches a vanishing point this also explains sunsets and sunrises. I guess you have never watched a flock of migrating birds until they fly out of sight? Their altitude doesn't change they just reach a vanishing point you mental midget. Crepuscular sun rays. The sun's rays angle out of the clouds during a sun burst because it's not 93 million miles away. It creates a hot spot on top of the clouds. If it was 93 million miles away the sun rays would be vertical and there would be no hot spot. Yet more proof the sun is close to earth. Dummy.  OOPS... I mean psychologically vulnerable.

@Stealthstyle You believe the earth's shadows are responsible for the moon phases? And look who clicked like. My God. No wonder you Globetards believe in phony space missions. You morons have absolutely zero business in a science & technology thread. LOL and you call me retarded? LMAO !!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 6, 2020)

Rrog said:


> You’re a dope and hopelessly full of bullshit


Um....you are the one who thinks the earths shadow causes the moon phases.  You can't even keep up with all the lies and myths you were indoctrinated with in government schools. Priceless. You Globetards don't know whether to shit or go blind. hahaha


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 6, 2020)

im on your side Retarded gorilla didnt you read my post?
Im going to go as far as to say the sun is a giant COB (that gets hot) in the sky created by god especially for human life, its flat and animals dont matter they dont go to heaven so they are here for our use. 
When all the fish in the ocean are gone due to over fishing jesus will come back to Earth and make millions of fish again for us to eat.
Jesus will also sue mel gibson as he has his money royalty to collect. He will enjoy cocaine and extacy as designer drugs beat the hell out of wine.
He will crusify anyone who wears a cross as thats not the sort of thing jesus wants to see on his return.
He will also find real proof of the flat earth by flying over the edge and not falling off.
He will take photos of the edge and the world will realise you were right the whole time but all those priests are just some guy, nobody special, they didnt levitate down from the heavens above like jesus will.
He will prove there is an invisible man living in the sky called God who created the universe in seven days yet still needs our money.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 6, 2020)

crepuscular rays do not prove how close the sun is you idiot. You are just too retarded to realize the fucking “vanishing point“ you constantly refer to also applies to crepuscular rays.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I always loved globes when I was growing up


----------



## Rrog (Jul 7, 2020)

Retread is a fool of galactic proportions. Mental illness, to be fair. Like a hoarder that can’t control their thoughts.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2020)

How does your common flattie account for different length of twilight by latitude?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2020)

How does a flattie even get past the Inverse Square Law with that close Sun? We can measure actual light these days.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2020)

Noon Sun would melt rocks


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 7, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Retread is a fool of galactic proportions. Mental illness, to be fair. Like a hoarder that can’t control their thoughts.


 I want to hear how the earth's shadow causes the moon phases. Please explain. HAHAHAHA 

You have been victimized by the mind control tactics of the Zionist controlled main stream media outlets due to being psychologically vulnerable. You tards are lazy and haven't cultivated your minds. I would venture to guess 99% of you knuckle dragging mouth breathers spent your formative years playing video games, eating snacks and doing bong rips.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> How does your common flattie account for different length of twilight by latitude?


 There is a huge difference between plant life in deep southern latitudes compared to the same latitudes in the north. It's more sparse in the southern latitudes. Sunrise and sunset in New Zealand is very abrupt compared to the same latitudes in the north. The change of season in New Zealand is a more gradual process whereas in the North spring happens quickly by comparison. In the north gardens are planted facing south for maximum sun exposure. Below the equator gardens are planted facing north. This is further proof the sun is close to the earth not 93 million miles away.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 7, 2020)

What a crock of utter bullshit.

How fun to whimsically make up your own science. I suppose you’d have your own math, too. Where 1+1= whatever you need it to be to keep your bullshit river flowing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I want to hear how the earth's shadow causes the moon phases. Please explain. HAHAHAHA
> 
> You have been victimized by the mind control tactics of the Zionist controlled main stream media outlets due to being psychologically vulnerable.


You can prove it with all the law suits the flat earthers are wining.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 20, 2020)

Neil Armstrong and Edwin 'Buzz' Aldrin became the first men to walk on the moon 51 years ago today | CNN


History was made on this day more than half a century ago when two American astronauts walked on the moon.




www.cnn.com


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2020)

LEDs will never keep up with HPS.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> LEDs will never keep up with HPS.


Fuck that’s funny


----------



## J232 (Jul 20, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Fuck that’s funny


Whoa... whoa..... whoa, let’s not get everyone more excited lol.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4632662


In the back ground i see tin foil, curtain rods and duct tape. LOL They didn't do shit in that hunk of junk.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> In the back ground i see tin foil, curtain rods and duct tape. LOL They didn't do shit in that hunk of junk.


I only posted it to see if you were still alive


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

Those Saturn Vs rocked the fucking Earth for miles!
Very real.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 23, 2020)

Of course it’s real. He’s just blisteringly stupid


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 24, 2020)

As I track a Cat. 3 Hurricane headed my direction, I wonder how Flat-tards explain phenomena like Hurricanes? 
Not to mention the dozens of satellites available that provide real-time information of the storm.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 24, 2020)

Funny how a storm (water) cant seem to find it's level.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 24, 2020)

How do you explain Hurricanes rotating counter clockwise in the northern hemisphere and clockwise in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 24, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> How do you explain Hurricanes rotating counter clockwise in the northern hemisphere and clockwise in the southern hemisphere?



That's easy, Man. 

Flat earthers don't understand clocks.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 24, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> How do you explain Hurricanes rotating counter clockwise in the northern hemisphere and clockwise in the southern hemisphere?


toilets.
it's just a design flaw that causes the firmament to omit radiation bursts, polarizing the ionospheric that causes plankton to swim backwards.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2020)

We live in a vast universe of Frisbees floating on an old DeSoto wheel cover in a plastic kiddie pool.
Underneath the vast Firmament


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2020)

Escape Velocity


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 24, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> In the back ground i see tin foil, curtain rods and duct tape. LOL They didn't do shit in that hunk of junk.


So your logic is, and correct me if I am wrong. They made it look "flimsy" to try and trick you but you aren't falling for it because it looks flimsy. So answer me this stupid, since you don't believe in space-ships anyway.......how the fck should one look like since you know what they don't look like?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 24, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> So your logic is, and correct me if I am wrong. They made it look "flimsy" to try and trick you but you aren't falling for it because it looks flimsy. So answer me this stupid, since you don't believe in space-ships anyway.......how the fck should one look like since you know what they don't look like?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 25, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> So your logic is, and correct me if I am wrong. They made it look "flimsy" to try and trick you but you aren't falling for it because it looks flimsy. So answer me this stupid, since you don't believe in space-ships anyway.......how the fck should one look like since you know what they don't look like?


lol  well certainly not like a tent pitched by a mentally ill homeless person on a San Francisco sidewalk.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 25, 2020)

Maybe study a little bit about why it was wrapped in those thermal layers and you would be satisfied. What we have here is a person who doesn't understand why something is the way it is making assumptions on the way things should be.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 25, 2020)

He has a fragile grasp on things.


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 25, 2020)

i wonder if i can find that globetard guy here... he always cracks me the fuck up


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 25, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Maybe study a little bit about why it was wrapped in those thermal layers and you would be satisfied. What we have here is a person who doesn't understand why something is the way it is making assumptions on the way things should be.


Exactly. Do I need to go over all the facts supporting the existence of the firmament? Of course not. It would be a waste of my time. It challenges the belief system and irritates the psychologically vulnerable. Your weather "satellite" photos are composites super imposed on a map retrieved from radar data. You follow in line with the masses nicely.


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 25, 2020)

*Found him


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 25, 2020)

What’s scary is there really are those chacaters out there.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2020)

Why is there an offset on plat/section maps on your fantasy flatness?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 25, 2020)

Get to your kitchen sinks and fill a casserole dish with water tilt to the left and watch the water. Tilt to the right watch the water. The oceans curving into a ball? LMAO


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 25, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Get to your kitchen sinks and fill a casserole dish with water tilt to the left and watch the water. Tilt to the right watch the water. The oceans curving into a ball? LMAO


Wow you’re dumb


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 25, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Wow you’re dumb


Hes entertaining to say the least


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 25, 2020)

I honestly think a shovel would save his breath though


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 26, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Wow you’re dumb


It is the title of this thread, after all.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 26, 2020)

Math does not lie nor does the behavior of water. The fairy tales you have to convince yourselves of to keep your cherished doctrine alive is unfortunate because it makes you look like the imbeciles you pretend not to be. .


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 26, 2020)

None of us are concerned about "how we look" to the village idiot. Your stupidity is incurable.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Math does not lie nor does the behavior of water. The fairy tales you have to convince yourselves of to keep your cherished doctrine alive is unfortunate because it makes you look like the imbeciles you pretend not to be. .


If we admit we’re dumb and the earth is flat will you go away?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2020)

It’s a crazy compulsive behavior. It really is interesting on some clinical level.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 26, 2020)

Rrog said:


> It’s a crazy compulsive behavior. It really is interesting on some clinical level.


Imagining that water can curve into a ball is called Globtardism.  It can't be duplicated in a lab or anywhere else. Rivers can only flow down a gradient. Gradient can be measured. A section of the Nile flows for a 1,000 miles through the African Serengeti and drops only 12 inches. Sorry, Globetards there is no curve. You need to come to terms with reality. Stop jerking off to Star Wars because outer space does not even exist.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 26, 2020)

As you can see stars are in the earths atmosphere and very close and much smaller than you been led to believe. They are not planets you can land a rover on or build a bio-dome on. Once you step outside the matrix it's hard to live along side those who are still in it. You will see why they appear to twinkle in the video above.


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 26, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Globtardism.


YA THAT GUY!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 26, 2020)

The idea that a $600 point and shoot camera proves planets don't exist is so astoundingly stupid. I guess you are too indoctrinated to realize there are way better tools for viewing celestial objects than point and shoot cameras.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 27, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The idea that a $600 point and shoot camera proves planets don't exist is so astoundingly stupid. I guess you are too indoctrinated to realize there are way better tools for viewing celestial objects than point and shoot cameras.


It has a powerful enough zoom that you can see plain as day that stars aren't some distant "planet". They are just lights in the firmament the video proves it. Globetards.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 27, 2020)

Telescopes exist. An amateur point and shoot camera isn’t proof of anything other than your infantile understanding of optics.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2020)

All of what he said is complete bullshit, though. Everything he says is disproven and known bullshit. Yet he keeps throwing it out there.

He’s a dumb bastard for sure


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Imagining that water can curve into a ball is called Globtardism.  It can't be duplicated in a lab or anywhere else. Rivers can only flow down a gradient. Gradient can be measured. A section of the Nile flows for a 1,000 miles through the African Serengeti and drops only 12 inches. Sorry, Globetards there is no curve. You need to come to terms with reality. Stop jerking off to Star Wars because outer space does not even exist.


What a moron 

at least get your lies in order before you spew your bullshit. 









If the Earth is round, how does the Nile River flow uphill?


Editorial By Mike Bibb Probably like you, I hadn't given much thought to how the Nile River in Africa, which seems to flow south to north, could go uphill to




gilavalleycentral.net


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Imagining that water can curve into a ball is called Globtardism.  It can't be duplicated in a lab or anywhere else. Rivers can only flow down a gradient. Gradient can be measured. A section of the Nile flows for a 1,000 miles through the African Serengeti and drops only 12 inches. Sorry, Globetards there is no curve. You need to come to terms with reality. Stop jerking off to Star Wars because outer space does not even exist.


Google bending water and you’ll see it. Science experiment they teach little kids


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

Can’t believe the amount of energy used on cognitive dissonance to keep the planet flat. Damn!


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2020)

It’s a mental illness. That addresses everything. In truth, we’re abusing this poor bastard for his mental illness. Sometimes I feel bad about that. But then I read his laughable replies with his caustic misplaced arrogance and I say fuck it. Hit em with the abuse


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> It’s a mental illness. That addresses everything. In truth, we’re abusing this poor bastard for his mental illness. Sometimes I feel bad about that. But then I read his laughable replies with his caustic misplaced arrogance and I say fuck it. Hit em with the abuse



No, no, no. What I'm doing by allowing him to continue is a compassionate act!

I figure that the abuse he gets from posting here is therapeutic for him.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 27, 2020)

rollitup said:


> No, no, no. What I'm doing by allowing him to continue is a compassionate act!
> 
> I figure that the abuse he gets from posting here is therapeutic for him.


Like maybe one day someone will post something and a light will come on? 

I think that shipped has sailed. He’s passionate as hell about it, you have to give him that.


----------



## airedog (Jul 27, 2020)

All hail Great A'Tuin, the turtle upon which rides the four elephants holding discworld (the most famousl flat earth of all) ; for further information google Sir Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2020)

Love the circus motif. Ringling brothers all the way


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 27, 2020)

The Island I live on hosts 12 Observatories housing 13 telescopes operated by over dozen different countries. Only one out the 13 is has anything to do with NASA. They are also currently working on building a 30m Telescope which will be the second largest in the world when completed. 

But apparently none of this is necessary because flat earth idiots think $600 point and shoot cameras work just as well.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> It’s a mental illness. That addresses everything. In truth, we’re abusing this poor bastard for his mental illness. Sometimes I feel bad about that. But then I read his laughable replies with his caustic misplaced arrogance and I say fuck it. Hit em with the abuse


Well I got $10 saying that it's one of your handles for shits and giggles.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 27, 2020)

airedog said:


> All hail Great A'Tuin, the turtle upon which rides the four elephants holding discworld (the most famousl flat earth of all) ; for further information google Sir Terry Pratchett.
> 
> View attachment 4636595



Or just watch a cartoon for kiddies.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's all been stepped on numerous times these days. Get a pure copper penny (before 1982) and shine it up. Mix a little water and baking soda with your stepped on powder. Heat it up a bit in a tablespoon. The pure coke will attach to the copper penny. Now base it. Your welcome. Science baby !!!!


Normally I don't like to bring stuff from other threads, but this was too funny.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 27, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Normally I don't like to bring stuff from other threads, but this was too funny.


lol, dudes actually a crackhead. That explains alot.


----------



## airedog (Jul 27, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 4636633
> The Island I live on hosts 12 Observatories housing 13 telescopes operated by over dozen different countries. Only one out the 13 is has anything to do with NASA. They are also currently working on building a 30m Telescope which will be the second largest in the world when completed.
> 
> But apparently none of this is necessary because flat earth idiots think $600 point and shoot cameras work just as well.


Aloha


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 27, 2020)

airedog said:


> Aloha


Is that some kind of secret flat earth code?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Is that some kind of secret flat earth code?


To those who follow astronomy, waterproof just described the Big Island after which the state is named.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> To those who follow astronomy, waterproof just described the Big Island after which the state is named.



Rhode Island?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2020)

No. I think Long Island


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

Rrog said:


> No. I think Long Island


Maybe Hi’igh Island


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 27, 2020)

If you have some money to buy a light, do it and don’t waste any time with that light you got.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 27, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Once you step outside the matrix it's hard to live along side those who are still in it.


Is that you Dave or do you just have no original thoughts?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 28, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It has a powerful enough zoom that you can see plain as day that stars aren't some distant "planet". They are just lights in the firmament the video proves it. Globetards.


What am imbecile. Doesn’t occur to him that this is all completely false. I like how he uses words like “proof.” Lol man this is so bad 

Mental illness: how about the rest of us avoid this, ok?


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Jul 28, 2020)

Trumpsters i consider dumber than flat earthers, but i think most of them are the same guys.. Its the kind of dumbness that can easily lead to either or both. Thus far i have not met a flat earther in real life who did not also think trump is great, but i have not met too many in real life(thank god)


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 28, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Get to your kitchen sinks and fill a casserole dish with water tilt to the left and watch the water. Tilt to the right watch the water. The oceans curving into a ball? LMAO


Wow so sciencey .... I’m convinced, thank you. I’ll never sing twinkle twinkle little star again.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 28, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Wow so sciencey .... I’m convinced, thank you. I’ll never sing twinkle twinkle little star again.


These flat earthers may be right. I just walked around my ENTIRE house with a level. The entire floor was flat and level. They may be on to something.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 28, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> These flat earthers may be right. I just walked around my ENTIRE house with a level. The entire floor was flat and level. They may be on to something.


Lucky you..... I’ve got some repairs happening this weekend


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 28, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> These flat earthers may be right. I just walked around my ENTIRE house with a level. The entire floor was flat and level. They may be on to something.


Well I won’t be using the tide tables to go fishing anymore, they must be a hoax as well. I’m so glad I’ve seen this thread. 60 years of being fooled, fuck me .


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 28, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I won’t be using the tide tables to go fishing anymore, they must be a hoax as well. I’m so glad I’ve seen this thread. 60 years of being fooled, fuck me .


It’s never too late to learn something new. 
All that money on space x is a waste I guess. They spent all that money just to fool us.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 28, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 4638008


Does that mean that raindrops should be flat too?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 28, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Does that mean that raindrops should be flat too?


I’ll let @RetiredGuerilla answer that ...... more sciencey stuff .


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> These flat earthers may be right. I just walked around my ENTIRE house with a level. The entire floor was flat and level. They may be on to something.


Every single level they sell has been given a subtle reverse curve at a secret laboratory. It’s the Masons doing it since 1363. The globe is a Freemason lie!1!


----------



## Rrog (Jul 30, 2020)

Mars launch: NASA sends Perseverance rover to space


NASA's Perseverance rover launched on its journey to Mars Thursday morning from Cape Canaveral, Florida at 7:50 a.m. ET.




www.cnn.com





I guess NASA is still making shut up Hahahahahaha

flat earth idiots


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2020)

2 questions. 
No1 Why? 
Why would every scientist of every discipline in every country on earth all be working to trick us into thinking the earth is round? 
No2 how? 
How have they managed to go x thousand years without a single one of them ever blowing the whistle? 

I don't "know" if the earth is round. I've never been to space to find out but if someone can explain my 2 questions then I'll accept flat earth as at least being possible.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 30, 2020)

He has the dumbest and thinnest answers for that very good question. Again, he’s mentally ill, so logic and reason and facts are irrelevant to him.


----------



## waktoo (Jul 30, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> In the back ground i see tin foil, curtain rods and duct tape. LOL They didn't do shit in that hunk of junk.


Sounds like the hat you wear...


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> 2 questions.
> No1 Why?
> Why would every scientist of every discipline in every country on earth all be working to trick us into thinking the earth is round?
> No2 how?
> ...


It goes something like “it says so in the Bible” And “water can’t curve”


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> 2 questions.
> No1 Why?
> Why would every scientist of every discipline in every country on earth all be working to trick us into thinking the earth is round?
> No2 how?
> How have they managed to go x thousand years without a single one of them ever blowing the whistle?


Also, you forgot about all the crew on the UN warships that guard the "Ice wall." Have you ever met a retired Ice Wall soldier?

What about the people that have to change the twinkling light bulbs on the firmament dome? And the cleaning crew? They must use some really wide squeegees. Everyones in on it!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Also, you forgot about all the crew on the UN warships that guard the "Ice wall." Have you ever met a retired Ice Wall soldier?
> 
> What about the people that have to change the twinkling light bulbs on the firmament dome? And the cleaning crew? They must use some really wide squeegees. Everyones in on it!!


I’d like to know who’s in charge of the firmament patch kit.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 30, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Also, you forgot about all the crew on the UN warships that guard the "Ice wall." Have you ever met a retired Ice Wall soldier?


This was too funny. Not one Ice wall whistle blower? They all just retire and take this secret to the grave? C’MON MAN!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 30, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> This was too funny. Not one Ice wall whistle blower? They all just retire and take this secret to the grave? C’MON MAN!



Ahem ... I believe all of the Ice Wall whistles are frozen.

Duh!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2020)

One of my first jobs was as a Firmament cleaner


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> One of my first jobs was as a Firmament cleaner


what kinda fancy leds they use up there? What kinda bulb does the sun take?


----------



## airedog (Jul 30, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> what kinda fancy leds they use up there? What kinda bulb does the sun take?


Bulb free; plasma cutter arc and realllly interesting lensing......


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 30, 2020)

Research Cat Earth Theory globetards


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 30, 2020)

The convexity of water is impossible just like the moon landings you mental midgets. The Michelson/Morley experiment 1887, the James Bradley experiment 1729, The Sagnac experiment 1913 and Airy's failure 1871 all proved that the earth was stationary and the stars were carried by the ether. I don't expect the uneducated, mouth breathing, knuckle dragging Globetards    to know anything about that though. Your satanic idol Globe is crumbling. Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Rrog (Jul 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The convexity of water is impossible just like the moon landings you mental midgets. The Michelson/Morley experiment 1887, the James Bradley experiment 1729, The Sagnac experiment 1913 and Airy's failure 1871 all proved that the earth was stationary and the stars were carried by the ether. I don't expect the uneducated, mouth breathing, knuckle dragging Globetards    to know anything about that though. Your satanic idol Globe is crumbling. Isn't it beautiful?


hahahahahahahahahahabahababababababababababaaahahahahahahahahahababababa!!!!!

You make me spit out my Cheerios you complete idiot. What a buffoon. You lie like a Russian about everything. Lol. You just made up everything in that post. Not a shred is true

isn’t there a med that can relieve some of this?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4639995


another moronic reply.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Also, you forgot about all the crew on the UN warships that guard the "Ice wall." Have you ever met a retired Ice Wall soldier?
> 
> What about the people that have to change the twinkling light bulbs on the firmament dome? And the cleaning crew? They must use some really wide squeegees. Everyones in on it!!


Here I bet you the dome cleaners are on a scary wage. Wonder how I get a job doing that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’d like to know who’s in charge of the firmament patch kit.
> 
> View attachment 4639431


Ahh....that's What the international space station must be. The squads break room.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2020)

Rrog said:


> hahahahahahahahahahabahababababababababababaaahahahahahahahahahababababa!!!!!
> 
> You make me spit out my Cheerios you complete idiot. What a buffoon. You lie like a Russian about everything. Lol. You just made up everything in that post. Not a shred is true
> 
> isn’t there a med that can relieve some of this?


There is, I think you guys call it Koolaide


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The convexity of water is impossible just like the moon landings you mental midgets. The Michelson/Morley experiment 1887, the James Bradley experiment 1729, The Sagnac experiment 1913 and Airy's failure 1871 all proved that the earth was stationary and the stars were carried by the ether. I don't expect the uneducated, mouth breathing, knuckle dragging Globetards    to know anything about that though. Your satanic idol Globe is crumbling. Isn't it beautiful?


James Bradley? You might want to do some research before name dropping. You flat earthers have a hard time with facts and fact checking. 

James Bradley, (born March 1693, Sherborne, Gloucestershire, Eng.—died July 13, 1762, Chalford, Gloucestershire), English astronomer who in 1728 announced his discovery of the aberration of starlight, an apparent slight change in the positions of stars caused by the yearly motion of the Earth. *That finding provided the first direct evidence for the revolution of the Earth around the Sun.*


----------



## Rrog (Jul 31, 2020)

See? They bubble gum and duct tape complete bullshit together. Make shit completely up

What a total bullshitter


----------



## hillbill (Jul 31, 2020)

Like to read “the comics” in the morning.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The convexity of water is impossible just like the moon landings you mental midgets. The Michelson/Morley experiment 1887, the James Bradley experiment 1729, The Sagnac experiment 1913 and Airy's failure 1871 all proved that the earth was stationary and the stars were carried by the ether. I don't expect the uneducated, mouth breathing, knuckle dragging Globetards    to know anything about that though. Your satanic idol Globe is crumbling. Isn't it beautiful?


All you did was copy and paste this BS off the flat earth society wiki, just like most of your other responses. No original thoughts, just regurgitated non-sense you are too dim to understand. 
None of those experiments proved earth was stationary, in fact they proved the opposite. The Globe is still round and spinning. Keep drinking that flat-tard koolaid.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 31, 2020)

Flatties and other Conspiracy Types are repeaters, I know that they are Crisis Actors like “Amerca's Frontline Doctors”.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 31, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> James Bradley? You might want to do some research before name dropping. You flat earthers have a hard time with facts and fact checking.
> 
> James Bradley, (born March 1693, Sherborne, Gloucestershire, Eng.—died July 13, 1762, Chalford, Gloucestershire), English astronomer who in 1728 announced his discovery of the aberration of starlight, an apparent slight change in the positions of stars caused by the yearly motion of the Earth. *That finding provided the first direct evidence for the revolution of the Earth around the Sun.*


 FACT: James Bradley's experiment of 1729 proved that the ether is not carried along by earth. My information DOES NOT come from Google. The major choke points for information on the internet are owned by Jews. You under estimate the Zionist influence over Google and Yahoo. Google heavily censors articles critical of the heliocentric "theory". My information comes from pre war books at a university library.  Globetard 


Reference: Profound Scientific Discoveries Of The Last 200 Years. Copyright 1899. Written by Karl Bern


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> FACT: James Bradley's experiment of 1729 proved that the ether is not carried along by earth. My information DOES NOT come from Google. The major choke points for information on the internet are owned by Jews. You under estimate the Zionist influence over Google and Yahoo. Google heavily censors articles critical of the heliocentric "theory". My information comes from pre war books at a university library.  Globetard
> 
> 
> Reference: Profound Scientific Discoveries Of The Last 200 Years. Copyright 1899. Written by Karl Bern


I forgot google is in on it too


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 31, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I forgot google is in on it too


and the Jews. Apparently Flat-tards believe the 1800's was the only period of time where information was relevant.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> and the Jews. Apparently Flat-tards believe the 1800's was the only period of time where information was relevant.


Maybe that’s when the internet was actually made as well.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 31, 2020)

There have been scientific discoveries and whole new branches of science in the last century or so. Might catch up and check back later.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 31, 2020)

hillbill said:


> There have been scientific discoveries and whole new branches of science in the last century or so. Might catch up and check back later.


No !! This science was erased from history to protect the heliocentric theory you neanderthal. Post WW2 concessions were made in regards to control of the media. You Globetards don't know Geography, Math, Physics or History.  ...How the hell did the lot of you get past 8th grade? None of you have any business in a science and tech thread !!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No !! This science was erased from history to protect the heliocentric theory you neanderthal. Post WW2 concessions were made in regards to control of the media. You Globetards don't know Geography, Math, Physics or History.  ...How the hell did the lot of you get past 8th grade? None of you have any business in a science and tech thread !!


Flat earth is neither science or tech. It’s made up garbage.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 31, 2020)

Watch the buoy reach a vanishing point. It's not below a curved horizon.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Watch the buoy reach a vanishing point. It's not below a curved horizon.


Where's the Ice Wall? it should be in the background.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Where's the Ice Wall? it should be in the background.


I wish I could laugh at this multiple times.


----------



## Peder1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> “We were kind of looking for new sponsors for this. And I’m a believer in the flat Earth,” Hughes said. “I researched it for several months.”


Rocket Man


----------



## Peder1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Military should invite him to the range and let’s see what the rocket can do without a man onboard. Might be something important to learn about the way this guy built his rocket.

Rocket Man Out


----------



## Peder1 (Jul 31, 2020)

We are missing the point. Yes the earth is not flat. Who here can build a rocket that flys 500mph? Did I read the original article correctly?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2020)

Peder1 said:


> We are missing the point. Yes the earth is not flat. Who here can build a rocket that flys 500mph? Did I read the original article correctly?


I've read that article more than once. I just re-read it and I still come away wondering if I read the original article correctly


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2020)

I was kinda disappointed when mad mike fucked his rocket up. Would've been much more satisfying to watch the flatties flap about trying to explain the round planet he found. 
Wonder how long it will be untill someone else tries it?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No !! This science was erased from history to protect the heliocentric theory you neanderthal. Post WW2 concessions were made in regards to control of the media. You Globetards don't know Geography, Math, Physics or History.  ...How the hell did the lot of you get past 8th grade? None of you have any business in a science and tech thread !!


Fucksakes I had to post this again- just so we don’t lose track of how profoundly mentally ill this dumbass corn chip really is.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Fucksakes I had to post this again- just so we don’t lose track of how profoundly mentally ill this dumbass corn chip really is.


I really like the use of the word "past", especially since he's trying to call everyone else uneducated. 

SH420


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2020)

Live updates: SpaceX Dragon Crew returns to Earth


NASA astronauts Robert Behnken and Douglas Hurley are returning home from the International Space Station aboard their SpaceX Crew Dragon capsule.




www.cnn.com


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 2, 2020)

LMAO !!!!!! Yeah NASA is getting hammered at you-tube over their "live feed from outer space". So fake and retarded looking. Rrog do you get paid to vomit up this type of propaganda? I find it hard to believe anyone would think this crap is real.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 2, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> LMAO !!!!!! Yeah NASA is getting hammered at you-tube over their "live feed from outer space". So fake and retarded looking. Rrog do you get paid to vomit up this type of propaganda? I find it hard to believe anyone would think this crap is real.


Quick, tell the Bankers!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2020)

He’s an idiot. Wow. Wow.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 3, 2020)

Flat-tards be like, "NASA's live ISS Feed looks so fake" and then blindly believe the most elementary looking photoshop FE models like this. HAHAHA what a bunch of morons.

Isn't it interesting how photos of the Earth always look real, because THEY ARE, while every single Flat Earth graphic looks like a highschooler that barely knows how to use photoshop crafted it?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2020)

These guys are fucking idiots


----------



## Peder1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Would a flat earth be better for growing cannabis?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 3, 2020)

Peder1 said:


> Would a flat earth be better for growing cannabis?


Yes, on a flat earth you can make up your own "science" to suit whatever needs or stance you may have and it automatically becomes true. Imagine the possibilities.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh right!! Flat earth = magical. Sorta like Santa and the North Pole. Flying reindeer and shit. That’s sweet.

well hell, how do I buy a ticket?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 4, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Get to your kitchen sinks and fill a casserole dish with water tilt to the left and watch the water. Tilt to the right watch the water. The oceans curving into a ball? LMAO


LOL


----------



## WintersBones (Aug 4, 2020)

In this clip Carl Sagan debunks flat earth theory with a peice of cardboard. Also talks about the fact humans figured out the earth is round thousands of years ago without needing to go to space...just with basic math and common sense.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 5, 2020)

These flat earthers are so clearly mentally ill. Sort of disturbing that they’re out there


----------



## airedog (Aug 5, 2020)

WintersBones said:


> In this clip Carl Sagan debunks flat earth theory with a peice of cardboard. Also talks about the fact humans figured out the earth is round thousands of years ago without needing to go to space...just with basic math and common sense.


There's the rub; common sense. Gotta wonder how many U.S. Flat Earthers support Trump?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 5, 2020)

Many many. He’s a conspiracy theorist in the first order and unfortunately lends credence to the whole nonesense


----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2020)

Like the “attack” on Beirut.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)

Peder1 said:


> Would a flat earth be better for growing cannabis?


Yes no gravity so the buds grow bigger


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 6, 2020)

Carl Sagan did over a 1,000 hits of LSD in his life time. If you have a basic grasp of astronomy you would know that outer space is a lie. Einstein, more so than Sagan was a showman or tourist attraction and nothing more than a Zionist tool of heliocentric propaganda. Einstein's true love in fact was Zionism he was even offered the presidency of Israel. Again. a basic grasp of astronomy=firmament time piece. You Globetards kill me. SMH


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Yes no gravity so the buds grow bigger


Density displacement. Gravity is mysticism.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Density displacement. Gravity is mysticism.


show me ur flat ass space buds fam


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Carl Sagan did over a 1,000 hits of LSD in his life time.


and you freebase crack.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 6, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> and you freebase crack.


You assume a lot. That's why your dumb ass believes you are a hairless monkey flying through the universe on a spaceship shaped like a ball made of water. I have a chemistry background and i know how to make cocaine hydrochloride bind to pure copper so you assume i'm a crackhead? LMAO !! I also know how to build bombs but i don't. You epitomize ignorance you bulbous headed Globetard.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nope, I think you are a crackhead because your version of astronomy is tilting casserole dishes filled with water. Talk about dunning-kruger effect to the max.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 6, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Nope, I think you are a crackhead because your version of astronomy is tilting casserole dishes filled with water. Talk about dunning-kruger effect to the max.


You're so stupid you don't know the difference between physics and astronomy. The casserole dish and water shows the physical nature of water. The concentric motion of the stars, sun and moon in relation to the north pole and Polaris proves your heliocentric theory is just that. A THEORY !! People with such a limited mental capacity as you and your cohorts is what makes the lot of you psychologically vulnerable to the hocus pocus of Zionist mysticism. I hope you never change though. I enjoy coming to this thread to tell you and your butt buddies how stupid you are for believing this garbage. Globetard


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 6, 2020)

My bad, I forgot that the casserole dish was on the school supplies list for your flattard physics class instead of flattard-astronomy.


----------



## Peder1 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 6, 2020)

I can say with the utmost confidence that none of you have studied astronomy. At any rate, watching you cling to the mystic Satanic doctrine of the impossible heliocentric theory is entertaining.  The Zionist controlled media leading the sheep to slaughter. LMAO !!! Line up for your covid-19 vaccinations you gullible Globetards.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2020)

Flat turds are usually somewhat full of shit


----------



## Rrog (Aug 6, 2020)

He’s insane. Literally. In addition to being a dumb ass


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 6, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I can say with the utmost confidence that none of you have studied astronomy. At any rate, watching you cling to the mystic Satanic doctrine of the impossible heliocentric theory is entertaining.  The Zionist controlled media leading the sheep to slaughter. LMAO !!! Line up for your covid-19 vaccinations you gullible Globetards.


You inbred jerk off, some of us might have lost someone from covid and i bet you still sit there in disbelief.. hypocrite against your own religion or did you make that up too?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 7, 2020)

Evil Scottguy and Retread could go to PM and just blow each other up


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2020)

Nothing from retread in a while. He must be collecting a few brain cells to create some more bullshit


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Cx2H (Aug 13, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> How do you explain Hurricanes rotating counter clockwise in the northern hemisphere and clockwise in the southern hemisphere?


Looking at it in a mirror?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 13, 2020)

The reason we're shooting laser beams between Earth and the moon


After years of trying, scientists finally reflected a laser beam off a spacecraft orbiting the moon using a novel-size reflector.




www.cnn.com


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 14, 2020)

WintersBones said:


> In this clip Carl Sagan debunks flat earth theory with a peice of cardboard. Also talks about the fact humans figured out the earth is round thousands of years ago without needing to go to space...just with basic math and common sense.


Carl Sagan was born in Brooklyn N.Y. in 1934 to Ukrainian Jewish immigrants and studied the mysticism written in the Kabbalah. That led him to becoming a astronomer as well as other silly made up titles like astrobiologist  which is so stupid. He was just a modern day fraudulent "wizard". Sagan was also an accomplished science fiction author and pals with Stanley Kubrick. He served as an advisor on 2001 A Space Odyssey. NASA gave him some bullshit award in 1974 because he helped them with his sci fi imagination fake the moon missions. Harvard wasn't interested anymore, let him go and Cornell in Ithaca N.Y. took him in with open arms. They gave him a house which had once belonged to a secret society. While at Cornell he met Bill Nye the actor/science guy and they became pals. The atheist Sagan got sick in 1994 and died in 1996. Before he had passed Nye had taken over as pseudoscience poster boy. Nye just doesn't have a knack for the wizardry and showmanship like Einstein and Sagan had though. All the fancy math equations that are too complicated for you globetards to decipher have absolutely nothing to do with reality. Have a good weekend GLOBETARDS !!!!!!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2020)

CLOWN SHOW


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 14, 2020)

Did he just say that he doesn't believe in evolution either?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2020)

Firmament and Natural Selection exist in separate universes, one real and the other “Firmament” one.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 14, 2020)

He’s as dumb as he sounds, yes. All debunked bullshit. He brings it up again every 25 pages of this thread. Debunked, he waits, he brings it up again


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 14, 2020)

Rrog said:


> He’s as dumb as he sounds, yes. All debunked bullshit. He brings it up again every 25 pages of this thread. Debunked, he waits, he brings it up again


As if his life is controlled by the Zodiac


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 15, 2020)

My top Charlatans of all time. Einstein, Sagan, Nye, Tyson, Hawking, Hubble and Newton. You stupid Globetard Bastards.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2020)

My top idiot of all time:
@RetiredGuerilla


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

Rrog said:


> My top idiot of all time:
> @RetiredGuerilla


Anytime you research anything he posts. It’s all factually wrong. He literally posts something without even reading what it says. He’s praising people, who when you look them up believe and proved the earth was round. So even he doesn’t believe it.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes. He’s been doing that since page one. Completely fabricated bullshit


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 15, 2020)

Rrog said:


> My top idiot of all time:
> @RetiredGuerilla





Wattzzup said:


> Anytime you research anything he posts. It’s all factually wrong. He literally posts something without even reading what it says. He’s praising people, who when you look them up believe and proved the earth was round. So even he doesn’t believe it.


RESEARCH THIS: I told you Zionist were behind the Globe earth lie. The elite Zionist Jews drink the blood of children. Moloch is the Canaanite god of child sacrifice. Compare the star of Moloch to the star on the Israeli flag. It's the same. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> RESEARCH THIS: I told you Zionist were behind the Globe earth lie. The elite Zionist Jews drink the blood of children. Moloch is the Canaanite god of child sacrifice. Compare the star of Moloch to the star on the Israeli flag. It's the same. Prove me wrong.


Go back I researched what you posted. I searched exactly what you said. It came back and said what you were talking about proved the earth moved around the sun. Which kills flat earth theory. Do I need to repost it. Or you can you remember 3 pages ago?


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

James Bradley? You might want to do some research before name dropping. You flat earthers have a hard time with facts and fact checking.

James Bradley, (born March 1693, Sherborne, Gloucestershire, Eng.—died July 13, 1762, Chalford, Gloucestershire), English astronomer who in 1728 announced his discovery of the aberration of starlight, an apparent slight change in the positions of stars caused by the yearly motion of the Earth. *That finding provided the first direct evidence for the revolution of the Earth around the Sun.*



This what you said. James Bradley experiment proves the earth is flat. So I researched. And he proved the earth revolves around the sun. You didn’t research this guy you posted? CMON MAN!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 15, 2020)

So to support a ball earth is to support Zionist and Hollywood elites who drink the adrenaline infused blood of children. In ancient times it was only done during Passover but these modern day elites are addicted to the wild high it gives and how young it keeps you looking.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So to support a ball earth is to support Zionist and Hollywood elites who drink the adrenaline infused blood of children. In ancient times it was only done during Passover but these modern day elites are addicted to the wild high it gives and how young it keeps you looking.


Address your mistake.

address your misinformation.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 15, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> James Bradley? You might want to do some research before name dropping. You flat earthers have a hard time with facts and fact checking.
> 
> James Bradley, (born March 1693, Sherborne, Gloucestershire, Eng.—died July 13, 1762, Chalford, Gloucestershire), English astronomer who in 1728 announced his discovery of the aberration of starlight, an apparent slight change in the positions of stars caused by the yearly motion of the Earth. *That finding provided the first direct evidence for the revolution of the Earth around the Sun.*
> 
> ...


Learn astronomy and get back to me. C'MON MAN!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 15, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Go back I researched what you posted. I searched exactly what you said. It came back and said what you were talking about proved the earth moved around the sun. Which kills flat earth theory. Do I need to repost it. Or you can you remember 3 pages ago?


Star of Moloch compared to the flag of Israel?


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

@RetiredGuerilla
*That finding provided the first direct evidence for the revolution of the Earth around the Sun.*

Debunked!!!

funny I did what you said and found out your full of shit


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2020)

It’s arguing with insanity.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2020)

This person is so clearly mentally ill. I mean, what more is needed to support that conclusion ?


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

Rrog said:


> This person is so clearly mentally ill. I mean, what more is needed to support that conclusion ?


 nothing bothers them more then proving them wrong. See how he immediately changed the subject. They spew so much shit it ends up overwhelming people. Soon as you call them out. He posts something different. instead of being a man and admitting he was wrong. We have all night. Funny how he vanished?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 15, 2020)

Star of Moloch is the same as on the flag of Israel. LOOK IT UP. Moloch is the Canaanite God of child sacrifice. LOOK IT UP. hahahaha told you so Globetard !!! You lose again.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 15, 2020)

MAKE ME A SANDWICH.....MAKE ME A SANDWICH. Dude nobody believes you're that stupid. You went too far retard.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 15, 2020)

Look it up bish.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2020)

He may be off his meds ... this is a level of batshit crazy we haven’t seen


----------



## airedog (Aug 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> CLOWN SHOW


Now that's just mean to clowns the world over.


----------



## airedog (Aug 15, 2020)

Rrog said:


> He may be off his meds ... this is a level of batshit crazy we haven’t seen


Trump's COVID statements come close....


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Look it up bish.


We did on the last one you posted and you got called out on your BS. We assume everything else is BS until you prove it wrong now. Once a liar always a liar

he lost all credibility. Address your misinformation you liar. Go ahead. Talk directly about how what you posted is wrong. Don’t spew more Bs.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 15, 2020)

Moloch the God of child sacrifice. The star of Moloch is the same as the Israeli flag and the Globetards hate to admit they support the slaughter of children with their Satanic Globetardism.  Your globe is just Satanic idolatry. Admit the truth.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Moloch the God of child sacrifice. The star of Moloch is the same as the Israeli flag and the Globetards hate to admit they support the slaughter of children with their Satanic Globetardism.  Your globe is just Satanic idolatry.


Blah blah you got caught bs’ing. You’ve been called out. What say you loser? You slipped up and proved yourself an idiot.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Moloch the God of child sacrifice. The star of Moloch is the same as the Israeli flag and the Globetards hate to admit they support the slaughter of children with their Satanic Globetardism.  Your globe is just Satanic idolatry. Admit the truth.


Where did you copy and paste this from?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 15, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Where is you copy and paste this from?


Look it up. Cultivate your bulbous cranium you mouth breathing Globetard.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

I looked up your last load of crap and proved yourself wrong. You’re a moron. I’m done looking up your BS because it’s all made up. None of it checks out. Nothing you say.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2020)

Nothing he has ever stated has held up to the most minute scrutiny. Nothing. It’s simply the ravings of a madman


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

When you call out his Bs. He just spews more BS. You can’t keep with this retard


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2020)

Exactly. Page after page of this thread. It’s an endless repeating cycle with him. All insane ravings like in a b- grade psycho movie


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Nothing he has ever stated has held up to the most cursory scrutiny. Nothing. It’s simply the ravings of a madman


Fify; pardon my compulsion. That one does not reward minute scrutiny.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 15, 2020)

The star of Moloch is on the Israeli flag.


The god of child sacrifice


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 15, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The star of Moloch is on the Israeli flag.
> 
> 
> The god of child sacrifice


More rhetoric and not addressing the question. It’s the spin zone. Always a sign you’re losing the battle.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Rrog (Aug 16, 2020)

He’s lost it folks. He’s cracked. What a psycho


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So to support a ball earth is to support Zionist and Hollywood elites who* drink the adrenaline infused blood of childre*n. In ancient times it was only done during Passover but these modern day elites are addicted to the wild high it gives and how young it keeps you looking.


I drink Cambodian breast milk...


SH420


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

Most bigoted prick not in the White House


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Most bigoted prick not in the White House


 Bigot? Me? LOL You are just too stupid to know the difference between anti-Zionism and antisemitism. There are even some Jews who are anti-Zionist. Lol, look who clicked like. He's just as ignorant as you Hillbill.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

That’s silly


----------



## Rrog (Aug 16, 2020)

Arrogant stupidity in flip-flops


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2020)

The star of Ba'al and Moloch is on the Israeli flag and you can't deny it. The smartest one always prevails and that would be ME.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 16, 2020)

James Bradley, (born March 1693, Sherborne, Gloucestershire, Eng.—died July 13, 1762, Chalford, Gloucestershire), English astronomer who in 1728 announced his discovery of the aberration of starlight, an apparent slight change in the positions of stars caused by the yearly motion of the Earth. *That finding provided the first direct evidence for the revolution of the Earth around the Sun.*


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

Ba’al and Moloch do not exist


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

And the earth is round


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> James Bradley, (born March 1693, Sherborne, Gloucestershire, Eng.—died July 13, 1762, Chalford, Gloucestershire), English astronomer who in 1728 announced his discovery of the aberration of starlight, an apparent slight change in the positions of stars caused by the yearly motion of the Earth. *That finding provided the first direct evidence for the revolution of the Earth around the Sun.*


Dude it's not even up for debate. Learn the motion of the cosmos for yourself. Astronomers are Charlatans.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Ba’al and Moloch do not exist


Right on bro they were just man made satanic idols.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> And the earth is round


Globe earth is Zionist mysticism. Stargazing is admiring God's beautiful creation. You are not staring off into infinite outer space and the universe.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 16, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Globe earth is Zionist mysticism. Stargazing is admiring God's beautiful creation. You are not staring off into infinite outer space and the universe.


I would venture to say my God created infinite outer space and the universe. It's the infinite inner space you need to gaze upon.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 16, 2020)

The infinite vacuum between his ears


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

And Earth is still round


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 17, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dude it's not even up for debate. Learn the motion of the cosmos for yourself. Astronomers are Charlatans.


You said this guy was legit in your post. You said “look him up he proves the earth is flat”. You were hoping we are as lazy as you. You assumed we wouldn’t fact check. You’re wrong. Bye loser


----------



## waktoo (Aug 17, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dude it's not even up for debate. Learn the motion of the cosmos for yourself. Astronomers are Charlatans.


Aaaaah!

So you're an astronomer...


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> And Earth is still round



And ... Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2020)

And the obsessive energy required to maintain the level of cognitive dissonance to even consider the Flat Earth whatever may push some of the true believers into a full blown Psychotic Break or persistent Psychosis.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> And the obsessive energy required to maintain the level of cognitive dissonance to even consider the Flat Earth whatever may push some of the true believers into a full blown Psychotic Break or persistent Psychosis.


I'm pretty sure that is exactly what we have been witnessing.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> And the obsessive energy required to maintain the level of cognitive dissonance to even consider the Flat Earth whatever may push some of the true believers right over the edge.


Fify


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2020)

I was going to say that


----------



## .Smoke (Aug 22, 2020)

Everything is technically "flat" if you get to the nuts and bolts of it all...








Information in the Holographic Universe


Theoretical results about black holes suggest that the universe could be like a gigantic hologram




www.scientificamerican.com




Nothing more than information in a 2D universe.

Interesting enough for it to be one of the final theories Hawking's was helping to prove before his death. The actual author's of the theory were classmates and close friends with him @ university and throughout their careers...(just as distinguished but not as well know)


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Aug 22, 2020)

Lol if the earth was (is) flat, the moon and sun would be a fucking line in the sky
What about eggs ?? Oceans etc. laughable to say the least... 
I’ve a family member that “believes” this as well, my statement to that individual and to you all; are you putting this amount of effort into other areas of ya life?? 
To become a better person, to ensure your family needs are met??
Meeting your own needs; do you know what those needs are??
Experts at bullshit in my opinion. You’re NOT focused on the shit that matters. 
My point is, I’m pretty sure the uni (multi) wasn’t created without some emotional things within the formula... quantify emotional things (I’ll wait)

If you’re not pleasant to be around, not in control of your emotions (for the most part) you should probably stfu  
Monolithic 
Binary 
Digital
Logical 

Stereo 
Variables
Analog
Emotion

It is my belief that you must maintain a balance; moderation if you will. 
There’s a reason it’s called well rounded person. 

Just saying.


----------



## .Smoke (Aug 22, 2020)

GummyGreenBoy said:


> Lol if the earth was (is) flat, the moon and sun would be a fucking line in the sky
> What about eggs ?? Oceans etc. laughable to say the least...
> I’ve a family member that “believes” this as well, my statement to that individual and to you all; are you putting this amount of effort into other areas of ya life??
> To become a better person, to ensure your family needs are met??
> ...


The only problem with that theory is emotion is nothing more than the by product of a biological reaction to the introduction of a chemical stimulant or depressant created within your body.

The universe couldn't give 2 shits about what kind of person you are or if you take care of your family.

The only reason we see "good and bad" in the world is because we as humans have to compartmentalize everything for our minds to be able to process it.

The only reason why "saving someone's life" is a "good thing" and "taking someone's life" is a "bad thing" is because we, as a species keep "saying" it's that way.

To the universe, it just "is".

There is no good or evil.
That's just another "box" we humans created. Nothing else on this world even wonders if anything is good or bad...because good and evil do not exist.


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Aug 22, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> The only problem with that theory is emotion is nothing more than the by product of a biological reaction to the introduction of a chemical stimulant or depressant created within your body.
> 
> The universe couldn't give 2 shits about what kind of person you are or if you take care of your family.
> 
> ...


I agree (well said) 
This is our “reality” is all I’m saying. Adhere to it or else lol


----------



## Peder1 (Aug 22, 2020)

If all humans came to a collective agreement. The earth is now considered “flat”. What would it change?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> The only problem with that theory is emotion is nothing more than the by product of a biological reaction to the introduction of a chemical stimulant or depressant created within your body.
> 
> The universe couldn't give 2 shits about what kind of person you are or if you take care of your family.
> 
> ...


Do birds not flee from the evils of winter and fly half way "around" the world seeking "good"?

Just a thought.


----------



## Peder1 (Aug 22, 2020)

If earth is flat are you horizontal, vertical or perhaps upside down?


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Aug 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Do birds not flee from the evils of winter and fly half way "around" the world seeking "good"?
> 
> Just a thought.


I give this quote 2 thumbs down, for its thoughtless provocations lol 
Booooo “I wish I had more thumbs.” Booooo lol


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 22, 2020)

Peder1 said:


> If all humans came to a collective agreement. The earth is now considered “flat”. What would it change?


A few billion people would discover the true nature of our realm. "Astronomers" are not given a voice and media platform unless they are Charlatans perpetuating Zionist mysticism. Globe earth is media driven fake news. Physics and common sense are cast aside for the Globe model.


----------



## airedog (Aug 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> A few billion people would discover the true nature of our realm. "Astronomers" are not given a voice and media platform unless they are Charlatans perpetuating Zionist mysticism. Globe earth is media driven fake news. Physics and common sense are cast aside for the Globe model.


"


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> A few billion people would discover the true nature of our realm. "Astronomers" are not given a voice and media platform unless they are Charlatans perpetuating Zionist mysticism. Globe earth is media driven fake news. Physics and common sense are cast aside for the Globe model.


McDonald’s closed today? Why u off work? Or is there NO such thing as “days” either.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 22, 2020)

He spouts such bullshit


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 22, 2020)

Rrog said:


> He spouts such bullshit


We can’t even get every country to work together to fight covid. But they’re all keeping the flat earth thing a secret. See how dumb that sounds?


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Aug 22, 2020)

Ok... cause....
I was scratching me dome like “wtf is he talking bout.” Lol
But you all got it sorted out, Ayeee


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

Peder1 said:


> If all humans came to a collective agreement. The earth is now considered “flat”. What would it change?


The insurers would rape those living or working close to the official edge.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

I think RIU has actually brought the Idled Monkey out of retirement to entertain us all.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

Betty Boop was born where I was


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 22, 2020)

I used to argue in flat earth groups until one woman said it wasn't about round or flat but to think outside of the box of what we are being told


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 22, 2020)

Only a over fluoridated neanderthal would believe the great rivers flow over the rotundity of a spinning ball earth. Oceans curving 360 degrees.  You Globetards fail physics.  Water finds it's level. ALWAYS. Television and fake news. smh


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Only a over fluoridated neanderthal would believe the great rivers flow over the rotundity of a spinning ball earth. Oceans curving 360 degrees.  You Globetards fail physics.  Water finds it's level. ALWAYS. Television and fake news. smh


Omfg I thought you went to the edge of earth to verify. Why you back so quick?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Omfg I thought you went to the edge of earth to verify. Why you back so quick?


What edge? Who said there was a edge? Dumb ass.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Omfg I thought you went to the edge of earth to verify. Why you back so quick?


for the flue ride


----------



## Rrog (Aug 22, 2020)

He didn’t pack extra bullshit in his suitcase so ha had to come home early


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 22, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> What edge? Who said there was a edge? Dumb ass.


Wall, edge, Santa Claus it’s all horse shit anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Wall, edge, Santa Claus it’s all horse shit anyway.


Right up until you get your Santa Claus County property tax invoice

(had a house in Santa Clara co once)


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

I just circled the GLOBE on Google Earth, well rounded entertainment!


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Right up until you get your Santa Claus County property tax invoice
> 
> (had a house in Santa Clara co once)


There is a Santa Claus Indiana.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I just circled the GLOBE on Google Earth, well rounded entertainment!


Bet you had a ball


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 22, 2020)

I like how everyone is a globetard. Didn’t they send you any new info sheep? Still the same dumb one liners.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> There is a Santa Claus Indiana.


It belongs in Minnesota “nine months of winter and three months of bad sledding”


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I like how everyone is a globetard. Didn’t they send you any new info sheep? Still the same dumb one liners.


Info sheep are peculiarly susceptible to Covid


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Info sheep are peculiarly susceptible to Covid


He just spews the same shit every few days. Probably has some flat earth quota he has to make in order to get his food stamps.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> He just spews the same shit every few days. Probably has some flat earth quota he has to make in order to get his food stamps.


Just nobody tell him that those food stamps are printed with a very subtle spherical profile


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 22, 2020)

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4661834View attachment 4661833
> 
> 
> SH420


resistance
is
futile


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 22, 2020)

Why has nobody posted the NASA Mars footage?


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 22, 2020)

Some wankas can't even post pics of their trichs but others seem to have sent magical cameras to Mars and sent the dic piks back to Earth


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Aug 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> I used to argue in flat earth groups until one woman said it wasn't about round or flat but to think outside of the box of what we are being told


That’s a totally different context and conversation I believe, but also well said. I’m all for thinking outside the box. That’s why I stay challenging ideas an opinionated individuals to see for myself the type of “assurance” they may or may not be working with or through. 
In the end, what do we really know lol 

I talk cash shit by the way lol 
But in a “good” way, I wanna believe.


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Aug 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bet you had a ball


Couldn’t resist could you lol smh lol


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 22, 2020)

Are trichs round or flat, or ate


GummyGreenBoy said:


> That’s a totally different context and conversation I believe, but also well said. I’m all for thinking outside the box. That’s why I stay challenging ideas an opinionated individuals to see for myself the type of “assurance” they may or may not be working with or through.
> In the end, what do we really know lol
> 
> I talk cash shit by the way lol
> But in a “good” way, I wanna believe.


so is it a box or a ball?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

GummyGreenBoy said:


> Couldn’t resist could you lol smh lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Rrog (Aug 23, 2020)

It’s National Insanity Day so I thought I’d check in on the most famous insane person on RIU.


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Aug 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Are trichs round or flat, or ate
> 
> so is it a box or a ball?


When I break out the stash (cache) I have a ball, so that’s what’s I’m going with


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 23, 2020)

Dear Mod, can I change my RIU member name to Professor of flat earth? Thanks.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 23, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dear Mod, can I change my RIU member name to Professor of flat earth? Thanks.


You have a PhD in BS. That’s for sure


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You have a PhD in BS. That’s for sure


You scored a F- in Physics. That's for sure.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 23, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You scored a F- in Physics. That's for sure.


They don’t have F- 

you’re so smart.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 23, 2020)

Insanity incarnate wakes from his coma


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 23, 2020)

You got a 3 in physics so I give you a F-. I AM THE PROFESSOR OF FLAT EARTH !!


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 23, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You got a 3 in physics so I give you a F-. I AM THE PROFESSOR OF FLAT EARTH !!


No you’re a clown.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 23, 2020)

Total bullshitting clown


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Dear Mod, can I change my RIU member name to Professor of flat earth? Thanks.


No.
-Mgmt


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 23, 2020)

__





Gallery : The shape of Planet Earth






www.josleys.com





SH420


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This must be the true shape!!!!







Think about it. If a thing moves in space for a long time, it will ofc take the most optimal shape. Everything in nature does.. It makes perfect sense! Why do you think bullets are the shape they are?

Therefore it is proved that this is the true shape of Earth. Wait what?!?!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2020)

Space is a vacuum 
Earth planets and stars rotate as do galaxies


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 24, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> What edge? Who said there was a edge? Dumb ass.





RetiredGuerilla said:


> *The Antarctic ice wall circles the outer edges* of flat earth. This ice wall contains the oceans. It is under strict guard by the military. There is a international Antarctic treaty that puts the circle of ice off limits. Captain Cook sailed some 50,000 miles trying to find a inward passage but could not.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 24, 2020)

He’s spectacularly stupid


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 24, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4663893


That’s like asking why a lightbulb in my house doesn’t illuminate the entire island I live on.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 24, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> That’s like asking why a lightbulb in my house doesn’t illuminate the entire island I live on.


lol, what????? You be too high.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 24, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> lol, what????? You be too high.


Not really, The question was "if the sun is in space, why is there light on earth but not in space?."

"Space" is unfathomably large....to give you an idea how large it is, every star you can see with the naked eye is part of the Milky Way Galaxy. Every Star is the "Sun" of another solar system. There are billions of stars and solar systems in the Milky Way alone. Then there are Superclusters which are made up of many different Galaxies. The Milky Way belongs to the Laniakea supercluster. 

So to think that our Sun should illuminate everything outside of our solar system is false.

p.s. I understand it was only a meme.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Space is a vacuum
> Earth planets and stars rotate as do galaxies


Really amazing when you look at the rotation like this outside our system:


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 24, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Not really, The question was "if the sun is in space, why is there light on earth but not in space?."
> 
> "Space" is unfathomably large....to give you an idea how large it is, every star you can see with the naked eye is part of the Milky Way Galaxy. Every Star is the "Sun" of another solar system. There are billions of stars and solar systems in the Milky Way alone. Then there are Superclusters which are made up of many different Galaxies. The Milky Way belongs to the Laniakea supercluster.
> 
> ...


It’s about the space between the sun and earth and it being a vacuum, not the whole of space.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 25, 2020)

It’s all about the fact that retarded Griller and his pals are fucked in the head.

the rest is just details


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2020)

Flatties are just so fucked


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 25, 2020)

Depends, sometimes flatties know they have to work it harder and be really freaky....wait are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 27, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Not really, The question was "if the sun is in space, why is there light on earth but not in space?."
> 
> "Space" is unfathomably large....to give you an idea how large it is, every star you can see with the naked eye is part of the Milky Way Galaxy. Every Star is the "Sun" of another solar system. There are billions of stars and solar systems in the Milky Way alone. Then there are Superclusters which are made up of many different Galaxies. The Milky Way belongs to the Laniakea supercluster.
> 
> ...


Admit it. You know absolutely nothing about astronomy. I can see Venus, Mars, Mercury and Jupiter so what solar system do they serve as a sun to? You Globetards are f'n DAF.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 28, 2020)

Those are planets not stars, moron.


----------



## Johnnystickx (Aug 28, 2020)

Wow crazy convo! Lmao


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 28, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Those are planets not stars, moron.


You know nothing about astronomy!!!!!!!!!

The truth is that its all just fluff and peanut butter on a toast and this whole stars thing is just an illusion caused by flat earth radiating magic unicorn rays


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Admit it. You know absolutely nothing about astronomy. I can see Venus, Mars, Mercury and Jupiter so what solar system do they serve as a sun to? You Globetards are f'n DAF.


Is this not the dumbest simpleton answer ever? How stupid can a human get? Stay tuned


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2020)

Proud Globetard here, Asshole!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 29, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Those are planets not stars, moron.


But Venus, Mars, Jupiter etc. give off the same light as the "sun" for your imaginary solar system? Makes sense.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 29, 2020)

You think like a third grader


----------



## Bagginski (Aug 29, 2020)

HotWaterKarl said:


> It depends on your location relative to sea-level...I've seen it from video atop a tower. From google: "It is possible to *see* the effect of the *curvature of the earth* from sea level (ships disappearing over the horizon). To actually *see the curvature* directly (ie to be able to *see* the horizon as an arc, rather than a straight line) requires an altitude of over 50,000 feet."


“Not actually”...

I used to live on the eastern top of the Front Range in Colorado. From the roof, you could *definitely* see the curve, arcing away to the north and south... hell, you can see it from the top of Stone Mountain in Georgia.

Also, I believe the “correct” term is ‘biblical cosmology’...’cause “flat eartherism” makes them feel the sad


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 29, 2020)

Planets are brighter than stars because they are much closer. The nearest star is over four light years away.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> But Venus, Mars, Jupiter etc. give off the same light as the "sun" for your imaginary solar system? Makes sense.


Of course they give off the “same” light as the Sun which is reflected back.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Aug 30, 2020)

retarded gorilla = logical thought neglect


----------



## Stealthstyle (Aug 30, 2020)

“To argue with a person who renounced the use of reason is like administering medicine to a corpse.” Thomas Paine.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 30, 2020)

This is electrical NOT REFLECTING SUNLIGHT. See for your self.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 30, 2020)

You think you can land a rover on that? LOL This is why stars twinkle Globetards.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2020)

Globetard here, more proud by the minute.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 30, 2020)

that’s just an out of focus video on a piece of shit $500 point and shoot p900. There is a whole branch of hobbyist astrophotographers taking quality images of planets with DSLRs and telescopes that shit on ANYTHING produced by a shitty Nikon p900. Google planetary imaging and astrophotography


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 30, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You think you can land a rover on that? LOL This is why stars twinkle Globetards.


Have you ever actually looked through a telescope? Something other than a point and shoot camera? It's amazing the actual details that were painted on the firament.

SH420


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 30, 2020)

Those are paintings. LOL !!!!!!! YOU LOSE AGAIN.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2020)

That is a joke


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 30, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> My top Charlatans of all time. Einstein, Sagan, Nye, Tyson, Hawking, Hubble and Newton. You stupid Globetard Bastards.


What the hell does Mike Tyson have to do with it?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 30, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Those are paintings. LOL !!!!!!! YOU LOSE AGAIN.


Someones in denial. Thats just what is observable when you use real equipment not some shitty ass Nikon p-900.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2020)

Not Mike Tyson. Don Tyson the chicken guy.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 30, 2020)

The Nikon P-900 is despised by the Globetards because it's unprecedented 83 x zoom exposes the horseshit heliocentric theory for what it is. The truth taste good when the belly is full of lies.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 30, 2020)

you clearly have no knowledge of digital cameras and why a p900 is inferior to any DSLR....its 5.62x crop factor and a tiny ass sensor will never produce images as good as large lenses and DSLRS with large sensors that are capable of collecting way more light than the p900 could ever dream of. They will always perform better in low light conditions than any point and shoot camera. 

Its funny how hard you cling to an inferior device simply because you think blurry,out of focus images prove your point. You truly are willfully ignorant.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 30, 2020)

Blah, blah, blah. Stars have electrical currents running through them it's why they "twinkle" when viewed with the naked eye. The Nikon P-900 simply zooms in on this phenomenon. The web of deceit has been unraveled by The Flat Earth Professor.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 30, 2020)

Your purposeful stupidity prohibits you from accepting reality.

You have a rigorous standard of only accepting so-called "proofs" from the 1800's, Bible passages, or Inferior camera systems. You are immune to actual evidence.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 30, 2020)

You are just a wuss who can't handle his belief system being obliterated by the The Flat Earth Professor.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 31, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> you clearly have no knowledge of digital cameras and why a p900 is inferior to any DSLR....its 5.62x crop factor and a tiny ass sensor will never produce images as good as large lenses and DSLRS with large sensors that are capable of collecting way more light than the p900 could ever dream of. They will always perform better in low light conditions than any point and shoot camera.
> 
> Its funny how hard you cling to an inferior device simply because you think blurry,out of focus images prove your point. You truly are willfully ignorant.


This.

Zoom isnt everything and the nikon p900 sucks. People hook DSLRs to telescopes all the time and he thinks his point and shoot camera is some ultimate proof of flat earth. Also since every hobby astronomer can easily get a telescope and figure out the truth, all of them must be in the conspiracy. Including a friend i had as a kid, who got into astronomy when we were like 7 or 8 years old. Im pretty sure that im also part of the conspiracy since i have had such a tight connection to someone still very much into astronomy and i would had been part of the insider group also since a kid, because i looked through a telescope.

Why do you guys even bother with him?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2020)

The Nikon P900 images he posts fail to show the Wall.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You are just a wuss who can't handle his belief system being obliterated by the The Flat Earth Professor.


Yeah you have really proven yourself to be some “professor”. The respect you’ve gained on here is enormous. Do I have to look your info up and expose your lies and misinformation? We just did this not too long ago.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2020)

Guerillas are definitely not higher primates, such hilarious bullshit.

Dumb Ass thinks stars are Christmas lights.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 31, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Stars have electrical currents running through them it's why they "twinkle" when viewed with the naked eye. The Nikon P-900 simply zooms in on this phenomenon. The web of deceit has been unraveled by The Flat Earth Professor.


So the stars have electrical current but the planets are painted art. So how do we see the planets twinkling?
Please, with your mathematical prowess, explain the phenomenon. I'd like to see the equation you used to come up with your answer, Professor 

SH420


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 31, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Why do you guys even bother with him?


Made the mistake of thinking it was possible to fix stupid.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So the stars have electrical current but the planets are painted art. So how do we see the planets twinkling?
> Please, with your mathematical prowess, explain the phenomenon. I'd like to see the equation you used to come up with your answer, Professor
> 
> SH420


All he’s going to do is shout back information that when you fact check him, it’s all bullshit. Every time someone brings up a point he has to watch hours of VCR tapes to respond back.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 14, 2020)

Some extraterrestrial news from my home town. 









A Mauna Kea telescope detects signs of extraterrestrial life floating around Venus


Phosphine gas was detected in the upper clouds of the planet.




www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Made the mistake of thinking it was possible to fix stupid.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 16, 2020)

He’s inescapably stupid


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So the stars have electrical current but the planets are painted art. So how do we see the planets twinkling?
> Please, with your mathematical prowess, explain the phenomenon. I'd like to see the equation you used to come up with your answer, Professor
> 
> SH420


Did you eat lead paint chips as a child? Some dork i forgot who posted paintings of planets and said they were real.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 17, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Did you eat lead paint chips as a child? Some dork i forgot who posted paintings of planets and said they were real.


Sit down before you hurt yourself. You have...



Hell, I'm even giving you the benefit of doubt by adding corn.

But you're still cute. Carry on.

SH420


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 17, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Did you eat lead paint chips as a child? Some dork i forgot who posted paintings of planets and said they were real.


You didn’t fall of the edge yet? I thought you were going there to prove it’s existence


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 17, 2020)

With the economy in the the shitter you would think they would be selling tours to the edge of the earth.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 17, 2020)

He used to be more amusing.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 18, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Did you eat lead paint chips as a child? Some dork i forgot who posted paintings of planets and said they were real.


Ummm. That was you, un-smart one


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2020)

He’s too stupid to really care about. He’s an oddity is all


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## outerstar (Oct 29, 2020)

But it shows us how easily peoples views can be manipulated. Macaroni and Cheese is not real..


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 29, 2020)

“The Flat Earth Professor”! Sounds like a mad scientist from a 30s radio mystery drama. He obliterates centuries of science with a wave of his mighty ...whatever.

Stand on top of the Colorado Front Range, and look out over the plains: you can *absolutely* see the curve.
Stand on top of Stone Mountain in Georgia, and look in any direction ...and, yep, there’s the curve. Lookout Mountain. The Matterhorn. Pike’s Peak. Mount Rainer. The Empire State Building, probably....

The Flat Earth Professor! has obliterated my interest in the ‘electric universe’ notion.


----------



## 2cent (Oct 30, 2020)

Bagginski said:


> “The Flat Earth Professor”! Sounds like a mad scientist from a 30s radio mystery drama. He obliterates centuries of science with a wave of his mighty ...whatever.
> 
> Stand on top of the Colorado Front Range, and look out over the plains: you can *absolutely* see the curve.
> Stand on top of Stone Mountain in Georgia, and look in any direction ...and, yep, there’s the curve. Lookout Mountain. The Matterhorn. Pike’s Peak. Mount Rainer. The Empire State Building, probably....
> ...


Not to protecting the flat earther mad headder lol but our eyes are on a curved sphere and science has proven that much like the respence of the image veing upside down and the mind correcting it for us. The eye will naturally see a distance greater than vision be visible on a flat plain.

Cand remeber where it was but basicly a shoet sighted person will vsll for a curvature over 4 miles different to a long sighted person or someshit basicly on a runway there was an argument with 2 pilots 1 asking why the run way was curved when it wasnt turned out the short sighter was seeing a hill in the runways and assumed it a phenomanam the runways all had a slight hill.

The other pilot could acutaly sre a car at the end of the runway and the other pilot swore blind it was a rubway straight onto the sea no car.

They investigated it becuase as they approached the car on takeoff pilot 1 asked where the hell thw car appeared from while pilot 2 could always see it..


So ya cant use human eye to precieve distance over the distance needed for said curvature its an endless argument that varys person to person. Pointless and unscientific

Lol jus my 2cent from useless info i saw once lol

Worlds round ish by my eyes lol nothings perfectly round though theres come curves some flats yall just yet lost on the hills


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2020)

Roundness of Earth and moons planets etc don’t need to be verified by human vision although that's obvious. Multitudes of measurements are constantly taken and monitored which show the truth also.


----------



## outerstar (Oct 30, 2020)

The earth could be flat if one accepted that life isnt real and is a AI computer simulation. It would be "flat" in a binary sort of way.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 30, 2020)

2cent said:


> Not to protecting the flat earther mad headder lol but our eyes are on a curved sphere and science has proven that much like the respence of the image veing upside down and the mind correcting it for us. The eye will naturally see a distance greater than vision be visible on a flat plain.
> 
> Cand remeber where it was but basicly a shoet sighted person will vsll for a curvature over 4 miles different to a long sighted person or someshit basicly on a runway there was an argument with 2 pilots 1 asking why the run way was curved when it wasnt turned out the short sighter was seeing a hill in the runways and assumed it a phenomanam the runways all had a slight hill.
> 
> ...


Can’t really make out what you typed, bro...

True, curvature doesn’t *NEED* to be verified visually, but the fact that it *CAN* be visually verified is always worth noting...especially with The Flat Earth Professor! on the prowl for children to gobble up


----------



## Rrog (Oct 30, 2020)

Retiredgirler is completely mentally broken, though


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 30, 2020)

outerstar said:


> The earth could be flat if one accepted that life isnt real and is a AI computer simulation. It would be "flat" in a binary sort of way.


Everything can be anything you want if you are a retardedgorilla.


----------



## Cx2H (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## pahval (Nov 21, 2020)

Humans share 60% of their DNA with bananas. - Awesome


10,522 points • 530 comments




9gag.com





here, check this out, be all the flat earther you want, but to me, this is just so beautiful to see, it brings tears to my eyes..


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 21, 2020)

It takes a heap o’ DNA to make Farmer Vinson’s critters....


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

Isnt the debate round or flat sorta like a irrelevant pissing contest.. i mean wouldnt it depends on the perspective u look at it from..? What if both sides are rite? When will everyone learn that no 2 persons life expierience are exatctly the same.. and with all the brilliant minds we all have to learn to view things from another's perspective and dare to learn something.


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Isnt the debate round or flat sorta like a irrelevant pissing contest.. i mean wouldnt it depends on the perspective u look at it from..? What if both sides are rite? When will everyone learn that no 2 persons life expierience are exatctly the same.. and with all the brilliant minds we all have to learn to view things from another's perspective and dare to learn something.


I agree we were all brainwashed since birth about different things in life. But I will stop there. IMO, once the brainwashing was over it was up to the individual to see thru all the bullshit and make rational scientific decisions based on facts. It seems like millions of people have a real problem with this....................IMO.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I agree we were all brainwashed since birth about different things in life. But I will stop there. IMO, once the brainwashing was over it was up to the individual to see thru all the bullshit and make rational scientific decisions based on facts. It seems like millions of people have a real problem with this....................IMO.


 the only problem with that is i truly believe ur a product of ur environment to a large extent. As far as brainwashing it never stops lol. U have to be taught as a child, instilled w certain things, if not be incredibly intelligent, strongwill'd and much more and seek them out ur self. I can honestly say that i have lived this and i dont know how much true intelligence, what is instilled in us as a young child actually plays alongside environmental factors..


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Isnt the debate round or flat sorta like a irrelevant pissing contest.. i mean wouldnt it depends on the perspective u look at it from..? What if both sides are rite? When will everyone learn that no 2 persons life expierience are exatctly the same.. and with all the brilliant minds we all have to learn to view things from another's perspective and dare to learn something.


Perhaps better suited for another forum but you asked here so..

What are your thoughts on Transgender studies?

sorta like "Why can't we all just get a bong"


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 28, 2020)

Apparently sanity is over rated.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 28, 2020)

I’m hoping we don’t have another idiot session here.

“Geez, I dunno... maybe both sides are right.”

The fantastically uneducated and ignorant vs thousands of years of history and all of science.

ya.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> Perhaps better suited for another forum but you asked here so..
> 
> What are your thoughts on Transgender studies?
> 
> sorta like "Why can't we all just get a bong"


 I wouldnt say that i have thought about it much peiple are who they are, but when i did as a younger child once or twice..
I found that alot of trangender and homosexual that i had personal seen or interacted with had alot of qualities that u might find on another sex.. for example..
A woman with a adams apple, or a man with a feminine figure... it just made me wonder
What was actualy happening on a chromosome, cellular, physiological and just as a whole, an if we truly are a race with a overpopulation problem, and with a tru desinger ..aka..god... or as i say the living multi verse its self..
How. Not he..or shee... but IT. might be beyond most peoples comprehension level.. try to solve that problem its self buy evolving , its bacteria,.. aka... humanity.. to stop producing so many humans.. and what beter way then thru homosexuality and transgender or what anyone wants to call there self that as a couple wont reproduce... but yet have the capability of taking needing children off the streets.. healing itself of multiple problems at once...... be carfule your leading me down the rabbit whole of philosophy... haha


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I wouldnt say that i have thought about it much peiple are who they are, but when i did as a younger child once or twice..
> I found that alot of trangender and homosexual that i had personal seen or interacted with had alot of qualities that u might find on another sex.. for example..
> A woman with a adams apple, or a man with a feminine figure... it just made me wonder
> What was actualy happening on a chromosome, cellular, physiological and just as a whole, an if we truly are a race with a overpopulation problem, and with a tru desinger ..aka..god... or as i say the living multi verse its self..
> How. Not he..or shee... but IT. might be beyond most peoples comprehension level.. try to solve that problem its self buy evolving , its bacteria,.. aka... humanity.. to stop producing so many humans.. and what beter way then thru homosexuality and transgender or what anyone wants to call there self that as a couple wont reproduce... but yet have the capability of taking needing children off the streets.. healing itself of multiple problems at once...... be carfule your leading me down the rabbit whole of philosophy... haha


Ok maybe i have thought about....lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 28, 2020)

As I said, sanity is over rated


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> As I said, sanity is over rated


 As i said... theres another opinion with 2 sides.. i think simple and narrow mindedness is, also more often then not overlooked.. by the people that are.. cheers


----------



## Rrog (Dec 28, 2020)

What a stupid reply. There’s science and stupidity. Who cares what the stupid opinion is for chrissakes


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 28, 2020)

There are usually more than two sides to a story.


----------



## pahval (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Isnt the debate round or flat sorta like a irrelevant pissing contest.. i mean wouldnt it depends on the perspective u look at it from..? What if both sides are rite? When will everyone learn that no 2 persons life expierience are exatctly the same.. and with all the brilliant minds we all have to learn to view things from another's perspective and dare to learn something.


Yea, its not about experience, its about empirical evidence... You can experience whatever you want, universe doesnt give a shit about it... It is as it is, and none of your experience will change it...


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

Rrog said:


> What a stupid reply. There’s science and stupidity. Who cares what the stupid opinion is for chrissakes


 Or does it go back to perspective.. 
. The quantum realm (or quantum parameter) in physics is the scale at which quantum mechanical effects become important when studied as an isolated system. ... The quantum realm can also sometimes involve actions at long distances..
U have to wana ask questions ur self and learn.. like what do they mean long distance?
(I can not teach, for i am a student)


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

pahval said:


> Yea, its not about experience, its about empirical evidence... You can experience whatever you want, universe doesnt give a shit about it... It is as it is, and none of your experience will change it...


----------



## Rrog (Dec 28, 2020)

Another dumb obfuscating answer. Wow


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

pahval said:


> Yea, its not about experience, its about empirical evidence... You can experience whatever you want, universe doesnt give a shit about it... It is as it is, and none of your experience will change it...


 Or can it, for through our experinces do we not change , evolve, ourself?


----------



## Rrog (Dec 28, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Rrog (Dec 28, 2020)

Anyone who says the earth is flat obviously has some pre-existing mental condition


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

Rrog said:


> Another dumb obfuscating answer. Wow


Is it really dumb.. or do we simply not think the same.. 
( your box is not mine , for i think outside)


----------



## pahval (Dec 28, 2020)

I think he ment, opinion that goes against proven facts, is idiotic... Waste of time and energy... We should all have sex and dance naked under the stars, we would gain more from that than from questioning if earth is flat...


Fibromyoucha said:


> Or can it, for through our experinces do we not change , evolve, ourself?


Take a rock with you and share every experience you have with it in your pocket for lets say 1 year... Tell us what happened with it...


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 28, 2020)

I know I am intelligent because I don't know.


----------



## pahval (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Is it really dumb.. or do we simply not think the same..
> ( your box is not mine , for i think outside)


Your outside of box thinking is what we call blabbering... No point in convo with you anymore... Peace...


----------



## Rrog (Dec 28, 2020)

Exactly. Why engage the idiotic?


----------



## pahval (Dec 28, 2020)

But you have to admit, flat earth society is really resilient and is pursuing its goal viciously... I wish there was same effort from cannabis community, imagine we gather members from major forums like icmag, riu, og, 420, get funds for independent research lab, at least hplc machine and test out methods of grow, light schedules and additives, nutrient lines, post harvest techniques, really take it to next level, analyze each result, wouldnt that be spmething,eh?


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 28, 2020)

pahval said:


> But you have to admit, flat earth society is really resilient and is pursuing its goal viciously... I wish there was same effort from cannabis community, imagine we gather members from major forums like icmag, riu, og, 420, get fumds form independent research lab, at least hplc machine and test out methods of grow, light schedules and additives, nutrient lines, post harvest techniques, really take it to next level, analyze each result, wouldnt that be spmething,eh?


You would pass me a blunt and you'd say so we're going to show flat earthers the truth, I'd look at the blunt and go ah "**** it"


----------



## pahval (Dec 28, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> You would pass me a blunt and you'd say so we're going to show flat earthers the truth, I'd look at the blunt and go ah "**** it"


I was thinking more of taking them as an example how ppl around the globe could gather and start something... We should start thatnwith weed...


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2020)

Sometimes Bullshit is about all there is to say, I have said it often myself.
Like flat earth Bullshit.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

It already has began. Lol along time ago


----------



## Rrog (Dec 28, 2020)

That’s true. The sphere that we know as earth began a long time ago.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2020)

Marbles and basketballs are flat also, just like Earth.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

Rrog said:


> That’s true. The sphere that we know as earth began a long time ago.


Time is realitive


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Time is realitive


Which is also a perspective thing


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Which is also a perspective thing


You never commit to a fact that can be verified or falsified. This makes your engagement value zero or negative. I suggest you articulate a fact and be ready to defend it rationally.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Time is realitive


Music is subjective

You could also say time doesn't exist.

As Jim on the Royale Family would say "my arse".


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 28, 2020)

pahval said:


> *ppl around the globe*


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 28, 2020)

pahval said:


> But you have to admit, flat earth society is really resilient and is pursuing its goal viciously... I wish there was same effort from cannabis community, imagine we gather members from major forums like icmag, riu, og, 420, get funds for independent research lab, at least hplc machine and test out methods of grow, light schedules and additives, nutrient lines, post harvest techniques, really take it to next level, analyze each result, wouldnt that be spmething,eh?


Flat Earth Society is pursuing its goal viciously? What was the last groundbreaking discovery made by flat earthers besides accidentally proving the earth is round? They've pretty much faded into the background behind all the new electoral, covid, Qanon conspiracies.

Also, the current cannabis community/industry was birthed on forums thru exactly the kind of collaborative efforts you are describing.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You never commit to a fact that can be verified or falsified. This makes your engagement value zero or negative. I suggest you articulate a fact and be ready to defend it rationally.


 I didnt know this was a debate forum..i am not here to debate. it said nothing about having to debate. Actualy i dont personaly think there is anything to debate.. 
I simply read this forum called others dumb.. so i posted.
I have stated several universal truths as i know them.. 
one of them being, in more detail then earlier..should we call others dumb without fully understanding them.. wouldnt teach them be a better effort.. 
And honestly i dont know that i like the word teach it would imply that one person knows more then the other.. when we all mnow different parts of a vast collectiveness.
Are we not all one..? I dont remeber one example that calling another person dumb helped anything.. but i suppose none of thus makes any sense to u.. and u probably dont care to understand this.. so will just call me crazy... works for me


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I didnt know this was a debate forum..i am not here to debate. it said nothing about having to debate. Actualy i dont personaly think there is anything to debate..
> I simply read this forum called others dumb.. so i posted.
> I have stated several universal truths as i know them..
> one of them being, in more detail then earlier..should we call others dumb without fully understanding them.. wouldnt teach them be a better effort..
> ...


Another conceptual greased pig. When you stand for nothing, you fall for anything.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Another conceptual greased pig. When you stand for nothing, you fall for anything.


 Rofl, coneptionaly greased hahahah
When does one realize, if u pay attention u can also learn from everything.. i would say that would definitely be more beneficial then downing another.. maybe we simply are not talking about the same then .. but. 
Perhaps there something in what ive said that u could learn from if u wanted to.. maybe not


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> .. maybe not


If you wish me to learn, say something unambiguous and falsifiable. Until then, you’re using words but saying nothing. Like this (bot).









Random Deepak Chopra Quote Generator


Random Deepak Chopra quotes generated at www.wisdomofchopra.com




wisdomofchopra.com


----------



## Gond00s (Dec 28, 2020)

so I'm guessing if the earth is flat the sun is flat too.
but for real who the fuck even believes the earth is flat like shit you gotta be stupid.


----------



## EricHansen (Dec 28, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> so I'm guessing if the earth is flat the sun is flat too.
> but for real who the fuck even believes the earth is flat like shit you gotta be stupid.


Millions of people believe the earth is flat dude, don't worry about it. Just light one up and get high


----------



## Rrog (Dec 28, 2020)

I love all the more “I’m more spiritual than thou” coming from fibercoochie


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Rrog said:


> I love all the more “I’m more spiritual than thou” coming from fibercoochie


Thus Tupac Chopra

oh hey! It’s a thing


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Time is realitive


realitive?? definition???

time is an illusion......


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> realitive?? definition???
> 
> time is an illusion......


Time is a measurement


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2020)

Time is


----------



## Rrog (Dec 28, 2020)

IQ is a measurement also ... just sayin


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 28, 2020)

[


Fibromyoucha said:


> Time is a measurement


Time is an illusion, time does not exist, if by your own comment "time is relative" Einstein proved that everything is relative, so time is irrelevant. Time only exists because of the mind and the mind only exists because of time.

A fence is also a measurement, hurts your arse sitting on it though.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 28, 2020)

Are you looking to impress with this babble?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Time is a measurement


...and like the world, this conversation has come around.


----------



## pahval (Dec 29, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> [
> 
> Time is an illusion, time does not exist, if by your own comment "time is relative" Einstein proved that everything is relative, so time is irrelevant. Time only exists because of the mind and the mind only exists because of time.
> 
> A fence is also a measurement, hurts your arse sitting on it though.


just because something is relative, it doesnt mean its irrelevant, it means in measurements you wont get any constant, but it is very measurable if you know speed of the observer and observed in space... or something like that... time is very relevant actually, for the existence of the universe we know it...


----------



## pahval (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If you wish me to learn, say something unambiguous and falsifiable. Until then, you’re using words but saying nothing. Like this (bot).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my quote for today is:

*"The unpredictable is at the heart of the door of acceptance"*


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 29, 2020)

My poop comes out flat sometimes depends how tight my asshole is being.

This proves flat earth is shit and comes from assholes


I rest my case


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Dec 29, 2020)

The Earth is unequivocably spherical.

And hollow. 

Some of the greatest minds on Earth gathered to compare and discuss data analysis at the most prestigious scientific summit in history.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 29, 2020)

pahval said:


> just because something is relative, it doesnt mean its irrelevant, it means in measurements you wont get any constant, but it is very measurable if you know speed of the observer and observed in space... or something like that... time is very relevant actually, for the existence of the universe we know it...





> existence of the universe we know it...


I quoted some sayings, on this much like the person I replied to, I have no side to choose, the meat was in the last words.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 29, 2020)

There are no real sides. Do you get that?

like debating if Santa is real or he isn’t. Obviously there’s only ONE real side to that debate 

saying the “earth might be flat because I have an open mind” really just means you’re a dumbass


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Dec 29, 2020)

I think flat earthers have smoked so much weed it's caused cannabis dumb shit disease.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 29, 2020)

It’s incredible how fucking stupid some people can be.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 29, 2020)

Fat birthers are pretty dumb too.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 29, 2020)

Rrog said:


> It’s incredible how fucking stupid some people can be.


Most times I'm bloody one of them doh


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)

are you guys sure, ive met plenty of dumb fucks on here. just saying


----------



## Rrog (Dec 29, 2020)

Flat earth is just stupid. That’s established already.


----------



## zem (Dec 29, 2020)

I had an experience with a flat earther who was dumb obviously, because he believed that the earth was flat. Well I took him and my telescope to a far point on the coast and pointed toward a lighthouse that according to my calculations should be all below the horizon with the top of the tower perking up. Well, sure enough, that lighthouse was sticking out of the horizon like a penis it was a great sight, you can actually see the top of the water close then at distance behind the lighthouse. Even that dumb guy left there finally convinced that the earth is not flat. You can try it anywhere on earth, much easier where there is a coast, and see with your own eyes. But then again, every time i hear the argument that there are millions who believe in it, I think of that George Carlin part about stupid people, and is true, half of the people are below average...


----------



## Rrog (Dec 29, 2020)

Bless you...


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 2, 2021)

Toilet reading.








Flat Earthers tried to sail to the edge of the world… and you can totally guess how it went


A pair of “Flat Earth” believers from Italy wanted to prove that our planet is actually a flat disk by sailing to what they believed …




bgr.com


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2021)

I was in Western Canada recently and I noticed something that made me think of the flat earth stuff. There was a plane in the distance rounding the curve - if not then there were a lot of people screaming their faces off as the plane went -straight -down toward the earth. No passenger plane could do that, and no pilot would ever do that.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 3, 2021)

The earth is quite round you dumb asses


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 3, 2021)

It's not round mate.

It's an Oblate Spheroid.


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 3, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> It's not round mate.
> 
> It's an Oblate Spheroid.


Nope it's a myriagon.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 13, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 4794626


Maybe Hinduism or Buddhism, but the ancient world thought the world was not flat. Don't know were people get this idea from why else would Columbus sail west?


----------



## athlete (Jan 13, 2021)

I like information.... so when I read about the flat earth stuff, I actually took a critical look at it and evaluated the information presented (rather than say that's stupid, you're an idiot).


*Uneducated people talking about subjects that require education. *


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2021)

A little before Columbus, sayin the Earth was round could get a person killed.
SEE POST 4747


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

Love it. Again, flat earth is more of a mental illness than an actual logical conclusion someone arrives at


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

athlete said:


> I like information.... so when I read about the flat earth stuff, I actually took a critical look at it and evaluated the information presented (rather than say that's stupid, you're an idiot).
> 
> 
> *Uneducated people talking about subjects that require education. *


I went straight to “you’re a fucking idiot.” 
I didn’t review the critical information on Santa’s existence either.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 13, 2021)

hillbill said:


> A little before Columbus, sayin the Earth was round could get a person killed.


Not totally correct, believing the Earth wasn't the centre of the universe could get you killed, not the shape of the world, it's an anti-Catholic myth created in the 19th century, Bartholomew or Washing Irving I think.

Think your on about Galileo's time, his argument with the Pope wasn't about Galileo's shape of the Earth which btw botha sides believed to be a sphere, it was about the manner and how he published his works, and the Earth's place in the universe.
Christopher Columbus and his fault finders argued over the size, not the shape, of the Earth, which both sides believed to be a globe,. The Catholic Church from early times believed and taught that the Earth was a sphere.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Not totally correct, believing the Earth wasn't the centre of the universe could get you killed, it's an anti-Catholic myth from creates in 19th century Bartholomew or Washing Irving I think.


You are right


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

We see the same ignorance in the gov today.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 13, 2021)

I watched a few videos on their belief and even their own experiments proved they were wrong lol.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

Nothing more stupid than a person who believes that the world trade center twin towers, and building 7, could collapse due to fire. 

You have been brainwashed. It was controlled demolition.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 13, 2021)

Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Nothing more stupid than a person who believes that the world trade center twin towers, and building 7, could collapse due to fire.
> 
> You have been brainwashed. It was controlled demolition.


not sure who is more stupid. The ass that believes either one is pretty stupid


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2021)

Those jets crashing through the towers obviously had no effect. Truthers Birthers and alll sorts of shit.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

You've been programmed.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Nothing more stupid than a person who believes that the world trade center twin towers, and building 7, could collapse due to fire.
> 
> You have been brainwashed. It was controlled demolition.


No. That is what happened. Ask any blacksmith or welder of steel.

What is your interest in promoting known conspiratorial falsehood? 
Have we not collectively had enough of the consequences of such abuse of reason? 
You gain something from taking a torch to fact, and I cannot imagine what.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> You've been programmed.


you’re uneducated. Seriously

see how the delusion works, folks?


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

3,000 architects and engineers say otherwise.
Go to AE911truth.org

Are you Israeli mossad ?


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

Rrog said:


> you’re uneducated. Seriously
> 
> see how the delusion works, folks?


Actually I am educated by Jews. We have a formula, and it is working apparently.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

Rrog said:


> you’re uneducated. Seriously
> 
> see how the delusion works, folks?


No, you are.

The lie has been repeated over and over, and you don't question it.

You can fool some people, sometimes.
But you can't fool all of the people, all the time.
So now you see the light. Stand up for your rights.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

Apparently not working, mr Israeli educated smarty pants.

I don’t question that Santa isn’t real, either. I have other things to do. Your OCD occupies your mind and this is the result


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No. That is what happened. Ask any blacksmith or welder of steel.
> 
> What is your interest in promoting known conspiratorial falsehood?
> Have we not collectively had enough of the consequences of such abuse of reason?
> You gain something from taking a torch to fact, and I cannot imagine what.


I stand for truth. My interest is ethical and moral.
Maybe you should question your own beliefs, instead of blind obedience to media and government.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

Rrog said:


> Apparently not working, mr Israeli educated smarty pants.
> 
> I don’t question that Santa isn’t real, either. I have other things to do. Your OCD occupies your mind and this is the result







Hmm. Professor of physics says otherwise.

What is your expertise? Believing everything the TV tells you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> I stand for truth. My interest is ethical and moral.
> Maybe you should question your own beliefs, instead of blind obedience to media and government.


You cannot stand for truth when you
a) tell known blatant lies
b) do not provide links to the literature.

The remaining unfounded sentiments and dogwhistle terms are common to liar trolls, which identifies you as someone who confuses sentiment and belief with fact and the rational process.

Your fact-free ideology is a precise mirror of that of the myriad vermin who breached the Capitol a week ago, or would have liked to do so. I reject it whole.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

My expertise says hundreds of people would be required to pull that off. And all of them go to their grave with the secret. Impossible

you can find a dozen “professors of physics” that will say anything for a little limelight.

on the other hand we have a particular OCD -type mindset that specifically filters only information that supports their deluded fantasy. The fantasy is vigorously protected. They become forever entrenched in the bullshit


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You cannot stand for truth when you
> a) tell known blatant lies
> b) do not provide links to the literature.
> 
> ...


Yea, the kind of known blatant lies like when Colin Powell said Iraq had 'weapons of mass destruction.'

I bet you have a big nose and Palestinian lives matter to you, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

Rrog said:


> My expertise says hundreds of people would be required to pull that off. And all of them go to their grave with the secret. Impossible
> 
> you can find a dozen “professors of physics” that will say anything for a little limelight.
> 
> on the other hand we have a particular OCD -type mindset that specifically filters only information that supports their deluded fantasy. The fantasy is vigorously protected. They become forever entrenched in the bullshit


There is something about the trivialization of reason that reminds me most uncomfily of the early 4th century in Rome.

Especially in light of the eight hundred years of famine, pain and intellectual bondage that followed.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Yea, the kind of known blatant lies like when Colin Powell said Iraq had 'weapons of mass destruction.'
> 
> I bet you have a big nose and Palestinian lives matter to you, right?


I bet you’re a racist bigot.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

Rrog said:


> My expertise says hundreds of people would be required to pull that off. And all of them go to their grave with the secret. Impossible
> 
> you can find a dozen “professors of physics” that will say anything for a little limelight.
> 
> on the other hand we have a particular OCD -type mindset that specifically filters only information that supports their deluded fantasy. The fantasy is vigorously protected. They become forever entrenched in the bullshit


Not a dozen, over 3000 engineers. 

Are you a psychologist? Are you qualified to make such a diagnosis?

World War 3 was started on September 11, 2001 by Israel and the USA.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2021)

Like when an old record would skip. And skip. And skip. And skip.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Not a dozen, over 3000 engineers.
> 
> Are you a psychologist? Are you qualified to make such a diagnosis?
> 
> World War 3 was started on September 11, 2001 by Israel and the USA.


Since you question his qualification, tell me about your corpus of work published in peer-reviewed professional periodicals in history or economics or political science. I’m certain you don’t want to engage in hypocrisy.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I bet you’re a racist bigot.





cannabineer said:


> I bet you’re a racist bigot.


Hmm the one person who holds racist beliefs is calling me a racist bigot. Hmmm.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

WW3, eh? See, you’re not only disgusting you’re hyperbolic


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Hmm the one person who holds racist beliefs is calling me a racist bigot. Hmmm.


Lol


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

Israel mossad and cia along with saudis perpetrated the biggest false flag attack on 9/11 as a pretext to go to war and invade arab nations, and plunder natural resources. 

Where are these terrorists?

The boogeyman doesn't exist.

To speak the truth is a crime.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

Rrog said:


> WW3, eh? See, you’re not only disgusting you’re hyperbolic


Takes a disgusting to know a disgusting. You disgusting shapeshifter.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

Just an aside, anyone can open a website as a clearinghouse for a conspiracy theory. And of course bring in only the dialog of other nut jobs, while dismissing reasonable discussion. So it appears one sided and weighty.

any project, from a NASA Mars landing to some undersea city construction, that solicited 3000 engineers would be noteworthy and newsworthy. 3000 engineers. Sounds like the ‘60’s and Apollo.

I suppose you’d say all media is controlled and that’s why no one has heard of 3000 engineers. So the conspiracy has really grown now... wow

or you’re completely full of bullshit. I tend to go there


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

This guy is woven from quite the cloth. Like toilet paper or something


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

Rrog said:


> Just an aside, anyone can open a website as a clearinghouse for a conspiracy theory. And of course bring in only the dialog of other nut jobs, while dismissing reasonable discussion. So it appears one sided and weighty.
> 
> any project, from a NASA Mars landing to some undersea city construction, that solicited 3000 engineers would be noteworthy and newsworthy. 3000 engineers. Sounds like the ‘60’s and Apollo.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

Rrog said:


> This guy is woven from quite the cloth. Like toilet paper or something


No, a completely unremarkable troll.

The adjective has me worried. Behold the new normal. Wake me in a millennium.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

Good Science vs Bad Science and Propaganda: A review of Seven


'Ultimately, SEVEN calmly and carefully tells a story of good scientists and professionals with integrity battling to establish an important truth through scientific rigour and objectivity. And that truth relates to one of the most important and consequential events of the 21st century whose...




www.ae911truth.org







Rrog said:


> This guy is woven from quite the cloth. Like toilet paper or something



You'll need the toilet paper, to wipe all that diarrhea coming out of your mouth. You propaganda machine.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 13, 2021)

You are either living in blindness and ignorance, or you are promoting the lie.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

The OCD is strong in this one

I love when they post nut job videos as “proof” or logic. Same with the pathetic flat earth videos we all know and love


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

Tens of thousands of investigative reporters work for those six major and dozens of minor media outlets. Then there’s that fact that all countries have media.

so it’s ridiculous to assert that these six fat guys got together on anything. Then order thousands of reporters to make shit up

your position is so fucking utterly laughable. But you’re entertaining


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2021)

Richard Gage is full of shit.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 13, 2021)

Well that doesn’t matter, as he’s saying what this dope wants to hear


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 13, 2021)

They shut down parler and now the conspiracy horse sheet cometh.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 14, 2021)

World Trade Center 7 (WTC 7) University of Alaska Fairbanks


The principal conclusion of the University of Alaska Fairbanks WTC 7 study is that fire did not cause the collapse of WTC 7 on 9/11, contrary to the conclusions of NIST and private engineering firms that studied the collapse. The secondary conclusion of our study is that the collapse of WTC 7...



ine.uaf.edu





University of Fairbanks Alaska, Institute of Engineering study concludes that WTC 7 could not have collapsed due to fire.

I wonder why there where so many dual Israeli-American government officials during the Bush administration.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 14, 2021)

Rrog said:


> Tens of thousands of investigative reporters work for those six major and dozens of minor media outlets. Then there’s that fact that all countries have media.
> 
> so it’s ridiculous to assert that these six fat guys got together on anything. Then order thousands of reporters to make shit up
> 
> your position is so fucking utterly laughable. But you’re entertaining


Your blind obedience to government is laughable.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 14, 2021)

Aired on PBS. 'Seven.'


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2021)

20 years and some can’t let go of this 9/11 bullshit, get a fucking life.

trumpvirus takes more lives than 9/11 every day.

More than Japan’s total pandemic deaths each day.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 14, 2021)

I know. He’s an idiot


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 14, 2021)

Funny. Someone thinks this is a 9/11 thread or sheet about the entire spectrum of conspiracy. 

Reading is fundamental. Read the title. If I have to pick between the bullsheet posters, I'll choose RG any day over crispy.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 15, 2021)

How did this turn into a 9/11 truther thread?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 16, 2021)

Bags of idiots collect like lint


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 17, 2021)

I love it. Enlightenment at 4 AM. 

So glad imagination is potentially infinite.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 18, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 20 years and some can’t let go of this 9/11 bullshit, get a fucking life.
> 
> trumpvirus takes more lives than 9/11 every day.
> 
> More than Japan’s total pandemic deaths each day.


Your eloquence reflects well on you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 23, 2021)

Flipping through channels and find a flat earther trying to pedal a banana corer. 

Baffled by the ever increasing brilliance of their pursuits and logic. 

Humor on folks.


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 11, 2021)

Religious dogma vs. Religious dogma. Nobody wins.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 12, 2021)

Wrong. It’s religious dogma vs science


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 12, 2021)

i should post this again


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 12, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Flipping through channels and find a flat earther trying to pedal a banana corer.
> 
> Baffled by the ever increasing brilliance of their pursuits and logic.
> 
> Humor on folks.


what the fuck is a banana corer? why just why?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2021)

Stealthstyle said:


> what the fuck is a banana corer? why just why?


So you can fill the middle with chocolate, well you asked lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 13, 2021)

Rrog said:


> Wrong. It’s religious dogma vs science


Then we all lose and to answers the question that the thread asked the COBOL conspiracy theory


----------



## Rrog (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh man...


----------



## Autofire (Mar 13, 2021)

@bk78 would give them a run for their money


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 14, 2021)

Rrog said:


> Wrong. It’s religious dogma vs science


I been reading this thread. This Rrog guy calls others idiot when he is just as stupid if not more. It's laughable  you are just as looney as the religious kooks. Has the last few years not taught you that you can't trust the MSM when it comes to anything? Outer Space exploration LOL !!! It's ancient religious dogma oh enlightened one. Just look at the Suez Canal. The datum line doesn't change for 100 miles! I guess you aren't qualified to be a engineer though by reading your ignorant post which offered no clues. *snickers* Be sure to get vaccinated Mr. Gullible MOOOOO HAHAHAHA


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 14, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> I been reading this thread. This Rrog guy calls others idiot when he is just as stupid if not more. It's laughable  you are just as looney as the religious kooks. Has the last few years not taught you that you can't trust the MSM when it comes to anything? Outer Space exploration LOL !!! It's ancient religious dogma oh enlightened one. Just look at the Suez Canal. The datum line doesn't change for 100 miles! I guess you aren't qualified to be a engineer though by reading your ignorant post which offered no clues. *snickers* Be sure to get vaccinated Mr. Gullible MOOOOO HAHAHAHA


you're an idiot


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 14, 2021)

Stealthstyle said:


> you're an idiot


It appears as though you got a engineering degree at Dollar General. Nice.  Do you even know what a datum line is Mr. multiple memberships Rrog? What are you bi-polar? Multiple personality disorder? ADHD? Currently on meds? Of course you are. *sigh*


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 14, 2021)

Do you think the earth is flat?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2021)

Switching date to 12/12 would be a datum point, so?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 15, 2021)

Chubby cheesier sounds like Retread reincarnated


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 15, 2021)

looks like retardedgorilla forgot his password


----------



## Rrog (Mar 15, 2021)

Bizarre. See his other posts in other threads. He’s a high ranking idiot in the conspiratorial circus. He posts the same shit on other threads. Lol. 

He’s a moron.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 15, 2021)

He just thinks the world and governments are out to get everyone because he didnt find out Santa wasn't real until he was 18.
Now he is suspicious of everyone and everything. "You lied to me" hahaha.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2021)

I got tape over the mouth all morning in Kindergarten for explaining that Santa never existed. Easter Bunny Reveal was another incident.


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 16, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I got tape over the mouth all morning in Kindergarten for explaining that Santa never existed. Easter Bunny Reveal was another incident.


Satan Klaus is real. He tricks the world into thinking he's fake


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 16, 2021)

Rrog said:


> Chubby cheesier sounds like Retread reincarnated



You called it correctly. Retarded Guerilla is back with another sock puppet account. 

After all, he's entitled to post his gibberish here.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 16, 2021)

I knew it!


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 18, 2021)

Stealthstyle said:


> Do you think the earth is flat?


Certainly when referring to Gleason's NEW STANDARD MAP OF THE WORLD patent allowed Nov. 15 1892 which was issued in Sweden, Germany, Austria, Canada, England, France and Denmark respectively. Immediately one can clearly see that 70 degrees south latitude is twice the circumference of the equator. I have a hard time believing that surveyors and map makers of the time made such a horrendous error. To suggest they did is only a vain effort to keep your religious fanaticism and false belief system on life support. The impossible solar system is just ancient mysticism that has become your "alternative" religion. Ironically, you anti-religious Atheist were indoctrinated with this space religion against your will and you bought into it big time. LMAO !!!


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 18, 2021)

You're an idiot.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2021)

The Gleason Map is nothing more than an unwrapped globe, an illustration. I don’t think that anyone thought it was a scale illustration of a “flat Earth” at the time.

Frisbee Earth


----------



## Rrog (Mar 19, 2021)

I see stupidity is trying to make a fashion comeback


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 19, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The Gleason Map is nothing more than an unwrapped globe, an illustration. I don’t think that anyone thought it was a scale illustration of a “flat Earth” at the time.
> 
> Frisbee Earth


Actually, I think the unwarping of your globe headed bulbous cranium would be an effort in futility.


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 19, 2021)

Rrog said:


> I see stupidity is trying to make a fashion comeback


How about the 100 mile horizontal datum line of the Suez Canal? One hundred miles = 1.26 miles of "curvature" @ 8 inches per mile squared. Globetard.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 19, 2021)

You're an idiot.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 19, 2021)

A complete idiot. Same babble. Same inanity.


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 19, 2021)

Rrog said:


> A complete idiot. Same babble. Same inanity.


The Religion of Modern Cosmology. By Allirog Deriter. COMING SOON.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 19, 2021)

Your blather is broader these days, Retread...


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 20, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> The Religion of Modern Cosmology. By Allirog Deriter. COMING SOON.


why don't you try and prove us all wrong and get your pilots license. Do a trip around the world. Untill then shut the fuck up, your beliefs are wrong.


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 20, 2021)

Stealthstyle said:


> why don't you try and prove us all wrong and get your pilots license. Do a trip around the world. Until then shut the fuck up, your beliefs are wrong.


How do you know I'm not a former Naval Aviator and also certified through the Federal Aviation Administration? Commercial pilots only make 26k a year. That's right bish for all you know I flew the EA-18G Growler which was a radar jamming electronic warfare capability having MFer. I helped train the Royal Australian Air Force in 2016 after they purchased a dozen or so. Never under estimate the renaissance man. 

PS It's a certification not a license.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 20, 2021)

Or you’re just crazy. We all vote for that


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 20, 2021)

I only grow trees on the dark/bottom side of the earth. You sunlit side dwellers are so naive.


----------



## Mendocino bag seed (Mar 20, 2021)

I have proof... Here is a picture of the dark side of earth


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 20, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> How do you know I'm not a former Naval Aviator and also certified through the Federal Aviation Administration? Commercial pilots only make 26k a year. That's right bish for all you know I flew the EA-18G Growler which was a radar jamming electronic warfare capability having MFer. I helped train the Royal Australian Air Force in 2016 after they purchased a dozen or so. Never under estimate the renaissance man.
> 
> PS It's a certification not a license.


How do i know? Because i have two pilot relatives and there pay is in the 6 figures, they both think your beliefs are wrong and you are an idiot.


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 21, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> How do you know I'm not a former Naval Aviator and also certified through the Federal Aviation Administration? Commercial pilots only make 26k a year. That's right bish for all you know I flew the EA-18G Growler which was a radar jamming electronic warfare capability having MFer. I helped train the Royal Australian Air Force in 2016 after they purchased a dozen or so. Never under estimate the renaissance man.
> 
> PS It's a certification not a license.


Boy who cried wolf...?


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 21, 2021)

Renaissance man: One who is genuinely competent and proficient in multiple fields. A Connoisseur that is educated, charismatic and cultured in the arts. Articulate, attractive and eccentric.


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 21, 2021)

Stealthstyle said:


> How do i know? Because i have two pilot relatives and there pay is in the 6 figures, they both think your beliefs are wrong and you are an idiot.


The only way to earn six figures annually is to be a Captain which means 30 years of brown nosing. No thanks. They offer 40k starting out but they won't give you the hours so you will get 30k if your lucky.  The airlines also prey on pilots because many love to fly and will do it cheap. I doubt you have these phantom relatives but at any rate it boils down to slave labor. The best thing about being a pilot is it can get you women. You just promise them a free flight to some random tropical destination that you never deliver on. Allow me to be clear and a note to the wise. . I would not be proud of being relatives with a pair of middle aged long term brownnoser's. Best pilot I ever heard of was a guy who learned to fly at age 14 and joined the Louisiana Civil Air Patrol at age 15. His name was Barry Seal. The movie American Made doesn't tell you that part because he was in the Louisiana Civil Air Patrol with a guy by the name of David Ferrie and Lee Harvey Oswald who were investigated by New Orleans D.A. Jim Garrison for the murder of JFK. They were all CIA.  RFK who was top cop under his brother JFK had New Orleans crime boss Carlos Marcello deported and dropped off in the Guatemalan jungle. Ferrie flew down and got him and brought him back.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 21, 2021)

You're an idiot.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)

i'm an astronaut and have been to the moon, you are all wrong


----------



## Rrog (Mar 21, 2021)

Someone whose posts you can summarily dismiss as bullshit before even reading them


----------



## Cx2H (Mar 21, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> The only way to earn six figures annually is to be a Captain which means 30 years of brown nosing. No thanks. They offer 40k starting out but they won't give you the hours so you will get 30k if your lucky.  The airlines also prey on pilots because many love to fly and will do it cheap. I doubt you have these phantom relatives but at any rate it boils down to slave labor. The best thing about being a pilot is it can get you women. You just promise them a free flight to some random tropical destination that you never deliver on. Allow me to be clear and a note to the wise. . I would not be proud of being relatives with a pair of middle aged long term brownnoser's. Best pilot I ever heard of was a guy who learned to fly at age 14 and joined the Louisiana Civil Air Patrol at age 15. His name was Barry Seal. The movie American Made doesn't tell you that part because he was in the Louisiana Civil Air Patrol with a guy by the name of David Ferrie and Lee Harvey Oswald who were investigated by New Orleans D.A. Jim Garrison for the murder of JFK. They were all CIA.  RFK who was top cop under his brother JFK had New Orleans crime boss Carlos Marcello deported and dropped off in the Guatemalan jungle. Ferrie flew down and got him and brought him back.


Grammar police alert!

*par·a·graph
/ˈperəˌɡraf/*
noun
a distinct section of a piece of writing, usually dealing with a single theme and indicated by a new line, indentation, or numbering.
"the concluding paragraph"

*Verb
arrange (a piece of writing) in paragraphs.
"his style deploys a lack of conventional paragraphing"*


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 22, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> How do you know I'm not a former Naval Aviator and also certified through the Federal Aviation Administration? Commercial pilots only make 26k a year. That's right bish for all you know I flew the EA-18G Growler which was a radar jamming electronic warfare capability having MFer. I helped train the Royal Australian Air Force in 2016 after they purchased a dozen or so. Never under estimate the renaissance man.
> 
> PS It's a certification not a license.


This fucking idiot that couldnt remember his old password wants us to believe he was a former Naval Aviator and Instructor


----------



## Rrog (Mar 22, 2021)

His idiocy knows no bounds...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 24, 2021)

Look at all these ships pretending to sail around the world. They must lose tens of thousands of ships off the edge every year.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 24, 2021)

Someone flopped a steamer in the gene pool.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2021)

Stealthstyle said:


> Someone flopped a steamer in the gene pool.


Please message me when you find the outbound stream. TY.


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 25, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> This fucking idiot that couldnt remember his old password wants us to believe he was a former Naval Aviator and Instructor


I didn't forget my password. I got banned for insulting the mod.


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 25, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Look at all these ships pretending to sail around the world. They must lose tens of thousands of ships off the edge every year.
> 
> View attachment 4861817


The continents are situated around the north pole. What kind of map is that? If you think the oceans curve into a ball then you don't understand the natural behavior of water. Which is mind boggling stupid.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 25, 2021)

You are the one who lacks any grasp of science. We’ve been over this all already. 

You spout bullshit. Never truth. You blindingly follow bait-click websites. 

Oh well.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 25, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> The continents are situated around the north pole. What kind of map is that? .


Its a real one.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 25, 2021)

I hate it when I try to pour water in a round cup and the water doesn’t fit because the cup is round. I had to buy a bunch of square cups, do you know how hard it is to find them?


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 25, 2021)

Water can’t curve...the ocean is always flat and perfectly still.


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 5, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> The continents are situated around the north pole. What kind of map is that? If you think the oceans curve into a ball then you don't understand the natural behavior of water. Which is mind boggling stupid.


You’re a former pilot And believe the earth is flat? were you EAWS certified by chance?


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 5, 2021)

I bet you were either a: a line div o or b: a career line shack until they forced you out Or c: never in.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 5, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> I bet you were either a: a line div o or b: a career line shack until they forced you out Or c: never in.


obviously the answer is C


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 5, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> obviously the answer is C


Oh I'm almost positive lol


----------



## Rrog (Apr 5, 2021)

The guy is an idiot regardless of what bullshit he offers in way of his former occupation or education


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 5, 2021)

Rrog said:


> The guy is an idiot regardless of what bullshit he offers in way of his former occupation or education


True but I hate when people say they were a pilot or in the military and were never in. The stolen valor stuff is bad and one this stupid is well bad. Granted I knew a guy that believed in all sorts of conspiracy junk and only brushed his teeth with baking soda and pure water because government mind control but joined the military.......


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Rrog (Jun 14, 2021)

What a great example of a mentally deficient cut and paster

why is it that the least educated are the biggest fans of this horseshit?


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 14, 2021)

Rrog said:


> What a great example of a mentally deficient cut and paster
> 
> why is it that the least educated are the biggest fans of this horseshit?


Because the stupid ppl out there are much easier to fool. The lowest educated ppl.are generally the ones that believe nonsense. I swear we as a people are doomed because there's more stupid out there then there are intelligent folks. Look at the people out there that believe the vaccine has microchips or magnets in them. Do they realize how big the needle needs to be to microchip someone?


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 14, 2021)

How the average flat earthen thinks 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/nytd0d


----------



## Rrog (Jun 14, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> Because the stupid ppl out there are much easier to fool. The lowest educated ppl.are generally the ones that believe nonsense. I swear we as a people are doomed because there's more stupid out there then there are intelligent folks. Look at the people out there that believe the vaccine has microchips or magnets in them. Do they realize how big the needle needs to be to microchip someone?


Speak it, brother


----------



## waktoo (Jun 14, 2021)

Rrog said:


> What a great example of a mentally deficient cut and paster
> 
> *why is it that the least educated are the biggest fans of this horseshit?*


No critical thinking or scientific literacy involved...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2021)

12 to 15 gauge needle to chip a dog, depending on what chip you use, but those are just tracking chips, all they do is allow the dog to be located by satellite....something that is unnecessary for most people, they have a whole pocket full of chips in their phones...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2021)

and....is this horseshit thread still running? haven't you beaten any sense into these ringdings yet?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 14, 2021)

Actually the pet chips can only be read by a scanner in contact with the pet’s skin. Almost no range.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 14, 2021)

The world is neither flat nor round. It is shaped exactly like the big hard fried tostadas that Midwesterners use to make a taco salad. God decreed that the world be shaped like something delicious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The world is neither flat nor round. It is shaped exactly like the big hard fried tostadas that Midwesterners use to make a taco salad. God decreed that the world be shaped like something delicious.


makes as much fucking sense as any other theory in this thread


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2021)

you can't ever win a fight against people who really believe the shit...no matter what you say, they'll have some kind of bullshit "proof" that they're right, and your proof to the contrary will be "fake news" "disinformation" or "government lies"....
Deluded people don't want to be proven wrong, that would mean they have to re-examine their entire lives, and realize that they were morons who were so easily mislead that they shouldn't be allowed out of their homes without supervision.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2021)

@BigHornBuds needs an education


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2021)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4923019View attachment 4923020


do you actually believe this? i thought you were being sardonic....


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The world is neither flat nor round. It is shaped exactly like the big hard fried tostadas that Midwesterners use to make a taco salad. God decreed that the world be shaped like something delicious.


Oh, please, can I get to the meaty cheesy center soon?


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 27, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Oh, please, can I get to the meaty cheesy center soon?


Meaty? Cheesy? I thought it was hollow


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 27, 2021)

You clearly know little about the American midwest, lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Meaty? Cheesy? I thought it was hollow


of course it's hollow, where do you think the mole men live?


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 28, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Oh, please, can I get to the meaty cheesy center soon?


Unfortunately, at those temperatures and pressures the meaty cheesy core converts to neutron tofu.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 28, 2021)

King FLATHEAD … Lord of the flat earth tards


----------



## MtRainDog (Jun 28, 2021)

Instead of getting caught up in whether beams of light curve, couldn’t you teach yourself to fly a plane then continue to fly in one direction until you arrive back at the same point? Would that be a sufficient debunking test or do we not trust the compasses either?

Flat earthers fall victim to the exact same fallacies religions present, that if you can’t prove something that they have the obvious only other explanation, when in fact EVERY OTHER possible explanation is equally valid too.

The world and the universe don’t exist at all. You’re all figments of my imagination. Prove me wrong.


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 29, 2021)

You only need to get up a couple of miles to actually see the curvature of the earth. Get these people a $200 flight on United, stat!


----------



## fadedtree (Jun 29, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> You only need to get up a couple of miles to actually see the curvature of the earth. Get these people a $200 flight on United, stat!


Or a catapult


----------



## Rrog (Jun 29, 2021)

Sell catapult rides. Tell them it proves the earth is flat … you’ll sell thousands.

they get to see their fallacy just as they also realize gravity is also very real…


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 29, 2021)

Buy up to the homemade rocket. That'll give you a comfy seat compared to a leather strap under your ass. Plus you'll get more G's on takeoff and similar G's on crashi.....er....landing


----------



## Rrog (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey… it’s a water landing. How bad can that be??


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Instead of getting caught up in whether beams of light curve, couldn’t you teach yourself to fly a plane then continue to fly in one direction until you arrive back at the same point? Would that be a sufficient debunking test or do we not trust the compasses either?
> 
> Flat earthers fall victim to the exact same fallacies religions present, that if you can’t prove something that they have the obvious only other explanation, when in fact EVERY OTHER possible explanation is equally valid too.
> 
> The world and the universe don’t exist at all. You’re all figments of my imagination. Prove me wrong.


the burden of proof lies with the fellow spouting a load of shit, not those trying to avoid the aforementioned shit spout...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## ebcrew (Jun 29, 2021)

I can tell by the politics section theres tons of flat earthers here.


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 29, 2021)

Says the moron refusing to be vaccinated.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> You only need to get up a couple of miles to actually see the curvature of the earth. Get these people a $200 flight on United, stat!


You only need a horizontal railing on a balcony of a beachfront room (facing ocean horizon)to see the curvature.


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 30, 2021)

Yeah, I grew up in Pacifica Ca and used to convince myself I could see it too. But alas, no.



> You should be able to detect it from an aeroplane at a cruising height of around 10,600 metres (35,000 feet), but you need a fairly wide field of view (ie 60 degrees) and a virtually cloud-free horizon. The reality is that clouds, hills and mountains mean we rarely get to see the kind of perfectly flat horizon where the curve would be most obvious.











How high do you have to go to see the curvature of the Earth? – How It Works


How It Works




www.howitworksdaily.com


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 20, 2021)

When is retardedgorilla or some other flat tard going to cough up $250k for a ticket to space to find out the truth?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> When is retardedgorilla or some other flat tard going to cough up $250k for a ticket to space to find out the truth?


that won't convince them, they'll claim its all special effects and optical illusions


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that won't convince them, they'll claim its all special effects and optical illusions


you're right...believing in Flat Earth theory is a choice to be scientifically illiterate and purposely stupid.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 26, 2021)

Flat Earth = flushing,


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2021)

We could use a good flush


----------



## GanjaJack (Jul 30, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Instead of getting caught up in whether beams of light curve, couldn’t you teach yourself to fly a plane then continue to fly in one direction until you arrive back at the same point? Would that be a sufficient debunking test or do we not trust the compasses either?
> 
> Flat earthers fall victim to the exact same fallacies religions present, that if you can’t prove something that they have the obvious only other explanation, when in fact EVERY OTHER possible explanation is equally valid too.
> 
> The world and the universe don’t exist at all. You’re all figments of my imagination. Prove me wrong.


Einstein predicted that light bends by gravity. This was proved around the year 1920, about a 100 years ago by a scientist named, Sir Arthur Eddington. 

This isn't a theory, it's fact, like 2 + 2 = 4 is fact. 

There is no dispute and people that adhere to make believe and try to pass them as fact should be remanded to a mental institution and stop allowing them to plague society with their bullshit beliefs and their moronic Trumpism.


----------



## MtRainDog (Jul 30, 2021)

GanjaJack said:


> Einstein predicted that light bends by gravity. This was proved around the year 1920, about a 100 years ago by a scientist named, Sir Arthur Eddington.
> 
> This isn't a theory, it's fact, like 2 + 2 = 4 is fact.
> 
> There is no dispute and people that adhere to make believe and try to pass them as fact should be remanded to a mental institution and stop allowing them to plague society with their bullshit beliefs and their moronic Trumpism.


I agree, but 2 + 2 does not always equal 4. I learned this in my linear algebra class a lifetime ago 

All mathematical operations boil down to addition and multiplication, which can be redefined into other operations. The best we can do is determine the vector space those operations exist within.


----------



## GanjaJack (Jul 31, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> I agree, but 2 + 2 does not always equal 4. I learned this in my linear algebra class a lifetime ago
> 
> All mathematical operations boil down to addition and multiplication, which can be redefined into other operations. The best we can do is determine the vector space those operations exist within.



Yes we know trolls will claim that 2 + 2 equates to some algebraic formulae that is irrelevant to basic math. We KNOW. Redefining something doesn't change the fact, it just calls it something else.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 31, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> I agree, but 2 + 2 does not always equal 4. I learned this in my linear algebra class a lifetime ago
> 
> All mathematical operations boil down to addition and multiplication, which can be redefined into other operations. The best we can do is determine the vector space those operations exist within.


Actually, most mathematical operations boil down to on and off.


----------



## GanjaJack (Jul 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Actually, most mathematical operations boil down to on and off.


Brilliant, now, you're talking MY language!


----------



## MtRainDog (Jul 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Actually, most mathematical operations boil down to on and off.


Nope. In binary, on and off are actually the numbers (0 & 1), not the operations. Addition becomes a logical OR and multiplication is the logical AND.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Jul 31, 2021)

Actually it all comes down to set theory.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 2, 2021)

You fine folks made me smile.


----------



## MtRainDog (Aug 2, 2021)

DoobieDoobs said:


> Actually it all comes down to set theory.


Yep, this is the other half of the answer. I should've said, "we can determine if it constitutes a valid vector space, and the set of numbers it produces (i.e., integers, all real numbers, etc.)"


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2021)

Human capacity to understand math is huge in who we are and what surrounds us every day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2021)

here's the newest foray into moronic theories and stupid ass behavior....
https://arstechnica.com/science/2021/08/deep-dive-into-stupid-meet-the-growing-group-that-rejects-germ-theory/

how many of you flat earth flat heads think this idiocy is true? and can i just say you're all fucking morons in advance?
ooh, i can, i just did


----------



## Rrog (Aug 11, 2021)

Idiocy is infinite apparently


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 15, 2021)

Went for a walk this morning while in Sudbury - saw the graffiti and thought of this thread.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 15, 2021)

I think retread lives under one of those rocks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2021)

Rrog said:


> I think retread lives under one of those rocks


i thought he lived under a bridge? isn't that where trolls hang out?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Went for a walk this morning while in Sudbury - saw the graffiti and thought of this thread.
> 
> View attachment 4966087


isn't it a little odd that they picked the highest point in the area for their graffiti? you'd think they'd use the ground, or at least the sidewalk


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 24, 2021)

ShOw MeEE ThE CuRvE!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Rrog (Oct 27, 2021)

Hahahahaha!!


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 27, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 5017829


lol, they believe its more like this, except it fails to explain why the sun and moon are not visible 24/7 with state of the art telescopes on some of the tallest mountains on the planet.


----------



## postmanwatching (Oct 27, 2021)

the moon and sun can still rotate around the "flat earth"...i think they just picked that name to sound stupid...obvioulsy earth isn't flat...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 27, 2021)

Not sure why I'm compelled to write this, as it's like trying to convince a meathead that broccoli is delicious and clearly pointless... I'll return to my original agrument on this thread: gravity. Think about it. And no, "the government" didn't creat a convoluted lie about gravity and they don't generate the gravitational forces we experience all across this GLOBE with some mysterious device to convince everything/everyone the Earth is spherical-ish, and you're a pathetic moron if you think "they" do/have for all of history and beyond...


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 27, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I'll return to my original agrument on this thread: gravity. Think about it. And no, "the government" didn't creat a convoluted lie about gravity and they don't generate the gravitational forces we experience all across this GLOBE with some mysterious device to convince everything/everyone the Earth is spherical-ish


Gravity is an incomplete, inconsistent theory in crisis. Things fall not because they are acted upon by some gravitational force, but because a higher intelligence, 'God' if you will, is pushing them down.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

Confucius say, the only thing dumber than a flat Earther is someone trying to argue with a flat Earther.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 27, 2021)

Broccoli is delicious


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Broccoli is delicious


With butter.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> With butter.


I like to slice mine extra thin and then roast them


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 27, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Broccoli is delicious


With meat


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> With meat


Or fish.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Or fish.


Or melty cheese


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Or melty cheese


No, butter and cheddar cheese.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 27, 2021)

Wait, fish... isn't meat?!


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No, butter and cheddar cheese.


And BACON !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Wait, fish... isn't meat?!


I was waiting for that, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> And BACON !


I guess I better try that next time we make broccoli. Butter good, cheese good, bacon good.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I guess I better try that next time we make broccoli. Butter good, cheese good, bacon good.


Cuz they wont put the. "Drool" emoji !


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 27, 2021)

Love it


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Cuz they wont put the. "Drool" emoji !


Ya. People have been asking for more.






Emojis are needed


Like emojis from smartphones. Please!



www.rollitup.org


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya. People have been asking for more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only asked for that one.. I don't think I would be the only one using it .


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I only asked for that one.. I don't think I would be the only one using it .


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I guess I better try that next time we make broccoli. Butter good, cheese good, bacon good.


The best way to improve a broccoli/bacon/cheese dish is to omit the first ingredient.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 27, 2021)

Add it!? @sunni ?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The best way to improve a broccoli/bacon/cheese dish is to omit the first ingredient.


Convince me


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 27, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Convince me


No.


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2021)

new emojis are needed definitely, but its like bottom of the barrell list of things we have to do on a daily basis to keep riu running, 
so its there we wanna do it just takes time


fish is indeed meat, its an animal,


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 29, 2021)

Gravity may be an incomplete theory but Poe's Law still holds, apparently.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2021)

how is this thread still going...?
at this point, i can only conclude that you all are masochists.
i'm not sure Poe's law does hold up for this thread...you have to have at least one person with serious intent to poke fun at for Poe's law to be in effect...none of these flat earth asshats believes this shit, it's all just someone to troll because they're incels who are too sore to masturbate 24/7...


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> none of these flat earth asshats believes this shit, it's all just someone to troll because they're incels who are too sore to masturbate 24/7...


How can you be so sure nobody believes it? Look out around you, the Earth looks flat. I look around and everyone dies but 4.5 billion Christians and Muslims still think they are going to live happily ever after in Never Never Land. People can believe any nonsense. Flat Earth sounds pretty reasonable by comparison.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> How can you be so sure nobody believes it? Look out around you, the Earth looks flat. I look around and everyone dies but 4.5 billion Christians and Muslims still think they are going to live happily ever after in Never Never Land. People can believe any nonsense. Flat Earth sounds pretty reasonable by comparison.


i'm not saying that no one anywhere believes it, i'm saying the trolls that have kept this thread alive for 223 pages don't believe it...but you could be right, they might be that stupid...


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not saying that no one anywhere believes it, i'm saying the trolls that have kept this thread alive for 223 pages don't believe it...but you could be right, they might be that stupid...


No, they are not stupid, they have a plan.
They are just Ants in the Jungle biting your ankles to keep you looking at your feet instead of where we need to look.


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 16, 2021)

Terry Pratichett had a flat earth. If we ever find the edge of ours, can we convince the radiacal evengelists that that is the fastest way to Heaven?


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 22, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The best way to improve a broccoli/bacon/cheese dish is to omit the first ingredient.


Nope. Crush up some Breton's crackers and sprinkle them on top of the casserole. My Wife makes it. Gone in minutes.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 17, 2022)

peterstoke said:


> It is part of the natural physics of water and other fluids to always find their level and remain flat. If disturbed in any way, motion ensues until the flat level is resumed. If dammed up then released, the nature of all liquids is to quickly flood outwards taking the easiest course towards finding its new level. If the Earth is an extended flat plane, then this fundamental physical property of fluids finding and remaining level is consistent with experience and common sense. If, however, the Earth is a giant sphere tilted on its vertical axis spinning through never-ending space then it follows that truly flat, consistently level surfaces do not exist here! Moreover, if the Earth is spherical then it follows that the surface of all Earth’s water, including the massive oceans, must maintain a certain degree of convexity. But this is contrary to the fundamental physical nature of water to always be and remain level!


This is an interesting point.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 17, 2022)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> No independent travel is allowed below the 60th degree south parallel. This is 900 miles from the coast of Antarctica. If you ever want to chill and dig my herb you need to quit lying.  The continent has never been transversed. Commercial airlines do not use it as a shortcut say if you wanted to travel from Australia to Argentina. So much deprogramming and re-education to do and so little time.



This is an interesting point. Why was Antarctica realistically speaking declared off limits after Perry flew into the "interior" ?

After Admiral Perry flew a plane into the "interior" of Antarctica didn't he make a claim that there was land as big as the United States not covered by snow out there?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 17, 2022)

Stealthstyle said:


> why don't you try and prove us all wrong and get your pilots license. Do a trip around the world. Untill then shut the fuck up, your beliefs are wrong.


I'm new to this, so pardon the question, but aren't flights over Antarctica "forbidden" ?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 17, 2022)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The only images of the earth NASA gives us are fake. Go to youtube and look at ISS and tell me it's not fake. None of you have proof of a Globe Earth it's just what you been indoctrinated with. A waste of flesh is a KOOL-AID drinker who believes what they are told to believe. Your television is for entertainment and propaganda not for education. It's always been that way.


Bullshit.... I've learned plenty from gi joe cartoons. Now you know, and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm new to this, so pardon the question, but aren't flights over Antarctica "forbidden" ?


Yes . You are not aloud past the 60 parallel south ….
What’s the only treaty that hasn’t been broken?


----------



## Dorian2 (May 17, 2022)

lol


----------



## Dorian2 (May 17, 2022)




----------

